# Anyone else using a clearblue fertility monitor?



## Galaxy Girl

Hi Ladies, 
I have started using a clearblue fertility monitor, I am on day 19 with still no peak, although because you have a testing window I missed 2 tests over the weekend due to enjoying laying in with DH! So im secretly hoping I had my peaks over the weekend! My AF is pretty regular and comes around every 28 days so I feel i should have ovulated (if im going to) by now?
Does anyone ovulate later than that and have AF around 28 days?
I feel im wearing my DH out keep BDing 'just in case peak comes tomorrow' :L


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I have started using a clearblue fertility monitor, I am on day 19 with still no peak, although because you have a testing window I missed 2 tests over the weekend due to enjoying laying in with DH! So im secretly hoping I had my peaks over the weekend! My AF is pretty regular and comes around every 28 days so I feel i should have ovulated (if im going to) by now?
> Does anyone ovulate later than that and have AF around 28 days?
> I feel im wearing my DH out keep BDing 'just in case peak comes tomorrow' :L

i have just started using it, i'm on cd17 no peak, i'm wondering if i am doing something wrong???:dohh:


----------



## 291

I did not get a peak this cycle, awaiting AF's arrival (given huge temp dip today :'( )


----------



## sarahkr

291 said:


> I did not get a peak this cycle, awaiting AF's arrival (given huge temp dip today :'( )

i'm sarah 33, are you using a cbfm? i am so desperate for a baby, i'm on cd18 and still no pfertility, am i doing something wrong???
can anyone help please :wacko:
thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Im on day 23 and still no peak! Just high but apparently that can happen when using the monitor for the first time because it needs to get use to you, so next month will hopefully be more successful. If after 3 cycles I dont get a peak I will be visiting my GP. 

Baby dust to you all :)


----------



## sarahkr

can you still ovulate even if its says no peak????? xxx i'm on cd19 :(


----------



## Galaxy Girl

sarahkr said:


> can you still ovulate even if its says no peak????? xxx i'm on cd19 :(

I believe the first time you use the monitor you could still ovulate but the monitor may not pick it up because it's getting to know you. I'm scrapping this month as it's first time using the monitor I'm still testing when it asks and having intercourse but not expecting anything to come of it.


----------



## Baby_Dust

Hi ladies :) 

I started using the cbfm this month. I did a bit of research and it said unlikely to get a peak in the first month, so I started using fr opks a couple of days ago. I got a positive on opk this morning but still only a high on cbfm. Guessing I will ov but won't get a peak 

Good luck 

:)


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> can you still ovulate even if its says no peak????? xxx i'm on cd19 :(
> 
> I believe the first time you use the monitor you could still ovulate but the monitor may not pick it up because it's getting to know you. I'm scrapping this month as it's first time using the monitor I'm still testing when it asks and having intercourse but not expecting anything to come of it.Click to expand...

yeah we've been doing the same and i have that attitude too lol:blush: i live in hope, i was using the cbok last month and i peaked at cd13, that was more bloody acurate.... its costing a fortune all of this..... do you think we may have ovulated and it hasn't picked it up? :dohh:
sarah xxxxxxxx


----------



## sarahkr

Baby_Dust said:


> Hi ladies :)
> 
> I started using the cbfm this month. I did a bit of research and it said unlikely to get a peak in the first month, so I started using fr opks a couple of days ago. I got a positive on opk this morning but still only a high on cbfm. Guessing I will ov but won't get a peak
> 
> Good luck
> 
> :)

oh great thats a bit more hope :happydance: i might get some cheap ones off ebay and try them aswell as its costing a bloody fortune xxx thanks for the good advice sarah xxxxxxx


----------



## Galaxy Girl

sarahkr said:


> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> can you still ovulate even if its says no peak????? xxx i'm on cd19 :(
> 
> I believe the first time you use the monitor you could still ovulate but the monitor may not pick it up because it's getting to know you. I'm scrapping this month as it's first time using the monitor I'm still testing when it asks and having intercourse but not expecting anything to come of it.Click to expand...
> 
> yeah we've been doing the same and i have that attitude too lol:blush: i live in hope, i was using the cbok last month and i peaked at cd13, that was more bloody acurate.... its costing a fortune all of this..... do you think we may have ovulated and it hasn't picked it up? :dohh:
> sarah xxxxxxxxClick to expand...

I know what you mean about the cost its crazy, in the leaflet that comes with the monitor it says you will only use 10 sticks well good job i bought a pack of 20 because I have used alot more than 10 lol. 
Anyway yeah i do think we probably still would have ovulated but when is another question lol. Im on day 24 and it STILL says high and my cycle is generally around 28 days .. I have no idea what this means and what the monitor is doing but hay ho there's always next month *sigh* 
Also I dont know about you but I had low when the first few days of using it and then high the rest of the time from about day 8 was that the same with you?


----------



## Lazydaisys

This is my forth month using the monitor. I have a 28 day cycle. Mine usually asks me to start testing about day 7. I get high from about 10 to 14 then two eggs days(15,16) then high for two days then low for the the rest of the month with'm' showing a day before AF due. Great little monitor, but not preggo yet:-/


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Lazydaisys said:


> This is my forth month using the monitor. I have a 28 day cycle. Mine usually asks me to start testing about day 7. I get high from about 10 to 14 then two eggs days(15,16) then high for two days then low for the the rest of the month with'm' showing a day before AF due. Great little monitor, but not preggo yet:-/

Ohhh well I hope next month I get the same sort of results. Did you get a peak when you first started using it? 
I haven't gone back down to low yet just highs from about day 9 now on day 24 so annoying lol. 

Sending you lots of baby dust


----------



## ecarroll2

Hey ladies,

I've also been using CBFM since last month (Feb 13). Last month I got "highs" from CD7, then peaked on CD13. OPKs confirmed ovulation on CD13. I also temp..which makes it easier to confirm ovulation, as well. Currently on CD 12, have had "highs" since CD7, as well. I am 33, OH is 43.. And we are trying to conceive bebe#1 :)

Elise


----------



## Galaxy Girl

ecarroll2 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I've also been using CBFM since last month (Feb 13). Last month I got "highs" from CD7, then peaked on CD13. OPKs confirmed ovulation on CD13. I also temp..which makes it easier to confirm ovulation, as well. Currently on CD 12, have had "highs" since CD7, as well. I am 33, OH is 43.. And we are trying to conceive bebe#1 :)
> 
> Elise

Sounds really good. I'm sure it won't be long until you get your bfp!! 

Sending you lots of baby dust :)


----------



## sarahkr

291 said:


> I did not get a peak this cycle, awaiting AF's arrival (given huge temp dip today :'( )

hi are you on the clearblue monitor? i'm on cd20, no peak but if its your first go, then it may not tell you xx:hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

ecarroll2 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I've also been using CBFM since last month (Feb 13). Last month I got "highs" from CD7, then peaked on CD13. OPKs confirmed ovulation on CD13. I also temp..which makes it easier to confirm ovulation, as well. Currently on CD 12, have had "highs" since CD7, as well. I am 33, OH is 43.. And we are trying to conceive bebe#1 :)
> 
> Elise

so do you use opks too? to doublr check? i'm like you.... cd20, no peak, period due cd28 :( xxxx:hugs:


----------



## ecarroll2

sarahkr said:


> so do you use opks too? to doublr check? i'm like you.... cd20, no peak, period due cd28 :( xxxx:hugs:

Hi Sarah,

Yes, in Feb i used quite a few OPKs in the afternoons, to double-check as I was not sure if the monitor would pick up ovulation.. I will do the same today in the afternoon as it is CD13, and tomorrow CD14 if I do not ovulate today. Haven't used OPKs yet this month as I am more trusting of the monitor now.. :) I actually felt my ovulation (it was quite painful actually, I could hardly walk lol!) late in the evening on CD13.. Had an ultra sound scan a couple of days ago to double-check for any ovarian or uterine abnormalities (cysts, fibroids etc) and no indications of any such abnormalities so am sure that the pain last month must simply have been due to the egg being released and travelling down the fallopian tubes..
I am sorry you have not seen a peak yet! Do you chart and track your basal temperature? I notice a large dip in my basal temperature on the day I ovulate, and then a significant peak on the day after ovulation (to 37 C last month), which is sustained throughout the luteal phase.
I am not TTC this month, just charting and tracking my ovulation (fiancee is simply physically not here for this ovulation period, but is arriving in a few days so it will be a go from the following cycle).

Elise


----------



## ecarroll2

Galaxy Girl said:


> Sounds really good. I'm sure it won't be long until you get your bfp!!
> 
> Sending you lots of baby dust :)

Thank you!! Heaps of baby dust to you too!! :hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Im now on day 25 usually cycle around 28 days and the monitor is still reading high. I dont understand why? It is the first time ive used the monitor and not seen a peak yet. Starting to worry now. 
I previously used clearblue digitals and always got a smiley around day 14.....


----------



## 291

I'll try again this month days 13-23 or so.


----------



## ecarroll2

Galaxy Girl said:


> Im now on day 25 usually cycle around 28 days and the monitor is still reading high. I dont understand why? It is the first time ive used the monitor and not seen a peak yet. Starting to worry now.
> I previously used clearblue digitals and always got a smiley around day 14.....

Galaxygirl, 
Are you taking any hormone meds by any chance? Or is this perhaps a second hand monitor that you may not have fully reset? Also, I presume you have no PCOS (it can cause lots of highs throughout the month)? Another possibility is that you are, in fact..pregnant..! :)


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> can you still ovulate even if its says no peak????? xxx i'm on cd19 :(
> 
> I believe the first time you use the monitor you could still ovulate but the monitor may not pick it up because it's getting to know you. I'm scrapping this month as it's first time using the monitor I'm still testing when it asks and having intercourse but not expecting anything to come of it.Click to expand...
> 
> yeah we've been doing the same and i have that attitude too lol:blush: i live in hope, i was using the cbok last month and i peaked at cd13, that was more bloody acurate.... its costing a fortune all of this..... do you think we may have ovulated and it hasn't picked it up? :dohh:
> sarah xxxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean about the cost its crazy, in the leaflet that comes with the monitor it says you will only use 10 sticks well good job i bought a pack of 20 because I have used alot more than 10 lol.
> Anyway yeah i do think we probably still would have ovulated but when is another question lol. Im on day 24 and it STILL says high and my cycle is generally around 28 days .. I have no idea what this means and what the monitor is doing but hay ho there's always next month *sigh*
> Also I dont know about you but I had low when the first few days of using it and then high the rest of the time from about day 8 was that the same with you?Click to expand...

i ive only got 5 sticks left :growlmad: xxx


----------



## sarahkr

ecarroll2 said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> so do you use opks too? to doublr check? i'm like you.... cd20, no peak, period due cd28 :( xxxx:hugs:
> 
> Hi Sarah,
> 
> Yes, in Feb i used quite a few OPKs in the afternoons, to double-check as I was not sure if the monitor would pick up ovulation.. I will do the same today in the afternoon as it is CD13, and tomorrow CD14 if I do not ovulate today. Haven't used OPKs yet this month as I am more trusting of the monitor now.. :) I actually felt my ovulation (it was quite painful actually, I could hardly walk lol!) late in the evening on CD13.. Had an ultra sound scan a couple of days ago to double-check for any ovarian or uterine abnormalities (cysts, fibroids etc) and no indications of any such abnormalities so am sure that the pain last month must simply have been due to the egg being released and travelling down the fallopian tubes..
> I am sorry you have not seen a peak yet! Do you chart and track your basal temperature? I notice a large dip in my basal temperature on the day I ovulate, and then a significant peak on the day after ovulation (to 37 C last month), which is sustained throughout the luteal phase.
> I am not TTC this month, just charting and tracking my ovulation (fiancee is simply physically not here for this ovulation period, but is arriving in a few days so it will be a go from the following cycle).
> 
> EliseClick to expand...

no i dont chart, i've just ordered somr cheap opks for next month, do you think its poss i have ovulated and the cbfm did not pick it up? :dohh: thanks hun xxxx


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Lazydaisys said:
> 
> 
> This is my forth month using the monitor. I have a 28 day cycle. Mine usually asks me to start testing about day 7. I get high from about 10 to 14 then two eggs days(15,16) then high for two days then low for the the rest of the month with'm' showing a day before AF due. Great little monitor, but not preggo yet:-/
> 
> Ohhh well I hope next month I get the same sort of results. Did you get a peak when you first started using it?
> I haven't gone back down to low yet just highs from about day 9 now on day 24 so annoying lol.
> 
> Sending you lots of baby dustClick to expand...

yeah i'm on cd21 and still highs no lows yet, surely i must have ovulated??? i'm due in 6 days and running out of sticks :growlmad: 
:hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Im now on day 25 usually cycle around 28 days and the monitor is still reading high. I dont understand why? It is the first time ive used the monitor and not seen a peak yet. Starting to worry now.
> I previously used clearblue digitals and always got a smiley around day 14.....

:flower:
yeah i was exactly the same as you, but still going lol i know i have either not ovulated or the silly thin didn't pick it up, i'm just hoping for the latter :happydance: i'll soon see on cd28, i;m usually like clockwork :) xxxxx :shrug:
:thumbup: xxxxxxx


----------



## sarahkr

291 said:


> I'll try again this month days 13-23 or so.

yeah i think thats what i'll try hun, it costs too much in stick my bf thinks i'm a nutter using all these sticks and waiting till the monitor to say what fertile state i am at lol xxx:winkwink:
:thumbup:
xxxxxxx


----------



## sarahkr

ecarroll2 said:


> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> Im now on day 25 usually cycle around 28 days and the monitor is still reading high. I dont understand why? It is the first time ive used the monitor and not seen a peak yet. Starting to worry now.
> I previously used clearblue digitals and always got a smiley around day 14.....
> 
> Galaxygirl,
> Are you taking any hormone meds by any chance? Or is this perhaps a second hand monitor that you may not have fully reset? Also, I presume you have no PCOS (it can cause lots of highs throughout the month)? Another possibility is that you are, in fact..pregnant..! :)Click to expand...

i'm not but hope lots of highs mean pregnant lol :winkwink: xxxxxxx


----------



## Baby_Dust

I thought using the monitor would be sooo easy :( cd 18 no peak but positives on opks! I'm still high too. Seems like a lot of you ladies are having the same problem! I thought if opk confirmed o then cbfm would go low next couple of days ........ Confused!


----------



## sarahkr

Baby_Dust said:


> I thought using the monitor would be sooo easy :( cd 18 no peak but positives on opks! I'm still high too. Seems like a lot of you ladies are having the same problem! I thought if opk confirmed o then cbfm would go low next couple of days ........ Confused!

yeah i thought exactly the same as you, i am more confused by it than being grateful for buying it. i've now decided to do both next cycle to compare, but people are saying your first month its trying to grasp your cycle??? i'm on cd21 benn high since cd9, the cbopk smiley faced me last month at cd13 :wacko: its either i didnt ovulate or i did it just didnt pick up on it, yep i'm very confused too.... my cycle is due on cd28.... so i'm still high, doubt i'll peak but thought it would have gone low??? :wacko: we'll see over the next few days......
confused.com :haha:
:hugs::dust:


----------



## Baby_Dust

Ohhh Sarah maybe we can be confused together!! I'm even more confused I took another opk this morning and got a positive! Gonna do another later! 

I think maybe u did ov but it didn't pick it up. Do u get ov pains?


----------



## sarahkr

Baby_Dust said:


> Ohhh Sarah maybe we can be confused together!! I'm even more confused I took another opk this morning and got a positive! Gonna do another later!
> 
> I think maybe u did ov but it didn't pick it up. Do u get ov pains?

:flower:
yeah deffo we can be confused.com buddies lol, yeah i thinks thats the way to go hun, try both, i think maybe the cbm is just getting to know me lol x no, i dont seem to have any cramps or maybe i do, just not noticed lol, :thumbup: thats great that you found your peak, do you test in the morning with your cbfm? i do, my line has been dark blue all the way since cd9 so god knows whats going on, :dohh: i think i'll just hope i did ov and it missed it as we have been active every other day! he thinks i am crazy lol :haha:
did your monitor pick up the lh or just the opk???
love sarah :hugs:


----------



## janeydee

I've reset my CBFM (as it was 3 years ago that I used it last) and have set it to CD3 (what im at atm) I have my sticks at the ready and cant wait to start with it. 
x


----------



## sarahkr

janeydee said:


> I've reset my CBFM (as it was 3 years ago that I used it last) and have set it to CD3 (what im at atm) I have my sticks at the ready and cant wait to start with it.
> x

how do you reset it? i was thinking about doing that for my next cycle, because i have not peaked, or do you think thats a bad idea? i starting my cycle (ist time using it) on cd5 as thats what i was on, do you think i should have waited till the next month and have started it on cd1? maybe i would have peaked as i'm on cd21, just high and period is due cd28????? 
:flower:
:hugs:


----------



## Baby_Dust

If I were you Sarah, I'd keep on as you are. I've read loads of places it's unlikely you'll get a high in the first month. I think you're covered if you've been bd'ing every other day :) maybe if you get to next cycle ;) try the opks too. I bought first responce ones. Jeez this month has cost me a fortune!! :) 

Hello Janey! :waves:


----------



## sarahkr

Baby_Dust said:


> If I were you Sarah, I'd keep on as you are. I've read loads of places it's unlikely you'll get a high in the first month. I think you're covered if you've been bd'ing every other day :) maybe if you get to next cycle ;) try the opks too. I bought first responce ones. Jeez this month has cost me a fortune!! :)
> 
> Hello Janey! :waves:

:flower:
oohhh you're always here to help my confusion, lol i'm soooooo rubbish, my second pack of test sticks have just come..... costabloodyfortune.com lol :winkwink:
:thumbup:
:hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

ecarroll2 said:


> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> Im now on day 25 usually cycle around 28 days and the monitor is still reading high. I dont understand why? It is the first time ive used the monitor and not seen a peak yet. Starting to worry now.
> I previously used clearblue digitals and always got a smiley around day 14.....
> 
> Galaxygirl,
> Are you taking any hormone meds by any chance? Or is this perhaps a second hand monitor that you may not have fully reset? Also, I presume you have no PCOS (it can cause lots of highs throughout the month)? Another possibility is that you are, in fact..pregnant..! :)Click to expand...

Well now you have said that I have indeed bought the monitor second hand and was rather silly and didnt reset it just persumed it had already been done :dohh:
Oh well thats me out this month, defo looking forward to resetting and trying again next month .. Wish me luck lol


----------



## discoangel

Galaxygirl do not worry about it i have done the exact same thing last cycle. Did the whole month without resetting it doh! The manual shows how to re set it on the back page. Good luck!


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> ecarroll2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> Im now on day 25 usually cycle around 28 days and the monitor is still reading high. I dont understand why? It is the first time ive used the monitor and not seen a peak yet. Starting to worry now.
> I previously used clearblue digitals and always got a smiley around day 14.....
> 
> Galaxygirl,
> Are you taking any hormone meds by any chance? Or is this perhaps a second hand monitor that you may not have fully reset? Also, I presume you have no PCOS (it can cause lots of highs throughout the month)? Another possibility is that you are, in fact..pregnant..! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Well now you have said that I have indeed bought the monitor second hand and was rather silly and didnt reset it just persumed it had already been done :dohh:
> Oh well thats me out this month, defo looking forward to resetting and trying again next month .. Wish me luck lolClick to expand...

:dust::dust: you could still be ok, you've been active ;) xx


----------



## Galaxy Girl

discoangel said:


> Galaxygirl do not worry about it i have done the exact same thing last cycle. Did the whole month without resetting it doh! The manual shows how to re set it on the back page. Good luck!

:blush: I will be resetting it first thing. Funnily enough I was looking though the manual this morning and saw that on the back page and thought hmmmm 

Oh well feeling good for next month :)


----------



## Galaxy Girl

sarahkr said:


> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ecarroll2 said:
> 
> 
> [QUOTE
> 
> :dust::dust: you could still be ok, you've been active ;) xx
> 
> Thank you :hugs:
> Yeah fingers xd Ive got lucky this month, not feeling it though, dreaded AF is due in 3 days :\Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ecarroll2 said:
> 
> 
> [QUOTE
> 
> :dust::dust: you could still be ok, you've been active ;) xx
> 
> Thank you :hugs:
> Yeah fingers xd Ive got lucky this month, not feeling it though, dreaded AF is due in 3 days :\Click to expand...
> 
> i dont feel cramps etc.... but my fingers are crossed for you hun :dust::hug:Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> discoangel said:
> 
> 
> Galaxygirl do not worry about it i have done the exact same thing last cycle. Did the whole month without resetting it doh! The manual shows how to re set it on the back page. Good luck!
> 
> :blush: I will be resetting it first thing. Funnily enough I was looking though the manual this morning and saw that on the back page and thought hmmmm
> 
> Oh well feeling good for next month :)Click to expand...

:dust::hug:xxxxx


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Thank you Sarahkr. Sending you lots of baby dust too! Hope you get your BFP soon :)


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Thank you Sarahkr. Sending you lots of baby dust too! Hope you get your BFP soon :)

i hope so too, i'm doubtful still. this cbfm was supposed to be easy..... not costalot/thinkalot thing, it says it does everything for you :haha: well apart from the obvious :blush: it will be cd22 tomoz :hissy: 
i'll prob be on here moanin about it tomoz lol :haha:
:hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

sarahkr said:


> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Sarahkr. Sending you lots of baby dust too! Hope you get your BFP soon :)
> 
> i hope so too, i'm doubtful still. this cbfm was supposed to be easy..... not costalot/thinkalot thing, it says it does everything for you :haha: well apart from the obvious :blush: it will be cd22 tomoz :hissy:
> i'll prob be on here moanin about it tomoz lol :haha:
> :hugs:Click to expand...

I've given up with mine this cycle and reset it. Mine got to cd 25 with just highs but I'm putting that down to not resetting it when I got it. I purchased it from ebay :blush: 
Hopefully I will get better results next time
Got a feeling AF is on her way and showing up early this month, I'm so grumpy, tired and have that niggling feeling. Erghhhhh


----------



## Lazydaisys

Galaxy Girl said:


> Lazydaisys said:
> 
> 
> This is my forth month using the monitor. I have a 28 day cycle. Mine usually asks me to start testing about day 7. I get high from about 10 to 14 then two eggs days(15,16) then high for two days then low for the the rest of the month with'm' showing a day before AF due. Great little monitor, but not preggo yet:-/
> 
> Ohhh well I hope next month I get the same sort of results. Did you get a peak when you first started using it?
> I haven't gone back down to low yet just highs from about day 9 now on day 24 so annoying lol.
> 
> Sending you lots of baby dustClick to expand...

I got a peak first time using it, but have heard it sometimes takes a couple of months to get used to you. I used loads of tests the first month, but now I just use about five. Good luck


----------



## Baby_Dust

Don't it just Sarah! I paid £20 for sticks and that was the cheapest I could find! Where did you get yours from? Hey moan away tomorrow! Thinking my post could be written tonight ....... So I tested again this morning, still high...... Blah blah blah lol

Galaxy have you tested? Just cos the monitor didn't give a peak, you're still in with a chance hun :) those niggles could be a good sign :)


----------



## ecarroll2

Galaxy Girl said:


> Well now you have said that I have indeed bought the monitor second hand and was rather silly and didnt reset it just persumed it had already been done :dohh:
> Oh well thats me out this month, defo looking forward to resetting and trying again next month .. Wish me luck lol

Awesome, at least you pinpointed what the problem likely was and you can hopefully have some use for the monitor next month! Or you might be PG by then!!! :hugs::flower:


----------



## sarahkr

Baby_Dust said:


> Don't it just Sarah! I paid £20 for sticks and that was the cheapest I could find! Where did you get yours from? Hey moan away tomorrow! Thinking my post could be written tonight ....... So I tested again this morning, still high...... Blah blah blah lol
> 
> Galaxy have you tested? Just cos the monitor didn't give a peak, you're still in with a chance hun :) those niggles could be a good sign :)

its moan day again :haha: cd22 NO PEAK, i went on google and lots of sites came up, like ebay etc then i saw a pharmacy site so it was 20.99 free delivery and i had them in 2 days :thumbup: soo, i do look on ebay, but i knew i was gonna run out.... so needed them asap, i'm watching a few now but i cant seem to find them any cheaper :( 
:hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lazydaisys said:
> 
> 
> This is my forth month using the monitor. I have a 28 day cycle. Mine usually asks me to start testing about day 7. I get high from about 10 to 14 then two eggs days(15,16) then high for two days then low for the the rest of the month with'm' showing a day before AF due. Great little monitor, but not preggo yet:-/
> 
> Ohhh well I hope next month I get the same sort of results. Did you get a peak when you first started using it?
> I haven't gone back down to low yet just highs from about day 9 now on day 24 so annoying lol.
> 
> Sending you lots of baby dustClick to expand...
> 
> I got a peak first time using it, but have heard it sometimes takes a couple of months to get used to you. I used loads of tests the first month, but now I just use about five. Good luckClick to expand...

your a star xx


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Sarahkr. Sending you lots of baby dust too! Hope you get your BFP soon :)
> 
> i hope so too, i'm doubtful still. this cbfm was supposed to be easy..... not costalot/thinkalot thing, it says it does everything for you :haha: well apart from the obvious :blush: it will be cd22 tomoz :hissy:
> i'll prob be on here moanin about it tomoz lol :haha:
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I've given up with mine this cycle and reset it. Mine got to cd 25 with just highs but I'm putting that down to not resetting it when I got it. I purchased it from ebay :blush:
> Hopefully I will get better results next time
> Got a feeling AF is on her way and showing up early this month, I'm so grumpy, tired and have that niggling feeling. ErghhhhhClick to expand...

live in hope like me..... dream world, the monitor is wrong and you've been active, not much more we can do hey??? chin up.... my cycle is usually sunday, but i think i may be early too!!! lets just pretend anyway :haha:
and yeah, the sticks will be back again before you know it :growlmad: more bloody money!
chin up :flower:
:hugs:


----------



## Baby_Dust

Ohhh still no peak! Look like we won't get our peak Sarah :( I had another positive opk this morning wtf!! Soooooo confused! 

Just realised cd19 so not too far behind you Sarah! I've looked at eBay but don't wanna buy in case I'm preg (I wish!) and won't need them! So might have to be a quick order hobby when AF arrives.

Are you ttc no 1 Sarah? 

What about everyone else? Have you guys been ttc long?


----------



## sarahkr

Baby_Dust said:


> Ohhh still no peak! Look like we won't get our peak Sarah :( I had another positive opk this morning wtf!! Soooooo confused!
> 
> Just realised cd19 so not too far behind you Sarah! I've looked at eBay but don't wanna buy in case I'm preg (I wish!) and won't need them! So might have to be a quick order hobby when AF arrives.
> 
> Are you ttc no 1 Sarah?
> 
> What about everyone else? Have you guys been ttc long?

we can start the no peak group now :haha: just scouting around ebay, yeah were not far between eachother, i only bought mine cos i have 4 left :dohh:....
looking through ebay then, there actually not as cheap as that homehealth.co.uk, i'll stick with them i think :thumbup: 
me ttc no1??? errr i dont know lol am i? still not sure how this site works lol all the quotes you'll have to teach me lol af=? etc xxx your funny you :haha:
:hugs:


----------



## discoangel

I am trying for my first. I sometimes think i would be better if i had had a baby before as at the moment all i can think of is, what if i cant! Im on CD 4 so will start using my monitor again tomorrow. Fingers crossed.


----------



## sarahkr

discoangel said:


> I am trying for my first. I sometimes think i would be better if i had had a baby before as at the moment all i can think of is, what if i cant! Im on CD 4 so will start using my monitor again tomorrow. Fingers crossed.

:hi:
i'm sarah, its my first time on the monitor, were all abit confused i think, did you say you were on cd4? are you testing now?
:flower:


----------



## ecarroll2

Baby_Dust said:


> Ohhh still no peak! Look like we won't get our peak Sarah :( I had another positive opk this morning wtf!! Soooooo confused!
> 
> Just realised cd19 so not too far behind you Sarah! I've looked at eBay but don't wanna buy in case I'm preg (I wish!) and won't need them! So might have to be a quick order hobby when AF arrives.
> 
> Are you ttc no 1 Sarah?
> 
> What about everyone else? Have you guys been ttc long?

Hey Baby_Dust,
I am also trying to conceive baby No 1.. :) Have been trying since January.. so not that long...
I am actually praying for a weird month, and delayed ovulation lol!! As OH will be here this coming weekend :( I was scheduled to ovulate yesterday or today (CD13 and 14)!!! No peaks on the monitor yet tho.. I am soooo hoping I have a totally weird month and somehow my eggies hold out for 4 days!! :( He was supposed to be here this past weekend and we would have been trying this month too, but his overseas contract got delayed.. would be soooo totally gutted if I O this month and we miss our opportunity.. Seems like it as am having light cramps around my ovaries.. :cry:


----------



## sarahkr

Baby_Dust said:


> Ohhh still no peak! Look like we won't get our peak Sarah :( I had another positive opk this morning wtf!! Soooooo confused!
> 
> Just realised cd19 so not too far behind you Sarah! I've looked at eBay but don't wanna buy in case I'm preg (I wish!) and won't need them! So might have to be a quick order hobby when AF arrives.
> 
> Are you ttc no 1 Sarah?
> 
> What about everyone else? Have you guys been ttc long?

:thumbup:
my cheap opks came today..... tried 1, nope... nothing, my body is soooo weird, when do u test chick? morn/afternoon/night??
:hugs::flower:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Im ttc number 1 but had a miscarriage in september 2010 at 13 weeks :(. Decided to wait and get married before trying again and well we have been trying for over a year now which sucks! First time round fell pregnant after first month of trying!! 
Oh well im a firm believer everything happens for a reason so I guess my time will come .... I hope :). 

I buy my tests off ebay i paid £21 i think erghhh getting expensive lol


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Im ttc number 1 but had a miscarriage in september 2010 at 13 weeks :(. Decided to wait and get married before trying again and well we have been trying for over a year now which sucks! First time round fell pregnant after first month of trying!!
> Oh well im a firm believer everything happens for a reason so I guess my time will come .... I hope :).
> 
> I buy my tests off ebay i paid £21 i think erghhh getting expensive lol

:flower:
god what a shitter :( i had josh my son 12 yrs ago, wasnt planned... loads of failed relationships, met andy, been with him for 3 yrs hes the love of my life, now i want a baby... i probably wont be able to have one! :thumbup: yeah i'm a true believer in that too hun, i think just as we feel like givin up, me and you will peak and it will be:cloud9: for both of us. you need to keep your chin up girly, seems like were all peaking/or not peaking around the same time :haha:. its only our first month on it..... its like the blind leading the blind lmao x were all here 4 eachother chick..... :happydance:
think positive!!! 
lil star :hugs: sarah xx


----------



## Baby_Dust

All our times will come think we should all look forward to next cycle when our wonderful machines will know more about our cycle than we do lol 

Sarah I've been on here too long and know all the lingo! Just shout if u don't know what it is :) 

All having a good evening? Been out for a meal with oh, Scarlett and my mum :) talking wedding plans

Sarah I tend to do first thing in morning dip in same as the cbfm test sticks then when I get home from work. I think they suggest not using morning urine 

Chins up girls we'll get our bfps soon :)


----------



## sarahkr

Baby_Dust said:


> All our times will come think we should all look forward to next cycle when our wonderful machines will know more about our cycle than we do lol
> 
> Sarah I've been on here too long and know all the lingo! Just shout if u don't know what it is :)
> 
> All having a good evening? Been out for a meal with oh, Scarlett and my mum :) talking wedding plans
> 
> Sarah I tend to do first thing in morning dip in same as the cbfm test sticks then when I get home from work. I think they suggest not using morning urine
> 
> Chins up girls we'll get our bfps soon :)

bfps= blue fertility peak soon? :haha: af=aunt flo :haha: hey hey, your gonna be my dictionary lmao xxxx
well cd23 WHAT A SHOCK NOOOOOOOOO PEAK lmao :haha: thats my moan, i some how got my cheap opks yesterday and ended up buying a basal thermometer (they came with a chart) wtf am i supposed to be doing with that one now, me thinks i'm digging a big hole and i'm gonna fall in it :winkwink: oh my god andy thinks i'm off my rocker blocker which yeah i am lol, hope you had a lovely meal chic? xxxx
everyone else ok?:thumbup:xx

sarah
:hugs::hugs:xxxx


----------



## Galaxy Girl

:haha:Haha Sarahk you certainly cheer me up when Im feeling down!
I tried temping but it was just to much hard work there is so much more to it then just taking your temperature, you have to do it the same time every morning before you move or even talk! I cant help but talk :haha: so i never got a true reading.
Im sticking to my cbfm and hoping it will work its magic soon, Ive only read positive reviews on it so I am hoping my next cycle will be my month or better still our month if you dont get your BFP this time round :)


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> :haha:Haha Sarahk you certainly cheer me up when Im feeling down!
> I tried temping but it was just to much hard work there is so much more to it then just taking your temperature, you have to do it the same time every morning before you move or even talk! I cant help but talk :haha: so i never got a true reading.
> Im sticking to my cbfm and hoping it will work its magic soon, Ive only read positive reviews on it so I am hoping my next cycle will be my month or better still our month if you dont get your BFP this time round :)

i tell you i'm not right in the head me, oh it deffo wont work for me, i probably talk in my sleep or something:haha: i think is getting out of hand now (on my part) lmao ! i'll wake up in the mornin with a thermometer shoved somewhere my bedside table with a little cup ,sticks everywhere and trying to see/write in the dark!!! how funny..... i'm gonna take a pic titled "the state of me" and you can all have a laugh!!! :haha: that will put a smile on your face, hope your ok hun? xxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

sarahkr said:


> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> :haha:Haha Sarahk you certainly cheer me up when Im feeling down!
> I tried temping but it was just to much hard work there is so much more to it then just taking your temperature, you have to do it the same time every morning before you move or even talk! I cant help but talk :haha: so i never got a true reading.
> Im sticking to my cbfm and hoping it will work its magic soon, Ive only read positive reviews on it so I am hoping my next cycle will be my month or better still our month if you dont get your BFP this time round :)
> 
> i tell you i'm not right in the head me, oh it deffo wont work for me, i probably talk in my sleep or something:haha: i think is getting out of hand now (on my part) lmao ! i'll wake up in the mornin with a thermometer shoved somewhere my bedside table with a little cup ,sticks everywhere and trying to see/write in the dark!!! how funny..... i'm gonna take a pic titled "the state of me" and you can all have a laugh!!! :haha: that will put a smile on your face, hope your ok hun? xxxxxxx
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:haha: Yeah you cant do it if you sleep with your mouth open either (thats if you test orally) 
I thought this ttc business would be a doddle I so did not think a year down the line I would be spending £100's on fertility monitors and sticks!!
Its a crazy business and im sure hubby thinks im bonkers peeing on a stick every morning!
Im ok this morning ive got the week off work :happydance: so i shouldnt complain but the dreaded AF is fast approching and is due tomorrow and i just KNOW she is coming to come bang on time laughing away as she does :L 
How are you today?


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> :haha:Haha Sarahk you certainly cheer me up when Im feeling down!
> I tried temping but it was just to much hard work there is so much more to it then just taking your temperature, you have to do it the same time every morning before you move or even talk! I cant help but talk :haha: so i never got a true reading.
> Im sticking to my cbfm and hoping it will work its magic soon, Ive only read positive reviews on it so I am hoping my next cycle will be my month or better still our month if you dont get your BFP this time round :)
> 
> i tell you i'm not right in the head me, oh it deffo wont work for me, i probably talk in my sleep or something:haha: i think is getting out of hand now (on my part) lmao ! i'll wake up in the mornin with a thermometer shoved somewhere my bedside table with a little cup ,sticks everywhere and trying to see/write in the dark!!! how funny..... i'm gonna take a pic titled "the state of me" and you can all have a laugh!!! :haha: that will put a smile on your face, hope your ok hun? xxxxxxx
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Yeah you cant do it if you sleep with your mouth open either (thats if you test orally)
> I thought this ttc business would be a doddle I so did not think a year down the line I would be spending £100's on fertility monitors and sticks!!
> Its a crazy business and im sure hubby thinks im bonkers peeing on a stick every morning!
> Im ok this morning ive got the week off work :happydance: so i shouldnt complain but the dreaded AF is fast approching and is due tomorrow and i just KNOW she is coming to come bang on time laughing away as she does :L
> How are you today?Click to expand...

:flower:yeah i know, its costing a bloody fortune, i run out of sticks on friday and af:haha: comes either late sat night during the night or sun morn.... don't feel preggers, are you re-settin your monitor? i think i might even tho it was new off ebay, i didnt get it till cd5, but then your still lokkin at cost a fortune.com cos i was reading the booklet yesterday and it says a minority of people wont get their peak the first time! so i thought i knew it, i knew that would be me!!!!:haha: but then i think if i set it from scratch its gonna have to get to know me again? what you doin chicaroo????
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

I have reset mine but only because i know i bought it second hand and was silly to think it had already been reset :dohh: If it doesnt work for my next cycle then im going to be annoyed :haha: 
Ive just bought another 20 sticks and hoping I dont use them all this time round but will keep you updated. 
I had highs from about CD8! right up until CD 25 and then i reset the darn thing. 
Better luck next time for both of us i think! Lol


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> :haha:Haha Sarahk you certainly cheer me up when Im feeling down!
> I tried temping but it was just to much hard work there is so much more to it then just taking your temperature, you have to do it the same time every morning before you move or even talk! I cant help but talk :haha: so i never got a true reading.
> Im sticking to my cbfm and hoping it will work its magic soon, Ive only read positive reviews on it so I am hoping my next cycle will be my month or better still our month if you dont get your BFP this time round :)
> 
> i tell you i'm not right in the head me, oh it deffo wont work for me, i probably talk in my sleep or something:haha: i think is getting out of hand now (on my part) lmao ! i'll wake up in the mornin with a thermometer shoved somewhere my bedside table with a little cup ,sticks everywhere and trying to see/write in the dark!!! how funny..... i'm gonna take a pic titled "the state of me" and you can all have a laugh!!! :haha: that will put a smile on your face, hope your ok hun? xxxxxxx
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Yeah you cant do it if you sleep with your mouth open either (thats if you test orally)
> I thought this ttc business would be a doddle I so did not think a year down the line I would be spending £100's on fertility monitors and sticks!!
> Its a crazy business and im sure hubby thinks im bonkers peeing on a stick every morning!
> Im ok this morning ive got the week off work :happydance: so i shouldnt complain but the dreaded AF is fast approching and is due tomorrow and i just KNOW she is coming to come bang on time laughing away as she does :L
> How are you today?Click to expand...

have you been on the clearblue site and seen that test thing they are offering? i say test thing cos i aint got a bloody clue what it is, :haha: i just filled in the form xx
:hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Oh no I havent! But I will be doing that right now! 

Thanks :hugs: 

p.s You can call me Rachel :)


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> I have reset mine but only because i know i bought it second hand and was silly to think it had already been reset :dohh: If it doesnt work for my next cycle then im going to be annoyed :haha:
> Ive just bought another 20 sticks and hoping I dont use them all this time round but will keep you updated.
> I had highs from about CD8! right up until CD 25 and then i reset the darn thing.
> Better luck next time for both of us i think! Lol

yeah, they should have reset it! cos it stores their info for 6 months grrrrrr do you think i should reset mine cos i set it on cd5???? :dohh:
:hugs::hugs: xxxxx


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Oh no I havent! But I will be doing that right now!
> 
> Thanks :hugs:
> 
> p.s You can call me Rachel :)

yeah go on it, and just fill it in, let me know what you think :winkwink: cos it doesnt really say or i'm just a dumbo, probably wants an egg or somethin lol:dohh:

:hugs::hugs:xxxxx


----------



## Galaxy Girl

sarahkr said:


> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> Oh no I havent! But I will be doing that right now!
> 
> Thanks :hugs:
> 
> p.s You can call me Rachel :)
> 
> yeah go on it, and just fill it in, let me know what you think :winkwink: cos it doesnt really say or i'm just a dumbo, probably wants an egg or somethin lol:dohh:
> 
> :hugs::hugs:xxxxxClick to expand...

:haha: :haha: That just made me laugh out loud! Its good to have someone like you around to lighten the mood. 
Although I cant seem to find what your talking about :dohh:
Could you send me the link?

:hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> Oh no I havent! But I will be doing that right now!
> 
> Thanks :hugs:
> 
> p.s You can call me Rachel :)
> 
> yeah go on it, and just fill it in, let me know what you think :winkwink: cos it doesnt really say or i'm just a dumbo, probably wants an egg or somethin lol:dohh:
> 
> :hugs::hugs:xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> :haha: :haha: That just made me laugh out loud! Its good to have someone like you around to lighten the mood.
> Although I cant seem to find what your talking about :dohh:
> Could you send me the link?
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

now your getting technical, i just went on the clearblue official website and there is an annoying woman standing in a box at the start of the home page, asking if anyone is using their products.... hold on i'll go on it :thumbup:brb xxx


----------



## sarahkr

sarahkr said:


> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> Oh no I havent! But I will be doing that right now!
> 
> Thanks :hugs:
> 
> p.s You can call me Rachel :)
> 
> yeah go on it, and just fill it in, let me know what you think :winkwink: cos it doesnt really say or i'm just a dumbo, probably wants an egg or somethin lol:dohh:
> 
> :hugs::hugs:xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> :haha: :haha: That just made me laugh out loud! Its good to have someone like you around to lighten the mood.
> Although I cant seem to find what your talking about :dohh:
> Could you send me the link?
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> now your getting technical, i just went on the clearblue official website and there is an annoying woman standing in a box at the start of the home page, asking if anyone is using their products.... hold on i'll go on it :thumbup:brb xxxClick to expand...

:wacko: the bimbo has gone, well shes still there but shes not asking you to fill out a form if your using the clearblue products..... email them at contact us and say that you have heard about them lookin for volunteers tell them a bit about yourself blah blah and they asked whats the best time to call you so give them your phone number, or there is a phone number you can ring and just ask????:shrug: worth a try hun xxx
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Ok will do that :)


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Ok will do that :)

:thumbup:worth a go, i filled it out twice cos i'm a spacca and now i'll probably have to donate 2 eggs or somethin :haha:
let me know how you get on hun xx:hugs:
:flower:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

:haha:
Yeah will do :)


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> :haha:
> Yeah will do :)

:thumbup:just typed into google clearblue volunteers, on the first page it tells you about them wanting study/trials..... fill in a form and they call you and send you out a product to trial for three months, i filled it in on the website about a week ago, no email or call :shrug: i might try ringing them too, hey if it saves you a bit of wonga innit xxx
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Ohhh ill search that on google now I could do with some freebies!


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Ive just read up on being a volunteer and this is what ive just spotted
_To be selected to participate in a trial you must be aged 18 or over *and living in the Bedford and Milton Keynes area*._
Thats me out lol


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Ive just read up on being a volunteer and this is what ive just spotted
> _To be selected to participate in a trial you must be aged 18 or over *and living in the Bedford and Milton Keynes area*._
> Thats me out lol

thats me out too then lol xxxx my sons waste of space dad lives there!!! typical:growlmad: oohhhhh are they offering freebies...... i'll go scout too lmao :happydance:
:hugs::hugs:xxxx


----------



## Galaxy Girl

sarahkr said:


> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> Ive just read up on being a volunteer and this is what ive just spotted
> _To be selected to participate in a trial you must be aged 18 or over *and living in the Bedford and Milton Keynes area*._
> Thats me out lol
> 
> thats me out too then lol xxxx my sons waste of space dad lives there!!! typical:growlmad: oohhhhh are they offering freebies...... i'll go scout too lmao :happydance:
> :hugs::hugs:xxxxClick to expand...

Erghhh you dont want to go there then :haha:
What area are you from? :)


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> Ive just read up on being a volunteer and this is what ive just spotted
> _To be selected to participate in a trial you must be aged 18 or over *and living in the Bedford and Milton Keynes area*._
> Thats me out lol
> 
> thats me out too then lol xxxx my sons waste of space dad lives there!!! typical:growlmad: oohhhhh are they offering freebies...... i'll go scout too lmao :happydance:
> :hugs::hugs:xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Erghhh you dont want to go there then :haha:
> What area are you from? :)Click to expand...

i live in little sutton, not far from chester.... :winkwink: how about you hun? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

I live in Basingstoke If you have ever heard of it :)


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> I live in Basingstoke If you have ever heard of it :)

yeah, down southy????? :haha: probably not, right just had a call from clearblue, i'm on the list the fertility monitor is fully booked this tial, so i'll be trialing the opk for 3 months if i'm not preggars.... give em a bell hun, she said they send you all the info, alot of paper work and charting is involved... but ITS FREE WEEEEEEEEEEEEEE, :thumbup: worh it although if i had known earlier about the cbfm one i would have told you sooner, keep our eyes on the website....:winkwink:
:hugs:xxx


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Yeah down south ... Ohh good one!! I will have to give them a ring in a little while. Going over to sisters now who has just turnt 18 and has a 2 week old baby awkward when Im older married and so desperate for a baby. Anyway have a nice day and I will catch up with you later 
:hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Yeah down south ... Ohh good one!! I will have to give them a ring in a little while. Going over to sisters now who has just turnt 18 and has a 2 week old baby awkward when Im older married and so desperate for a baby. Anyway have a nice day and I will catch up with you later
> :hugs:

ok hun, have a good un :winkwink:
ttys
sarah:hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

:wave: 
Today is the day AF could come and make her appearance :( But on the plus side the sun is shining, Im off work and still in bed :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> :wave:
> Today is the day AF could come and make her appearance :( But on the plus side the sun is shining, Im off work and still in bed :haha:

:flower:
today she might not come :happydance: i'm on cd24 STILL HIGH....... af comes on sunday, shouldnt it have gone low? fot 1 more stick to use tomoz, then i'm resetting it!!!:growlmad: stupid thing!!!!
hope your well chic
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

sarahkr said:


> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> :wave:
> Today is the day AF could come and make her appearance :( But on the plus side the sun is shining, Im off work and still in bed :haha:
> 
> :flower:
> today she might not come :happydance: i'm on cd24 STILL HIGH....... af comes on sunday, shouldnt it have gone low? fot 1 more stick to use tomoz, then i'm resetting it!!!:growlmad: stupid thing!!!!
> hope your well chic
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I have a feeling she will be here although im still in the game until she does appear :haha:
Oh how annoying, well mine got to CD25 and was STILL high like yours and thought the same. I would of thought it would have gone back to low if AF is due on sunday UNLESS your already Preggers???? 
Ive reset mine and going to see what happens with my next cycle. Good Luck hun x


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> :wave:
> Today is the day AF could come and make her appearance :( But on the plus side the sun is shining, Im off work and still in bed :haha:
> 
> :flower:
> today she might not come :happydance: i'm on cd24 STILL HIGH....... af comes on sunday, shouldnt it have gone low? fot 1 more stick to use tomoz, then i'm resetting it!!!:growlmad: stupid thing!!!!
> hope your well chic
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I have a feeling she will be here although im still in the game until she does appear :haha:
> Oh how annoying, well mine got to CD25 and was STILL high like yours and thought the same. I would of thought it would have gone back to low if AF is due on sunday UNLESS your already Preggers????
> Ive reset mine and going to see what happens with my next cycle. Good Luck hun xClick to expand...

wont be preggars, stupid bloody monitor, my friggin basal thing came this mornin wtf..... best result is your rectum? JOG ONNNNNNN, what have i got myself into, :haha: oohhhh do a test to see? do you get af during day/night? :winkwink:
:hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

sarahkr said:



> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> :wave:
> Today is the day AF could come and make her appearance :( But on the plus side the sun is shining, Im off work and still in bed :haha:
> 
> :flower:
> today she might not come :happydance: i'm on cd24 STILL HIGH....... af comes on sunday, shouldnt it have gone low? fot 1 more stick to use tomoz, then i'm resetting it!!!:growlmad: stupid thing!!!!
> hope your well chic
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I have a feeling she will be here although im still in the game until she does appear :haha:
> Oh how annoying, well mine got to CD25 and was STILL high like yours and thought the same. I would of thought it would have gone back to low if AF is due on sunday UNLESS your already Preggers????
> Ive reset mine and going to see what happens with my next cycle. Good Luck hun xClick to expand...
> 
> wont be preggars, stupid bloody monitor, my friggin basal thing came this mornin wtf..... best result is your rectum? JOG ONNNNNNN, what have i got myself into, :haha: oohhhh do a test to see? do you get af during day/night? :winkwink:
> :hugs:Click to expand...

:haha: :haha: :haha: I cant stop laughing!! That is how I felt when I read it and i started temp orally and then read up on it a bit more and it said you wont get your true results if you sleep with your mouth open, talk before testing, move before testing and you have to do it the same time every morning, that was just a little OTT for me so I gave up with it as it was useless as I probably do all the above and I wake up at different times depending on what time my shift starts at work :haha:
Im sticking with CBFM and it had BETTER work this time or im complaining to them haha. Im also armed with pregnacare and conception plus for my next cycle so feeling a bit more positive. 
AF usually comes in the afternoon so she wont be long im sure, I Will text if she doesnt come in the next few days as I know she likes to play tricks on me at times and these tests are valuable at the amount they cost :haha: 
I hope your monitor behaves for you on your next cycle! 
:hugs:


----------



## ecarroll2

Hey ladies,
Another reason for cbfm unreliable readings, as I found out this very morning.. is if the pee stick was not held in the urine just 3 secs.. I am sure I peaked this morning.. however, the blue dye got totally flooded as I think I held it somewhat longer.. sigh.. Will use OPK this afternoon to confirm... xx


----------



## sarahkr

ecarroll2 said:


> Hey ladies,
> Another reason for cbfm unreliable readings, as I found out this very morning.. is if the pee stick was not held in the urine just 3 secs.. I am sure I peaked this morning.. however, the blue dye got totally flooded as I think I held it somewhat longer.. sigh.. Will use OPK this afternoon to confirm... xx

:flower:
hiya, i use a little cap? do you think that i should be testing in my stream too?? xxx:hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> :wave:
> Today is the day AF could come and make her appearance :( But on the plus side the sun is shining, Im off work and still in bed :haha:
> 
> :flower:
> today she might not come :happydance: i'm on cd24 STILL HIGH....... af comes on sunday, shouldnt it have gone low? fot 1 more stick to use tomoz, then i'm resetting it!!!:growlmad: stupid thing!!!!
> hope your well chic
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I have a feeling she will be here although im still in the game until she does appear :haha:
> Oh how annoying, well mine got to CD25 and was STILL high like yours and thought the same. I would of thought it would have gone back to low if AF is due on sunday UNLESS your already Preggers????
> Ive reset mine and going to see what happens with my next cycle. Good Luck hun xClick to expand...
> 
> wont be preggars, stupid bloody monitor, my friggin basal thing came this mornin wtf..... best result is your rectum? JOG ONNNNNNN, what have i got myself into, :haha: oohhhh do a test to see? do you get af during day/night? :winkwink:
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: :haha: :haha: I cant stop laughing!! That is how I felt when I read it and i started temp orally and then read up on it a bit more and it said you wont get your true results if you sleep with your mouth open, talk before testing, move before testing and you have to do it the same time every morning, that was just a little OTT for me so I gave up with it as it was useless as I probably do all the above and I wake up at different times depending on what time my shift starts at work :haha:
> Im sticking with CBFM and it had BETTER work this time or im complaining to them haha. Im also armed with pregnacare and conception plus for my next cycle so feeling a bit more positive.
> AF usually comes in the afternoon so she wont be long im sure, I Will text if she doesnt come in the next few days as I know she likes to play tricks on me at times and these tests are valuable at the amount they cost :haha:
> I hope your monitor behaves for you on your next cycle!
> :hugs:Click to expand...

:haha::haha:no friggin way am i doin it that way, i thought i was off my rocker blocker, it deffo sounds way too confusin 4 me. yeah i've got 1 stick left (out of twenty) i'll use that, then use the same 1 sat and sun and just reset it if af comes, i'll be complainin with ya, its costin too much!!! or i'll use my basal thermom on em :haha: that'll scare em, well it did me :haha:
ohh keep us posted :happydance: you never know chic :happydance:
:hugs::thumbup:xxxxx


----------



## Galaxy Girl

I pee in a pot and test that way? I hold it in pointing downwards for 20 seconds in the urine put the cap on, put it in the machine and put the machine on a flat surface is that not right?
Well AF hasnt arrived BUT I have cramping although its very very light its still there which makes me think shes just around the corner *sigh*


----------



## Lazydaisys

I test the same way galaxy girl. I didn't realise it would make a difference how long the test was in the pot. This is my fourth month using the machine, this month I skipped a few of the days early on when it said to test and then began testing about day 11. Usually ovulate about day 14. Then will stop testing after two egg days. Trying to use about five tests per cycle as its so expensive for those tests. I get the tests from ebay now for about 20 pound. Shame they don't have a no baby= full refund policy on the monitors.


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Lazydaisys said:


> I test the same way galaxy girl. I didn't realise it would make a difference how long the test was in the pot. This is my fourth month using the machine, this month I skipped a few of the days early on when it said to test and then began testing about day 11. Usually ovulate about day 14. Then will stop testing after two egg days. Trying to use about five tests per cycle as its so expensive for those tests. I get the tests from ebay now for about 20 pound. Shame they don't have a no baby= full refund policy on the monitors.

It says you can do it that way so dont worry :). 
Thats a good way of doing it. I have reset my monitor so I think for my next cycle I will let it get to know me and then see if I can lessen the amount of sticks I use. Clearblue must be making some serious money these things are really expensive! Good job hubby doesnt see my ebay account :haha:


----------



## Baby_Dust

Hey ladies :wave: I've been MIA ( missing in action - for Sarah LOL!!!)

How are we all?? Guess what I still am getting highs...... Wtf!! 
Oh and positive opks since Monday! Dunno what the bejesus is going on lol! 

Sarah are you still highs too? 

Galaxy girl did the witch show? Can't believe you haven't taken a preg test :) 

Off too google clearblue volunteers ;) 

Also love the idea of no baby after 6 months full refund with compensation from clearblue woop woop!


----------



## ecarroll2

sarahkr said:


> ecarroll2 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies,
> Another reason for cbfm unreliable readings, as I found out this very morning.. is if the pee stick was not held in the urine just 3 secs.. I am sure I peaked this morning.. however, the blue dye got totally flooded as I think I held it somewhat longer.. sigh.. Will use OPK this afternoon to confirm... xx
> 
> :flower:
> hiya, i use a little cap? do you think that i should be testing in my stream too?? xxx:hugs:Click to expand...

:flower: actually, you are doing very well to test with a cup instead. I always get clearer results if I use a cup! I will make sure I always use a cup going forward (15 secs) :hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> I pee in a pot and test that way? I hold it in pointing downwards for 20 seconds in the urine put the cap on, put it in the machine and put the machine on a flat surface is that not right?
> Well AF hasnt arrived BUT I have cramping although its very very light its still there which makes me think shes just around the corner *sigh*

:flower:
i had cramping yesterdat, did an opk had a slight line, phoned andy ;) woke this mornin on friggin LOW NOW..... oh i swear i'm gonna throw it throught the window!!!! did you do a test?????? xxxxx
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> I test the same way galaxy girl. I didn't realise it would make a difference how long the test was in the pot. This is my fourth month using the machine, this month I skipped a few of the days early on when it said to test and then began testing about day 11. Usually ovulate about day 14. Then will stop testing after two egg days. Trying to use about five tests per cycle as its so expensive for those tests. I get the tests from ebay now for about 20 pound. Shame they don't have a no baby= full refund policy on the monitors.

:flower:
hey that would be great, a full refund for the headache too, wow this thing is confusing lol xx
:hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

ecarroll2 said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ecarroll2 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies,
> Another reason for cbfm unreliable readings, as I found out this very morning.. is if the pee stick was not held in the urine just 3 secs.. I am sure I peaked this morning.. however, the blue dye got totally flooded as I think I held it somewhat longer.. sigh.. Will use OPK this afternoon to confirm... xx
> 
> :flower:
> hiya, i use a little cap? do you think that i should be testing in my stream too?? xxx:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :flower: actually, you are doing very well to test with a cup instead. I always get clearer results if I use a cup! I will make sure I always use a cup going forward (15 secs) :hugs:Click to expand...

:flower:
i had a low today, ohh its actually changed, af due sunday ;( xxxxxx
:hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Baby_Dust said:


> Hey ladies :wave: I've been MIA ( missing in action - for Sarah LOL!!!)
> 
> How are we all?? Guess what I still am getting highs...... Wtf!!
> Oh and positive opks since Monday! Dunno what the bejesus is going on lol!
> 
> Sarah are you still highs too?
> 
> Galaxy girl did the witch show? Can't believe you haven't taken a preg test :)
> 
> Off too google clearblue volunteers ;)
> 
> Also love the idea of no baby after 6 months full refund with compensation from clearblue woop woop!

:flower:
glad your back hun, i got my cheao opks, they had 2 lines on it yesterday so i phoned andy to come home lmfao :haha: then this morning cbfm...... LOW i tell ya, i'm about to pull my hair out, wonder if it was cos i was shakin it vigorously yesterday lol...:haha: but tested with the opk and that had 2 lines , ohhh my rocker blockers gettin worse!!!!:shrug: you lucky thing, you trialing the monitor :thumbup: they have got me on for the next lot, bloody opks :dohh: doubt i'll get anythin this cycle, still dunno if i should totally reset it, cos i started it on cd5???? 
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Baby_Dust said:


> Hey ladies :wave: I've been MIA ( missing in action - for Sarah LOL!!!)
> 
> How are we all?? Guess what I still am getting highs...... Wtf!!
> Oh and positive opks since Monday! Dunno what the bejesus is going on lol!
> 
> Sarah are you still highs too?
> 
> Galaxy girl did the witch show? Can't believe you haven't taken a preg test :)
> 
> Off too google clearblue volunteers ;)
> 
> Also love the idea of no baby after 6 months full refund with compensation from clearblue woop woop!

You really have been missing out :haha: This thread is what keeps me going. Sarahk is great at cheering you up :happydance:
No I havent tested yet because I just checked my diary (yes sad enough to keep a diary lol) and I was 3 days late last month so im thinking it could be the same again this time. If by 3 days AF still hasnt arrived then I will test but I just Know she is going to come. Erghhh


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Well that really is pants!! I have noticed alot of people using the CBFM also use OPKs to double check it so not sure if that is worth doing .. But again that is more bloody expense. 
DH said I can spend what I like as long as Im not a grumpy cow :haha: But peeing in a pot everyday just seems crazy, its nice to be able to go for a wee in the toilet :haha: 

How are you all today?


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Baby_Dust said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies :wave: I've been MIA ( missing in action - for Sarah LOL!!!)
> 
> How are we all?? Guess what I still am getting highs...... Wtf!!
> Oh and positive opks since Monday! Dunno what the bejesus is going on lol!
> 
> Sarah are you still highs too?
> 
> Galaxy girl did the witch show? Can't believe you haven't taken a preg test :)
> 
> Off too google clearblue volunteers ;)
> 
> Also love the idea of no baby after 6 months full refund with compensation from clearblue woop woop!
> 
> You really have been missing out :haha: This thread is what keeps me going. Sarahk is great at cheering you up :happydance:
> No I havent tested yet because I just checked my diary (yes sad enough to keep a diary lol) and I was 3 days late last month so im thinking it could be the same again this time. If by 3 days AF still hasnt arrived then I will test but I just Know she is going to come. ErghhhClick to expand...

no no not sad at all, i write on my f**king calendar to note when i have had intercourse, NOW THATS SAD!!!!!!! hehehehehe, i know i have deffo got a screw loose,! hey girly, you're 1 day late :happydance: have you got cbpt????
ohhhhhhh i'm excited for ya xxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Yeah I do have a CBPT BUTTTTT im being good and waiting to test. I know you think im mad and to just get on and test but I will be so disappointed if I get a BFN so I am just going to wait a fewww more days before I brave it. Im that sure AF will come that I dont feel the need to test :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Well that really is pants!! I have noticed alot of people using the CBFM also use OPKs to double check it so not sure if that is worth doing .. But again that is more bloody expense.
> DH said I can spend what I like as long as Im not a grumpy cow :haha: But peeing in a pot everyday just seems crazy, its nice to be able to go for a wee in the toilet :haha:
> 
> How are you all today?

:flower:
i bought ten off ebay they were £2.49 for 10, but be WARNED YOU MIGHT END UP WITH A THERMOMETER TO SHOVE UP YOUR ASS LMAO XXXXXX mines on low now so i guess it wont ask for a test tomoz, do ya think i should reset it or carry on and see if it shows my af comming..... got no sticks left, but surely you cant ovulate before your period...... NOW I'M REALLY CONFUSED.F****ING.COM HAHAHAHAHAHAHA xxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

sarahkr said:


> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> Well that really is pants!! I have noticed alot of people using the CBFM also use OPKs to double check it so not sure if that is worth doing .. But again that is more bloody expense.
> DH said I can spend what I like as long as Im not a grumpy cow :haha: But peeing in a pot everyday just seems crazy, its nice to be able to go for a wee in the toilet :haha:
> 
> How are you all today?
> 
> :flower:
> i bought ten off ebay they were £2.49 for 10, but be WARNED YOU MIGHT END UP WITH A THERMOMETER TO SHOVE UP YOUR ASS LMAO XXXXXX mines on low now so i guess it wont ask for a test tomoz, do ya think i should reset it or carry on and see if it shows my af comming..... got no sticks left, but surely you cant ovulate before your period...... NOW I'M REALLY CONFUSED.F****ING.COM HAHAHAHAHAHAHA xxxxxxxxxx
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

If you bought it brand new I wouldnt reset it as it could of been your month of the monitor 'getting to know you' So it may work better next cycle. If for what ever reason it doesnt then I would possibly reset it or failing that I would write to Clearblue and tell them you have a faulty product! Fingers xd the bloody thing works better next cycle for both of us, we can compare notes day by day :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Yeah I do have a CBPT BUTTTTT im being good and waiting to test. I know you think im mad and to just get on and test but I will be so disappointed if I get a BFN so I am just going to wait a fewww more days before I brave it. Im that sure AF will come that I dont feel the need to test :haha:

:flower:
ooohh your such a good girl, so i've run out of sticks, shall i use this mornings save opening the other box if it asks tomoz? :shrug:
xxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> Well that really is pants!! I have noticed alot of people using the CBFM also use OPKs to double check it so not sure if that is worth doing .. But again that is more bloody expense.
> DH said I can spend what I like as long as Im not a grumpy cow :haha: But peeing in a pot everyday just seems crazy, its nice to be able to go for a wee in the toilet :haha:
> 
> How are you all today?
> 
> :flower:
> i bought ten off ebay they were £2.49 for 10, but be WARNED YOU MIGHT END UP WITH A THERMOMETER TO SHOVE UP YOUR ASS LMAO XXXXXX mines on low now so i guess it wont ask for a test tomoz, do ya think i should reset it or carry on and see if it shows my af comming..... got no sticks left, but surely you cant ovulate before your period...... NOW I'M REALLY CONFUSED.F****ING.COM HAHAHAHAHAHAHA xxxxxxxxxx
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> If you bought it brand new I wouldnt reset it as it could of been your month of the monitor 'getting to know you' So it may work better next cycle. If for what ever reason it doesnt then I would possibly reset it or failing that I would write to Clearblue and tell them you have a faulty product! Fingers xd the bloody thing works better next cycle for both of us, we can compare notes day by day :haha:Click to expand...

hehe yeah, we can both write in our calendars lol :haha: you might af the same time as meeeeeee :happydance: then we can be dumbo's together :haha: xxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

sarahkr said:


> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> Well that really is pants!! I have noticed alot of people using the CBFM also use OPKs to double check it so not sure if that is worth doing .. But again that is more bloody expense.
> DH said I can spend what I like as long as Im not a grumpy cow :haha: But peeing in a pot everyday just seems crazy, its nice to be able to go for a wee in the toilet :haha:
> 
> How are you all today?
> 
> :flower:
> i bought ten off ebay they were £2.49 for 10, but be WARNED YOU MIGHT END UP WITH A THERMOMETER TO SHOVE UP YOUR ASS LMAO XXXXXX mines on low now so i guess it wont ask for a test tomoz, do ya think i should reset it or carry on and see if it shows my af comming..... got no sticks left, but surely you cant ovulate before your period...... NOW I'M REALLY CONFUSED.F****ING.COM HAHAHAHAHAHAHA xxxxxxxxxx
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> If you bought it brand new I wouldnt reset it as it could of been your month of the monitor 'getting to know you' So it may work better next cycle. If for what ever reason it doesnt then I would possibly reset it or failing that I would write to Clearblue and tell them you have a faulty product! Fingers xd the bloody thing works better next cycle for both of us, we can compare notes day by day :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> hehe yeah, we can both write in our calendars lol :haha: you might af the same time as meeeeeee :happydance: then we can be dumbo's together :haha: xxxxxxxxx
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Ohh yeah good thinking. That MUST be what AF is waiting for :haha: 
If it asks again tomorrow Just ignore it hun and it will do its own thing, I missed two during my cycle because it was the weekend and you have a time window of when you need to test and I had a lie in and missed it so it just done high for the 2 days that I missed. Save the new pack for when you start again because they say its best to use the same sticks from the same box so the monitor has no excuses for next time lol


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> Well that really is pants!! I have noticed alot of people using the CBFM also use OPKs to double check it so not sure if that is worth doing .. But again that is more bloody expense.
> DH said I can spend what I like as long as Im not a grumpy cow :haha: But peeing in a pot everyday just seems crazy, its nice to be able to go for a wee in the toilet :haha:
> 
> How are you all today?
> 
> :flower:
> i bought ten off ebay they were £2.49 for 10, but be WARNED YOU MIGHT END UP WITH A THERMOMETER TO SHOVE UP YOUR ASS LMAO XXXXXX mines on low now so i guess it wont ask for a test tomoz, do ya think i should reset it or carry on and see if it shows my af comming..... got no sticks left, but surely you cant ovulate before your period...... NOW I'M REALLY CONFUSED.F****ING.COM HAHAHAHAHAHAHA xxxxxxxxxx
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> If you bought it brand new I wouldnt reset it as it could of been your month of the monitor 'getting to know you' So it may work better next cycle. If for what ever reason it doesnt then I would possibly reset it or failing that I would write to Clearblue and tell them you have a faulty product! Fingers xd the bloody thing works better next cycle for both of us, we can compare notes day by day :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> hehe yeah, we can both write in our calendars lol :haha: you might af the same time as meeeeeee :happydance: then we can be dumbo's together :haha: xxxxxxxxx
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Ohh yeah good thinking. That MUST be what AF is waiting for :haha:
> If it asks again tomorrow Just ignore it hun and it will do its own thing, I missed two during my cycle because it was the weekend and you have a time window of when you need to test and I had a lie in and missed it so it just done high for the 2 days that I missed. Save the new pack for when you start again because they say its best to use the same sticks from the same box so the monitor has no excuses for next time lolClick to expand...

:haha:yeah she's waiting for me, then she knows we'll be confused again innit :haha: thinks she just likes annoying us :growlmad: nevermind.... i'll keep it running and then see if m flashes on sunday (as it should) and take it from there innit chicaroo :winkwink:
xxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Yeah will be interesting to see if it does flash


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Yeah will be interesting to see if it does flash

:thumbup:
yeah bet the bloody thing doesn't, if it asks for a stick tomoz.... it was low today so i'll use that one, and it should start flashing really..... :wacko: but hey its me, it'll prob jump to peak lmao :dohh:
xxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

sarahkr said:


> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> Yeah will be interesting to see if it does flash
> 
> :thumbup:
> yeah bet the bloody thing doesn't, if it asks for a stick tomoz.... it was low today so i'll use that one, and it should start flashing really..... :wacko: but hey its me, it'll prob jump to peak lmao :dohh:
> xxxxxxxx
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Gosh I hope not. Im feeling positive about mine this cycle, although i felt like that when I first bought it, I thought it was going to be a miracle worker and I was going to get PG using it first time :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> Yeah will be interesting to see if it does flash
> 
> :thumbup:
> yeah bet the bloody thing doesn't, if it asks for a stick tomoz.... it was low today so i'll use that one, and it should start flashing really..... :wacko: but hey its me, it'll prob jump to peak lmao :dohh:
> xxxxxxxx
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Gosh I hope not. Im feeling positive about mine this cycle, although i felt like that when I first bought it, I thought it was going to be a miracle worker and I was going to get PG using it first time :haha:Click to expand...

yeah i was like that too, but hey i got to meet you lot :winkwink: we'll just have to wait and see, popping out hun,....
ttys
sarahxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## ecarroll2

Galaxy Girl said:


> Well that really is pants!! I have noticed alot of people using the CBFM also use OPKs to double check it so not sure if that is worth doing .. But again that is more bloody expense.
> DH said I can spend what I like as long as Im not a grumpy cow :haha: But peeing in a pot everyday just seems crazy, its nice to be able to go for a wee in the toilet :haha:
> 
> How are you all today?

:))) hehe you are amazing! I am rolling with laughter reading your post!! "Grumpy cow" LMFAO :))) I have to read that to OH.. he definitely totally shares your OH's opinion.. I have become obsessed with getting pregnant asap precisely due to the expense...! Yea it is nuts and pants and everything else I agree! :)) That's exactly what I was thinking today. Why can't I just pee normally.. Not only that but if I desperately need to wee in the morning it just becomes so messy!! Gross!! Mind you, I prefer this to a blood test each day :))) Btw does OvaCue work with saliva instead..


----------



## Galaxy Girl

ecarroll2 said:


> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> Well that really is pants!! I have noticed alot of people using the CBFM also use OPKs to double check it so not sure if that is worth doing .. But again that is more bloody expense.
> DH said I can spend what I like as long as Im not a grumpy cow :haha: But peeing in a pot everyday just seems crazy, its nice to be able to go for a wee in the toilet :haha:
> 
> How are you all today?
> 
> :))) hehe you are amazing! I am rolling with laughter reading your post!! "Grumpy cow" LMFAO :))) I have to read that to OH.. he definitely totally shares your OH's opinion.. I have become obsessed with getting pregnant asap precisely due to the expense...! Yea it is nuts and pants and everything else I agree! :)) That's exactly what I was thinking today. Why can't I just pee normally.. Not only that but if I desperately need to wee in the morning it just becomes so messy!! Gross!! Mind you, I prefer this to a blood test each day :))) Btw does OvaCue work with saliva instead..Click to expand...

:haha: Peeing in a pot when your bursting is good for the pelvic floor muscles! I do get really grumpy I do feel for my DH at times specially when AF shows. But the spending of money helps because each month I can buy something new to try and feel positive again. Im waiting for a few more bits to come through the post that i can try out when this AF has come and gone. 
I would just like the CBFM to work properly this month now I have actually reset it :haha: :blush:
Just browsed online for thr OvaCue and found it has been clinically proven to be 98.3% accurate in monitoring ovulation, soooo I will give the CBFM and few months to see if that can work its magic and give me my peak days (if not I think I had better visit my GP) But if it doesnt help enough I will look into getting the OvaCue. Im so desperate ill give anything a try ... Or I could even try both see what happens :winkwink:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Scrap that I have just seen how much they cost ..... I think I will have to be REALLY desperate before buying one :haha:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/OvaCue-N...964?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3375b2470c


----------



## discoangel

Wow that is expensive. I have re set mine this month and I started testing on day 6 yesterday. Yesterday was low and today high, so we will see how it goes. I did go to drs and I have had my day 21 and day 1-5 bloods takes so will give them a ring next week for the results. Like Galaxy day i always pee in a cup and then hold the stick in it for 15 sec and then put straight into monitor. 
Im so drained with ttc. Its amazing how it takes so much from us. :cry:


----------



## janeydee

sarahkr said:


> janeydee said:
> 
> 
> I've reset my CBFM (as it was 3 years ago that I used it last) and have set it to CD3 (what im at atm) I have my sticks at the ready and cant wait to start with it.
> x
> 
> how do you reset it? i was thinking about doing that for my next cycle, because i have not peaked, or do you think thats a bad idea? i starting my cycle (ist time using it) on cd5 as thats what i was on, do you think i should have waited till the next month and have started it on cd1? maybe i would have peaked as i'm on cd21, just high and period is due cd28?????
> :flower:
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Sorry Sarah, ive not been on for a few days, do you have the manual it came with? It says towards the back of it how you reset it. 
you need a stick, new or used it doesnt matter but thats all i can remember sorry chick x


----------



## janeydee

sarahkr said:


> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> Yeah will be interesting to see if it does flash
> 
> :thumbup:
> yeah bet the bloody thing doesn't, if it asks for a stick tomoz.... it was low today so i'll use that one, and it should start flashing really..... :wacko: but hey its me, it'll prob jump to peak lmao :dohh:
> xxxxxxxx
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

thats what mine did chick, the month we got our bfp with our little boy. I didnt even get a high was low for ages then jumped to peak so its possible!! x


----------



## Baby_Dust

Wow I go to work and miss it all! :) I wouldn't reset Sarah, like some one said its ur getting to know you cycle! I'm waiting for my low now lol opks have gone neg too! At least you got to have some fun with OH 

:wave: hello ladies! 

Galaxy girl love ur OHs philosophy! I don't tell OH how much it all costs lol luckily he never checks the account hahahaha

Oh my goodness that ova cue looks ace, shame it costs so much :( 

You ladies are fabulous! :)


----------



## ecarroll2

Galaxy Girl said:


> Scrap that I have just seen how much they cost ..... I think I will have to be REALLY desperate before buying one :haha:
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/OvaCue-N...964?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3375b2470c

but it comes in pink!! :D it is still cheaper than what I bought the cbfm for from boots.. i prefer using fertility monitor for charting tho :) And it doesn't require additional purchases!! :) Gosh.. have already spent about £200 on trying to conceive.. shocking isn't it.. Hmmm... I'll see how things go.. and might consider it down the line.. :)


----------



## ecarroll2

discoangel said:


> Wow that is expensive. I have re set mine this month and I started testing on day 6 yesterday. Yesterday was low and today high, so we will see how it goes. I did go to drs and I have had my day 21 and day 1-5 bloods takes so will give them a ring next week for the results. Like Galaxy day i always pee in a cup and then hold the stick in it for 15 sec and then put straight into monitor.
> Im so drained with ttc. Its amazing how it takes so much from us. :cry:

Hope you pass the 21-day blood test with flying colours! :hugs: I had mine done last cycle and all came back fine. We are testing OH this month, he had a marginal fertility result last month but has been taking the wellman preconception supplements and has already seen some considerable improvement (will give him a test run on sunday to confirm :))))
I agree.. the whole ttc saga is hugely draining.. I hope all of us have some positive news very very very soon :D:flower:


----------



## Baby_Dust

:haha: Hahaha the cost when ttc is only the start of it! They cost a fortune before they've even been concieved lol :)


----------



## ecarroll2

Baby_Dust said:


> :haha: Hahaha the cost when ttc is only the start of it! They cost a fortune before they've even been concieved lol :)

:haha: :)))) touché! well said!! I'd be more than happy to spend money on a bean and a baby tho rather than on a dream of one!! :D :baby::cloud9::flower:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> ecarroll2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> Well that really is pants!! I have noticed alot of people using the CBFM also use OPKs to double check it so not sure if that is worth doing .. But again that is more bloody expense.
> DH said I can spend what I like as long as Im not a grumpy cow :haha: But peeing in a pot everyday just seems crazy, its nice to be able to go for a wee in the toilet :haha:
> 
> How are you all today?
> 
> :))) hehe you are amazing! I am rolling with laughter reading your post!! "Grumpy cow" LMFAO :))) I have to read that to OH.. he definitely totally shares your OH's opinion.. I have become obsessed with getting pregnant asap precisely due to the expense...! Yea it is nuts and pants and everything else I agree! :)) That's exactly what I was thinking today. Why can't I just pee normally.. Not only that but if I desperately need to wee in the morning it just becomes so messy!! Gross!! Mind you, I prefer this to a blood test each day :))) Btw does OvaCue work with saliva instead..Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Peeing in a pot when your bursting is good for the pelvic floor muscles! I do get really grumpy I do feel for my DH at times specially when AF shows. But the spending of money helps because each month I can buy something new to try and feel positive again. Im waiting for a few more bits to come through the post that i can try out when this AF has come and gone.
> I would just like the CBFM to work properly this month now I have actually reset it :haha: :blush:
> Just browsed online for thr OvaCue and found it has been clinically proven to be 98.3% accurate in monitoring ovulation, soooo I will give the CBFM and few months to see if that can work its magic and give me my peak days (if not I think I had better visit my GP) But if it doesnt help enough I will look into getting the OvaCue. Im so desperate ill give anything a try ... Or I could even try both see what happens :winkwink:Click to expand...

:flower:
what did i miss? whats this new thing????? :haha: AF TODAY!!!!!! RESET THE GOD DAMN THING..... how about you chic? xxxx
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Baby_Dust said:


> :haha: Hahaha the cost when ttc is only the start of it! They cost a fortune before they've even been concieved lol :)

:flower:
iniit my little chicken pie... 12 yr old son is more than costafortune.com!!!! AF came today :( SO I RESET IT. BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :haha:
ok even had a god dam lie in, and didnt wake till 8.30, wanted to set it for seven, SHE WASNT DUE TILL TOMOZ BLAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH, so i'm on cd1, thought fuck it, i'll reset it, gather new information, ANGRY WEE! :haha: 
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

janeydee said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> janeydee said:
> 
> 
> I've reset my CBFM (as it was 3 years ago that I used it last) and have set it to CD3 (what im at atm) I have my sticks at the ready and cant wait to start with it.
> x
> 
> how do you reset it? i was thinking about doing that for my next cycle, because i have not peaked, or do you think thats a bad idea? i starting my cycle (ist time using it) on cd5 as thats what i was on, do you think i should have waited till the next month and have started it on cd1? maybe i would have peaked as i'm on cd21, just high and period is due cd28?????
> :flower:
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry Sarah, ive not been on for a few days, do you have the manual it came with? It says towards the back of it how you reset it.
> you need a stick, new or used it doesnt matter but thats all i can remember sorry chick xClick to expand...

:flower:
yeah af came today, so i reset it, got my angry wee ready :growlmad: for cd6.... bring it on lol xxxxx
:hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Right i'm going to town after, can i have a list of shopping please, i only take folic acid :( what do i need girlies? Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarahkr

ecarroll2 said:


> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> Scrap that I have just seen how much they cost ..... I think I will have to be REALLY desperate before buying one :haha:
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/OvaCue-N...964?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3375b2470c
> 
> but it comes in pink!! :D it is still cheaper than what I bought the cbfm for from boots.. i prefer using fertility monitor for charting tho :) And it doesn't require additional purchases!! :) Gosh.. have already spent about £200 on trying to conceive.. shocking isn't it.. Hmmm... I'll see how things go.. and might consider it down the line.. :)Click to expand...

:flower::flower:
actually if i was to secrectly tot mine up, it would come to about that, i'm going shopping after, i need a list off you girlies of what supplements i need to buy, i only take folic acid :( xxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Baby_Dust

I drink grapefruit juice til ov.... It's yuck but meant to help with cm. been taking evening primrose til ov too! Worked first time with dd! Not sooo much luck this time!

Sorry the witch got you Sarah, fresh new cycle to focus on and treat ur self to wine :D lol enjoy shopping 

They are worth every penny :) before and after conception :D


----------



## sarahkr

Baby_Dust said:


> I drink grapefruit juice til ov.... It's yuck but meant to help with cm. been taking evening primrose til ov too! Worked first time with dd! Not sooo much luck this time!
> 
> Sorry the witch got you Sarah, fresh new cycle to focus on and treat ur self to wine :D lol enjoy shopping
> 
> They are worth every penny :) before and after conception :D

:flower:
i drink mango juice? :wacko: so buy some evening primrose? naughty witch face :( xxxxxxx
u ok hun? 
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Baby_Dust

Yeah I'm ok, woken up with a cold boooooo! But hey it's the weekend so I'm not going to complain! 

Does mango juice do the same thing? I'm a bit clueless lol :)


----------



## sarahkr

Baby_Dust said:


> Yeah I'm ok, woken up with a cold boooooo! But hey it's the weekend so I'm not going to complain!
> 
> Does mango juice do the same thing? I'm a bit clueless lol :)

so am i , aint got an effin clue, i just like it, cos i dont drink alcohol hahaha, probably the worst thing for you, come on its me your talk too :haha:
ahhh you poor thing :cry: hope your not too ill hun xxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Hi, been following this thread. What's with the mango juice and grapefruit juice? Whens best to Drink it?? I'm off to the shops....Bought the clear blue machine off ebay 40.00, two packs of 20 monitor sticks 40.00, millions of other https tests, ovulation tests, santogen tablets for him and her 30.00 per month, concieve plus gel 15.00. Really adds up doesn't it!!! Determined to get pregnant this month. My best friend announced her pregnancy to me yesterday. ( fell preg on her first month.) cried all night. Feel horrible that I've turned into such a jealous person. Sorry that turned into therapy ha ha xx


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> Hi, been following this thread. What's with the mango juice and grapefruit juice? Whens best to Drink it?? I'm off to the shops....Bought the clear blue machine off ebay 40.00, two packs of 20 monitor sticks 40.00, millions of other https tests, ovulation tests, santogen tablets for him and her 30.00 per month, concieve plus gel 15.00. Really adds up doesn't it!!! Determined to get pregnant this month. My best friend announced her pregnancy to me yesterday. ( fell preg on her first month.) cried all night. Feel horrible that I've turned into such a jealous person. Sorry that turned into therapy ha ha xx

:flower:
its horrible my brothers birds preggars too :growlmad: :haha:i know how you feel, i only drink mango juice cos i dont drink alcohol :haha: dont take my advice really :haha: i'm confused.com whats conceive plus? :blush:
xxxxxx
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Baby_Dust

Wow putting it like that really does add up lol

I drink grapefruit juice cd1 to ov it's meant to help with cm but be warned its vile! 

Hahah Sarah my partying days are over lol! Me and other half are lucky if we get to share a can of cider once in a blue moon! Hahaha! 

Seems like just a cold at the mo! Just hope OH doesn't get it, as it'll become man flu and I really will be in trouble hahahaha!


----------



## Baby_Dust

Ahhh lazydaisys I know how you feel it's completely normal. Big hugs x


----------



## Lazydaisys

It's a fertility lubricant. Let me get the box....
Conceive plus is designed for couples who are trying to concieve. Scientifically formulated to match fertile cervical liquid and sperm.
Suppose to improve the conditions for sperm survival and migration.

Heard people going on about it on YouTube and friend told me about it also. Think it's about 10.00 on ebay. I'll try anything, even standing on my head!! x


----------



## sarahkr

Baby_Dust said:


> Wow putting it like that really does add up lol
> 
> I drink grapefruit juice cd1 to ov it's meant to help with cm but be warned its vile!
> 
> Hahah Sarah my partying days are over lol! Me and other half are lucky if we get to share a can of cider once in a blue moon! Hahaha!
> 
> Seems like just a cold at the mo! Just hope OH doesn't get it, as it'll become man flu and I really will be in trouble hahahaha!

:haha:man flu :haha: what babies, yeah i'm too old for partying lol your bamboozelin me with words again :haha: cm=? :haha:
xxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs: ov=? :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> It's a fertility lubricant. Let me get the box....
> Conceive plus is designed for couples who are trying to concieve. Scientifically formulated to match fertile cervical liquid and sperm.
> Suppose to improve the conditions for sperm survival and migration.
> 
> Heard people going on about it on YouTube and friend told me about it also. Think it's about 10.00 on ebay. I'll try anything, even standing on my head!! x

:haha::haha: me too, i'll have a look xxxxxx thanks girlies xxxxxx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Hello :wave:

Ive missed so much because I was out all day yesterday :haha:
Cant believe the witch got you early Sarah!! Im still waiting for her to get me although I feel today is the day! So monitor will be set tomorrow morning if thats the case then your be a day in front of me, but we will see. 
Get some conceive plus Sarah I have just ordered some of that (its a lubricant) Ive also Just ordered some pregnacare tablets. Hoping it will help me this month :) 
How are we all today?


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Hello :wave:
> 
> Ive missed so much because I was out all day yesterday :haha:
> Cant believe the witch got you early Sarah!! Im still waiting for her to get me although I feel today is the day! So monitor will be set tomorrow morning if thats the case then your be a day in front of me, but we will see.
> Get some conceive plus Sarah I have just ordered some of that (its a lubricant) Ive also Just ordered some pregnacare tablets. Hoping it will help me this month :)
> How are we all today?

:flower:
hi hun,
DO A TEST ;) silly witch face ;( whats pregnacare tabs... where do i get those from hun? xxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

sarahkr said:


> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> Hello :wave:
> 
> Ive missed so much because I was out all day yesterday :haha:
> Cant believe the witch got you early Sarah!! Im still waiting for her to get me although I feel today is the day! So monitor will be set tomorrow morning if thats the case then your be a day in front of me, but we will see.
> Get some conceive plus Sarah I have just ordered some of that (its a lubricant) Ive also Just ordered some pregnacare tablets. Hoping it will help me this month :)
> How are we all today?
> 
> :flower:
> hi hun,
> DO A TEST ;) silly witch face ;( whats pregnacare tabs... where do i get those from hun? xxxxxxx
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I have cramping so think AF is going to get me :( Waaaa. 
You can buy them from most places, even supermarkets hun. They are called Pregnacare conception fertility tablets. Ill post a link so you can see a picture of the box so you know what your looking for. 

https://www.boots.com/en/Vitabiotics-Pregnacare-Conception-30-tablets_122502/


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> Hello :wave:
> 
> Ive missed so much because I was out all day yesterday :haha:
> Cant believe the witch got you early Sarah!! Im still waiting for her to get me although I feel today is the day! So monitor will be set tomorrow morning if thats the case then your be a day in front of me, but we will see.
> Get some conceive plus Sarah I have just ordered some of that (its a lubricant) Ive also Just ordered some pregnacare tablets. Hoping it will help me this month :)
> How are we all today?
> 
> :flower:
> hi hun,
> DO A TEST ;) silly witch face ;( whats pregnacare tabs... where do i get those from hun? xxxxxxx
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I have cramping so think AF is going to get me :( Waaaa.
> You can buy them from most places, even supermarkets hun. They are called Pregnacare conception fertility tablets. Ill post a link so you can see a picture of the box so you know what your looking for.
> 
> https://www.boots.com/en/Vitabiotics-Pregnacare-Conception-30-tablets_122502/Click to expand...

:thumbup:
you da man :haha: star :flower:
xxxxxx if witch face does come today that will be well mad, we were waiting for eachother :haha::haha: 
xxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

:haha: Well lets hope if she does come today (which i can almost guarentee she will) then we will get pregnant together this cycle. Ohhh we can dream :haha: 

Housework day today .. the joys! Although I quite enjoy doing my housework and then off out to watch the ice hockey tonight. What are you doing today hun?


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> :haha: Well lets hope if she does come today (which i can almost guarentee she will) then we will get pregnant together this cycle. Ohhh we can dream :haha:
> 
> Housework day today .. the joys! Although I quite enjoy doing my housework and then off out to watch the ice hockey tonight. What are you doing today hun?

:haha::haha:i'm off to get some pregnacare lmao oh and ep :haha:
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

:thumbup: 
Hopefully they will work their magic for you this month :)


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> :thumbup:
> Hopefully they will work their magic for you this month :)

:flower::flower:
ttys chic 
xxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Baby_Dust

Be careful with pregnacare conception. I've been taking for a couple of months and for those couple of months my cycles have gone haywire! I've stopped taking them now hoping I go back to regular 29 day cycles rather than 34/35! There's a thread on here about it, lots of women have experienced it :( 

Ov - ovulation
Cm - cervical mucus :)
Bfp - big fat positive (positive pregnancy test)

Can't remember the others :) 

How amazing would that be if you both fell preg the same month and have identical due dates! :):):):):)

Although I reckon u should test galaxy girl ;) 

X


----------



## Baby_Dust

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...gnacare-conception-tablets-missed-period.html

This is the link, just thought I'd warn you. I imagine it doesn't happen to everyone


----------



## sarahkr

Baby_Dust said:


> Be careful with pregnacare conception. I've been taking for a couple of months and for those couple of months my cycles have gone haywire! I've stopped taking them now hoping I go back to regular 29 day cycles rather than 34/35! There's a thread on here about it, lots of women have experienced it :(
> 
> Ov - ovulation
> Cm - cervical mucus :)
> Bfp - big fat positive (positive pregnancy test)
> 
> Can't remember the others :)
> 
> How amazing would that be if you both fell preg the same month and have identical due dates! :):):):):)
> 
> Although I reckon u should test galaxy girl ;)
> 
> X

:haha::haha:thanks my lil dictionary, so leave the pregcare? i'm off now to the shops, yeah that would be mad, but hopefully ggirl could b preggars :) 
whats in them to make your periods go funny???
xxxxxxx :thumbup:
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## ecarroll2

Hi ladies, I also experienced some horrible side effects from pregnacare.. Bloating, very swollen breasts, really bad nausea, cramping.. It seems to be from the extremely high levels of some of the nutrients in the supplements. While naturally obtained nutrients do not usually cause serious side-effects, obtained through supplements they can cause very serious side effects. Of course, you may not react in the same way, a lot of women don't! It is still something to bear in mind when/if you start taking them.. all those pregnancy symptoms might just be your body reacting to near-toxic levels of some of the nutrients in the supplement. :hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

ecarroll2 said:


> Hi ladies, I also experienced some horrible side effects from pregnacare.. Bloating, very swollen breasts, really bad nausea, cramping.. It seems to be from the extremely high levels of some of the nutrients in the supplements. While naturally obtained nutrients do not usually cause serious side-effects, obtained through supplements they can cause very serious side effects. Of course, you may not react in the same way, a lot of women don't! It is still something to bear in mind when/if you start taking them.. all those pregnancy symptoms might just be your body reacting to near-toxic levels of some of the nutrients in the supplement. :hugs:

:flower:
coolios, wont bother with that then, my head/body is confused enough :haha::haha:
cheers chic :thumbup:
xxx
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

The witch has got me Erghhhhh feeling sorry for myself (I always get really painful periods)
Will put my monitor to day 1 in the morning so its ready to use again. 

Now im in 2 minds about taking pregnacare ohhhh why cant this be easy :haha:
Ive just bought pregnacare and conception plus and heard bad things about both. 
Just got my letter through to say my MRI scan is on monday so now im just thinking blow it try everything this cycle as I think im out anyway because of the MRI scan

Going to eat some chocolate now to cheer myself up :haha:


----------



## ecarroll2

Galaxy Girl said:


> The witch has got me Erghhhhh feeling sorry for myself (I always get really painful periods)
> Will put my monitor to day 1 in the morning so its ready to use again.
> 
> Now im in 2 minds about taking pregnacare ohhhh why cant this be easy :haha:
> Ive just bought pregnacare and conception plus and heard bad things about both.
> Just got my letter through to say my MRI scan is on monday so now im just thinking blow it try everything this cycle as I think im out anyway because of the MRI scan
> 
> Going to eat some chocolate now to cheer myself up :haha:

Oh you may not see the same side effects! A lot of women don't. If you show some sensitivity you can always stop them :hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> The witch has got me Erghhhhh feeling sorry for myself (I always get really painful periods)
> Will put my monitor to day 1 in the morning so its ready to use again.
> 
> Now im in 2 minds about taking pregnacare ohhhh why cant this be easy :haha:
> Ive just bought pregnacare and conception plus and heard bad things about both.
> Just got my letter through to say my MRI scan is on monday so now im just thinking blow it try everything this cycle as I think im out anyway because of the MRI scan
> 
> Going to eat some chocolate now to cheer myself up :haha:

:haha::haha:she was wiatin for us both....:haha::haha: no way, we're gonna have a baby together :happydance: :baby: mad that you late, me early, so were both on cd1 xxx :happydance: just got back armed with multi vits (same as pregcare) got some omega and epo, but have been told to stop takin it once i ov, thats the epo x 
ohhhhh we'll be chartin together now :haha:
xxxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> The witch has got me Erghhhhh feeling sorry for myself (I always get really painful periods)
> Will put my monitor to day 1 in the morning so its ready to use again.
> 
> Now im in 2 minds about taking pregnacare ohhhh why cant this be easy :haha:
> Ive just bought pregnacare and conception plus and heard bad things about both.
> Just got my letter through to say my MRI scan is on monday so now im just thinking blow it try everything this cycle as I think im out anyway because of the MRI scan
> 
> Going to eat some chocolate now to cheer myself up :haha:

:flower:
what you going for an mri for hun, i went for one of those last month cos i was gettin bad headaches, hey me and you are like twins :haha:. chin up babe, we can both be thicko's together xxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Baby_Dust

Hahaha a right concoction there Sarah! Lol I stopped pregnacare this week and just sticking to folic acid now. 

Sorry the witch got you galaxy girl :( she's doing the round today isn't she :( but hey you can have same due dates as Sarah! That would be awesome! 

Everyone had a good day? I went shopping earlier and bought some new clothes today. Woop wooop!


----------



## Baby_Dust

Let me know if your little dictionary needs to help :) :)


----------



## sarahkr

Baby_Dust said:


> Let me know if your little dictionary needs to help :) :)

:haha::haha:bfp=? you do make me smile hun xxxx
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Baby_Dust

What we all dream of hun ...... Big Fat Positive (BFP) positive pregnancy test :) :)


----------



## sarahkr

Baby_Dust said:


> Hahaha a right concoction there Sarah! Lol I stopped pregnacare this week and just sticking to folic acid now.
> 
> Sorry the witch got you galaxy girl :( she's doing the round today isn't she :( but hey you can have same due dates as Sarah! That would be awesome!
> 
> Everyone had a good day? I went shopping earlier and bought some new clothes today. Woop wooop!

:flower: god innit, so i am armed, took hubby with me and he was tick boxing the vits in the pregcare against the multi vits.... so i'm covered :haha: he deffo thinks i'm off my rocker blocker now!!! :haha: mad about me and ggirl lol, i'm early shes late haha,
ooh what did you buy? anything nice :winkwink:
xxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Baby_Dust said:


> What we all dream of hun ...... Big Fat Positive (BFP) positive pregnancy test :) :)

::wacko: dumbo me, your my lil star :thumbup:
xxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Baby_Dust

Twinkle twinkle LOL!!!

New skirt, top, dress and coat! It's my bday Wednesday so my mum treated me :) :) woop woop! 

My plan is too eat more veggies this month to aid natural vitamins! The lengths we go too! You shoulda got him some vits too! He'd have loved that! I got my oh some zinc tablets and he calls it his spud juice improver! Lol crazy


----------



## sarahkr

Baby_Dust said:


> Twinkle twinkle LOL!!!
> 
> New skirt, top, dress and coat! It's my bday Wednesday so my mum treated me :) :) woop woop!
> 
> My plan is too eat more veggies this month to aid natural vitamins! The lengths we go too! You shoulda got him some vits too! He'd have loved that! I got my oh some zinc tablets and he calls it his spud juice improver! Lol crazy

:haha::haha:i'm gonna do that now, he starts a new job on monday :( so when he comes home on his fisrt day i'll say "got you a prezzie" he'll go oh god what have you bought me now :haha: and i'll go "SOME SPUD JUICE 4 YA SWIMMERS" HEHEHEHEHEHE oh you do make me laugh :haha:
bloody hell, cant remember the last time my witch mother bought me anythin lol hey, but does ya mum know were all spending stupid ammounts on ttc lmao x funny you xxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

I nipped to the shops too... Eeeeek!! So desperate this month after several other people pregnancy news and our 18 th month of trying mark, that I went and got the clear blue smiley face ovulation kits to see if they say the same thing as the clear blue monitor. I Was suppose to ovulate today but only got high and no smiley face on the new sticks. My monitor as been showing the same results every month apart from this one. My friend said yesterday that I'm getting too obsessed and should take time out from trying to get pregnant for a few months... Crazy, that's hardly going to get me peggers is it!!!


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> I nipped to the shops too... Eeeeek!! So desperate this month after several other people pregnancy news and our 18 th month of trying mark, that I went and got the clear blue smiley face ovulation kits to see if they say the same thing as the clear blue monitor. I Was suppose to ovulate today but only got high and no smiley face on the new sticks. My monitor as been showing the same results every month apart from this one. My friend said yesterday that I'm getting too obsessed and should take time out from trying to get pregnant for a few months... Crazy, that's hardly going to get me peggers is it!!!

:haha:crazy people obsessed us ha :haha: i used the cbov last month with cheap opks and day 12 i had 2 lines on the cheap one so i didnt want to waste the cb sticks so i only checked the cb when i had 2 lines.... it showed a smiley face, but i sold it in ebay with 5 sticks and some cheap opks for 20 smackers, so it did work, but now i have up graded to the monitor and am having trouble gettin my peak on it, i'll do the same with the cheap opks and compare them to the monitor but as i reset it, reading the book for the 100th time it says it takes 3 cycles as a "get to know you period and you may not get highs" so i'm armed with the cheap ones cos i know roughly when i ov.... sooo good thinkin batman :thumbup:
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

:wave: hello my crazy ttc buddies
With the pregnacare vits do you take them until your pregnant or until you ovulate? I've put the leaflet down somewhere and have a feeling DH has binned it. 
I'm going for a MRI scan on my hip. 
My monitor is set for day 1 today. I done it at 9am so I have a good testing Window and still get my lie in at weekends :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> :wave: hello my crazy ttc buddies
> With the pregnacare vits do you take them until your pregnant or until you ovulate? I've put the leaflet down somewhere and have a feeling DH has binned it.
> I'm going for a MRI scan on my hip.
> My monitor is set for day 1 today. I done it at 9am so I have a good testing Window and still get my lie in at weekends :haha:

:flower:
helllooooo you, whats up with your hip hun? you ok? :thumbup: well the epo you take till you ov then stop, pregnacare was 1 i was gonna ask you, took hubby to the shops yesterday and we were tick boxing the multi vits with minerals against the pregnacare... and they were the same, so pregnacare is just a load of multi vits, soooooo ppl take them all their lives, so i assume its safe to keep on takin through out, have you got any epo? if you have stop that once you've ov..... (if we do) :haha: no seriously, i had an mri the other month, i was on the cbok and i ovulated :thumbup: so it didnt effect me, but hey i'm not right.... :haha: you should be fine hun xxx
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

sarahkr said:


> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> :wave: hello my crazy ttc buddies
> With the pregnacare vits do you take them until your pregnant or until you ovulate? I've put the leaflet down somewhere and have a feeling DH has binned it.
> I'm going for a MRI scan on my hip.
> My monitor is set for day 1 today. I done it at 9am so I have a good testing Window and still get my lie in at weekends :haha:
> 
> :flower:
> helllooooo you, whats up with your hip hun? you ok? :thumbup: well the epo you take till you ov then stop, pregnacare was 1 i was gonna ask you, took hubby to the shops yesterday and we were tick boxing the multi vits with minerals against the pregnacare... and they were the same, so pregnacare is just a load of multi vits, soooooo ppl take them all their lives, so i assume its safe to keep on takin through out, have you got any epo? if you have stop that once you've ov..... (if we do) :haha: no seriously, i had an mri the other month, i was on the cbok and i ovulated :thumbup: so it didnt effect me, but hey i'm not right.... :haha: you should be fine hun xxx
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I know some reviews aren't great on pregnacare but I thought I would give them a chance they will probably mess me right up :haha: 
I was in a car accident a couple of years ago I had physio etc on my hip but it's still not right so now got to have a MRI scan to check it out.
I'm going back to the gym this week and eating healthier see if that helps


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> :wave: hello my crazy ttc buddies
> With the pregnacare vits do you take them until your pregnant or until you ovulate? I've put the leaflet down somewhere and have a feeling DH has binned it.
> I'm going for a MRI scan on my hip.
> My monitor is set for day 1 today. I done it at 9am so I have a good testing Window and still get my lie in at weekends :haha:
> 
> :flower:
> helllooooo you, whats up with your hip hun? you ok? :thumbup: well the epo you take till you ov then stop, pregnacare was 1 i was gonna ask you, took hubby to the shops yesterday and we were tick boxing the multi vits with minerals against the pregnacare... and they were the same, so pregnacare is just a load of multi vits, soooooo ppl take them all their lives, so i assume its safe to keep on takin through out, have you got any epo? if you have stop that once you've ov..... (if we do) :haha: no seriously, i had an mri the other month, i was on the cbok and i ovulated :thumbup: so it didnt effect me, but hey i'm not right.... :haha: you should be fine hun xxx
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I know some reviews aren't great on pregnacare but I thought I would give them a chance they will probably mess me right up :haha:
> I was in a car accident a couple of years ago I had physio etc on my hip but it's still not right so now got to have a MRI scan to check it out.
> I'm going back to the gym this week and eating healthier see if that helpsClick to expand...

:flower:
ahh you poor thing :( the mri didnt effect me, so you should be fine really. dont panic xxx they're not injecting you with any blue dye crap are they? :shrug:
xxxxx
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

As far as I am aware no. All I know is I have been sent for a MRI scan. No details given. I hope I'm not in for a shock when I get there. :haha: Eeeeek


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> As far as I am aware no. All I know is I have been sent for a MRI scan. No details given. I hope I'm not in for a shock when I get there. :haha: Eeeeek

:flower:
hey yeah, i went and they did a scan, and he pushed on my belly near my hip and i could feel a hearbeat... i said god theres no baby in there is there he laughed and said no, thats your heartbeat love :haha: he was checkin the blood was runnin the right way, told ya i'm not right me, only i could have a test done to see that, i laughed when he said that (bet he thought i was on drugs or somethin lol) i said why which way should it be runnin lmao :haha: he said the right way ...... wtf? so i learnt that my blood runs from my heart the right way lmao
xxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

sarahkr said:


> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> :flower:
> hey yeah, i went and they did a scan, and he pushed on my belly near my hip and i could feel a hearbeat... i said god theres no baby in there is there he laughed and said no, thats your heartbeat love :haha: he was checkin the blood was runnin the right way, told ya i'm not right me, only i could have a test done to see that, i laughed when he said that (bet he thought i was on drugs or somethin lol) i said why which way should it be runnin lmao :haha: he said the right way ...... wtf? so i learnt that my blood runs from my heart the right way lmao
> xxxxxxxxxxx
> :hugs::hugs:
> 
> :haha: thats made me chuckle. I think my scan is to check my muscle lolClick to expand...


----------



## Baby_Dust

Hahaha you two are funny! My pregnacare says to take one each day and to carry on and finish packet even when pregnant :) 

Good luck with the MRI scan galaxy girl

Woken up to heavy snow here! Can't believe! I WANT spring lol! So much for taking LO to the park today 

Got another pos opk today! 8 days on the trot! No idea what that means!


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> :flower:
> hey yeah, i went and they did a scan, and he pushed on my belly near my hip and i could feel a hearbeat... i said god theres no baby in there is there he laughed and said no, thats your heartbeat love :haha: he was checkin the blood was runnin the right way, told ya i'm not right me, only i could have a test done to see that, i laughed when he said that (bet he thought i was on drugs or somethin lol) i said why which way should it be runnin lmao :haha: he said the right way ...... wtf? so i learnt that my blood runs from my heart the right way lmao
> xxxxxxxxxxx
> :hugs::hugs:
> 
> :haha: thats made me chuckle. I think my scan is to check my muscle lolClick to expand...
> 
> :haha:bet he couldnt wait for me to go lol, you'll be fine chiccy :thumbup:
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## sarahkr

Baby_Dust said:


> Hahaha you two are funny! My pregnacare says to take one each day and to carry on and finish packet even when pregnant :)
> 
> Good luck with the MRI scan galaxy girl
> 
> Woken up to heavy snow here! Can't believe! I WANT spring lol! So much for taking LO to the park today
> 
> Got another pos opk today! 8 days on the trot! No idea what that means!

:flower:
hey thats true that, didnt know that if you pushed on your belly by your hip you can hear your own heartbeat hehe, but i do now lol :haha: SNOW errrr that means it'll be heading up this way yuk :growlmad: yeah the multi vits are the same as pregnacare, i'll be takin them all the wat through, told andy about his prezzie... he's f**ckin allergic to it :dohh:
i'll find him some pills.... bought a male fertility test last month, gonna make him do it tonight lol :happydance:
xxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

I will keep you updated :)


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Baby_Dust said:


> Hahaha you two are funny! My pregnacare says to take one each day and to carry on and finish packet even when pregnant :)
> 
> Good luck with the MRI scan galaxy girl
> 
> Woken up to heavy snow here! Can't believe! I WANT spring lol! So much for taking LO to the park today
> 
> Got another pos opk today! 8 days on the trot! No idea what that means!

SNOW!!! You can keep that :haha: Ive got heavy rain and its been like that for 3 days now I would pick that over snow anyday lol. 

Oh thats good to know thank you.


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> I will keep you updated :)

:flower:
yes you do that hun, right clean the bloody hamster out:growlmad: i hate kids lmfao :haha: its his job, but i'll let him off since i picked the stupidest cage ever to clean out :dohh:
xxxxxx
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

sarahkr said:


> Baby_Dust said:
> 
> 
> Hahaha you two are funny! My pregnacare says to take one each day and to carry on and finish packet even when pregnant :)
> 
> Good luck with the MRI scan galaxy girl
> 
> Woken up to heavy snow here! Can't believe! I WANT spring lol! So much for taking LO to the park today
> 
> Got another pos opk today! 8 days on the trot! No idea what that means!
> 
> :flower:
> hey thats true that, didnt know that if you pushed on your belly by your hip you can hear your own heartbeat hehe, but i do now lol :haha: SNOW errrr that means it'll be heading up this way yuk :growlmad: yeah the multi vits are the same as pregnacare, i'll be takin them all the wat through, told andy about his prezzie... he's f**ckin allergic to it :dohh:
> i'll find him some pills.... bought a male fertility test last month, gonna make him do it tonight lol :happydance:
> xxxxxxx
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

A male fertility test!?! Ive not heard about that before ... Where do I get one of them from?? :haha:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

sarahkr said:



> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> I will keep you updated :)
> 
> :flower:
> yes you do that hun, right clean the bloody hamster out:growlmad: i hate kids lmfao :haha: its his job, but i'll let him off since i picked the stupidest cage ever to clean out :dohh:
> xxxxxx
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Aww I love ickle Hamsters! But I have 2 kittens and fish! :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby_Dust said:
> 
> 
> Hahaha you two are funny! My pregnacare says to take one each day and to carry on and finish packet even when pregnant :)
> 
> Good luck with the MRI scan galaxy girl
> 
> Woken up to heavy snow here! Can't believe! I WANT spring lol! So much for taking LO to the park today
> 
> Got another pos opk today! 8 days on the trot! No idea what that means!
> 
> :flower:
> hey thats true that, didnt know that if you pushed on your belly by your hip you can hear your own heartbeat hehe, but i do now lol :haha: SNOW errrr that means it'll be heading up this way yuk :growlmad: yeah the multi vits are the same as pregnacare, i'll be takin them all the wat through, told andy about his prezzie... he's f**ckin allergic to it :dohh:
> i'll find him some pills.... bought a male fertility test last month, gonna make him do it tonight lol :happydance:
> xxxxxxx
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> A male fertility test!?! Ive not heard about that before ... Where do I get one of them from?? :haha:Click to expand...

:flower:
ebay my love 12.00 buy it now xxxxx
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Thank you! :flower:

:haha: cant wait to see Jays face when I present it to him :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Thank you! :flower:
> 
> :haha: cant wait to see Jays face when I present it to him :haha:

:flower:
oh we are wicked :haha:
xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Baby_Dust

Ohhhh 12 that's a bargain! What does he have to do *ahem*! Lol??

Hmmmm what else can we make our OHs do/take?! Muhahahaha!

The snow is settling too boooo! Huge flakes too! Sure it'll be up ur ways soon. Soz! :)


----------



## sarahkr

Baby_Dust said:


> Ohhhh 12 that's a bargain! What does he have to do *ahem*! Lol??
> 
> Hmmmm what else can we make our OHs do/take?! Muhahahaha!
> 
> The snow is settling too boooo! Huge flakes too! Sure it'll be up ur ways soon. Soz! :)

:flower:
hold on i'll just run up stairs........
ok its called fertilcount for men, it: measures sperm concentration
:for self test use
:fast and easy to use
:results in 15 mins
:97% accuracy

kit content
:one foil pouch containing
:1 fertilcount test cassette
:1 bottle of blue solution
:1 bottle of clear solution
:1 plastic dropper
:1 liquefaction cup with lid.....
now on the back of the instructions there is a results form which he needs to fill out ie; name, test result, date of test to be given to your doctor who will then do a full blood count for free, as it costs a friggin fortune to have the test. look on ebay and amazon, like i said, i paid 12.00 and it was here in a couple of days. not used it yet as he cant be active for at least 3 days b4 testin :)
oh and just lookin at the receipt you can look on their web www.homehealth-uk.com/ :thumbup:
is that ok for you girlies xxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Ohhh errr. Make look into that but not sure he will be up for that :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Ohhh errr. Make look into that but not sure he will be up for that :haha:

welcome home yeah:haha::haha: hahaha my oh is putin it off, i said we'll do it today, but he said he'll do it next weekend i was like....... oh dont think so, i'll be needing all the lil swimmers then :haha:
tbh i don't really know if we wanna know really, cos what if it is negative :cry: he said i'm so desperate for his baby (which i am) if there was something wrong, i'd leave him. i was like dont talk shit, we'd just build a bridge and get over it :shrug: nothing else you can do is there, and i deffo wouldnt have another mans innit? so, i dunno if i wanna know innit? what do you think twinkle toes?:haha:
xxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Yeah I agree - I wouldnt want to know BUT im guessing my OHs swimmers are fine as we have conceived before :shrug: 

Do you like my new signature :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Yeah I agree - I wouldnt want to know BUT im guessing my OHs swimmers are fine as we have conceived before :shrug:
> 
> Do you like my new signature :haha:

:flower:
how did you do that? clever you :thumbup: i want one :haha: we'll be twins :haha:
yeah your ok, me and andy have been together 4 3 years and nothing, he was with his ex 4 7, but he said she was a rat and he made her take the pill, and if the condom split he used to buy her the map... to be safe??? i've had a kid but that was 12yrs ago, i might be me???? :cry:
but we'll see :winkwink:
i want one of those things on mine, tell me how you did it, oh its not complicated is it :haha:
xxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Go to quick Links then Edit Signature .. As easy as that. 

I suppose things can change but im hopeful that we can still conceive, Its just taking longer than expected :\


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Go to quick Links then Edit Signature .. As easy as that.
> 
> I suppose things can change but im hopeful that we can still conceive, Its just taking longer than expected :\

:flower:
has it worked??? i've just done it can see it ? :haha:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Yeah I love it. 
GIRL POWER!! :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Yeah I love it.
> GIRL POWER!! :haha:

:happydance:yeah ttc budds go girlies xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Go to quick Links then Edit Signature .. As easy as that.
> 
> I suppose things can change but im hopeful that we can still conceive, Its just taking longer than expected :\

:flower:
its takin toooo bloody long :growlmad: got my eye on some more sticks on ebay, cos we reset it i reckon its gonna be another 20 chiccy :growlmad: just lookin at people takin epo they say it helps, i bought some yesterday, you gott any my little ttc bud xxxx
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## janeydee

What's epo sarah?
X


----------



## sarahkr

janeydee said:


> What's epo sarah?
> X

:flower:
evening primrose oil hun, only take it till you ov then stop, its supposed to help the swimmers reach their destination :haha::winkwink:
take 1-2 500mg after food per day but then stop xx
:hugs:


----------



## Baby_Dust

I'm sure you'll be fine Sarah, have you got other busy doing the test yet? I want to know but only after we'd been trying a long time. 

You two are butters :) but you make me smile a lot :) 

Sarah I don't know why but when I take the EPO I always want to bite the capsule to get the liquid out - I don't, but I really want to LOL! 

Just ordered some cheapie hpt :) if AF arrives I'll buy more cbfm sticks.


----------



## discoangel

Thanks sarah. I have not taken epo. I will order some now!

Im so tempted by the test for the oh, however really dont think he would do it!!!!:nope:


----------



## sarahkr

Baby_Dust said:


> I'm sure you'll be fine Sarah, have you got other busy doing the test yet? I want to know but only after we'd been trying a long time.
> 
> You two are butters :) but you make me smile a lot :)
> 
> Sarah I don't know why but when I take the EPO I always want to bite the capsule to get the liquid out - I don't, but I really want to LOL!
> 
> Just ordered some cheapie hpt :) if AF arrives I'll buy more cbfm sticks.

we just did the test..... BFP :happydance: he surprised me , yeah......:winkwink: 
errr mrs, don't bite it, they're yakki :haha:

yeah you go hun.... be prepared and you can always sell em all on ebay if you get a bfp:thumbup:
xxxxxx
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

discoangel said:


> Thanks sarah. I have not taken epo. I will order some now!
> 
> Im so tempted by the test for the oh, however really dont think he would do it!!!!:nope:

:flower:
i got mine epo from savers, they sell it in asda etc £1.49 for 30 but remember chic, stop takin them when you ov xxxxx
:thumbup:
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

sarahkr said:


> discoangel said:
> 
> 
> Thanks sarah. I have not taken epo. I will order some now!
> 
> Im so tempted by the test for the oh, however really dont think he would do it!!!!:nope:
> 
> :flower:
> i got mine epo from savers, they sell it in asda etc £1.49 for 30 but remember chic, stop takin them when you ov xxxxx
> :thumbup:
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

oh we just did the test he got a bfp:happydance::happydance::happydance:
:hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

On my phone becauae i cant stay away and DH is on the laptop and my ipad is upstairs and im lazy so bare with me :haha: 
Sarah what have you got a BFP for???? 
I will look into EPO butt i dont want to take to much. Im trying pregnacare this cycle but forgot yo take one with my dinner so will start them tomorrow .... If i remember (you have to take them with a main meal if your wondering what im going on about) 
Bedtime soo. :happydance: shame im on AF :haha:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

sarahkr said:


> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> Go to quick Links then Edit Signature .. As easy as that.
> 
> I suppose things can change but im hopeful that we can still conceive, Its just taking longer than expected :\
> 
> :flower:
> its takin toooo bloody long :growlmad: got my eye on some more sticks on ebay, cos we reset it i reckon its gonna be another 20 chiccy :growlmad: just lookin at people takin epo they say it helps, i bought some yesterday, you gott any my little ttc bud xxxx
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Ive just got another pack of 20 think I have about 24 sticks now, better be enough :haha:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

:wave: 
Back to work today after my lovely week of erghhh.
I will try and get on here during my lunch break (if I get one - don't ask lol) 
If not I have physio after work then my MRI scan eeeek.

Sarah just checking do you turn your monitor on everyday? (I do btw just wanted to check that's not where your going wrong lol) 

Anyway have a nice day all - still raining here but better than snow wahooo.


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> :wave:
> Back to work today after my lovely week of erghhh.
> I will try and get on here during my lunch break (if I get one - don't ask lol)
> If not I have physio after work then my MRI scan eeeek.
> 
> Sarah just checking do you turn your monitor on everyday? (I do btw just wanted to check that's not where your going wrong lol)
> 
> Anyway have a nice day all - still raining here but better than snow wahooo.

:flower:
hello my lil cup cake, yeah i do, donna why atm :haha: cos its on cd3 now.... its not gonna change or nothing and jump to peak :haha: thought it was me bein weird again :haha:
ohh is your mri today chic:blush: YOU'LL BE FINE :winkwink:
nice and sunny here :haha::haha:
xxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> Go to quick Links then Edit Signature .. As easy as that.
> 
> I suppose things can change but im hopeful that we can still conceive, Its just taking longer than expected :\
> 
> :flower:
> its takin toooo bloody long :growlmad: got my eye on some more sticks on ebay, cos we reset it i reckon its gonna be another 20 chiccy :growlmad: just lookin at people takin epo they say it helps, i bought some yesterday, you gott any my little ttc bud xxxx
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Ive just got another pack of 20 think I have about 24 sticks now, better be enough :haha:Click to expand...

:flower:
bet we still end up spendin a fortune, we'll count our sticks together :haha:
xxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> On my phone becauae i cant stay away and DH is on the laptop and my ipad is upstairs and im lazy so bare with me :haha:
> Sarah what have you got a BFP for????
> I will look into EPO butt i dont want to take to much. Im trying pregnacare this cycle but forgot yo take one with my dinner so will start them tomorrow .... If i remember (you have to take them with a main meal if your wondering what im going on about)
> Bedtime soo. :happydance: shame im on AF :haha:

:flower:
HE DID IT :haha: came down stairs after a bath last night with a little pot :haha: i was like omg...... so we read through it and did it!!!! :thumbup: it was positive :happydance: he's got a high sperm count..... bet its bloody me now :dohh: we'll he filled in the form on the back, and he said he'll take it to the docs for a full blood count, cos its free if you have done one of these and got proof etc :happydance: 
but like we said didnt really wanna know but :happydance: loads of swimmers xxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

:flower:
right i'm going even more bonkers now:haha: i'm lookin at aikits....wtf..... its andys first day at work, i dont need one of these do i?????:wacko:
xxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Baby_Dust

Yayayayayaya on the BFP for ur other half Sarah! :) that's fab news! 

Good luck with the MRI galaxy girl :) hope all goes well 

Sarah what on earth is an aikit?? Lol

Day off today :) wish it would stop raining wanna take little one out. 

Oh ladies how many days before AF did your monitors go to low? I'm still on high and think AF is due next weekend.


----------



## Baby_Dust

Just googled it and its come up with canine artificial insemination kits! LOL I don't think you need one just yet hun :) how long have trying to concieve xx


----------



## janeydee

sarahkr said:


> janeydee said:
> 
> 
> What's epo sarah?
> X
> 
> :flower:
> evening primrose oil hun, only take it till you ov then stop, its supposed to help the swimmers reach their destination :haha::winkwink:
> take 1-2 500mg after food per day but then stop xx
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Ahh right, i stopped taking that when we started ttc, i thought it wasnt good for some reason?! Maybe that was after ovulation and I read it wrong though.


----------



## sarahkr

Baby_Dust said:


> Just googled it and its come up with canine artificial insemination kits! LOL I don't think you need one just yet hun :) how long have trying to concieve xx

:flower:
heheheeheh:haha::haha: no its alil pot and dropper, so he just gives me a sample, and if i test with a cheap opk in the afternoon, i could do it myself hahahahaha:haha: now i am loosin the plot arent i lmao:wacko:
xxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

sarahkr said:


> Baby_Dust said:
> 
> 
> Just googled it and its come up with canine artificial insemination kits! LOL I don't think you need one just yet hun :) how long have trying to concieve xx
> 
> :flower:
> heheheeheh:haha::haha: no its alil pot and dropper, so he just gives me a sample, and if i test with a cheap opk in the afternoon, i could do it myself hahahahaha:haha: now i am loosin the plot arent i lmao:wacko:
> xxxxxxxx
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

oh only since january hun lol xxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

janeydee said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> janeydee said:
> 
> 
> What's epo sarah?
> X
> 
> :flower:
> evening primrose oil hun, only take it till you ov then stop, its supposed to help the swimmers reach their destination :haha::winkwink:
> take 1-2 500mg after food per day but then stop xx
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh right, i stopped taking that when we started ttc, i thought it wasnt good for some reason?! Maybe that was after ovulation and I read it wrong though.Click to expand...

:flower:
yeah, its says take up to ov.... then you must stop? worth ago hun? xx
:hugs:


----------



## janeydee

Hey ladies,
Im on cd10 and got my peak today!! it jumped from Low right to peak like last time and mega early too!! 
I was expecting around cd 20 to be honest which, so I would of been well out.
Fx for you all getting your peak soon girls xxx


----------



## sarahkr

Baby_Dust said:


> Yayayayayaya on the BFP for ur other half Sarah! :) that's fab news!
> 
> Good luck with the MRI galaxy girl :) hope all goes well
> 
> Sarah what on earth is an aikit?? Lol
> 
> Day off today :) wish it would stop raining wanna take little one out.
> 
> Oh ladies how many days before AF did your monitors go to low? I'm still on high and think AF is due next weekend.

:flower:
my crazy monitor flashed on cd27 asked for no stick, i went to the loo and i had bloody come on!!!:growlmad: so it was right but i reset it anyway cos i'm weird like that :haha:
xxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

janeydee said:


> Hey ladies,
> Im on cd10 and got my peak today!! it jumped from Low right to peak like last time and mega early too!!
> I was expecting around cd 20 to be honest which, so I would of been well out.
> Fx for you all getting your peak soon girls xxx

:happydance::happydance::happydance:yeah !!!!!!!!!!! they do work :happydance::happydance: oohhh good luck hun xxxxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## janeydee

sarahkr said:


> janeydee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> janeydee said:
> 
> 
> What's epo sarah?
> X
> 
> :flower:
> evening primrose oil hun, only take it till you ov then stop, its supposed to help the swimmers reach their destination :haha::winkwink:
> take 1-2 500mg after food per day but then stop xx
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh right, i stopped taking that when we started ttc, i thought it wasnt good for some reason?! Maybe that was after ovulation and I read it wrong though.Click to expand...
> 
> :flower:
> yeah, its says take up to ov.... then you must stop? worth ago hun? xx
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Deffo, I think the ones I have are around 1000mg theyre like bloody horse tablets, theyre huge but if we arent lucky this month, ill deffo give them a try next x


----------



## sarahkr

janeydee said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> janeydee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> janeydee said:
> 
> 
> What's epo sarah?
> X
> 
> :flower:
> evening primrose oil hun, only take it till you ov then stop, its supposed to help the swimmers reach their destination :haha::winkwink:
> take 1-2 500mg after food per day but then stop xx
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh right, i stopped taking that when we started ttc, i thought it wasnt good for some reason?! Maybe that was after ovulation and I read it wrong though.Click to expand...
> 
> :flower:
> yeah, its says take up to ov.... then you must stop? worth ago hun? xx
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Deffo, I think the ones I have are around 1000mg theyre like bloody horse tablets, theyre huge but if we arent lucky this month, ill deffo give them a try next xClick to expand...

:flower::haha::haha: mine are 500mg like gooey inside blahhhhhh xxxx:hugs:


----------



## janeydee

sarahkr said:


> janeydee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> janeydee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> janeydee said:
> 
> 
> What's epo sarah?
> X
> 
> :flower:
> evening primrose oil hun, only take it till you ov then stop, its supposed to help the swimmers reach their destination :haha::winkwink:
> take 1-2 500mg after food per day but then stop xx
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh right, i stopped taking that when we started ttc, i thought it wasnt good for some reason?! Maybe that was after ovulation and I read it wrong though.Click to expand...
> 
> :flower:
> yeah, its says take up to ov.... then you must stop? worth ago hun? xx
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Deffo, I think the ones I have are around 1000mg theyre like bloody horse tablets, theyre huge but if we arent lucky this month, ill deffo give them a try next xClick to expand...
> 
> :flower::haha::haha: mine are 500mg like gooey inside blahhhhhh xxxx:hugs:Click to expand...

Ive never bitten in to one. Urgh the thoughts of it YUK! haha i thought theyd be like jelly hahaha


----------



## sarahkr

janeydee said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> janeydee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> janeydee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> janeydee said:
> 
> 
> What's epo sarah?
> X
> 
> :flower:
> evening primrose oil hun, only take it till you ov then stop, its supposed to help the swimmers reach their destination :haha::winkwink:
> take 1-2 500mg after food per day but then stop xx
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh right, i stopped taking that when we started ttc, i thought it wasnt good for some reason?! Maybe that was after ovulation and I read it wrong though.Click to expand...
> 
> :flower:
> yeah, its says take up to ov.... then you must stop? worth ago hun? xx
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Deffo, I think the ones I have are around 1000mg theyre like bloody horse tablets, theyre huge but if we arent lucky this month, ill deffo give them a try next xClick to expand...
> 
> :flower::haha::haha: mine are 500mg like gooey inside blahhhhhh xxxx:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Ive never bitten in to one. Urgh the thoughts of it YUK! haha i thought theyd be like jelly hahahaClick to expand...

hahaha yeah yukki xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Baby_Dust

I know I hate tHem sweets with gooey inside but I wanna bite them EPO tabs sooo much! Lock me up now! Ttc has officially sent me crazy! 

Ohhhhhh Janey! Thank god for the. Monitor or you might have missed ur surge! Get busy girlie :) :)


----------



## discoangel

Hi girls. 
So pleased for you sarah on ur OH results. 
Hope the MRI goes ok Galaxy I have had one before and its fine. 

So i have had a call from my drs today asking me to come in to see the dr about my day 21 and 1-5 blood results. :shrug: Usually I would normally get my results over the phone!!!!! 
So there must be something up!!!! They cant see me till Next Tuesday tho. :growlmad:


----------



## Baby_Dust

Ahhhh disco girl that sucks! Although if it was something wrong they'd have got you in sooner, so maybe see that as a positive? 

Hope your ok, big hugs x


----------



## sarahkr

discoangel said:


> Hi girls.
> So pleased for you sarah on ur OH results.
> Hope the MRI goes ok Galaxy I have had one before and its fine.
> 
> So i have had a call from my drs today asking me to come in to see the dr about my day 21 and 1-5 blood results. :shrug: Usually I would normally get my results over the phone!!!!!
> So there must be something up!!!! They cant see me till Next Tuesday tho. :growlmad:

:flower:
thanks, was your bloods to see if you are pregnant? or something else?:blush: 
if it was to see if your pregnant, don't be sad, it could be good news hun :happydance: think positive, bloody drs, they always scare the shit out of you!!!!!
xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Baby_Dust said:


> I know I hate tHem sweets with gooey inside but I wanna bite them EPO tabs sooo much! Lock me up now! Ttc has officially sent me crazy!
> 
> Ohhhhhh Janey! Thank god for the. Monitor or you might have missed ur surge! Get busy girlie :) :)

:flower:
hahahahaa bloody lock me up with you :wacko: i'm deffo off my rocker blocker :haha: didnt need this site to make me more :wacko: :haha:
xxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Baby_Dust

They say the crazy ones stick together muhahahaha!!


----------



## janeydee

haha I think we're all in the right place then...

baby dust. its all planned hahaha dtd this morning, and will do when we get in from work and again tonight. I AM taking full advantage of the situation hahaha. 
This egg isnt going to slip by easily if i have anything do with it!! haha

Thing is tho, you know the way you get 2 peak days? does it mean that its today that I ov or tomorrow!?! and what would be classed at 1dpo?


----------



## sarahkr

Baby_Dust said:


> They say the crazy ones stick together muhahahaha!!

:flower:
ohhhh ssoooooooo true :haha::haha:
:happydance:
xxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Baby_Dust

I think ov would be tomorrow! So you gotta pounce on oh tomorrow too :) and if you got the stamina day after too hahahahaha! Cancel everything in ur diary! LOL! 

So we'd would be 1dpo? I think


----------



## sarahkr

janeydee said:


> haha I think we're all in the right place then...
> 
> baby dust. its all planned hahaha dtd this morning, and will do when we get in from work and again tonight. I AM taking full advantage of the situation hahaha.
> This egg isnt going to slip by easily if i have anything do with it!! haha
> 
> Thing is tho, you know the way you get 2 peak days? does it mean that its today that I ov or tomorrow!?! and what would be classed at 1dpo?

:flower:
hey do you know what, thats what confuses me, right so you've peaked, its found your lh, so it estimates it for the further 24hrs, now reading other things when you find your lh, you have 24-36 hrs before the release of an egg :wacko: but the bloody egg only lives twelve hours?????? so what i take fom that is your lh has come, so your gearing up for the release :happydance: then litte swimmers can live longer, but they say old ones are the best :shrug: so if you.ve been bding every other day up to this and each day while its on peak then back to every other for about a week after that, the sarah theory would be you have a god dam high chance of gettin preggars innit? :happydance:
xxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Baby_Dust said:


> I think ov would be tomorrow! So you gotta pounce on oh tomorrow too :) and if you got the stamina day after too hahahahaha! Cancel everything in ur diary! LOL!
> 
> So we'd would be 1dpo? I think

:flower:
1dpo=? 
yeah kinda like the sarah theory innit chiccy pie xxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## janeydee

sarahkr said:


> janeydee said:
> 
> 
> haha I think we're all in the right place then...
> 
> baby dust. its all planned hahaha dtd this morning, and will do when we get in from work and again tonight. I AM taking full advantage of the situation hahaha.
> This egg isnt going to slip by easily if i have anything do with it!! haha
> 
> Thing is tho, you know the way you get 2 peak days? does it mean that its today that I ov or tomorrow!?! and what would be classed at 1dpo?
> 
> :flower:
> hey do you know what, thats what confuses me, right so you've peaked, its found your lh, so it estimates it for the further 24hrs, now reading other things when you find your lh, you have 24-36 hrs before the release of an egg :wacko: but the bloody egg only lives twelve hours?????? so what i take fom that is your lh has come, so your gearing up for the release :happydance: then litte swimmers can live longer, but they say old ones are the best :shrug: so if you.ve been bding every other day up to this and each day while its on peak then back to every other for about a week after that, the sarah theory would be you have a god dam high chance of gettin preggars innit? :happydance:
> xxxxxx:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

haha i hope so and have everything crossed!!! besides the obvious! haha 
its a bit :wacko: tho isnt it?! 
Who ever said ttc was easy?!??!

Well we bd'd twice on Saturday but not yesterday, dtd this morning and will twice tonight then again prob 2 -3 times tomorrow. 
Ill be blumin squelchin! hahaha YUK!.... Sorry...

Baby dust will you be 1dpo on wed too?


----------



## sarahkr

janeydee said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> janeydee said:
> 
> 
> haha I think we're all in the right place then...
> 
> baby dust. its all planned hahaha dtd this morning, and will do when we get in from work and again tonight. I AM taking full advantage of the situation hahaha.
> This egg isnt going to slip by easily if i have anything do with it!! haha
> 
> Thing is tho, you know the way you get 2 peak days? does it mean that its today that I ov or tomorrow!?! and what would be classed at 1dpo?
> 
> :flower:
> hey do you know what, thats what confuses me, right so you've peaked, its found your lh, so it estimates it for the further 24hrs, now reading other things when you find your lh, you have 24-36 hrs before the release of an egg :wacko: but the bloody egg only lives twelve hours?????? so what i take fom that is your lh has come, so your gearing up for the release :happydance: then litte swimmers can live longer, but they say old ones are the best :shrug: so if you.ve been bding every other day up to this and each day while its on peak then back to every other for about a week after that, the sarah theory would be you have a god dam high chance of gettin preggars innit? :happydance:
> xxxxxx:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> haha i hope so and have everything crossed!!! besides the obvious! haha
> its a bit :wacko: tho isnt it?!
> Who ever said ttc was easy?!??!
> 
> Well we bd'd twice on Saturday but not yesterday, dtd this morning and will twice tonight then again prob 2 -3 times tomorrow.
> Ill be blumin squelchin! hahaha YUK!.... Sorry...
> 
> Baby dust will you be 1dpo on wed too?Click to expand...

:flower:
hey this is really crazy shit :haha: well sat covered yesterday, dtd=? :haha: i'm not down with all the quick terms yet:haha: baby dust is my lil dictionary :haha:
yep, you'll be squelchin, he'll probably be moaning :haha: bloody men
but keep doing it every other day for about a week after so every bloody corner is covered :winkwink: and then hopefully we'll hear you say BFP :happydance: and you wont need us crazy people:haha:
xxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## discoangel

No it was bloods to see if i was ovulating! They tried to get me in to see the dr this week but im on nights, so cant!!!! grrrrr.


----------



## sarahkr

discoangel said:


> No it was bloods to see if i was ovulating! They tried to get me in to see the dr this week but im on nights, so cant!!!! grrrrr.

:flower:
i didnt know you could have blood tests 4 that? it it to see if your fertile? :thumbup:
xx:hugs:


----------



## janeydee

sarahkr said:


> janeydee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> janeydee said:
> 
> 
> haha I think we're all in the right place then...
> 
> baby dust. its all planned hahaha dtd this morning, and will do when we get in from work and again tonight. I AM taking full advantage of the situation hahaha.
> This egg isnt going to slip by easily if i have anything do with it!! haha
> 
> Thing is tho, you know the way you get 2 peak days? does it mean that its today that I ov or tomorrow!?! and what would be classed at 1dpo?
> 
> :flower:
> hey do you know what, thats what confuses me, right so you've peaked, its found your lh, so it estimates it for the further 24hrs, now reading other things when you find your lh, you have 24-36 hrs before the release of an egg :wacko: but the bloody egg only lives twelve hours?????? so what i take fom that is your lh has come, so your gearing up for the release :happydance: then litte swimmers can live longer, but they say old ones are the best :shrug: so if you.ve been bding every other day up to this and each day while its on peak then back to every other for about a week after that, the sarah theory would be you have a god dam high chance of gettin preggars innit? :happydance:
> xxxxxx:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> haha i hope so and have everything crossed!!! besides the obvious! haha
> its a bit :wacko: tho isnt it?!
> Who ever said ttc was easy?!??!
> 
> Well we bd'd twice on Saturday but not yesterday, dtd this morning and will twice tonight then again prob 2 -3 times tomorrow.
> Ill be blumin squelchin! hahaha YUK!.... Sorry...
> 
> Baby dust will you be 1dpo on wed too?Click to expand...
> 
> :flower:
> hey this is really crazy shit :haha: well sat covered yesterday, dtd=? :haha: i'm not down with all the quick terms yet:haha: baby dust is my lil dictionary :haha:
> yep, you'll be squelchin, he'll probably be moaning :haha: bloody men
> but keep doing it every other day for about a week after so every bloody corner is covered :winkwink: and then hopefully we'll hear you say BFP :happydance: and you wont need us crazy people:haha:
> xxxxx:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

dtd = did the deed haha 
Im hoping every corner is covered haha
x


----------



## sarahkr

janeydee said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> janeydee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> janeydee said:
> 
> 
> haha I think we're all in the right place then...
> 
> baby dust. its all planned hahaha dtd this morning, and will do when we get in from work and again tonight. I AM taking full advantage of the situation hahaha.
> This egg isnt going to slip by easily if i have anything do with it!! haha
> 
> Thing is tho, you know the way you get 2 peak days? does it mean that its today that I ov or tomorrow!?! and what would be classed at 1dpo?
> 
> :flower:
> hey do you know what, thats what confuses me, right so you've peaked, its found your lh, so it estimates it for the further 24hrs, now reading other things when you find your lh, you have 24-36 hrs before the release of an egg :wacko: but the bloody egg only lives twelve hours?????? so what i take fom that is your lh has come, so your gearing up for the release :happydance: then litte swimmers can live longer, but they say old ones are the best :shrug: so if you.ve been bding every other day up to this and each day while its on peak then back to every other for about a week after that, the sarah theory would be you have a god dam high chance of gettin preggars innit? :happydance:
> xxxxxx:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> haha i hope so and have everything crossed!!! besides the obvious! haha
> its a bit :wacko: tho isnt it?!
> Who ever said ttc was easy?!??!
> 
> Well we bd'd twice on Saturday but not yesterday, dtd this morning and will twice tonight then again prob 2 -3 times tomorrow.
> Ill be blumin squelchin! hahaha YUK!.... Sorry...
> 
> Baby dust will you be 1dpo on wed too?Click to expand...
> 
> :flower:
> hey this is really crazy shit :haha: well sat covered yesterday, dtd=? :haha: i'm not down with all the quick terms yet:haha: baby dust is my lil dictionary :haha:
> yep, you'll be squelchin, he'll probably be moaning :haha: bloody men
> but keep doing it every other day for about a week after so every bloody corner is covered :winkwink: and then hopefully we'll hear you say BFP :happydance: and you wont need us crazy people:haha:
> xxxxx:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> dtd = did the deed haha
> Im hoping every corner is covered haha
> xClick to expand...

:flower:
got two dictionarys now:haha::haha: yep chic...... sounds like all bases are covered!!! is this your first time/cycle on the cbfm hun? xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

I dont like going to work I miss wayyyy to much :(

Anyway Im not a happy bunny My bloody MRI got CANCELLED!! It was such good timing because of being on right now so wouldnt effect anything now got to book it for when AF is next due so I dont mess any chances of conceiving ARGHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Baby_Dust

Ahhhh man, gotta wait a whole month g girl! Wll they do it if ur preggers? 

I love the squelching!! Hahahaha! Guess we won't be hearing from you tonight! 

As Janey said its ..... Dd the deed .... Sometimes put as bd or bd'ing ..... Which is baby dance

I'm not sure when I ov'd (ovulated - Sarah lol) Janey. I had positive opk for over a week eek! Think I'm probes about 7/8 dpo


----------



## Lazydaisys

I've just had my bloods checked at doctors. They take your blood on day 21 of your cycle and they can tell by the hormone levels if you have ovulated or not and they check a few other things like your thyroid function, as that can affect your hormone levels at the same time. Nhs info says go to docs after 12 months of trying for this test. 

Checked to see if my monitor matched the clear blue digitalis today. Got egg pic on monitor but no smiley face on the sticks this morning. But tested again after work and got the smiley face.


----------



## Galaxy Girl

No they won't test if your pregnant because of the radiation. So frustrating I wanted it done and out of the way. 

Good to know the CBFM does work :happydance:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> I dont like going to work I miss wayyyy to much :(
> 
> Anyway Im not a happy bunny My bloody MRI got CANCELLED!! It was such good timing because of being on right now so wouldnt effect anything now got to book it for when AF is next due so I dont mess any chances of conceiving ARGHHHHHHHHH

:flower:
frigging hospitals, i wouldnt worry chic, keep on tryin as normal innit :thumbup: its only a mri, they arent injecting u with any blue shit, so dont worry:winkwink: still checkin your monitor like me :haha: mine says cd4 :haha::haha:
xxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> No they won't test if your pregnant because of the radiation. So frustrating I wanted it done and out of the way.
> 
> Good to know the CBFM does work :happydance:

:flower:
yeah it works :happydance: but hey your MY BUDDY so things could still go wrong :haha::haha:
xxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> I've just had my bloods checked at doctors. They take your blood on day 21 of your cycle and they can tell by the hormone levels if you have ovulated or not and they check a few other things like your thyroid function, as that can affect your hormone levels at the same time. Nhs info says go to docs after 12 months of trying for this test.
> 
> Checked to see if my monitor matched the clear blue digitalis today. Got egg pic on monitor but no smiley face on the sticks this morning. But tested again after work and got the smiley face.

:flower:
hey, stick to the monitior, its supposed to more accurate than the ovk, thats quoted by clear blue themselves xxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Baby_Dust said:


> Ahhhh man, gotta wait a whole month g girl! Wll they do it if ur preggers?
> 
> I love the squelching!! Hahahaha! Guess we won't be hearing from you tonight!
> 
> As Janey said its ..... Dd the deed .... Sometimes put as bd or bd'ing ..... Which is baby dance
> 
> I'm not sure when I ov'd (ovulated - Sarah lol) Janey. I had positive opk for over a week eek! Think I'm probes about 7/8 dpo

:flower:
hahahaha thanks my lil dictionary, i love the squelchin tooo :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Yayyy I have signal on my break :happydance: 
I dont finish till 5 erghhhh
Hope your all well today. 
Sarah I feel like i havent spoken to you for ages! Will you be online later??


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Yayyy I have signal on my break :happydance:
> I dont finish till 5 erghhhh
> Hope your all well today.
> Sarah I feel like i havent spoken to you for ages! Will you be online later??

:flower:
yes my little partner in crime :haha::winkwink:
xxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Baby_Dust

Quiet in here today lol! Can't believe you guys are cd4 already! That's flown by!


----------



## sarahkr

Baby_Dust said:


> Quiet in here today lol! Can't believe you guys are cd4 already! That's flown by!

:flower:
it'll be pot peeing again on thurs :haha: fingers crossed this time tho...... :thumbup: i can see a no peaker again :haha: shouldnt laugh really, its costin a bloody fortune:growlmad:
you ok my lil dictionary?
xxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Baby_Dust

Yeah I'm ok at luv! Got a sore throat so very quiet this end lol! 

Just noticed this thread has moved to ttc discussions and groups! We must talk a lot!


----------



## sarahkr

Baby_Dust said:


> Yeah I'm ok at luv! Got a sore throat so very quiet this end lol!
> 
> Just noticed this thread has moved to ttc discussions and groups! We must talk a lot!

:haha::haha:whats that mean? lmao xxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

:wave:

Mines a day behind yours Sarah Im CD4 tomorrow. 

Trying to sort my gym membership is a pain I thought my current membership was expensive but it appears not but I need to change it as its to far to travel to get to :\ 

Anyway how are you all today?


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> :wave:
> 
> Mines a day behind yours Sarah Im CD4 tomorrow.
> 
> Trying to sort my gym membership is a pain I thought my current membership was expensive but it appears not but I need to change it as its to far to travel to get to :\
> 
> Anyway how are you all today?

:flower:
hello my little seet pea, did af come saturday????? xxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## janeydee

Hi Ladies, how is everyone? 

Well, what a few days ive had...
Monday i got my 1st peak on the monitor so dtd (do/did the deed sarah haha) that morning, then in the afternoon I started to blummin bleed! and not just a bit either!! i really thought id come on, was completely gutted but by tuesday morning it had stopped... very weird... 
Looked it up on the internet and people were saying it was spotting but there was way too much for spotting so we didnt dtd on Mon night but made up for it yesterday and this morning haha (got my 1st high reading after my peak today) hubby says he feels like he's being abused!! hahaha
how long do you lovelies poas (pee on a stick haha) after your peak? or do you get your peak and then stop to save the sticks?
Its my 1st cycle, this time around while ttc (trying to conceive) #2 and as we got our bfp in the 1st month with our Alfie, i duno...

xxx


----------



## Baby_Dust

Hi janey, how odd! I've heard of spotting during ov but not bleeding :( hopefully you're covered for this month as sounds like hubbys got lots of action hehehe!!! 

I've used 20 sticks this month (1st month) with no peak. Got highs from CD 8 to 25! Not sure if its a coincidence or not but stick 20 today turned low! Grrrr I don't know! 

Anyways ladies on a more positive note... Its my birthday!!!! Woooop woooop!!!


----------



## janeydee

Baby_Dust said:


> Hi janey, how odd! I've heard of spotting during ov but not bleeding :( hopefully you're covered for this month as sounds like hubbys got lots of action hehehe!!!
> 
> I've used 20 sticks this month (1st month) with no peak. Got highs from CD 8 to 25! Not sure if its a coincidence or not but stick 20 today turned low! Grrrr I don't know!
> 
> Anyways ladies on a more positive note... Its my birthday!!!! Woooop woooop!!!

Happy Birthday!!!! xxxxx

Im hoping that everything has been covered. I read that its a sign that you're highly fertile and isnt anything to worry about, unless its a funny colour like green or has a yakki smell and it wasnt/didnt so im trying not to worry. They say that you should dtd anyway but i just couldnt of... 

but i think your 1st peak is gearing you up for ov on the 2nd day. we dtd as soon as I realised it had stopped so fingers crossed!! x

Are you doing anything nice for your birthday chick? x

oh, i forgot to say, that i had a look back through my diary and it seems that i spotted on cd 12 last month although it was only spotting...


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Happy Birthday Baby_Dust!! :happydance:

I would stop using sticks when you have reached your peak and maybe when you get the high afterwards to save sticks. 

Was looking at the Smilies they are funny. I like this one :spermy:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

sarahkr said:


> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> :wave:
> 
> Mines a day behind yours Sarah Im CD4 tomorrow.
> 
> Trying to sort my gym membership is a pain I thought my current membership was expensive but it appears not but I need to change it as its to far to travel to get to :\
> 
> Anyway how are you all today?
> 
> :flower:
> hello my little seet pea, did af come saturday????? xxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah Saturday early afternoon so set monitor to day 1 sunday morning as obviously you have a testing window and need to poas (pee on a stick) in the morning


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> :wave:
> 
> Mines a day behind yours Sarah Im CD4 tomorrow.
> 
> Trying to sort my gym membership is a pain I thought my current membership was expensive but it appears not but I need to change it as its to far to travel to get to :\
> 
> Anyway how are you all today?
> 
> :flower:
> hello my little seet pea, did af come saturday????? xxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Saturday early afternoon so set monitor to day 1 sunday morning as obviously you have a testing window and need to poas (pee on a stick) in the morningClick to expand...

:flower:
yeah i woke on sat, with aunt flo, should you have set is the next day to cd2?? i'll go look in my book, did a bloody test this am, i'm on high already 
:dohh:
xxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Baby_Dust said:


> Hi janey, how odd! I've heard of spotting during ov but not bleeding :( hopefully you're covered for this month as sounds like hubbys got lots of action hehehe!!!
> 
> I've used 20 sticks this month (1st month) with no peak. Got highs from CD 8 to 25! Not sure if its a coincidence or not but stick 20 today turned low! Grrrr I don't know!
> 
> Anyways ladies on a more positive note... Its my birthday!!!! Woooop woooop!!!

:flower:
happy birthday flower xxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Happy Birthday Baby_Dust!! :happydance:
> 
> I would stop using sticks when you have reached your peak and maybe when you get the high afterwards to save sticks.
> 
> Was looking at the Smilies they are funny. I like this one :spermy:

:flower:
yeah thats what we're doing innit ggirl :haha:
xxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

janeydee said:


> Hi Ladies, how is everyone?
> 
> Well, what a few days ive had...
> Monday i got my 1st peak on the monitor so dtd (do/did the deed sarah haha) that morning, then in the afternoon I started to blummin bleed! and not just a bit either!! i really thought id come on, was completely gutted but by tuesday morning it had stopped... very weird...
> Looked it up on the internet and people were saying it was spotting but there was way too much for spotting so we didnt dtd on Mon night but made up for it yesterday and this morning haha (got my 1st high reading after my peak today) hubby says he feels like he's being abused!! hahaha
> how long do you lovelies poas (pee on a stick haha) after your peak? or do you get your peak and then stop to save the sticks?
> Its my 1st cycle, this time around while ttc (trying to conceive) #2 and as we got our bfp in the 1st month with our Alfie, i duno...
> 
> xxx

:flower:
hehehehe, mine says this is not fair you push me away most of the time then when that stupid thing says something (monitor) you rape me hahahahahaha:haha: oh, hey could be, spotting, whos to actually say, thats it not a gush, but its stopped now yeah? xxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Baby_Dust said:


> Hi janey, how odd! I've heard of spotting during ov but not bleeding :( hopefully you're covered for this month as sounds like hubbys got lots of action hehehe!!!
> 
> I've used 20 sticks this month (1st month) with no peak. Got highs from CD 8 to 25! Not sure if its a coincidence or not but stick 20 today turned low! Grrrr I don't know!
> 
> Anyways ladies on a more positive note... Its my birthday!!!! Woooop woooop!!!

:flower:
that is exactly what happened to me, the next day it started flashin m, and the witch came, but i reset it anyway:blush: cos i'm a dumbo xxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## janeydee

sarahkr said:


> janeydee said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, how is everyone?
> 
> Well, what a few days ive had...
> Monday i got my 1st peak on the monitor so dtd (do/did the deed sarah haha) that morning, then in the afternoon I started to blummin bleed! and not just a bit either!! i really thought id come on, was completely gutted but by tuesday morning it had stopped... very weird...
> Looked it up on the internet and people were saying it was spotting but there was way too much for spotting so we didnt dtd on Mon night but made up for it yesterday and this morning haha (got my 1st high reading after my peak today) hubby says he feels like he's being abused!! hahaha
> how long do you lovelies poas (pee on a stick haha) after your peak? or do you get your peak and then stop to save the sticks?
> Its my 1st cycle, this time around while ttc (trying to conceive) #2 and as we got our bfp in the 1st month with our Alfie, i duno...
> 
> xxx
> 
> :flower:
> hehehehe, mine says this is not fair you push me away most of the time then when that stupid thing says something (monitor) you rape me hahahahahaha:haha: oh, hey could be, spotting, whos to actually say, thats it not a gush, but its stopped now yeah? xxx:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah it had stopped by the next morning... V strange, I'm on cd13 now and the monitor has gone back to low. Don't think I'll test tomorrow. Or with it being my first cycle and its 'getting to know me' should I carry on til its stops asking? X


----------



## sarahkr

janeydee said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> janeydee said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, how is everyone?
> 
> Well, what a few days ive had...
> Monday i got my 1st peak on the monitor so dtd (do/did the deed sarah haha) that morning, then in the afternoon I started to blummin bleed! and not just a bit either!! i really thought id come on, was completely gutted but by tuesday morning it had stopped... very weird...
> Looked it up on the internet and people were saying it was spotting but there was way too much for spotting so we didnt dtd on Mon night but made up for it yesterday and this morning haha (got my 1st high reading after my peak today) hubby says he feels like he's being abused!! hahaha
> how long do you lovelies poas (pee on a stick haha) after your peak? or do you get your peak and then stop to save the sticks?
> Its my 1st cycle, this time around while ttc (trying to conceive) #2 and as we got our bfp in the 1st month with our Alfie, i duno...
> 
> xxx
> 
> :flower:
> hehehehe, mine says this is not fair you push me away most of the time then when that stupid thing says something (monitor) you rape me hahahahahaha:haha: oh, hey could be, spotting, whos to actually say, thats it not a gush, but its stopped now yeah? xxx:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah it had stopped by the next morning... V strange, I'm on cd13 now and the monitor has gone back to low. Don't think I'll test tomorrow. Or with it being my first cycle and its 'getting to know me' should I carry on til its stops asking? XClick to expand...

:flower:
yeah see this it was i joined this forum for and met you lovely guys, keep testing till it asks you to stop, which should be pretty soon, when did you get your peak hun? xxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

sarahkr said:


> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> :wave:
> 
> Mines a day behind yours Sarah Im CD4 tomorrow.
> 
> Trying to sort my gym membership is a pain I thought my current membership was expensive but it appears not but I need to change it as its to far to travel to get to :\
> 
> Anyway how are you all today?
> 
> :flower:
> hello my little seet pea, did af come saturday????? xxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Saturday early afternoon so set monitor to day 1 sunday morning as obviously you have a testing window and need to poas (pee on a stick) in the morningClick to expand...
> 
> :flower:
> yeah i woke on sat, with aunt flo, should you have set is the next day to cd2?? i'll go look in my book, did a bloody test this am, i'm on high already
> :dohh:
> xxxxxxxxxx
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I checked the book sure it said set it as day 1. Anyway my testing day is tomorrow. High already?? Hmmm shouldn't it start low? I think you have a faulty monitor. Send it back lol


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> :wave:
> 
> Mines a day behind yours Sarah Im CD4 tomorrow.
> 
> Trying to sort my gym membership is a pain I thought my current membership was expensive but it appears not but I need to change it as its to far to travel to get to :\
> 
> Anyway how are you all today?
> 
> :flower:
> hello my little seet pea, did af come saturday????? xxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Saturday early afternoon so set monitor to day 1 sunday morning as obviously you have a testing window and need to poas (pee on a stick) in the morningClick to expand...
> 
> :flower:
> yeah i woke on sat, with aunt flo, should you have set is the next day to cd2?? i'll go look in my book, did a bloody test this am, i'm on high already
> :dohh:
> xxxxxxxxxx
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I checked the book sure it said set it as day 1. Anyway my testing day is tomorrow. High already?? Hmmm shouldn't it start low? I think you have a faulty monitor. Send it back lolClick to expand...

:haha::haha::haha:innit, maybe its all these friggin tablets i'm chuckin down my neck :shrug: oooohhh hope your high tomoz too :haha: that means gotta wiat for him to get home, then i'll yawn and saying going for a lie down :haha::haha: he knows what that means :haha::haha: gotta keep with the monitor innit chiccy pie, missed you :haha:
xxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> :wave:
> 
> Mines a day behind yours Sarah Im CD4 tomorrow.
> 
> Trying to sort my gym membership is a pain I thought my current membership was expensive but it appears not but I need to change it as its to far to travel to get to :\
> 
> Anyway how are you all today?
> 
> :flower:
> hello my little seet pea, did af come saturday????? xxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Saturday early afternoon so set monitor to day 1 sunday morning as obviously you have a testing window and need to poas (pee on a stick) in the morningClick to expand...
> 
> :flower:
> yeah i woke on sat, with aunt flo, should you have set is the next day to cd2?? i'll go look in my book, did a bloody test this am, i'm on high already
> :dohh:
> xxxxxxxxxx
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I checked the book sure it said set it as day 1. Anyway my testing day is tomorrow. High already?? Hmmm shouldn't it start low? I think you have a faulty monitor. Send it back lolClick to expand...

:flower:
if my period starts during the day and i have to wait until the next morning before setting the m button should i set it as day 1 ? = you should set it as day 1.......:thumbup:
your a ok my little butterfly xxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

sarahkr said:


> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> :wave:
> 
> Mines a day behind yours Sarah Im CD4 tomorrow.
> 
> Trying to sort my gym membership is a pain I thought my current membership was expensive but it appears not but I need to change it as its to far to travel to get to :\
> 
> Anyway how are you all today?
> 
> :flower:
> hello my little seet pea, did af come saturday????? xxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Saturday early afternoon so set monitor to day 1 sunday morning as obviously you have a testing window and need to poas (pee on a stick) in the morningClick to expand...
> 
> :flower:
> yeah i woke on sat, with aunt flo, should you have set is the next day to cd2?? i'll go look in my book, did a bloody test this am, i'm on high already
> :dohh:
> xxxxxxxxxx
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I checked the book sure it said set it as day 1. Anyway my testing day is tomorrow. High already?? Hmmm shouldn't it start low? I think you have a faulty monitor. Send it back lolClick to expand...
> 
> :flower:
> if my period starts during the day and i have to wait until the next morning before setting the m button should i set it as day 1 ? = you should set it as day 1.......:thumbup:
> your a ok my little butterfly xxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:flower:
oh forgot to ask.... how long was your cycle last month???? xxxxxx:hugs::hugs: mine was 28days, usually 30?????? xxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## janeydee

sarahkr said:


> janeydee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> janeydee said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, how is everyone?
> 
> Well, what a few days ive had...
> Monday i got my 1st peak on the monitor so dtd (do/did the deed sarah haha) that morning, then in the afternoon I started to blummin bleed! and not just a bit either!! i really thought id come on, was completely gutted but by tuesday morning it had stopped... very weird...
> Looked it up on the internet and people were saying it was spotting but there was way too much for spotting so we didnt dtd on Mon night but made up for it yesterday and this morning haha (got my 1st high reading after my peak today) hubby says he feels like he's being abused!! hahaha
> how long do you lovelies poas (pee on a stick haha) after your peak? or do you get your peak and then stop to save the sticks?
> Its my 1st cycle, this time around while ttc (trying to conceive) #2 and as we got our bfp in the 1st month with our Alfie, i duno...
> 
> xxx
> 
> :flower:
> hehehehe, mine says this is not fair you push me away most of the time then when that stupid thing says something (monitor) you rape me hahahahahaha:haha: oh, hey could be, spotting, whos to actually say, thats it not a gush, but its stopped now yeah? xxx:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah it had stopped by the next morning... V strange, I'm on cd13 now and the monitor has gone back to low. Don't think I'll test tomorrow. Or with it being my first cycle and its 'getting to know me' should I carry on til its stops asking? XClick to expand...
> 
> :flower:
> yeah see this it was i joined this forum for and met you lovely guys, keep testing till it asks you to stop, which should be pretty soon, when did you get your peak hun? xxxxx:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I got my peak days on Monday and Tuesday, then got a high yesterday and it was back to low today.
Im thinking in the next day or two itll stop asking for sticks, well I hope so anyway!


----------



## sarahkr

janeydee said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> janeydee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> janeydee said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, how is everyone?
> 
> Well, what a few days ive had...
> Monday i got my 1st peak on the monitor so dtd (do/did the deed sarah haha) that morning, then in the afternoon I started to blummin bleed! and not just a bit either!! i really thought id come on, was completely gutted but by tuesday morning it had stopped... very weird...
> Looked it up on the internet and people were saying it was spotting but there was way too much for spotting so we didnt dtd on Mon night but made up for it yesterday and this morning haha (got my 1st high reading after my peak today) hubby says he feels like he's being abused!! hahaha
> how long do you lovelies poas (pee on a stick haha) after your peak? or do you get your peak and then stop to save the sticks?
> Its my 1st cycle, this time around while ttc (trying to conceive) #2 and as we got our bfp in the 1st month with our Alfie, i duno...
> 
> xxx
> 
> :flower:
> hehehehe, mine says this is not fair you push me away most of the time then when that stupid thing says something (monitor) you rape me hahahahahaha:haha: oh, hey could be, spotting, whos to actually say, thats it not a gush, but its stopped now yeah? xxx:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah it had stopped by the next morning... V strange, I'm on cd13 now and the monitor has gone back to low. Don't think I'll test tomorrow. Or with it being my first cycle and its 'getting to know me' should I carry on til its stops asking? XClick to expand...
> 
> :flower:
> yeah see this it was i joined this forum for and met you lovely guys, keep testing till it asks you to stop, which should be pretty soon, when did you get your peak hun? xxxxx:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I got my peak days on Monday and Tuesday, then got a high yesterday and it was back to low today.
> Im thinking in the next day or two itll stop asking for sticks, well I hope so anyway!Click to expand...

:flower:
yeah it should do, christ it cant ask for anymore, its done its job,:winkwink:
xxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Aww ive missed you to Sarah :hugs:
You need to get your butt online during the evenings if you can as I work during the day :(.

My cycle was 30 days this time round usually 28. Womans bodies are crazy!!

Might have something to do with the new vitamins you are taking, I guess time will tell. Let me know when you get your peak. I get to test tomorrow :happydance:

I so hope this month is my month and yours!!


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Aww ive missed you to Sarah :hugs:
> You need to get your butt online during the evenings if you can as I work during the day :(.
> 
> My cycle was 30 days this time round usually 28. Womans bodies are crazy!!
> 
> Might have something to do with the new vitamins you are taking, I guess time will tell. Let me know when you get your peak. I get to test tomorrow :happydance:
> 
> I so hope this month is my month and yours!!

:flower:
yeay my little cup cakes onnnnn, :thumbup::thumbup: hey mine was 30 last time, tell ya, me and you are twins :haha: i will laugh my bloody head off if yours go to high tomoz, :haha: you got cheap opks? i;ve worked out about cd11? what do you think my lil partner in crime? :happydance:
xxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

:happydance:
Hello Stranger feels like forever since we have had a chat!! 

No I just have my 'trusty' CBFM :haha: 

Haha I will let you know what it says! Will test about 6:30 then post on here before I go to work. 

Before when I used clearblue digital tests I got smileys around day 16 so we will see what happens with this lovely monitor lol

Tbh I just want it to work and read my peak this time :haha:

I still havent sorted my gym membership out Im pants! 

What have you been up to lovely?


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> :happydance:
> Hello Stranger feels like forever since we have had a chat!!
> 
> No I just have my 'trusty' CBFM :haha:
> 
> Haha I will let you know what it says! Will test about 6:30 then post on here before I go to work.
> 
> Before when I used clearblue digital tests I got smileys around day 16 so we will see what happens with this lovely monitor lol
> 
> Tbh I just want it to work and read my peak this time :haha:
> 
> I still havent sorted my gym membership out Im pants!
> 
> What have you been up to lovely?

:flower:
yeah, i want it to work tooooooo:thumbup: whaen i used smiley face it was cd11, but i'm weird :haha::haha: what time do you start work my sweet? lets hope it aint doing the whole get to know you thing again :growlmad: my house is like a bloody gym, got a cross trainer and an ab roller WHICH I AM NOT ALLOWED ON :growlmad: cos i loose to much weight :growlmad: so its andys gym ha,
today i did my first module, i'm home studying, i'm doing a psychoparmacology course. its 11 modules, but i hope i have to do it again cos i based the answers on my own personal opinions and experience, so i dont know if its right... i never follow the rules on anythin lol, i want to be a drug and alcohol keyworker:thumbup:
ahhhhh missed you chicken xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Oh wow that sounds amazing! 
I start at 7:45 tomorrow so will leave my house at 7:15am
I wish I could lose weight that easily Im the opposite only have to look at a chocolate bar and I gain a pound :haha:
Going to look round a gym tomorrow though :happydance:
Well I guess CD11 is your time I guess thats why you have your high already. I hope my monitor gets to know me and fast I cant deal with just highs all month again :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Oh wow that sounds amazing!
> I start at 7:45 tomorrow so will leave my house at 7:15am
> I wish I could lose weight that easily Im the opposite only have to look at a chocolate bar and I gain a pound :haha:
> Going to look round a gym tomorrow though :happydance:
> Well I guess CD11 is your time I guess thats why you have your high already. I hope my monitor gets to know me and fast I cant deal with just highs all month again :haha:

:haha::haha:god you start early :growlmad: i dont go on it to loose weight, i wanna start horse riding again and just get some muscles :haha::haha: i'll look like pop eye:haha::haha:but andy wont let me till i start behaving and eating properly and get off these drinks:growlmad: i dunno why its gone high straight away, i'll be shouting at him when he gets home.....:winkwink: he knows the score, the monitor is GOD and i need him home, not tired, so he's dead :haha::haha: i told him i was on high this am, but he phoned earlier and said he wont be home till late tonight huh :growlmad: then he'll moan i'm tired, then i'll have to be forced to go into a mood :haha::haha:
no we cant be dealing with highs again, we're gonna peak together :thumbup::haha::haha:
xxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Im a bit mean to Jay (DH) I use and abuse him up until a few days after peak (if I get one :haha: or till about CD20) then im 'tired' every night :haha: 

Jays not home till late this evening either and I have lots of work to be doing but I just CBA! So instead im on here talking to you :happydance:

You need to get to it if you think your get your peak at CD11 that will come round super quick... then your have the dreaded TWW :\


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Im a bit mean to Jay (DH) I use and abuse him up until a few days after peak (if I get one :haha: or till about CD20) then im 'tired' every night :haha:
> 
> Jays not home till late this evening either and I have lots of work to be doing but I just CBA! So instead im on here talking to you :happydance:
> 
> You need to get to it if you think your get your peak at CD11 that will come round super quick... then your have the dreaded TWW :\

:haha::haha::haha:i'm the same with andy, he feels abused :haha: but you have to dtd to have a :baby: if i'm forced to go into a mood :haha::haha: then i will :haha::haha: 
yeah i've got no brain power, oh ordered a book today off amazon wtf.....:haha: you may aswell not friggin breathe :haha: honestly its so fkin laughable, i'll post it you , i'm out tomoz but i'll have a read of the important suff then send it to you :haha::haha: xxxxx thought i was :wacko:.....
xxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

sarahkr said:


> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> Im a bit mean to Jay (DH) I use and abuse him up until a few days after peak (if I get one :haha: or till about CD20) then im 'tired' every night :haha:
> 
> Jays not home till late this evening either and I have lots of work to be doing but I just CBA! So instead im on here talking to you :happydance:
> 
> You need to get to it if you think your get your peak at CD11 that will come round super quick... then your have the dreaded TWW :\
> 
> :haha::haha::haha:i'm the same with andy, he feels abused :haha: but you have to dtd to have a :baby: if i'm forced to go into a mood :haha::haha: then i will :haha::haha:
> yeah i've got no brain power, oh ordered a book today off amazon wtf.....:haha: you may aswell not friggin breathe :haha: honestly its so fkin laughable, i'll post it you , i'm out tomoz but i'll have a read of the important suff then send it to you :haha::haha: xxxxx thought i was :wacko:.....
> xxxxxxxxxxx
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:haha: Sounds interesting!!
Im watching Hollyoaks are you into it?


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> Im a bit mean to Jay (DH) I use and abuse him up until a few days after peak (if I get one :haha: or till about CD20) then im 'tired' every night :haha:
> 
> Jays not home till late this evening either and I have lots of work to be doing but I just CBA! So instead im on here talking to you :happydance:
> 
> You need to get to it if you think your get your peak at CD11 that will come round super quick... then your have the dreaded TWW :\
> 
> :haha::haha::haha:i'm the same with andy, he feels abused :haha: but you have to dtd to have a :baby: if i'm forced to go into a mood :haha::haha: then i will :haha::haha:
> yeah i've got no brain power, oh ordered a book today off amazon wtf.....:haha: you may aswell not friggin breathe :haha: honestly its so fkin laughable, i'll post it you , i'm out tomoz but i'll have a read of the important suff then send it to you :haha::haha: xxxxx thought i was :wacko:.....
> xxxxxxxxxxx
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Sounds interesting!!
> Im watching Hollyoaks are you into it?Click to expand...

:haha::haha:interesting, you'll :cry: with laughter :haha: inbox me your addy over the weekend and i'll post it you xx 
no, just listening to katy perry lol :happydance:
xxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

sarahkr said:


> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> Im a bit mean to Jay (DH) I use and abuse him up until a few days after peak (if I get one :haha: or till about CD20) then im 'tired' every night :haha:
> 
> Jays not home till late this evening either and I have lots of work to be doing but I just CBA! So instead im on here talking to you :happydance:
> 
> You need to get to it if you think your get your peak at CD11 that will come round super quick... then your have the dreaded TWW :\
> 
> :haha::haha::haha:i'm the same with andy, he feels abused :haha: but you have to dtd to have a :baby: if i'm forced to go into a mood :haha::haha: then i will :haha::haha:
> yeah i've got no brain power, oh ordered a book today off amazon wtf.....:haha: you may aswell not friggin breathe :haha: honestly its so fkin laughable, i'll post it you , i'm out tomoz but i'll have a read of the important suff then send it to you :haha::haha: xxxxx thought i was :wacko:.....
> xxxxxxxxxxx
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Sounds interesting!!
> Im watching Hollyoaks are you into it?Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha:interesting, you'll :cry: with laughter :haha: inbox me your addy over the weekend and i'll post it you xx
> no, just listening to katy perry lol :happydance:
> xxxxxxxx
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I bought an E-book once and it said not to eat PEAS :haha:
Ok will do :)


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> Im a bit mean to Jay (DH) I use and abuse him up until a few days after peak (if I get one :haha: or till about CD20) then im 'tired' every night :haha:
> 
> Jays not home till late this evening either and I have lots of work to be doing but I just CBA! So instead im on here talking to you :happydance:
> 
> You need to get to it if you think your get your peak at CD11 that will come round super quick... then your have the dreaded TWW :\
> 
> :haha::haha::haha:i'm the same with andy, he feels abused :haha: but you have to dtd to have a :baby: if i'm forced to go into a mood :haha::haha: then i will :haha::haha:
> yeah i've got no brain power, oh ordered a book today off amazon wtf.....:haha: you may aswell not friggin breathe :haha: honestly its so fkin laughable, i'll post it you , i'm out tomoz but i'll have a read of the important suff then send it to you :haha::haha: xxxxx thought i was :wacko:.....
> xxxxxxxxxxx
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Sounds interesting!!
> Im watching Hollyoaks are you into it?Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha:interesting, you'll :cry: with laughter :haha: inbox me your addy over the weekend and i'll post it you xx
> no, just listening to katy perry lol :happydance:
> xxxxxxxx
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I bought an E-book once and it said not to eat PEAS :haha:
> Ok will do :)Click to expand...

:haha::haha:oh this one says dont breathe basically :haha::haha:
xxxxxxxxx
i'll speak tomoz hun xxxxxxx :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Crazy stuff!!
Have a nice evening :)


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Crazy stuff!!
> Have a nice evening :)

:winkwink:got my moody face ready :haha::haha: speak in the am, you too chic xxxxxxx:happydance:
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Morning :wave:

Just a quickie before I head off to work :(

CD6 tested and low 

Talk later :hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

My monitor this AM :)
 



Attached Files:







20130322_065508.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Morning :wave:
> 
> Just a quickie before I head off to work :(
> 
> CD6 tested and low
> 
> Talk later :hugs:

:flower:
ooohhhh you should be on high like me :( xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> My monitor this AM :)

:flower:
how did you get that pic on there? clever little girlie you,:thumbup::haha::winkwink:
xxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

I uploaded the picture this morning. Just played around on here to do it :haha:

Will let you know when mine goes high :thumbup:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> I uploaded the picture this morning. Just played around on here to do it :haha:
> 
> Will let you know when mine goes high :thumbup:

:flower:
ok huns xxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Done all my housework :happydance:

Bored now though :haha:


----------



## discoangel

Im CD 14 and still high!


----------



## Galaxy Girl

discoangel said:


> Im CD 14 and still high!

Wont be long until you get your peak then :happydance:


----------



## Baby_Dust

Evening ladies! Sorry been AWOL! I've got the lurgy! Lost my voice so OH is happy LOL! Exciting about the high Sarah, did u get it that early last time? 

How are you lovely bunch of crazies :hug:

10dpo ..... Going sooooo slow! Lol


----------



## sarahkr

Baby_Dust said:


> Evening ladies! Sorry been AWOL! I've got the lurgy! Lost my voice so OH is happy LOL! Exciting about the high Sarah, did u get it that early last time?
> 
> How are you lovely bunch of crazies :hug:
> 
> 10dpo ..... Going sooooo slow! Lol

:flower:
hello poorly lady :flower:, no i didn't get a high so early last time, so dtd that day, day off yesterday dtd today cd8 still high :winkwink: it might be the vits i'm takin???? xxxxx
hope your ok my sweet 
xxxx
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Done all my housework :happydance:
> 
> Bored now though :haha:

:flower:
hello flower, hows your cbm? 
you done house work today ALREADY? :thumbup::thumbup::haha:
go, girly xxxxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

discoangel said:


> Im CD 14 and still high!

:flower:
i'm on cd8 still, high, me thinks its gonna be another expensive month, cant see mine changing, was reading this silly book on a normal 28 day period, lh occurs between 12-14 then you should start to ovulate, have you got any cheap opks?
xxxxxxxxxxxx:thumbup:
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

sarahkr said:


> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> Done all my housework :happydance:
> 
> Bored now though :haha:
> 
> :flower:
> hello flower, hows your cbm?
> you done house work today ALREADY? :thumbup::thumbup::haha:
> go, girly xxxxxxxxxxxxx
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah I'm a bit of a loser and clean my house from top to bottom on a Friday after work. :haha: 

CBFM says low again today CD7


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> Done all my housework :happydance:
> 
> Bored now though :haha:
> 
> :flower:
> hello flower, hows your cbm?
> you done house work today ALREADY? :thumbup::thumbup::haha:
> go, girly xxxxxxxxxxxxx
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I'm a bit of a loser and clean my house from top to bottom on a Friday after work. :haha:
> 
> CBFM says low again today CD7Click to expand...

:flower:
thats not a looser, i do it every day lol xxx i live with 2 dogs 5 pups and 2 kids oh sorry 1 kid and andy lol,
you taking epo? hun xxxx
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

I do a general clean up every day but get down and dirty on a Friday :haha: 

Awww I want a puppy!!! I have 2 kittens :) 

No I'm taking pregnacare conception hun


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> I do a general clean up every day but get down and dirty on a Friday :haha:
> 
> Awww I want a puppy!!! I have 2 kittens :)
> 
> No I'm taking pregnacare conception hun

:flower:
aww i wanna kitten, i'll swap you :haha:, sold 1 last night, how do i put a pic on here, i'll show you xxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

sarahkr said:


> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> I do a general clean up every day but get down and dirty on a Friday :haha:
> 
> Awww I want a puppy!!! I have 2 kittens :)
> 
> No I'm taking pregnacare conception hun
> 
> :flower:
> aww i wanna kitten, i'll swap you :haha:, sold 1 last night, how do i put a pic on here, i'll show you xxxxx:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

When you leave a message go to more advanced or something like that scroll down and somewhere it should say about adding a imagine


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Forgot to say it's snowing here. :( booo


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Forgot to say it's snowing here. :( booo

:flower:
booooooooo :( hate snow!!!! xx 
i am SO THICK cant do it :( xxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

sarahkr said:


> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> Forgot to say it's snowing here. :( booo
> 
> :flower:
> booooooooo :( hate snow!!!! xx
> i am SO THICK cant do it :( xxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

When I get on my laptop ill give you a step by step. Can't do it on my ipad lol. 

Watching super nanny US eeeek :haha: 

Lazy day today. Bloody snow


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> Forgot to say it's snowing here. :( booo
> 
> :flower:
> booooooooo :( hate snow!!!! xx
> i am SO THICK cant do it :( xxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> When I get on my laptop ill give you a step by step. Can't do it on my ipad lol.
> 
> Watching super nanny US eeeek :haha:
> 
> Lazy day today. Bloody snowClick to expand...

:flower:
ok my sweet, i'll let you get on and talk me the dumbo through it :haha::haha:
xxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Right Sarah ...

- Go to 'Go Advanced' (next to post quick reply)

- Scroll down to 'manage Attachments'

- Then it will say upload file to computer click 'Browse'

- Once you have selected your image slide along to the right hand side and press upload. 

- You will have to write something in your comment box E.g. 'my pup' 

- Finally press submit reply and your done :happydance:


----------



## sarahkr

:flower:
View attachment 586897

the little peepers, peeping over the little cage, second from the left was sold last night xxxxxxx


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Right Sarah ...
> 
> - Go to 'Go Advanced' (next to post quick reply)
> 
> - Scroll down to 'manage Attachments'
> 
> - Then it will say upload file to computer click 'Browse'
> 
> - Once you have selected your image slide along to the right hand side and press upload.
> 
> - You will have to write something in your comment box E.g. 'my pup'
> 
> - Finally press submit reply and your done :happydance:

:flower:
oh your my lil flower fairy, clever lil girly, can you see it? xxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

I sure can and omg I want one!!!!! Sooooo cute


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> I sure can and omg I want one!!!!! Sooooo cute

:flower:
little buggers got 4 left :) xxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> I sure can and omg I want one!!!!! Sooooo cute

not fair really is it, bloody dog can have babies :growlmad: but were strugglin :haha:, oh well, we'll keep going innit chic xxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Baby_Dust

Ahhhhh Sarah those doggies are sooooo cute! I really want a pug! We're getting one with OHs bonus next yr! Wish it was as easy to 'get' a baby lol!! Would you ladies come and do my house work plllleeeeeaaaasssseeee? I hate it lol

We had sooo too but thankfully it didn't settle!


----------



## Galaxy Girl

sarahkr said:


> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> I sure can and omg I want one!!!!! Sooooo cute
> 
> :flower:
> little buggers got 4 left :) xxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

How much? Can you post me one :haha:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

sarahkr said:


> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> I sure can and omg I want one!!!!! Sooooo cute
> 
> not fair really is it, bloody dog can have babies :growlmad: but were strugglin :haha:, oh well, we'll keep going innit chic xxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I know what's that all about... They do it once and bam there pregnant


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Baby_Dust said:


> Ahhhhh Sarah those doggies are sooooo cute! I really want a pug! We're getting one with OHs bonus next yr! Wish it was as easy to 'get' a baby lol!! Would you ladies come and do my house work plllleeeeeaaaasssseeee? I hate it lol
> 
> We had sooo too but thankfully it didn't settle!

I'll do your housework. I love cleaning :haha:

I want a Cockapoo!!


----------



## sarahkr

Baby_Dust said:


> Ahhhhh Sarah those doggies are sooooo cute! I really want a pug! We're getting one with OHs bonus next yr! Wish it was as easy to 'get' a baby lol!! Would you ladies come and do my house work plllleeeeeaaaasssseeee? I hate it lol
> 
> We had sooo too but thankfully it didn't settle!

:flower:
little pugs were my second choice, but mother said NO lol she's a vet hahahaha :haha: thats the only time i listen to her:haha:,
yeah i'll do your housework hun :happydance:
xxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> I sure can and omg I want one!!!!! Sooooo cute
> 
> not fair really is it, bloody dog can have babies :growlmad: but were strugglin :haha:, oh well, we'll keep going innit chic xxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I know what's that all about... They do it once and bam there pregnantClick to expand...

:flower:
i know, this wasn't supposed to happen!!!! she's had 3 litters already, oh they're lhasa apsos :winkwink: he's had the chop now lol, i'll put a pic of mum and dad on :haha: know how to do it now:haha::haha::haha:
xxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> I sure can and omg I want one!!!!! Sooooo cute
> 
> :flower:
> little buggers got 4 left :) xxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> How much? Can you post me one :haha:Click to expand...

:flower: :haha::haha::haha: yea'll but one in a giffy bag:haha::haha: too much £375 for boys and £400 girls 
xxxxxxxxxx :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

sarahkr said:


> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> I sure can and omg I want one!!!!! Sooooo cute
> 
> not fair really is it, bloody dog can have babies :growlmad: but were strugglin :haha:, oh well, we'll keep going innit chic xxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I know what's that all about... They do it once and bam there pregnantClick to expand...
> 
> :flower:
> i know, this wasn't supposed to happen!!!! she's had 3 litters already, oh they're lhasa apsos :winkwink: he's had the chop now lol, i'll put a pic of mum and dad on :haha: know how to do it now:haha::haha::haha:
> xxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:haha: go you :happydance: are they non moulting??


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> I sure can and omg I want one!!!!! Sooooo cute
> 
> not fair really is it, bloody dog can have babies :growlmad: but were strugglin :haha:, oh well, we'll keep going innit chic xxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I know what's that all about... They do it once and bam there pregnantClick to expand...
> 
> :flower:
> i know, this wasn't supposed to happen!!!! she's had 3 litters already, oh they're lhasa apsos :winkwink: he's had the chop now lol, i'll put a pic of mum and dad on :haha: know how to do it now:haha::haha::haha:
> xxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: go you :happydance: are they non moulting??Click to expand...

yeah chic no malting tf xxxxxx:hugs:
heres mum maisy (white one) and dad gizmo :haha:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Just gorgeous. I want to get a non malting dog so that breed is one to bare in mind although jay would prefer a bigger dog. Not sure if there is any non malting big dogs. Not keen on poodles lol


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Just gorgeous. I want to get a non malting dog so that breed is one to bare in mind although jay would prefer a bigger dog. Not sure if there is any non malting big dogs. Not keen on poodles lol

:flower:
errr bigger dogs that dont malt? mmmm weimerarmer :thumbup: gorgeous :winkwink:labs are ok too, lhasa aint handbag dogs, they well nice natured :thumbup: and loyal :happydance: love em :happydance:
xxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

sarahkr said:


> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> Just gorgeous. I want to get a non malting dog so that breed is one to bare in mind although jay would prefer a bigger dog. Not sure if there is any non malting big dogs. Not keen on poodles lol
> 
> :flower:
> errr bigger dogs that dont malt? mmmm weimerarmer :thumbup: gorgeous :winkwink:labs are ok too, lhasa aint handbag dogs, they well nice natured :thumbup: and loyal :happydance: love em :happydance:
> xxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Just Google weimaraner puppies. Soooooooo cute. I want a puppy/ dog. Just a non moulting one :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> Just gorgeous. I want to get a non malting dog so that breed is one to bare in mind although jay would prefer a bigger dog. Not sure if there is any non malting big dogs. Not keen on poodles lol
> 
> :flower:
> errr bigger dogs that dont malt? mmmm weimerarmer :thumbup: gorgeous :winkwink:labs are ok too, lhasa aint handbag dogs, they well nice natured :thumbup: and loyal :happydance: love em :happydance:
> xxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Just Google weimaraner puppies. Soooooooo cute. I want a puppy/ dog. Just a non moulting one :haha:Click to expand...

yeah weimerarmers are gorge :thumbup: show him these:
3 boys
2 girls
xxxxxxx


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Jay said he likes the middle boy because it looks like a little bear :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Jay said he likes the middle boy because it looks like a little bear :haha:

:flower:
ahh noooo he got sold last night, the chocolate one looks like a little gremlin :haha: so did his dad, hence gizmo :haha:
xxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Aww he's cute. Hope he's gone to a lovely home!! 

I'm getting broody for a puppy :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Aww he's cute. Hope he's gone to a lovely home!!
> 
> I'm getting broody for a puppy :haha:

:haha::haha:bloody pups and babies lmao xxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs: gonna watch a film xxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

cd9..... still high :( me thinks its gonna be an expensive month!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Galaxy Girl

What the ...... CD 8 HIGH for me 
Wasnt expecting it to be high yet :haha:

Oh well i had better get to it ;)


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> What the ...... CD 8 HIGH for me
> Wasnt expecting it to be high yet :haha:
> 
> Oh well i had better get to it ;)

:flower:
yeah we're high, get to the bedroom and dtd :haha: its gonna be expensive chicaroo :growlmad:
xxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

sarahkr said:


> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> What the ...... CD 8 HIGH for me
> Wasnt expecting it to be high yet :haha:
> 
> Oh well i had better get to it ;)
> 
> :flower:
> yeah we're high, get to the bedroom and dtd :haha: its gonna be expensive chicaroo :growlmad:
> xxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

The deed has been done :blush: :haha: 

Erghhhh yep defo going to be expensive :(


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> What the ...... CD 8 HIGH for me
> Wasnt expecting it to be high yet :haha:
> 
> Oh well i had better get to it ;)
> 
> :flower:
> yeah we're high, get to the bedroom and dtd :haha: its gonna be expensive chicaroo :growlmad:
> xxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> The deed has been done :blush: :haha:
> 
> Erghhhh yep defo going to be expensive :(Click to expand...

:haha::haha:good girl:haha::haha:, i've used 3 already :growlmad: i hope its not highs all the way through :nope: i'm watching some on ebay, but there still jumping up in price at the last min :growlmad: so, it looks like it will have to be that site where i got them for 20.99 free postage :thumbup: i'll keep lookin on ebay tho :thumbup:
xxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Yeah £20.99 seems to be the best price ive seen them.
Im going to look on ebay too. 
Probably end up having a bidding war against eachother :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Yeah £20.99 seems to be the best price ive seen them.
> Im going to look on ebay too.
> Probably end up having a bidding war against eachother :haha:

:haha::haha:oh how funny:haha::haha: my ebay name is sarahkaterawlins1979 :haha::haha: whats yours? :haha::haha:
xxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Haha. Mines RPullen1601. Let the wars begin :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Haha. Mines RPullen1601. Let the wars begin :haha:

:haha::haha:hehehehehe bring it on :haha::haha: how funny, your ace you lmao xxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Ive just realised i havent received the pregnancy tests that were meant to come with my conceive plus. ive messaged them but they dont have great feedback. grrr :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Ive just realised i havent received the pregnancy tests that were meant to come with my conceive plus. ive messaged them but they dont have great feedback. grrr :haha:

:growlmad: what were they hun? cb? or just cheap ones? i'm just on ebay now, the cheap ones are quids for 10/20, i bought some, oh and 2 cb and 1 cb plus conception xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

sarahkr said:


> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> Ive just realised i havent received the pregnancy tests that were meant to come with my conceive plus. ive messaged them but they dont have great feedback. grrr :haha:
> 
> :growlmad: what were they hun? cb? or just cheap ones? i'm just on ebay now, the cheap ones are quids for 10/20, i bought some, oh and 2 cb and 1 cb plus conception xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:haha::haha:just been on ebay, and i sold my cbok last month to a rachael1604,:haha::haha: thought that was you for a sec :haha::haha::haha:
xxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

sarahkr said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> Ive just realised i havent received the pregnancy tests that were meant to come with my conceive plus. ive messaged them but they dont have great feedback. grrr :haha:
> 
> :growlmad: what were they hun? cb? or just cheap ones? i'm just on ebay now, the cheap ones are quids for 10/20, i bought some, oh and 2 cb and 1 cb plus conception xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha:just been on ebay, and i sold my cbok last month to a rachael1604,:haha::haha: thought that was you for a sec :haha::haha::haha:
> xxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:haha: almost!!

It was cheap ones but still ive paid for them :haha: Cheeky little wotsits!


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> Ive just realised i havent received the pregnancy tests that were meant to come with my conceive plus. ive messaged them but they dont have great feedback. grrr :haha:
> 
> :growlmad: what were they hun? cb? or just cheap ones? i'm just on ebay now, the cheap ones are quids for 10/20, i bought some, oh and 2 cb and 1 cb plus conception xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha:just been on ebay, and i sold my cbok last month to a rachael1604,:haha::haha: thought that was you for a sec :haha::haha::haha:
> xxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: almost!!
> 
> It was cheap ones but still ive paid for them :haha: Cheeky little wotsits!Click to expand...

:flower:
yes quite :haha: get on the blower to em :growlmad:
xxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Just got a reply from them

Dear rpullen1601,

Hi,

I am very sorry there must of been a mistake when packing your order I will send the missing pregnancy tests tomorrow.

kind regards

- fertilityplan

:happydance:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Just got a reply from them
> 
> Dear rpullen1601,
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I am very sorry there must of been a mistake when packing your order I will send the missing pregnancy tests tomorrow.
> 
> kind regards
> 
> - fertilityplan
> 
> :happydance:

:happydance:nice 1 girl, got someone commin to look at the pups ttys xxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:Another friend has just put their scan picture up on facebook :growlmad:

Just had a surprise visit from the inlaws hence the slow reply. Erghh


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:Another friend has just put their scan picture up on facebook :growlmad:
> 
> Just had a surprise visit from the inlaws hence the slow reply. Erghh

:growlmad: errrrr how annoying!!!!! sold a lil girl, 3 to go, :( :happydance: get my house back then :haha: no stepping over pups :happydance: oh, the inlaws, my mum n dad are a pain in the arse for just commin round :growlmad: aint told them i'm trying for a baby :haha: mum will just moan:haha: ahh you on fb? request me, sarah rawlins i live in bangkock for some reason :haha::haha:
xxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Baby_Dust

Nanna Saran love that u 'live' in Bangkok!! Only you hehehe :) 

How are you lovely ladies? I'm sur ei got my sticks for £20, only pound cheaper but as they say every little helps!!! Home health website I think

Well AF got me today booooooooo!! I got a new iPhone today so will download this app when I get the micro sim through.... Can hopefully keep up a bit more then lol

Congrats on getting them to send the missing items


----------



## Galaxy Girl

sarahkr said:


> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:Another friend has just put their scan picture up on facebook :growlmad:
> 
> Just had a surprise visit from the inlaws hence the slow reply. Erghh
> 
> :growlmad: errrrr how annoying!!!!! sold a lil girl, 3 to go, :( :happydance: get my house back then :haha: no stepping over pups :happydance: oh, the inlaws, my mum n dad are a pain in the arse for just commin round :growlmad: aint told them i'm trying for a baby :haha: mum will just moan:haha: ahh you on fb? request me, sarah rawlins i live in bangkock for some reason :haha::haha:
> xxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Sarah Rawlins from bangkock i cant find you. Whats your profile picture? 
Oh if we do become friends via fb we are not to talk about TTC. Nobody knows except me and Jay :haha:

Sorry for late reply been at the ice hockey


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Baby_Dust said:


> Nanna Saran love that u 'live' in Bangkok!! Only you hehehe :)
> 
> How are you lovely ladies? I'm sur ei got my sticks for £20, only pound cheaper but as they say every little helps!!! Home health website I think
> 
> Well AF got me today booooooooo!! I got a new iPhone today so will download this app when I get the micro sim through.... Can hopefully keep up a bit more then lol
> 
> Congrats on getting them to send the missing items

Yayyy for the iphone but boo for AF :(. Hope your feeling okay (as can be) 

Will have to look on that website :thumbup:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:Another friend has just put their scan picture up on facebook :growlmad:
> 
> Just had a surprise visit from the inlaws hence the slow reply. Erghh
> 
> :growlmad: errrrr how annoying!!!!! sold a lil girl, 3 to go, :( :happydance: get my house back then :haha: no stepping over pups :happydance: oh, the inlaws, my mum n dad are a pain in the arse for just commin round :growlmad: aint told them i'm trying for a baby :haha: mum will just moan:haha: ahh you on fb? request me, sarah rawlins i live in bangkock for some reason :haha::haha:
> xxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Sarah Rawlins from bangkock i cant find you. Whats your profile picture?
> Oh if we do become friends via fb we are not to talk about TTC. Nobody knows except me and Jay :haha:
> 
> Sorry for late reply been at the ice hockeyClick to expand...

:winkwink:yeah i was gonna say that to you, nobody knows about me either, :haha: mum will only moan blah blah xxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:Another friend has just put their scan picture up on facebook :growlmad:
> 
> Just had a surprise visit from the inlaws hence the slow reply. Erghh
> 
> :growlmad: errrrr how annoying!!!!! sold a lil girl, 3 to go, :( :happydance: get my house back then :haha: no stepping over pups :happydance: oh, the inlaws, my mum n dad are a pain in the arse for just commin round :growlmad: aint told them i'm trying for a baby :haha: mum will just moan:haha: ahh you on fb? request me, sarah rawlins i live in bangkock for some reason :haha::haha:
> xxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Sarah Rawlins from bangkock i cant find you. Whats your profile picture?
> Oh if we do become friends via fb we are not to talk about TTC. Nobody knows except me and Jay :haha:
> 
> Sorry for late reply been at the ice hockeyClick to expand...

:flower:
oh try my school, darland high school, rossett, profile pic is of me sittin on andys knee xxx work colleagues essanelle browns of chester, hairdresser???? xxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Baby_Dust said:
 

> Nanna Saran love that u 'live' in Bangkok!! Only you hehehe :)
> 
> How are you lovely ladies? I'm sur ei got my sticks for £20, only pound cheaper but as they say every little helps!!! Home health website I think
> 
> Well AF got me today booooooooo!! I got a new iPhone today so will download this app when I get the micro sim through.... Can hopefully keep up a bit more then lol
> 
> Congrats on getting them to send the missing items

:haha::haha:hehehehe its ok, the other week i worked as a martial arts teacher wtf.... facebook grrrrrr no lol i put bangkok cuz joshs dads on there, hes never seen josh, and i dont want to be found he knows i lived in rossett :growlmad: so it was innocent :haha::haha: people ask about the pups and say ahh but you live to far away hehehehehehehe:haha:
that friggin af i'm gonna shoot her:thumbup: cd10 still high, dont think i'll change this month AGAIN :growlmad: look at you girl, new swazzy iphone :thumbup:
xxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Ok defo cant find you. Find me :haha:

Rachel Pullen. Profile picture is of me and my cat in black and white :haha:

CD9 HIGH .... Hmmmm this peak better show her face this cycle Lol


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Oppps to busy being nosey on here and now going to be late for work. 

Will accept you when I can (if you find me :haha:)

Have a good day all :hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Ok defo cant find you. Find me :haha:
> 
> Rachel Pullen. Profile picture is of me and my cat in black and white :haha:
> 
> CD9 HIGH .... Hmmmm this peak better show her face this cycle Lol

:flower:
i'll look now, yeah, just got a bad feeling its gonna be a get to know you cycle, but hey, we both reset it, fingers crossed xxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

sarahkr said:


> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> Ok defo cant find you. Find me :haha:
> 
> Rachel Pullen. Profile picture is of me and my cat in black and white :haha:
> 
> CD9 HIGH .... Hmmmm this peak better show her face this cycle Lol
> 
> :flower:
> i'll look now, yeah, just got a bad feeling its gonna be a get to know you cycle, but hey, we both reset it, fingers crossed xxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:flower:
oops sent requests to rachel pullens are you (emerson) or wear glasses? :haha: if not, :haha::haha: they'll be like who tf are you?:haha::haha::haha:
xxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Baby_Dust

Hahahaha Sarah you do make me laugh!!! There going to loads of Rachel's going wtf?! Lol please do shoot the the witch :) 

Thanks ladies! 

Got ur hands full with those pups :) 

Checked again (as I now need to buy more sticks) and they are £19.98 and they came really quick! Hopefully you lovely ladies won't need to buy anymore :) :) :)


----------



## sarahkr

Baby_Dust said:


> Hahahaha Sarah you do make me laugh!!! There going to loads of Rachel's going wtf?! Lol please do shoot the the witch :)
> 
> Thanks ladies!
> 
> Got ur hands full with those pups :)
> 
> Checked again (as I now need to buy more sticks) and they are £19.98 and they came really quick! Hopefully you lovely ladies won't need to buy anymore :) :) :)

:flower::haha:yeah loads of rachels will come home from work tonight and check their fb, and go wtfr u? :haha::haha: i am gonna shoot her, annoying mo fo :growlmad:
yep got someone commin tonite to see a boy, then it will be 3 down 2 to go :happydance:
you been lookin on ebay chick? thats cheap, as i started on cd6... i'm gonna run out :growlmad: is that with free postage hun? xxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Haha yes im the Rachel with (Emerson) I got your request and about to accept now. (I always come on here before facebook hehe)

Awww your miss the pups when they have gone.


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Haha yes im the Rachel with (Emerson) I got your request and about to accept now. (I always come on here before facebook hehe)
> 
> Awww your miss the pups when they have gone.

oooh god sent requests to a couple, they hah cats lol xxxx:haha::haha:
just 2 to go now :happydance: yeah i'll miss em :cry:
xxxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

sarahkr said:


> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> Haha yes im the Rachel with (Emerson) I got your request and about to accept now. (I always come on here before facebook hehe)
> 
> Awww your miss the pups when they have gone.
> 
> oooh god sent requests to a couple, they hah cats lol xxxx:haha::haha:
> just 2 to go now :happydance: yeah i'll miss em :cry:
> xxxxxxxxxxxx
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

They're selling fast. You must be making some good money. Think I need to get into this puppy breeding business :haha: 

:haha: laughing about you adding aload of Rachel's :haha:


----------



## discoangel

Ok so im sat here getting completely worked up about going to the drs tomorrow for my blood results! Im sure she is going to say im not ovulating, but I just dont want to hear her say it out loud. Im so nervous.8-[


----------



## Galaxy Girl

discoangel said:


> Ok so im sat here getting completely worked up about going to the drs tomorrow for my blood results! Im sure she is going to say im not ovulating, but I just dont want to hear her say it out loud. Im so nervous.8-[

Oh bless you.
I would be nervous to but at least they can help you if your not ovulating and get you onto the road of conceiving. 

Wishing you loads of luck!! 
I bet it wont be long until you get your BFP


----------



## Baby_Dust

Ahhhh good luck for tomorrow disco angel :hug: it's normal to worry, just at the moment it worse cos you don't know what they are going to say.


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> Haha yes im the Rachel with (Emerson) I got your request and about to accept now. (I always come on here before facebook hehe)
> 
> Awww your miss the pups when they have gone.
> 
> oooh god sent requests to a couple, they hah cats lol xxxx:haha::haha:
> just 2 to go now :happydance: yeah i'll miss em :cry:
> xxxxxxxxxxxx
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> They're selling fast. You must be making some good money. Think I need to get into this puppy breeding business :haha:
> 
> :haha: laughing about you adding aload of Rachel's :haha:Click to expand...

:flower:
oh yeah good money in it, had 2 girls this time £400 each and 4 boys 1 died £375 , but the last litter was mainly girls, NO MORE now, its not fair on maisy :cry:, 
well cd11 still HIGH :growlmad:
xxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

discoangel said:


> Ok so im sat here getting completely worked up about going to the drs tomorrow for my blood results! Im sure she is going to say im not ovulating, but I just dont want to hear her say it out loud. Im so nervous.8-[

:flower:
i hate the bloody drs, they worry you for nothing, i'm sure you'll be fine xx what time you going hun? xxx:winkwink:
:hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> discoangel said:
> 
> 
> Ok so im sat here getting completely worked up about going to the drs tomorrow for my blood results! Im sure she is going to say im not ovulating, but I just dont want to hear her say it out loud. Im so nervous.8-[
> 
> Oh bless you.
> I would be nervous to but at least they can help you if your not ovulating and get you onto the road of conceiving.
> 
> Wishing you loads of luck!!
> I bet it wont be long until you get your BFPClick to expand...

:flower:
here here :haha::thumbup:
xxx:hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> Haha yes im the Rachel with (Emerson) I got your request and about to accept now. (I always come on here before facebook hehe)
> 
> Awww your miss the pups when they have gone.
> 
> oooh god sent requests to a couple, they hah cats lol xxxx:haha::haha:
> just 2 to go now :happydance: yeah i'll miss em :cry:
> xxxxxxxxxxxx
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> They're selling fast. You must be making some good money. Think I need to get into this puppy breeding business :haha:
> 
> :haha: laughing about you adding aload of Rachel's :haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha:i'm dreading logging onto fb, but i've got loads of messages :haha::haha:
do i know you?:haha::haha: no i was looking for a fellow crazy rachel pullen :haha::haha: why didnt you say (emerson) :haha: :haha::haha: 
xxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Baby_Dust said:


> Ahhhh good luck for tomorrow disco angel :hug: it's normal to worry, just at the moment it worse cos you don't know what they are going to say.

:flower:
yeah i think the drs like to scare you for nothing, they did that to me once, then said oh no you shouldnt have worried, i even took my mum n dad with me, thought i was a gooner :haha: i hate the drs :growlmad:
xxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

sarahkr said:


> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> Haha yes im the Rachel with (Emerson) I got your request and about to accept now. (I always come on here before facebook hehe)
> 
> Awww your miss the pups when they have gone.
> 
> oooh god sent requests to a couple, they hah cats lol xxxx:haha::haha:
> just 2 to go now :happydance: yeah i'll miss em :cry:
> xxxxxxxxxxxx
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> They're selling fast. You must be making some good money. Think I need to get into this puppy breeding business :haha:
> 
> :haha: laughing about you adding aload of Rachel's :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha:i'm dreading logging onto fb, but i've got loads of messages :haha::haha:
> do i know you?:haha::haha: no i was looking for a fellow crazy rachel pullen :haha::haha: why didnt you say (emerson) :haha: :haha::haha:
> xxxxxxxxx
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:flower:
just checked, few.... only you accepted, hehe ahhh your such a little cute thing aren't you :hugs: ahhh, bless :hugs:
xxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Bitch fight with other half...... Bring it on....... Cant get pregnant on my own now can i, told him i was gonna buy an insemination kit.....ooohhhhh went to work in a big mood !!!!! Bring it on........ Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## discoangel

Thanks girls. Its today at 2.20. I have hardly slept. The poor dog could not understand why we went for such a long walk today!!! Will let you know how it goes. Its so hard when we have not told any one we are ttc! Its so nice being able to come on here and talk to you guys. Thank you.


----------



## sarahkr

discoangel said:


> Thanks girls. Its today at 2.20. I have hardly slept. The poor dog could not understand why we went for such a long walk today!!! Will let you know how it goes. Its so hard when we have not told any one we are ttc! Its so nice being able to come on here and talk to you guys. Thank you.

:flower:
you're welcome, hun, always here for ya :thumbup: just keep positive, and your chin up :winkwink:. i think a few of us aint told no one that we are ttc, so know where you're commin from hun. let us know how you got on :hugs::hugs:xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

discoangel said:


> Thanks girls. Its today at 2.20. I have hardly slept. The poor dog could not understand why we went for such a long walk today!!! Will let you know how it goes. Its so hard when we have not told any one we are ttc! Its so nice being able to come on here and talk to you guys. Thank you.

Ive been thinking about you today. Hope your ok. 

No one knows me and DH are TTC so I dont have anyone to talk to about it other than you crazy lot :haha:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

sarahkr said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> Haha yes im the Rachel with (Emerson) I got your request and about to accept now. (I always come on here before facebook hehe)
> 
> Awww your miss the pups when they have gone.
> 
> oooh god sent requests to a couple, they hah cats lol xxxx:haha::haha:
> just 2 to go now :happydance: yeah i'll miss em :cry:
> xxxxxxxxxxxx
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> They're selling fast. You must be making some good money. Think I need to get into this puppy breeding business :haha:
> 
> :haha: laughing about you adding aload of Rachel's :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha:i'm dreading logging onto fb, but i've got loads of messages :haha::haha:
> do i know you?:haha::haha: no i was looking for a fellow crazy rachel pullen :haha::haha: why didnt you say (emerson) :haha: :haha::haha:
> xxxxxxxxx
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :flower:
> just checked, few.... only you accepted, hehe ahhh your such a little cute thing aren't you :hugs: ahhh, bless :hugs:
> xxxxxxxx
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:haha: That made me laugh _"your such a little cute thing arent you" _
Ill have to have a nosey on your FB now


----------



## Galaxy Girl

sarahkr said:


> Bitch fight with other half...... Bring it on....... Cant get pregnant on my own now can i, told him i was gonna buy an insemination kit.....ooohhhhh went to work in a big mood !!!!! Bring it on........ Xxxxxxxxxxx

:haha:

The making up part will be fun ;)

Im CD 10 and still HIGH. your get your peak soon :happydance:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> Bitch fight with other half...... Bring it on....... Cant get pregnant on my own now can i, told him i was gonna buy an insemination kit.....ooohhhhh went to work in a big mood !!!!! Bring it on........ Xxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> :haha:
> 
> The making up part will be fun ;)
> 
> Im CD 10 and still HIGH. your get your peak soon :happydance:Click to expand...

:flower:
:haha::haha:its us, bet we get no peak, i've done an ovulation calculator on google, from my last cycle it says 27th, 28th, 29th ,ov 30th, 31st :shrug:
i take that as i must have sex then????? 
xxxxxxxxx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> Haha yes im the Rachel with (Emerson) I got your request and about to accept now. (I always come on here before facebook hehe)
> 
> Awww your miss the pups when they have gone.
> 
> oooh god sent requests to a couple, they hah cats lol xxxx:haha::haha:
> just 2 to go now :happydance: yeah i'll miss em :cry:
> xxxxxxxxxxxx
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> They're selling fast. You must be making some good money. Think I need to get into this puppy breeding business :haha:
> 
> :haha: laughing about you adding aload of Rachel's :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha:i'm dreading logging onto fb, but i've got loads of messages :haha::haha:
> do i know you?:haha::haha: no i was looking for a fellow crazy rachel pullen :haha::haha: why didnt you say (emerson) :haha: :haha::haha:
> xxxxxxxxx
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :flower:
> just checked, few.... only you accepted, hehe ahhh your such a little cute thing aren't you :hugs: ahhh, bless :hugs:
> xxxxxxxx
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: That made me laugh _"your such a little cute thing arent you" _
> Ill have to have a nosey on your FB nowClick to expand...

:flower:
you are, your like a little doll :haha: all sweet and innocent ahhhhh.......
i think you'll find i'm quite the opposite :haha::haha:
xxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> discoangel said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls. Its today at 2.20. I have hardly slept. The poor dog could not understand why we went for such a long walk today!!! Will let you know how it goes. Its so hard when we have not told any one we are ttc! Its so nice being able to come on here and talk to you guys. Thank you.
> 
> Ive been thinking about you today. Hope your ok.
> 
> No one knows me and DH are TTC so I dont have anyone to talk to about it other than you crazy lot :haha:Click to expand...

:flower:
yeah were all in the same boat, but were all hear, wonder how she got on??? :shrug:
xxxxxx
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

I bet we wont get a bloody peak. Arghhh
Since ive been taking this pregnacare shizzle Ive been feeling sick every evening :( 
It had BETTER do the job :haha:

:haha: Your funny!!


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Why you angry Sarah??


----------



## Baby_Dust

You will peak ladies :) get them opks going too :)

Hope disco angel is ok :( 

Have you made up with OH yet Sarah? 

We haven't told anyone but all we seem to get from everyone is... Shouldn't you be trying for a second by now! Booooo we are! Just not telling u all dufus lol!

Have you all had good days? 

Apparently more snow for Easter :(


----------



## discoangel

Ok so i AM OVULATING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:Why would she not say that on the phone to me last week? She could not understand was i was so stressed when i got called into her office. She has just found that i am not rubella immune. So may have to stop ttc for a while while i get immunized. She will let me know next week. 
I feel so ill this afternoon, i think from the stress of worrying. Thank you girls for being here.:hugs: I feel like at least i now have a shot. So will have to keep going with the fertility monitor and paying for the sticks! I also went out as needed a new pack of the pregnacare conception vits. But this time bought the his and hers.:haha: OH cant say no to them after seeing me so stressed.

I have everything crossed for you all this month.


----------



## Galaxy Girl

discoangel said:


> Ok so i AM OVULATING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:Why would she not say that on the phone to me last week? She could not understand was i was so stressed when i got called into her office. She has just found that i am not rubella immune. So may have to stop ttc for a while while i get immunized. She will let me know next week.
> I feel so ill this afternoon, i think from the stress of worrying. Thank you girls for being here.:hugs: I feel like at least i now have a shot. So will have to keep going with the fertility monitor and paying for the sticks! I also went out as needed a new pack of the pregnacare conception vits. But this time bought the his and hers.:haha: OH cant say no to them after seeing me so stressed.
> 
> I have everything crossed for you all this month.

:happydance: so pleased for you!!!! :happydance:

Ohh why do they check to see if your immune to rubella or not??


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Baby_Dust said:


> You will peak ladies :) get them opks going too :)
> 
> Hope disco angel is ok :(
> 
> Have you made up with OH yet Sarah?
> 
> We haven't told anyone but all we seem to get from everyone is... Shouldn't you be trying for a second by now! Booooo we are! Just not telling u all dufus lol!
> 
> Have you all had good days?
> 
> Apparently more snow for Easter :(

Sarah has been quiet so im guessing she has been making up with Andy :haha: 

I seriously hate snow. Its crazy this time last year we were having a mini heatwave!! 

Everyone asks me when we are going to have one fake smiling and saying not yet is getting harder :(


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Baby_Dust said:
> 
> 
> You will peak ladies :) get them opks going too :)
> 
> Hope disco angel is ok :(
> 
> Have you made up with OH yet Sarah?
> 
> We haven't told anyone but all we seem to get from everyone is... Shouldn't you be trying for a second by now! Booooo we are! Just not telling u all dufus lol!
> 
> Have you all had good days?
> 
> Apparently more snow for Easter :(
> 
> Sarah has been quiet so im guessing she has been making up with Andy :haha:
> 
> I seriously hate snow. Its crazy this time last year we were having a mini heatwave!!
> 
> Everyone asks me when we are going to have one fake smiling and saying not yet is getting harder :(Click to expand...

:flower:
hehe yeah just set him straight on a few important facts :growlmad: i'm the one taking the supplements, i'm pot peeing some days twice :growlmad: using cheap opks :winkwink: soo, i dont like his I'M TOO TIRED ATTITUDE so i told him to go listen to katy perry hot n cold :haha::haha: thats him!!!!
yeah so we dtd xxxxxxxx
oh noone asks me, they think i'm too wild and would just say a baby for you would be bad!!! ERRRRRRR :growlmad:hellloooo josh?????:growlmad:
xxxxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> discoangel said:
> 
> 
> Ok so i AM OVULATING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:Why would she not say that on the phone to me last week? She could not understand was i was so stressed when i got called into her office. She has just found that i am not rubella immune. So may have to stop ttc for a while while i get immunized. She will let me know next week.
> I feel so ill this afternoon, i think from the stress of worrying. Thank you girls for being here.:hugs: I feel like at least i now have a shot. So will have to keep going with the fertility monitor and paying for the sticks! I also went out as needed a new pack of the pregnacare conception vits. But this time bought the his and hers.:haha: OH cant say no to them after seeing me so stressed.
> 
> I have everything crossed for you all this month.
> 
> :happydance: so pleased for you!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Ohh why do they check to see if your immune to rubella or not??Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance:yeah told ya, drs do that to you. i took my mum and dad when they did that to me once, on the way there i told mum i wanted sinead o'connor at my funeral, dressed in black, thought i was a gooner, turned out to be good news NOT BAD:growlmad: 
so pleased for ya hun, we were all thinkin about ya xxxxxxxxx:happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

discoangel said:


> Ok so i AM OVULATING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:Why would she not say that on the phone to me last week? She could not understand was i was so stressed when i got called into her office. She has just found that i am not rubella immune. So may have to stop ttc for a while while i get immunized. She will let me know next week.
> I feel so ill this afternoon, i think from the stress of worrying. Thank you girls for being here.:hugs: I feel like at least i now have a shot. So will have to keep going with the fertility monitor and paying for the sticks! I also went out as needed a new pack of the pregnacare conception vits. But this time bought the his and hers.:haha: OH cant say no to them after seeing me so stressed.
> 
> I have everything crossed for you all this month.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: bloody doctors :growlmad: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Why you angry Sarah??

:flower:
it was plonk face innit chicaroo, it feels like i'm doin all the work, well spat my dummy with him :haha::haha::haha::haha: but were ok now :happydance: still high hun? cd12 high for me :( i'm doubtful on the peak.... got cheap opks goin to.....:haha: welcome to my lab........:haha::haha:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> I bet we wont get a bloody peak. Arghhh
> Since ive been taking this pregnacare shizzle Ive been feeling sick every evening :(
> It had BETTER do the job :haha:
> 
> :haha: Your funny!!

:flower:
hay since i've been on the concoction, i've been seein stars :shrug: sure i'm od'ing on vits:haha::haha:
xxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Baby_Dust said:
> 
> 
> You will peak ladies :) get them opks going too :)
> 
> Hope disco angel is ok :(
> 
> Have you made up with OH yet Sarah?
> 
> We haven't told anyone but all we seem to get from everyone is... Shouldn't you be trying for a second by now! Booooo we are! Just not telling u all dufus lol!
> 
> Have you all had good days?
> 
> Apparently more snow for Easter :(
> 
> Sarah has been quiet so im guessing she has been making up with Andy :haha:
> 
> I seriously hate snow. Its crazy this time last year we were having a mini heatwave!!
> 
> Everyone asks me when we are going to have one fake smiling and saying not yet is getting harder :(Click to expand...

:flower:
what you stressed for my little pot doll??? :winkwink:
xxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Baby_Dust said:


> You will peak ladies :) get them opks going too :)
> 
> Hope disco angel is ok :(
> 
> Have you made up with OH yet Sarah?
> 
> We haven't told anyone but all we seem to get from everyone is... Shouldn't you be trying for a second by now! Booooo we are! Just not telling u all dufus lol!
> 
> Have you all had good days?
> 
> Apparently more snow for Easter :(

:haha::haha:yeah dufusses:haha::haha: we got our barmy army people to tell:haha::haha:
i love you guys :hugs: you make me smile xxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## discoangel

I dont understand, i would never ask anyone. Why do people feel its ok to ask. I work within maternity therefore people think its even more their business. :growlmad:

This snow is driving me mad! The dog is fed up too. Just got back from a very muddy walk. When are we going to get some sun? I want a bbq i want to walk round in a tshirt. Drive with the window open and the music loud! 

I went for my first ever reflexology session today. Really enjoyed it so relaxing! One of my friends has had sessions with her. So i thought it cant hurt! 

What are people doing over Easter? Im off friday sat and sunday. OH wants to go watch G.I Joe!!!:nope:


----------



## sarahkr

discoangel said:


> I dont understand, i would never ask anyone. Why do people feel its ok to ask. I work within maternity therefore people think its even more their business. :growlmad:
> 
> This snow is driving me mad! The dog is fed up too. Just got back from a very muddy walk. When are we going to get some sun? I want a bbq i want to walk round in a tshirt. Drive with the window open and the music loud!
> 
> I went for my first ever reflexology session today. Really enjoyed it so relaxing! One of my friends has had sessions with her. So i thought it cant hurt!
> 
> What are people doing over Easter? Im off friday sat and sunday. OH wants to go watch G.I Joe!!!:nope:

:haha:omg gi joe..... put your foot down :haha: great news about the docs.... see they're gits xxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## discoangel

I did say to her when she told me the results, is that it......................? she was confused and i said, i expected you to say i was not ovulating. She apologized as she had not realized what i would think of being called back ion for the results. Doh what did she think i was going to think.


----------



## sarahkr

discoangel said:


> I did say to her when she told me the results, is that it......................? she was confused and i said, i expected you to say i was not ovulating. She apologized as she had not realized what i would think of being called back ion for the results. Doh what did she think i was going to think.

:flower:
yeah thats what they did to me about some blood tests, for my weight etc.... and because the receptionist phoned and said i needed to come in, the first thing you bloody do is worry :wacko: so, they shouldn't do it, i went mad with my doctor, she looked all confused when my mum and dad came with me, she wondered what was going on, so i told her and she had a word with the receptionist :thumbup: i tell ya, :growlmad: all the panic 4 nothin :growlmad:
xxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Sorry I havent been all day. Saw your FB status Sarah only 1 girl puppy left Awww!!!

Yeah Im still High on CD11. 

Glad you and Andy made up, you just have to remind him whos the boss :haha:


----------



## Baby_Dust

Hahaha us women are always the boss! I tell Ben that the sooner that sinks in the better :D 

Fab news disco angel! Shame you had to go through all hat worry, blooming drs! 

Need my sticks to arrive!!! Gotta start peeing on them Saturday! Should be tomorrow fingers crossed! 

Quiet Easter for us, might go for rare night out with friends Saturday and then see family Sunday.


----------



## Galaxy Girl

:haha: Its funny actually I say jump and Jay says how high but yet he still thinks hes the boss, even though I get my own way with EVERYTHING.
But I suppose if hes happy thinking hes the boss and I get what I want and know im the boss life is good lol. 

Im planning on resting over Easter I need it!!


Erghhhh everytime after I have taken this pregnacare I feel sick :( It sucks!


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Sorry I havent been all day. Saw your FB status Sarah only 1 girl puppy left Awww!!!
> 
> Yeah Im still High on CD11.
> 
> Glad you and Andy made up, you just have to remind him whos the boss :haha:

:flower:
yeah my lil spotty went last night :( he was the one in the pic of me in my dressing gown biting my nose, i was gonna keep him :( cd13 STILL HIGH :growlmad: oh andy knows whos boss hahahahaha and more :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha: are you starting to think the same as me my lil pot doll? no peak :wacko: i am...... :growlmad:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Baby_Dust said:


> Hahaha us women are always the boss! I tell Ben that the sooner that sinks in the better :D
> 
> Fab news disco angel! Shame you had to go through all hat worry, blooming drs!
> 
> Need my sticks to arrive!!! Gotta start peeing on them Saturday! Should be tomorrow fingers crossed!
> 
> Quiet Easter for us, might go for rare night out with friends Saturday and then see family Sunday.

:flower:
yeah men need to know there place :haha:, oh shit when did you order them? wont be any post tomoz hun? :growlmad: how much are you getting them for chicky? xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> :haha: Its funny actually I say jump and Jay says how high but yet he still thinks hes the boss, even though I get my own way with EVERYTHING.
> But I suppose if hes happy thinking hes the boss and I get what I want and know im the boss life is good lol.
> 
> Im planning on resting over Easter I need it!!
> 
> 
> Erghhhh everytime after I have taken this pregnacare I feel sick :( It sucks!

:flower:
what are they babe? tablets? hey could be mornin sickness :haha: maybe were already preggars and thats why NO PEAKS :haha::haha::haha: any way talking of babies i've got my annoying wally head son off now till the bloody 15th april :growlmad::dohh: oh JOY :haha:
xxxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## discoangel

Im day 20 today and still no peak!!:nope:

Dont think its going to happen this month!


----------



## sarahkr

discoangel said:


> Im day 20 today and still no peak!!:nope:
> 
> Dont think its going to happen this month!

:flower:
booooooooooo, i doubt mine will either, have you ever peaked? xxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## discoangel

Yes last month but that was when i had not reset the monitor so dont know how reliable that is.


----------



## sarahkr

discoangel said:


> Yes last month but that was when i had not reset the monitor so dont know how reliable that is.

:flower:
errrrmmmm yeah it might be a get to know you month :growlmad: xxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

CD12 High :\

No its defo the tablets Sarah :haha:
I feel sick 10 mins after taking them. Theyre the pregnacare tablets. Erghhh


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> CD12 High :\
> 
> No its defo the tablets Sarah :haha:
> I feel sick 10 mins after taking them. Theyre the pregnacare tablets. Erghhh

:flower:
errrr, i feel a bit sick on all these vits, and been dead moody? whats your usual cycle length hun? mines between 28-30? i've only noticed 1 ov, that was on the cbov thing..... so i've bloody bought one, its costing a fortune :growlmad: i've been gettin alot more cm the past few days :shrug: do you think thats normal? :wacko:
xxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

CM is defo a good sign. I dont really notice it myself though :shrug: 
Mine use to be every 28 days but it seems to fluctuate between 28 - 31 days now. So bloody annoying.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Galaxy Girl said:


> CD12 High :\
> 
> No its defo the tablets Sarah :haha:
> I feel sick 10 mins after taking them. Theyre the pregnacare tablets. Erghhh

All the pre pregnancy tablets make me feel sick. I'm ok if I take them in the middle of eating tea. My husband says he doesn't like the ones that I make him take either:-( he's been better since taking his with loads of food. Mine also make your urine :wacko:bright orange!! Lol x


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Lazydaisys said:


> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> CD12 High :\
> 
> No its defo the tablets Sarah :haha:
> I feel sick 10 mins after taking them. Theyre the pregnacare tablets. Erghhh
> 
> All the pre pregnancy tablets make me feel sick. I'm ok if I take them in the middle of eating tea. My husband says he doesn't like the ones that I make him take either:-( he's been better since taking his with loads of food. Mine also make your urine :wacko:bright orange!! Lol xClick to expand...

:haha:
My wee is bright yellow too!! 

I feel better today, I took it before eating today which is obviously better (I usually take it after dinner as I usually forget!)


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> CM is defo a good sign. I dont really notice it myself though :shrug:
> Mine use to be every 28 days but it seems to fluctuate between 28 - 31 days now. So bloody annoying.

:flower:
yeah last month mine was 28, the month before was 30, sooooo fffffffknows, cd14 STILL HIGH!!!!!!!! :growlmad:
xxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> CD12 High :\
> 
> No its defo the tablets Sarah :haha:
> I feel sick 10 mins after taking them. Theyre the pregnacare tablets. Erghhh
> 
> All the pre pregnancy tablets make me feel sick. I'm ok if I take them in the middle of eating tea. My husband says he doesn't like the ones that I make him take either:-( he's been better since taking his with loads of food. Mine also make your urine :wacko:bright orange!! Lol xClick to expand...

:flower:
hehehe i'm gonna call you girlies funny wee :haha: yeah, does it say on the box to be taken with food? my epo, says take with food :thumbup:
xxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Lazydaisys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> CD12 High :\
> 
> No its defo the tablets Sarah :haha:
> I feel sick 10 mins after taking them. Theyre the pregnacare tablets. Erghhh
> 
> All the pre pregnancy tablets make me feel sick. I'm ok if I take them in the middle of eating tea. My husband says he doesn't like the ones that I make him take either:-( he's been better since taking his with loads of food. Mine also make your urine :wacko:bright orange!! Lol xClick to expand...
> 
> :haha:
> My wee is bright yellow too!!
> 
> I feel better today, I took it before eating today which is obviously better (I usually take it after dinner as I usually forget!)Click to expand...

:flower:
helllloooo my little bright wee wee girl :haha: eat with food, andy was just listening to me talk to myself on here while i was typing, he just said he'd take something if i want him too :haha: whiplashhhhhh :haha: ok i'll write him a list :haha::haha::haha: you dtill high hun? :growlmad:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

:haha: Jay doesnt believe in taking tablets of any kind :-(. 

CD13 still high!! But still staying positive! This monitor WILL work ll. 

I love bank holidays


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> :haha: Jay doesnt believe in taking tablets of any kind :-(.
> 
> CD13 still high!! But still staying positive! This monitor WILL work ll.
> 
> I love bank holidays

:flower:
ohhhh i hope your right chic xxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

I estimate mine to get a peak around CD15/16. I will be CD14 tomorrow and really hoping to peak as we have the long weekend therefore not tired from work ;-)


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> I estimate mine to get a peak around CD15/16. I will be CD14 tomorrow and really hoping to peak as we have the long weekend therefore not tired from work ;-)

:flower:
i estimated mine today..... nope, just did an opk, it had two lines on it, one was slightly faded.... wonder if its a sign, i'm gonna peak?:shrug:
xxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

sarahkr said:


> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> I estimate mine to get a peak around CD15/16. I will be CD14 tomorrow and really hoping to peak as we have the long weekend therefore not tired from work ;-)
> 
> :flower:
> i estimated mine today..... nope, just did an opk, it had two lines on it, one was slightly faded.... wonder if its a sign, i'm gonna peak?:shrug:
> xxxxxxxxxxx
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Yep sounds like a good sign so give it tomorrow or sunday and your get a peak :happydance:


----------



## discoangel

Grrrrr im CD 21 and no peak still high! Good luck Galaxy girl and Sarah. X


----------



## sarahkr

discoangel said:


> Grrrrr im CD 21 and no peak still high! Good luck Galaxy girl and Sarah. X

:flower:
grrrrrrrrrr cd15 STILL HIGH ......... thanks hun :thumbup:
xxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> I estimate mine to get a peak around CD15/16. I will be CD14 tomorrow and really hoping to peak as we have the long weekend therefore not tired from work ;-)
> 
> :flower:
> i estimated mine today..... nope, just did an opk, it had two lines on it, one was slightly faded.... wonder if its a sign, i'm gonna peak?:shrug:
> xxxxxxxxxxx
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yep sounds like a good sign so give it tomorrow or sunday and your get a peak :happydance:Click to expand...

:flower:
hello flower, cd15..... STILL HIGH :growlmad: , need your help, advice really, got someone commin on tuesday for the male dog, i didnt like them when they viewed..... someone phoned me yesterday from down the road and was asking about the lhasa apso dogs in general.... i explained what they were like, so i said, that mine had already sold, but he could come and see, giz and maisy to to their temprement etc... then i was thinkin he sounds such a nice bloke, do i give the snotty people their money back? and offer him to them? or is that cruel, i just didnt like the other peoples attitude..... :shrug:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

You need to do what you feel is best for your pups. Maybe just contact them and tell them due to a change in circumstances he is no longer availabe and give them their money back. But only if the guy down the road does want him or your be stuck with 1 pup :haha: 

CD14 for me and still high. However looking at the stick which i know your not meant to do its got 2 lines which are getting darker sooo if it doesnt tell me ive peaked i think i may ovulate soon anyway so going to dtd as much as poss lol. 

What are your OPKs saying?


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> You need to do what you feel is best for your pups. Maybe just contact them and tell them due to a change in circumstances he is no longer availabe and give them their money back. But only if the guy down the road does want him or your be stuck with 1 pup :haha:
> 
> CD14 for me and still high. However looking at the stick which i know your not meant to do its got 2 lines which are getting darker sooo if it doesnt tell me ive peaked i think i may ovulate soon anyway so going to dtd as much as poss lol.
> 
> What are your OPKs saying?

:flower:
hey, i always look at the sticks on the cbfm, i never have two lines, i'll do a cheapie on my next wee, :haha: but i was thinking before, do you get up pot pee straight away? i do, but i check the cheapies in the afternoonish and i seem to get more results off them, and thinking about it, when i used the cbov i did that in the afternoon? :shrug: maybe the first wee aint that great,maybe the second wee what do you think hun? :thumbup:
yeah, thanks for that baby face:haha: no i'll see what he's like, but is it tight on the other ones who left the deposit? arrrrrrr head fuck :haha:
xxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

It is a tough one but as a 'responsible owner' you should do whats right for your pups. But yeah I suppose you put a deposit down to secure your pup so there would be big disappointments if they could no longer have the pup lol. 

Im going to stick with my first wee of the day for a few cycles as im still held up on it 'getting to know me' so im hoping it will work better next time if i dont get a peak this time. 
I get excited testing every morning having that bit of hope ill get a peak, sucks when it just comes back high though! :haha:

Im going out for lunch today with my mum, sister and niece :happydance:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Wow this thread has been super quiet today!!
You ladies must be busy bees!!


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> It is a tough one but as a 'responsible owner' you should do whats right for your pups. But yeah I suppose you put a deposit down to secure your pup so there would be big disappointments if they could no longer have the pup lol.
> 
> Im going to stick with my first wee of the day for a few cycles as im still held up on it 'getting to know me' so im hoping it will work better next time if i dont get a peak this time.
> I get excited testing every morning having that bit of hope ill get a peak, sucks when it just comes back high though! :haha:
> 
> Im going out for lunch today with my mum, sister and niece :happydance:

:flower:
hello flower, yeah good advice, both so gutted, he wanted a girl, so snot bags text lastnight, she;s commin tomoz now at 10, good advice hun, but he wants to bring the wife back and see our big dogs, good lil lady you :hugs: cd16 STILL HIGH :growlmad: fk's you expecting your peak today hun? oh please....... :winkwink: at least we no its workin :winkwink: starting to piss on my sticks me off a bit now :growlmad: :haha: but hey keep going innit chiccy pie, how was ur lunch? :winkwink:
xxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Wow this thread has been super quiet today!!
> You ladies must be busy bees!!

:flower:
no..... just no one to talk to :haha: lonely......oh so lonely......:haha::haha:
xxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







20130331_120827.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## discoangel

You go Galaxy Girl!!!!! :sex::dust:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> :happydance:

:flower:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
yeah it works!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
xxxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

So good when you get to see that little egg picture!!


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> So good when you get to see that little egg picture!!

:flower:
i dont think i'll ever see the egg :cry:
xxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## discoangel

You will do Sarah. :hugs:
Keep strong.


----------



## Lazydaisys

sarahkr said:


> Lazydaisys said:
> 
> 
> So good when you get to see that little egg picture!!
> 
> :flower:
> i dont think i'll ever see the egg :cry:
> xxxxx:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

 You will!!! Think mine was day 17 or 18 this month on a 28 day cycle. Remember I tested the monitor using other tests a well, as I was starting to distrust the thing. How can that little white box know so much??! Got my first appointment at the fertility clinic at the hospital on Tuesday. Going to ask their option on the monitor. Dreading taking my husband to the appointment as he hates talking about this stuff.

:flower:


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lazydaisys said:
> 
> 
> So good when you get to see that little egg picture!!
> 
> :flower:
> i dont think i'll ever see the egg :cry:
> xxxxx:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> You will!!! Think mine was day 17 or 18 this month on a 28 day cycle. Remember I tested the monitor using other tests a well, as I was starting to distrust the thing. How can that little white box know so much??! Got my first appointment at the fertility clinic at the hospital on Tuesday. Going to ask their option on the monitor. Dreading taking my husband to the appointment as he hates talking about this stuff.
> 
> :flower:Click to expand...

:flower:
i'm just looking into fertility clinics? do you pay? can your doc do anything? xxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

sarahkr said:


> Lazydaisys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lazydaisys said:
> 
> 
> So good when you get to see that little egg picture!!
> 
> :flower:
> i dont think i'll ever see the egg :cry:
> xxxxx:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> You will!!! Think mine was day 17 or 18 this month on a 28 day cycle. Remember I tested the monitor using other tests a well, as I was starting to distrust the thing. How can that little white box know so much??! Got my first appointment at the fertility clinic at the hospital on Tuesday. Going to ask their option on the monitor. Dreading taking my husband to the appointment as he hates talking about this stuff.
> 
> :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> :flower:
> i'm just looking into fertility clinics? do you pay? can your doc do anything? xxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I went to the docs after 12 months. They did some basic blood tests, checked I was ovulation and hormone levels and some stuff I don't understand. Then my husband had a sperm sample taken. He had to drop that off at local hospital. It took me two months to persuade him to do that as he thought I was stressing too soon. Then they referred us to fertility clinic. I live in south Manchester so going to a hospital in Stockport. Appointment date was about 10 weeks. We both have to go to first appointment. My husband finds it hard to talk about this stuff so it's going to be awkward!! But as my cheeky doctor said to me. ' you can't make a baby on your own!!' I'm not paying- nhs for now. Looked into it, it can be very expensive and you don't what route you might need. The blood test and the seman samples would have cost us a 50 pound a go at least,so going to save my money for now.... Not that I have any!! Lol x


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Im very excited :happydance: However Ive got to persuade DH to DTD again tonight, we done it this morning but want to send more soldiers up there :haha:

Sarah you WILL get your peak keep strong chick!! 
You may peak later than you think and remember your monitor is still 'getting to know you'. I think I got lucky!


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lazydaisys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lazydaisys said:
> 
> 
> So good when you get to see that little egg picture!!
> 
> :flower:
> i dont think i'll ever see the egg :cry:
> xxxxx:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> You will!!! Think mine was day 17 or 18 this month on a 28 day cycle. Remember I tested the monitor using other tests a well, as I was starting to distrust the thing. How can that little white box know so much??! Got my first appointment at the fertility clinic at the hospital on Tuesday. Going to ask their option on the monitor. Dreading taking my husband to the appointment as he hates talking about this stuff.
> 
> :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> :flower:
> i'm just looking into fertility clinics? do you pay? can your doc do anything? xxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I went to the docs after 12 months. They did some basic blood tests, checked I was ovulation and hormone levels and some stuff I don't understand. Then my husband had a sperm sample taken. He had to drop that off at local hospital. It took me two months to persuade him to do that as he thought I was stressing too soon. Then they referred us to fertility clinic. I live in south Manchester so going to a hospital in Stockport. Appointment date was about 10 weeks. We both have to go to first appointment. My husband finds it hard to talk about this stuff so it's going to be awkward!! But as my cheeky doctor said to me. ' you can't make a baby on your own!!' I'm not paying- nhs for now. Looked into it, it can be very expensive and you don't what route you might need. The blood test and the seman samples would have cost us a 50 pound a go at least,so going to save my money for now.... Not that I have any!! Lol xClick to expand...

:flower:
thanks hun, yeah i'll think about the drs, but she wont be happy, my weight etc.... borderline anorexic :cry:
xxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Im very excited :happydance: However Ive got to persuade DH to DTD again tonight, we done it this morning but want to send more soldiers up there :haha:
> 
> Sarah you WILL get your peak keep strong chick!!
> You may peak later than you think and remember your monitor is still 'getting to know you'. I think I got lucky!

:flower:
:happydance::happydance::happydance:you go girl, tell him to get his arse in to it :haha::haha::haha: i doubt it :cry:
xxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

How long have you been TTC Sarah?


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> How long have you been TTC Sarah?

:flower:
helloooo flower, this will be my 3rd time, i month on cbov, last month on this... then reset it, and this month....:shrug: i'st month, the cbov found my lh on cd12....:shrug: i think my bodies been through too much chic :wacko:
xxxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs:
great thats yours is workin :happydance::happydance::happydance: well chuft my lil pot doll :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

helllloooo,
cd17 STILL HIGH....... 
this is my stick this am..... i have a slight 2nd blue line on my monitor one and the same on my cheapie..... dunno its a shit pic??? never seen 2 lines on cbfm stick????


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Thats what mine done then next day got my peak!!!! 

Sooooo I predict tomorrow you will see a peak :happydance: 

3 cycles is early days so dont worry!! 

Well I didnt DTD last night and this AM is not looking good. I think ive put DH under to much pressure so next time I just wont wont show him when I peak. Oh well thats me out. :shrug: 

Bloody men!! :-(


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Thats what mine done then next day got my peak!!!!
> 
> Sooooo I predict tomorrow you will see a peak :happydance:
> 
> 3 cycles is early days so dont worry!!
> 
> Well I didnt DTD last night and this AM is not looking good. I think ive put DH under to much pressure so next time I just wont wont show him when I peak. Oh well thats me out. :shrug:
> 
> Bloody men!! :-(

:flower:
i dont know if you could make that crappy pic out, but was monitorin my cm, and cervix is open, tried last night to dtd..... well, what an off putter, he said i was to wet, so i need to dtd today, but went to bed in a proper mood, still in a mood with him..... he said i'm putting him under too much pressure, so i went out and bought pregnacare for her n him, now lets see how much he wants this baby :growlmad: i hate fuckin men :growlmad: they dont realise that its us doing the work, he just has to spurt :haha:
was your line faded?? or strong???? 
xxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs:
your not out the game at all!!!!!! xxxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

I got my way :happydance:

Too wet??? :dohh: I thought the wetter the better or have I read your post wrong?? 

I said to Jay If he wants a baby he has to stop thinking about pressure and just get on and enjoy it and that he did :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> I got my way :happydance:
> 
> Too wet??? :dohh: I thought the wetter the better or have I read your post wrong??
> 
> I said to Jay If he wants a baby he has to stop thinking about pressure and just get on and enjoy it and that he did :haha:

:flower:
no, chic you read it right, but i got my own way today too:happydance:
:haha:i said exactly the same thing to andy today:haha: he said well why did you go in a mood last night, so i explained about what my body was saying :shrug: it took us ages :haha: but we got there in the end :haha:
did you see my pic? i'm still doubtful :cry: but it looks like two lines, just make the second one out? :shrug: is that what yours was like hun? :hugs:
xxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Yeah hun mine was exactly like that. I should of taken a picture for you.

:haha: Glad we both got our own way :happydance: I didnt realise Jay was so easy :haha: 

I have been mega bored today so Im soooo glad your online :haha:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

I reckon either tomorrow or maybe wednesday and you will get your peak! 

With your OPK test (not from monitor) is it the first time you have got two lines?
I only ask because I know with those the line has to be darker or same colour as the control line to be a positive. (Ive only read that ive never used them myself) 

:hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> I reckon either tomorrow or maybe wednesday and you will get your peak!
> 
> With your OPK test (not from monitor) is it the first time you have got two lines?
> I only ask because I know with those the line has to be darker or same colour as the control line to be a positive. (Ive only read that ive never used them myself)
> 
> :hugs:

:flower:
ahh thanks hun, no the opks has had two for about 5 days, but second is well faint, the cbfm has only ever had 1, but this am it had a well faint second?? :shrug: yeah with old cheapy, it has to be dark, but 5 days ago faint lines started appearin :shrug: oh i dunno my sweet, my head is blagged!!!!! :wacko: oh i hope i do get a peak :cry: was your line really faded yeah? or clearly a second line...? :hugs:
xxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Yeah hun mine was exactly like that. I should of taken a picture for you.
> 
> :haha: Glad we both got our own way :happydance: I didnt realise Jay was so easy :haha:
> 
> I have been mega bored today so Im soooo glad your online :haha:

:flower:
:haha::haha::haha: didnt read this one :haha::haha::haha: wally me x so could you see mine this am? xxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

I could just about see the second line when I reached my peak on the monitor. Hold it up to the light and you will see it better. 

So I got my peak yesterday (Sunday) I DTD Friday morning, sunday morning and monday morning (this morning). 

Do you think I need to do it anymore? :haha:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

sarahkr said:


> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> Yeah hun mine was exactly like that. I should of taken a picture for you.
> 
> :haha: Glad we both got our own way :happydance: I didnt realise Jay was so easy :haha:
> 
> I have been mega bored today so Im soooo glad your online :haha:
> 
> :flower:
> :haha::haha::haha: didnt read this one :haha::haha::haha: wally me x so could you see mine this am? xxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah I saw yours this AM and its honestly the same as what I had. 
I would dig mine out the bin and show you but I put it into a black bag this morning ready for the bin men today :(


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> I could just about see the second line when I reached my peak on the monitor. Hold it up to the light and you will see it better.
> 
> So I got my peak yesterday (Sunday) I DTD Friday morning, sunday morning and monday morning (this morning).
> 
> Do you think I need to do it anymore? :haha:

:flower:
well my little butterfly, the best way apparantley is to do it every other, give spermys a 24hr rest,:haha: so i'd say so good so far :thumbup: cos it says as you get your lh your cervix opens and lets them in, but also says that the cervix doesnt kill the spermys with her acid because she is ready to let them in, and when she does that they can live up to seven days, but if one gets an egg, she will close and protect it and stop lil spermys going up there :thumbup: so i'd say yep, your bob on hunny pie :thumbup:
xxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> Yeah hun mine was exactly like that. I should of taken a picture for you.
> 
> :haha: Glad we both got our own way :happydance: I didnt realise Jay was so easy :haha:
> 
> I have been mega bored today so Im soooo glad your online :haha:
> 
> :flower:
> :haha::haha::haha: didnt read this one :haha::haha::haha: wally me x so could you see mine this am? xxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I saw yours this AM and its honestly the same as what I had.
> I would dig mine out the bin and show you but I put it into a black bag this morning ready for the bin men today :(Click to expand...

:flower:
oh good you could see it :haha::haha: andy said there was nothin there so i got dis heartened again :cry: he's says it was my eyes cos i want it so much :growlmad:
xxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs:
no dont go in the bin sweety :haha::haha::haha:xxxxx


----------



## Galaxy Girl

IT IS there!!!!
Andy should of gone to specsavers :haha: 

Our men are a nightmare!!

I hope this month is our month!! Got the dreaded TWW now. Erghh
And to top it off MRI scan was rebooked for the day AF is due!!!! :dohh: 
SO I will HAVE to test the day before to ensure Im not pregnant so I can cancel IF I am. If its a BFN I will have to just hope its accurate :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> IT IS there!!!!
> Andy should of gone to specsavers :haha:
> 
> Our men are a nightmare!!
> 
> I hope this month is our month!! Got the dreaded TWW now. Erghh
> And to top it off MRI scan was rebooked for the day AF is due!!!! :dohh:
> SO I will HAVE to test the day before to ensure Im not pregnant so I can cancel IF I am. If its a BFN I will have to just hope its accurate :haha:

:flower:
oh i hope you have to cancel, :happydance: bfp :happydance: yeah, it would be funny if we both got pregnant this month :haha::haha: oh i hope i get my peak:happydance: you got your estimation spot on, hope you get mine :happydance: ahhh, the things we do :haha:
xxxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

sarahkr said:


> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> IT IS there!!!!
> Andy should of gone to specsavers :haha:
> 
> Our men are a nightmare!!
> 
> I hope this month is our month!! Got the dreaded TWW now. Erghh
> And to top it off MRI scan was rebooked for the day AF is due!!!! :dohh:
> SO I will HAVE to test the day before to ensure Im not pregnant so I can cancel IF I am. If its a BFN I will have to just hope its accurate :haha:
> 
> :flower:
> oh i hope you have to cancel, :happydance: bfp :happydance: yeah, it would be funny if we both got pregnant this month :haha::haha: oh i hope i get my peak:happydance: you got your estimation spot on, hope you get mine :happydance: ahhh, the things we do :haha:
> xxxxxxxxxxxx
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

PEAK PEAK PEAK PEAK COME ON SARAHS BODY :haha:

My fingers are tightly xd for you!!! 

I strangly had a really sore throat the night before I got my Peak. It randomly came on and was gone by the morning. Really odd. Not sure if that has anything to do with hormones :shrug: But thought id put it in the mix :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> IT IS there!!!!
> Andy should of gone to specsavers :haha:
> 
> Our men are a nightmare!!
> 
> I hope this month is our month!! Got the dreaded TWW now. Erghh
> And to top it off MRI scan was rebooked for the day AF is due!!!! :dohh:
> SO I will HAVE to test the day before to ensure Im not pregnant so I can cancel IF I am. If its a BFN I will have to just hope its accurate :haha:
> 
> :flower:
> oh i hope you have to cancel, :happydance: bfp :happydance: yeah, it would be funny if we both got pregnant this month :haha::haha: oh i hope i get my peak:happydance: you got your estimation spot on, hope you get mine :happydance: ahhh, the things we do :haha:
> xxxxxxxxxxxx
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> PEAK PEAK PEAK PEAK COME ON SARAHS BODY :haha:
> 
> My fingers are tightly xd for you!!!
> 
> I strangly had a really sore throat the night before I got my Peak. It randomly came on and was gone by the morning. Really odd. Not sure if that has anything to do with hormones :shrug: But thought id put it in the mix :haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha:oh god i'll be going to andy tonight, do my tonsils look swolen? :haha::haha: see, he was here when i was takin the pics this am, and he was like your too obsesive, why r u showing people? :haha:
i was like there my friends :happydance::thumbup:
xxxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

:haha: 

Men just dont get it do they! Jay is the same he calls me a weirdo BUT without you and the other ladies I would be going barmy!! So he should count himself lucky I have you to rant at :haha: 

I try to include Jay as little as possible with this forum, he likes his Audi forum and i like this one end of :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> :haha:
> 
> Men just dont get it do they! Jay is the same he calls me a weirdo BUT without you and the other ladies I would be going barmy!! So he should count himself lucky I have you to rant at :haha:
> 
> I try to include Jay as little as possible with this forum, he likes his Audi forum and i like this one end of :haha:

:haha::haha:tis right girl...... :haha::haha: he just saw me takin the pic, went back to bed :haha::haha::haha:
xxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
just cooking tea xxxxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

sarahkr said:


> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Men just dont get it do they! Jay is the same he calls me a weirdo BUT without you and the other ladies I would be going barmy!! So he should count himself lucky I have you to rant at :haha:
> 
> I try to include Jay as little as possible with this forum, he likes his Audi forum and i like this one end of :haha:
> 
> :haha::haha:tis right girl...... :haha::haha: he just saw me takin the pic, went back to bed :haha::haha::haha:
> xxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> just cooking tea xxxxxxxxx:hugs:Click to expand...

Talk in a little while hun, Im just going to walk over to Asda to get some chicken as Jay wants a roast. :growlmad:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

:dohh: :dohh: :dohh: :dohh:

:growlmad: :growlmad:

So I woke up this morning turnt on my monitor and it is still reading CD 16 and it should be CD 17!?!?!?!?!!?

Arghhhhhhhhhh Why has the bloody thing done that!?!?

Sorry Rant over. 
I have something for you to try Sarah and other Ladies. I done it and check my results. Here is the link: 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-to-conceive/1799591-wow-can-really-work.html


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: :dohh:
> 
> :growlmad: :growlmad:
> 
> So I woke up this morning turnt on my monitor and it is still reading CD 16 and it should be CD 17!?!?!?!?!!?
> 
> Arghhhhhhhhhh Why has the bloody thing done that!?!?
> 
> Sorry Rant over.
> I have something for you to try Sarah and other Ladies. I done it and check my results. Here is the link:
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-to-conceive/1799591-wow-can-really-work.html

:haha::haha:i did that, its the clocks hun :haha::haha: cd18 STILL HIGH!!!!
have a look, say YES if you see two lines.......:hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Its a BIG FAT YES!!!

Its coming Sarah :happydance:

:dohh: I forgot about the bloody clocks!! I havent been up this early for a while :haha: 
Will check it again now its past 7 :haha:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

:haha: I actually thought It has crashed on me and the peak was one whole lie BUT im glad to say its now reading CD 17 High :happydance:

Only used 10 sticks :happydance:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Its a BIG FAT YES!!!
> 
> Its coming Sarah :happydance:
> 
> :dohh: I forgot about the bloody clocks!! I havent been up this early for a while :haha:
> Will check it again now its past 7 :haha:

:flower:
:haha::haha:i'm a silly cow, i was up at 5.30.... did my test etc.... turned on the monitor, i was like errrrrrr :dohh: so i had to wait an hour and use another one :haha: andy deffo thinks i'm seeing things, but you can see it too :happydance:
i just tried that thing, it asked me if i believe in psychics i said yes then it said 33% did, is that right? or am i bein a DUMBO AGAIN :haha::haha:
xxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> :haha: I actually thought It has crashed on me and the peak was one whole lie BUT im glad to say its now reading CD 17 High :happydance:
> 
> Only used 10 sticks :happydance:

:flower:
friggin hell, i've only got 7 left, i had to use 2 today :dohh: stupid clocks :haha::haha:
whats your monitor sayin now chiccy? could you see two lines on both?:shrug:
xxxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Yep deffo 2 lines on both :happydance: 

On the link I gave you it tells you about a lady who does physic baby readings, I had one Emailed to me. On the page I posted what she said. Have a look. 

Her website to purchase a reading is: 

https://www.psychicbabyreadings.co.uk/

Dunno how true it is but I thought £6.25 wont break the bank and its put my mind at ease :shrug:
Jay doesnt believe in physics so Ive kept it quiet from him that and she said we would have 2 girls and he wants boys :haha:

Mine is now reading CD 17 High :happydance:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Yep deffo 2 lines on both :happydance:
> 
> On the link I gave you it tells you about a lady who does physic baby readings, I had one Emailed to me. On the page I posted what she said. Have a look.
> 
> Her website to purchase a reading is:
> 
> https://www.psychicbabyreadings.co.uk/
> 
> Dunno how true it is but I thought £6.25 wont break the bank and its put my mind at ease :shrug:
> Jay doesnt believe in physics so Ive kept it quiet from him that and she said we would have 2 girls and he wants boys :haha:
> 
> Mine is now reading CD 17 High :happydance:

:flower:
funny enough, i had mine done last month, and she said look out for luck on april 3rd, things will start going your way.....:shrug: so, i did actually book to go and see one, but when i went to my graduation few weeks ago, she phoned andy and said she was ill, so i re booked then josh was ill, so i need to re book, bloody men :growlmad: andy said.... well she didnt see her illness comming :growlmad: he hates them, so i'm going to see her, maybe this weekend £25 :shrug:
xxxxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Yep deffo 2 lines on both :happydance:
> 
> On the link I gave you it tells you about a lady who does physic baby readings, I had one Emailed to me. On the page I posted what she said. Have a look.
> 
> Her website to purchase a reading is:
> 
> https://www.psychicbabyreadings.co.uk/
> 
> Dunno how true it is but I thought £6.25 wont break the bank and its put my mind at ease :shrug:
> Jay doesnt believe in physics so Ive kept it quiet from him that and she said we would have 2 girls and he wants boys :haha:
> 
> Mine is now reading CD 17 High :happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance: ohhh is it still asking for tests? :winkwink:
i want a girl x:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Ohhh exciting stuff. 
I love physics. I had my palm read a little while ago and he said I have the potential to have 3 children. How true that is I really dont know But it keeps me happy :haha: 

No it hasnt asked me for anymore tests :happydance: I had 2 days of peak CD15 & 16 and now CD 17 High. It will go low tomorrow. 
Didnt DTD this morning as DH has to leave for work at 6:30am but I have the week off :happydance:
Last night I just enjoyed cuddling up to him and chatting so it wasnt even on my mind. 
I just hope we have done enough!! 

I would prefer 2 boys to 2 girls but I have been predicted 2 girls!! EEEEK 
WIll be interesting to see if it comes true!


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Just thought April 3rd is tomorrow ......... PEAK DAY!!!!! :haha: :happydance:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Ohhh exciting stuff.
> I love physics. I had my palm read a little while ago and he said I have the potential to have 3 children. How true that is I really dont know But it keeps me happy :haha:
> 
> No it hasnt asked me for anymore tests :happydance: I had 2 days of peak CD15 & 16 and now CD 17 High. It will go low tomorrow.
> Didnt DTD this morning as DH has to leave for work at 6:30am but I have the week off :happydance:
> Last night I just enjoyed cuddling up to him and chatting so it wasnt even on my mind.
> I just hope we have done enough!!
> 
> I would prefer 2 boys to 2 girls but I have been predicted 2 girls!! EEEEK
> WIll be interesting to see if it comes true!

:flower:
yeah two girls would be ace, you off all week? :happydance::happydance:
oh i hope iget my peak tomoz, still doubtful :cry: yeah sound like you've deffo done enough, should be seein a bfp soon :happydance::happydance:
i'll swap ya then lol, i bet i have another bloody boy :growlmad: no josh is ace :hugs: 
oh yeah tomoz..... :happydance: if you go on google and have a free reading done, her name is tara, type in tata free psychic reading :thumbup:
xxxxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

sarahkr said:


> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> Ohhh exciting stuff.
> I love physics. I had my palm read a little while ago and he said I have the potential to have 3 children. How true that is I really dont know But it keeps me happy :haha:
> 
> No it hasnt asked me for anymore tests :happydance: I had 2 days of peak CD15 & 16 and now CD 17 High. It will go low tomorrow.
> Didnt DTD this morning as DH has to leave for work at 6:30am but I have the week off :happydance:
> Last night I just enjoyed cuddling up to him and chatting so it wasnt even on my mind.
> I just hope we have done enough!!
> 
> I would prefer 2 boys to 2 girls but I have been predicted 2 girls!! EEEEK
> WIll be interesting to see if it comes true!
> 
> :flower:
> yeah two girls would be ace, you off all week? :happydance::happydance:
> oh i hope iget my peak tomoz, still doubtful :cry: yeah sound like you've deffo done enough, should be seein a bfp soon :happydance::happydance:
> i'll swap ya then lol, i bet i have another bloody boy :growlmad: no josh is ace :hugs:
> oh yeah tomoz..... :happydance: if you go on google and have a free reading done, her name is tara, type in tata free psychic reading :thumbup:
> xxxxxxxxxxxxx
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

oh this tara said about my health, her area of concern was my stomach :winkwink: i was like wow out of all the places she could pick on health, she mentioned my eating, unreal, she does ask for a payment but gives you 12 pages long of free info first..... which i printed off cos i was gonna show this real psychic :winkwink:
xxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

I dont know which one to click :haha:
Could you send me the link?

Its pretty scary when they start saying things which do actually mean something to you your like WTF how would you know that. 
Jay thinks its all aload of rubbish and a waste of money. Hopefully I can prove him wrong. 

Did you read my prediction or would you like me to post it on here?

Yep got all week off :happydance:
Today got loads of appointments though so not so fun. Tomorrow me and my friend are going to London to the ice bar :happydance:
:hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> I dont know which one to click :haha:
> Could you send me the link?
> 
> Its pretty scary when they start saying things which do actually mean something to you your like WTF how would you know that.
> Jay thinks its all aload of rubbish and a waste of money. Hopefully I can prove him wrong.
> 
> Did you read my prediction or would you like me to post it on here?
> 
> Yep got all week off :happydance:
> Today got loads of appointments though so not so fun. Tomorrow me and my friend are going to London to the ice bar :happydance:
> :hugs:

:happydance::happydance:yeah you'll be on in the day :happydance::happydance:
https://www.tara-medium.com/your-free-reading-1.html
try that hun xxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> I dont know which one to click :haha:
> Could you send me the link?
> 
> Its pretty scary when they start saying things which do actually mean something to you your like WTF how would you know that.
> Jay thinks its all aload of rubbish and a waste of money. Hopefully I can prove him wrong.
> 
> Did you read my prediction or would you like me to post it on here?
> 
> Yep got all week off :happydance:
> Today got loads of appointments though so not so fun. Tomorrow me and my friend are going to London to the ice bar :happydance:
> :hugs:

:flower:
no, put it on and the link again hun xxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Im starting to become an addict to this forum :haha:

Let me just find the links etc :hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Heres the link:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-to-conceive/1799591-wow-can-really-work.html

You should so do it!!!

So here was my prediction:



*Your reading reveals that your conception*news will come in the month of July 2013 from a cycle that starts in June. The baby shows as a girl and the expected birth date is in the month of March 2014 with attention being paid to the date of the 22nd. I can also see another child in your future, another girl, born in late 2017.
I wish you and your family every happiness for the future.
Suzy*


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Im starting to become an addict to this forum :haha:
> 
> Let me just find the links etc :hugs:

:haha::haha::haha:me too, but it was great meeting you girlies :hugs:
xxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

I now have to wait up to 48 agonising hours for this reading :haha:

Wonder if there will be any similarities in what suzy said!!


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Heres the link:
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-to-conceive/1799591-wow-can-really-work.html
> 
> You should so do it!!!
> 
> So here was my prediction:
> 
> 
> 
> *Your reading reveals that your conception*news will come in the month of July 2013 from a cycle that starts in June. The baby shows as a girl and the expected birth date is in the month of March 2014 with attention being paid to the date of the 22nd. I can also see another child in your future, another girl, born in late 2017.
> I wish you and your family every happiness for the future.
> Suzy*

:flower:
oh no tho, that means no bfp this month??? :growlmad: i just clicked on that, you only pay for a baby reading... the other one is free but you dont click for a baby, i clicked luck, so its more general, when i go and see my psychic i wont be giving anything away, i wont wear my ring etc..... see what she says innit :thumbup: but it would be spooky if it came true :haha:
thats well mad :haha:
xxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Thats what I do when I go for a reading the ring and everything comes off. 

Im so bad that on my last reading he said he couldnt say much because I had such a barrier up and wouldnt really respond to anything he said but I think thats the way it should be I dont want to slip up and start telling him stuff to make him look good :haha:

Oh no battery is going to die on my laptop!! Need to go and get the charger!!

I know I was feeling really positive about this month too :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> I now have to wait up to 48 agonising hours for this reading :haha:
> 
> Wonder if there will be any similarities in what suzy said!!

:flower:
yeah, when she asked what you wanted on the drop down thing what did you put? oh and if you check your emails, it will go in the deleted or spam box, so just take it out of there and put it in your inbox...... it was quite weird really, there are laods of health problems and she picked up on my stomach, eating too little..... i would put it on here, but it is 12 pages long :haha::haha::haha:
rember its a general all rounder, not just about babys, what was your wish? eh see gettin good at this copy and paste thingy bob :haha::haha::haha::haha:
xxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Thats what I do when I go for a reading the ring and everything comes off.
> 
> Im so bad that on my last reading he said he couldnt say much because I had such a barrier up and wouldnt really respond to anything he said but I think thats the way it should be I dont want to slip up and start telling him stuff to make him look good :haha:
> 
> Oh no battery is going to die on my laptop!! Need to go and get the charger!!
> 
> I know I was feeling really positive about this month too :haha:

:flower:
yeah totally agree, i'll be myself but dont want to guide her towards anything, if she says i see you have a son, i will probably just look at her blank :haha: she's also a tarot as well as a medium, when she asked what time of the day would be best i said any, didnt want to say i had to be home for josh, and i just said my partner will be driving, not husband/fiance or even a man :haha::haha::haha: could be a girl, i could be a lesbian :haha:
xxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

I put Family :shrug: Thought that was the closest to baby :haha:

Will be interesting to see what she has to say. Im not sure you can get to much information from a name, DOB and Email address and my new Email address isnt linked to my FB so they cant check that :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> I put Family :shrug: Thought that was the closest to baby :haha:
> 
> Will be interesting to see what she has to say. Im not sure you can get to much information from a name, DOB and Email address and my new Email address isnt linked to my FB so they cant check that :haha:

:flower:
yeah i put luck :shrug: closest to peak :haha::haha: but still well weird, i was telling andys mum about it, she said oh yeah what did you have to tell her, and just what you said, even if she could tap into fb, there is nothing wrong with my stomach on there, so its a strange one!!! :wacko: did you get an email off her already? i think you have to click the link? to get your free reading??? 
xxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

No I havent got it yet. 

This is what her Email read:

Dear Rachel,



To start with I want to thank you for your confidence. As promised, I will prepare your Confidential Free and Urgent Reading. I agree to send you this In-Depth Study completely Free, within 48 hours at the latest. You can count on my help, Rachel

Got to get up now and go to my physio appointment :( 

Will try and get on here this afternoon but got my sister over and someone coming to look at my shower :haha:

Have a good day :hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> No I havent got it yet.
> 
> This is what her Email read:
> 
> Dear Rachel,
> 
> 
> 
> To start with I want to thank you for your confidence. As promised, I will prepare your Confidential Free and Urgent Reading. I agree to send you this In-Depth Study completely Free, within 48 hours at the latest. You can count on my help, Rachel
> 
> Got to get up now and go to my physio appointment :(
> 
> Will try and get on here this afternoon but got my sister over and someone coming to look at my shower :haha:
> 
> Have a good day :hugs:

:flower:
ok chic, ttys xxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Im Backkkkkkkk :wave:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Im Backkkkkkkk :wave:

:flower:
helllloooo sweety, ohhhh i was just playing with my new bin :haha::haha: its got a sensor on it :haha::haha: so i keep walking past it and putting my hand over it so the lid pops up :haha::haha: andys gonna go mad lmfao :haha::haha: anyway, how did you get on hun? xxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

:haha: 

Simple things and all that :haha:

Yeah Im all good. Shower now fixed so happy days :happydance:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> :haha:
> 
> Simple things and all that :haha:
> 
> Yeah Im all good. Shower now fixed so happy days :happydance:

:flower:
:haha::haha:tis right, even shouted josh down and said come look at this, he was like its a bin, no you see son, its not just a bin.... run your hand above the top and see..... :haha: huh pretty cool :haha: god i really do need to grow up :happydance::haha: its too fuckin big to go under the unit where it should go, so i have had to re arrange :haha: what did the psyhio say? when you said some one was commin to look at your shower, i thought you were sellin it :haha: honestly i need to get a grip :haha:
xxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

:haha: You crack me up!!

I want a sensored bin!!!!! Was it expensive? 

No my shower packed up so needed fixing. All down now :happydance:

Physio was good Finally been discharged :happydance:

Hows your day been?


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> :haha: You crack me up!!
> 
> I want a sensored bin!!!!! Was it expensive?
> 
> No my shower packed up so needed fixing. All down now :happydance:
> 
> Physio was good Finally been discharged :happydance:
> 
> Hows your day been?

:haha::haha:no go on ebay, it was 31.99 half price, 42l or 33.99 50l free postage, i can give you the item number, i ordered it last thurs, it came today, they came round the back, i lock the gate cos of the dogs and i was in the kitchen choppin veg etc for dinner and i had my ipod in so i was singin :blush: didn't hear them shoutin :haha::haha:.
oh thats good, i hated it when my shower went, josh and andy have baths, but i prefer showers :thumbup:
:thumbup: good news about the phsio, when is af due? and hossie?
xxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

my new bin :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Loving the bin :thumbup: 

:haha: Thats so funny you singing away while they were trying to deliver your bin :haha: 

AF is due Saturday 13th April. Im in my TWW


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Loving the bin :thumbup:
> 
> :haha: Thats so funny you singing away while they were trying to deliver your bin :haha:
> 
> AF is due Saturday 13th April. Im in my TWW

:haha:i'm loving the bin, keep emptying my astray :haha:
tww=??:haha: i'm a dumbo:haha:
what you gonna do? test sat am? or fri? :shrug:
xxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

sarahkr said:


> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> Loving the bin :thumbup:
> 
> :haha: Thats so funny you singing away while they were trying to deliver your bin :haha:
> 
> AF is due Saturday 13th April. Im in my TWW
> 
> :haha:i'm loving the bin, keep emptying my astray :haha:
> tww=??:haha: i'm a dumbo:haha:
> what you gonna do? test sat am? or fri? :shrug:
> xxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:haha: It will stop working soon after being overused all day Lol. 

TWW = Two Week Wait (from ovulation to AF)

I will have to test Friday morning as the appointment needs 24 hours notice of cancellation and even thats pushing it But I cant test any earlier as the results may not be accurate! So annoying!


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> Loving the bin :thumbup:
> 
> :haha: Thats so funny you singing away while they were trying to deliver your bin :haha:
> 
> AF is due Saturday 13th April. Im in my TWW
> 
> :haha:i'm loving the bin, keep emptying my astray :haha:
> tww=??:haha: i'm a dumbo:haha:
> what you gonna do? test sat am? or fri? :shrug:
> xxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: It will stop working soon after being overused all day Lol.
> 
> TWW = Two Week Wait (from ovulation to AF)
> 
> I will have to test Friday morning as the appointment needs 24 hours notice of cancellation and even thats pushing it But I cant test any earlier as the results may not be accurate! So annoying!Click to expand...

:haha: andy just walked in and said its stupid :haha::haha::haha: jog on kitty:haha::haha::haha:
ahhh two week wait, oh shit, thats a tough one.... have you got a cbplus pregnancy test? 1 day before is something like 89% accurate? on the day is 90 something then day after 99% accurate.... :shrug: i know they cancelled the appointment last time, cant you ring them on thurs and say you've got this super bug thing, they may be able to fit you in another day with a cancellation???? xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

sarahkr said:


> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> Loving the bin :thumbup:
> 
> :haha: Thats so funny you singing away while they were trying to deliver your bin :haha:
> 
> AF is due Saturday 13th April. Im in my TWW
> 
> :haha:i'm loving the bin, keep emptying my astray :haha:
> tww=??:haha: i'm a dumbo:haha:
> what you gonna do? test sat am? or fri? :shrug:
> xxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: It will stop working soon after being overused all day Lol.
> 
> TWW = Two Week Wait (from ovulation to AF)
> 
> I will have to test Friday morning as the appointment needs 24 hours notice of cancellation and even thats pushing it But I cant test any earlier as the results may not be accurate! So annoying!Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: andy just walked in and said its stupid :haha::haha::haha: jog on kitty:haha::haha::haha:
> ahhh two week wait, oh shit, thats a tough one.... have you got a cbplus pregnancy test? 1 day before is something like 89% accurate? on the day is 90 something then day after 99% accurate.... :shrug: i know they cancelled the appointment last time, cant you ring them on thurs and say you've got this super bug thing, they may be able to fit you in another day with a cancellation???? xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

mmm why have i got my af sunday 21st????? ahh cos it usually comes on a sunday around the 19th :dohh:xxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

I thought I had counted mine wrong then :haha:
I will double check that though Lol!!

:haha: Its not stupid, hes just jealous cos it get more action :haha:

I might do but then I have to plan around AF again and kinda got lucky with this appointment and If im not pregnant ill be kicking myself as I want it other and done with. They will have to shove it up their backsides If I do get my BFP (which I doubt!)

Ive just ordered a FRER test off ebay 
For you Sarah FRER = First Response Early Result test :haha:
Apparently they are accurate 6 days before a period. So we will see. 

Im feeling a bit crampy today which Im putting down to O?? 

Ive never taken notice of when I O before (probably why ive been TTC for so long :haha: :blush:) 

I soooooo hope this is my turn for a BFP!! and you too!! We NEED to be bump buddies!!


----------



## Galaxy Girl

I just used a period calculator online :haha:

Based on a 28 day cycle which is my average - sometimes a bit hit and miss My estimated AF day will be Saturday 13th April so that is right.


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> I thought I had counted mine wrong then :haha:
> I will double check that though Lol!!
> 
> :haha: Its not stupid, hes just jealous cos it get more action :haha:
> 
> I might do but then I have to plan around AF again and kinda got lucky with this appointment and If im not pregnant ill be kicking myself as I want it other and done with. They will have to shove it up their backsides If I do get my BFP (which I doubt!)
> 
> Ive just ordered a FRER test off ebay
> For you Sarah FRER = First Response Early Result test :haha:
> Apparently they are accurate 6 days before a period. So we will see.
> 
> Im feeling a bit crampy today which Im putting down to O??
> 
> Ive never taken notice of when I O before (probably why ive been TTC for so long :haha: :blush:)
> 
> I soooooo hope this is my turn for a BFP!! and you too!! We NEED to be bump buddies!!

:haha: yeah jealousy :haha::haha:
i dunno, cos i always come on the sunday its around 17-19th but i came on early this time, it was the sat 16th which was weird..... you came on same day as me, so i'm just going off my sunday dates..... it will either be the 14th or 21st.... :shrug:
hey, were like twins, i've been cramping today, feels like period pain :growlmad:
oh i hope it is too, gotta get my peak tho :( xxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> I just used a period calculator online :haha:
> 
> Based on a 28 day cycle which is my average - sometimes a bit hit and miss My estimated AF day will be Saturday 13th April so that is right.

:flower:
i'll go off yours then :haha:
xxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Oh perhaps you will be Ovulating too! 
That is a bit scary!

Well remember you reset the monitor so it may be a pants one and needs to get to know you first before revealing your peak. 

Have you been DTD often enough to catch an egg if one was to escape?


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Mines like period cramps too!!

In my back too though and tops of my legs!?! Very strange. I hope its the spermies bashing my egg and 1 clinging on for dear life and resulting in a BFP!!

Wishful thinking huh :haha:


----------



## discoangel

Wow you girls have been busy today.

Good luck for peak tomorrow Sarah!

Galaxy i have been to the ice bar and its amazing. Get there early as can get busy. Alcohol drinks there are really strong by the way! Enjoy!

Well i got my low today! So im out this month.:dohh: Roll on next month. I also got confused by the time difference when trying to use my monitor. Ended up having to use another stick. Grrrrrrr!


----------



## Galaxy Girl

discoangel said:


> Wow you girls have been busy today.
> 
> Good luck for peak tomorrow Sarah!
> 
> Galaxy i have been to the ice bar and its amazing. Get there early as can get busy. Alcohol drinks there are really strong by the way! Enjoy!
> 
> Well i got my low today! So im out this month.:dohh: Roll on next month. I also got confused by the time difference when trying to use my monitor. Ended up having to use another stick. Grrrrrrr!

I'm off this week hence being able to natter :haha:

Do they do soft drinks?? I reallllyyy don't want to drink :blush: 

What CD are you?? 

I had a panic attack this morning thinking my. Monitor was broken but it was down to the bloody clocks going forward :lol:


----------



## discoangel

Yes i think they do, they do non alcoholic ones too! Enjoy. :headspin:

Im on CD 25 :witch: due any day. Hope the monitor gets to know me more next cycle.


----------



## Galaxy Girl

discoangel said:


> Yes i think they do, they do non alcoholic ones too! Enjoy. :headspin:
> 
> Im on CD 25 :witch: due any day. Hope the monitor gets to know me more next cycle.

Thank goodness!
And I have a good excuse not to drink as I am driving to my friends and we will be walking to the station from hers but obviously I will need to drive back home afterwards and she knows I wont touch alcohol If im driving :happydance: 

Ohhhh I hope she doesnt come and you get your BFP

:dust:


----------



## discoangel

Thanks. Im slightly worried about myself as your fairy dust just made me cry. Im feeling really rubbish tonight. Just realized im already in my over draft and i only just got payed on the 26th. Going to have to really be careful this month. I went a but crazy before Christmas as had just bought a house and then with Christmas and i still have not recovered quite yet obviously. Things just seem to crop up every month. Stupid car this month breaking.


Sorry for the rant.:blush:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

discoangel said:


> Thanks. Im slightly worried about myself as your fairy dust just made me cry. Im feeling really rubbish tonight. Just realized im already in my over draft and i only just got payed on the 26th. Going to have to really be careful this month. I went a but crazy before Christmas as had just bought a house and then with Christmas and i still have not recovered quite yet obviously. Things just seem to crop up every month. Stupid car this month breaking.
> 
> 
> Sorry for the rant.:blush:

Oh :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

I am so like you with the over draft problem I am constantly in it and waiting for next payday - My payday is the 27th of each month. 
Im in serious debt, thankfully its with my dad! he bought me a new car when mine conked out!!

Life can be tough sometimes but keep your head up high missy things WILL work out and it wont be long until your dancing around with your BFP pregnancy test in your hand!! 

Also I have said this many of times but Im strong believer everything happens for a reason, although it may seem bad at the time it is just another learning curve. 

Stay strong you, we are all in this together and If you ever need a chat my listening ears (or reading eyes :haha:) are always here 

:hugs: :flower:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

P.s - Lets hope these emotions bring your BFP. 

My Fingers are tightly xd for you :hugs:


----------



## discoangel

Thank you so much for that Galaxy. Meant alot and i do believe in things happen for a reason. Its just hard to remember. ::hugs::friends:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

discoangel said:


> Thank you so much for that Galaxy. Meant alot and i do believe in things happen for a reason. Its just hard to remember. ::hugs::friends:

It is hard to remember when you feel the world is on your shoulders but that's what is so great about this forum, it's a great place to vent. 

Easier said than done but keeping positive is the way forward :hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

After a faint positive test yesterday.... AF arrived today:-( and bfn. went to the clinic today. They told to to scrap monitoring and just have sex 2 to 3 times a week. I can't leave my monitor now, it's my little friend, it has nice high and egg pic pictures, it's only just got to know me!!!!
Apparently it could be causing stress???!!!!! 
Not sure i can stop with the monitoring. What do you reckon???


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Lazydaisys said:


> After a faint positive test yesterday.... AF arrived today:-( and bfn. went to the clinic today. They told to to scrap monitoring and just have sex 2 to 3 times a week. I can't leave my monitor now, it's my little friend, it has nice high and egg pic pictures, it's only just got to know me!!!!
> Apparently it could be causing stress???!!!!!
> Not sure i can stop with the monitoring. What do you reckon???

Oh no thats horrible :hugs: I will have to test eary this cycle due to having a MRI the day of my period!

I think you should do what ever you feel will work for you. 

If you dont use and still dont get your AF your start telling yourself its because your not using it and If you had you could be pregnant by now. 

I personally think its amazing and seeing the peak makes me feel so much more positive. Of course It could also have a negative effect if I know I am about to O and DH is not up to DTD!! 

You could try a cycle DTD 2-3 times a week like the DR says and see what happens you never know they could be right for once and you get your BFP!!

Good Luck :dust:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Oh perhaps you will be Ovulating too!
> That is a bit scary!
> 
> Well remember you reset the monitor so it may be a pants one and needs to get to know you first before revealing your peak.
> 
> Have you been DTD often enough to catch an egg if one was to escape?

:flower:
CD20 STILL HIGH............:growlmad: even the lines fading now........:growlmad: yeah we've been doing it every other :growlmad: not happy :growlmad: gonna break the lid on the bin :haha::haha: no i'm not really :haha::haha: its too cool for that :haha::haha:, eh i dunno chiccy,my body is deffo doing something... wish it would make its mind up tho xxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Mines like period cramps too!!
> 
> In my back too though and tops of my legs!?! Very strange. I hope its the spermies bashing my egg and 1 clinging on for dear life and resulting in a BFP!!
> 
> Wishful thinking huh :haha:

nooooooo thats what could be happening...... ooohhhhh fingers croseed tho xxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

discoangel said:


> Wow you girls have been busy today.
> 
> Good luck for peak tomorrow Sarah!
> 
> Galaxy i have been to the ice bar and its amazing. Get there early as can get busy. Alcohol drinks there are really strong by the way! Enjoy!
> 
> Well i got my low today! So im out this month.:dohh: Roll on next month. I also got confused by the time difference when trying to use my monitor. Ended up having to use another stick. Grrrrrrr!

:flower:
thanks hun, doesn't look like its happening for me, :haha: i did the same yeaterday, woke at 5.30 half asleep did my pot peeeing, turned the monitor on.... it was on cd18 still, had to wait another hour and do a stick :dohh:
xxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Sarah I honestly think you have reached your Peak but the monitor just hasnt picked it up as wants to get to know you!! 

That means that you can still get preggers so dont worry. 

DTD every other day takes some doing, BUT hopefully it will bring you your BFP :happydance:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Im never up at 5:30am!!! Your mad!! :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

discoangel said:


> Yes i think they do, they do non alcoholic ones too! Enjoy. :headspin:
> 
> Im on CD 25 :witch: due any day. Hope the monitor gets to know me more next cycle.

:flower:
yeah thats what i'm hoping...... my body seems to be telling me different to the monitor???? :shrug:
did you not get a peak either hun? xx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Im CD 18 and now the monitor is reading low so I cant do anything more this cycle - which is a bit scary. 
What ever happens will happen.


----------



## sarahkr

discoangel said:


> Thanks. Im slightly worried about myself as your fairy dust just made me cry. Im feeling really rubbish tonight. Just realized im already in my over draft and i only just got payed on the 26th. Going to have to really be careful this month. I went a but crazy before Christmas as had just bought a house and then with Christmas and i still have not recovered quite yet obviously. Things just seem to crop up every month. Stupid car this month breaking.
> 
> 
> Sorry for the rant.:blush:

:flower:
hey, dont be be stressed :hugs: things get on top of us all the time, this bloody monitor doesnt help :growlmad: why did fairy dust make you cry? :hugs: money wise, things will sort themselves out, hey, i dont think i've ever been out of my overdraft till now, i've got 1650 over draft and was a single mum, a drunk and druggie..... so my life was not rosie!!!! i was always up shit creek....... hey dont worry :hugs: see look at your life, then have a good look at mine, i got myself right, everyones different, we all get stressed but were women, keep your head held high and march on through it, like its not there.... it will sort its self out!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> discoangel said:
> 
> 
> Thanks. Im slightly worried about myself as your fairy dust just made me cry. Im feeling really rubbish tonight. Just realized im already in my over draft and i only just got payed on the 26th. Going to have to really be careful this month. I went a but crazy before Christmas as had just bought a house and then with Christmas and i still have not recovered quite yet obviously. Things just seem to crop up every month. Stupid car this month breaking.
> 
> 
> Sorry for the rant.:blush:
> 
> Oh :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> I am so like you with the over draft problem I am constantly in it and waiting for next payday - My payday is the 27th of each month.
> Im in serious debt, thankfully its with my dad! he bought me a new car when mine conked out!!
> 
> Life can be tough sometimes but keep your head up high missy things WILL work out and it wont be long until your dancing around with your BFP pregnancy test in your hand!!
> 
> Also I have said this many of times but Im strong believer everything happens for a reason, although it may seem bad at the time it is just another learning curve.
> 
> Stay strong you, we are all in this together and If you ever need a chat my listening ears (or reading eyes :haha:) are always here
> 
> :hugs: :flower:Click to expand...

:flower:
yep here here xxxxxxxxxxx :hugs::hugs: met some great girlies on here, we'll all pull each other through xxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

I have woken up with what seems like a cold. ARGHHHHHHH


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> discoangel said:
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for that Galaxy. Meant alot and i do believe in things happen for a reason. Its just hard to remember. ::hugs::friends:
> 
> It is hard to remember when you feel the world is on your shoulders but that's what is so great about this forum, it's a great place to vent.
> 
> Easier said than done but keeping positive is the way forward :hugs:Click to expand...

:flower:
yeah, go out and buy yourself a sensor bin innit ggirl, i had great fun on my own with it yesterday..... well it cheered me up :blush:
yep i'm off my rocker blocker :haha::haha::haha:
xxxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

We wouldnt have you any other way Sarah :haha:


Now I had better get up and in the shower ready for my trip to London. 

I have been looking forward to this for so long but today I have woken up feeling rubbish and I just want to stay in my bed. 
Well that and I cant actually afford to be splashing out on lunch etc like my friend wants to do - who I must add still lives at home with her parents so therefore doesnt have bills to pay. *sigh*

Anyway little rant over. Have a good day all. 
I will catch up with you later - If i survive! I always get a bad feeling about London :haha:
I will stop going on now :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> After a faint positive test yesterday.... AF arrived today:-( and bfn. went to the clinic today. They told to to scrap monitoring and just have sex 2 to 3 times a week. I can't leave my monitor now, it's my little friend, it has nice high and egg pic pictures, it's only just got to know me!!!!
> Apparently it could be causing stress???!!!!!
> Not sure i can stop with the monitoring. What do you reckon???

:flower:
oooh sorry to hear about the faint possitive, but go with your heart, i agree it does give you lots of stress, but, it also give you a little hope too. :winkwink: regardless of what the monitor says... still dtd every other i wreckon, i still have never had a peak :growlmad: but i'm like you, i wont let go now, one day it will happen for us all :winkwink:
xxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Sarah I honestly think you have reached your Peak but the monitor just hasnt picked it up as wants to get to know you!!
> 
> That means that you can still get preggers so dont worry.
> 
> DTD every other day takes some doing, BUT hopefully it will bring you your BFP :happydance:

:flower:
hello my lil flower, i dunno whats going on with me, my cm is still happenin, dtd tonight, we are active every other :winkwink: yeah, i know, my body seems to be sayin something :shrug: but the monitors just laughin at me bugger :haha: 
xxxxxxxx :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Im CD 18 and now the monitor is reading low so I cant do anything more this cycle - which is a bit scary.
> What ever happens will happen.

:flower:
is tww for you young lady :haha::haha::haha:
xxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> We wouldnt have you any other way Sarah :haha:
> 
> 
> Now I had better get up and in the shower ready for my trip to London.
> 
> I have been looking forward to this for so long but today I have woken up feeling rubbish and I just want to stay in my bed.
> Well that and I cant actually afford to be splashing out on lunch etc like my friend wants to do - who I must add still lives at home with her parents so therefore doesnt have bills to pay. *sigh*
> 
> Anyway little rant over. Have a good day all.
> I will catch up with you later - If i survive! I always get a bad feeling about London :haha:
> I will stop going on now :haha:

:flower:
ahhh my poorly little power ranger, get your ass up girl and enjoy, your stresses are over, it the tww:haha::haha::haha: tww:haha::haha::haha: love it, for you, i think today i'm actually gonna sit in my bin :haha: well you know small things and that :winkwink: oh whats happenin with my body, i think i've just fucked it up too much over the years..... karma innit :growlmad: its punishing me for my past..... well you cant beat me karma :growlmad: I WILL WIN eventually :haha::haha: 
what time you back? as i might be locked in my bin? :haha:
xxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Im never up at 5:30am!!! Your mad!! :haha:

:flower:
i thought my little bin and ipod incident would have given that away lmfao :winkwink::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## sarahkr

sarahkr said:


> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> Im never up at 5:30am!!! Your mad!! :haha:
> 
> :flower:
> i thought my little bin and ipod incident would have given that away lmfao :winkwink::haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

:flower:
just checked my sticks again...... deffo only 1 line now..... WTF...... right i'm off to sit in my bin, if i dont speak to you later, it means my wally son hasn't been down and tried to put somethin in the bin :haha::haha:
xxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## discoangel

Sarah you have me in stitches!!!!!! you and your bin! :haha:

No no peak this month so next month is going to going to be my month!

Lazydaisys i would be the same as you. I would not want to give up the monitor. I feel more reassured using it. 

Sorry you have woken up with a cold Galaxy. Hope you still enjoy London! 

Will i think im spotting today. So off we go again. Cant believe how many sticks i am using. 

I got given an advise and diet sheet from the reflexology woman who focuses on fertility I went to see today. Some of it is very obvious and some is a bit off the wall but if anyone wants to have a copy im happy to send it to you.


----------



## sarahkr

discoangel said:


> Sarah you have me in stitches!!!!!! you and your bin! :haha:
> 
> No no peak this month so next month is going to going to be my month!
> 
> Lazydaisys i would be the same as you. I would not want to give up the monitor. I feel more reassured using it.
> 
> Sorry you have woken up with a cold Galaxy. Hope you still enjoy London!
> 
> Will i think im spotting today. So off we go again. Cant believe how many sticks i am using.
> 
> I got given an advise and diet sheet from the reflexology woman who focuses on fertility I went to see today. Some of it is very obvious and some is a bit off the wall but if anyone wants to have a copy im happy to send it to you.

:haha: cant fit in the bloody bin..... now even more confused.... loads of wet cm, cheap opk that i just did has 2 dark lines..... this monitor is as mad as me, its costin a fortune!!!!!
:haha: yeah lets see your diet sheet? hehe, what you spottin hun? xxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

sarahkr said:


> discoangel said:
> 
> 
> Sarah you have me in stitches!!!!!! you and your bin! :haha:
> 
> No no peak this month so next month is going to going to be my month!
> 
> Lazydaisys i would be the same as you. I would not want to give up the monitor. I feel more reassured using it.
> 
> Sorry you have woken up with a cold Galaxy. Hope you still enjoy London!
> 
> Will i think im spotting today. So off we go again. Cant believe how many sticks i am using.
> 
> I got given an advise and diet sheet from the reflexology woman who focuses on fertility I went to see today. Some of it is very obvious and some is a bit off the wall but if anyone wants to have a copy im happy to send it to you.
> 
> :haha: cant fit in the bloody bin..... now even more confused.... loads of wet cm, cheap opk that i just did has 2 dark lines..... this monitor is as mad as me, its costin a fortune!!!!!
> :haha: yeah lets see your diet sheet? hehe, what you spottin hun? xxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

oh yeah what did baby dust say? xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## discoangel

Think i have managed to send you a private message with it. Will you let me know if it works or not. It might not be of any use but may have something of interest. 

Oh the baby dust just made me well up what with not peaking this month.


----------



## discoangel

I think :witch: is def forecast for tonight or tomorrow as pink-red spotting on wiping. (Sorry tmi).

Keep strong Sarah we will get there. All the signs are there for you. Especially as this is your first month with your monitor re set. It may not have picked your peak up this month. Fingers crossed for you. :hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

discoangel said:


> Think i have managed to send you a private message with it. Will you let me know if it works or not. It might not be of any use but may have something of interest.
> 
> Oh the baby dust just made me well up what with not peaking this month.

:flower:
yeah got it hun, :thumbup: jesus.... i drink about 40 teas n coffees a day, and smoke nearly 20 a day, and will 35 next year..... yeah, i bought a book like that, it was basically tellin me not to breathe, :haha: most of it is obvious, but when i had josh, i just came off heroin, was drinkin a bottle of vodka a day and fell pregnant.... so, i had periods all the way through, the only time i knew i was pregnant was cos vodka was makin me sick, i actually went to the drs and told him there was something wrong with me, i couldnt drink:haha: so he did blood tests and said your 6 weeks pregnant!!! so, work that one out :wacko: but then its me :haha::haha::haha:
how old r u hun? what did she say about not peakin? so.... i havnt no big deal.... some months you wont ovulate.... so she should keep her opinions to herself! :thumbup:
xxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

discoangel said:


> I think :witch: is def forecast for tonight or tomorrow as pink-red spotting on wiping. (Sorry tmi).
> 
> Keep strong Sarah we will get there. All the signs are there for you. Especially as this is your first month with your monitor re set. It may not have picked your peak up this month. Fingers crossed for you. :hugs:

:flower:
hey, i'm not lettin it stress me :haha::haha: its as friggin bonkers as me :haha::haha: do you usually spot before af???? xxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## discoangel

No I don't usually spot. But then could it be that i'm just so aware of what my body is doing now. I don't think i have ever studied wiping so much in my life :blush:

Yer she said that not ovulating every month can happen. Im only giving her a shot. Makes me feel like im doing all i can to help my chances of becoming pregnant.


----------



## sarahkr

discoangel said:


> No I don't usually spot. But then could it be that i'm just so aware of what my body is doing now. I don't think i have ever studied wiping so much in my life :blush:
> 
> Yer she said that not ovulating every month can happen. Im only giving her a shot. Makes me feel like im doing all i can to help my chances of becoming pregnant.

:haha::haha:i know, its reading all your body signs too. it can get stressful hun, were not all bloody clones, everyone is different. its cos we are ttc that we are looking out for it, its been there all the time, we just probably didnt take any notice:winkwink:
spotting can occur during ovulation too you know :thumbup: christ, were all trying to do all we can, theres no fuckin judge n jury here :growlmad: how old are you hun? when did she say this to you, yesterday? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## discoangel

Im 31, 32 this year husband is 34. She said this today after my reflexology session.


----------



## sarahkr

discoangel said:


> Im 31, 32 this year husband is 34. She said this today after my reflexology session.

:flower:
ahh your still young, christ your going to reflexology classes...... i'm just sitting in bins :haha: what did she actually say? :growlmad: :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

sarahkr said:


> discoangel said:
> 
> 
> Im 31, 32 this year husband is 34. She said this today after my reflexology session.
> 
> :flower:
> ahh your still young, christ your going to reflexology classes...... i'm just sitting in bins :haha: what did she actually say? :growlmad: :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

and why you worried hun? xxx


----------



## discoangel

We have been trying for 6 months now that we have been actively trying with no joy. I know that's not long, but it is when your so desperate feels like forever. I have been with my OH for 12 years. I am overweight so i know that is probably not helping. I have been off the pill for 2 years and we were not trying but not actively preventing and were hoping it would happen then. How long have you been trying for?


----------



## sarahkr

discoangel said:


> We have been trying for 6 months now that we have been actively trying with no joy. I know that's not long, but it is when your so desperate feels like forever. I have been with my OH for 12 years. I am overweight so i know that is probably not helping. I have been off the pill for 2 years and we were not trying but not actively preventing and were hoping it would happen then. How long have you been trying for?

:flower:
hi, i havnt been on the pill ever, but as for actively trying, its been 3 months, i'm the opposite too underweight, my bmi is 16 :cry: and andy has a high bmi, but doing this, has shown me its more complicated than i thought :dohh:
but hey, we will get there in the end xxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## discoangel

Too right. I have been doing weight watchers for the past month. So i am focused on loosing weight as i know that if i need help from a fertility clinic i will need to bring my bmi down. I have lost 9ibs in the last month. I have a friend who's bmi is the same as you and i know she finds it very difficult to put on weight, even more so than me loosing weight.

We will get there. I just don't know how many sticks its going to take tho!! :haha::haha:


----------



## sarahkr

discoangel said:


> Too right. I have been doing weight watchers for the past month. So i am focused on loosing weight as i know that if i need help from a fertility clinic i will need to bring my bmi down. I have lost 9ibs in the last month. I have a friend who's bmi is the same as you and i know she finds it very difficult to put on weight, even more so than me loosing weight.
> 
> We will get there. I just don't know how many sticks its going to take tho!! :haha::haha:

:haha::haha:thats it girl, chin up, loads of friggin sticks lmao :haha::haha:
yeah this time last year when i was an alcoholic i was 8.5st but since i've stopped my weight dropped to 6st9, so the drs put me on bloody fortisip, like complan, but its just hard puttin weight on, i eat a propper tea at night but have to have one of those drinks in the day, yukkkkkkkk :growlmad:
well done for loosin 9lbs, andys got a cross trainer and everything upstairs but he cant seem to shift it, he's 6ft1 and 15st8.... i just tell him your body is yours and my body is mine, i lose it fast... i've got a high metabolism so... its hard.
yes my sweet WE WILL GET THERE :thumbup:
xxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## discoangel

Oh i have tried fortisips, yukkkkkkkk yukkkkkk yukkkkkk........ poor you :growlmad:. 
Sending you big hugs. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

discoangel said:


> Oh i have tried fortisips, yukkkkkkkk yukkkkkk yukkkkkk........ poor you :growlmad:.
> Sending you big hugs. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

:flower:
ahhh your such a sweety :hugs: well i damaged myself, so i am now paying the price :dohh: we live n learn chiccy, really dont worry about what other people say, come on girl, your part of the barmy army :haha::haha:
xxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## discoangel

:hugs::hugs::hugs::headspin::headspin::hugs::hugs::hugs: Yay! Glad to be included.


----------



## sarahkr

discoangel said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs::headspin::headspin::hugs::hugs::hugs: Yay! Glad to be included.

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha: now go sit in your bin :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha: only jokin, i think i'm the only barmy one :haha: your all just well sweet and nice, great people to have met, i'm honored to know you all :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Im Back and I ache Like mad!!! Been on my feet for 8 hours straight literally

Was good though! Hope you have all had a good day :happydance:


----------



## discoangel

How was the Ice Bar? Hope you enjoyed it. How you feeling, hows the cold?


----------



## Galaxy Girl

discoangel said:


> How was the Ice Bar? Hope you enjoyed it. How you feeling, hows the cold?

Ice bar was an experience!! Not something I would feel the need to do again but it was fun! 
Me and my friend took lots of pictures and I enjoyed my NON alcoholic cocktail (which was in ice) :happydance:

I ache Ive never walked up and down so many stairs!!
My friend doesnt like lifts so we used all stairs - Dunno if you have ever climbed the stairs from the underground to covent gardens but omg never again!!
193 steps but they were mega steep with it! I actually didnt think id make it to the top alive! - Going down was obviously much easier but I felt like I was going to fall down them :haha: 

I went to M&M world too - AMAZING

Overall good day! How about you?


----------



## discoangel

hahahahaha i love it :rofl:, i have been up those stairs and literally thought i was going to collapse. I was so dizzy at the top. I remember having to pretend like i was looking at a map and was lost at the top so i did not look like a was about to collapse!!!!!! I hate the underground anyway. You think there is no way even a fly could fit in 6 more people just run at u and squash themselves in the train before the door closes. HATE IT. Could not live in London.

Yes i loved the glasses at the ice bar. I was the same once you have been once there would not be any real reason to go again. 

Im ok today thanks. Loving the sun. Had my sunglasses on window down as i drove and felt amazing................ although did have the car heating on, as too cold. But i refuse to let the cold beat me! :coolio:


----------



## Baby_Dust

Hi ladies, just thought I'd drop in! I've got so much to catch up on! Had a really busy Easter and then got a stomach bug booo! So haven't been on! 

Hope your all good :) yay for the peak galaxy girl! 

Cd10 for me :) 

Off for early night as still feeling rough will catch up tomorrow evening :)


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Im Back and I ache Like mad!!! Been on my feet for 8 hours straight literally
> 
> Was good though! Hope you have all had a good day :happydance:

:flower:
ahhhh did you enjoy it sweety? :thumbup: cd20..... still high, slight second blue line again wtf is going on??????? still got cm, do you think i have or am going to?, been dtd every other???? :wacko: doin my rocker blocker in tell ya, i'm gonna sit in the cupboard today cos i cant get in the bin!!!! 
hey you be careful in your state :winkwink:
xxxxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Baby_Dust said:


> Hi ladies, just thought I'd drop in! I've got so much to catch up on! Had a really busy Easter and then got a stomach bug booo! So haven't been on!
> 
> Hope your all good :) yay for the peak galaxy girl!
> 
> Cd10 for me :)
> 
> Off for early night as still feeling rough will catch up tomorrow evening :)

:flower:
helloooo stranger :hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

discoangel said:


> hahahahaha i love it :rofl:, i have been up those stairs and literally thought i was going to collapse. I was so dizzy at the top. I remember having to pretend like i was looking at a map and was lost at the top so i did not look like a was about to collapse!!!!!! I hate the underground anyway. You think there is no way even a fly could fit in 6 more people just run at u and squash themselves in the train before the door closes. HATE IT. Could not live in London.
> 
> Yes i loved the glasses at the ice bar. I was the same once you have been once there would not be any real reason to go again.
> 
> Im ok today thanks. Loving the sun. Had my sunglasses on window down as i drove and felt amazing................ although did have the car heating on, as too cold. But i refuse to let the cold beat me! :coolio:

I felt seriously light headed when I got to the top!! My body was like WTF :haha:
I hate the underground it seriously scares me, anyone with any different kind of looking bag and im like get me out :haha: 
Your so right about people just diving in and pressing up against you just so they can squeeze in. They come so regularly as well - we didnt have to wait any longer than a couple of seconds each time - Hate to think what they would be like if they come say every 10 mins! It was just a crazy day. Alot if people rushing around and getting annoyed with tourists with their huge cameras taking pictures of EVERYTHING :haha: 

Ohhhh you stole the sunshine then :haha:
It was freezing in London!! And really windy which didnt help we even had a couple of snowflakes too.
We had a bit of sun on tuesday enough to open my car window :happydance:
But non since :(


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Baby_Dust said:


> Hi ladies, just thought I'd drop in! I've got so much to catch up on! Had a really busy Easter and then got a stomach bug booo! So haven't been on!
> 
> Hope your all good :) yay for the peak galaxy girl!
> 
> Cd10 for me :)
> 
> Off for early night as still feeling rough will catch up tomorrow evening :)

:wave:

Sorry your poorly :( - Hope you feel better soon!

Cant beat an early night when your feeling rough :hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Sarah, I think you have had your peak but the monitor just hasnt picked it up this time. 
It does do that sometimes when using it for the first time or resetting it :dohh:

DTD every other day is more than enough so dont worry you are so in this game :happydance:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Sarah, I think you have had your peak but the monitor just hasnt picked it up this time.
> It does do that sometimes when using it for the first time or resetting it :dohh:
> 
> DTD every other day is more than enough so dont worry you are so in this game :happydance:

:flower:
do you think? its too confusin for my lil head!!! :haha: you know when you bought your pregnacare, did you start it the first day of af? or before hun? :shrug:, well i'm not speakin to him, so i doubt we'll be dtd tomoz, he is pissing me off!!!!!:growlmad: 
i'm sick of his fuckin excuses on his performances! i'm putting him under to much pressure...... well we'll see when i start rammin tablets down his throat :haha: i'm gettin sick of this sex lark, can i still come on here and pretend :haha::haha::haha:
xxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

I know that feeling when I get from Jay "Im tired ive been at work all day" 
My reply boo hoo your 24 so start acting like it :haha:
No really I say its fine I will go on top, because I know I will then be able to persuade him to do missionary for the most important 'shooting' part :haha: TMI sorry :rofl:

I actually cant remember when I stated them. But Im on my second blister pack - used 2 already will have my 3rd this evening. Cant remember how many is in a blister - I will check later and work it out for you :haha:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Forgot to say Sarah, I wouldnt worry about the monitor this cycle its obviously just being a pain. 
Dont rule out pregnancy this cycle though as you have been DTD enough. 

If after 2 more cycles of using the monitor and it still hasnt shown your peak then maybe its time to chuck the monitor lol. 
Or maybe seek help from your DR. 

But it wont come to that as next cycle your have your peak CD 17 :winkwink:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> I know that feeling when I get from Jay "Im tired ive been at work all day"
> My reply boo hoo your 24 so start acting like it :haha:
> No really I say its fine I will go on top, because I know I will then be able to persuade him to do missionary for the most important 'shooting' part :haha: TMI sorry :rofl:
> 
> I actually cant remember when I stated them. But Im on my second blister pack - used 2 already will have my 3rd this evening. Cant remember how many is in a blister - I will check later and work it out for you :haha:

:flower:
yeah, just had a big blow out with him on the phone, think i made him cry actually :winkwink: well, its not just pressure on him, its on us too, he has been having problems shooting, thats his problem :dohh: so, i just said to him, i cant be fuckin arsed having a baby, he was like wheres all this commin from? so i said its commin from me, and he knows what a bitch i can be :growlmad: he left for work this am, barkin orders at me, first payday today, well supposed to be, he checked at 6 and it hadnt gone in, so i said it wont show up yet:nope: so he said well you check..... he walked out the door and just rang now, so i said, sort it out yourself, i cant be arsed having a baby, he said one word gutted
...... well tough fuckin shit!!!!!! its pressure on us too, i cant be arsed having sex every other day, shoving loads of tablets down my throat.... do you know what i mean chic :thumbup: i'm like surgically attached to a fertility monitor...... now thats fuckin stressful...... so anyone who pisses me off today, is well gonna get it :growlmad: sorry hun for my rant, but its not all about them is it? do you see where i'm commin from? :cry:
xxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Forgot to say Sarah, I wouldnt worry about the monitor this cycle its obviously just being a pain.
> Dont rule out pregnancy this cycle though as you have been DTD enough.
> 
> If after 2 more cycles of using the monitor and it still hasnt shown your peak then maybe its time to chuck the monitor lol.
> Or maybe seek help from your DR.
> 
> But it wont come to that as next cycle your have your peak CD 17 :winkwink:

:flower:
cheers chic, the monitor may be gettin scrapped in 4 days, as my sticks aint come and thats all i have left :dohh: noooooo cant go to the drs, she'll go propper mad lmao, :haha: she might even bend me over her knee and smack me :haha::haha::haha::haha:
xxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
hey, miss psychic, did you get your readin off tara? xxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## discoangel

Can see where your coming from hun.
I dont really think men understand the whole process and that there is such a small window within the cycle to get pregnant. I think its worse for us, as we are so focused on our monitors and what our body is doing EVERY DAY!!!, where all they have to think about is DTD. We are so consumed by trying to do everything right to help get pregnant. Its hard not to take out our frustrations on our OH.


----------



## Galaxy Girl

It is so frustrating when you know all you need is their sperm!! 
I told Jay I would just syringe it out of him and syringe it in myself :haha: I was joking!

TTC is hard work but you dont want to take the fun or the love making out of it either hun. You only need to have sex 2-3 times a week so maybe every other day is to much. 
Maybe like me you need a holiday!!!!!!! 

Dont let it stress you out hun honestly you wont get pregnant if your stressing about it. When your monitor is working properly your be able to reply on it a bit more and your know when your going to reach your peak so you know your have to DTD a couple of days before during and after. 

:hugs: :hugs: 
Get your music on and sing your heart out to cheer yourself up!!

If only you lived closer we could go on a lunch date or something. 

Dont give up though missy it will happen!! It could already be happening and you just dont know it!! my fingers are xd for you :hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

discoangel said:


> Can see where your coming from hun.
> I dont really think men understand the whole process and that there is such a small window within the cycle to get pregnant. I think its worse for us, as we are so focused on our monitors and what our body is doing EVERY DAY!!!, where all they have to think about is DTD. We are so consumed by trying to do everything right to help get pregnant. Its hard not to take out our frustrations on our OH.

:flower:
hey, glad you understand, dont get me wrong i do want a baby with him, but i'm gettin a bit pissed off with the same old shit, your putting pressure on me, what about the pressure we go through????? i'd like to see to pee on sticks everyday innit :haha::haha: oh well my rant is over, he's gutted, so am i, but is it really worth all this money, for something that your not enjoying.... in respect it is becoming a chore, i dont think you ovulate this late, and i have had 2 clear lines on my stick the other day, but no peak.... all the signs are there, just not on my monitor :wacko:
you ok today hun?
xxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Oh I will check my Emails now to see if I received the reading - It may have gone into Junk. 

I think sometimes our OHs do feel a bit used cos often im like we have to do it now me knowing ive reached my peak and then other times hes in the mood and im so not but thats allowed hes not allowed to not be in the mood when I say hes got to DTD :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> It is so frustrating when you know all you need is their sperm!!
> I told Jay I would just syringe it out of him and syringe it in myself :haha: I was joking!
> 
> TTC is hard work but you dont want to take the fun or the love making out of it either hun. You only need to have sex 2-3 times a week so maybe every other day is to much.
> Maybe like me you need a holiday!!!!!!!
> 
> Dont let it stress you out hun honestly you wont get pregnant if your stressing about it. When your monitor is working properly your be able to reply on it a bit more and your know when your going to reach your peak so you know your have to DTD a couple of days before during and after.
> 
> :hugs: :hugs:
> Get your music on and sing your heart out to cheer yourself up!!
> 
> If only you lived closer we could go on a lunch date or something.
> 
> Dont give up though missy it will happen!! It could already be happening and you just dont know it!! my fingers are xd for you :hugs:

:flower:
yeah if only we lived nearer :cry: i'm not stressed, just more angry at him, i text him and said you live in your own little private bubble, he really needs to think before he opens his mouth to me :winkwink: i am a harsh bitch, but its the way i learned to cope when i was on my own..... fuck him and his pressure, i'll have his bags packed by the time he comes home from work.... then he wont have no pressure :shrug:
:haha::haha: its not happenenin hun, i dont get what my sticks are saying, 2 lines 4 2 days then none then a slight line this am? wtf.......
did you get your reading hun? xxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Oh I will check my Emails now to see if I received the reading - It may have gone into Junk.
> 
> I think sometimes our OHs do feel a bit used cos often im like we have to do it now me knowing ive reached my peak and then other times hes in the mood and im so not but thats allowed hes not allowed to not be in the mood when I say hes got to DTD :haha:

:haha::haha::haha:same as me, but we've been at it since cd6 ffs :growlmad:
check your spam xxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Oh my god, i am gonna fuckin pack his things now!!!!!! Its alright for me, i've got josh!!!!!!!


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Ok I got my reading and my thoughts are WTF!!
It was mega long so I couldnt be bothered to read most of it but what I did read and what has stuck into my mind is that she said im going to have an AFFAIR!!!!!!!!!!! 
CRAZY WOMAN :rofl: 

Ok so she also mentioned finance which is true for me BUT im 22 and she knows that so how many 22 year olds have money? :haha:

I will post some of the key things she said so you can have a giggle


----------



## Galaxy Girl

sarahkr said:


> Oh my god, i am gonna fuckin pack his things now!!!!!! Its alright for me, i've got josh!!!!!!!

Why are you packing his things????

Come and live with me hun :hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

The crazy reading - You was right Sarah about 12 pages long :haha:

*your life.

This exceptional period should begin on May 02 2013. I don&#8217;t want to be more specific, because it could happen a few days before or a few days after May 02 2013.

It should last until July 31 2013, which means 3 full months of great good luck with money, followed by 3 very positive months in your personal life. 



All I can say is that even though you may have financial problems right at this moment, your immediate future shows that money will probably no longer be a problem for you.

You will have as much as you need. In fact, an initial input of a large amount of money starting on May 02 2013 should transform your entire life


Your problem is that while you are all for a successful marriage and living life as a happy couple, you are still attracted by adventure and may become engaged in multiple affairs, which could cause your partner and yourself some suffering.*


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Ok I got my reading and my thoughts are WTF!!
> It was mega long so I couldnt be bothered to read most of it but what I did read and what has stuck into my mind is that she said im going to have an AFFAIR!!!!!!!!!!!
> CRAZY WOMAN :rofl:
> 
> Ok so she also mentioned finance which is true for me BUT im 22 and she knows that so how many 22 year olds have money? :haha:
> 
> I will post some of the key things she said so you can have a giggle

:haha: did she say anything about your health???? i'm packing his things cos he's gettin out my house, he can go and stay at his fuckin mums..... he started this, now he's moaning and its ok for me, i've got josh..... the fuckin cheek!!! been with him 3yrs and now josh isnt counted as his son no? well jogg on, go knock up some other girl :growlmad:
yeah, lets have a giggle :haha:
xxxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> The crazy reading - You was right Sarah about 12 pages long :haha:
> 
> *your life.
> 
> This exceptional period should begin on May 02 2013. I dont want to be more specific, because it could happen a few days before or a few days after May 02 2013.
> 
> It should last until July 31 2013, which means 3 full months of great good luck with money, followed by 3 very positive months in your personal life.
> 
> 
> 
> All I can say is that even though you may have financial problems right at this moment, your immediate future shows that money will probably no longer be a problem for you.
> 
> You will have as much as you need. In fact, an initial input of a large amount of money starting on May 02 2013 should transform your entire life
> 
> 
> Your problem is that while you are all for a successful marriage and living life as a happy couple, you are still attracted by adventure and may become engaged in multiple affairs, which could cause your partner and yourself some suffering.*

:haha::haha:may thing..... baby? ooh how she know you were married???? :shrug: health?
xxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

sarahkr said:


> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> The crazy reading - You was right Sarah about 12 pages long :haha:
> 
> *your life.
> 
> This exceptional period should begin on May 02 2013. I dont want to be more specific, because it could happen a few days before or a few days after May 02 2013.
> 
> It should last until July 31 2013, which means 3 full months of great good luck with money, followed by 3 very positive months in your personal life.
> 
> 
> 
> All I can say is that even though you may have financial problems right at this moment, your immediate future shows that money will probably no longer be a problem for you.
> 
> You will have as much as you need. In fact, an initial input of a large amount of money starting on May 02 2013 should transform your entire life
> 
> 
> Your problem is that while you are all for a successful marriage and living life as a happy couple, you are still attracted by adventure and may become engaged in multiple affairs, which could cause your partner and yourself some suffering.*
> 
> :haha::haha:may thing..... baby? ooh how she know you were married???? :shrug: health?
> xxxxxxxxxx
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

hey, whats your star sign??? i've got a book about star signs.... thats where she could be getting info from?
xxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Im a scorpio

:haha: I will look at what she said for health I must have skipped past that part. Oppps lol

True about the marriage thing I didnt think of that. Oppps


----------



## Galaxy Girl

*Health

You have delicate health, but fairly exceptional abilities of resistance and recuperation: these are the qualities that characterize this aspect of your being.

It is certain that your birth sign makes you sensitive and emotional &#8211; I would even say hyper-sensitive and hyper-emotional &#8211; to the point where that could cause disturbances in your blood circulation.

Overly frequent discharges of adrenaline &#8211; frequent and tempestuous &#8211; could seriously affect your health. It would therefore be in your best interests to control your anger, and control YOURSELF!

As an initial precaution which is easy to put into practice:

Avoid noise, violent movements and language, and anger: that will save you from many small and not-so-small problems.*

What a load of pooooooo :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Im a scorpio
> 
> :haha: I will look at what she said for health I must have skipped past that part. Oppps lol
> 
> True about the marriage thing I didnt think of that. Oppps

:flower:
i was just gonna say that from your love, you'r either scorpio/sagitarius..... cos thats how they are percieved as promiscuous :haha: lil cheat.... :haha::haha:
are you born on the cusp? xxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> *Health
> 
> You have delicate health, but fairly exceptional abilities of resistance and recuperation: these are the qualities that characterize this aspect of your being.
> 
> It is certain that your birth sign makes you sensitive and emotional  I would even say hyper-sensitive and hyper-emotional  to the point where that could cause disturbances in your blood circulation.
> 
> Overly frequent discharges of adrenaline  frequent and tempestuous  could seriously affect your health. It would therefore be in your best interests to control your anger, and control YOURSELF!
> 
> As an initial precaution which is easy to put into practice:
> 
> Avoid noise, violent movements and language, and anger: that will save you from many small and not-so-small problems.*
> 
> What a load of pooooooo :haha:

:haha::haha: i just got my fuckin sticks..... blah, just kicked andy out, bought some ovulation ones from boots off ebay, they say dont test in the morning urine as the lh could be there but not show up for hours, so you could be right hun, kicked him out, and might be a single parent again, always the way, i'll stick them all on ebay in a bit.
:haha:you'd better not speak to me then, if you have to avoid violence and anger :haha::haha::haha::haha:
xxxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

sarahkr said:


> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> Im a scorpio
> 
> :haha: I will look at what she said for health I must have skipped past that part. Oppps lol
> 
> True about the marriage thing I didnt think of that. Oppps
> 
> :flower:
> i was just gonna say that from your love, you'r either scorpio/sagitarius..... cos thats how they are percieved as promiscuous :haha: lil cheat.... :haha::haha:
> are you born on the cusp? xxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:haha:

I would never cheat. Jay is 23rd October so he is either a Libra or a Scorpio :haha:
Im 10th November so a defo scorpio. 

Bloody woman :rofl:


----------



## Lazydaisys

I've been thinking about getting in on this and having a reading. 12pages tho!!!! Just a quick sentence is all im after... How many ??? When??? I'm 33. I had my palm reading done when I was 17. She said I wasn't having kids, but then she also said I was going to meet somebody and leave the country loads and go travelling which hasnt happened. Hope she's not right about the kids thing. X


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> Im a scorpio
> 
> :haha: I will look at what she said for health I must have skipped past that part. Oppps lol
> 
> True about the marriage thing I didnt think of that. Oppps
> 
> :flower:
> i was just gonna say that from your love, you'r either scorpio/sagitarius..... cos thats how they are percieved as promiscuous :haha: lil cheat.... :haha::haha:
> are you born on the cusp? xxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:
> 
> I would never cheat. Jay is 23rd October so he is either a Libra or a Scorpio :haha:
> Im 10th November so a defo scorpio.
> 
> Bloody woman :rofl:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha:my little sweet fairy cheat lmfao :haha::haha: bit weird she knew you were married tho :shrug: you cant get that from your star sign, yeah, jay is cusp, so oh no he didnt put his details in, do one for him off his email..... compare them :haha::haha:
xxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

What does he say about you kicking him out?

Trust your sticks to arrive today!! Yeah I know them kind of sticks say to test in the afternoon some same even do it twice a day but they would cos they want to make loads of money :haha:
I know the monitor does say to test in the morning :shrug:

As for that ready well I think its a lot of poo and she has looked up scorpio in her book and wrote aload of poo :rofl:

Will let you know if any of it comes true though :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> I've been thinking about getting in on this and having a reading. 12pages tho!!!! Just a quick sentence is all im after... How many ??? When??? I'm 33. I had my palm reading done when I was 17. She said I wasn't having kids, but then she also said I was going to meet somebody and leave the country loads and go travelling which hasnt happened. Hope she's not right about the kids thing. X

:flower:
heres the link hun 
https://www.tara-medium.com/your-free-reading-1.html
xxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> What does he say about you kicking him out?
> 
> Trust your sticks to arrive today!! Yeah I know them kind of sticks say to test in the afternoon some same even do it twice a day but they would cos they want to make loads of money :haha:
> I know the monitor does say to test in the morning :shrug:
> 
> As for that ready well I think its a lot of poo and she has looked up scorpio in her book and wrote aload of poo :rofl:
> 
> Will let you know if any of it comes true though :haha:

nothin, he hasnt phoned or text.... but i told him to pick his things up after work, he can drop the car keys off as my mum and dad paid 2500 for it, i've paid them back with the puppy money, so its my car, cant drive like, but got a garage:haha:
it makes no odds now about the monitor, i'll use the last four, then put all these on ebay :thumbup:
yeah, basic info is based on your star sign, i'm cancer/leo so i have a soft side but also got a temper... so she's got my personality off that, which was obvious, but the belly thing was strange on my part :shrug: theres tons of illnesses out there and to pin point that..... mmmmm very strange xxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Lazydaisys said:


> I've been thinking about getting in on this and having a reading. 12pages tho!!!! Just a quick sentence is all im after... How many ??? When??? I'm 33. I had my palm reading done when I was 17. She said I wasn't having kids, but then she also said I was going to meet somebody and leave the country loads and go travelling which hasnt happened. Hope she's not right about the kids thing. X

I done this one:

https://www.psychicbabyreadings.co.uk/

Short and sweet :) 

And she has feedback from people :)


----------



## Galaxy Girl

He is probably dreading finishing work :haha:

How will he be later?


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> He is probably dreading finishing work :haha:
> 
> How will he be later?

:haha:oh he just text me and said, he didnt mean it like that, he knows me and josh are a package, be reasonable :haha::haha: he will be, thats how i sacked my ex.... text him, bin bags outside the back gate, and i locked it and the doors and turned my phone off, changed my number and never spoken to him since, that was over him not paying his way :haha: so he knows i'll do it, but in his case, i want the car keys innit, i paid for the damn thing then he will lose his job, got no transport., and live back with mummy :haha:
xxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Galaxy Girl said:


> Lazydaisys said:
> 
> 
> I've been thinking about getting in on this and having a reading. 12pages tho!!!! Just a quick sentence is all im after... How many ??? When??? I'm 33. I had my palm reading done when I was 17. She said I wasn't having kids, but then she also said I was going to meet somebody and leave the country loads and go travelling which hasnt happened. Hope she's not right about the kids thing. X
> 
> I done this one:
> 
> https://www.psychicbabyreadings.co.uk/
> 
> Short and sweet :)
> 
> And she has feedback from people :)Click to expand...

:flower:

Great, just done this one. How hong did it take for a reply ? :coffee:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Lazydaisys said:


> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lazydaisys said:
> 
> 
> I've been thinking about getting in on this and having a reading. 12pages tho!!!! Just a quick sentence is all im after... How many ??? When??? I'm 33. I had my palm reading done when I was 17. She said I wasn't having kids, but then she also said I was going to meet somebody and leave the country loads and go travelling which hasnt happened. Hope she's not right about the kids thing. X
> 
> I done this one:
> 
> https://www.psychicbabyreadings.co.uk/
> 
> Short and sweet :)
> 
> And she has feedback from people :)Click to expand...
> 
> :flower:
> 
> Great, just done this one. How hong did it take for a reply ? :coffee:Click to expand...

She says within 3 days I got mine in 2 days but it was late evening of the second day. Good Luck and let us know what she says :) 

:hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

sarahkr said:


> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> He is probably dreading finishing work :haha:
> 
> How will he be later?
> 
> :haha:oh he just text me and said, he didnt mean it like that, he knows me and josh are a package, be reasonable :haha::haha: he will be, thats how i sacked my ex.... text him, bin bags outside the back gate, and i locked it and the doors and turned my phone off, changed my number and never spoken to him since, that was over him not paying his way :haha: so he knows i'll do it, but in his case, i want the car keys innit, i paid for the damn thing then he will lose his job, got no transport., and live back with mummy :haha:
> xxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

You meany!! :haha: 

Im not sure Andy will give up on you that easily. Well I hope not anyway. Yeah he can be a pain in the bum but cant all men hey. 

Maybe some time apart is needed. 

:hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> He is probably dreading finishing work :haha:
> 
> How will he be later?
> 
> :haha:oh he just text me and said, he didnt mean it like that, he knows me and josh are a package, be reasonable :haha::haha: he will be, thats how i sacked my ex.... text him, bin bags outside the back gate, and i locked it and the doors and turned my phone off, changed my number and never spoken to him since, that was over him not paying his way :haha: so he knows i'll do it, but in his case, i want the car keys innit, i paid for the damn thing then he will lose his job, got no transport., and live back with mummy :haha:
> xxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> You meany!! :haha:
> 
> Im not sure Andy will give up on you that easily. Well I hope not anyway. Yeah he can be a pain in the bum but cant all men hey.
> 
> Maybe some time apart is needed.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

:haha::haha: thats what he's just said, not about the time apart tho :haha: he said he wont let me go, hey i'm stubborn :haha:
just did one of those boots things...... negative..... do you think i did peak? :shrug: you reset yours too tho? i just dont get it, but this means IF we do make up, and thats a big if, its gonna go off this cycle and ask for loads of sticks innit? :shrug:
xxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Lazydaisys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lazydaisys said:
> 
> 
> I've been thinking about getting in on this and having a reading. 12pages tho!!!! Just a quick sentence is all im after... How many ??? When??? I'm 33. I had my palm reading done when I was 17. She said I wasn't having kids, but then she also said I was going to meet somebody and leave the country loads and go travelling which hasnt happened. Hope she's not right about the kids thing. X
> 
> I done this one:
> 
> https://www.psychicbabyreadings.co.uk/
> 
> Short and sweet :)
> 
> And she has feedback from people :)Click to expand...
> 
> :flower:
> 
> Great, just done this one. How hong did it take for a reply ? :coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> She says within 3 days I got mine in 2 days but it was late evening of the second day. Good Luck and let us know what she says :)
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

:haha: yeah let us know :haha: xxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Galaxy Girl said:


> Lazydaisys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lazydaisys said:
> 
> 
> I've been thinking about getting in on this and having a reading. 12pages tho!!!! Just a quick sentence is all im after... How many ??? When??? I'm 33. I had my palm reading done when I was 17. She said I wasn't having kids, but then she also said I was going to meet somebody and leave the country loads and go travelling which hasnt happened. Hope she's not right about the kids thing. X
> 
> I done this one:
> 
> https://www.psychicbabyreadings.co.uk/
> 
> Short and sweet :)
> 
> And she has feedback from people :)Click to expand...
> 
> :flower:
> 
> Great, just done this one. How hong did it take for a reply ? :coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> She says within 3 days I got mine in 2 days but it was late evening of the second day. Good Luck and let us know what she says :)
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

 Will do. I'm off work this week also and loving it. As long as she says I won't be childless I don't care what she says:thumbup:


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lazydaisys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lazydaisys said:
> 
> 
> I've been thinking about getting in on this and having a reading. 12pages tho!!!! Just a quick sentence is all im after... How many ??? When??? I'm 33. I had my palm reading done when I was 17. She said I wasn't having kids, but then she also said I was going to meet somebody and leave the country loads and go travelling which hasnt happened. Hope she's not right about the kids thing. X
> 
> I done this one:
> 
> https://www.psychicbabyreadings.co.uk/
> 
> Short and sweet :)
> 
> And she has feedback from people :)Click to expand...
> 
> :flower:
> 
> Great, just done this one. How hong did it take for a reply ? :coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> She says within 3 days I got mine in 2 days but it was late evening of the second day. Good Luck and let us know what she says :)
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Will do. I'm off work this week also and loving it. As long as she says I won't be childless I don't care what she says:thumbup:Click to expand...

:haha:yep, thats the main thing :thumbup: xxx:hugs:


----------



## discoangel

Oh Sarah sorry your having such a rubbish time. Men can make life so difficult. Hope what ever happens your ok. :hugs: :flower:


So witch arrived!! 

CD 1. So it begins again! :dohh:


----------



## sarahkr

discoangel said:


> Oh Sarah sorry your having such a rubbish time. Men can make life so difficult. Hope what ever happens your ok. :hugs: :flower:
> 
> 
> So witch arrived!!
> 
> CD 1. So it begins again! :dohh:

:flower:
hi hun, i'm ok, men!!!!
oh no...... god i hate the witch :growlmad: i think my rant today has been due to hormonal changes :shrug: so i think that af is on her way very soon, had a feel of my cervix before yuk i know, and its low now, so deffo no peak for me :shrug: did she just get you now? :growlmad: that was your spotting yesterday then chic :cry:,
roll on next month :hugs: chin up, its dissapointing, but you dont ovulate every month :winkwink: always this month :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

discoangel said:


> Oh Sarah sorry your having such a rubbish time. Men can make life so difficult. Hope what ever happens your ok. :hugs: :flower:
> 
> 
> So witch arrived!!
> 
> CD 1. So it begins again! :dohh:

:cry:just did a quiz, it says i have a 30%-40% chance of pregnancy, has anyone had there fallopean tubes tested???? mine was cos of my bmi, so, i dunno if i should tell my dr next thurs, i'll just have to tell her its what i want, my body, my choice? or should i not say anythin yet? :shrug: :cry: :nope: xxxxx


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Hi Ladies. 

Sarah - Is Andy home from work yet? Have you made up? Could something happen to you if you do conceive then? Think im being thick dont understand why your Dr would tell you off - I know you said your BMI is low will it effect you if you do have a baby. Sorry being dumb :blush: :dohh:

Discoangel - Sorry the witch got you :hugs: Roll on when shes gone and you can try again. Stay positive!!

Lazydaisys - High 5 for having the week off :haha: Cant wait to see your prediction :)


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Hi Ladies.
> 
> Sarah - Is Andy home from work yet? Have you made up? Could something happen to you if you do conceive then? Think im being thick dont understand why your Dr would tell you off - I know you said your BMI is low will it effect you if you do have a baby. Sorry being dumb :blush: :dohh:
> 
> Discoangel - Sorry the witch got you :hugs: Roll on when shes gone and you can try again. Stay positive!!
> 
> Lazydaisys - High 5 for having the week off :haha: Cant wait to see your prediction :)

:flower:
hello little flower fairy, no hes not, he said hes workin late and am i gonna snap out this mood :haha: i dont know if something could happen to me? i was admitted to hospital last august with 3 weeks to live due to alcohol, i havnt got cirrhossis was just on the verge of my last few weeks of living :dohh: i dont know what she will say, she isnt happy with my weight and she's given me shit loads of tablets, but i've stopped them, i have to see a gastro dr in the hospital every three months, my liver is takin up half my stomach! she thinks i'm on anti depressants, beta blockers, an antibiotic for the rest of my life, spirolactine which is a tablet to reduce my bloating, not bloated....stopped, i only take the thiamine and vitamin strong b compound and codeine for the tension headaches, which happen after along abuse. see i was drinkin heavily since i was 14, doing drugs etc.... so stopping the drugs was easy... 3 days of pain... bang done that was 2006, but the wine diffo story, had loads of physical symptoms. i did ask her once if i would ever have kids and she said you have periods dont you? so there you go? :shrug:
your not dumb hun, i'm just complicated :haha::haha: by bmi should be 24 but that would never happen, i'm 5ft3, bmi 24 is 9st10.... cos they say th have a baby you have to have healthy bmi see...... what do you think? it asked me if i ovulated, i put no, cos i've only seen one, that was 3 months ago, but then i saw 2 lines on the stick???? i'm sooooooo confused, if i tell her, what could she do, i mean test wise? not like slap me :haha::haha::haha:
xxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

If you tell her thats what you want and plan to do regardless she may well be able to help you. Its better than she helps you to do it safely than you say right im stopping all meds cos I want a baby and then something happening to you. 

You have done an amazing thing to over come 2 addictions you should be very proud of yourself and because you made mistakes in your past it should not allow it to effect your future and im sure the Drs dont want it to effect your future either. 

Slightly different situation but my friend who suffers from bipolar got put on pregnant safe medication to enable her to conceive her 2 children and enable them to be healthy so im sure the docs can help you in the same sort of way :shrug: 

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## discoangel

I really think you should tell her. Just in case there is something they can give you to help. At the end of the day it is your decision so you dont have to take any of their advise but think you should at least let them know, so you can hear their advise.


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> If you tell her thats what you want and plan to do regardless she may well be able to help you. Its better than she helps you to do it safely than you say right im stopping all meds cos I want a baby and then something happening to you.
> 
> You have done an amazing thing to over come 2 addictions you should be very proud of yourself and because you made mistakes in your past it should not allow it to effect your future and im sure the Drs dont want it to effect your future either.
> 
> Slightly different situation but my friend who suffers from bipolar got put on pregnant safe medication to enable her to conceive her 2 children and enable them to be healthy so im sure the docs can help you in the same sort of way :shrug:
> 
> :hugs: :hugs:

:flower:
ahh see thats why your my little cup cake, yeah my past is buried... i go to pubs and eat but drink j20, even andy stopped drinking, but the same with the gear, once you stop and look at the state of yourself before, you know oh my god how and why did i let it happen :growlmad: mmmm yeah so there is something she could do? no, shes well nice and always praising me, so yeah i think i will tell her, christ i have hundreds of boxes of tablets in my cupboard, i'll have to tell her i stopped them all in december :blush: well i'm still alive arent i :haha::haha: i drink her silly drinks, but all my family are a slight build so i will never be fat, i was 8.5st when i had josh, then the day after was back in my size 8s, so its just in my make up innit :hugs:
xxxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
do you know what they put your friend on? xxxx:hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

discoangel said:


> I really think you should tell her. Just in case there is something they can give you to help. At the end of the day it is your decision so you dont have to take any of their advise but think you should at least let them know, so you can hear their advise.

:flower:
yeah, i think you girlies are right :hugs: i do need to tell her and come clean about all the tablets i'm not takin, could she do blood tests and things to see if i'm working properly :haha::haha:
xxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

I dont know but I can find out :). 

Some people are just naturally slim growlmad:) Joking! 
Sometimes Drs do know what they are talking about and she will be aware of that so wont expect you to pile on the pounds when its just not you. 

I bet she wont be worried that your TTC she will just want you fit and healthy to be able to succeed. Bet you will be so glad you saw her when you do and wonder why you didnt do it in December!!

Make sure you keep us updated when you do go :hugs:


----------



## Baby_Dust

Ahhh sounds like you've had a rough day Sarah! Hope it all works out! 

Work sooo get in the way of my b'n'bing! Lol! 

What info do the psychics ask for? 12 pages of info is pretty impressive! 

Stupid witch :( can't believe she's rearing her ugly head! Does she not know she not allowed in this thread! 

You guys think I should set up a FB secret group for us ladies to keep in touch? Or stay on here.


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Baby_Dust said:


> Ahhh sounds like you've had a rough day Sarah! Hope it all works out!
> 
> Work sooo get in the way of my b'n'bing! Lol!
> 
> What info do the psychics ask for? 12 pages of info is pretty impressive!
> 
> Stupid witch :( can't believe she's rearing her ugly head! Does she not know she not allowed in this thread!
> 
> You guys think I should set up a FB secret group for us ladies to keep in touch? Or stay on here.

:wave:

I hate being at work and missing all the action too but I have this week off :haha:

I would happily join a FB group but only if it is private and none of my friends or family could see what I write as No one knows we are TTC :haha:

AF is horrible Im hoping not to see her face for a while .. I can hope! :). 

The physic I used to get a short and sweet message about when Im going to conceive and gender etc is a lady call Suzy Rayne. 

https://www.psychicbabyreadings.co.uk/


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> I dont know but I can find out :).
> 
> Some people are just naturally slim growlmad:) Joking!
> Sometimes Drs do know what they are talking about and she will be aware of that so wont expect you to pile on the pounds when its just not you.
> 
> I bet she wont be worried that your TTC she will just want you fit and healthy to be able to succeed. Bet you will be so glad you saw her when you do and wonder why you didnt do it in December!!
> 
> Make sure you keep us updated when you do go :hugs:

:flower:
hello my lil power ranger, aahhh love you :haha: your a star, cd21 still high, why doesnt it go bloody low.....i've only got 3 sticks left now!!!! well andy surprised me, said he was really sorry and didnt think it was getting to me, cos i make a joke out of everything, thats the way i am, i dont take things too seriously cos of my past, i just laugh and joke about things now, i hated who i was then, the slightest thing would set me off.... thought i had bipolar at 1 point lol :haha:
your probably right, i mean she calls it a joke the amount of tablets "i'm on" :haha: heres my tablet breakdown 1 thiamine, 3 vit b, 4 codeine, thats what i take.... now what she thinks.... 1 thiamine, 1 ciprofloaxcin, 3 vit b, 1 spironlactine, 4 beta blockers, 3 amytripalyne, 15 diazepam and finally 1 zopiclone, thats per day! the hospital have me on most of them, she has me on the important things, like thiamine, helps with your brain, vit b helps when your low on iron and codeine for the headaches. she even put the headaches down to too many tablets.... but they came from the hospital, they sent me for a brain scan cos they didnt believe that it was withdrawal but my dr was right!!! she even swore when i told her my list, so yeah shes nice and understanding :hugs:
his little surprise was he's booked me in for a riding lesson on sat, cos i aint been for ages, so me the silly cow said i thought you said i wasnt allowed to do any exercise :dohh: how un grateful is that:dohh: he was like i'll cancel it then, so I,ME actually apologized :blush: and said that came out wrong.....
do you think we should dtd tonight? as its top up night? i still think i did peak, i've never seen two lines on it :winkwink: but maybe i'm not even ovulating? :shrug:
my appointment is at 3.30 next thurs..... how do i drop it in??? :blush:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Baby_Dust said:
> 
> 
> Ahhh sounds like you've had a rough day Sarah! Hope it all works out!
> 
> Work sooo get in the way of my b'n'bing! Lol!
> 
> What info do the psychics ask for? 12 pages of info is pretty impressive!
> 
> Stupid witch :( can't believe she's rearing her ugly head! Does she not know she not allowed in this thread!
> 
> You guys think I should set up a FB secret group for us ladies to keep in touch? Or stay on here.
> 
> :wave:
> 
> I hate being at work and missing all the action too but I have this week off :haha:
> 
> I would happily join a FB group but only if it is private and none of my friends or family could see what I write as No one knows we are TTC :haha:
> 
> AF is horrible Im hoping not to see her face for a while .. I can hope! :).
> 
> The physic I used to get a short and sweet message about when Im going to conceive and gender etc is a lady call Suzy Rayne.
> 
> https://www.psychicbabyreadings.co.uk/Click to expand...

:flower:
no its just me, been hormonal, and snappy :haha:
xxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Baby_Dust said:


> Ahhh sounds like you've had a rough day Sarah! Hope it all works out!
> 
> Work sooo get in the way of my b'n'bing! Lol!
> 
> What info do the psychics ask for? 12 pages of info is pretty impressive!
> 
> Stupid witch :( can't believe she's rearing her ugly head! Does she not know she not allowed in this thread!
> 
> You guys think I should set up a FB secret group for us ladies to keep in touch? Or stay on here.

:flower:
some of it is obvious from your star sign, but she might pick up on something specific.... like my stomach and ggirl bein married :shrug: yeah its very long, the links down there somewhere :haha: tara her name is, fb is as private as you make it, i'm friends with ggirl but we never talk on there, its on here, we just like things.... like i was gonna write on her wall, but then i wouldnt want people askin her who's that or how do you know her? do you know what i mean...
xxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Baby_Dust said:
> 
> 
> Ahhh sounds like you've had a rough day Sarah! Hope it all works out!
> 
> Work sooo get in the way of my b'n'bing! Lol!
> 
> What info do the psychics ask for? 12 pages of info is pretty impressive!
> 
> Stupid witch :( can't believe she's rearing her ugly head! Does she not know she not allowed in this thread!
> 
> You guys think I should set up a FB secret group for us ladies to keep in touch? Or stay on here.
> 
> :wave:
> 
> I hate being at work and missing all the action too but I have this week off :haha:
> 
> I would happily join a FB group but only if it is private and none of my friends or family could see what I write as No one knows we are TTC :haha:
> 
> AF is horrible Im hoping not to see her face for a while .. I can hope! :).
> 
> The physic I used to get a short and sweet message about when Im going to conceive and gender etc is a lady call Suzy Rayne.
> 
> https://www.psychicbabyreadings.co.uk/Click to expand...

yeah, set 1 up, i'd join..... we all would prob, but stay on here too :hugs:
xxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Sarah your fingers must ache from all that typing already this morning :haha:

Glad you have an appointment booked. I say just put it out there like straight away, just tell her you have to get it off your chest. 
Im sure she will be fine with it. 

Im waiting for a reply back from my friend about medication - she probably thinks im a right werido asking her that :haha:

As for you writing on my FB wall and people asking me who you were I would simply say I met her in the mental hospital :haha: 
Do you think they would believe me :rofl:

As for that silly monitor of yours, I cant imagine you will see a peak this late on so im not sure if its worth feeding it old sticks just to keep it happy? 

Awwww :hugs: Im so glad Andy made things up with you and YES to DTD tonight - make up sex is the best :haha: :blush: 

Anyway how are you today? 
Ive been naughty and ordered ANOTHER physic reading to seen when I will conceive - Thats another £10 I wont see again Opppps. 
My nose is running and I keep sneezing and coughing ... Annoying. 

Right ill stop typing now :shrug:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Sarah your fingers must ache from all that typing already this morning :haha:
> 
> Glad you have an appointment booked. I say just put it out there like straight away, just tell her you have to get it off your chest.
> Im sure she will be fine with it.
> 
> Im waiting for a reply back from my friend about medication - she probably thinks im a right werido asking her that :haha:
> 
> As for you writing on my FB wall and people asking me who you were I would simply say I met her in the mental hospital :haha:
> Do you think they would believe me :rofl:
> 
> As for that silly monitor of yours, I cant imagine you will see a peak this late on so im not sure if its worth feeding it old sticks just to keep it happy?
> 
> Awwww :hugs: Im so glad Andy made things up with you and YES to DTD tonight - make up sex is the best :haha: :blush:
> 
> Anyway how are you today?
> Ive been naughty and ordered ANOTHER physic reading to seen when I will conceive - Thats another £10 I wont see again Opppps.
> My nose is running and I keep sneezing and coughing ... Annoying.
> 
> Right ill stop typing now :shrug:

:haha::haha: yeah, they'd believe that, but then they wouldn't believe you'd been to mental assylum :haha::haha:
yeah use the last 3, then resuse the last one :thumbup: its should bloody go low by then..... do you think i peaked by looking at my sticks? :shrug:
ok we will do the deed, oh god what excuse did you give your friend :haha::haha::haha: i'm good today hun, you? :hugs:
:haha::haha::haha:oohhhh when do you get it back?, did you just pay through paypal? xxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

sarahkr said:


> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> Sarah your fingers must ache from all that typing already this morning :haha:
> 
> Glad you have an appointment booked. I say just put it out there like straight away, just tell her you have to get it off your chest.
> Im sure she will be fine with it.
> 
> Im waiting for a reply back from my friend about medication - she probably thinks im a right werido asking her that :haha:
> 
> As for you writing on my FB wall and people asking me who you were I would simply say I met her in the mental hospital :haha:
> Do you think they would believe me :rofl:
> 
> As for that silly monitor of yours, I cant imagine you will see a peak this late on so im not sure if its worth feeding it old sticks just to keep it happy?
> 
> Awwww :hugs: Im so glad Andy made things up with you and YES to DTD tonight - make up sex is the best :haha: :blush:
> 
> Anyway how are you today?
> Ive been naughty and ordered ANOTHER physic reading to seen when I will conceive - Thats another £10 I wont see again Opppps.
> My nose is running and I keep sneezing and coughing ... Annoying.
> 
> Right ill stop typing now :shrug:
> 
> :haha::haha: yeah, they'd believe that, but then they wouldn't believe you'd been to mental assylum :haha::haha:
> yeah use the last 3, then resuse the last one :thumbup: its should bloody go low by then..... do you think i peaked by looking at my sticks? :shrug:
> ok we will do the deed, oh god what excuse did you give your friend :haha::haha::haha: i'm good today hun, you? :hugs:
> :haha::haha::haha:oohhhh when do you get it back?, did you just pay through paypal? xxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

oh chiccy, my pregnacare should come today, what shall i do, wait till af? xxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Ive got to wait at least 7 working days for my reading!! Will feel like forever = Hopefully it will come before that though. 
Yeah I paid through paypal, Its the probably the safest option. 

I just used the most common excuse - My friend would like to know :haha: 
She will buy it becuase she knows im not on meds so I hopefully wont be asked anymore quesions haha. 

I got my reading from here - if your interested

https://psychic123ukreadings.net/


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Im going to compare it to the one I got from Suzy :thumbup:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Ive got to wait at least 7 working days for my reading!! Will feel like forever = Hopefully it will come before that though.
> Yeah I paid through paypal, Its the probably the safest option.
> 
> I just used the most common excuse - My friend would like to know :haha:
> She will buy it becuase she knows im not on meds so I hopefully wont be asked anymore quesions haha.
> 
> I got my reading from here - if your interested
> 
> https://psychic123ukreadings.net/

:haha::haha:yeah if she asks, say they think shes bipolar, but shes trying for a baby and doesnt know if she should be :haha::haha:
i might get mine done, :winkwink: 7 days yeah? i didnt wanna sound ungrateful to andy but i would have preffered him to take me on sunday to see helen the medium? he hates that stuff :growlmad: but i love it :haha: no i'm asking about the pregnacare cos theres 60 tabs, 30 for me and 30 for andy???? should i wait till af? :shrug:
xxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Yes do it!!! the Suzy Rayne one I done only takes 3 days to come through and its cheaper £6.25. 

Her link is: https://www.psychicbabyreadings.co.uk/

I think you can start taking them straight away? I dunno I cant remember what I done I just started taking them, as Jay binned the leaflet by accident oppps. 
Maybe check your leaflet and see what it says :haha:

Let me know if you do get a reading :happydance:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Yes do it!!! the Suzy Rayne one I done only takes 3 days to come through and its cheaper £6.25.
> 
> Her link is: https://www.psychicbabyreadings.co.uk/
> 
> I think you can start taking them straight away? I dunno I cant remember what I done I just started taking them, as Jay binned the leaflet by accident oppps.
> Maybe check your leaflet and see what it says :haha:
> 
> Let me know if you do get a reading :happydance:

:flower:
ok hunny, i'll wait for the post, got my assignment back, have to re do it, i think i based it on my own experiences, so i think it will have to be text book, oooohh only took 2 friggin weeks, just gonna open it on the pc xxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Oh no, I hate assignments, I have loads of work to be doing but ive decided im going to spend sunday doing it all because today im spending the day with my sister and tomorrow will be food shopping and chilling with DH :haha: 

Im super bored but dont want to get out of bed yet lol


----------



## Lazydaisys

sarahkr said:


> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> I dont know but I can find out :).
> 
> Some people are just naturally slim growlmad:) Joking!
> Sometimes Drs do know what they are talking about and she will be aware of that so wont expect you to pile on the pounds when its just not you.
> 
> I bet she wont be worried that your TTC she will just want you fit and healthy to be able to succeed. Bet you will be so glad you saw her when you do and wonder why you didnt do it in December!!
> 
> Make sure you keep us updated when you do go :hugs:
> 
> :flower:
> hello my lil power ranger, aahhh love you :haha: your a star, cd21 still high, why doesnt it go bloody low.....i've only got 3 sticks left now!!!! well andy surprised me, said he was really sorry and didnt think it was getting to me, cos i make a joke out of everything, thats the way i am, i dont take things too seriously cos of my past, i just laugh and joke about things now, i hated who i was then, the slightest thing would set me off.... thought i had bipolar at 1 point lol :haha:
> your probably right, i mean she calls it a joke the amount of tablets "i'm on" :haha: heres my tablet breakdown 1 thiamine, 3 vit b, 4 codeine, thats what i take.... now what she thinks.... 1 thiamine, 1 ciprofloaxcin, 3 vit b, 1 spironlactine, 4 beta blockers, 3 amytripalyne, 15 diazepam and finally 1 zopiclone, thats per day! the hospital have me on most of them, she has me on the important things, like thiamine, helps with your brain, vit b helps when your low on iron and codeine for the headaches. she even put the headaches down to too many tablets.... but they came from the hospital, they sent me for a brain scan cos they didnt believe that it was withdrawal but my dr was right!!! she even swore when i told her my list, so yeah shes nice and understanding :hugs:
> his little surprise was he's booked me in for a riding lesson on sat, cos i aint been for ages, so me the silly cow said i thought you said i wasnt allowed to do any exercise :dohh: how un grateful is that:dohh: he was like i'll cancel it then, so I,ME actually apologized :blush: and said that came out wrong.....
> do you think we should dtd tonight? as its top up night? i still think i did peak, i've never seen two lines on it :winkwink: but maybe i'm not even ovulating? :shrug:
> my appointment is at 3.30 next thurs..... how do i drop it in??? :blush:
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

You guys are up early!::sleep:

When I was stressing waiting for my egg picture I asked my doctor. ( not the one who has told me to stop using the monitor) about it. she said if you are having lows and highs and a period then you are more than likely ovulating as its showing quite a change in hormone levels. Maybe you are ovulating somewhere on the highs and egg day hormone levels are so similar to high it's not picking it up. I suppose this why the little machine is good as if you go with the high days you are still in with a good chance. 
I read on the Internet some stories of people concieving on high days with no egg day. So good luck. You could always ask for a blood test and say it would put your mind at ease.

My friend is also on loads of medication about 20 tablets a day for an immuno disease. She was told having kids was a bad idea due to putting adding straine on her body. She told them that was her plan and they gave her an appointment, reduced her levels, changed her medication and now they are monitoring her and keeping a better eye on her. She been for lung function tests etc. THey have to be accepting of the situation and not judge. 

I work with a lovely lady who is trying to increase her bmi for ivf and I am also quite slight we have been scoffing cake every morning after breakfast. I got weighed at the clinic the other day and was just in the ok range.Putting on weight can also be tricky when its not your natural appetite. I never feel hungry and often forget to eat!

No update on the reading yet and going away tomorrow. My husband would kill me for wasting money on the a reading. Ha ha. I know what you mean about keeping upbeat and pretending its not bothering you. I do the same for weeks and then can burst into tears at an insensitive comment.:wacko:
:flower:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Oh no, I hate assignments, I have loads of work to be doing but ive decided im going to spend sunday doing it all because today im spending the day with my sister and tomorrow will be food shopping and chilling with DH :haha:
> 
> Im super bored but dont want to get out of bed yet lol

:happydance:oh i only got one wrong, it was the difference between drug missuse and drug abuse...... i thought it would be that one, my opinion is there is no difference, missuse leads to abuse, but i need to back it up:happydance: just doing it know, then i've passed, on to assignment 2, oohhh how exciting :happydance:
xxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs:
she put at the end, that was very interesting and well thought out, i thought well i have got the t shirt love, but :happydance::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> I dont know but I can find out :).
> 
> Some people are just naturally slim growlmad:) Joking!
> Sometimes Drs do know what they are talking about and she will be aware of that so wont expect you to pile on the pounds when its just not you.
> 
> I bet she wont be worried that your TTC she will just want you fit and healthy to be able to succeed. Bet you will be so glad you saw her when you do and wonder why you didnt do it in December!!
> 
> Make sure you keep us updated when you do go :hugs:
> 
> :flower:
> hello my lil power ranger, aahhh love you :haha: your a star, cd21 still high, why doesnt it go bloody low.....i've only got 3 sticks left now!!!! well andy surprised me, said he was really sorry and didnt think it was getting to me, cos i make a joke out of everything, thats the way i am, i dont take things too seriously cos of my past, i just laugh and joke about things now, i hated who i was then, the slightest thing would set me off.... thought i had bipolar at 1 point lol :haha:
> your probably right, i mean she calls it a joke the amount of tablets "i'm on" :haha: heres my tablet breakdown 1 thiamine, 3 vit b, 4 codeine, thats what i take.... now what she thinks.... 1 thiamine, 1 ciprofloaxcin, 3 vit b, 1 spironlactine, 4 beta blockers, 3 amytripalyne, 15 diazepam and finally 1 zopiclone, thats per day! the hospital have me on most of them, she has me on the important things, like thiamine, helps with your brain, vit b helps when your low on iron and codeine for the headaches. she even put the headaches down to too many tablets.... but they came from the hospital, they sent me for a brain scan cos they didnt believe that it was withdrawal but my dr was right!!! she even swore when i told her my list, so yeah shes nice and understanding :hugs:
> his little surprise was he's booked me in for a riding lesson on sat, cos i aint been for ages, so me the silly cow said i thought you said i wasnt allowed to do any exercise :dohh: how un grateful is that:dohh: he was like i'll cancel it then, so I,ME actually apologized :blush: and said that came out wrong.....
> do you think we should dtd tonight? as its top up night? i still think i did peak, i've never seen two lines on it :winkwink: but maybe i'm not even ovulating? :shrug:
> my appointment is at 3.30 next thurs..... how do i drop it in??? :blush:
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> You guys are up early!::sleep:
> 
> When I was stressing waiting for my egg picture I asked my doctor. ( not the one who has told me to stop using the monitor) about it. she said if you are having lows and highs and a period then you are more than likely ovulating as its showing quite a change in hormone levels. Maybe you are ovulating somewhere on the highs and egg day hormone levels are so similar to high it's not picking it up. I suppose this why the little machine is good as if you go with the high days you are still in with a good chance.
> I read on the Internet some stories of people concieving on high days with no egg day. So good luck. You could always ask for a blood test and say it would put your mind at ease.
> 
> My friend is also on loads of medication about 20 tablets a day for an immuno disease. She was told having kids was a bad idea due to putting adding straine on her body. She told them that was her plan and they gave her an appointment, reduced her levels, changed her medication and now they are monitoring her and keeping a better eye on her. She been for lung function tests etc. THey have to be accepting of the situation and not judge.
> 
> I work with a lovely lady who is trying to increase her bmi for ivf and I am also quite slight we have been scoffing cake every morning after breakfast. I got weighed at the clinic the other day and was just in the ok range.Putting on weight can also be tricky when its not your natural appetite. I never feel hungry and often forget to eat!
> 
> No update on the reading yet and going away tomorrow. My husband would kill me for wasting money on the a reading. Ha ha. I know what you mean about keeping upbeat and pretending its not bothering you. I do the same for weeks and then can burst into tears at an insensitive comment.:wacko:
> :flower:Click to expand...

:flower:
oh thanks for that hun, i'm the same, i forget to eat sometimes..... but i'm hoping that seeing 2 blue lines meant i did peak, it just didnt pick it up :growlmad:
but i'll keep going like a good girl, and thanks girlies, your all right :thumbup: speaking to the dr is for the best :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

:happydance: 
Go you Sarah!!! :happydance: 
:dance:

Lazydaisys - My DH would kill me too if he found out i bought 2!!! :haha:
But it puts my mind at ease so he should consider that :shrug:
When did you purchase yours?


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Wish i could forget to eat!! All I think about is food :dohh:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Galaxy Girl said:


> :happydance:
> Go you Sarah!!! :happydance:
> :dance:
> 
> Lazydaisys - My DH would kill me too if he found out i bought 2!!! :haha:
> But it puts my mind at ease so he should consider that :shrug:
> When did you purchase yours?

It's worth it, just for the reassurance it's going to happen. I will believe her because I want to! After 19 months I feel despair that I'm getting old - 33 my husband is 37. Maybe we left it too late:dohh: I love kids and I work with them everyday then I come home and wonder when's it going to be my turn?? :cry:Requested the reading yesterday. I payed out my own account- sneaky!! He also finds it weird me going on here so I always delete the browsing history.

With regards to to forgetting to eat I think it's probably laziness . Can't be bothered with breakfast, unless I make myself and then I'm with somebody...like yesterday and it 3 pm and they are hungry so I get a sandwich too, then got busy and didn't eat until husband said at nine pm should be get a macdonals?? :shrug:Oh yeah I'm a bad wife and I hate cooking... Lazy!!! Lol x


----------



## Galaxy Girl

:haha: that made me chuckle! 
Im a good little wife and cook meals for DH and rarely eat fast food but im still FAT :dohh:

Your probably recieve your reading this evening then I reckon. 

I work with children too :dance: And thats my excuse when people ask when im going to have children and I dont want them to know Ive been trying for 15 months!!! 

I spend far to much time on here and my DH thinks its strange to but meh I like it. He goes on his Audi forum and I dont question it so he has to live with it. I think I would go crazy without you ladies!


----------



## janeydee

Hi,

This is my 1stmonth of using the CBFM this time around as you already know.

The monitor jumped from low to peak on CD10, which i thought was really early. Although i didnt know when i was expected to OV as i have never charted etc. I did had a moderate bleed on this day too which lasted for maybe 6 hours...

Anyway at 14 dpo which would of been cd24 (last cycle was 32 days long) i tested and got the biggest fattest negative ever!

Im now at 17dpo and have no preg symptoms other than very mild on and off cramps, which are that mild i dont know weather its all in my head!! and today i feel a bit sickly but I have no other signs what so ever that AF is on her way either and another BFN (Although it was an IC)

Im really unsure as to weather the monitor was right, although the bleed makes me think it was but after having a lot of ewcm the following week for a few days its thrown me again. 

we dtd the morning of the day i supposedly had my 1st peak and 3 times on the 2nd day and again on the high day that followed. 

I got pregnant with my little boy 1st time round 2 years ago using the monitor, so a huge part of me believes it but this time i duno, im just a bit unsure.

I have reset it though with it being so long ago and having a baby, I mean things can change cant they?!?

So confused.... :-(
Ive got a FRER test at home but im trying to put off using it, as i dont want to waste it.... what do u think?


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> :happydance:
> Go you Sarah!!! :happydance:
> :dance:
> 
> Lazydaisys - My DH would kill me too if he found out i bought 2!!! :haha:
> But it puts my mind at ease so he should consider that :shrug:
> When did you purchase yours?

:thumbup:just did it, god i hate pc's...... now it is like an essay, propper backed up, tww:haha::haha::haha: to get marked yipeeeeee:happydance:
thanks chiccy xxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> :haha: that made me chuckle!
> Im a good little wife and cook meals for DH and rarely eat fast food but im still FAT :dohh:
> 
> Your probably recieve your reading this evening then I reckon.
> 
> I work with children too :dance: And thats my excuse when people ask when im going to have children and I dont want them to know Ive been trying for 15 months!!!
> 
> I spend far to much time on here and my DH thinks its strange to but meh I like it. He goes on his Audi forum and I dont question it so he has to live with it. I think I would go crazy without you ladies!

:growlmad: you are so not fat young lady!!!!!! yeah andy thinks the same about me going on here, i love speakin to you lot, i can say things and tell you what i'm feeling more than i can to andy, :hugs: its just nice to know, if i need advice, you're all always here to help, its great:hugs:
xxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

janeydee said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my 1stmonth of using the CBFM this time around as you already know.
> 
> The monitor jumped from low to peak on CD10, which i thought was really early. Although i didnt know when i was expected to OV as i have never charted etc. I did had a moderate bleed on this day too which lasted for maybe 6 hours...
> 
> Anyway at 14 dpo which would of been cd24 (last cycle was 32 days long) i tested and got the biggest fattest negative ever!
> 
> Im now at 17dpo and have no preg symptoms other than very mild on and off cramps, which are that mild i dont know weather its all in my head!! and today i feel a bit sickly but I have no other signs what so ever that AF is on her way either and another BFN (Although it was an IC)
> 
> Im really unsure as to weather the monitor was right, although the bleed makes me think it was but after having a lot of ewcm the following week for a few days its thrown me again.
> 
> we dtd the morning of the day i supposedly had my 1st peak and 3 times on the 2nd day and again on the high day that followed.
> 
> I got pregnant with my little boy 1st time round 2 years ago using the monitor, so a huge part of me believes it but this time i duno, im just a bit unsure.
> 
> I have reset it though with it being so long ago and having a baby, I mean things can change cant they?!?
> 
> So confused.... :-(
> Ive got a FRER test at home but im trying to put off using it, as i dont want to waste it.... what do u think?

:flower:
hey, i reset my monitor, this is first time using it since its been reset, i had no peak, but 2 lines on the stick, so i'm not a very good one to ask.... have you been takin evening primrose oil by any chance? xxx:hugs:


----------



## janeydee

sarahkr said:


> janeydee said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> This is my 1stmonth of using the CBFM this time around as you already know.
> 
> The monitor jumped from low to peak on CD10, which i thought was really early. Although i didnt know when i was expected to OV as i have never charted etc. I did had a moderate bleed on this day too which lasted for maybe 6 hours...
> 
> Anyway at 14 dpo which would of been cd24 (last cycle was 32 days long) i tested and got the biggest fattest negative ever!
> 
> Im now at 17dpo and have no preg symptoms other than very mild on and off cramps, which are that mild i dont know weather its all in my head!! and today i feel a bit sickly but I have no other signs what so ever that AF is on her way either and another BFN (Although it was an IC)
> 
> Im really unsure as to weather the monitor was right, although the bleed makes me think it was but after having a lot of ewcm the following week for a few days its thrown me again.
> 
> we dtd the morning of the day i supposedly had my 1st peak and 3 times on the 2nd day and again on the high day that followed.
> 
> I got pregnant with my little boy 1st time round 2 years ago using the monitor, so a huge part of me believes it but this time i duno, im just a bit unsure.
> 
> I have reset it though with it being so long ago and having a baby, I mean things can change cant they?!?
> 
> So confused.... :-(
> Ive got a FRER test at home but im trying to put off using it, as i dont want to waste it.... what do u think?
> 
> :flower:
> hey, i reset my monitor, this is first time using it since its been reset, i had no peak, but 2 lines on the stick, so i'm not a very good one to ask.... have you been takin evening primrose oil by any chance? xxx:hugs:Click to expand...

Nope i didnt end up taking it, just been taking folic acid and thats it... 
Im totally confused. 
I read somewhere of a lady getting her BFP at 20DPO but i just want to know. 
I cant retest now until Monday, as were going away for the weekend with my family (in a caravan) who dont know anything about it and i dont think you can hide much like tests in a caravan can you haha esp with kids runnin everywhere...
Im im not i just with AF would show, so i can reset my monitor and start again...


----------



## Lazydaisys

What's the primrose for?? Thanks


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> What's the primrose for?? Thanks

:haha:i've been taking it this cycle, but yor supposed to stop when you ovulate and my sticks are way tooo confusin :wacko: but, it makes your cm more noticeable, i've stopped takin it now, cos i felt like i was wettin myself :haha::haha: but, it has helped trackin your cm :thumbup: bit toooo much for me :haha::haha::haha:
xxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

janeydee said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> janeydee said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> This is my 1stmonth of using the CBFM this time around as you already know.
> 
> The monitor jumped from low to peak on CD10, which i thought was really early. Although i didnt know when i was expected to OV as i have never charted etc. I did had a moderate bleed on this day too which lasted for maybe 6 hours...
> 
> Anyway at 14 dpo which would of been cd24 (last cycle was 32 days long) i tested and got the biggest fattest negative ever!
> 
> Im now at 17dpo and have no preg symptoms other than very mild on and off cramps, which are that mild i dont know weather its all in my head!! and today i feel a bit sickly but I have no other signs what so ever that AF is on her way either and another BFN (Although it was an IC)
> 
> Im really unsure as to weather the monitor was right, although the bleed makes me think it was but after having a lot of ewcm the following week for a few days its thrown me again.
> 
> we dtd the morning of the day i supposedly had my 1st peak and 3 times on the 2nd day and again on the high day that followed.
> 
> I got pregnant with my little boy 1st time round 2 years ago using the monitor, so a huge part of me believes it but this time i duno, im just a bit unsure.
> 
> I have reset it though with it being so long ago and having a baby, I mean things can change cant they?!?
> 
> So confused.... :-(
> Ive got a FRER test at home but im trying to put off using it, as i dont want to waste it.... what do u think?
> 
> :flower:
> hey, i reset my monitor, this is first time using it since its been reset, i had no peak, but 2 lines on the stick, so i'm not a very good one to ask.... have you been takin evening primrose oil by any chance? xxx:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Nope i didnt end up taking it, just been taking folic acid and thats it...
> Im totally confused.
> I read somewhere of a lady getting her BFP at 20DPO but i just want to know.
> I cant retest now until Monday, as were going away for the weekend with my family (in a caravan) who dont know anything about it and i dont think you can hide much like tests in a caravan can you haha esp with kids runnin everywhere...
> Im im not i just with AF would show, so i can reset my monitor and start again...Click to expand...

:flower:
yeah you can reset it anytime.... just use an old stick..... when do you want to reset? now or monday? the only thing is if you are resettin it now, it will take it as cd1? so if you wanna do it monday am.... just take the batts out till then? xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

sarahkr said:


> Lazydaisys said:
> 
> 
> What's the primrose for?? Thanks
> 
> :haha:i've been taking it this cycle, but yor supposed to stop when you ovulate and my sticks are way tooo confusin :wacko: but, it makes your cm more noticeable, i've stopped takin it now, cos i felt like i was wettin myself :haha::haha: but, it has helped trackin your cm :thumbup: bit toooo much for me :haha::haha::haha:
> xxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I'll get some just in case:winkwink:something else for me to obsess with this cycle. :wacko:


----------



## Lazydaisys

I tried the eating pineapple after o for a week. An old wives tale about helping bean to stick last month . It didnt work. Maybe primrose this month x


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> I tried the eating pineapple after o for a week. An old wives tale about helping bean to stick last month . It didnt work. Maybe primrose this month x

:haha::haha: yeah add another obsession in :haha::haha: wtf are we like, it deffo helps, you have to get your fingers up there to check yukkk but monitor it off this
https://www.babymed.com/fertility-awareness/how-check-cervical-mucus-fertility-12-steps
it sound disgustin i know, but the epo does help :haha::haha::haha: asda, 2.99 30 tabs :winkwink: xxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## janeydee

sarahkr said:


> janeydee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> janeydee said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> This is my 1stmonth of using the CBFM this time around as you already know.
> 
> The monitor jumped from low to peak on CD10, which i thought was really early. Although i didnt know when i was expected to OV as i have never charted etc. I did had a moderate bleed on this day too which lasted for maybe 6 hours...
> 
> Anyway at 14 dpo which would of been cd24 (last cycle was 32 days long) i tested and got the biggest fattest negative ever!
> 
> Im now at 17dpo and have no preg symptoms other than very mild on and off cramps, which are that mild i dont know weather its all in my head!! and today i feel a bit sickly but I have no other signs what so ever that AF is on her way either and another BFN (Although it was an IC)
> 
> Im really unsure as to weather the monitor was right, although the bleed makes me think it was but after having a lot of ewcm the following week for a few days its thrown me again.
> 
> we dtd the morning of the day i supposedly had my 1st peak and 3 times on the 2nd day and again on the high day that followed.
> 
> I got pregnant with my little boy 1st time round 2 years ago using the monitor, so a huge part of me believes it but this time i duno, im just a bit unsure.
> 
> I have reset it though with it being so long ago and having a baby, I mean things can change cant they?!?
> 
> So confused.... :-(
> Ive got a FRER test at home but im trying to put off using it, as i dont want to waste it.... what do u think?
> 
> :flower:
> hey, i reset my monitor, this is first time using it since its been reset, i had no peak, but 2 lines on the stick, so i'm not a very good one to ask.... have you been takin evening primrose oil by any chance? xxx:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Nope i didnt end up taking it, just been taking folic acid and thats it...
> Im totally confused.
> I read somewhere of a lady getting her BFP at 20DPO but i just want to know.
> I cant retest now until Monday, as were going away for the weekend with my family (in a caravan) who dont know anything about it and i dont think you can hide much like tests in a caravan can you haha esp with kids runnin everywhere...
> Im im not i just with AF would show, so i can reset my monitor and start again...Click to expand...
> 
> :flower:
> yeah you can reset it anytime.... just use an old stick..... when do you want to reset? now or monday? the only thing is if you are resettin it now, it will take it as cd1? so if you wanna do it monday am.... just take the batts out till then? xxxx:hugs:Click to expand...

Sorry chick i mean i just want AF to hurry up and arrive if im not pg so i can reset it to cd1


----------



## Lazydaisys

sarahkr said:


> Lazydaisys said:
> 
> 
> I tried the eating pineapple after o for a week. An old wives tale about helping bean to stick last month . It didnt work. Maybe primrose this month x
> 
> :haha::haha: yeah add another obsession in :haha::haha: wtf are we like, it deffo helps, you have to get your fingers up there to check yukkk but monitor it off this
> https://www.babymed.com/fertility-awareness/how-check-cervical-mucus-fertility-12-steps
> it sound disgustin i know, but the epo does help :haha::haha::haha: asda, 2.99 30 tabs :winkwink: xxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:haha:
Thanks, got a cheap pharmacy at the end of my road. Will walk around later and see if they have them. they also sell really cheap tests. 2 for 1.50. A testing addicts deam. :winkwink:The woman in shop probably feels sorry me the amount of tests I've bought. :hugs:
Does the primrose help you to get pregnant or just help you to notice cm???:blush:got an internal scan on the the 30 th.will they be bloody hell she's a bit slippery up there!!!:blush: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

janeydee said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> janeydee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> janeydee said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> This is my 1stmonth of using the CBFM this time around as you already know.
> 
> The monitor jumped from low to peak on CD10, which i thought was really early. Although i didnt know when i was expected to OV as i have never charted etc. I did had a moderate bleed on this day too which lasted for maybe 6 hours...
> 
> Anyway at 14 dpo which would of been cd24 (last cycle was 32 days long) i tested and got the biggest fattest negative ever!
> 
> Im now at 17dpo and have no preg symptoms other than very mild on and off cramps, which are that mild i dont know weather its all in my head!! and today i feel a bit sickly but I have no other signs what so ever that AF is on her way either and another BFN (Although it was an IC)
> 
> Im really unsure as to weather the monitor was right, although the bleed makes me think it was but after having a lot of ewcm the following week for a few days its thrown me again.
> 
> we dtd the morning of the day i supposedly had my 1st peak and 3 times on the 2nd day and again on the high day that followed.
> 
> I got pregnant with my little boy 1st time round 2 years ago using the monitor, so a huge part of me believes it but this time i duno, im just a bit unsure.
> 
> I have reset it though with it being so long ago and having a baby, I mean things can change cant they?!?
> 
> So confused.... :-(
> Ive got a FRER test at home but im trying to put off using it, as i dont want to waste it.... what do u think?
> 
> :flower:
> hey, i reset my monitor, this is first time using it since its been reset, i had no peak, but 2 lines on the stick, so i'm not a very good one to ask.... have you been takin evening primrose oil by any chance? xxx:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Nope i didnt end up taking it, just been taking folic acid and thats it...
> Im totally confused.
> I read somewhere of a lady getting her BFP at 20DPO but i just want to know.
> I cant retest now until Monday, as were going away for the weekend with my family (in a caravan) who dont know anything about it and i dont think you can hide much like tests in a caravan can you haha esp with kids runnin everywhere...
> Im im not i just with AF would show, so i can reset my monitor and start again...Click to expand...
> 
> :flower:
> yeah you can reset it anytime.... just use an old stick..... when do you want to reset? now or monday? the only thing is if you are resettin it now, it will take it as cd1? so if you wanna do it monday am.... just take the batts out till then? xxxx:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry chick i mean i just want AF to hurry up and arrive if im not pg so i can reset it to cd1Click to expand...

:flower:
ahh right, your waiting, how long you away for? is she due now? if she comes sunday when you wake, for example, if you get back if you get back late monday set it to what your preferable time is on tuesday as cd3 or if she comes late sunday set it tues cd2......xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lazydaisys said:
> 
> 
> I tried the eating pineapple after o for a week. An old wives tale about helping bean to stick last month . It didnt work. Maybe primrose this month x
> 
> :haha::haha: yeah add another obsession in :haha::haha: wtf are we like, it deffo helps, you have to get your fingers up there to check yukkk but monitor it off this
> https://www.babymed.com/fertility-awareness/how-check-cervical-mucus-fertility-12-steps
> it sound disgustin i know, but the epo does help :haha::haha::haha: asda, 2.99 30 tabs :winkwink: xxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:
> Thanks, got a cheap pharmacy at the end of my road. Will walk around later and see if they have them. they also sell really cheap tests. 2 for 1.50. A testing addicts deam. :winkwink:The woman in shop probably feels sorry me the amount of tests I've bought. :hugs:
> Does the primrose help you to get pregnant or just help you to notice cm???:blush:got an internal scan on the the 30 th.will they be bloody hell she's a bit slippery up there!!!:blush: :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha:yeah its supposed to, and with the wetness helps the lil swimmers get up there :winkwink: :haha: 2 pt for 1.50? or ov tests:haha: thats well cheap :happydance: :haha::haha::haha: yep you'll have a big gush :haha::haha::haha::haha: they'll think your aroused, :haha::haha: thats what i was tryin to say to ggirl about what andy said about his performance, i was toooooo wet lmfao :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha: xxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> I tried the eating pineapple after o for a week. An old wives tale about helping bean to stick last month . It didnt work. Maybe primrose this month x

:haha::haha::haha::haha: god what we like :haha::haha::haha::haha:
xxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

sarahkr said:


> Lazydaisys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lazydaisys said:
> 
> 
> I tried the eating pineapple after o for a week. An old wives tale about helping bean to stick last month . It didnt work. Maybe primrose this month x
> 
> :haha::haha: yeah add another obsession in :haha::haha: wtf are we like, it deffo helps, you have to get your fingers up there to check yukkk but monitor it off this
> https://www.babymed.com/fertility-awareness/how-check-cervical-mucus-fertility-12-steps
> it sound disgustin i know, but the epo does help :haha::haha::haha: asda, 2.99 30 tabs :winkwink: xxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:
> Thanks, got a cheap pharmacy at the end of my road. Will walk around later and see if they have them. they also sell really cheap tests. 2 for 1.50. A testing addicts deam. :winkwink:The woman in shop probably feels sorry me the amount of tests I've bought. :hugs:
> Does the primrose help you to get pregnant or just help you to notice cm???:blush:got an internal scan on the the 30 th.will they be bloody hell she's a bit slippery up there!!!:blush: :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha:
> :haha::haha::haha:yeah its supposed to, and with the wetness helps the lil swimmers get up there :winkwink: :haha: 2 pt for 1.50? or ov tests:haha: thats well cheap :happydance: :haha::haha::haha: yep you'll have a big gush :haha::haha::haha::haha: they'll think your aroused, :haha::haha: thats what i was tryin to say to ggirl about what andy said about his performance, i was toooooo wet lmfao :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha: xxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

 Yeah pregnancy tests 2 pack for 1.50. I always try to wait fit AF to arrive but as it gets closer I've got no willpower. Maybe leave the primrose experiment I'll be embarrassed enough without a gush!!! :blush::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lazydaisys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lazydaisys said:
> 
> 
> I tried the eating pineapple after o for a week. An old wives tale about helping bean to stick last month . It didnt work. Maybe primrose this month x
> 
> :haha::haha: yeah add another obsession in :haha::haha: wtf are we like, it deffo helps, you have to get your fingers up there to check yukkk but monitor it off this
> https://www.babymed.com/fertility-awareness/how-check-cervical-mucus-fertility-12-steps
> it sound disgustin i know, but the epo does help :haha::haha::haha: asda, 2.99 30 tabs :winkwink: xxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:
> Thanks, got a cheap pharmacy at the end of my road. Will walk around later and see if they have them. they also sell really cheap tests. 2 for 1.50. A testing addicts deam. :winkwink:The woman in shop probably feels sorry me the amount of tests I've bought. :hugs:
> Does the primrose help you to get pregnant or just help you to notice cm???:blush:got an internal scan on the the 30 th.will they be bloody hell she's a bit slippery up there!!!:blush: :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha:
> :haha::haha::haha:yeah its supposed to, and with the wetness helps the lil swimmers get up there :winkwink: :haha: 2 pt for 1.50? or ov tests:haha: thats well cheap :happydance: :haha::haha::haha: yep you'll have a big gush :haha::haha::haha::haha: they'll think your aroused, :haha::haha: thats what i was tryin to say to ggirl about what andy said about his performance, i was toooooo wet lmfao :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha: xxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah pregnancy tests 2 pack for 1.50. I always try to wait fit AF to arrive but as it gets closer I've got no willpower. Maybe leave the primrose experiment I'll be embarrassed enough without a gush!!! :blush::hugs:Click to expand...

:haha:jesus thats cheap..... :winkwink: :haha: i'm like that, its like oh, i'll do one, then i do it, negative, so i think oh it wont have picked it up yet cos af isnt due for 3 days :haha: so i still do another the next day :dohh: then she gets me..... sods law :haha:
xxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Did get the primrose!!! What I am I like. I will take it until ovulation then switch to my pineapple lol. Scan isnt until a week after ovulation so hopefully no gushing!!! lets see what dh thinks about the primrose??!!X


----------



## discoangel

Ok girls I could do with your advise.

Since going to the dr's and being told i am not rubella immune i have had a letter today saying i need to go in to have my rubella vaccine. However i can not ttc for 28 days after. I really dont want to miss out on a month of ttc but also want to do the right thing. The likelihood that i would get pregnant im sure is slim, but i still dont think i want to not at least try. 

What do you girls think? What would you do?


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> Did get the primrose!!! What I am I like. I will take it until ovulation then switch to my pineapple lol. Scan isnt until a week after ovulation so hopefully no gushing!!! lets see what dh thinks about the primrose??!!X

:haha:good girl, how much was it there lol xxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

discoangel said:


> Ok girls I could do with your advise.
> 
> Since going to the dr's and being told i am not rubella immune i have had a letter today saying i need to go in to have my rubella vaccine. However i can not ttc for 28 days after. I really dont want to miss out on a month of ttc but also want to do the right thing. The likelihood that i would get pregnant im sure is slim, but i still dont think i want to not at least try.
> 
> What do you girls think? What would you do?

:flower:
hellooo you, iknow what i would do, look at my situation, theres no harm in making love is there?:winkwink::hugs::hugs:


----------



## discoangel

I was thinking of using primrose this month. What strength a day should i take?

Thanks Sarah I sort of feel the same way.


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Janeydee I was reading a thread a little while ago about a lady who was using the CBFM and jumped straight from low to peak on CD10 and she fell pregnant that month, so fingers xd that will the same for you. 

:dust:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

discoangel said:


> Ok girls I could do with your advise.
> 
> Since going to the dr's and being told i am not rubella immune i have had a letter today saying i need to go in to have my rubella vaccine. However i can not ttc for 28 days after. I really dont want to miss out on a month of ttc but also want to do the right thing. The likelihood that i would get pregnant im sure is slim, but i still dont think i want to not at least try.
> 
> What do you girls think? What would you do?

I think its best to have it done - Only because you want to be immune to it when you are pregnant. 
TBH your probably better off discussing it with your GP as im not sure of the ins and outs :shrug:

But Good luck for whatever you decide to do - And TBF I may not be immune to it but I havent been to the DRS so I wont know :shrug:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

I got my Reading through about 10 mins ago. 
Alot earlier than expected :dance:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

why is I come online and you all go quiet :haha:


----------



## discoangel

Sorry Galaxy. I always come on and cant believe how many posts there have been. hehe

Thanks for your advise. I think im going to have it and then it gives my monitor longer to get to know me.:growlmad:

How are you feeling?


----------



## Galaxy Girl

discoangel said:


> Sorry Galaxy. I always come on and cant believe how many posts there have been. hehe
> 
> Thanks for your advise. I think im going to have it and then it gives my monitor longer to get to know me.:growlmad:
> 
> How are you feeling?

Yeah Its probably best, Just so annoying that you have to wait 28 days to Try and conceive after that. 

Im ok spent the day with my sister and baby neice which was nice - We played just dance 4 on the Wii :haha:

Realllyyyy wanting another tattoo done (have 1 at the moment) But it will all be about timing and not sure it will help things so thinking I will just have to wait until after Ive had a baby - However long that will take. 
My sister has just turnt 18 so wants 1. 

How are you today?


----------



## sarahkr

sarahkr said:


> discoangel said:
> 
> 
> Ok girls I could do with your advise.
> 
> Since going to the dr's and being told i am not rubella immune i have had a letter today saying i need to go in to have my rubella vaccine. However i can not ttc for 28 days after. I really dont want to miss out on a month of ttc but also want to do the right thing. The likelihood that i would get pregnant im sure is slim, but i still dont think i want to not at least try.
> 
> What do you girls think? What would you do?
> 
> :flower:
> hellooo you, iknow what i would do, look at my situation, theres no harm in making love is there?:winkwink::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

no actually there dosing you with rubella? could effect the growth of the baby e.g. deformaties etc... :nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

discoangel said:


> I was thinking of using primrose this month. What strength a day should i take?
> 
> Thanks Sarah I sort of feel the same way.

:flower:
hi hun, mine are 500mg, did you get the link further down to check your cm, save it to the toolbar xxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> I got my Reading through about 10 mins ago.
> Alot earlier than expected :dance:

:flower:
ooooohhh what did it say chiccy? xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> discoangel said:
> 
> 
> Sorry Galaxy. I always come on and cant believe how many posts there have been. hehe
> 
> Thanks for your advise. I think im going to have it and then it gives my monitor longer to get to know me.:growlmad:
> 
> How are you feeling?
> 
> Yeah Its probably best, Just so annoying that you have to wait 28 days to Try and conceive after that.
> 
> Im ok spent the day with my sister and baby neice which was nice - We played just dance 4 on the Wii :haha:
> 
> Realllyyyy wanting another tattoo done (have 1 at the moment) But it will all be about timing and not sure it will help things so thinking I will just have to wait until after Ive had a baby - However long that will take.
> My sister has just turnt 18 so wants 1.
> 
> How are you today?Click to expand...

:haha::haha:i have 5 , andy came home in a good mood :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> why is I come online and you all go quiet :haha:

:flower:
cos you dissapear lol:haha::haha::haha: no just havin tea xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Im glad Andy came home in a good mood :happydance:

Ive just had mine tea too. Now watching hollyoaks :dance:

OK so my readings. 

*Suzy Rayne*

Your reading reveals that your conception news will come in the month of July 2013 from a cycle that starts in June. The baby shows as a girl and the expected birth date is in the month of March 2014 with attention being paid to the date of the 22nd. I can also see another child in your future, another girl, born in late 2017.

I wish you and your family every happiness for the future.




*Gail (one from today)*

Spirit are showing conception this year this is showing to me as June 2013, and I see this as a baby boy born, and that all is well and healthy around all areas for you
I see one more conception, this is given as October 2015 and a healthy baby girl born 2016,and this child will complete your family

So to clarify I see 2 children ahead for you and wish you all the best for the future


----------



## Lazydaisys

Wow defo two kids then. I've not had my reading back yet. Do you think my monitor will go through customs ok in my suitcase. I don't want to take the batteries out!! Surely everybody travels with a clear blue fertility monitor???


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Im glad Andy came home in a good mood :happydance:
> 
> Ive just had mine tea too. Now watching hollyoaks :dance:
> 
> OK so my readings.
> 
> *Suzy Rayne*
> 
> Your reading reveals that your conception news will come in the month of July 2013 from a cycle that starts in June. The baby shows as a girl and the expected birth date is in the month of March 2014 with attention being paid to the date of the 22nd. I can also see another child in your future, another girl, born in late 2017.
> 
> I wish you and your family every happiness for the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gail (one from today)*
> 
> Spirit are showing conception this year this is showing to me as June 2013, and I see this as a baby boy born, and that all is well and healthy around all areas for you
> I see one more conception, this is given as October 2015 and a healthy baby girl born 2016,and this child will complete your family
> 
> So to clarify I see 2 children ahead for you and wish you all the best for the future

:winkwink:
who's the gail one? was that a paypal one? which link was it hun? xxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> Wow defo two kids then. I've not had my reading back yet. Do you think my monitor will go through customs ok in my suitcase. I don't want to take the batteries out!! Surely everybody travels with a clear blue fertility monitor???

:haha:when you off hun? :haha::haha:i dunno if you'll have to put it in your hand luggage, they've gone tight on things like that, they pulled me for my laptop and mobile phone oh and my dads razor, it was his birthday present :haha::haha: xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> Did get the primrose!!! What I am I like. I will take it until ovulation then switch to my pineapple lol. Scan isnt until a week after ovulation so hopefully no gushing!!! lets see what dh thinks about the primrose??!!X

:haha::haha::haha:he'll probably say the same as andy :haha::haha: god your wet lmfao xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

cd22 still high, 2 blue lines again grrrrrrrrrrrrr :growlmad: whats going on???? xxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Sarah - This is link for Gail 

https://psychic123ukreadings.net/


----------



## Galaxy Girl

:headspin::headspin:
*
You ladies must be busy today* :laundry: :dishes: :hangwashing:

:shrug:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> :headspin::headspin:
> *
> You ladies must be busy today* :laundry: :dishes: :hangwashing:
> 
> :shrug:

:flower:
hello my little power ranger:hugs: yeah been out all day, what have you been up to chiccy xxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

:friends::friends:
morning ladies....... where have you all gone :sad2: cd23 still high, 1 stick left, what shall i do? :shrug: open the next packet as its my first month of reset or just keep using mondays :shrug::shrug::wacko: galaxy chiccy, it looks like if i have a 28 day cycle it will be friday?????? :wacko: what shall i do??????
hope your all ok :hugs::hugs:
xxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Morning :wave:

I feel like I have been hit by a bus this morning. This horrible cold seems to be getting worse. 

Its a tough one but I would stop feeding it sticks after the last one - Either feed it old ones or none at all, Its getting ridiculous now.


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Morning :wave:
> 
> I feel like I have been hit by a bus this morning. This horrible cold seems to be getting worse.
> 
> Its a tough one but I would stop feeding it sticks after the last one - Either feed it old ones or none at all, Its getting ridiculous now.

:flower:
ahhh poorly power ranger :hugs: yeah its getting silly i'm not gonna peak on cd23 am i? i'll use the 1 tomoz and then just use it again, its just being silly, :growlmad:
you in bed miss poorly :hugs:
xxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

I have lots of work to be doing but I really CBA!! But if I dont do it I wont be ready for parents evening. Ohhhh save me :haha: 

Yeah I doubt you ovulate this late its probably already happened its just your monitor getting to know you


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> I have lots of work to be doing but I really CBA!! But if I dont do it I wont be ready for parents evening. Ohhhh save me :haha:
> 
> Yeah I doubt you ovulate this late its probably already happened its just your monitor getting to know you

:haha::haha:i'll save ya, do you wanna come and clean the house then:haha: hey, got the pregnacare yesterday :winkwink: had tea, about an hour later i said to andy, oh we've gotta take our tablets :haha: he said i've had mine :blush: theres me going on to him....... if you want a healthy baby you will have to take these :blush: it was fuckin me who forgot :blush::haha::haha::haha: he was sittin there with a big grin on his face :growlmad: maybe i am too hard on him and dont think about his feelings enough :dohh:
so just resuse tomozs over again :shrug:
xxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

:haha: I can imagine how smug he was. 

I take mine in the evening with my tea and generally forget to take it - So end up taking it late and having something quick to eat so its not taken on an empty stomach!

Jay wont take any pills :(. I dont mind to much though - Hes pretty fit and healthy. 

Yeah ill swap - Ill do your housework if you do my books :dance:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> :haha: I can imagine how smug he was.
> 
> I take mine in the evening with my tea and generally forget to take it - So end up taking it late and having something quick to eat so its not taken on an empty stomach!
> 
> Jay wont take any pills :(. I dont mind to much though - Hes pretty fit and healthy.
> 
> Yeah ill swap - Ill do your housework if you do my books :dance:

:haha:yeah well smug:haha: there was no instructions, just said take with food, so i only eat real food at night, i doubt yukky drinks are classed as food :shrug: so its easier to take at night:thumbup: oh andys fit and healthy, its just me, i was just testing him really :haha: back fired :haha::haha: yeah, i'll do your books :haha:
xxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Well I started my books then got fed up and gave up :haha:
Will do some more after my roast dinner - When I start that :haha:

Currently watching Don't tell the bride.


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Well I started my books then got fed up and gave up :haha:
> Will do some more after my roast dinner - When I start that :haha:
> 
> Currently watching Don't tell the bride.

:haha::haha:i keep doing the same with the house work, currently cooking a kinda roast :haha::haha: is it your birthday? please say its not? xxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Noooo my birthdays not until November .

My roast was good, just watch the film 'sex drive' its s bit like American pie. Funny in parts but no real story line to it :shrug:

Back to work tomorrow. Boo hoo :-(


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Noooo my birthdays not until November .
> 
> My roast was good, just watch the film 'sex drive' its s bit like American pie. Funny in parts but no real story line to it :shrug:
> 
> Back to work tomorrow. Boo hoo :-(

:flower:
helloo flower, oh thats good, saw on facebook your nice flowers etc...... :wacko: ahhhhh nah ya back to work :cry: cd24 still high, no sticks..... gonna keep using this 1, got the gastro dr tomoz in the hospital, should i tell him? or he might discharge me? my doc on thurs, i'll tell her yeah :thumbup: xxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Defo tell your Dr on thursday I wouldnt have thought hospital would need to know? If they do im sure your GP will refer you.

Ohh the flowers my in-laws bought for me - No reason for it, was a nice surprise :)

Hows your day been?


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Defo tell your Dr on thursday I wouldnt have thought hospital would need to know? If they do im sure your GP will refer you.
> 
> Ohh the flowers my in-laws bought for me - No reason for it, was a nice surprise :)
> 
> Hows your day been?

:flower:
thats why i thought it was your birthday :dohh: ahhh, thats sweet, do they always do that? :happydance: 
yeah, i'll just tell dr on thurs, :thumbup: 
are you nervous about friday:happydance::baby:
xxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

No theyre using a pain in the bum. They just turn up at my house!! 

Bare with me im on my phone. So annoying!! 

No not nervous I know its going to be a BFN :shrug:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> No theyre using a pain in the bum. They just turn up at my house!!
> 
> Bare with me im on my phone. So annoying!!
> 
> No not nervous I know its going to be a BFN :shrug:

:haha::haha:my mum and dad r the same, it gets on ya nerves sometimes :growlmad: luckily andys mum lives miles away and doesnt drive :happydance: why do you think its gonna be a no hun, cos of the psychic???? :shrug: i've booked mine for sun at 1pm.....:thumbup: 
dont be negative, i threw that bloody stick out this am :dohh: only just realised..... i'mgonna have to use 1 new 1 :growlmad: and NOT throw it out, its habbit :dohh::dohh:
i think its gonna be a :bfp::test: :happydance::happydance:
xxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

I just know these things :haha: I havent had any spotting of implantation bleeding so thats how I know! Last time I was preggo (before miscarriage) I got spotting thats how I knew I was pregnant. Cant bloody remember what DPO I got the spotting though. 

Im 6/7 DPO today I think. :shrug:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> I just know these things :haha: I havent had any spotting of implantation bleeding so thats how I know! Last time I was preggo (before miscarriage) I got spotting thats how I knew I was pregnant. Cant bloody remember what DPO I got the spotting though.
> 
> Im 6/7 DPO today I think. :shrug:

:flower:
wtf is dpo?:haha::haha::haha: i didnt get any symptoms when i was pregnant, just the fact i couldnt drink vodka, and i did actually book an appointment with my dr and told him that i was concerned about it, :haha: i made him do tests on me :haha: never once crossed my bloody mind that i was pregnant :dohh: i was like, well it was new years eve on saturday...... i had too force a bottle of vodka down me,and then i puked it up, i told him i'm seriously ill, do some tests :haha: so he did..... he phoned me up and said i think you'd better come in, i thought the worst, i developed some sort of reaction against vodka :haha: but no.... i was six weeks pregnant, and i had periods all the way through :shrug: my body is just knackered..... well the monitor actually did something today, it went low tf :happydance: so it will flash hopefully tomoz.... bit early but i am havin like period pains, :growlmad: so i think she's gonna come early, my periods were always like clockwork, think it all these vits, do ya think :shrug:
xxxxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Hey, still on holiday but got free wi fi for a few mins. Got my Suzy prediction through just now. She predictions a girl to be born may 2014. Conceived August cycle . Hops she's right lol x


----------



## Galaxy Girl

I just think I would know :\. 

:haha: Your bloody crazy - Cant believe you had periods the whole way through that really is mad!!

Im defo counting myself out this cycle - Not such a bad thing as need to have my MRI scan but obviously I still want a BFP. 

Ohhhh cramping could be implantation so your not out yet :winkwink: 

Glad your monitor has gone to low now - Hopefully next month it will be more successful :hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Oh and DPO means Days Past Ovulation :haha: Sorry x


----------



## Galaxy Girl

This TWW is seriously dragging. All I want is a BFP (then a healthy baby of course) 
Feels like its never going to happen :-(


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> I just think I would know :\.
> 
> :haha: Your bloody crazy - Cant believe you had periods the whole way through that really is mad!!
> 
> Im defo counting myself out this cycle - Not such a bad thing as need to have my MRI scan but obviously I still want a BFP.
> 
> Ohhhh cramping could be implantation so your not out yet :winkwink:
> 
> Glad your monitor has gone to low now - Hopefully next month it will be more successful :hugs:

:haha: thats the gods honest truth, i well thought the worst when he asked me to come, i did think he was gonna tell me i'd developed an allergic reaction to vodka, no before i was on the vodka, i had not long come off heroin, so i was just getting my periods back, so i never ever thought i'd be pregnant, cos i did my rattle on vodka.... so my body was re adjusting its self :haha: but i look now, i'm taking all these things and i cant even get a bloody peak on my monitor.... :growlmad: oooohhhh 2 days and counting :happydance: well i peed in my lil cup this morning turned it on and its flashing :dohh: so af is on her way, its only cd26 :shrug: thats way early, so i saw the gastro dr yesterday, boy did i have a spaz on him, they take you for your weight and height first, so that was my first outburst of tears, he called me in after about 20 mins, i sat down, he said how are you? well, i tell ya, he nearly fell off his chair, i fuckin went crazy....... i said how do you think i am ? :shrug: i said i've stopped all your stupid tablets, look at the state of my weight, my bmi wasnt even on the chart it was way under under weight! :cry: he said well you shouldnt just stop the tablets because the water tablet is stopping you from having a blow up.... i said is it really? i said well lets go and lie on the bed and you have a nice little poke around and see if i've blown up...... he said well, yes your right you dont need them, i cant feel an ounce of fluid on you, so i said, well i'm not takin your stupid antibiotic cos its messing with my monitor and i want a baby, well i dont think he knew what to say :haha: i was furious :haha: he said so what are you taking... so i told him, i said i drink tea and coffee with sugar, and your tablets were makin me piss all the calories out, you might as well refer to me as the walkin dead from now on, so he said my liver bloods from last time were really good and in no way would it affect a baby or me conceiving.... so that was good news, so i was ok with him, he said see your gp, and ask her if she'll do the tests on ovulation cos he's just a gastro dr, so i will tomoz, cd7 bloods, cd21 bloods and cd28, so i'll start the ball rolling with her tomoz... 6st4 i am, i just burst out crying!!!!! 
so if the clocks hadnt have changed i wouldnt have needed that silly stick, no af this am, but its way too early, unless the vits are gonna make her come today? :shrug: if she comes this afternoon, do i set the monitor in the morning to cd1? or 2? :haha: dpo:haha::haha: i am a spaz, when you quick talk will you put in brackets what it means for lil spaz me please xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
how you feeling? i think its gonna be positive :happydance::happydance:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> This TWW is seriously dragging. All I want is a BFP (then a healthy baby of course)
> Feels like its never going to happen :-(

:haha: oh you there :haha: it will, do you feel any different, i think that silly psychic has put this negative thought in your head, remember, every pregnancy is different, so what you felt last time wont feel the same this time, and they say the sex of the baby gives you different feelings too, oh i cant wait till friday :happydance::happydance:


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> Hey, still on holiday but got free wi fi for a few mins. Got my Suzy prediction through just now. She predictions a girl to be born may 2014. Conceived August cycle . Hops she's right lol x

:flower:
hows you hols hun? i think this psychic is bullshit, and dont listen to her, cos we're all going by our bodys, and if shes been saying june, august, then your not gonna think you'll conceive till then.... i bet it happens sooner, i'm goona set up my paypal..... i want 5.00 each off everyone on this forum, and i'll predict there biggest wish...... :haha: just go with your body not her reading, it might happen this cycle, or the next? :happydance:
xxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Ohhh bless you :hugs: It sounds like you had a very emotional day yesterday. I bet your glad you told him your TTC and he was ok with it :dance: 
Some people who are under weight dont have periods so im guessing by the fact you are having periods its a good sign? 

If your period comes this afternoon you set the monitor to CD1 tomorrow mornimg. 

Mine hasnt started flashing m yet. How does it know when AF is due on the first time of using it? :haha: 
Im CD25. So I usually habe a 28 day cycle so AF should arrive saturday. Unless she is going to mess me around :growlmad: 

Im all geared up for my BFN but keep your fingers xd for me anyway


----------



## Galaxy Girl

sarahkr said:


> Lazydaisys said:
> 
> 
> Hey, still on holiday but got free wi fi for a few mins. Got my Suzy prediction through just now. She predictions a girl to be born may 2014. Conceived August cycle . Hops she's right lol x
> 
> :flower:
> hows you hols hun? i think this psychic is bullshit, and dont listen to her, cos we're all going by our bodys, and if shes been saying june, august, then your not gonna think you'll conceive till then.... i bet it happens sooner, i'm goona set up my paypal..... i want 5.00 each off everyone on this forum, and i'll predict there biggest wish...... :haha: just go with your body not her reading, it might happen this cycle, or the next? :happydance:
> xxxxxxxxxx
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:haha: this made me laugh. 
I think my prediction should be free because im your TTC buddy


----------



## Galaxy Girl

sarahkr said:


> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> This TWW is seriously dragging. All I want is a BFP (then a healthy baby of course)
> Feels like its never going to happen :-(
> 
> :haha: oh you there :haha: it will, do you feel any different, i think that silly psychic has put this negative thought in your head, remember, every pregnancy is different, so what you felt last time wont feel the same this time, and they say the sex of the baby gives you different feelings too, oh i cant wait till friday :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

No i dont feel any different. Im trying so hard to feel for implantation cramping but its just not happening :haha: i think im just making up symptoms. 

Oh TTC is so frustrating!! All I want is a baby :-(


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Ohhh bless you :hugs: It sounds like you had a very emotional day yesterday. I bet your glad you told him your TTC and he was ok with it :dance:
> Some people who are under weight dont have periods so im guessing by the fact you are having periods its a good sign?
> 
> If your period comes this afternoon you set the monitor to CD1 tomorrow mornimg.
> 
> Mine hasnt started flashing m yet. How does it know when AF is due on the first time of using it? :haha:
> Im CD25. So I usually habe a 28 day cycle so AF should arrive saturday. Unless she is going to mess me around :growlmad:
> 
> Im all geared up for my BFN but keep your fingers xd for me anyway

:haha: thanks for the quick payment, heres your prediction...... i see you have troubles, and things on your mind but whilst its a cloudy reading, behind the clouds, i see you sitting on your bed on friday morning, holding a stick, the cloud is lifted, your wish has come true..... you will have a gorgeous baby boy.... your going to name him will, you will be sick all the way through your pregnancy, but you will be fine.... thanks psychic sarah x
:haha: with yours, it'll prob go off a 28 day cucle, i've got a peice of bloody tissue in my knickers :haha: well, i dont want to stick a tampon up there :haha: andy said what are you doing, havnt you got any tampons, i said yes, i bought some last week with you, well whats the tissue for? :dohh: in case i come on.... i cant use a tampon when i'm not on i'll get bloody toxic shock syndrome or something :dohh: silly men :haha:
my fingers are truly crossed for you hun, tell ya, i've got a good feeling :happydance::happydance:
xxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> This TWW is seriously dragging. All I want is a BFP (then a healthy baby of course)
> Feels like its never going to happen :-(
> 
> :haha: oh you there :haha: it will, do you feel any different, i think that silly psychic has put this negative thought in your head, remember, every pregnancy is different, so what you felt last time wont feel the same this time, and they say the sex of the baby gives you different feelings too, oh i cant wait till friday :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> No i dont feel any different. Im trying so hard to feel for implantation cramping but its just not happening :haha: i think im just making up symptoms.
> 
> Oh TTC is so frustrating!! All I want is a baby :-(Click to expand...

:haha: i know i think i make up my own symptoms too, my boobs never get sore when i'm comming on, but there sore this time :haha::haha: what are we like :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

:haha: Im laughing so much right now Jays words were 'what you laughing like a goon for' I said 1 word Sarah :haha:

If that prediction comes true I WILL give you your £5 :dance: :haha: But the name WILL :haha: That was going to far lol. 

Your so funny with your tissue!! Do you not buy liners?


----------



## Galaxy Girl

I thought I was having cramping but now think its just trapped wind :haha: :blush:
Which I usually get a few days before AF :cry:

Ohhhhh this sucks :(


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> :haha: Im laughing so much right now Jays words were 'what you laughing like a goon for' I said 1 word Sarah :haha:
> 
> If that prediction comes true I WILL give you your £5 :dance: :haha: But the name WILL :haha: That was going to far lol.
> 
> Your so funny with your tissue!! Do you not buy liners?

:haha:see, i told you what you wanted to hear :haha: i dunno wtf will came from, :haha: probably cos maggie thatcher was on the news, and the queen :haha: wouldnt it be bloody weird if it did come true, hey you ever thought of will for a boy hahahahahaha......
no tissue fell on the floor ages ago, now i'm just up and down the stairs peeing and checking, i think i'll come on sat or sunday, i have got loads of discharge, thats why i keep checkin :haha: friggin will, i do crack myself up sometimes :haha:
nah, i just use tampons and if the monitor hadnt started flashing i wouldnt have even given it a second thought lmao...... what a dumbo:haha:
misslminx whatever her name is, :haha: is preggars..... did a test positive, thankgod i dont have to read her stories about work :haha:
how was your day sweety :winkwink:
xxxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> I thought I was having cramping but now think its just trapped wind :haha: :blush:
> Which I usually get a few days before AF :cry:
> 
> Ohhhhh this sucks :(

:haha: yep i've been burping all day, never get that either :haha::haha: i swear i'm takin on everybodys symptoms :haha::haha:
xxxxxxx


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Galaxy Girl said:


> discoangel said:
> 
> 
> Ok girls I could do with your advise.
> 
> Since going to the dr's and being told i am not rubella immune i have had a letter today saying i need to go in to have my rubella vaccine. However i can not ttc for 28 days after. I really dont want to miss out on a month of ttc but also want to do the right thing. The likelihood that i would get pregnant im sure is slim, but i still dont think i want to not at least try.
> 
> What do you girls think? What would you do?
> 
> I think its best to have it done - Only because you want to be immune to it when you are pregnant.
> TBH your probably better off discussing it with your GP as im not sure of the ins and outs :shrug:
> 
> But Good luck for whatever you decide to do - And TBF I may not be immune to it but I havent been to the DRS so I wont know :shrug:Click to expand...




sarahkr said:


> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> :haha: Im laughing so much right now Jays words were 'what you laughing like a goon for' I said 1 word Sarah :haha:
> 
> If that prediction comes true I WILL give you your £5 :dance: :haha: But the name WILL :haha: That was going to far lol.
> 
> Your so funny with your tissue!! Do you not buy liners?
> 
> :haha:see, i told you what you wanted to hear :haha: i dunno wtf will came from, :haha: probably cos maggie thatcher was on the news, and the queen :haha: wouldnt it be bloody weird if it did come true, hey you ever thought of will for a boy hahahahahaha......
> no tissue fell on the floor ages ago, now i'm just up and down the stairs peeing and checking, i think i'll come on sat or sunday, i have got loads of discharge, thats why i keep checkin :haha: friggin will, i do crack myself up sometimes :haha:
> nah, i just use tampons and if the monitor hadnt started flashing i wouldnt have even given it a second thought lmao...... what a dumbo:haha:
> misslminx whatever her name is, :haha: is preggars..... did a test positive, thankgod i dont have to read her stories about work :haha:
> how was your day sweety :winkwink:
> xxxxxxxxxxxx
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:haha: stopppppp im creasing up!!!!!!

Jay likes the name Will :haha: Ive told him NO lol

Ohhhh i couldnt use tampons for the end of a period 

How did you find that out?


----------



## Galaxy Girl

BFP coming your way :happydance:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> discoangel said:
> 
> 
> Ok girls I could do with your advise.
> 
> Since going to the dr's and being told i am not rubella immune i have had a letter today saying i need to go in to have my rubella vaccine. However i can not ttc for 28 days after. I really dont want to miss out on a month of ttc but also want to do the right thing. The likelihood that i would get pregnant im sure is slim, but i still dont think i want to not at least try.
> 
> What do you girls think? What would you do?
> 
> I think its best to have it done - Only because you want to be immune to it when you are pregnant.
> TBH your probably better off discussing it with your GP as im not sure of the ins and outs :shrug:
> 
> But Good luck for whatever you decide to do - And TBF I may not be immune to it but I havent been to the DRS so I wont know :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> :haha: Im laughing so much right now Jays words were 'what you laughing like a goon for' I said 1 word Sarah :haha:
> 
> If that prediction comes true I WILL give you your £5 :dance: :haha: But the name WILL :haha: That was going to far lol.
> 
> Your so funny with your tissue!! Do you not buy liners?Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:see, i told you what you wanted to hear :haha: i dunno wtf will came from, :haha: probably cos maggie thatcher was on the news, and the queen :haha: wouldnt it be bloody weird if it did come true, hey you ever thought of will for a boy hahahahahaha......
> no tissue fell on the floor ages ago, now i'm just up and down the stairs peeing and checking, i think i'll come on sat or sunday, i have got loads of discharge, thats why i keep checkin :haha: friggin will, i do crack myself up sometimes :haha:
> nah, i just use tampons and if the monitor hadnt started flashing i wouldnt have even given it a second thought lmao...... what a dumbo:haha:
> misslminx whatever her name is, :haha: is preggars..... did a test positive, thankgod i dont have to read her stories about work :haha:
> how was your day sweety :winkwink:
> xxxxxxxxxxxx
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: stopppppp im creasing up!!!!!!
> 
> Jay likes the name Will :haha: Ive told him NO lol
> 
> Ohhhh i couldnt use tampons for the end of a period
> 
> How did you find that out?Click to expand...

:haha::haha:see will, i can just see it now, i'll give myself a friggin fiver if i'm right lmao :haha:
oh i've always used tampons, i dont wear bum knickers so the pads end up stickin out the top of my jeans :haha:
oh god, cos i spoke on her little blip forum, i get the low down on her everyday movement...... so she was up all night with af pains, did a test and positive, in short, she went to the drs today, its not eptopic, they did a positive test and shes gonna do another in the morning, she told her mum, wasnt happy, shes to young and smart blah, blah blah......
so i put congrats i had that but failed to tell her i cured my pains with vodka :haha: so thats the short version.....
maybe she wont talk about work now, and i dont know how to leave a forum :haha::haha: COS I'M A SPAZ :haha::haha::haha:
xxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs:
no i'm not pregars, didnt even get a peak, i'm just takin on everyones symptoms :haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

No peak doesnt mean you didnt ovulate!!

OMG I think you may get a BFP and have a little girl called ....... Isabelle :haha:
(First name that popped into my head)

I WANT A BFP ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> No peak doesnt mean you didnt ovulate!!
> 
> OMG I think you may get a BFP and have a little girl called ....... Isabelle :haha:
> (First name that popped into my head)
> 
> I WANT A BFP ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHH

:haha:i told you, your getting it on friday, the seed is now planted in your head, you'll call him will :haha::haha::haha: thats how psychologys done, plant the seed, and it grows..... :haha: lil willy :haha::haha: hey now dont be planting in my head, its already taking on random pregnancy symptoms, its cos your my ttc buddy, i'm takin on your symptoms :haha: i think i'm going through the change..... i've been sweatin like a fat lass in a chip shop i tell ya,
oh dont worry about her, she'll be on moanin again..... it wont be work now tho :dohh: it'll be the god damn low down on the :baby: :growlmad:
xxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

:haha: Going through the change Omg im laughing to much and getting strange looks from Jay. 

How amazing would it be if we BOTH got a BFP!!!!! Wishful thinking huh :shrug: 

Oh please let it happen :haha:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Going to do some work now :cry:

Will check back in later :hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> :haha: Going through the change Omg im laughing to much and getting strange looks from Jay.
> 
> How amazing would it be if we BOTH got a BFP!!!!! Wishful thinking huh :shrug:
> 
> Oh please let it happen :haha:

:haha: yeah it would be amazing if we both did, but my prediction for ya would be wrong :growlmad: i'd have to give you your money back.....:haha::haha:
it will happen my sweet, :thumbup: just gonna do tea, clock back in after.... ten four rubber ducky :winkwink: over and out
xxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Erghhhhh sore throat has started again. So strange 

Almost my bed time :happydance: Its been a mega long stressful day today


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Erghhhhh sore throat has started again. So strange
> 
> Almost my bed time :happydance: Its been a mega long stressful day today

:flower:
mornin....... see i told you, fuckin pages of her moanin, how do i leave a forum?
sore thraoat? mmmmmm my predictions are comming true..... hehehehehe, hows ya boobs?
cd27...... tissue in the knickers again,.... i give it till about ten before it falls out, i dunno why i'm bothering cos i'm usually like clockwork, i'm a weekend gal, i have them usually sunday, but i was early, so saturday it will be :haha: so drs this aftrenoon, gotta tell her to do blood tests about my ovulation, cos spacca the other day is just a gastro dr, he cant, and he couldnt remember when you had them done, its been years, i thought pull up a chair, put the kettle on, get the biccies out..... i only wanted to know the name of the test to ask my gp today :dohh: apart from the sore throat how else are ya feelin my lil chhicy pie?
xxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

sarahkr said:


> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> :haha: Going through the change Omg im laughing to much and getting strange looks from Jay.
> 
> How amazing would it be if we BOTH got a BFP!!!!! Wishful thinking huh :shrug:
> 
> Oh please let it happen :haha:
> 
> :haha: yeah it would be amazing if we both did, but my prediction for ya would be wrong :growlmad: i'd have to give you your money back.....:haha::haha:
> it will happen my sweet, :thumbup: just gonna do tea, clock back in after.... ten four rubber ducky :winkwink: over and out
> xxxxxxxx
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha:think i just burst her lil bubble oops, well shes done 5 tests now, been to the drs, the test isnt as strong..... err, WHY, i just told her to get a grip, shes done 5 now, with having a child MYSELF, i did one. the drs confirmed it, that was enough for me, i didnt keep on doin tests..... :growlmad: seriously, how do you leave a orum, cos i might just snap at her :growlmad: and if i lived in london, i might go and smash her in the face :growlmad:
ohhh that sounds like af is comming.... only jokin its just me, GET A GRIP GIRL!!!!!! innit xxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

:haha: You meany!! 
No I know what you mean does get a bit much keep reading the same old thing. 
She is young I suppose that has a lot to do with it :shrug:

Anywhoooo I think AF is going to come early and come tomorrow :cry:
Had mild cramps today and just feel like the witch is going to get me!!
Would rather it cam early than late if it is going to come though so I dont have to worry during my MRI scan and I wont waste tests :haha:

How are you today?


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> :haha: You meany!!
> No I know what you mean does get a bit much keep reading the same old thing.
> She is young I suppose that has a lot to do with it :shrug:
> 
> Anywhoooo I think AF is going to come early and come tomorrow :cry:
> Had mild cramps today and just feel like the witch is going to get me!!
> Would rather it cam early than late if it is going to come though so I dont have to worry during my MRI scan and I wont waste tests :haha:
> 
> How are you today?

hey you, i know i'm mean......:haha: went to the drs..... well as much use as a chocolate fire guard, as soon i'm serious enough, but some weight on, she'll consider testing me for fertility :growlmad: so, waste of time, good god my stomach is like a balloon, hope its not the water tablets i stopped :dohh: have to keep an eye on it and my ankles, cos thats what put me in hospital, took my monitor book with me, and i said i'd never seen a peak on it only the other one, i asked her to read the limitations of use, and she just said your probably not ovulating regulary cos of your weight :cry: so its all a waste of time...... 
yeah me thinks the witch will get me tomoz too..... been burpin like fook, propper gassy, have to be careful with gastro pains, with my liver and that :cry: you still doin a test in the mornin hun? xxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Hi back from holiday, only went for five nights. The monitor survived the trip just about. When I got there, I unpacked my little monitor and had to jiggle with the batteries tk get it working, then it was ok. I was surprised even dh was concerned about the little machine!! It's our new pretend baby. I'm such a weirdo and theirs no way I'm giving it up.

Hope everybody is ok and ac are staying away. I'm day 8 on a low bug it's asking for tests already. Going to test every other day until I get a high.

I've been sent for tests to check rubella immunity tomorrow. Hope it's ok don't want to be told to not ttc for a month.

Sarah- did you book in for your ovulation blood tests? Mine were 21 day of cycle ovulation tests. My Internet is down so I'm on my phone and can't find the smilies


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> Hi back from holiday, only went for five nights. The monitor survived the trip just about. When I got there, I unpacked my little monitor and had to jiggle with the batteries tk get it working, then it was ok. I was surprised even dh was concerned about the little machine!! It's our new pretend baby. I'm such a weirdo and theirs no way I'm giving it up.
> 
> Hope everybody is ok and ac are staying away. I'm day 8 on a low bug it's asking for tests already. Going to test every other day until I get a high.
> 
> I've been sent for tests to check rubella immunity tomorrow. Hope it's ok don't want to be told to not ttc for a month.
> 
> Sarah- did you book in for your ovulation blood tests? Mine were 21 day of cycle ovulation tests. My Internet is down so I'm on my phone and can't find the smilies

:haha: your lil battery baby survived:happydance:, yeah its a waste of time, i just wrote what the dr said to me...... :growlmad: fuck it :wacko: witch :haha: hope you and the battery baby had a good holiday :haha::haha::haha: xxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Sorry Sarah just seen your message about drs. My dr is very annoying too. On the primrose for nearly a week. £1.20 From the little chemist at the end of my road.Defo wetter down there. Eeeeww


----------



## Galaxy Girl

If Af doesnt get me overnight ill give testing ago. Im 99% sure it will be a BFN but hay ho. 

Will be worried if AF doesnt come tomorrow though as had mild cramping all day and AF usually always comes the next day. 

So tired but putting that down to work being rather busy. Bed time soon :happydance:


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> Sorry Sarah just seen your message about drs. My dr is very annoying too. On the primrose for nearly a week. £1.20 From the little chemist at the end of my road.Defo wetter down there. Eeeeww

:haha::haha:told ya, it deffo works :haha::haha: andys words.....drippin lmao, bless him, he thought it was him :haha::haha: ahh thanks hun, feel like a bloody failure, its not my fault i cant put any weight on :growlmad: but since i stopped the tablets, i've been getting hungry :thumbup: she was more pissed off about the codeine THAT SHE put me on for my headaches, cos i'm studying psychopharmacology it was only yesterday that i was doin an internet search on drugs and codeine popped up, its an opiate, from the heroin family, so i blasted her about that, i said theres millions of painkillers out there, wtf did you put me on heroin based tablets..... you know my past, she shrugged :haha: couldn't fuckin believe it, so she said have you tried paracetamol.... she knows i have and they dont even clear a period pain for me, so NO THEY DONT WORK..... so now i'm gonna go through a fuckin rattle off headache tablets :thumbup: cheers dr smart arse :thumbup: sorry, rant over........ :growlmad:
so where did you go hun? what was the weather like? ooohh wish i could get away from it all :cry:
xxxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> If Af doesnt get me overnight ill give testing ago. Im 99% sure it will be a BFN but hay ho.
> 
> Will be worried if AF doesnt come tomorrow though as had mild cramping all day and AF usually always comes the next day.
> 
> So tired but putting that down to work being rather busy. Bed time soon :happydance:

WAKE UP, WAKE UP ITS FRIDAY.......:haha::haha: how you feeling hun, come on do a test see if psychic sarah is right :happydance: cd28, tissue in the knickers..... bad cramps, but worried, really gassy stomach :dohh: maybe should have waited till af to stop the water tabs, cos i cant really tell if its water or af...:dohh: but as soon as i see a flare up, i have to start takin them again..... i'm stupid, fancy stoppin them a week before af.... i know i bloat up when i'm due on :dohh: i dont think she'll get me today as i'm a usually a sunday gal, although she got me on the sat, so maybe tomoz, if not tomoz deffo sunday.... just bloody hurry up cos i need my belly to go down to check how much fluids are there :growlmad: oh i dont wanna go back on em...... please help me, i'm loosing the will to live :cry::haha:
xxxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> Sorry Sarah just seen your message about drs. My dr is very annoying too. On the primrose for nearly a week. £1.20 From the little chemist at the end of my road.Defo wetter down there. Eeeeww

:flower:
heres that link, save it to your toolbar, it sounds yukky but woth it :winkwink:
https://www.babymed.com/fertility-awareness/how-check-cervical-mucus-fertility-12-steps
xxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Hey sat I'm doctors waiting for rubell test. They wang to do a routine chlamydia test so!!!! Very nervous. Went to Portugal it was great to get away but right back to reality. Doctor appoinments gives a near panic attack and I hate hate hate the nosey snotty lady on reception. Hope everybody is having a good day and af is staying away. Saran I drank lattes to put on weight. They are 500 cals a pop.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Ha ha I'm on my phone so that's why my post makes no sense!! Tissue in the knickers reminds md of friend at school when she came on and we had p.e and she stuffed herself with loads of tissue then tried to run around the sports track with it falling out )


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> Hey sat I'm doctors waiting for rubell test. They wang to do a routine chlamydia test so!!!! Very nervous. Went to Portugal it was great to get away but right back to reality. Doctor appoinments gives a near panic attack and I hate hate hate the nosey snotty lady on reception. Hope everybody is having a good day and af is staying away. Saran I drank lattes to put on weight. They are 500 cals a pop.

:flower:
ooohhhh, hope your results are fine hun, yeah i drink latte, cappacino but the water tabs were makin me pee all the calories out, now i've stopped them, hopefully i'll hold onto some calories :thumbup: heheehehe, i've got tissue in my nik naks cos i dont wear bum knickers, so liners end up half way up my back :haha::haha::haha: i'm a spacca :haha: i've just looked on the calendar, jan af sat, feb af sun, march af sat, so my prediction is sun, so it will be tissue till then :haha::haha::haha:
xxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> Ha ha I'm on my phone so that's why my post makes no sense!! Tissue in the knickers reminds md of friend at school when she came on and we had p.e and she stuffed herself with loads of tissue then tried to run around the sports track with it falling out )

:haha::haha: its like me, up and down the stairs for a pee, oh it fell out hours ago..... lmao, i really need to grow up :haha::haha::haha:
xxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs:
oh you nice and tanned? hope ggirl is ok, wonder if she tested, :winkwink: and shes makin us wait :haha::happydance:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Well test was a BFN this morning which I knew it would be. 

Have a dilema though - So I had mild cramping yesterday and this morning but nothing since and no AF yet Buttttt MRI is tomorrow. 
I really dont want to cancel appt so I will just have to trust the test this morning.


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Well test was a BFN this morning which I knew it would be.
> 
> Have a dilema though - So I had mild cramping yesterday and this morning but nothing since and no AF yet Buttttt MRI is tomorrow.
> I really dont want to cancel appt so I will just have to trust the test this morning.

:dohh: where have you been young lady? been waiting for you, what test did you use? mmmmm, i'd do another test in the morning, what time is your appointment? tell them theres a chance you could be.... see what they say? xxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

:haha: Sorry to have kept you waiting - Had a long day at work :(. 
I used a FRER - For you Sarah that means First Response Early Result test :haha:

I think they are pretty good so I trust it lol - I usually get AF in the afternooon so it will probably get me tomorrow


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> :haha: Sorry to have kept you waiting - Had a long day at work :(.
> I used a FRER - For you Sarah that means First Response Early Result test :haha:
> 
> I think they are pretty good so I trust it lol - I usually get AF in the afternooon so it will probably get me tomorrow

:haha::haha:naughty girl :growlmad: :haha: just been to the loo, thinks she's gonna get me in the night, if she doesnt deffo sunday :haha: well, i'm not even ovulatin am i lol, body doesnt work...... :cry: will do one day lol xxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Good luck for tomorrow galaxy girl. Hope af stays away for you too Sarah. GIve up the tissue. I just wear old knickers and just keep nipping to the loo which I do anyway near af because I get obsessed Hope you both have a good weekend x


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> Good luck for tomorrow galaxy girl. Hope af stays away for you too Sarah. GIve up the tissue. I just wear old knickers and just keep nipping to the loo which I do anyway near af because I get obsessed Hope you both have a good weekend x

:haha::haha: thanks hun, tissue fell out hours ago,:haha: witch will deffo get me, hopefully not lil superhero :haha: xxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## discoangel

I have every thing crossed for you Galaxy. If you do go for the MRI. I hope it goes ok. 

So i had my rubella vaccine. Feeling really fed up. 28 days is going to be a long time not ttc. Been so focused on ttc for so long. I am going to carry on using my monitor as i really want to see a peak this month.


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Im feeling pretty relived!!
I have just gone onto NHS Choices to look up info about my MRI scan and this is what I read

_An MRI scan is a painless and harmless procedure. You may experience a slight sense of claustrophobia (fear of enclosed spaces) when you are inside the scanner.

Unlike X-rays, MRI scans do not involve exposing the body to radiation. This means that people who may be vulnerable to the effects of radiation, such as pregnant women and babies, can safely use them._

:happydance: :happydance:

AF can stay away now :haha: 
The lady I spoke to when I booked my appointment asked about pregnancy though :shrug:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Im feeling pretty relived!!
> I have just gone onto NHS Choices to look up info about my MRI scan and this is what I read
> 
> _An MRI scan is a painless and harmless procedure. You may experience a slight sense of claustrophobia (fear of enclosed spaces) when you are inside the scanner.
> 
> Unlike X-rays, MRI scans do not involve exposing the body to radiation. This means that people who may be vulnerable to the effects of radiation, such as pregnant women and babies, can safely use them._
> 
> :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> AF can stay away now :haha:
> The lady I spoke to when I booked my appointment asked about pregnancy though :shrug:

:haha:dumbo, what did you think it was? i told ya, i'd been for one, if they werent injecting you with blue shit then its not a problem, they only tend to inject you with blue shit if like me.... you were going in it to check your brain (or to see if you had one):haha: unfortunately i did have one, and they still to this day dont know whats going on in there...... thats probably why she asked about pregnancy, cos theres some sort of gamma in the blue shit, but your not having any, oh and it makes you queezy and you might have to sit down for 15 mins after, but thats by the by..... its just a noisey machine, that you cant move in, and it moves slowly across your body, and makes this chuggin noise :haha:
what time is your app?
cd29..... tissue in the knickers AGAIN..... had the sweats last night, so though most deffo was gonna come this mornin, but ni, i wish sh'd hurry up, cos i'm worried about my belly..... it hurts and feels gassy, it has done for three days now, i have to be so careful that i dont flare up...... HELP!!!!!! :cry:
xxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

discoangel said:


> I have every thing crossed for you Galaxy. If you do go for the MRI. I hope it goes ok.
> 
> So i had my rubella vaccine. Feeling really fed up. 28 days is going to be a long time not ttc. Been so focused on ttc for so long. I am going to carry on using my monitor as i really want to see a peak this month.

:haha:yeah but what if you see a peak, you'll be gutted hun :dohh: xxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Disco angel. I had my rubella check yesterday, apparently it's really common not to be immune. How long did it take to get your results. They didn't tell me I would have to wait to ttc if I'm not, so it's helpful to know, but sorry you may loose a month thats annoying and frustratingX


----------



## Galaxy Girl

MRI is over and done with. Appointment was at 8:40 so had to be up super early :(. 

Anyway it was fine However they did ask if there was any chance if I could be pregnant and I said No because my mum was sat next to me :dohh: 

Didnt have the blue dye just went through the machine .. Had to take my bra off :haha: 

Well AF hasnt arrived yet - Obviously waiting for you Sarah :haha:
Just went to the loo and discovered I have a very light brown dishcharge/spotting so I guess she is on her way.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Sad news af might be on her way:-(Glad MRI scan went ok. I've just been shopping in mothercare to get my friends new baby something. I was with my mum and she was all excited looking at prams and stuff, came home and feel really sorry for myself and even sorry for my mum. Woe is me, sorry to moan. I've noticed that this is exactly the same point in my cycle when I was really upset last month, pre ovulation. Hormone related??? Or anticipation of week of major trying to conceive. This will be my 20 th month of attempting to get pregnant.:-(


----------



## Galaxy Girl

I know the feeling. Ive been really emotinal recently - Stupid hormones!

My 18 year old sister has a little girl who I adore but my sister is not maternal at all and it really upsets me as I am so desperate for a baby. 

Keep strong you WILL get your BFP soon. Enjoy baby making with your OH. 

Its crazy how much pressure you feel to DTD on the right days and its frustrating if you dont/cant

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> MRI is over and done with. Appointment was at 8:40 so had to be up super early :(.
> 
> Anyway it was fine However they did ask if there was any chance if I could be pregnant and I said No because my mum was sat next to me :dohh:
> 
> Didnt have the blue dye just went through the machine .. Had to take my bra off :haha:
> 
> Well AF hasnt arrived yet - Obviously waiting for you Sarah :haha:
> Just went to the loo and discovered I have a very light brown dishcharge/spotting so I guess she is on her way.

:haha:i dunno why they asked you if you were pregnant? :wacko: noisy silly thing innit :haha: yeah, they should have given you a gown, did they ask if it was underwired? ahhh glad it went well chiccy :hugs:
ohh yeah, she must be waiting for me, been in agony today, really am worried about my belly, i'm stoppin the pregnacare for a lil bit, till i sort this out with my doctor on monday.... i'm not feeling right at all :cry:
spotting...... mmmm me thinks you could be pregars.... did you do another test hun? xxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> Sad news af might be on her way:-(Glad MRI scan went ok. I've just been shopping in mothercare to get my friends new baby something. I was with my mum and she was all excited looking at prams and stuff, came home and feel really sorry for myself and even sorry for my mum. Woe is me, sorry to moan. I've noticed that this is exactly the same point in my cycle when I was really upset last month, pre ovulation. Hormone related??? Or anticipation of week of major trying to conceive. This will be my 20 th month of attempting to get pregnant.:-(

:flower:
ahhhh it will happen for all of us hun, i feel like that, my brothers bitch girlfriend is due next month....:growlmad: but my mum isnt happy about that, so she will deffo hate it if i get preggars, i was crying yesterday oh and today :haha: hormones..... we'll all get there soon, keep strong :hugs:
xxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Glad your seeing your doctor on monday hun Im starting to worry about you!!

No luckily I didnt have to wear a gown just take my bra off because I had nothing metal on my clothes :haha: I just wore leggings and a long top. 
They told me I could leave my wedding rings on but I could feel it zapping :haha:

Nooooo I think the spotting is just the start of AF will check when I next go to the loo. I reckon she will get me tomorrow!! :cry:

Hormones suck I cried the other night because Jay said I wasnt 'loving' :haha: :blush:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Glad your seeing your doctor on monday hun Im starting to worry about you!!
> 
> No luckily I didnt have to wear a gown just take my bra off because I had nothing metal on my clothes :haha: I just wore leggings and a long top.
> They told me I could leave my wedding rings on but I could feel it zapping :haha:
> 
> Nooooo I think the spotting is just the start of AF will check when I next go to the loo. I reckon she will get me tomorrow!! :cry:
> 
> Hormones suck I cried the other night because Jay said I wasnt 'loving' :haha: :blush:

:hugs:ahh thanks lil chiccy, i've pin pointed the problem, andy the stupid wally head has just told me he's been feeling the same as me :dohh: so, it was the pregnacare..... i'm still going to see the dr, not mine, my original dr, i'll phone monday am...... the feelings i was getting was like a heroin rattle...... :growlmad: :nope: not good, i didnt take one last night he did, but said this am.... he didnt want to tell me cos he thought i'd fly off the handle cos he wasnt bein serious :dohh: theres me going through absolute pain.... keeled over in pain, worried like mad.... on the verge of going to the hospital with my stomach, and he was feeling the same :dohh: so we've both stopped them :thumbup:
cd30.....af is bang on time as per.....:happydance: never been so happy to see her :happydance: pregnacare, was giving me the sore boobs which i never get, sick, cramping..... all bloody pregnancy symptoms plus reading up on them, they mess up your cycles, so luckily, i didnt take enough of them for them to do that to me :winkwink: they effect every one differently but i have to be so careful with my liver.... i did take them to the drs but i swear she was on wacky backy or something, and she had a tan.... so she's been on holiday, i did at one point think about shakin her vigorously, i think maybe she went to amsterdam for a week :haha:
so thank fook af if here :happydance: save me :happydance: hows you my lil chick pea, did she show up? if not, your a day late :happydance: time to get the test out again :happydance: if she did, i swear we were seperated at birth:haha::haha: last month she was early, waitin for you, this month she's normal, but she might have been late for you waitin for me :haha::haha:
oh but i hope she hasnt come, i wanna see a :bfp::test::happydance:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

AF is on her way. Omg the cramping is horrible. 
I always get really bad AF pains :(.
She seems to give me really bad cramps before revealing herself so wont be long until Im in full flow :haha: 

Bloody body I wanted a BFP!! Oh well always next cycle and Jay said this morning we are going to DTD everyday after AF my reply yeah right!! 
All I care about is doing it at the right time :haha:
So with the help of my little monitor friend I should know when that will be. 

As AF hasnt shown her ugly face YET - Just given me the cramping Ill have to set monitor to CD1 tomorrow morning so Ill be behind you by a day again Sarah :haha:

The only thing pregnacare done to me was make my wee BRIGHT yellow and made me feel sick if I didnt eat enough after taking it lol


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> AF is on her way. Omg the cramping is horrible.
> I always get really bad AF pains :(.
> She seems to give me really bad cramps before revealing herself so wont be long until Im in full flow :haha:
> 
> Bloody body I wanted a BFP!! Oh well always next cycle and Jay said this morning we are going to DTD everyday after AF my reply yeah right!!
> All I care about is doing it at the right time :haha:
> So with the help of my little monitor friend I should know when that will be.
> 
> As AF hasnt shown her ugly face YET - Just given me the cramping Ill have to set monitor to CD1 tomorrow morning so Ill be behind you by a day again Sarah :haha:
> 
> The only thing pregnacare done to me was make my wee BRIGHT yellow and made me feel sick if I didnt eat enough after taking it lol

:growlmad: bloody af :growlmad: :haha::haha: every day for you young lady :haha::haha::haha: oooooh i hope i ovulate this month :cry: bet i dont, but atleast the pains have stopped :happydance: still goin to book tomoz..... not see my doc, see my original, hey dont rule out pregnancy yet, your a day late...... :happydance: do another test....? :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

AF got me like I knew she would!!

Been in agony all day and pain killers arent touching it :cry: 

Stupid body!!

Im think you will see your peak this time round if you havent restarted it :haha:
Exciting times ahead - I look forward to seeing your pic when you do reach your peak :happydance:

Im starting my healthy eating plan tomorrow :dance: - Wish me luck :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> AF got me like I knew she would!!
> 
> Been in agony all day and pain killers arent touching it :cry:
> 
> Stupid body!!
> 
> Im think you will see your peak this time round if you havent restarted it :haha:
> Exciting times ahead - I look forward to seeing your pic when you do reach your peak :happydance:
> 
> Im starting my healthy eating plan tomorrow :dance: - Wish me luck :haha:

:growlmad:bloody witch :growlmad: eh, me and you r scary..... twins lol, except you peak :haha: what bloody healthy eatin plan now? what av i missed? :haha:
xxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## discoangel

Im so sorry Galaxy and Sarah. Was so hoping this month would be your months. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

discoangel said:


> Im so sorry Galaxy and Sarah. Was so hoping this month would be your months. :hugs::hugs:

:flower:
thanks hun, but i didnt even get a peak...:cry: i wont even hold my breath till i peak as she was quite happy to tell me what a disgrace i was, but not happy to help me see if i was ovulating.... :growlmad:
xxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Im doing slimming world! 

I will probably be annoying on FB as I comment on their page alot so it may come up on your newsfeed so I appoligise now :haha:

I know AF obviously waited for you Sarah Lol. 

You will get your peak this cycle so dont worry :)


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Im doing slimming world!
> 
> I will probably be annoying on FB as I comment on their page alot so it may come up on your newsfeed so I appoligise now :haha:
> 
> I know AF obviously waited for you Sarah Lol.
> 
> You will get your peak this cycle so dont worry :)

:haha:well its better than hearing everyone elses bullshit, they forget i know em..... i know your still on the skag love, so stop writing up about you starting college, you didnt go cos your smacked up!!! :haha:sorry, that was aimed at a girl i got on heroin many moons ago...... since i started my new course, i changed it on fb..... soo she went out and did hers, BUT who she trying to kid.... me or her? :growlmad: :haha:i might habe a cheeky comment, but i'm worried that everyone will say to you "whos she, where did you meet her from"....... hey i'm slim :haha: you get away with that, if they look at my before and after pictures.... hehehe this was me......till i started swimming world..... look at me now..... i lost 1 and a half stone..... after a few weeks, the weight just fell off...... :haha:oh i do crack myself up :haha: 
yeah, were turning into twins.... you late and that, we're still gettin caught by the witch same day, but she gets me in the night, and you in the afternoon :haha::hugs:
well all i can do is every other..... so its been a 30day cycle, i know next month its deffo a 28 day for me, cos i'm due the sat, i go sat,sun,sat and now sun.... so it'll be sat :happydance: so i have to work out after on my lil calendar when about peak should be......
xxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

:thumbup: ok i've just worked it out on my calendar, cd12-13...... should see lh, (peak) on monitor, i went off the ovulation test, 30 days=13 29=12, so you'll be one behind me again so i need to look at cd13, and you need to look at cd12..... :happydance: so that will be for you, around friday 26th :thumbup: and me, oh the same :dohh::haha::haha:DUMBO ME:haha::haha:
xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Hey guys. Been at work today after two weeks off... Sad times:-( wish I was on the same cycle as you lot. I'm on day 13 I think, high and only got one test stick left as I'd ordered some of eBay and the order was cancelled for some strange reason. Might have to used my old style ovulation sticks which is annoying. My machine asked me to test from day 7 this month. Beginning to wish I'd kept a saddo notebook of dates, cycles lengths and ovulation dates so I could compare. Do you lot keep notes??? I love looking at people's shit on Facebook, people are so fake, saying that I do like a nosey at what people are up to. Just been reading trashy magazines. Can't believe Jordan's pregnant with her new husband. Strange how stuff works out. X


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Facebook is great for nosey people like me :haha:

Sorry I havent been on all day In a really meh mood but on the plus side I got a rabbit today! Completley unplanned Jays nephew has come up in a massive rash so is obviously allergic to him so I was asked if I would have him :haha: 

Day 1 of diet has gone really well :happydance:


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> Hey guys. Been at work today after two weeks off... Sad times:-( wish I was on the same cycle as you lot. I'm on day 13 I think, high and only got one test stick left as I'd ordered some of eBay and the order was cancelled for some strange reason. Might have to used my old style ovulation sticks which is annoying. My machine asked me to test from day 7 this month. Beginning to wish I'd kept a saddo notebook of dates, cycles lengths and ovulation dates so I could compare. Do you lot keep notes??? I love looking at people's shit on Facebook, people are so fake, saying that I do like a nosey at what people are up to. Just been reading trashy magazines. Can't believe Jordan's pregnant with her new husband. Strange how stuff works out. X

:flower:
hi hun, yeah i do, i right all things down even when we dtd :haha: heres a link for you.... its where i get mine from, i dont know how much you were paying but these are the cheapest i could find, they come pretty quick too:thumbup: https://www.homehealth-uk.com/medical/clearblue.html yeah last month i did the cd6 test and it was bloody high so i was the same, but you know my body :cry: no peak, ahhh you'll have to add us on fb, i'm sarah rawlins, from little sutton, theres a pic of me and andy, my timeline photo is of me and andys head/faces.... no body:haha: oh little sutton comes under meryside, even though its in cheshire :dohh:, yeah no fair.... she's got loads of kids :growlmad:
xxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Facebook is great for nosey people like me :haha:
> 
> Sorry I havent been on all day In a really meh mood but on the plus side I got a rabbit today! Completley unplanned Jays nephew has come up in a massive rash so is obviously allergic to him so I was asked if I would have him :haha:
> 
> Day 1 of diet has gone really well :happydance:

:haha::haha: a rampant rabbit:haha: every day for you young lady :haha: oh thank god that misslmxx has gone over to the pregnancy side, see ya :haha: ohhhhh i dunno why your on a diet hun, :growlmad: NO NEED! :growlmad: you dont wanna end up like me, a skinny rat face that cant ovulate, tried getting to see my old dr yesterday but she's got the week off:dohh: so i'm booked in for next wednesday :happydance: maybe she'll help me :cry: i havnt nosied on fb yet, what you doin, keeping a diary? :happydance:
xxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Can't find you on fb, there are millions of your name! Lol. Il private message you my name and you might do better finding me. My fb page is pretty boring I have to be very careful what I put on my page because of workmates see it and we even a Facebook code of conduct policy at work, so my page is pretty dull. Ordered some more sticks
Checked my machine, I'm actually on day 14 now was guessing number yesterday. Got high on the monitor this am with my last stick, no egg this morning but then did digital clear blue ovulation test from boots tonight and got a smiley face. Needless to say I cancelled going out tonight so we could bd and have been standing on my head!!! Defo noticed the eve of primrose kicking in this week!! Thought I'd wet myself this morning:-/ sorry tmi. Dh hasn't said anything tho

Wish I was on the pregnancy board like your friend. Hopefully we will all be there together soon, that would be great. It's all about a 2014 baby from now on. X


----------



## Galaxy Girl

:wave:

I bet your offline now I have come on :dohh:

:haha: No sadly not a rampant rabbit :haha: Just a flufy black one :)

Erghhh Im so tired this week!! Got so much work to do ready for parents evening! Oh the joys! 
AND to top it off ive had 3 yes 3 days of bloody cramping!! So beeen a right grump - Poor Jay :haha:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Feel your pain with the parents evening, they are totally exhausting!!! Af cramps are so annoying also,even more so now we are ttc as its like a kick in the teeth. Wednesday tomorrow, that the start of my countdown to the weekend. What age children do you work with? Mine are 4 and 5 year olds. :- )


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> Can't find you on fb, there are millions of your name! Lol. Il private message you my name and you might do better finding me. My fb page is pretty boring I have to be very careful what I put on my page because of workmates see it and we even a Facebook code of conduct policy at work, so my page is pretty dull. Ordered some more sticks
> Checked my machine, I'm actually on day 14 now was guessing number yesterday. Got high on the monitor this am with my last stick, no egg this morning but then did digital clear blue ovulation test from boots tonight and got a smiley face. Needless to say I cancelled going out tonight so we could bd and have been standing on my head!!! Defo noticed the eve of primrose kicking in this week!! Thought I'd wet myself this morning:-/ sorry tmi. Dh hasn't said anything tho
> 
> Wish I was on the pregnancy board like your friend. Hopefully we will all be there together soon, that would be great. It's all about a 2014 baby from now on. X

:haha: yeah, no one can find me :haha: i set it up that way to stop josh's dad ever seeing him on there, i will search for you hun :thumbup: did you get the link about the sticks i sent you? thats the cheapest i could find them :thumbup: :haha::haha: epo..... lmao, deffo does its job eh? lmfao, ooohhh if tou had smiley face, you've found your lh, take it you were using the cbdigital? :thumbup: no, i know what you mean about wetting yourself :haha::haha: but remember, if you have ov'd STOP , leave them till next cycle now :thumbup:
oh she aint my friend, misslmx is annoying, she got on my nerves ssooooo much:haha:, yeah :hugs: just a peak would be nice for me :cry: 2014.... here we come :happydance:
xxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> :wave:
> 
> I bet your offline now I have come on :dohh:
> 
> :haha: No sadly not a rampant rabbit :haha: Just a flufy black one :)
> 
> Erghhh Im so tired this week!! Got so much work to do ready for parents evening! Oh the joys!
> AND to top it off ive had 3 yes 3 days of bloody cramping!! So beeen a right grump - Poor Jay :haha:

:haha::haha:get your ass on here in the mornin girl, ggirls got a black fluffy rampant rabbit :happydance::happydance: your gonna be well worn out, bd every day, now the rabbit too....:haha::haha::haha:, oh the cramps, i'm teling you its the pregnacare, the way andy was describing his symptoms to me the other night, i though he was pregnant :haha: no, seriously, he was having period pains :haha: well welcome to our world i said :happydance:
grumpy cow:haha: pull yourself together:haha: how long is this parents evenin goin on for, i'm LONELY :cry::haha:
xxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> Feel your pain with the parents evening, they are totally exhausting!!! Af cramps are so annoying also,even more so now we are ttc as its like a kick in the teeth. Wednesday tomorrow, that the start of my countdown to the weekend. What age children do you work with? Mine are 4 and 5 year olds. :- )

:growlmad:ahhh you all work with kids, bet thats worse, my brothers gf is havin her sprog soon...... hate her anyway, nearly smashed her face in a couple of months ago, but had to stop, cos of the kid, but if she wasn't preggars she would seriously of got hurt, so it ended in a right scream fest from me, she's that soppy she started crying:haha: omg, get a grip, so i fought with my brother instead :haha: piss taking *******s :growlmad: upsettin my dad :growlmad: i WONT have that, i'm daddys lil girl :haha::hugs:
xxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Thanks. Used the digital smiley face. Think it's weird it was smiley on that but just high, no egg on the machine. Told dh I need to bd everyday for the next three days. Very demanding!!! Will stop with the primrose now. No need for pre-seed this month. Was naughty and did a due date prediction website last night. If we get pregnant from this cycle my due date would be dh birthdays 8 th jan. that would be a good pressie for him. Must not get a head of myself tho after all the months of disappointment you'd think I'd know better. I'm sure my sister in law will be making a pregnancy a announcement soon. I will be jealous:-/ and might even cry. Lol x


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> Thanks. Used the digital smiley face. Think it's weird it was smiley on that but just high, no egg on the machine. Told dh I need to bd everyday for the next three days. Very demanding!!! Will stop with the primrose now. No need for pre-seed this month. Was naughty and did a due date prediction website last night. If we get pregnant from this cycle my due date would be dh birthdays 8 th jan. that would be a good pressie for him. Must not get a head of myself tho after all the months of disappointment you'd think I'd know better. I'm sure my sister in law will be making a pregnancy a announcement soon. I will be jealous:-/ and might even cry. Lol x

:haha: i tell you that epo is a winner, thats really strange cos i've only ever seen a smiley face.... never a peak :cry: so i'm gonna have both going too, i'm on my epo, atm, just ending my af..... so i will start to monitor it on friday, see what my bodys saying compared to my pee sticks :haha: its a bit funny that this smiley face has worked for you too, and me? maybe the fertility monitor isnt any good for me? ooohhh i dunno chiccy, did you get the sticks from that link i sent you or off ebay? xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

I'd already bought some more off eBay. Hope they come today. They are about 20 pound. I suppose at least we got a smiley face so probably ovulating.


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> I'd already bought some more off eBay. Hope they come today. They are about 20 pound. I suppose at least we got a smiley face so probably ovulating.

:thumbup: yeah, we like smiley faces :happydance: i think i added you on fb.... i typed in your email, and it said there was someone with that email addy, so the request has either gone to your email, or fb :thumbup:
xxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Lazydaisys said:


> Feel your pain with the parents evening, they are totally exhausting!!! Af cramps are so annoying also,even more so now we are ttc as its like a kick in the teeth. Wednesday tomorrow, that the start of my countdown to the weekend. What age children do you work with? Mine are 4 and 5 year olds. :- )

Aww you work with a lovely age group!! 
I work with 2 - 4 year olds but the nursery is part of the private school so we have to be very school like - Which is all good and well but its a little hard to talk about a 2 year when they are like a sponge and just taking everything in. But never mind I have lots of lovely work to show the parents so hopefully that will be enough :). 

Our parents evening is on monday 6-7:30 :wacko:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Sarah I cant come on in the mornings I usually leave the house between 7 and 7:30 :(


----------



## Lazydaisys

Got Internet working at at home again:happydance:

Good luck with parents evening galaxy girl. Have you been creating observations and messing with files and tidying room to get ready? I usually go into panic mode and then half my parents don't turn up:dohh:

My clear blue sticks didnt turn up today :-( I have a feeling it's egg day. I was thinking oh no that's going to mess things up then I thought I must remember its not actually the monitor that gets you pregnant. Maybe I'm getting too attached to my little machine:blush:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Sarah I cant come on in the mornings I usually leave the house between 7 and 7:30 :(

:haha: well, i'll have to come on in the evenings then, :haha: i keep missing you :sad2::brat: :haha: well i'll be pee testin tomoz, you on sat, i just feel disheartened, i know that i wont see a peak :cry: this month i'm armed with obviously the monitor, clerblue digital ov, boots midstream ov, cheap opks..... :haha: ohhh i'll have em all going from cd11.... cos its says on a 30 day cycle, start testing on cd13.... so...... i'm prepared :haha: my own lil chemist :rofl:
xxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs:
oh yeah, i went to see the psychic on sunday, dunno if i told you? but if i did, i'm seeing the doctor on weds, so i'm gonna ask her to send me for an ultra sound, to check to see if i have got cysts on my ovaries, i've gotta go for one at the end of the month anyway, on my upper abdomen, so i'll ask her if she can check out my lower abdomen to for cysts xxxxx


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> Got Internet working at at home again:happydance:
> 
> Good luck with parents evening galaxy girl. Have you been creating observations and messing with files and tidying room to get ready? I usually go into panic mode and then half my parents don't turn up:dohh:
> 
> My clear blue sticks didnt turn up today :-( I have a feeling it's egg day. I was thinking oh no that's going to mess things up then I thought I must remember its not actually the monitor that gets you pregnant. Maybe I'm getting too attached to my little machine:blush:

:haha: i know, its mad innit, that silly lil machine is like your life, andy asked me if i wanted to go and stay at his mums on sat i was like noooooo i cant, he was like why not? :dohh: my monitor..... i'm like surgically attatched to it :haha::haha:
xxxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

:wave:

Just popped on before dinner to tell you all im exhausted today :cry: :haha:

Hope your all well. Hopefully speak to you soon? :shrug:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> :wave:
> 
> Just popped on before dinner to tell you all im exhausted today :cry: :haha:
> 
> Hope your all well. Hopefully speak to you soon? :shrug:

:haha::haha: caught ya, :haha::haha: ahhh, poorly superhero, :flower: you still gettin ready for parents evening? xxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Yeah just tons of book work which sucks :(

So NOT in the mood to be baby making anytime soon! Lol.
So I am ruling this month out now to save any sort of disappointment :haha:

Im going to join a gym this coming week to see if I can energise myself as I am feeling soooo lazy right now :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Yeah just tons of book work which sucks :(
> 
> So NOT in the mood to be baby making anytime soon! Lol.
> So I am ruling this month out now to save any sort of disappointment :haha:
> 
> Im going to join a gym this coming week to see if I can energise myself as I am feeling soooo lazy right now :haha:

:haha: do you know what, i feel exactly the same...... but i wanna see a peak :cry: , when you off to the gym??? xxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Going to join this week probably go in on tuesday/wednesday and sort it all out :happydance:


----------



## Lazydaisys

We must be on the same wavelength at the mo. I joined the gym on Sunday- just for three months tho. Went yesterday and ended up in Starbucks having a brew. Hope everybody feels better tomorrow I'm in pjs already and watching hollyoaks.  x


----------



## Galaxy Girl

I LOVE HOLLYOAKS!!!! :happydance: Im watching it on E4 though :haha:

My gym membership is a 4 month contract so Its good :)


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Going to join this week probably go in on tuesday/wednesday and sort it all out :happydance:

:thumbup: you go girl.....:haha: andys like got the horn bug.... and i'm like no, gotta wait for the monitor :haha: think its cos i had my hopes up last month and the dr popped my bubble :haha: i've got a bloody gym upstairs, but i'm banned :growlmad: well suppose i need to put calories on, not burn em off :haha:
xxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

I would love to eat what I wanted - I only have to look at a slice of cake and I gain weight :haha:

Im hoping healthy eating and the gym will help me loose weight and therefore get me my BFP. Thats the plan anyway :haha:

Erghhh yeah Jays the same. Shame its not like that around the time I need him to be :haha: Its more of a chore around then :dohh:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> I would love to eat what I wanted - I only have to look at a slice of cake and I gain weight :haha:
> 
> Im hoping healthy eating and the gym will help me loose weight and therefore get me my BFP. Thats the plan anyway :haha:
> 
> Erghhh yeah Jays the same. Shame its not like that around the time I need him to be :haha: Its more of a chore around then :dohh:

:haha: yeah andys been like it all week, i just said no to him now, and he just said well i'll say no to you tomoz then even if the monitor says so :haha: GROW UP:haha::haha::haha:
your not fat, no stop it :growlmad:
xxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

:haha: Men ay!! 

CD 5 for me tomorrow!! so saturday is day 1 of testing and im up early going to work with mum to earn some extra pennies :dohh:


----------



## discoangel

Hi guys. Sorry not been on for a while. Struggling with not ttc this month. Plus im as horny as can be tonight and OH wont come near me!!! DAMN rubella. 

I am also getting fed up of my monitor this month. Still no peak and im on cd15. If i could just see a peak this month it would make it all worth while. I would go into next month really positive!

Im back on nights tomorrow but just wanted to say hi to you guys. Good luck sarah really hope you see a peak this month too.


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Hi discoangel sorry your monitor is still playing up :(
Perhaps you O later in your cycle than you think? :shurg:

How long is your cycle?

I bet its super frustrating not being able to DTD when you want to so bad :(. But im sure it will be all worth it when you have your healthy pregnancy :)

Hope you see your peak soon!


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> :haha: Men ay!!
> 
> CD 5 for me tomorrow!! so saturday is day 1 of testing and im up early going to work with mum to earn some extra pennies :dohh:

:wacko: cd6...... not asking for a test?????? :shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug: will anythin go right for me? :cry: 
where you off to work hun? xxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

discoangel said:


> Hi guys. Sorry not been on for a while. Struggling with not ttc this month. Plus im as horny as can be tonight and OH wont come near me!!! DAMN rubella.
> 
> I am also getting fed up of my monitor this month. Still no peak and im on cd15. If i could just see a peak this month it would make it all worth while. I would go into next month really positive!
> 
> Im back on nights tomorrow but just wanted to say hi to you guys. Good luck sarah really hope you see a peak this month too.

:haha::haha::haha: love it, "drunk" lmfao xxxxxx , cd6 today.... not even askin for a test :cry: i think its given up on me :cry: ahhh thanks hun, i feel like that too, i just wanna see a peak, i think thats why i'm so blah this month, cos worked hard last month for nothing, well at least i've put on .2 of a pound :haha::happydance: must be fluid, still weight :haha:
xxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> We must be on the same wavelength at the mo. I joined the gym on Sunday- just for three months tho. Went yesterday and ended up in Starbucks having a brew. Hope everybody feels better tomorrow I'm in pjs already and watching hollyoaks.  x

:haha::haha:epo....kicking in lol :haha: i'm on cd6, it didnt ask me for a stick this am????? ahhhh please dont tell me its broke or something???? :cry: its only meeee whos broken, :cry:
xxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## discoangel

heheh sarah i was drunk. It was my first bit of alcohol in 7 weeks!!!!!!

Fingers crossed for peak this month!

The monitor will adjust as it gets to know you each month as to try and lessen the amount of sticks used i think so probably ask for one tomorrow.


----------



## sarahkr

discoangel said:


> heheh sarah i was drunk. It was my first bit of alcohol in 7 weeks!!!!!!
> 
> Fingers crossed for peak this month!
> 
> The monitor will adjust as it gets to know you each month as to try and lessen the amount of sticks used i think so probably ask for one tomorrow.

:haha::haha:ahh you made me giiggle this mornin "drunk" hahahahaha no wonder you were bloody horny lmao.... i used to get like that, before i hit the stage of "totally pissed, fall over and give myself a black eye" stage, ahh well, you're allowed to enjoy yaself arent ya, thats the thing, with ttc... i think we get way to serious, we need to lighten up sometimes innit :happydance: well, i hope your right chic, that cant be broken, but i was thinking well what if i've already ovulated.... silly thoughts, but i suppose your right, it monitored my last cycle, so it knows what its doin, see listen to me, i'm referin to it as a person lmfao, still no peak yet hun? xxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

It remembers you from last time, so knows you have a few days to test. I've messed my machine up by not testing for four days due to no sticks so going to give up on my little machine and just use it a day number guide for this month. Sat back in the doctors, they have lost all the tests they did last week so sad times:-( x


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> It remembers you from last time, so knows you have a few days to test. I've messed my machine up by not testing for four days due to no sticks so going to give up on my little machine and just use it a day number guide for this month. Sat back in the doctors, they have lost all the tests they did last week so sad times:-( x

:growlmad:your jokin, oooohhhh i hate the drs..... they all hide when i walk in lol, they did actually ask me to sit down last week and calm down :haha: messed up my tablets..... AGAIN!!! :cry: so it'll remember the no peak, :cry: hey this epo deffo does whats it supposed too :haha::haha::haha: xxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

You got high last month and I just wonder if the computer knows that your ovulation date is slightly later than day 14. ( I would love to know what our little monitors are thinking!)the amount of testing days is supposed to reduce as the machine gets to know you.
I really do think you will see that egg picture soon, hopefull this month.because it can tell the difference between your highs and lows so there must be a hormone surge of some sort.Did you say you got a smiley on a digital last month ?

I had four missed calls from the doctor this am, so I though 'oh my, I've got a terrible disease!!!!' then I rang the doctors and they said they hadn't rang me??? So I put the phone down and then rang them back. Ha ha.nurse said my samples have gone missing at the hospital so had have them redone. Need them before my next appointment at the hosp on the 30 th. just hope I doesn't delay next steps whatever they are. 
Soo glad the weekend is here x


----------



## Galaxy Girl

:wave:

ITS FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:happydance:


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> You got high last month and I just wonder if the computer knows that your ovulation date is slightly later than day 14. ( I would love to know what our little monitors are thinking!)the amount of testing days is supposed to reduce as the machine gets to know you.
> I really do think you will see that egg picture soon, hopefull this month.because it can tell the difference between your highs and lows so there must be a hormone surge of some sort.Did you say you got a smiley on a digital last month ?
> 
> I had four missed calls from the doctor this am, so I though 'oh my, I've got a terrible disease!!!!' then I rang the doctors and they said they hadn't rang me??? So I put the phone down and then rang them back. Ha ha.nurse said my samples have gone missing at the hospital so had have them redone. Need them before my next appointment at the hosp on the 30 th. just hope I doesn't delay next steps whatever they are.
> Soo glad the weekend is here x

:winkwink: yeah you could be right chiccy, the lil monitor does know more than us, no smiley last month, we started trying dec/jan and i was using the digital and i had a smiley then, so i upgraded to the monitor, used it first time... no peak, then reset it last time.... no peak, so we're on this cycle.....:shrug: oh i dunno chiccy, i was like ehhh, what, why doesnt it want a stick off me :cry: but you could be right hun, so i wont panic yet :happydance: 
ooohhhh i hate the drs, they always mess things up, so after all that did you get them sorted? yeah whats the next steps? xxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> :wave:
> 
> ITS FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :happydance:

:haha::haha: its friday....... :happydance: wher you workin tomoz? with your mum? xxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Yeah I am Erghhhh 8-12 .. Shes picking me up at 7:30am :cry:

But I need the money because Im skint - Spend all mine on blood TTC meds and equipment :haha: 

Sarah your monitor will probably ask for a stick tomorrow :) - As the other says its trying to save you sticks after your first cycle of getting to know you :)


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Yeah I am Erghhhh 8-12 .. Shes picking me up at 7:30am :cry:
> 
> But I need the money because Im skint - Spend all mine on blood TTC meds and equipment :haha:
> 
> Sarah your monitor will probably ask for a stick tomorrow :) - As the other says its trying to save you sticks after your first cycle of getting to know you :)

:haha:no rest for the wicked eh:haha: well, i dont know if or when i ovulate, do you think it knows lil sectrets about us :haha::haha:
what you workin as? oooh i wonder if yours will do the same???xxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Maybe we should name them! Lol mines pissed with with because I've not been feeding it sticks. X


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Mine SHOULD ask me for a stick tomorrow as I will be CD 6 but I will let you know :haha:

My dad owns the company and my brother and mum and other family members work for them. I will be helping in the warehouse which is what my mum does. 
They supply 'fastening and fixings' for all sorts of companies but there main ones and the ones you will recognise the name of being stannah stairlifts and rolls royce!


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> Maybe we should name them! Lol mines pissed with with because I've not been feeding it sticks. X

:haha: i think i'm gonna call mine humpty dumpty, cos its broken like me :cry: cd7 no stick???? xxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Mine SHOULD ask me for a stick tomorrow as I will be CD 6 but I will let you know :haha:
> 
> My dad owns the company and my brother and mum and other family members work for them. I will be helping in the warehouse which is what my mum does.
> They supply 'fastening and fixings' for all sorts of companies but there main ones and the ones you will recognise the name of being stannah stairlifts and rolls royce!

:haha:oh they'll be comming to mine soon then to fit my stair lift :haha: tell ya, always wanted one, oh and a scooter :haha: that is just the height of laziness tho innit, i'll just sit there, i'll say to josh, wait there son, i'll be up in 5 :haha::haha::haha: 
well cd7... still not askin? friggin humpty dumpty..... i did read the book tho and it said depending on your last cycle it would ask from anywhere between cd6-9, so wont stress out :haha:
oh your gonna be knackered, hey, inbox me your addy, i'll post you these pregnacare, 1 weeks worth has gone from mine and his, but that will be ok wont it? i know oh dont take any, but they'll just go in the bin and i'd rather you had them :winkwink:
xxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Aww thanks hun. Do you want any money for them?

CD6 for me and not asking for a stick :shrug: Guess its trying to save me sticks. 

Im having a debate with Jay apparently eating fruit is not good for you I say it is Arghh hes stressing me out :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Aww thanks hun. Do you want any money for them?
> 
> CD6 for me and not asking for a stick :shrug: Guess its trying to save me sticks.
> 
> Im having a debate with Jay apparently eating fruit is not good for you I say it is Arghh hes stressing me out :haha:

:haha::haha:he's windin you up, lol :haha: NO, dont be stupid, i'd rather you had em, i posted a bloody riding hat before, i was hoping i might have caught you, i'll have to post them on monday chiccy :thumbup: oh so my humpty dumpty aint broken? can you remember what cd you ov'd on hun? was it 17/18? 
xxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
i swear mines copying you, i didnt even ovulate, i tell ya, me and you r gettin freaky :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

CD 15 & 16 I got my peak so would have ovulated around CD 17/18! 

Im guessing machine will ask me for a stick tomorrow - CD 7

Bless you, you are so kind :hugs: Will PM you my address now x

Watched Britains got talent - Love it


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> CD 15 & 16 I got my peak so would have ovulated around CD 17/18!
> 
> Im guessing machine will ask me for a stick tomorrow - CD 7
> 
> Bless you, you are so kind :hugs: Will PM you my address now x
> 
> Watched Britains got talent - Love it

:flower:
yeah i'm just watching it now!!!! :haha: no, dont be silly, i got your addy, i will post them tomoz..... :thumbup: your my ttc buddy :happydance: they'd only go in the bin, cos they made me fell shitty, :cry: well cd8...... humpty dumpty asked me for a stick..... bloody low :haha: oh well it saved me 2 sticks, hey but what if it stays low :( it is me we're talkin about :( did yours ask today hun?
xxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

My three tests were low this month then it jumped to high... Wish I'd kept a note of the day numbers now.  x


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> My three tests were low this month then it jumped to high... Wish I'd kept a note of the day numbers now.  x

:flower:
oh so its not just me then? :haha: well it saved me 2 sticks, but then bloody low, wonder what tomoz will bring :shrug: yeah keep a note of em chic..... cos i tend to panic lol xxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

CD 7 and it hasnt asked me for a stick yet :haha: I guess it will ask me tomorrow the same as yours Sarah :haha: 

Well Its a beautiful sunny day here, was clear blue skies yesterday too :happydance: I hope it stays this way :). 

I need to take a walk over to the shops to get some meat for a roast tonight but EFFORT :haha:

All I have done today is put a load of washing on ready to go out on the line, Clean the rabbit out and hoover. AHHHH I love lazy sundays :)


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Sarahk Click this link:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/1832011-hehehehehe-my-test-looks-so-good.html

This girl never gives up :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Sarahk Click this link:
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/1832011-hehehehehe-my-test-looks-so-good.html
> 
> This girl never gives up :haha:

:haha::haha:omg..... does she ever quit, i just commented under yours lmao, hey, me and you are twins :haha: mine was bloody low tho :growlmad: i posted your pregnacare chic, so it will be with you tuesday :thumbup: how did you find her? oh no, i commented, that means i'm gonna be stuck with her journal thing now :dohh::dohh: ohhhh ffs.... just got rid of her :dohh: :haha:
xxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

sarahkr said:


> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> Sarahk Click this link:
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/1832011-hehehehehe-my-test-looks-so-good.html
> 
> This girl never gives up :haha:
> 
> :haha::haha:omg..... does she ever quit, i just commented under yours lmao, hey, me and you are twins :haha: mine was bloody low tho :growlmad: i posted your pregnacare chic, so it will be with you tuesday :thumbup: how did you find her? oh no, i commented, that means i'm gonna be stuck with her journal thing now :dohh::dohh: ohhhh ffs.... just got rid of her :dohh: :haha:
> xxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:growlmad: i'm gonna kill you my little ttc budy!!!!!! its started, oh no, how do i leave a forum.... i dont wanna see/hear/look at her :growlmad: :haha::haha:
xxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Hahahahahahahahaahhahaha :haha: :haha:

go to 'quick links' then 'subscribed threads' then tick the little box and scroll down to drop down box and click delete subcribtion.

Thank you hun :hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

I commented on your reply lol, Do you think she will get the hint? :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Hahahahahahahahaahhahaha :haha: :haha:
> 
> go to 'quick links' then 'subscribed threads' then tick the little box and scroll down to drop down box and click delete subcribtion.
> 
> Thank you hun :hugs:

:growlmad: so not funny :haha::haha: good, oh god couldnt stand a whole 9 months of it :grr::gun: i'm gonna leave it now, how did you find her lmao, you just did that cos you knew how much i want to punch her in the face and i'd comment you lil bugger :haha::haha: yeah, asdas post office was open, so i sent em first class, :thumbup:
xxxxxxxx:kiss::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> I commented on your reply lol, Do you think she will get the hint? :haha:

:haha::haha: i'll go look now lmao :haha::haha:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Ive just got back from asda got some chicken for our roast tonight. Ohh and I got some raspberries to try as I havent tried them before :haha: Jay got some chocolate :(.

Oh well got some pepsi max to enjoy lol.
Ohhhh Ive got work to do!! 
Sarah do you have whatsapp on your phone?


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Ive just got back from asda got some chicken for our roast tonight. Ohh and I got some raspberries to try as I havent tried them before :haha: Jay got some chocolate :(.
> 
> Oh well got some pepsi max to enjoy lol.
> Ohhhh Ive got work to do!!
> Sarah do you have whatsapp on your phone?

:haha::haha: silly cow :haha::haha:
a whatsapp:haha: girl i got a nokia, hey cant be usin these smart phones, :haha: what is it? :blush::haha:
xxxx:kiss:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Ohh ok. Haha. Its a messaging app! Lol


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Ohh ok. Haha. Its a messaging app! Lol

:haha: good god no, i've got TEXT messagin app :haha::haha::haha: :kiss:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Hahaha. Come on even my MUM has whatsapp lol


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Hahaha. Come on even my MUM has whatsapp lol

:haha::haha:josh probably has on his phone:haha: he's got an lg cookie, i aint got a clue how to work it, andys got a touch phone, when i answer it, i end up cuttin people off lmao :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## sarahkr

sarahkr said:


> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> Hahaha. Come on even my MUM has whatsapp lol
> 
> :haha::haha:josh probably has on his phone:haha: he's got an lg cookie, i aint got a clue how to work it, andys got a touch phone, when i answer it, i end up cuttin people off lmao :haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

:growlmad:ffs..... mum n dad have just walked through the gate, i'll talk to you in a bit hun xxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Just clinked on the link about dark bfp. Congratulations to her but see what your mean about deleting threads. I'm in the annoying 2 week wait now. Symptoms spotting already and driving myself crazy. Day 19. Period type pains today, tired and grumpy. :-( where's the weekend gone??? Went to my nieces 6th birthday yesterday and also to visit our friends new baby which made me more broody of thats possible. I didn't hold the baby but my dh did and he didn't put him down all tje time we were there. feel like I've waited long enough and need a bfp soon. X


----------



## sarahkr

sarahkr said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> Hahaha. Come on even my MUM has whatsapp lol
> 
> :haha::haha:josh probably has on his phone:haha: he's got an lg cookie, i aint got a clue how to work it, andys got a touch phone, when i answer it, i end up cuttin people off lmao :haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :growlmad:ffs..... mum n dad have just walked through the gate, i'll talk to you in a bit hun xxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:haha:sorry about that chic, mum n dad came, we went bowling :haha: what a spaz.... i had the barrier up and nearly fucking broke it lmao, i tell ya i impressed someone with the ammount of times i could bang it off each side of the barrier lmao, one go it hit the barrier 7 times just to get 1 pin down :haha::haha: well i really dont know whats going on with my body, cd9 LOW again :growlmad: i dont think i'm gonna change at all this cycle, nevermind see a peak :cry: ....... well she has been DELETED, :happydance: she is just not wired up right, if someone had put that on my thread, i wouldn't have been nice, it would have been a bitch fight :haha: sooooo glad i dont have to listen to a whole 9 months of it, you llittle bugger :haha:
whats going on with your lil humpty dumpty? is it asking for a stick? where you at ? xxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> Just clinked on the link about dark bfp. Congratulations to her but see what your mean about deleting threads. I'm in the annoying 2 week wait now. Symptoms spotting already and driving myself crazy. Day 19. Period type pains today, tired and grumpy. :-( where's the weekend gone??? Went to my nieces 6th birthday yesterday and also to visit our friends new baby which made me more broody of thats possible. I didn't hold the baby but my dh did and he didn't put him down all tje time we were there. feel like I've waited long enough and need a bfp soon. X

:happydance: bfp commin your way :happydance: when is af due, this dpo thing makes no sense to me :blush: DUMBO :haha: whats your usual cycle length hun? or last cycle length? hey, you did stop the epo yeah? i dunno what will happen, but the "make sure you stop once you've ovulated" kind of made me go ooohhh..... do you know what i mean chic? i wonder if that pain i was in was cos i didnt know what was goin on with my body last cycle, i took it all the way to cd25.... hry actually, thinkin about it, thats when i started gettin weird cramps and pain.....:shrug: i'll have to look up epo :winkwink:
:happydance: :bfp: commin your way xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Thanks. Dpo- days past ovulation. Got that smiley on ovulation stick last Tuesday. So 6 dpo today or 5 if it happened the day after. That oil of primrose made a massive difference. I even had to check if I'd wet myself at one point! I stopped taking it at ovulation. lol. Cycle 28-30 days. Af due about the 30th which is next Tue.Think I'm just doing my own head in now. Surely at least one of us will get a bfp soon.Sat in the car park at work really not wanting to go in. Ha ha.

What days are you lot on?? Any highs? X


----------



## Lazydaisys

Half asleep just read your posts again. Day 9.Maybe high day at day 11. That's my mystic prediction. No need to PayPal me a payment.....With possible peak day 18. Lol x
Told you I was going crazy !


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> Thanks. Dpo- days past ovulation. Got that smiley on ovulation stick last Tuesday. So 6 dpo today or 5 if it happened the day after. That oil of primrose made a massive difference. I even had to check if I'd wet myself at one point! I stopped taking it at ovulation. lol. Cycle 28-30 days. Af due about the 30th which is next Tue.Think I'm just doing my own head in now. Surely at least one of us will get a bfp soon.Sat in the car park at work really not wanting to go in. Ha ha.
> 
> What days are you lot on?? Any highs? X

:haha:it does help the epo, i've gotta admit that, but good, i'm glad you stop takin it after ov, :haha::haha: imagine what i was like last month, i was takin it till cd25 :dohh: :haha::haha: andy really thought i'd got the horn bug :haha: i'm cd9 but LOW........ christ i was high from cd6 last month, i've got a really bad feeling about this month, i dont think its gonna change at all :cry: theres you saying well it was pickin up changes, i'm low :cry: friggin humpty dumpty :cry: i've got my smileys though :happydance: so according to the leaflet on a 30 day cycle i'm due to test on cd13??? so i'll start cd12 on the smiley :wacko: yeah your cycle lengths are like mine, this month is a 28 day cycle... a sat af is due, i work 28 and 30, sat and sun :shrug: see my periods are like clockwork, but my body just is all wrong :cry:
not sure about ggirl, i'm low, hers didnt ask for a test yesterday, maybe today? hopefully she'll be high :happydance: 
i just wanna see a high, peak or a smile :cry:
xxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> Half asleep just read your posts again. Day 9.Maybe high day at day 11. That's my mystic prediction. No need to PayPal me a payment.....With possible peak day 18. Lol x
> Told you I was going crazy !

:haha::haha:damn i just put the money in your account :haha: your not going crazy hun, my prediction is oh wait its a bit hazy.... oh yes there you are, i see you sitting on your bed on it looks like a tuesday morning.... could be a day off but i'm getting a tuesday, your looking at a stick, you have a strange look on your face, mmmm oh wait , i feel excitement and anxiety but through all that, see you jumping for joy, do you have a birthday around the 30th or a celebration? well thats what i'm seeing :haha::haha:
i think were all going bloody mad lmao xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Oooh maybe a bfp on the 30 th of April))) Ill credit your account mystic sarah x


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> Oooh maybe a bfp on the 30 th of April))) Ill credit your account mystic sarah x

:haha::haha: its ok, because of my reputation, i dont like to charge people, i feel if people should pay for there reading, i would be classed as making money off them, thats why mystic sarah has a great reputation, because i dont charge for the gift i have.... :haha:
i tell ya, were all loosing the bloody plot lmao xxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Thank goodness parents evening is over!!!! Wasnt to bad all the parents were lovely which made it a whole lot easier but they talk to much so so didnt end up getting out until 8:15 :dohh: Just had my dinner and will be going to bed soon so thats my evening over :cry:

Anyway CD 8 and Margret the monitor asked me for a stick and it came back low, I think thats the same as last cycle but cant remember :shrug:


----------



## Lazydaisys

My little machine is still asking for sticks because I havent fed it for a week and it missed ovulation so there's no point feeding it now. Still need a name for mine? Gertrude the greedy cbfm!?? 
Glad parents even went well

I've got really bad skin and had a few af cramps:-/ af due next tue. 

Night peeps xx


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Lazydaisys said:


> My little machine is still asking for sticks because I havent fed it for a week and it missed ovulation so there's no point feeding it now. Still need a name for mine? Gertrude the greedy cbfm!??
> Glad parents even went well
> 
> I've got really bad skin and had a few af cramps:-/ af due next tue.
> 
> Night peeps xx

Gertrude! I love it :haha: 

I really thought this monitor was going to be the answer and I was going to get my BFP first time of using it :haha: :blush: Bloody thing! 

Erghhhh I hate AF - Im only CD 8 but time will fly and It wont be long until the witch gets me again. 

Im slowly giving up :shrug: But I have a bit of an addiction using the monitor :haha:

Im going to bed now too - One needs her beauty sleep :haha: 
Night :hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Thank goodness parents evening is over!!!! Wasnt to bad all the parents were lovely which made it a whole lot easier but they talk to much so so didnt end up getting out until 8:15 :dohh: Just had my dinner and will be going to bed soon so thats my evening over :cry:
> 
> Anyway CD 8 and Margret the monitor asked me for a stick and it came back low, I think thats the same as last cycle but cant remember :shrug:

:haha:margret:haha: same as me hun, cd10 humpty dumpty was LOW again, so i hav'nt been dtd, do you think i should start today? i was reading the booklet, someone said theres said it stayed low all the way through? that'll be bloodt me :growlmad: then someone said they stayed low then went to peak? that wont be me :cry: i've kinda ruled myself out :( do you think i should be dtd like last cycle, evert other???
xxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:
oh, you should get your stuff today chiccy xxxxx


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> My little machine is still asking for sticks because I havent fed it for a week and it missed ovulation so there's no point feeding it now. Still need a name for mine? Gertrude the greedy cbfm!??
> Glad parents even went well
> 
> I've got really bad skin and had a few af cramps:-/ af due next tue.
> 
> Night peeps xx

:haha:gertrude,:haha: humpty dumpty is cd10....low, my cm is just watery.... i'm wat confused this month :wacko: do you think i should pull myself together and dtd :haha: not listen to humpty and try smiley susan? 
xxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:bfp: tuesday :happydance:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Lazydaisys said:
> 
> 
> My little machine is still asking for sticks because I havent fed it for a week and it missed ovulation so there's no point feeding it now. Still need a name for mine? Gertrude the greedy cbfm!??
> Glad parents even went well
> 
> I've got really bad skin and had a few af cramps:-/ af due next tue.
> 
> Night peeps xx
> 
> Gertrude! I love it :haha:
> 
> I really thought this monitor was going to be the answer and I was going to get my BFP first time of using it :haha: :blush: Bloody thing!
> 
> Erghhhh I hate AF - Im only CD 8 but time will fly and It wont be long until the witch gets me again.
> 
> Im slowly giving up :shrug: But I have a bit of an addiction using the monitor :haha:
> 
> Im going to bed now too - One needs her beauty sleep :haha:
> Night :hugs:Click to expand...

:haha::haha:how was ones beauty sleep :haha::haha: i'm just not motivated this month either, i spose its cos its been low for 3 tests..... have you been dtd? i just have not got the motivation this month, humpty has kind of disheartened me already :cry: what about smiley susan, shall i try her? looking at this am's stick...... two lines are comming again :grr: whats going on :brat: HELP ME xxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

sarahkr said:


> Lazydaisys said:
> 
> 
> My little machine is still asking for sticks because I havent fed it for a week and it missed ovulation so there's no point feeding it now. Still need a name for mine? Gertrude the greedy cbfm!??
> Glad parents even went well
> 
> I've got really bad skin and had a few af cramps:-/ af due next tue.
> 
> Night peeps xx
> 
> :haha:gertrude,:haha: humpty dumpty is cd10....low, my cm is just watery.... i'm wat confused this month :wacko: do you think i should pull myself together and dtd :haha: not listen to humpty and try smiley susan?
> xxxxxxxxx
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> :bfp: tuesday :happydance:Click to expand...

I'd reckon bd anyway if you want to and I really do think you will get a high soon. :hugs:I'd try smiley Susan day 14 or 15 also. Just got back from dancing and my dance teacher asked me why I wasn't there last week. Reason being I got a smiley on Susan and was bding and standing on my head!:blush:Don't think it worked tho. :dohh:

I really thought Gertrude would be the answer for us:growlmad:
You hear about all those people trying for years and catching first time with the monitor. I think this is my 4th attempt with the monitor.:nope:

Got a hospital appointment next tue for a pelvic ultrasound. Really worried there going to discover my womb has fallen out. :wacko::wacko: AF is due that day also.:growlmad:
One week wait.:happydance::happydance:
Busy googling AF cramps or pregnacy cramps even tho I'm sure they are AF cramps:coffee::dohh:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Lazydaisys how many DPO are you?? 

CD9 and low for me again this morning. Hmmmmm I got my peak last cycle so I am trusting this bloody monitor :haha:

Sarah I have been DTD but not very much only twice since end of AF :blush: Oppps. 
I just havent been in the mood! But feeling it tonight :haha: :blush: 
Bet Jay wont be now :dohh:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Arghhhhh


----------



## Lazydaisys

Got the smiley last tue so maybe 7 dpo. Think I'm going to test a 10dpo on Friday as going away with work at the weekend and might want/need vino. X


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lazydaisys said:
> 
> 
> My little machine is still asking for sticks because I havent fed it for a week and it missed ovulation so there's no point feeding it now. Still need a name for mine? Gertrude the greedy cbfm!??
> Glad parents even went well
> 
> I've got really bad skin and had a few af cramps:-/ af due next tue.
> 
> Night peeps xx
> 
> :haha:gertrude,:haha: humpty dumpty is cd10....low, my cm is just watery.... i'm wat confused this month :wacko: do you think i should pull myself together and dtd :haha: not listen to humpty and try smiley susan?
> xxxxxxxxx
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> :bfp: tuesday :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I'd reckon bd anyway if you want to and I really do think you will get a high soon. :hugs:I'd try smiley Susan day 14 or 15 also. Just got back from dancing and my dance teacher asked me why I wasn't there last week. Reason being I got a smiley on Susan and was bding and standing on my head!:blush:Don't think it worked tho. :dohh:
> 
> I really thought Gertrude would be the answer for us:growlmad:
> You hear about all those people trying for years and catching first time with the monitor. I think this is my 4th attempt with the monitor.:nope:
> 
> Got a hospital appointment next tue for a pelvic ultrasound. Really worried there going to discover my womb has fallen out. :wacko::wacko: AF is due that day also.:growlmad:
> One week wait.:happydance::happydance:
> Busy googling AF cramps or pregnacy cramps even tho I'm sure they are AF cramps:coffee::dohh:Click to expand...

:haha:smiley susan.... good advice hun:thumbup: we dtd tonight,he'slike a horn bag and i'm just blahhhhh :haha: oh i so think your gonna get a bfp :happydance: https://www.parenting.com/gallery/early-signs-of-pregnancy looks like bloody humpty dumpty is makin me crazy... or even more so :haha: hey i've got an ultrasound on my upper abdomen that day too :haha: i might ask the dr if she can request a lower one while i'm there.... i'm seeing her tomoz, so kill two birds with 1 stone :happydance:
:bfp::test:commin your way xxxxxxx:happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Recieved these today :happydance:

Thank You Sarah :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







20130423_195231.jpg
File size: 47.3 KB
Views: 0









20130423_195312.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Lazydaisys said:


> Got the smiley last tue so maybe 7 dpo. Think I'm going to test a 10dpo on Friday as going away with work at the weekend and might want/need vino. X

Ohhhhh cramping could be implantation!!!!

Good Luck! Hope you get your BFP :)


Sarah what are you doing on here so late AND after DTD!?!? :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Lazydaisys how many DPO are you??
> 
> CD9 and low for me again this morning. Hmmmmm I got my peak last cycle so I am trusting this bloody monitor :haha:
> 
> Sarah I have been DTD but not very much only twice since end of AF :blush: Oppps.
> I just havent been in the mood! But feeling it tonight :haha: :blush:
> Bet Jay wont be now :dohh:

:haha::haha:your there, low again for you too?????? i'm loosin the will to live me :wacko: we dtd tonight, so thats 2 for me too :blush: just havnt been up for it, think its cos was so worked up last month :shrug: i'll try smiley susan from cd13 onwards :shrug: i just am waiting for a high now :growlmad: god why is it all feeling wrong :cry:
xxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Recieved these today :happydance:
> 
> Thank You Sarah :hugs:

:haha::haha:you got em :happydance: well i'd rather you had em, andy folded the box, and called me a spaz cos it wouldnt fit in the envelope :haha: 
ahhh brill :hugs:
xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Im sure I was high around this time with my last cycle. But im guessing as Margret monitor has 'got to know me' now and I dont peak until around CD15 she doesnt need to reveal my high yet. Well thats what im hoping anyway :haha:

Its 10pm which is usually bedtime but im browsing on here so hoping Jay doesnt say anything yet :haha: Sad I know!


----------



## Galaxy Girl

sarahkr said:


> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> Recieved these today :happydance:
> 
> Thank You Sarah :hugs:
> 
> :haha::haha:you got em :happydance: well i'd rather you had em, andy folded the box, and called me a spaz cos it wouldnt fit in the envelope :haha:
> ahhh brill :hugs:
> xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I LOVED your note that came with it! Made me laugh. 
Thank you so much your so kind :) 
Now just got to persuade Jay to take them! Easier said than done :dohh:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Lazydaisys said:
> 
> 
> Got the smiley last tue so maybe 7 dpo. Think I'm going to test a 10dpo on Friday as going away with work at the weekend and might want/need vino. X
> 
> Ohhhhh cramping could be implantation!!!!
> 
> Good Luck! Hope you get your BFP :)
> 
> 
> Sarah what are you doing on here so late AND after DTD!?!? :haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha: i was waitin to see if you had got em, :happydance: yeahy.... cant remeber what i put in the note lmao, so this low thing, it does say in the book, that i could be testin wrong?? do you hold in your stream? or do it in a pot chic? xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Looked the pregnacy list. Think I've got most of that most of the time. Moody, tired, head aches, cramps, hungry sometimes.

Think I'd need an obviously symptom like sickness. Don't feel pregnant at all. 

Do you have to drink loads of water before your scan?


----------



## Galaxy Girl

I posted a pic of your note :haha:

I hold mine in my wee thats collected in a pot for 15 SECONDS - The same as I have always done :shrug:

Aww Sorry im so late coming on I didnt finish work until 5 then went and had my hair coloured and cut, Then had a problem with my car EPC light came on and I got scared and apparently its something to do with the brake switch I have no idea Just a good job Jays a mechanic :haha: 
Anyway got in after worrying made dinner, ate dinner then came on here. 

:haha: Thats my evening for you!


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Im sure I was high around this time with my last cycle. But im guessing as Margret monitor has 'got to know me' now and I dont peak until around CD15 she doesnt need to reveal my high yet. Well thats what im hoping anyway :haha:
> 
> Its 10pm which is usually bedtime but im browsing on here so hoping Jay doesnt say anything yet :haha: Sad I know!

yeah that could be the case hun, but means i'm a bit fooked, with no peak..... oh andys sittin on the chair snorin his head off :haha: bet mine stays bloody low :cry: got the drs tomoz, might see if she'll do a lower abdomen on me while theyre doing it on my upper next tues, thats to see my liver :cry: what do you think hun? xxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Lazydaisys said:


> Looked the pregnacy list. Think I've got most of that most of the time. Moody, tired, head aches, cramps, hungry sometimes.
> 
> Think I'd need an obviously symptom like sickness. Don't feel pregnant at all.
> 
> Do you have to drink loads of water before your scan?

Eeeeeek sounds good!!!

I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you!!

This monitor has to work for one of us :haha: 

Keep us updated! :)


----------



## Galaxy Girl

sarahkr said:


> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> Im sure I was high around this time with my last cycle. But im guessing as Margret monitor has 'got to know me' now and I dont peak until around CD15 she doesnt need to reveal my high yet. Well thats what im hoping anyway :haha:
> 
> Its 10pm which is usually bedtime but im browsing on here so hoping Jay doesnt say anything yet :haha: Sad I know!
> 
> yeah that could be the case hun, but means i'm a bit fooked, with no peak..... oh andys sittin on the chair snorin his head off :haha: bet mine stays bloody low :cry: got the drs tomoz, might see if she'll do a lower abdomen on me while theyre doing it on my upper next tues, thats to see my liver :cry: what do you think hun? xxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah I dont see why not -will stop you from worrying!!

I honestly think your going to see your peak this cycle. It may even jump from Low straight to peak. Or you may OV later than you think!

:haha: Men always fall asleep after DTD


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> Looked the pregnacy list. Think I've got most of that most of the time. Moody, tired, head aches, cramps, hungry sometimes.
> 
> Think I'd need an obviously symptom like sickness. Don't feel pregnant at all.
> 
> Do you have to drink loads of water before your scan?

no they say try not to drink anythin 2hrs before, but if you need a drink, make sure its water....not like tea or coffee xxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> Recieved these today :happydance:
> 
> Thank You Sarah :hugs:
> 
> :haha::haha:you got em :happydance: well i'd rather you had em, andy folded the box, and called me a spaz cos it wouldnt fit in the envelope :haha:
> ahhh brill :hugs:
> xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I LOVED your note that came with it! Made me laugh.
> Thank you so much your so kind :)
> Now just got to persuade Jay to take them! Easier said than done :dohh:Click to expand...

oh if he doesnt hun, chuck em, i just sent them with the other ones just in case, :haha: i cant remeber what i wrote, i was in a rush and andy was callin me a spaz :haha::haha::haha: oh why cant it have been easy like that annoying cows :growlmad: she took nothin, just dtd every day :growlmad: oh its gotta happen for one or all of us, and when it does, we gonna set up a secret lil forum for just us lot hehehehee:happydance::happydance:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> Im sure I was high around this time with my last cycle. But im guessing as Margret monitor has 'got to know me' now and I dont peak until around CD15 she doesnt need to reveal my high yet. Well thats what im hoping anyway :haha:
> 
> Its 10pm which is usually bedtime but im browsing on here so hoping Jay doesnt say anything yet :haha: Sad I know!
> 
> yeah that could be the case hun, but means i'm a bit fooked, with no peak..... oh andys sittin on the chair snorin his head off :haha: bet mine stays bloody low :cry: got the drs tomoz, might see if she'll do a lower abdomen on me while theyre doing it on my upper next tues, thats to see my liver :cry: what do you think hun? xxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I dont see why not -will stop you from worrying!!
> 
> I honestly think your going to see your peak this cycle. It may even jump from Low straight to peak. Or you may OV later than you think!
> 
> :haha: Men always fall asleep after DTDClick to expand...

:haha: he came home from work early, listen to this, he said god you look like shit, why dont you go lie down for an hour :shrug: i was like yeah do feel abit weird.... he said i'll have a kip with you, lay there for ten mins, couldnt sleep, went to get up, little shit had taken his boxers off.... was waiting for me to "wake" for sex :growlmad: bloody men, it was a friggin chore with him last month......:haha::haha::haha: xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

:haha: Sarah you crack me up

Jay is currently sat on the sofa passing wind!! Major turn off!!!!!!!!!! :haha:

It seems the harder you try the harder is it to fall pregnant :dohh:

Im feeling really laid back this cycle! Probably to laid back but Im starting to give up now :haha:

Anyway Its time for bed for me!! I will be back on tomorrow around 5ISH after popping in to sign up with the gym!

:hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

sarahkr said:


> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lazydaisys said:
> 
> 
> Got the smiley last tue so maybe 7 dpo. Think I'm going to test a 10dpo on Friday as going away with work at the weekend and might want/need vino. X
> 
> Ohhhhh cramping could be implantation!!!!
> 
> Good Luck! Hope you get your BFP :)
> 
> 
> Sarah what are you doing on here so late AND after DTD!?!? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha: i was waitin to see if you had got em, :happydance: yeahy.... cant remeber what i put in the note lmao, so this low thing, it does say in the book, that i could be testin wrong?? do you hold in your stream? or do it in a pot chic? xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I wee in a pot and then hold stick in for ten sec. One side of test is more absorbent than the other, so might not work as well if you put in the wee stream. Used to peeing in pot now. :blush:I got a few plastic pots with cheap pregnancy tests. X:flower:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> :haha: Sarah you crack me up
> 
> Jay is currently sat on the sofa passing wind!! Major turn off!!!!!!!!!! :haha:
> 
> It seems the harder you try the harder is it to fall pregnant :dohh:
> 
> Im feeling really laid back this cycle! Probably to laid back but Im starting to give up now :haha:
> 
> Anyway Its time for bed for me!! I will be back on tomorrow around 5ISH after popping in to sign up with the gym!
> 
> :hugs:

:haha: he's just the same lmao xxx night sweety xxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lazydaisys said:
> 
> 
> Got the smiley last tue so maybe 7 dpo. Think I'm going to test a 10dpo on Friday as going away with work at the weekend and might want/need vino. X
> 
> Ohhhhh cramping could be implantation!!!!
> 
> Good Luck! Hope you get your BFP :)
> 
> 
> Sarah what are you doing on here so late AND after DTD!?!? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha: i was waitin to see if you had got em, :happydance: yeahy.... cant remeber what i put in the note lmao, so this low thing, it does say in the book, that i could be testin wrong?? do you hold in your stream? or do it in a pot chic? xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I wee in a pot and then hold stick in for ten sec. One side of test is more absorbent than the other, so might not work as well if you put in the wee stream. Used to peeing in pot now. :blush:I got a few plastic pots with cheap pregnancy tests. X:flower:Click to expand...

oh maybe i hold mine in for too long? i pee in a pot and i hold it for about 20 secs, for some reason i wait till its almost blue to the top??? i'm holding it in too long arent i :dohh: xxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

sarahkr said:


> Lazydaisys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lazydaisys said:
> 
> 
> Got the smiley last tue so maybe 7 dpo. Think I'm going to test a 10dpo on Friday as going away with work at the weekend and might want/need vino. X
> 
> Ohhhhh cramping could be implantation!!!!
> 
> Good Luck! Hope you get your BFP :)
> 
> 
> Sarah what are you doing on here so late AND after DTD!?!? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha: i was waitin to see if you had got em, :happydance: yeahy.... cant remeber what i put in the note lmao, so this low thing, it does say in the book, that i could be testin wrong?? do you hold in your stream? or do it in a pot chic? xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I wee in a pot and then hold stick in for ten sec. One side of test is more absorbent than the other, so might not work as well if you put in the wee stream. Used to peeing in pot now. :blush:I got a few plastic pots with cheap pregnancy tests. X:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think you are holding it in too long.Im impatient after ten secs. Hate waiting for the flashing stick symbol whilst Gertrude makes up her mind how fertile I am that day.
> :hugs::hugs:
> :hugs::Click to expand...


----------



## Lazydaisys

sarahkr said:


> Lazydaisys said:
> 
> 
> Looked the pregnacy list. Think I've got most of that most of the time. Moody, tired, head aches, cramps, hungry sometimes.
> 
> Think I'd need an obviously symptom like sickness. Don't feel pregnant at all.
> 
> Do you have to drink loads of water before your scan?
> 
> no they say try not to drink anythin 2hrs before, but if you need a drink, make sure its water....not like tea or coffee xxxxx:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I've been given instructions to drink two pints an hr before and have a full badder. Weird :coffee:


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lazydaisys said:
> 
> 
> Looked the pregnacy list. Think I've got most of that most of the time. Moody, tired, head aches, cramps, hungry sometimes.
> 
> Think I'd need an obviously symptom like sickness. Don't feel pregnant at all.
> 
> Do you have to drink loads of water before your scan?
> 
> no they say try not to drink anythin 2hrs before, but if you need a drink, make sure its water....not like tea or coffee xxxxx:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I've been given instructions to drink two pints an hr before and have a full badder. Weird :coffee:Click to expand...

:wacko: i've been told to not drink anythin 2hrs before, but if i'm really thirsty, drink just water???? oh, mines looking at my poorly liver..... maybe i need an empty belly??? xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lazydaisys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lazydaisys said:
> 
> 
> Got the smiley last tue so maybe 7 dpo. Think I'm going to test a 10dpo on Friday as going away with work at the weekend and might want/need vino. X
> 
> Ohhhhh cramping could be implantation!!!!
> 
> Good Luck! Hope you get your BFP :)
> 
> 
> Sarah what are you doing on here so late AND after DTD!?!? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha: i was waitin to see if you had got em, :happydance: yeahy.... cant remeber what i put in the note lmao, so this low thing, it does say in the book, that i could be testin wrong?? do you hold in your stream? or do it in a pot chic? xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I wee in a pot and then hold stick in for ten sec. One side of test is more absorbent than the other, so might not work as well if you put in the wee stream. Used to peeing in pot now. :blush:I got a few plastic pots with cheap pregnancy tests. X:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think you are holding it in too long.Im impatient after ten secs. Hate waiting for the flashing stick symbol whilst Gertrude makes up her mind how fertile I am that day.
> :hugs::hugs:
> :hugs::Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: yeah i'm dead impatient, but then i think, oh it might not have enough wee on it lmao :haha: well cd11 for me..... still LOW :haha::growlmad: got the drs this am......:cry: hope this one helps me :cry:
> xxxxxxxxxxx
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## Lazydaisys

Good luck at docs x


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> Good luck at docs x

thanks hun, how am i gonna convince her to see if i have cysts on my ovaries?? i cant tell her a psychic told me? :haha::haha:
xxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

How did if go did you convince her??Was your liver ok? I've a had shit day at work. My friend at work has just told she is pregnant as we have girlie weekend planned. I'm happy for her but very jealous it hurts x


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Hello :wave:

Well CD10 and High for me this morning so Im guessing its getting ready for my peak on CD15 well thats what im hoping anyway :haha:

Anyway I had the drs today for my skin on my arms anyway while I was there I mentioned about TTC and she has told me Drs orders after using the monitor this time to not do it again. Dont think about TTC dont take any folic acid nothing and she said If im not pregnant within roughly 3 months from then to go back and they will do tests. So im feeling much more positive :)

Also I have just joined a gym :happydance:

How did your appt go Sarah? 

:hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Galaxy Girl said:


> Hello :wave:
> 
> Well CD10 and High for me this morning so Im guessing its getting ready for my peak on CD15 well thats what im hoping anyway :haha:
> 
> Anyway I had the drs today for my skin on my arms anyway while I was there I mentioned about TTC and she has told me Drs orders after using the monitor this time to not do it again. Dont think about TTC dont take any folic acid nothing and she said If im not pregnant within roughly 3 months from then to go back and they will do tests. So im feeling much more positive :)
> 
> Also I have just joined a gym :happydance:
> 
> How did your appt go Sarah?
> 
> :hugs:

So are you going to ditch the monitor?
I've just tested 8 dpo:bfn:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

After this cycle I might. I really dont want to but as the dr said If I dont TTC will be on my mind every day as you have to test every day from CD8. Dunno what to do. 

Dont worry 8DPO is far to early so you could still get your BFP :). test again in a few days using a FRER :)


----------



## Lazydaisys

I only used the monitor from days 5 to day 10 this month and I still feel anxious. It's very difficult not to know think about something you want so much. Think I need to be hypnotised!! I tried the laid back approach for the first eight months....
But glad you are feeling positive. 
I've been advised to take folic acid and bd 2-3 times a month and do no tracking.


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> How did if go did you convince her??Was your liver ok? I've a had shit day at work. My friend at work has just told she is pregnant as we have girlie weekend planned. I'm happy for her but very jealous it hurts x

:winkwink: yeah my liver is great, the gamma 6 months ago was 276 and its now 133 which a healthy liver should be 45-55 on a woman..... but i've been a heavy drinker since i was 14 :blush: so for me, thats good :thumbup: she said leave it with her about the ultasound, so i booked for her to phone me tomoz.... just to make sure, since theyre doin my upper, i said that they might aswell do my lower :shrug: but the only problemi might have is like i thought this am with you on your lower, need a fullbladder, me on the upper got to be empty xxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Hello :wave:
> 
> Well CD10 and High for me this morning so Im guessing its getting ready for my peak on CD15 well thats what im hoping anyway :haha:
> 
> Anyway I had the drs today for my skin on my arms anyway while I was there I mentioned about TTC and she has told me Drs orders after using the monitor this time to not do it again. Dont think about TTC dont take any folic acid nothing and she said If im not pregnant within roughly 3 months from then to go back and they will do tests. So im feeling much more positive :)
> 
> Also I have just joined a gym :happydance:
> 
> How did your appt go Sarah?
> 
> :hugs:

eye eye, what have i missed here now??? :growlmad: so margrets high :happydance: whats goin on with th drs? why cant you use margret? :haha: is it cos maybe its too much pressure???? i just wrote above about the docs, so what you gonna do chick? :shrug: what have i missed....... :wacko:
your not ill are you? why, where whats going on? xxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> Hello :wave:
> 
> Well CD10 and High for me this morning so Im guessing its getting ready for my peak on CD15 well thats what im hoping anyway :haha:
> 
> Anyway I had the drs today for my skin on my arms anyway while I was there I mentioned about TTC and she has told me Drs orders after using the monitor this time to not do it again. Dont think about TTC dont take any folic acid nothing and she said If im not pregnant within roughly 3 months from then to go back and they will do tests. So im feeling much more positive :)
> 
> Also I have just joined a gym :happydance:
> 
> How did your appt go Sarah?
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> So are you going to ditch the monitor?
> I've just tested 8 dpo:bfn:Click to expand...

naughty girl..... psychic sarah told you the 30th, its to early....... you need to do it tues mornin, naughty :haha::haha:
xxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> After this cycle I might. I really dont want to but as the dr said If I dont TTC will be on my mind every day as you have to test every day from CD8. Dunno what to do.
> 
> Dont worry 8DPO is far to early so you could still get your BFP :). test again in a few days using a FRER :)

:growlmad:
:ignore: whats going on?????? xxxxxxxx:sadangel:


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> I only used the monitor from days 5 to day 10 this month and I still feel anxious. It's very difficult not to know think about something you want so much. Think I need to be hypnotised!! I tried the laid back approach for the first eight months....
> But glad you are feeling positive.
> I've been advised to take folic acid and bd 2-3 times a month and do no tracking.

:saywhat: whats happenin here now, wheres all the monitors goin...... :shrug: yeah we are all constantly thinking about it, but, on the other hand, what would we be doin without it? thinkin about it..... at least humpty dumpty is chuggin me along, i know i'm broken, but he's my tiny bit of hope, i mean i'm also listening to my body too, so i pee test in the morning, track my cm.... which by the way, today is the only day i have noticed a change..... humpty dumpty is probably bang on, what was the laid back approach? you all thinkin of ditchin them? :brat: xxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Drs is fine. She said im not relaxing enough and thats why Im not pregnant so I need to not think about it and stop using my monitor and taking folic acid. 

:haha:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Drs is fine. She said im not relaxing enough and thats why Im not pregnant so I need to not think about it and stop using my monitor and taking folic acid.
> 
> :haha:

:sulk: oh good, you had me worried for a sec then, yeah we r tense, but if you think about it, when you stop using it, you will be thinking of it, it tells you much more info than just not doin anythin, the only way you'd get preggars is by dtd every day :haha: or cos you know your cycle cd15.... you'd still be monitoring it, i dunno why she said to stop the folic acid??? were you takin it as well as the pregnacare? xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Lazydaisys said:


> I only used the monitor from days 5 to day 10 this month and I still feel anxious. It's very difficult not to know think about something you want so much. Think I need to be hypnotised!! I tried the laid back approach for the first eight months....
> But glad you are feeling positive.
> I've been advised to take folic acid and bd 2-3 times a month and do no tracking.

 Ha ha 2 to 3 a week not month. :dohh:


----------



## Lazydaisys

sarahkr said:


> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> Drs is fine. She said im not relaxing enough and thats why Im not pregnant so I need to not think about it and stop using my monitor and taking folic acid.
> 
> :haha:
> 
> :sulk: oh good, you had me worried for a sec then, yeah we r tense, but if you think about it, when you stop using it, you will be thinking of it, it tells you much more info than just not doin anythin, the only way you'd get preggars is by dtd every day :haha: or cos you know your cycle cd15.... you'd still be monitoring it, i dunno why she said to stop the folic acid??? were you takin it as well as the pregnacare? xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I can't believe they asked use to stop taking folic acid. That's nhs guidelines -strange:wacko:


----------



## sarahkr

:happydance::happydance::happydance: just going for a lie down :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> Drs is fine. She said im not relaxing enough and thats why Im not pregnant so I need to not think about it and stop using my monitor and taking folic acid.
> 
> :haha:
> 
> :sulk: oh good, you had me worried for a sec then, yeah we r tense, but if you think about it, when you stop using it, you will be thinking of it, it tells you much more info than just not doin anythin, the only way you'd get preggars is by dtd every day :haha: or cos you know your cycle cd15.... you'd still be monitoring it, i dunno why she said to stop the folic acid??? were you takin it as well as the pregnacare? xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe they asked use to stop taking folic acid. That's nhs guidelines -strange:wacko:Click to expand...

innit :wacko: folic acid is :thumbup:
smiley susan i love you :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

:happydance: 

Get to it missy!!!!

I wonder what humpty dumpty is up to then!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Galaxy Girl

I think its because that way there is less chance of me thinking about it :shrug:

I dunno but she said its drs orders :haha: And If works im not complaining lol


----------



## Lazydaisys

Fab news Sarah. Don't forget to stand on your head afterwards!  x

What humpty saying??


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Bedtime!!

Night ladies :)

Sarah dont forget to DTD for the next 3 days ;)


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> :happydance:
> 
> Get to it missy!!!!
> 
> I wonder what humpty dumpty is up to then!?!?!?!?!

:happydance: that was a chore, yeah what is humpty up to? :growlmad: i thought i was broken, so dtd now, dtd tomoz after work, then day after? xxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> Fab news Sarah. Don't forget to stand on your head afterwards!  x
> 
> What humpty saying??

:haha: hehehehe was just doing that for 5 mins lol, whats humpty sayin???? xxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

I just love how your like right need to get to it and he actually does it!! :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Bedtime!!
> 
> Night ladies :)
> 
> Sarah dont forget to DTD for the next 3 days ;)

ok night sweety xxxxx speak tomoz xxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> I just love how your like right need to get to it and he actually does it!! :haha:

well i'mm a woman :haha: upstairs now...... :haha::haha: xxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

:happydance::happydance:cd12 :happydance::happydance: humpty dumpty was right too, but i dunno what was going on, ITS MY FIRST EVER PEAK ON HERE :happydance: so i might be getting fixed, i wont expect a bfp..... cos i still think i'm broken :cry: but just to see a peak, has made my day,year and life..... i told em girls, i told told em i didnt need bloody tablets, my liver is looking great, my weight has gone up .3 of a pound, sorry to be so happy, but i never thought anythin would happen for me :cry: i'm in bad pain tho, do you think the psychic could be right???? i could have cysts on my ovaries? :shrug: do any of you girlies get a really bad period pain feeling???? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Yep. I get ovulation pain like mild af pain. So happy you got your peak  x


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> Yep. I get ovulation pain like mild af pain. So happy you got your peak  x

:happydance:thanks hun, i know nothin will come of it, it takes time, i just wanted to see a peak :happydance: so i'm on the mend:happydance: weird how i just knew last night and smiley susan confirmed it, i think that humpty was late in askin me for a test, thats why i didnt see a high :shrug: but i was really gettin sick of lookin at lows and highs, i'm just happy i got a peak :happydance: ohh my pain is well like a bad period pain???? is that normal? :cry:xxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Not sure about bad af type pain. Keep am eye on it x


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> Not sure about bad af type pain. Keep am eye on it x

thanks hun, waiting for the stupid dr to phone, she hasnt sorted the ultrasound out, silly cow, it like talkin to a brick wall :growlmad: it could be a cyst.... but wont know till she fuckin faxes the go ahead through :growlmad: xxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

sarahkr said:


> Lazydaisys said:
> 
> 
> Not sure about bad af type pain. Keep am eye on it x
> 
> thanks hun, waiting for the stupid dr to phone, she hasnt sorted the ultrasound out, silly cow, it like talkin to a brick wall :growlmad: it could be a cyst.... but wont know till she fuckin faxes the go ahead through :growlmad: xxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:growlmad: stupid cow just phoned, gotta go for an emergency appointment at 5.50, she'll check me over then see if i should be scanned.....:dohh:
xxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

SARAH I AM SO BLOODY HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

I knew when I got up this morning that you would get your peak!!! I was going to check on here before work but I was running late!!!!

SEEEEEE I TOLD YOU THAT YOU WOULD SEE YOUR PEAK!!!!!


----------



## Galaxy Girl

CD 11 for me and still high which i knew :)

Went to the gym after work and feeling good :)


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> SARAH I AM SO BLOODY HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> I knew when I got up this morning that you would get your peak!!! I was going to check on here before work but I was running late!!!!
> 
> SEEEEEE I TOLD YOU THAT YOU WOULD SEE YOUR PEAK!!!!!

:happydance: ahhh thanks hun, nothin will come of it, but I SAW A PEAK :happydance: hehehe.... maybe i might see one another time :happydance:
lol one step at a time only just got one :haha::haha: 
well done you for joining the gym :thumbup: not that you need it :growlmad:
xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

You WILL get pregnant!! I bet!!
Just DTD everyday for 3 days now you have got your peak!

:happydance: 4 days until I SHOULD see mine :shrug:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> You WILL get pregnant!! I bet!!
> Just DTD everyday for 3 days now you have got your peak!
> 
> :happydance: 4 days until I SHOULD see mine :shrug:

:help: oh i'm in agony, yesterday was supposed to go to the emergency doctor, didnt go, think it was just bad ov pains...... andys gone to his old trick of "i'm putting him under pressure" so, wtf does he want???? we have dtd 3 days on a row now, but still got 2 to go :growlmad: it sooooo is like a chore even for me, cos it takes ages, he keeps going soft and sayin its cos i'm pressurising him... oh he was fine the other week, he had the horn bug, and i was like i just cant be arsed :nope: so anyway the tmi.... i woke up this morning and i look like the elephant man.... he knew i had a bloody abscess on my tooth, but cos of his performance :blush: think you know where i'm comming from... :blush: its messed with my tooth, my face is well swolen...... oh i dunno if i even can be bothered, do you know what i mean? i've been like this all month ](*,) just cant be arsed.... 2 days to go blahhhh, so obviously peak again today... then what? do i keep on testing? what happens? from your elephant man friend xxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

sarahkr said:


> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> You WILL get pregnant!! I bet!!
> Just DTD everyday for 3 days now you have got your peak!
> 
> :happydance: 4 days until I SHOULD see mine :shrug:
> 
> :help: oh i'm in agony, yesterday was supposed to go to the emergency doctor, didnt go, think it was just bad ov pains...... andys gone to his old trick of "i'm putting him under pressure" so, wtf does he want???? we have dtd 3 days on a row now, but still got 2 to go :growlmad: it sooooo is like a chore even for me, cos it takes ages, he keeps going soft and sayin its cos i'm pressurising him... oh he was fine the other week, he had the horn bug, and i was like i just cant be arsed :nope: so anyway the tmi.... i woke up this morning and i look like the elephant man.... he knew i had a bloody abscess on my tooth, but cos of his performance :blush: think you know where i'm comming from... :blush: its messed with my tooth, my face is well swolen...... oh i dunno if i even can be bothered, do you know what i mean? i've been like this all month ](*,) just cant be arsed.... 2 days to go blahhhh, so obviously peak again today... then what? do i keep on testing? what happens? from your elephant man friend xxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha:i magine that, if i did get pregnant, i'd have to say " yes of course you were planned, you were made with i really cant be fuckin arsed sperm sweetheart, but mummy loves you" ohhhhh i think i'm loosin the plot :haha::haha::haha: xxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

After your 2nd day of peak your automatically get a high then the monitor will go low. I dont think you need to test after that if I remember correctly.

Im feeling the same this cycle. Think we have DTD twice since finishing AF such a fail but I have been so tired with work and the gym! 

Oh well peak soon I hope then will get to it.

Ive decided after this cycle im taking a break. I will still come on here for a chat with you girlies but im not going to think about it. My mind is set on getting fit and healthy :)


----------



## Galaxy Girl

So Im CD 12 today and monitor was High this morning but im having lower pains almost like AF is coming but not so strong! I so hope Im not Ovulating already I havent been DTD!!

ARGHHHHHH


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> So Im CD 12 today and monitor was High this morning but im having lower pains almost like AF is coming but not so strong! I so hope Im not Ovulating already I havent been DTD!!
> 
> ARGHHHHHH

#-oooohhh thats how i felt the night i did smiley susan :shrug: i just felt that period like pain, so i thought i'd just do a test, collected my lil sample, got a cheap opk, lay it flat, opened the cb piss one, two lines came straight away so got smiley susan out..... she confirmed it! cheap opk said NO...... but you saw the other two, hey i was reading yesterday on the cb website.... oh i'll tell you bout that in a min, that the best way is to dtd everyday in your fertile window up to it and then on it, but for me that wasnt the bloody case cos i was LOW????? :wacko: but looking at the calendar we dtd the day before smiley, then on smiley, then obviously peak.... it was high today, so am i to dtd today too? i'm getting really "bored" :blush: tbh.... i know thats nasty but, cos he's going floppy all the time, i'm like, ffs i cant be fuckin arsed either!!!! but i cant say that till after we dtd.... :growlmad: he thinks its me putting pressure on him, but its taking at least an hour to even get things moving.... and sorry for the tmi but i've always been a wham bam girl, not into all this long sex lark if you know what i mean, i just have never been like it, so ttc on the important days has been a right chore :blush: but wait and see now :wacko:
oh yeah so, i had an email off clearblue yesterday asking if i was still ttc, and i could be eligable for their testing, so i replied yes i was, and left my phone number etc... it just said be patient, she or her colleague would get back to me :shrug: 
oh you aint got any smileys to test have you hun? :nope: so what you gonna do? ditch the monitor? i'd give it another month to find your exact peak..:shrug: then you will know exactly when to dtd but there again you will be thinkin about it still, oh i dunno hun, its so frustrating, for me, i'm gonna keep using it, cos i obviously DONT ovulate like a normal person :haha::haha: what a shock.... well it is me lol xxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

:wave: Thats a super long message Sarah :haha:

Well CD 13 this morning and still High on the monitor so it cant have been O pain :shrug: 

God yeah I would hate it if Jay went floppy all I can say is its over and done with within half an hour :haha: 

I would DTD today/tonight to cover yourself but If you dont it shouldnt be a problem. 

It certainly does feel more of a chore when you have reached your peak and know you have to DTD. Thats why ive decided to take a break. 
1. I want to focus on getting fit and healthy and 
2. I just want to enjoy making love!! :haha:


----------



## discoangel

Galaxy i feel exactly the same. I want to enjoy being together and focus on loosing weight. I hit my stone this week.:happydance: Im so pleased with myself. Just need to keep going now. 

However im cd 24 and still high so feel this month is another no no. Even tho we have not been DTD i really hoped i would have had a peak!:nope:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

discoangel said:


> Galaxy i feel exactly the same. I want to enjoy being together and focus on loosing weight. I hit my stone this week.:happydance: Im so pleased with myself. Just need to keep going now.
> 
> However im cd 24 and still high so feel this month is another no no. Even tho we have not been DTD i really hoped i would have had a peak!:nope:

I cant resist coming on here to chat to you ladies though so I wont give up that :haha:

:happydance: :dance: Well done thats amazing!!
I lost 7lb in my first week!!!! Got another weigh in on monday! Joined the gym and doing Slimming world and I already feel amazing!! I just have so much more energy!! 

Keep us updated on your achievements! I would love it hear about them :) 

These monitors can be right pains!!! Hope you see your peak soon though :hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> :wave: Thats a super long message Sarah :haha:
> 
> Well CD 13 this morning and still High on the monitor so it cant have been O pain :shrug:
> 
> God yeah I would hate it if Jay went floppy all I can say is its over and done with within half an hour :haha:
> 
> I would DTD today/tonight to cover yourself but If you dont it shouldnt be a problem.
> 
> It certainly does feel more of a chore when you have reached your peak and know you have to DTD. Thats why ive decided to take a break.
> 1. I want to focus on getting fit and healthy and
> 2. I just want to enjoy making love!! :haha:

:haha: i like my ranyt in the morning heeeeeee...... yeah, not dtd today, i just really cant be arsed.... 
so when you stpping ttc..... next month? :cry::cry:


----------



## sarahkr

discoangel said:


> Galaxy i feel exactly the same. I want to enjoy being together and focus on loosing weight. I hit my stone this week.:happydance: Im so pleased with myself. Just need to keep going now.
> 
> However im cd 24 and still high so feel this month is another no no. Even tho we have not been DTD i really hoped i would have had a peak!:nope:

:happydance:well done you :happydance: wish i could put some weight on :cry: well i feel like a pot bellied pig atm, :wacko:
so you gonna give up the monitor to hun? xxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Hello Sarah!!!!!

Yeah going to use the monitor this cycle as I have already started it and then Im going to give up. Im going to NTNP and focus on getting myself fit and healthy. 

All is good Sarah because I will still come on here for our chats and im still going to be supporting you alllll the way!!

I have to prize the monitor away first :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> discoangel said:
> 
> 
> Galaxy i feel exactly the same. I want to enjoy being together and focus on loosing weight. I hit my stone this week.:happydance: Im so pleased with myself. Just need to keep going now.
> 
> However im cd 24 and still high so feel this month is another no no. Even tho we have not been DTD i really hoped i would have had a peak!:nope:
> 
> I cant resist coming on here to chat to you ladies though so I wont give up that :haha:
> 
> :happydance: :dance: Well done thats amazing!!
> I lost 7lb in my first week!!!! Got another weigh in on monday! Joined the gym and doing Slimming world and I already feel amazing!! I just have so much more energy!!
> 
> Keep us updated on your achievements! I would love it hear about them :)
> 
> These monitors can be right pains!!! Hope you see your peak soon though :hugs:Click to expand...

:growlmad: you didnt need to loose weight young lady :growlmad: but well done hun:haha: just dont end up like me :growlmad: oh tell me your not takin slimmin pills/ they've got a foem of amphetamines in them (speed), thats what lesson i'm on now, slimming pills prescribed by the doctor contain them, andy bought some, he's got a bad heart and i went mental, threw them in the bin :growlmad:
xxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Hello Sarah!!!!!
> 
> Yeah going to use the monitor this cycle as I have already started it and then Im going to give up. Im going to NTNP and focus on getting myself fit and healthy.
> 
> All is good Sarah because I will still come on here for our chats and im still going to be supporting you alllll the way!!
> 
> I have to prize the monitor away first :haha:

:haha: helllooo galaxy :haha::haha: ahhhh noooo, well you'll still keep trying wont you? xxx i feel like a big split up :cry::cry::sad2::drool::hissy::sulk::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

sarahkr said:


> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> Hello Sarah!!!!!
> 
> Yeah going to use the monitor this cycle as I have already started it and then Im going to give up. Im going to NTNP and focus on getting myself fit and healthy.
> 
> All is good Sarah because I will still come on here for our chats and im still going to be supporting you alllll the way!!
> 
> I have to prize the monitor away first :haha:
> 
> :haha: helllooo galaxy :haha::haha: ahhhh noooo, well you'll still keep trying wont you? xxx i feel like a big split up :cry::cry::sad2::drool::hissy::sulk::hugs:Click to expand...

wtf is ntnp?:haha::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Yeah I still want a baby more than anything but I need something else to focus on rather than continuous disappointment every month :( 

Im not going anywhere this forum is my life :haha:

Do you like my pictures I posted on Fb haha hmmm!

NO!!! Not taking slimming pills!!!! I am just eating healthier and going to the gym :)


----------



## Galaxy Girl

sarahkr said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> Hello Sarah!!!!!
> 
> Yeah going to use the monitor this cycle as I have already started it and then Im going to give up. Im going to NTNP and focus on getting myself fit and healthy.
> 
> All is good Sarah because I will still come on here for our chats and im still going to be supporting you alllll the way!!
> 
> I have to prize the monitor away first :haha:
> 
> :haha: helllooo galaxy :haha::haha: ahhhh noooo, well you'll still keep trying wont you? xxx i feel like a big split up :cry::cry::sad2::drool::hissy::sulk::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> wtf is ntnp?:haha::hugs:Click to expand...

:haha: Sorry forgot about you not knowing shortend phrases lol
NTNP = Not Trying Not Preventing :)


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Yeah I still want a baby more than anything but I need something else to focus on rather than continuous disappointment every month :(
> 
> Im not going anywhere this forum is my life :haha:
> 
> Do you like my pictures I posted on Fb haha hmmm!
> 
> NO!!! Not taking slimming pills!!!! I am just eating healthier and going to the gym :)

:haha::haha:good, i'd be lonely :brat: no i havnt been on fb yet, i tend to route in the morning lol, but i'll have a look, :thumbup:
so will you move to that other forum :cry: ntnp :cry: oh i'll have a look in a bit, andys tapping his toes, he wants to watch a film :growlmad: oh i do what he wants, tbh, i have just woke up lol :haha: i'll be back on in a bit hun :kiss: xxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

No worries im off to bed!! Going to make sweeeeet love to Jay :haha:

Joking Im knackered!!

Enjoy your film! Talk in the morning :hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> No worries im off to bed!! Going to make sweeeeet love to Jay :haha:
> 
> Joking Im knackered!!
> 
> Enjoy your film! Talk in the morning :hugs:

:haha: did you enjoy your sweet love makin :haha: film was shiteeeeeeee, saw your pics on fb, how cute r u?:awww: :haha: you've got the same dressing gown as me :haha: mines black tho, well cd15....last test low, did a smiley yesterday afternoon and no smile, so i knew it was over, i think i ov'd on wednesday night/ thursday as the cramps were really bad :cry: dont thinnk i've ovulated before, never ever felt that pain :dohh: thought i was deffo comming on.... but reading, it could be a miscarriage... you wouldnt even know, except i had no blood lol :haha: so you should get your peak today or tomoz hun :happydance:
xxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

CD 14 and high this morning. 

Had a great night last night with Jay but this morning had a massive argument, hes gone out and im officially not talking to him! So this month is so out because im in foul mood with him. 

Anyway Rant over its sunday and I have work to do but going to have lunch first because im starving!!!


----------



## sarahkr

:haha: we so need my dad to build the dog house, we can put the men in :haha: whats happened hun? its always the way.... something nice.... then somethin fucks it up:growlmad: u ok tho? xxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

:haha: Yes we do!

I locked Jay out the bedroom but he kicked the door and broke the lock!! Silly man. 

Yeah im fine it was just over something so silly but words can hurt and did not like the words that came out of his mouth. 

Anyway Im sure things will be fine :)

How are you?


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> :haha: Yes we do!
> 
> I locked Jay out the bedroom but he kicked the door and broke the lock!! Silly man.
> 
> Yeah im fine it was just over something so silly but words can hurt and did not like the words that came out of his mouth.
> 
> Anyway Im sure things will be fine :)
> 
> How are you?

:haha:what did you lock him out the bedroom for? :haha: yeah words are more hurtful than actions, even tho they say actions speak louder than words.... its so not true :nope:, what kind of lock is it? has he gone off to cool down? me and andy are like that, i say the worst things tho, i'm so flippant and dont think before i speak sometimes :blush: dont really think it might actually crush someones feelings :blush: but then on the otherhand, some people just need to get the friggin message :haha:
does he sulk for long? :haha:
i'm ok chiccy, just sortin the conservatory out, as some lovely aunt gave me shit loads of POSH CHINA :wacko: she was sortin her house out and i said if she had any plates etc... i'd have em, fuckin hell, these things, the queen would eat off lmfao :haha: i'm not posh me, i said to my mum, when i said plates, i meant plates you could actually EAT OFF :haha::haha::haha:
xxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

:haha: Thats funny, im to heavy handed to have posh china!

Locked him out because he upset me lol. But he managed to get back in. 

No he wont sulk for long he will go to his mummys then come back and talk to me like nothing has happened but im stubborn and will just ignore him! 
Easier said than done. He just dont shut up! lol


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> :haha: Thats funny, im to heavy handed to have posh china!
> 
> Locked him out because he upset me lol. But he managed to get back in.
> 
> No he wont sulk for long he will go to his mummys then come back and talk to me like nothing has happened but im stubborn and will just ignore him!
> Easier said than done. He just dont shut up! lol

:haha:i aint the friggin queen, it had those like server bowls, you know like the oness you pull out at christmas to put the veg and things in :haha: friggin hell woman:haha:
yeh just like andy, run to mummy, i'm just like you, i can hold a bad mood for hours.... sometimes even days :haha: he knows not to cross me :haha: yeah why do men do that? act like nothins happened? i'll stew for AGES about it, then probably bring it up in a few days, just to remind him of what a spaz he was :haha::haha::haha:
do you pull that face like me? and sigh alot :haha:
xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

:haha: You crack me up!!

Yeah Im not going to give in easily im really pissed off. Yep Jay runs off to mummys ALL the time, she drives me insane!! Ive had 2 missed calls from her this morning. Some people dont get hints :haha:

No I say nothing at all. Dont even look at him. Hes currently sat on the sofa playing a game on his phone while im on here on my laptop. Ive got work to do but I know if I put my laptop down he will be on it but its MY laptop and im in the mood to be a complete BITCH :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> :haha: You crack me up!!
> 
> Yeah Im not going to give in easily im really pissed off. Yep Jay runs off to mummys ALL the time, she drives me insane!! Ive had 2 missed calls from her this morning. Some people dont get hints :haha:
> 
> No I say nothing at all. Dont even look at him. Hes currently sat on the sofa playing a game on his phone while im on here on my laptop. Ive got work to do but I know if I put my laptop down he will be on it but its MY laptop and im in the mood to be a complete BITCH :haha:

:haha::haha: thats it girl, just sit on your laptop just to annoy him, sometimes i sit next to him and put my ipod in, turn it up so loud he has to turn the tv up :haha: that way if he tries to talk to me, i'll sigh even harder cos i have to pause the music, i walk around the house and bang things... if i want a drink out of the fridge, i'll slam it shut, when i'm gettin a glass, i'll slam it down..... then walk past him, slam it on my side table.... oh i'm a right bitch hehehehe :haha:
has he not tried to make a convo yet lmao:haha:
ohhhhh the in laws.... dont even get me started, i just dont answer the phone... and deffo dont fall for the private number thing lmfao :haha::haha::haha:xxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

currently have a cat laying on me making it hard to type Arghhh

Nope the silence is bliss in my house lol. All I can hear is my cat purring :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> currently have a cat laying on me making it hard to type Arghhh
> 
> Nope the silence is bliss in my house lol. All I can hear is my cat purring :haha:

:haha::haha: yey to the cat :haha: ooohhhh that awkward silence, i love it i do, sometimes i think i start arguments so i can just piss around on here and be in a mood lmao :haha: well you need to make up soon, you need him grrrrrrr thats the only bad thing about ttc.:growlmad::haha:
xxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Yeah and the problem is he knows that I need him. 

Just noticed hes had his hair cut while being at his parents which also annoys me :haha: 

Well its been a quiet afternoon!! But I have managed to get lots of work done :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Yeah and the problem is he knows that I need him.
> 
> Just noticed hes had his hair cut while being at his parents which also annoys me :haha:
> 
> Well its been a quiet afternoon!! But I have managed to get lots of work done :haha:

:growlmad: god they are so annoying..... that sends me into a right mood with andy, then starts off another argument fuck it, fuck you, fuck having a baby and get out of my fuckin house :haha::haha:
what he's been sittin by you all afternoon and you just noticed lmfao:haha::haha: 
oh you'll make up, is he stubborn? :haha::haha:
xxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

:haha: well im sat on one sofa hes on the other but I have been avoiding looking at him but the cat was making noises so had to look in his direction :haha:

Well hes better at this game than I am, but it wont be long until hes asking about having a roast :haha: Do I answer him because im starving or just keep ignoring him and cook my own dinner?


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> :haha: well im sat on one sofa hes on the other but I have been avoiding looking at him but the cat was making noises so had to look in his direction :haha:
> 
> Well hes better at this game than I am, but it wont be long until hes asking about having a roast :haha: Do I answer him because im starving or just keep ignoring him and cook my own dinner?

:haha::haha::haha:well just to annoy i know what i would do, BUT there is the small matter of dtd :growlmad: so just keep the piece, and get up with a moody face, and cook the roast for both of you :haha: men :growlmad:
you do make me giggle :haha::haha:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

I will have to syringe his sperm out while hes sleeping :haha:

Well I wont get my peak until tomorrow - If it comes at CD15 same as last cycle and wont be able to DTD until the evening because I aint waking up at 5:30 Just for that and he so wont be up for it then so I guess there is time to make up :shrug:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> I will have to syringe his sperm out while hes sleeping :haha:
> 
> Well I wont get my peak until tomorrow - If it comes at CD15 same as last cycle and wont be able to DTD until the evening because I aint waking up at 5:30 Just for that and he so wont be up for it then so I guess there is time to make up :shrug:

:haha::haha:get the syringe out lmao:haha:
yes chiccy, just give him the death stare as you walk past, and then cook his tea :haha: hehehhehehehehe xxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Just been chasing the rabbit round so I could pick him up. 
Rachel 1 Socks 0 :haha:
I put him down after and he stamped his foot lol. 

Im sooooo hungry I may have to go and make dinner. Maybe just mine. 

Ill go into the kitchen and start cooking and he will be out there with me I bet :haha:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Well our roast has been prepared and in silence. He tried to make me talk by picking me up and trying to hug me but of course it didnt work :haha:

Ohhh its good to come on here and rant


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Well our roast has been prepared and in silence. He tried to make me talk by picking me up and trying to hug me but of course it didnt work :haha:
> 
> Ohhh its good to come on here and rant

:haha::haha::haha:lmfao..... see he's folded :haha::haha::haha: rachel 2 men 0 xxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Im so hungry I may eat him :haha: No not his genitals Sarah :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Im so hungry I may eat him :haha: No not his genitals Sarah :haha:

:haha::haha::haha: how did you know what i was gonna say lmao.... oh just kiss and make up, how longs your roast gonna be?:haha::haha:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

I know you to well now missy :haha:

No he has to suffer!! 
Well my oven is complete pants so will probably be another 45 mins. :growlmad:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> I know you to well now missy :haha:
> 
> No he has to suffer!!
> Well my oven is complete pants so will probably be another 45 mins. :growlmad:

:haha::haha::haha:hey you know what they say great minds and that....:haha: 
well let him suffer a bit longer.....then kiss and make up :haha: enjoy your roast chiccy, speak later, just gonna have my tea :kiss:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Hey guys. 

Think :witch::witch::witch:is on her way. Brown spring tmi!!!!:cry::sad2:

Seriously thinking of taking galaxy's approach next month can't carry on like this.:nope:

Been away this weekend now down in dumps. Need a break from myself.

KFC for tea:happydance:

:bunny::bunny: some bunnies for galaxy and Sarah :hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Lazydaisys said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Think :witch::witch::witch:is on her way. Brown spring tmi!!!!:cry::sad2:
> 
> Seriously thinking of taking galaxy's approach next month can't carry on like this.:nope:
> 
> Been away this weekend now down in dumps. Need a break from myself.
> 
> KFC for tea:happydance:
> 
> :bunny::bunny: some bunnies for galaxy and Sarah :hugs:

Spotting not spring. :dohh:


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Think :witch::witch::witch:is on her way. Brown spring tmi!!!!:cry::sad2:
> 
> Seriously thinking of taking galaxy's approach next month can't carry on like this.:nope:
> 
> Been away this weekend now down in dumps. Need a break from myself.
> 
> KFC for tea:happydance:
> 
> :bunny::bunny: some bunnies for galaxy and Sarah :hugs:

:haha: mmmm what day is it? oh its monday, spotting is a good sign.... remember what psychic sarah told you.... tuesday morning, what time is your ultra sound hun? xxxxxxxx mines at 6pm :growlmad: xx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

:wacko:mmmmm just woke up to a smoke alarm on the table....?????? do you think i slept through a fire????:haha::haha:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Think af is here today. It's tomorrow at 2. Beginning to hope they find something so they can sort the problem out. Hope you have a good Monday, did you sleep through a fire??? Lol x


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> Think af is here today. It's tomorrow at 2. Beginning to hope they find something so they can sort the problem out. Hope you have a good Monday, did you sleep through a fire??? Lol x

:growlmad:oh no, you sure hun? whats your scan for? well you know what mines for.. liver, is yours to help with ttc? :haha: no, everythins fine, just a smoke alarm on the table... ripped off the ceiling, but sayin that i could sleep through a bomb goin off :haha::haha: xxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Think they are scanning womb to check if any cysts or anything obvious is stopping me from getting pregnant. Defo af at 27 days. 30 day cycle last month. Good luck tomorrow x


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> Think they are scanning womb to check if any cysts or anything obvious is stopping me from getting pregnant. Defo af at 27 days. 30 day cycle last month. Good luck tomorrow x

:winkwink:oh thats good then, so was it deffo af today hun? :growlmad: stupid witch.... oh sorry just woke up lol, so af turned up? :growlmad: right well the scan will tell you more, but remember, you dont fall pregnant straight away... but at least your dr's are helpin you :winkwink:
xxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

:wave:

Well Im here to MOAN. Woke up feeling positive but it soon went down hill when I got on the scales AND put my stick in margret bloody monitor!!!

CD15 had peak last cycle this time HIGH WTF :shrug:
Then got on the scales to discover Ive only lost 1lb one measly bloody pound!!! 
Gym every day this week for me *sigh*

Sorry AF has got you lazydaisys (if she did arrive that is)

Hope your scan went ok Sarah

:hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> :wave:
> 
> Well Im here to MOAN. Woke up feeling positive but it soon went down hill when I got on the scales AND put my stick in margret bloody monitor!!!
> 
> CD15 had peak last cycle this time HIGH WTF :shrug:
> Then got on the scales to discover Ive only lost 1lb one measly bloody pound!!!
> Gym every day this week for me *sigh*
> 
> Sorry AF has got you lazydaisys (if she did arrive that is)
> 
> Hope your scan went ok Sarah
> 
> :hugs:

:haha:hello wally head.... my scan is tomoz.... it was my driving lesson today :haha: oh and dont ask :haha:
mmmm, well maybe you dont ovulate the same time every month? could be a day out? is this a 29 day cycle for you, this is my 28 day one.... so af is due sat... not sun, that will be 11th for me? next one will be my 30 day cycle , as its a sunday.. :shrug: clockwork me...:haha:
did you make up you two?:haha:
hey dont be disheartened about th 1lb, thats bloody good hun, :thumbup: its not just gonna fall off.... you need to quicken your metabolism, try the bananna diet, andys on that, 4 a day with 1 sandwich for lunch, then a decent tea... i went on it when i was drinkin :nope: ended up in hospital, but i was bloody stupid, living off 3 a day and wine... yuk :nope:
tomoz dont do the 2 at the same time :haha::haha::haha:
xxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Well im hoping its just my stupid body thats different each month. 

Im just feeling MEH

Ohh oppps sorry! Good luck for tomorrow then :hugs:

Im grumpy because Im hungry lol.


----------



## Lazydaisys

AF defo here. Nearly cried at work this morning...then I told myself to get a grip. I didn't think it would happen straight a way.I thought it might take a year. This is my 21st cycle... Won't be long before I'm at the 2 year point. I text my husband to tell him that we didn't make a baby tis month as couldn't bear to tell him again:-( he txt back to say we will just try again.

Galaxy I ovulated at day 15 last month but day 18 the month before. As long as you are bding this week you will catch the window.
I find when I go to the gym or do loads of dancing I put weight on. When I stopped dancing years ago I lost half a stone. Gaining or loosing weight is a nightmare. Don't wear yourself too much at the gym. Ive started putting weight on comfort recently eating lots of cake and treating myself everyday.Need to find a new focus other than wanting a baby soooooooo much, I've started to stare at people's cute babies in the street ( don't worry I won't nick one lol!) my friend at work is pregnant, Im so jealous I can't even look at her. She is the nicest girl in the world and totally deserves a baby jealously is a terrible thing.

Hoping tomorrow brings some answers. X


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Jealousy is a horrible emotion but I feel it everytime I look at my sister or my neice :shrug:

Sorry AF got you, glad your OH is staying positive thoughI always tell myself there is always next month while wiping away my tears!

Ohhh ok maybe I will get a peak a bit later then. 
Just goes to show how amazing the monitor is as before I thought CD14 I ovulate and thats that - how wrong was I :haha:


----------



## Lazydaisys

I said I was going to follow your lead this month and go cold turkey on the ttc.... Then I reset my little Gertrude without even thinking to day one.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Lazydaisys said:


> I said I was going to follow your lead this month and go cold turkey on the ttc.... Then I reset my little Gertrude without even thinking to day one.

P.s secretly hoping they find a small bean in my womb when they scan it tomorrow even tho I know it's impossible due to AF and negative test. Defo time for a ttc break I think.:wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:


:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

That would be amazing!!

Yeah Im going to have to try and prize margret monitor away But I really need to im stressing to much about it without realising it sometimes im going to become some sort of physco :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> That would be amazing!!
> 
> Yeah Im going to have to try and prize margret monitor away But I really need to im stressing to much about it without realising it sometimes im going to become some sort of physco :haha:

:cry: oh so your all giving up on the monitors, for me i cant... not through the fact i wont be able to, but I'M NOT NORMAL, so i deffo need it to catch this bloody sketchy ovulation, i might not ovulate for another 3 months?? :growlmad: see lazy daise is right, you ovulate at different times.... so without it, you wont know :shrug: if youre giving it a break, then your not actively trying? right? or you are? :wacko: but without the monitor?
oooohhhh i'm confused :wacko:
xxxxxxxx:haha::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> Lazydaisys said:
> 
> 
> I said I was going to follow your lead this month and go cold turkey on the ttc.... Then I reset my little Gertrude without even thinking to day one.
> 
> P.s secretly hoping they find a small bean in my womb when they scan it tomorrow even tho I know it's impossible due to AF and negative test. Defo time for a ttc break I think.:wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:
> 
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:flower: oh good luck hun today..... see if you get some answers! hey they might find a small bean hehehehe xxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

:wacko: whats bloody humpty up to, he just asked me for a stick???? cd17???? is this normal... i was just doing the bed and pressed him, he was flashing for a stick??? xxxxx:hugs::hugs::wacko:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Just had call to say my 2.00 appointment has been moved to 2 .40 which is fine. But now they can't talk to be about the results after , as clinic closes at three!!! They have given me an appointment to discuss my scan rests BEFORE my scan at 2.30????? Might have to be assertive today. Not sure why yours wants sticks sarah ? Would have thought if would have just gone to low x


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> Just had call to say my 2.00 appointment has been moved to 2 .40 which is fine. But now they can't talk to be about the results after , as clinic closes at three!!! They have given me an appointment to discuss my scan rests BEFORE my scan at 2.30????? Might have to be assertive today. Not sure why yours wants sticks sarah ? Would have thought if would have just gone to low x

:haha:its been low, its friggin humpty dumpty???:haha: ahhh there nightmares, well at least you'll get to talk to them, :thumbup: YES be very assertive, take everythin in, i wish mine would phone up... i'm friggin starvin :growlmad: i never get hungry, oh but today, i have hunger shakes... :growlmad: well good luck hun, and let us know :winkwink:
xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Your starving and I'm going to wet myself if they don't scan me soon!!!! :-( good luck with yours. X


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> Your starving and I'm going to wet myself if they don't scan me soon!!!! :-( good luck with yours. X

:haha::haha:i just had a nice long wee wee :haha: oh i'm so hungry tho, i'm not supposed to drink, but i'm bloody thirsty... i'm peeing it out of me, lmao xxx good luck hun, thinkin of you :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## Lazydaisys

Scan went well, womb is the right shape and looks normal. Got a small fibroid but apparently that's common but it shouldn't be stopping me getting pregnant. They have booked me in for a hydrostatic scan examination of the Fallopian tubes. It's like a smear test to start with then a thin tube is put into the womb, then they send a dye fluid through tubes to check for blockages.

Wasn't prepared for my scan being in baby unit with real pregnant people whi were excuted about their scans. Defo no bun in the oven. Upset when 17 year old next to me said she's doesn't really want a kid but at least she can get her own flat now. Good for her but don't want to hear it.

How did you get on sarah?


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> Scan went well, womb is the right shape and looks normal. Got a small fibroid but apparently that's common but it shouldn't be stopping me getting pregnant. They have booked me in for a hydrostatic scan examination of the Fallopian tubes. It's like a smear test to start with then a thin tube is put into the womb, then they send a dye fluid through tubes to check for blockages.
> 
> Wasn't prepared for my scan being in baby unit with real pregnant people whi were excuted about their scans. Defo no bun in the oven. Upset when 17 year old next to me said she's doesn't really want a kid but at least she can get her own flat now. Good for her but don't want to hear it.
> 
> How did you get on sarah?

:thumbup::happydance:thats brill hun, at least they are doing everything possible, so its all looking good for you hun :happydance: when is the "next" stage? :happydance:
my scans at six hun, leaving in 10, i'm bloody starvin... hahaahaha, and i never get hungry :growlmad: always the bloody way, i've been so thirsty been drinkin too lmao, i aint arsed really, if they're not gonna play my game, i'm not playing theirs, i know how my liver is doing from my bloods.... so its on the mend, i dont see the point in all of this tbh... i only want them to scan my lower, but stupid dr wont help me :growlmad:
but thats great news hun :happydance:
xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

I NEED HELP!!!!!

So me and DH DTD last night and when I went to clean myself up I had dark blood like almost brown discharge!?!? Thought ok maybe it was a bit rough had a shower etc this morning as normal and there was nothing. Went or a week at work and there was more browny reddy discharge??
WHATS GOING ON?!!?

Also CD16 and STILL HIGH :dohh:

Sarah your monitor shouldnt be asking for another stick!! Dunno what its up to but maybe you should play ball??
Hope your scan is going ok Im thinking of you :hugs: (on the right day :haha:)

Lazydaisys Glad everything is looking good so far! Hope your next lot of tests are just as great :)


----------



## Lazydaisys

Oooh could be implantation bleeding!!! I hope so.


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Well I havent had a peak on bloody margret yet so Ive already ruled that out :haha:

I hope its nothing to worry about :\


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Well I havent had a peak on bloody margret yet so Ive already ruled that out :haha:
> 
> I hope its nothing to worry about :\

:cry: omg.... whats wrong with you?? quick, get a pregnancy test done, make an appointment at the drs tomoz.... I HAD PERIODS ALL THE WAY THROUGH... quick do a test, find out? it could be full blown implantation.... QUICK...DO SOMETHING!!!! ARGGGGHHHH MY HEADS GONNA EXPLODE!!!!!
oh livers still there, paki muppet!
DO A TEST.... TRUST ME, I ONLY KNEW COS OF THE VODKA THING...... :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

:haha: You actually crack me up!!!

I had a proper period and pains so I know its defo not that!!! 

Ive been on google - Probably not the best idea HELP :cry: 

Glad your liver is still there hahaha


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> :haha: You actually crack me up!!!
> 
> I had a proper period and pains so I know its defo not that!!!
> 
> Ive been on google - Probably not the best idea HELP :cry:
> 
> Glad your liver is still there hahaha

no,no,no,no,no,:nope::nope::nope::nope::growlmad: dont go on google, it will tell you your misscarrying..... i had propper periods, real, tampons... you know the whole sha-bang.. till i found out, then i used pads.. stay off google, DO A TEST, OR I WONT SLEEP:brat::sulk:XXX


----------



## Galaxy Girl

I done a bloody test. Just a cheapy Internet one. BFN so its not that :haha: 

I hope I see my peak tomorrow!!

Should I try and get an appt with the dr about this 'bleed' or just leave it? Im driving myself nuts here :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> I done a bloody test. Just a cheapy Internet one. BFN so its not that :haha:
> 
> I hope I see my peak tomorrow!!
> 
> Should I try and get an appt with the dr about this 'bleed' or just leave it? Im driving myself nuts here :haha:

:cry:your breakin my heart here:trouble::loopy: book an apointment deffo tomoz....PLEASE :cry::cry:...... get them to blood test you, stay off google chiccy....:growlmad: xxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

I Hope I havent got anything wrong with me!! God dammit!!

Someone said it could be ovulation spotting!? But MARGRET MONITOR IS READING HIGH

:dohh: :dohh: :dohh: :dohh:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Ovulation bleeding??? Saw somebody with something similar on this website. I Suggested it was implantation bleeding and she was in a similar point in her cycle to you and lots of other people said it could ovulation bleeding. Maybe go doctors????


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> I Hope I havent got anything wrong with me!! God dammit!!
> 
> Someone said it could be ovulation spotting!? But MARGRET MONITOR IS READING HIGH
> 
> :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: :dohh:

well himpty dumpty was reading low remember..... ok so i wont panic, BUT GO TO THE DRS TOMOZ :brat:](*,):grr::trouble: PLEASE................:hugs:xxxxxxxx:kiss::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

I will do my best to get an appt just for you Sarah :haha:

But my drs is useless and wont have any appts :growlmad:

I wonder what MARGRET will read tomorrow morning :haha: 

Im begining to worry. Ive never had ovulation spotting so couldnt imagine it would be that? 

Ohhhh my head has to many thoughts going round it :haha:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Right Im off to bed before I browse Google anymore :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> I will do my best to get an appt just for you Sarah :haha:
> 
> But my drs is useless and wont have any appts :growlmad:
> 
> I wonder what MARGRET will read tomorrow morning :haha:
> 
> Im begining to worry. Ive never had ovulation spotting so couldnt imagine it would be that?
> 
> Ohhhh my head has to many thoughts going round it :haha:

:hugs:make sure you do, ring at 8am and book an emergency, IF YOU GET YOUR PEAK......PANIC OVER........:yipee: so you get your head down, and dont think about it hun, please book an appointment if you dont get your peak... :cry: cos i know what will be going through your mind :nope: and its best just to get checked out, sweet dreams my lovely:friends::awww:xxxxx speak to you tomoz xxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

:wave:

Didnt book a DRs appt but only because last night we DTD again and I didnt have any bleed or anything??

CD17 this morning and still HIGH though :dohh:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> :wave:
> 
> Didnt book a DRs appt but only because last night we DTD again and I didnt have any bleed or anything??
> 
> CD17 this morning and still HIGH though :dohh:

:growlmad: naughty girl!!!!! i was thinkin about you, all day yesterday, till fuckin andy phoned, he was in A&E, he's got the heart of a 50yr old, it was off the scale, and he was in heart attack zone :cry: so sorry i didnt get back to you hun, so still high? mmmm is this your 30 day cycle? or 28?
xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Oh bloody hell I hope Andy is ok!!?

Well CD 18 and still HIGH. I cant believe it!! I think I just need to be put down!

I only have a few more sticks left and im not going to buy anymore. The monitor can do one. 

I know it says in the book you dont always ovulate but thats not allowed! :haha:

Im knackered today!! All I want to do right now is sleep!


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Oh and my cycle ranges from 28 days - 30 days :dohh:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Oh and my cycle ranges from 28 days - 30 days :dohh:

lmao :haha: yeah thanks chic, he seems fine, got us a bit worried tho, mum n dad came and everythin :wacko: but he'll be home in a bit moaning about it no doubt. still no bleeds hun? yeah i'm on a 28 day cycle, so af is due sat this month 11th... then it will be a 30 day one.... sunday 9th.... which are you on? oh you had a 29 day one last time... i had a 30 one, mmm, still not impossible to peak later on, just cos one peak was that day, they could differ hun xxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

But CD 18 Surely thats to late to be ovulating now on a 28day cycle? I dont have a routine it just turns up when it feels like it!? 

Im guessing if i do peak say tomorrow (which I doubt) AF will come later like 4 days later than last time? 

Ohhh this is to confusing!!

I hope its not because you have been wearing him out Sarah! Lol


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> But CD 18 Surely thats to late to be ovulating now on a 28day cycle? I dont have a routine it just turns up when it feels like it!?
> 
> Im guessing if i do peak say tomorrow (which I doubt) AF will come later like 4 days later than last time?
> 
> Ohhh this is to confusing!!
> 
> I hope its not because you have been wearing him out Sarah! Lol

:haha::haha:thats the bloody thing, i feel guilty now, when i got my smiley and that, i was like you will perform, he was complaining then... but i was like shut up.... :haha: no we havnt dtd since, i cant be arsed and tbh he hasnt been well :dohh: so i'm a nasty person :growlmad:
yeah sure you can ovulate that late on.... i'm not sure if it works like that, i think you just know when af is due... and then obviously if she doesnt come it will be a :bfp: :happydance:, so you and me, kind of have our periods the same time, your like always a day behind me :haha: all our cycles have been the same :haha: so, you'll be lookin at about the 12th :haha: twins:haha: xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

:haha: Yeah let me know when you get yours and I will know to expect mine the next day!!

Im getting really stressed with it all atm. I defo feel its time for a break!


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> :haha: Yeah let me know when you get yours and I will know to expect mine the next day!!
> 
> Im getting really stressed with it all atm. I defo feel its time for a break!

:haha: well technically this is how we work, i will get mine on the sat morning, and you will get yours on the afternoon/evening.... thats all if the peak and things etc....
yeah its totally gettin on my nerves now, just dont feel anythin, i felt like this all month, like, just cant be arsed... we said this from cd1... weird, and i still feel like it, usually by now, i'd been on the phone to someone trying to start an argument, or crying at the tv.... but i'm just like, blah... lifeless :wacko: xxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

I just feel like im spending all this money on sticks, pills, lube etc and getting no where!!

I am going to leave the monitor for just 2/3 months and just go back to basics of DTD when ever we want it TRY not to think about ovulation etc and focus on loosing weight and getting fit and see what happens. 

Im sure after 3 months Ill be back moaning about Margret playing up after resetting her :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> I just feel like im spending all this money on sticks, pills, lube etc and getting no where!!
> 
> I am going to leave the monitor for just 2/3 months and just go back to basics of DTD when ever we want it TRY not to think about ovulation etc and focus on loosing weight and getting fit and see what happens.
> 
> Im sure after 3 months Ill be back moaning about Margret playing up after resetting her :haha:

:haha: yeah i'm sure you will, i have to finish what i stared now, cos of my dodgy ovulation, i aint got a clue, and there isnt any point in us doing it like that, cos he gets horny and i dont :haha::haha:
nasty really arent i?:haha:
so deffo giving up after this one :cry:
xxxxxx


----------



## Lazydaisys

I usually have 28 day day cycle. when I ovulated on day 18 my af came on day 30/31. My af using comes 14 days after ovulation. I'm defo talking a laid back approach. Stressing and trying everything didn't work. Been told I can try to conceive this cycle but not next as having dye put in womb and tubes to check for blockages. If they are probably blocked there's no point anyway. Meanwhile another Saturday girl gets pregnant!!! Frankie this time.

Sorry to hear about Andy xxx


----------



## sarahkr

thanks hun, he's fast asleep, poor thing..... been working hard! i didnt think the ovulation time affected your af??? i thought it was just usual, if af shows... not pregnant, if she doesnt, then you count how many days late you are? i dunno hun, different things say different to others.... way over my head lol xx


----------



## Galaxy Girl

I dunno how it all works either, all I know is I havent seen a peak :(. Oh well theres always next cycle - which I wont know either way as giving up with Margret. I think I got lucky last cycle seeing a peak at CD15 :haha:

Anyway FINALLY bedtime for me! Spent my evening doing work!! The joys. 

Early finish for me tomorrow though then Gym, housework and evening out with a couple of the ladies from work :happydance:

Will try and get on here inbetween gym and housework though! Hopefully I will be telling you I have peaked but I very much doubt that :cry:

Hope Andy gets better soon :hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

:hugs: thanks chiccy, got to take josh today for an operation in hospital.... bloody hell, been there 3 times this week :growlmad: he's having the bloody snip :wacko: oh i hope you get your peak :hugs: so its a deffo bye bye margret :shrug: 
oh dont leave me :sad2::brat:
xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Oh gosh its all happening your way!

Well CD19 and still HIGH I give up I think I only have like 2 sticks left so after that it can do one. 

I will still be on here for my daily chat!

Anyway I only came on here quick to moan :haha:
Now off for a shower to get ready to go out :happydance:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Oh gosh its all happening your way!
> 
> Well CD19 and still HIGH I give up I think I only have like 2 sticks left so after that it can do one.
> 
> I will still be on here for my daily chat!
> 
> Anyway I only came on here quick to moan :haha:
> Now off for a shower to get ready to go out :happydance:

:haha:OMG I'M SUCH A SPAZ..... so i took the little fella to the hospital yesterday, i was the usual, josh if you keep moaning you wont need an anasetic cos i'll knock you out.... so got there for 11.45, to the childrens ward, 12.00 nurses came round to do his obs, 5.00 they friggin called him to theatre, i went up with him, he lay on the bed, they put like a canular in his hand, omg he looked liked a rabbit in the headlights... i kept saying look at me baby, now count to ten, keep your eyes on me, keep looking at me, he started counting, they started laughing said they hadnt injectecd it yet so i looked, it was just going in, he went ow it hurts... started to panic... i said keep looking at me josh... now count to ten, he went 1 errr.... i feel weird mummy 2..... err eyes twitching everywhere 3.... gone... i fuckin burst out crying WHAT A MUPPET!! he looked so scared..... :hugs: my brave little soldier :hugs: so hes back to his normal self today.... fancy me doing that... wtf is wrong with me, well i was in AGONY all day, mum n dad were there, i felt like i was gonna come on, the pain was that bad... had to keep going to the loo to check :blush: not bloody due for a week??????
still high hun????
oh i dunno chiccy, the pain i felt yesterday was as bad as ovulation pain, can you ovulate twice????
xxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Ohh poor you!!! 

I think I would be the same, hes still your little boy :hugs: 

YEP STILL BLOODY HIGH CD20 TODAY :dohh: Just kill me now!!

I dunno about ovulating twice BUT could possibly be implantation cramps :happydance:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Ohh poor you!!!
> 
> I think I would be the same, hes still your little boy :hugs:
> 
> YEP STILL BLOODY HIGH CD20 TODAY :dohh: Just kill me now!!
> 
> I dunno about ovulating twice BUT could possibly be implantation cramps :happydance:

:haha:doubt it.... its me your talking about:haha:
:blush: ahhh honestly chiccy, if you were there i would have said to you "slap me", i dunno what it was, it was his little face.. he looked so scared, and when he went mummy.... i felt helpless and his eyes went, then bang out... :haha: WHAT A TWAT!!!! , well i didnt bloody help when the nusre is going is this your signature, is this your name? are you who you say you are? and i'm telling josh to focus on me, i nearly said... look you stupid fuckin woman, hold on, my son needs me here.... do you know what i mean? christ i'd been sitting with him for 6hrs, i wasnt just some random, who walked in off the streets... i should have, josh would have laughed, and realized i was being my normal self and not panicking:haha: ooooohhh i tell ya, so when they wheeled him off i turned to her and went WHAT???? , she looked at me, and went its ok, i've got everything i need... silly cow :growlmad:
still bloody high????, oh yyou watch, i'll be bloody low next month... :growlmad: nah we havent done the deed so if it was that horrible ovulation again, then i'm out.... i though implantation was spotting??
xxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Aww bless him!

Nurses can be really insensitive sometimes! She is certainly lucky you didnt go mad at her, I think she got let off lightly :haha:

I dunno whats gone wrong this cycle and feeling rather rubbish about it :cry: 
Doesnt help that Jay woke me up at 7:15am and in one of his annoying moods so I am super grumpy today!
Ive left him in bed and come downstairs because I cant bear being around him right now :haha: 

No you can get implantation cramping and no spotting or you can just get spotting or both! Differs from woman to woman. So fingers xd for you :happydance:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Aww bless him!
> 
> Nurses can be really insensitive sometimes! She is certainly lucky you didnt go mad at her, I think she got let off lightly :haha:
> 
> I dunno whats gone wrong this cycle and feeling rather rubbish about it :cry:
> Doesnt help that Jay woke me up at 7:15am and in one of his annoying moods so I am super grumpy today!
> Ive left him in bed and come downstairs because I cant bear being around him right now :haha:
> 
> No you can get implantation cramping and no spotting or you can just get spotting or both! Differs from woman to woman. So fingers xd for you :happydance:

:haha:it wouldnt be the firt time i've had to sign a form in hospital, i had to when i went into labour... i was on the floor and wouldnt get up, i was pushing, i dialated from 2-10 in 20 mins, so whilst i was on the floor i had to sign this form for protection for the nurse, i wasnt gonna hit her, well i dont think i was, i just felt like she thought i was pushing for the fuckin fun of it :haha:
ooohhhh noooo, is he in the dog house again? :haha: whats up now hun? xxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

:haha: 
She probably feared for her life haha

Nothing serious he just thought it would be funny to wake me up by poking and prodding me and 'beeping' me on the nose :haha: Not funny lol
Im just so tired I could of done with a lie in this morning. 

I think weekends he should sleep in the spare room, He wasnt pleased with my proposal of that though :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> :haha:
> She probably feared for her life haha
> 
> Nothing serious he just thought it would be funny to wake me up by poking and prodding me and 'beeping' me on the nose :haha: Not funny lol
> Im just so tired I could of done with a lie in this morning.
> 
> I think weekends he should sleep in the spare room, He wasnt pleased with my proposal of that though :haha:

:haha::haha:oh andys has done that before ONCE....:haha: think he realized that, that is NOT a good way to wake me up :haha: its not even annoying its like.. full blown I DONT EVEN FIND THIS FUNNY! KICK THE DOOR THEN SLAM IT.... he hasnt done it since, i didnt speak to him for a whole day :haha: yeah i wondered why you were up so early hun? no more bleeding? xxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

yeah I wouldnt usually be up this early I dont usually open my eyes until 9:30 on weekends :haha:

No not had anymore bleeding. Its all a bit strange I dont understand whats going on :(


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> yeah I wouldnt usually be up this early I dont usually open my eyes until 9:30 on weekends :haha:
> 
> No not had anymore bleeding. Its all a bit strange I dont understand whats going on :(

well as long as you've had no more bleeds :hugs: no, i'm like that, i dont know whats going on with me, the pain i felt yesterday was like cd1.... but no blood, just discharge???? :shrug:
its gettin on my nerves all this... my boobs were hurting a bit yesterday, but there ok today? was like af? :shrug:
xxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

I think you might see your BFP this month :happydance:


----------



## sarahkr

i doubt it, my boobs dont hurt as much today, and i've had no spotting, just dont know what that horrible pain was????? xxxxxx


----------



## Galaxy Girl

I still vote BFP coming your way :happydance:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> I still vote BFP coming your way :happydance:

:haha:i'd have more symptoms wouldnt i??? xxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

No probably not as It would still be early days!

Some woman get no symptoms at all. When I was pregnant back in 2010 I had nothing literally! All I had was implantation spot and missed period :shrug:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> No probably not as It would still be early days!
> 
> Some woman get no symptoms at all. When I was pregnant back in 2010 I had nothing literally! All I had was implantation spot and missed period :shrug:

:haha:well i had bloody nothin, just pukin vodka! i was 6 weeks.... but i tell ya, i've never felt pain like the ovulation one, and then yesterday.... i wonder if the psychic is right? she said i had cysts????? do you think that these pains could be that??? :shrug:
what you doing anyway hun? dunno whats wrong with me, i'm just sooooo cant be arsed.... been like this all month??? xxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Dont you just love it when your OH gets the 'horn' as you call it Sarah :haha: and you end up having great sex :haha: :blush: 

We havent had random during the day sex since the early days of movinng in our house!!


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Dont you just love it when your OH gets the 'horn' as you call it Sarah :haha: and you end up having great sex :haha: :blush:
> 
> We havent had random during the day sex since the early days of movinng in our house!!

:haha::haha:he's got the horn bug.... lmao.... yeah random sex is so much better than what were doing.... thats the biggest problem, turning it into a chore :dohh:
but you naughty girl, its not supposed to be fun, its supposed to be a chore :haha::haha::haha: only jokin... much better that way :winkwink::haha::laugh2::sex::tease:xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

:haha: You make me chuckle. 

I feel really naughty :haha: :blush: 

The annoying thing is I know it all means nothing this month cos I obviously havent even Od :cry:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> :haha: You make me chuckle.
> 
> I feel really naughty :haha: :blush:
> 
> The annoying thing is I know it all means nothing this month cos I obviously havent even Od :cry:

:haha::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::haha:
well atleast you enjoyed it........ so what, its gettin too serious, even i'm already thinkin, oh god... in a week an a half time... be back dtd... see thats not good is it? even andy aint had the horn bug :haha: which i think he's probably feeling the same as me :wacko: turned it into a chore, but if we want a baby, it wasnt just gonna happen over night xxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Yeah exactly. 

Jay seems to get the 'horn bug' either before or after my fertile window and thats just not good enough :haha: 

Good News ... Jay said I can get a puppy :happydance:

Not sure I believe him yet though :\


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Yeah exactly.
> 
> Jay seems to get the 'horn bug' either before or after my fertile window and thats just not good enough :haha:
> 
> Good News ... Jay said I can get a puppy :happydance:
> 
> Not sure I believe him yet though :\

:cry:ahh you could have had one of mine :cry:
what you gonna get tho :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

I know!!! :cry: Although you do live 3.5 hours away from me! :headspin:

I would really like a labradoodle or a cockapoo or just a dog that doesnt moult :haha: but a medium size dog not a little one or a big one if you know what I mean :haha: 

But there isnt any in my area or if there is theyre something ridiculous like £700. I would only have like £200 to spend :dohh:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> I know!!! :cry: Although you do live 3.5 hours away from me! :headspin:
> 
> I would really like a labradoodle or a cockapoo or just a dog that doesnt moult :haha: but a medium size dog not a little one or a big one if you know what I mean :haha:
> 
> But there isnt any in my area or if there is theyre something ridiculous like £700. I would only have like £200 to spend :dohh:

:haha:ahhh a pug..... so cute, weimeramers are gorgeous too :winkwink::happydance: oh i dunno whats better, a puppy or baby lol xxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Ive looked on preloved and pets 4 homes .. Any other websites I can browse for a pooch?


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Ive looked on preloved and pets 4 homes .. Any other websites I can browse for a pooch?

:haha:err let me think what i had mine on?.....gumtree, vivastreet, free ads, free webs, google search top websites to advertise puppies forsale, i had the best luck on that pets4homes and then gumtree, erm.... local paper on the internet, do you get the chronicle or a big weekly paper? buy and sell? ooooohhhh how exciting :happydance:
xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Ok ill look on google etc. Thanks :hugs:

CD21 STILL HIGH!! :cry: 

1 stick left snd then thats it


----------



## Galaxy Girl

HELPPPPP

Having one of those days where I just cant stop crying!!! Im being really pathetic and need a slap :haha:

So last night mum and dad took my sister out for dinner with all their friends cos my sister has had a baby and this is apparently brillaint!! Even though she had her at the young age of 17 and is on and off with her BF. She lives with mum and dad and unable to pay any kind of rent etc. 

Just to top it off its Jays mums 50th today and we were invited to go out for a meal with the whole family, well I werent ready in time so Jay left without me 

:cry:


----------



## sarahkr

:haha::haha::trouble::gun: OMG.... sort ya head out girl... lmao, yeah my shit head brothers bird is havin hers on the 21st :growlmad: god i hate these family do's.... always spells disaster!!!!:haha::haha:
has he gone?
are you not going? xxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

No im at home. He left at 10:50 cos it was a bit of a drive away. He left me at home because I was still straightening my hair! :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> No im at home. He left at 10:50 cos it was a bit of a drive away. He left me at home because I was still straightening my hair! :haha:

:haha:just cause of that???? omg.... what is up with men? so he's out with the family and your at home? where do they live? you drive dont you chic? xxx:haha:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Yeah I drive But I am so not driving over an hour away :haha: 

Its his family so im not worried to much I just dont want them thinking I didnt bother :shrug:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Yeah I drive But I am so not driving over an hour away :haha:
> 
> Its his family so im not worried to much I just dont want them thinking I didnt bother :shrug:

:growlmad:yeah he's naughty... you tell him i'm gonna come n twat him :haha: does put you in an awkward position, :dohh: they'll prob think you couldnt be arsed, andys been to his mums the past couple of weekends without me, and she said, does sarah not like commin here? nah its not that, andys goes at about 7.00am so he can get back... so i am SURE AS SHIT NOT GETTING UP FOR THAT!! but its deffo not her, its just me bein a lazy cow:haha: 
oh no he's in the dog house again... another sunday of the silent treatment lmfao:haha:
what time will he get back :haha::haha::haha: xxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Treat them mean to keep them keen :haha:

Na its ok I dont mind as I didnt actually want to go but i was going to grin and bare it just to show my face lol


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Treat them mean to keep them keen :haha:
> 
> Na its ok I dont mind as I didnt actually want to go but i was going to grin and bare it just to show my face lol

:haha::haha:you go girl... yeah, i know what you mean, are you thinkin like i would be, *******s... all sittin there talkin about me lmao xxx:haha:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Yeah probably thinking im horrible not turning up. 
I didnt even think Jay would go alone, Hes quite a shy person and although hes a mummys boy thats as far as it goes hes not bothered about the rest of his family ... Or so I thought :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Yeah probably thinking im horrible not turning up.
> I didnt even think Jay would go alone, Hes quite a shy person and although hes a mummys boy thats as far as it goes hes not bothered about the rest of his family ... Or so I thought :haha:

:haha::haha::haha:when he gets back... tell him your going to view a puppy ON YOUR OWN.. since you dont do things together...:haha: that well pisses andy off when i say that lmao xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

:haha: 

I dont think that would bother Jay :(

I need to think of something though, Just so he regrets it or at least feels bad lol


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> :haha:
> 
> I dont think that would bother Jay :(
> 
> I need to think of something though, Just so he regrets it or at least feels bad lol

:haha:tell him that you've been bleeding really bad, that will make him feel guilty :haha: but you havent tho, no???:dohh:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

No I havent :)

Bloody monitor is still high. Dont think I ov this cycle :cry:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> No I havent :)
> 
> Bloody monitor is still high. Dont think I ov this cycle :cry:

:shrug:christ, i'm a fine 1, how many months have i been on it, just saw 1 peak.... i think i'll probably ovulate twice a year :dohh: but i'm hungry in the day now, so i'm hoping i'll gain a few pounds, then ov more... hey, its a pain in the arse, i know, but we did know you didnt ov every month :growlmad: so, i guess we'll have to get used to it :growlmad: 
what times he back:haha:
tell him you've been on the floor all afternoon in agony hehehehe:haha: xxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Yeah its just annoying. 
Oh well 1 stick left and then goodbye monitor for a few months. 

See I need to loose weight so I can conceive and you need to gain lol. 

I have no Idea what time hes home. He left at 10:50 and its not 3:30!!
He must be having a good time! :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Yeah its just annoying.
> Oh well 1 stick left and then goodbye monitor for a few months.
> 
> See I need to loose weight so I can conceive and you need to gain lol.
> 
> I have no Idea what time hes home. He left at 10:50 and its not 3:30!!
> He must be having a good time! :haha:

:haha:he might be in one of those awkward situations tho lol :haha: has he phoned or texted? xx:hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

:haha: GOOD im hope hes sat there bored out of his mind wishing he waited for me so he had someone to talk too!!!

No nothing!


----------



## sarahkr

:haha:he's probably sulking then, :haha: thinkin BITCH :haha: leavin me here on my own, what time were you supposed to be there :haha::haha:xxx


----------



## Galaxy Girl

12 I think!


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> 12 I think!

:shrug:christ, what was the big rush then? were you dressed etc... just straightening your hair??? xxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

yeah was just literally straightening my hair - was almost done too :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

:haha:OMG.... what was he stressin over then?? jesus, i think andys got pmt too... he's been acting like that, i swear he's pregnant, he's like, ooh i've just been sick, ooohh i've got backache, ooohhh i havent been to the toilet for 2 days... i'm like wtf... you sound like your fuckin pregnant!! why cant i be feeling like that lmao... he's gone to bed, for a "nap":haha: been out today, he was honestly as bad as me a few days before af... we went to the pub, i said i was hungry, he saw you had to pay n display... omfg... never heard him swear so much, he was like get in the car.. not fuckin payin LMFTO :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

:haha:

That is so funny!!!!!!


----------



## sarahkr

:haha::haha:INNIT.... jesus, oh and when we got back right, i always put my jim jams on, he puts trackies on, he said to me, :haha: listen to this:haha: you just stand infront of the mirror and hold your top up :haha: he lifted his up :haha: he said, look,look how bloated i am, compared to you....:haha: tell ya, i nearly wet my knickers.... wtf... is he pregnant? LMFAO xxxxxx:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

:haha:

Oh dear!! hahahaha. He stopped taking the pills didnt he? How strange!


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> :haha:
> 
> Oh dear!! hahahaha. He stopped taking the pills didnt he? How strange!

:haha:yeah, god knows whats going on... i wanna be like that :growlmad: not fair.... so there he is upstairs... "nappin" away lmao, wtf ????? can men get pregnant? lmao xxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Hahaha no they can not unless hes not really a man!?!?!?!?! :haha:

Nappin!? Madness lol


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Hahaha no they can not unless hes not really a man!?!?!?!?! :haha:
> 
> Nappin!? Madness lol

:haha:innit.... well has jay phoned/text yet? xxx:haha::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Nope!!

Ive just text him saying "well you must be having a good time"

Ive got a feeling hes gone to his mates or something!! 
that or hes driving!


----------



## sarahkr

yeah could be driving hun.... oooh i dont envy him when he gets back lmao xxx


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Ill let you know how it was for him lol


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Sarah I feel I have known you all my life Im so glad I have you to talk too :hugs:

Its so good to know that I can come on here for a rant and you wont judge me but just join in!! :haha:

Thats my cheesy side out!! :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Sarah I feel I have known you all my life Im so glad I have you to talk too :hugs:
> 
> Its so good to know that I can come on here for a rant and you wont judge me but just join in!! :haha:
> 
> Thats my cheesy side out!! :haha:

:hugs:ahhh i feel the same about you hun, i was all worried about you the other day, andy was like cant you stay off that, i was like NO... RACHEL NEEDS ME.... :hugs: hey i dont judge anyone, i'm just me, people dont get me, but i say, treat people the way they treat you... and your so lovely, like my little bessie mate.. hey were going through hell together here :haha: but, we can have a banter about it too, not so serious xxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

I defo feel like I could tell you anything!! and I pretty much do :haha: Poor you!!

I could never have these kind of conversations with my girlfriends!!

Thank goodness for this thread and meeting you!! :hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> I defo feel like I could tell you anything!! and I pretty much do :haha: Poor you!!
> 
> I could never have these kind of conversations with my girlfriends!!
> 
> Thank goodness for this thread and meeting you!! :hugs:

:hugs:ahhh stop it, you'll have me cryin in a min, :hugs: i think we clicked from day 1, i know, how mad was it meeting, same day cycles, we r like twins me and you, ahhh i'd love andy to drive me down your way one day, i'd love to meet you xxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

:haha: Im shy in real life believe it or not!! 

We will have to stay buddies no matter where life takes us! 
and defo meet up even if we meet half way :happydance:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> :haha: Im shy in real life believe it or not!!
> 
> We will have to stay buddies no matter where life takes us!
> and defo meet up even if we meet half way :happydance:

:hugs:ahhh yeah deffo, well hopefully when we meet, we'll have bumps :happydance: we've got fb, and phones, nah i class you as a true friend, all the others are just, associates really, met through smack, drink, and just being a knob, dont worry i can be shy too :haha: yeah it would be soo nice to meet :hugs: just gonna have tea, ttys chiccy xxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Yes with bumps would be awesome!!! 

Im sure I wouldnt stay shy around you anyway! 

:hugs: :hugs:

Enjoy your tea my love xx


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Yes with bumps would be awesome!!!
> 
> Im sure I wouldnt stay shy around you anyway!
> 
> :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Enjoy your tea my love xx

:haha:cause ya wouldnt, youd take one look at me and we'd both burst out laughin, i'm no different in real than i am on here.... ttys and see if naughty jays home lmfao xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

We would have so much fun!!


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Well ill be going out soon so screw him if hes not home, he can wonder where I am :happydance:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Well ill be going out soon so screw him if hes not home, he can wonder where I am :happydance:

:hugs:this is one of the things i wont put off in my life,is meeting you :hugs: i'm so sorry i didnt come back on:cry: started watchin a film after tea, and fell asleep :cry: hope you didn't go out on your own :growlmad: oh god, wonder what happened when he got back hehehehehe :haha:xxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Hi Sarah thought I had better come and give you the low down! 

So I went into town with the girls last night. Didnt leave until 9pm and Jay still wasnt home so I thought oh well Im off out. At about 11:30 I got a text asking where I was I told him in town and he went mad! 
I know what your thinking charming huh. So he told me not to bother coming home so I thought fine and stayed at my mums. 
Anyway so glad I didnt come home as he had put his key in the door so I couldnt get in!! And I bloody walked home :haha:

Anyway I went back to my mums to get my front door key as she keeps it because we rarely use the front door and hey presto I got in. 
So Ive taken his door key that he left in the door and now he wont have a key. 
His fault I say :growlmad:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Hi Sarah thought I had better come and give you the low down!
> 
> So I went into town with the girls last night. Didnt leave until 9pm and Jay still wasnt home so I thought oh well Im off out. At about 11:30 I got a text asking where I was I told him in town and he went mad!
> I know what your thinking charming huh. So he told me not to bother coming home so I thought fine and stayed at my mums.
> Anyway so glad I didnt come home as he had put his key in the door so I couldnt get in!! And I bloody walked home :haha:
> 
> Anyway I went back to my mums to get my front door key as she keeps it because we rarely use the front door and hey presto I got in.
> So Ive taken his door key that he left in the door and now he wont have a key.
> His fault I say :growlmad:

:haha::haha:the fuckin cheek of him!!! he'd fuckin been out all day, no phone call, text.... :shrug: nah, i dont fuckin blame ya for going out, hehehehe thought you knew me well enough by now, i would have done the same BUT, pre-planned it, so he couldnt get in, and you had your mums key so you could have got in, and left yours in the door to stop him :haha::haha: i cant believe that cheeky twat!!! sorry i know its your husband... nah fuckin cheeky twat!!! :haha: so where is he now? as long as your ok? men, honestly, knob heads... ooohhh i would so have waited in the dark, and when he walked in smashed him in the face with a pan!! god i remember doin that to my ex, he was out all day, and i needed wine, he knew that, he had my money, so i put the old fashioned latch on the door, josh was sittin in the front room with me :haha: he was like no mummy, no, he kicked the door latch, i jumped up, went to the door, i had the pan behind my back... josh was screaming, i said "did you get my wine and fags" he passed them to me, i pushed josh back... and smashed him so hard in the face with a brass bottom pan, his nose splattered... he called the police, they took me outside... and he told them i was crazy and to lock me up, so i got arrested... fuckin knob!!!! :haha::haha:
omg... its so funny how men think its ok for them to do what they want, but not us, how come he turned it around and all of a sudden its your fault?? classic :haha::haha:
so are you at home? wheres he? have you spoken yet? lmfao xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Sorry I havent been on. 
Well hes just been acting like nothing has happened! 
A mutual friend has invited us round for a bbq so we all went accross to Asda :shrug:

Anyway Ive been out here there and everywhere done so much walking!! I will get fit!! :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Sorry I havent been on.
> Well hes just been acting like nothing has happened!
> A mutual friend has invited us round for a bbq so we all went accross to Asda :shrug:
> 
> Anyway Ive been out here there and everywhere done so much walking!! I will get fit!! :haha:

:haha::haha:sounds familiar :haha: yep you will get fit chic :happydance: is it boiling hot? phew it is up here... fuckin doin a casserole, in 100000000 degrees :dohh: oh well, we'll eat later :haha:
as long as your ok hun, let it go innit, plenty of ways to keep on reminding him what a tit he was :haha::haha:
xxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Yeah I wont let him forget it. I need to think of something to ensure he regrets it although I have a feeling he already does :haha: 

Its about 20 here its beautiful :)


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Yeah I wont let him forget it. I need to think of something to ensure he regrets it although I have a feeling he already does :haha:
> 
> Its about 20 here its beautiful :)

:haha::haha:i'm sure he does lmfao, still think the pan would have worked:haha: hey that fuckin pregnant fairy has gone for a "nap" AGAIN.... hey i tell ya if i was pregnant, how ace would that be?.... him with all the symptoms lmfao, oh i do make myself chuckle sometimes hehehehe xxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Hey girls. Just read up on your posts.Ran out of Internet credit on my mobile so only checking in on the iPad I share with husband and he hates me coming on here plus he's always playing games on the iPad so I have to steal it off him.

My husband arranged for his mum and dad to come around on Saturday morning and I'd already planned to go out so he was also sulking and I think they think I'm antisocial. (He only told me that we're coming the night before.)

Really hoping you both get your bfps this month. Not long for you.Will you be testing before AF is due??


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> Hey girls. Just read up on your posts.Ran out of Internet credit on my mobile so only checking in on the iPad I share with husband and he hates me coming on here plus he's always playing games on the iPad so I have to steal it off him.
> 
> My husband arranged for his mum and dad to come around on Saturday morning and I'd already planned to go out so he was also sulking and I think they think I'm antisocial. (He only told me that we're coming the night before.)
> 
> Really hoping you both get your bfps this month. Not long for you.Will you be testing before AF is due??

:haha:hey hun, how r u? god you girlies take the relaxed approach to everything, when andy does that to me about his mum, i sulk for that day, then she's here.... when she goes... i sulk, then i wake up the next day and sulk and moan, and then probably the day after that :haha: but i'm not right in the head lmao, ohh i hope shes ok, she aint been on since yesterday afternoon???? 
god i dunno what humpty dumpty is up to??? :wacko: you know he asked me for that random stick? we'll now he's bloody flashin... oh god i dont want af to come early, i'm on a 28 day cycle, she comes sat... like always???? what do you thinks going on there? considering it was a 30 day cycle the first time? then my peak this cycle... surely it would have started flashing nearer 30days?????? :shrug:
xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Do you mean the m flashing? I stop looking at the machine once I get the egg. I'm on day 8 or 9 I think and it's asking for sticks but not feeding the machine until day ten. -greedy Gertrude. 

I can't be bothered sulking. His mum probably just thinks I'm anti social but ill explain her son incompitance to communicate when I see her next. He's a mummy's boy.

Weird you got asked for a random stick. Really hope you get your bfp soon. bought a fertility keying off that phycic woman. I really will try anything.Back on the primrose oil x


----------



## Galaxy Girl

:wave:

Hello ladies, Just got back from work then the gym IM KNACKERED :haha:
Sorry was really busy yesterday afternoon. Decided to walk every where to try and keep fit :haha: yes I soon regretted it!
Then took my sister for her tattoo and after that went for a bbq round the neighbours got back and it was bed time ready for work today!! :haha:

What beautiful weather it has been today!!! Shame its going to rain tomorrow :cry:

Anywho didnt feed Margret a stick yesterday as I wasnt with it to feed it one so it was high at CD22 when I checked it before bed. Then today I forgot to turn it on this morning because DH decided he wanted to DTD then it was a rush to get up and ready for work :haha: :blush: 
So ill turn it on later. I doubt I would peak this late anyway??? :shrug:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Checked- I'm on day 9, so will feed Gertrude tomorrow day 10. We haven't baby danced since last ovulation.:sex: Sometimes ya need a break. :sleep: Really hoping this month does the trick tho so will get to it from tomorrow so I don't have to have that hospital appointment next month when they have a good rummage!:blush:

Just been dancing. I'm a saddo and go tap dancing. :loopy:To reward myself I called at the spar afterwards and got some lilt and some new amazing Cadburys chocolate. Normal Cadburys bar with jelly beans and popping candy inside!! It's the small things that make me happy.:wohoo::wohoo:

:dust::dust:


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> Do you mean the m flashing? I stop looking at the machine once I get the egg. I'm on day 8 or 9 I think and it's asking for sticks but not feeding the machine until day ten. -greedy Gertrude.
> 
> I can't be bothered sulking. His mum probably just thinks I'm anti social but ill explain her son incompitance to communicate when I see her next. He's a mummy's boy.
> 
> Weird you got asked for a random stick. Really hope you get your bfp soon. bought a fertility keying off that phycic woman. I really will try anything.Back on the primrose oil x

:wacko:yeah sorry chic, the m is flashin.... you would have thought it would have gone off my first cycle, which was 30 days, but i suppose humpty is quite smart, that random stick, must have told him something :shrug: 
hey whats a fertility ring? is it like a mood ring??? xxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> :wave:
> 
> Hello ladies, Just got back from work then the gym IM KNACKERED :haha:
> Sorry was really busy yesterday afternoon. Decided to walk every where to try and keep fit :haha: yes I soon regretted it!
> Then took my sister for her tattoo and after that went for a bbq round the neighbours got back and it was bed time ready for work today!! :haha:
> 
> What beautiful weather it has been today!!! Shame its going to rain tomorrow :cry:
> 
> Anywho didnt feed Margret a stick yesterday as I wasnt with it to feed it one so it was high at CD22 when I checked it before bed. Then today I forgot to turn it on this morning because DH decided he wanted to DTD then it was a rush to get up and ready for work :haha: :blush:
> So ill turn it on later. I doubt I would peak this late anyway??? :shrug:

:trouble:WHERE'VE YOU BEEN YOUNG LADY??? :haha::haha::sadangel: been waiting for the daily update:haha::haha: well, your absolutely right michael fish.... ITS RAINING.... still feels like 10000000000 degrees, i had a bloody 2hr driving lesson 1-3... so with nerves and heat i was sweating like a fat lass in a chip shop, i couldn't wear a t-shirt, cos i used to self harm :blush: back in the day :blush: so i had to keep my arms covered, anyway, moving on..... so my first lesson was 2hrs, it was mainly talking and ten mins driving, then bloody yesterday, it was 2hrs of driving :shrug: AND he thought we were just gonna be starting and pulling off in first, he was like, you told me you couldnt drive, and you were nervous? i frrigin am!! we were in 3rd gear and left turning, he was well impressed :happydance: he said if i keep up the good work, have a 2hr lesson once a week, he'd be putting me in for my test in 6 months, as i not only listen, i know where i'm struggling :happydance: which i pulled over, he didnt ask me to, but i was struggling with going from 3rd gear to 2nd :shrug: I'M A SPAZ.... it just didnt feel right, he told me to stop being so hard on myself :shrug: this palm movement doesnt feel normal???? andy doesnt do it?? i kept wanting to cusp the gear stick??? isnt that how you all drive??? xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> Checked- I'm on day 9, so will feed Gertrude tomorrow day 10. We haven't baby danced since last ovulation.:sex: Sometimes ya need a break. :sleep: Really hoping this month does the trick tho so will get to it from tomorrow so I don't have to have that hospital appointment next month when they have a good rummage!:blush:
> 
> Just been dancing. I'm a saddo and go tap dancing. :loopy:To reward myself I called at the spar afterwards and got some lilt and some new amazing Cadburys chocolate. Normal Cadburys bar with jelly beans and popping candy inside!! It's the small things that make me happy.:wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> :dust::dust:

:haha:get you miss keep fit :haha: no, tbh, we aint :sex: since the peak, i think that peak was propper too much pressure!!! although last 2 nights he's been rubbing up against me :growlmad: he's got the horn bug :growlmad: and yet again, i'm in the "i cant be fuckin arsed mood already" NOT GOOD, i've never really had a huge sex drive, so its extra hard for me, but i dont whine like a bitch like him, and go floppy :haha: i think that just topped it off for me, last month, he blamed me, for putting pressure on him, then i was awkwardly biting my tongue, cos i needed him obviously :blush: but after i peaked, it had it full pelt, i told him he was a cheeky get, and that did he think i was enjoying just jumpin in to bed for the sake of a monitor, but, when the times right you've gotta go... :shrug: but, ohhh it was my fault... PRICK :haha:
xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Maybe you shouldnt tell him when your at your peak so he doesnt feel pressures. 

Jays had the horn bug!! WHATS GOING ON!?!? 3 times since monday!! One beimg a morning which is a never during the week cos of work :haha: shame its at the wrong time :cry:

Anyway margret asked for a stick this morning CD 24 and LAST stick. Of course it was HIGH!!! :growlmad:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Maybe you shouldnt tell him when your at your peak so he doesnt feel pressures.
> 
> Jays had the horn bug!! WHATS GOING ON!?!? 3 times since monday!! One beimg a morning which is a never during the week cos of work :haha: shame its at the wrong time :cry:
> 
> Anyway margret asked for a stick this morning CD 24 and LAST stick. Of course it was HIGH!!! :growlmad:

:growlmad:stupid margret, hey seen fb, my shit head brother had his lil baby born last night... ooohhh i'm an aunt, he went fuck off i was an uncle at 22 :haha: oh yeah..:blush:
NOT FAIR.....
these men always get the horn bug, when its the wrong time... is your m not flashing yet chic?? mine stared yesterday :shrug:
xxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

No its not flashing. Oh I wonder if your AF is going to come early?? 
Says in the booklet if the m flashes for several days to test. Exciting!!!

Wonder when mine will go low!?! Got no more sticks to feed it so dunno what its going to do 

On my phone so any mistakes thats why :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> No its not flashing. Oh I wonder if your AF is going to come early??
> Says in the booklet if the m flashes for several days to test. Exciting!!!
> 
> Wonder when mine will go low!?! Got no more sticks to feed it so dunno what its going to do
> 
> On my phone so any mistakes thats why :haha:

:shrug:a humpty dumpty test? xxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Just got back from the gym. I was knackered while I was in there and now Im full of energy :haha:

How are you?


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Just got back from the gym. I was knackered while I was in there and now Im full of energy :haha:
> 
> How are you?

:bike:miss get fit, lol, yeah ok, spoke to my gp on the phone yesterday, she said did you have your lower abdo ultrasound :haha: no, funny that, i went and it hadnt been requested :growlmad: well i did sand it :haha: pull the other one.....
ok so back to the hospital yesterday with andy, told him i'm comming this time, and i want answers.... :growlmad: poor andy didnt get a word in, i went armed with my list of meds that i had researched that were suitable for asthma...:haha: andy was like i may as well not been there, it was just you talking and him kept on looking at you, and directing things towards me :blush: WELL.... i wanted answers, sooo... good news he doesnt need a pacemaker :nope: 2%chance of a stroke, gonna try 4 weeks on these new meds (that me and the cardiologist decided lol) then wear a monitor for a week.. in 4 weeks time, cos the tabs are slow releasing :cry: so if this fails, he will need heart surgery :cry::cry: he's only bloody 30 :cry:
is margret flashin yet hun? xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Oh Gosh, fingers xd he wont need an OP. Poor Andy :hugs: 

No still asking me for bloody sticks on CD 25 but I havent got any :haha:

Got a feeling AF is going to come early just to be annoying!! 
Went to the loo this morning and TMI when I wiped there was like the browny colour I get before AF comes into full flow :\

My body has been soooo confusing this month :shrug:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Oh Gosh, fingers xd he wont need an OP. Poor Andy :hugs:
> 
> No still asking me for bloody sticks on CD 25 but I havent got any :haha:
> 
> Got a feeling AF is going to come early just to be annoying!!
> Went to the loo this morning and TMI when I wiped there was like the browny colour I get before AF comes into full flow :\
> 
> My body has been soooo confusing this month :shrug:

:hugs:thanks hun, just to top it off, its the same hospital in liverpool that my grandad went to for a simple heart op, and died :cry: why does nothing go right in my life :cry:
oh no, you cant, i dont at all feel like af is due, i will spot tomoz night, then wake to her on sat, you will get her sat afternoon :haha:
you sure its not that strange blood :growlmad: you'll be in big trouble for not going to the drs :trouble::sulk:
xxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

No we didnt DTD last night much to Jays disappointment. I just werent in the mood :\. 

It wasnt alot but will keep an eye out for AF. 

Well thats because your not going to get AF because your going to get your BFP instead!! :happydance: 

Ohhh He will be fine! Remember Andy is young! Keep positive missy these new meds will do the trick. 

Is liverpool the nearest to you that deals with the heart?


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> No we didnt DTD last night much to Jays disappointment. I just werent in the mood :\.
> 
> It wasnt alot but will keep an eye out for AF.
> 
> Well thats because your not going to get AF because your going to get your BFP instead!! :happydance:
> 
> Ohhh He will be fine! Remember Andy is young! Keep positive missy these new meds will do the trick.
> 
> Is liverpool the nearest to you that deals with the heart?

:hugs:thanks chiccy, no, this bloody specialist works in chester and his colleague is from broadgreen hospital in liverpool :shrug: fate innit... its me :cry: i'm being tested form upstairs to see if i'll crack, and go back to drugs and alcohol, well they wont win... i'm stronger than that :growlmad:
no me and you r like twins, you dont get af till after me.... :haha:
xxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

:hugs: :hugs: 
Yes I like your positivity!! Stay strong! Im always here to support you as much as possible!! 
I will private message you my mobile number so if you ever want a chat and Im not on here you can send me a text! 

Yeah AF needs to wait for you I dunno what its up to. Obviously just playing games with me to keep me on my toes :haha:

Af is due on the 11th for me what day is that? 

Got to get up and ready for work in about 3 mins so your reply had better be a quick one :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> :hugs: :hugs:
> Yes I like your positivity!! Stay strong! Im always here to support you as much as possible!!
> I will private message you my mobile number so if you ever want a chat and Im not on here you can send me a text!
> 
> Yeah AF needs to wait for you I dunno what its up to. Obviously just playing games with me to keep me on my toes :haha:
> 
> Af is due on the 11th for me what day is that?
> 
> Got to get up and ready for work in about 3 mins so your reply had better be a quick one :haha:

:friends:your the best, nicest sweetest person i have ever met :cry: so glad i met you through fate :hugs: af is due sat 11th as per xxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

:hugs: :hugs:

Im so glad I have met you too. I look forward to having a chat and a laugh with you every day!! 

Anyway I have to go to work now - Well get up and ready for work but you have my number now :happydance:

Im not allowed my phone on me during the day but if you text me with your number Ill be able to message you on my break - If I get one :growlmad: 

Speak to you later alligator :hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Im so glad I have met you too. I look forward to having a chat and a laugh with you every day!!
> 
> Anyway I have to go to work now - Well get up and ready for work but you have my number now :happydance:
> 
> Im not allowed my phone on me during the day but if you text me with your number Ill be able to message you on my break - If I get one :growlmad:
> 
> Speak to you later alligator :hugs:

:hugs:just sent you a text with my number xxxxx my ace lil super hero xxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

So I have 5 mins to kill before I need to leave for work so thought I would pop on here. My Rabbit is driving me insane biting the bars of his cage :growlmad: 

:haha: Cats just pooped himself!! Gust of wind was making a horrible noise :haha: His tail has gone massive!

Ohhh I do make myself laugh!!


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> So I have 5 mins to kill before I need to leave for work so thought I would pop on here. My Rabbit is driving me insane biting the bars of his cage :growlmad:
> 
> :haha: Cats just pooped himself!! Gust of wind was making a horrible noise :haha: His tail has gone massive!
> 
> Ohhh I do make myself laugh!!

:haha::haha:sounds like my dogs, any sudden noise, they run behind the sofa lmfao xxxxx:hugs::hugs::haha:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Well Sarah looks like we wont be twin anymore :cry: 

AF is arriving early :( Hardly any normal AF pains just a dull ache - which I guess is because I didnt OV this month :cry:
Its been kind of brown spotting all day but just went to loo and its turning red :( Sorry TMI :haha: :blush:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Well Sarah looks like we wont be twin anymore :cry:
> 
> AF is arriving early :( Hardly any normal AF pains just a dull ache - which I guess is because I didnt OV this month :cry:
> Its been kind of brown spotting all day but just went to loo and its turning red :( Sorry TMI :haha: :blush:

:growlmad:oh ffs, whats goin on here now.... it cant be af, you're NOT due.... :growlmad: oh well maybe, mine might spot tonight then :haha: then we can be twins again :haha: deffo af and not that bleed? :growlmad: xxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Seems like AF just without the pains. But I will keep an eye on it to see if it full flow :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Seems like AF just without the pains. But I will keep an eye on it to see if it full flow :haha:

mmmmm, are you like me, no pain till af shows her face? xx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

No im like pain leading up to her showing her face then during for 2 days


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> No im like pain leading up to her showing her face then during for 2 days

:wacko:so no pain, but no feeling of af.... hey could be pg, you dont have to peak, cos it says you may not see one every month due to a missed test or not properly performed :happydance: how do you feel? xxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Well ive tested as requested and done the same as last cycle :shrug: 

Just got spotting no flow yet but I guess it will come full flow tomorrow as my AF gets lighter in the evenings normally. 

Yesterday at the gym i couldnt over do it because it made me feel really sick but i guess thats cos of AF coming and my body being weak. 

Will let you know tomorrow evening. Wont be on in the morning cos i have to leave at 7am :cry:


----------



## sarahkr

:haha:you cant have af.... its not due!!! :growlmad: you have to wait for me.... :haha:
well just take it easy :trouble: after all this mad bleeding :hugs:
sooooo, whats the plan? is margret going off? or you gonna keep using her? xxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Something is up with Margret :haha: 
CD 26 and she is STILL asking for sticks!?!?! Does she not get the hint I DONT HAVE ANY MORE STICKS lol
I wonder if AF will come into full flow today. I guess time will tell :shrug:

No im giving up with Margret for a couple of months. Im not going to track OV for a few months just to see if I can get my BFP when not thinking about it. Will still pop on here to support you though :hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Something is up with Margret :haha:
> CD 26 and she is STILL asking for sticks!?!?! Does she not get the hint I DONT HAVE ANY MORE STICKS lol
> I wonder if AF will come into full flow today. I guess time will tell :shrug:
> 
> No im giving up with Margret for a couple of months. Im not going to track OV for a few months just to see if I can get my BFP when not thinking about it. Will still pop on here to support you though :hugs:

:nope:dont leave me... :haha: i dunno chiccy, has the bleeding stopped.. thats more important? xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Hey.im on day 12 and its saying low which is unusual. Think I've messed mine up by not feeding it sticks last month.
My dh keeps asking what day it is and if its high or low day.Im taking galaxy's advice and just told him let just do it for fun and not to worry about the day.(obviously I will worry about the day.) trying to conceive for a long time can seriously take the fun out of it.

hope greedy Gertrude jumps to high tomorrow. Going to get some smiley Susan's I like the smiley clear blue sticks. 

Do you ever get ovary pain pre ovulation?? Last month I felt my left ovary in pain this month it's might right. I could be totally imagining it though. 

Do you do pregnancy tests Sarah or do you wait for AF?

Do you have any exciting weekend plans. I've got no plans whatsoever:-/


----------



## Lazydaisys

Galaxy,
I love the way you talk to Margaret. I was the same last month when I ran out of sticks. It's so stressful seeing that test symbol when you don't have any sticks. 
I do think something strange is going on. Are you sure you are not pregnant and this is implantation? ????

If yours and Sarah AF keep changing by a few days and so does mine.i will be joining you both soon. We are 12 out of sync at the mox.


----------



## sarahkr

:haha:what a mad friggin cycle... i did have massive pain when i ovulated, and been having period pains since... af is due in the morning, so cos i'm like clock work, if she doesnt show her face, i will test sunday :shrug: or maybe wait till monday :shrug: no i'm on a saturday month, so test sunday :haha: fuckin confusin myself here :haha::haha:
xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

AF came boo hoo!!

Oh well :shrug: 

Heres to hoping Sarah gets her BFP :happydance:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

sarahkr said:


> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> Something is up with Margret :haha:
> CD 26 and she is STILL asking for sticks!?!?! Does she not get the hint I DONT HAVE ANY MORE STICKS lol
> I wonder if AF will come into full flow today. I guess time will tell :shrug:
> 
> No im giving up with Margret for a couple of months. Im not going to track OV for a few months just to see if I can get my BFP when not thinking about it. Will still pop on here to support you though :hugs:
> 
> :nope:dont leave me... :haha: i dunno chiccy, has the bleeding stopped.. thats more important? xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Sarah Im still going to be on here supporting you BUT sticks are expensive and Margret has annoyed me this cycle :haha: 

I will give it 2 months without her if nothing happens ill start using her again. DEAL??


----------



## Lazydaisys

sarahkr said:


> :haha:what a mad friggin cycle... i did have massive pain when i ovulated, and been having period pains since... af is due in the morning, so cos i'm like clock work, if she doesnt show her face, i will test sunday :shrug: or maybe wait till monday :shrug: no i'm on a saturday month, so test sunday :haha: fuckin confusin myself here :haha::haha:
> xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


Hope AF stays aways:dust:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Lazydaisys said:


> Hey.im on day 12 and its saying low which is unusual. Think I've messed mine up by not feeding it sticks last month.
> My dh keeps asking what day it is and if its high or low day.Im taking galaxy's advice and just told him let just do it for fun and not to worry about the day.(obviously I will worry about the day.) trying to conceive for a long time can seriously take the fun out of it.
> 
> hope greedy Gertrude jumps to high tomorrow. Going to get some smiley Susan's I like the smiley clear blue sticks.
> 
> Do you ever get ovary pain pre ovulation?? Last month I felt my left ovary in pain this month it's might right. I could be totally imagining it though.
> 
> Do you do pregnancy tests Sarah or do you wait for AF?
> 
> Do you have any exciting weekend plans. I've got no plans whatsoever:-/

I often wonder if these monitors mess us up more than help! 
So frustrating! 
Im sure it wont be long until you get your peak and then your BFP :happydance:

Sending you lots of baby dust :dust:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Galaxy Girl said:


> Lazydaisys said:
> 
> 
> Hey.im on day 12 and its saying low which is unusual. Think I've messed mine up by not feeding it sticks last month.
> My dh keeps asking what day it is and if its high or low day.Im taking galaxy's advice and just told him let just do it for fun and not to worry about the day.(obviously I will worry about the day.) trying to conceive for a long time can seriously take the fun out of it.
> 
> hope greedy Gertrude jumps to high tomorrow. Going to get some smiley Susan's I like the smiley clear blue sticks.
> 
> Do you ever get ovary pain pre ovulation?? Last month I felt my left ovary in pain this month it's might right. I could be totally imagining it though.
> 
> Do you do pregnancy tests Sarah or do you wait for AF?
> 
> Do you have any exciting weekend plans. I've got no plans whatsoever:-/
> 
> I often wonder if these monitors mess us up more than help!
> So frustrating!
> Im sure it wont be long until you get your peak and then your BFP :happydance:
> 
> Sending you lots of baby dust :dust:Click to expand...

Sorry to hear AF is her.WIsh she would do one!! 

Thanks, I don't find the monitor stressful just weird and confusing. Think I stress myself out more obsessing about wanting to be pregnant being desperate to be pregnant, and generally more obsessing. Trying to take your mind of ttc s impossible I find. If you figure it out let me know. A million people have told me when you stop thinking about it it will happen. Will just have to switch my brain off. No more obsessing tonight..... Xx


----------



## sarahkr

:brat:DONT LEAVE ME!!!!!! ok, ok if its really bothering you that much, i will allow you your 2 months off from me :cry::cry: well, i dunno whats goin on, no af, i've not tested as i have had weird horrible pains since i ovulated, and besides, sat aint over yet, :haha: i just have to be sure i am on a sat cycle, so if no af today, i will maybe test in the morning :shrug: but then i think if i've been in pain, and it is a cyst or something it might throw my cycle??? but i dont know, time will tell... :wacko:
thanks anyway girls, but you know its me, what are the chances of anything good happenin to me? 
xxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Ohhhhh Sarah!!! 
I think this could be your month. I hope so :hugs:
The pains could be implantation etc. Fingers xd

Lazydaisys- im focusing on loosing weight and getting fit so hopefully wont have time to think about ttc. 

Not sure if i should stay off here too?? :shrug:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Ohhhhh Sarah!!!
> I think this could be your month. I hope so :hugs:
> The pains could be implantation etc. Fingers xd
> 
> Lazydaisys- im focusing on loosing weight and getting fit so hopefully wont have time to think about ttc.
> 
> Not sure if i should stay off here too?? :shrug:

no, they deffo feel like period pains, i think she's gonna piss me off and come this afternoon, that will piss me off as i will have to be on a 29 day :growlmad: i'm 28 or 30 :growlmad: i've got period pains now... its like they aint stopped since ovulation, i know theres something wrong with me down there... dr better sort it out, cos it hurts :growlmad:
hey, what you stayin off here for? thought you were gonna keep on here? :cry:
xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

I wonder if coming on here is making us more obsessed.I come on here daily though!!

Fingers crossed for Sarah x


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> I wonder if coming on here is making us more obsessed.I come on here daily though!!
> 
> Fingers crossed for Sarah x

:cry:omg where you all going?????? you cant leave me :cry: xxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

I'm not going anywhere. I am trying to obsess less. But realistically how can you not think about ttc when it's always on my mind anyway and to keep track on cycle days for the hospital anyway thats why im sticking with the monitor.Loads of my fiends are pregnant and talk about it all the time.

Thinking back to the time last year... I painted my house to distract myself, threw myself into work, booked some cheap holidays. Since then I've started dancing more joined the gym and loads of other things. It all boils down to fact im not pregnant.

I like coming on here as I can't talked to anybody else about this subject properly.


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> I'm not going anywhere. I am trying to obsess less. But realistically how can you not think about ttc when it's always on my mind anyway and to keep track on cycle days for the hospital anyway thats why im sticking with the monitor.Loads of my fiends are pregnant and talk about it all the time.
> 
> Thinking back to the time last year... I painted my house to distract myself, threw myself into work, booked some cheap holidays. Since then I've started dancing more joined the gym and loads of other things. It all boils down to fact im not pregnant.
> 
> I like coming on here as I can't talked to anybody else about this subject properly.

:happydance:yipee... i wont be talkin to myself :haha: stupid body, messin me around, its ok for her to come tomoz afternoon as i will be back on a 30, but not anytime till then..... do you think that with me ovulating, and being in so much pain for weeks, it could have messed up my cycle?? xxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Could have messed up your cycle.... Could be pregnant.. It's impossible to know.I usually test so I think you are very good for waiting. If get your AF tomorrow maybe you should go doctors about those pains??? 

Gertrude jumped from low yesterday to high today. I'm on on day 13 so will be interested to see what day I ovulate this month as usually have about seven highs before egg but that would mean ovulating late for me. Maybe it will jump to egg in a couple of days. Bding every other day this week just to cover it. Just using the monitor as a guide. Didn't bother buying any smileys today as they are so expensive and I suppose if you bd every other day then hopefully some swimmers will be on the way to that bloody egg!!! 

My dh asked me if I was going to stand on my head after bding the other day.told him I don't really think that actually works, going to have a google and find out. Keeping up with the primrose oil 


One day we will laugh about the craziness of trying to conceive. 

Fun times for me tonight. Britain's got talent or the voice??? X


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Im babysitting so need some entertainment!! :haha: 

Im watching Britains got talent but I also love the voice :\

I dunno what to do!!!!! 
I have no sticks left and Dr said to give up with monitor folic acid etc and just distract myself so im not thinking about TTC then if not pregnant within 3 months they will do tests. 

Should I stay off here for a while to stop me thinking about it or stay on here to talk to you? lol


----------



## Lazydaisys

I went for britains got talent.

I'm trying not to stess or think about ttc, but I actually think thats impossible. When I try to stop thinnking about it I struggle to last a day. Like today, went shopping with my mum saw lovely baby clothes,talked about my niece and nephew, talked about baby names!! Talked to husband about ttc. My friend that's expecting rang me to moan about being pregnant!! Lol. Ended up on here and googling stuff.THIS WAS SUPPOSED to be a not thinking about ttc day!!!!! The only way I can do it if I think it's never going to happen and tell myself not to think about it .... But then I feel sad.

Thinking about accupuncture as my next adventure. Heared its great for ttc and making you feel chilled. 

I understand if you need a break from here.maybe try I week off and I'll try a week off and see how that goes.im addicted to this site.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Galaxy Girl said:


> Im babysitting so need some entertainment!! :haha:
> 
> Im watching Britains got talent but I also love the voice :\
> 
> I dunno what to do!!!!!
> I have no sticks left and Dr said to give up with monitor folic acid etc and just distract myself so im not thinking about TTC then if not pregnant within 3 months they will do tests.
> 
> Should I stay off here for a while to stop me thinking about it or stay on here to talk to you? lol

My doctor told me a must take folic acid if I was even thinking about getting pregnant and been told to have sex two to three times a week and not use monitor as monitoring can cause extra stress and pressure.not getting pregnant after a long while causes stress also tho!!! People on here temping and monitoring are getting their bfps!! X


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Yeah Im addicted too! I come on here as soon as I come on my laptop :haha: 

Yeah I will really struggle to not think about it BUT im desperate to get fit so im hoping I can think about that more. But everytime me and DH DTD I think ohhh I hope this makes our baby. 

Arghh its hard!!!!!!!


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Lazydaisys said:


> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> Im babysitting so need some entertainment!! :haha:
> 
> Im watching Britains got talent but I also love the voice :\
> 
> I dunno what to do!!!!!
> I have no sticks left and Dr said to give up with monitor folic acid etc and just distract myself so im not thinking about TTC then if not pregnant within 3 months they will do tests.
> 
> Should I stay off here for a while to stop me thinking about it or stay on here to talk to you? lol
> 
> My doctor told me a must take folic acid if I was even thinking about getting pregnant and been told to have sex two to three times a week and not use monitor as monitoring can cause extra stress and pressure.not getting pregnant after a long while causes stress also tho!!! People on here temping and monitoring are getting their bfps!! XClick to expand...

I think If I want the help with tests etc I need to say I have at least tried so I think thats what I need to do 'Drs orders' and see what happens :shrug:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Annoying thing is my dad has said he will pay for me and my sister to go away for a girly week away but a week away from DH is a week of no TTC :growlmad:


----------



## Lazydaisys

I had that in jan with girlie weekend and I was grumpy as got my first egg symbol on the monitor! A week away would be great though and might be just the thing.

The problem is you will roughly know when you are ovulating anyway because you know your body now and the dates of the cycle. Will it clash with the week??

My crazy friend suggested I had a month off ttc as I was getting stressed.That's just silly I think.

I refused to go on the school over night trip because I didn't want it to interfere with my baby dancing plans. I told them I'm very busy and got a lot on in the evenings. Lol x


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Just checked on my calandar and Ill be around CD24 when/If we go away so I can safely say I would be in my TWW. :happydance: Thank goodness!!!!

That would make the TWW go faster and would hopefully mean we would DTD lots before I go away. Yippeee.. 

I feel better about it now. Thank you :)


----------



## sarahkr

:growlmad: oh good, your back on, so your not staying off? :cry: what are you doing about the monitor :shrug: i know you said drs orders, but, your already planning your week away around ttc :shrug: using the monitor is supposed to help us, not stress us out, i cant come of the monitor, cos with my silly body, i need to know whats going on :cry: i mean look at last cycle, it was bloody low, then i had that twinge, used smiley susan, then woke up to a peak!! thats, what i didnt get, cos, from what i read, the cm is armed with acid before its the right texture, so it would kill anything, so i think, it just changed during that day, thats why i did a smiley??? even tho the monitor was saying low... i knew something was wrong, it did feel like the start of a period pain, then the day after wow was i in pain! :growlmad: but, the monitor, was right, but, didnt give me any high??? :shrug: i think i'll do the same, if i feel a twinge again, do a smiley susan, cos i dont think that i will ovulate for a while again, so i know its gonna hurt.. well af aint been, i'll wait till tomoz, do a test, then phone the dr, maybe THIS TIME she will actually listen to me, when i told her there was something wrong, she did nothing.... so i can back it up with, missed period, which has never happened to me before, and the pain i've been having since i ovulated??? she's got to do something for me, surely??? :cry:
xxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

If you get AF and you get those pains again I would defo go to drs. I don't really trust all doctors only you really care and know about your body and you must be in tune with it to know exact ovulation before smiley Susan. how long have you been ttc now Sarah? 

I'm on day 14 which has sometimes been egg day day in the past, another high. I'm pychic predicting day 17 for little egg this week.

Galaxy, glad holiday week fits in tww 

Should I get up and go the gym or should I stay in bed?


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> If you get AF and you get those pains again I would defo go to drs. I don't really trust all doctors only you really care and know about your body and you must be in tune with it to know exact ovulation before smiley Susan. how long have you been ttc now Sarah?
> 
> I'm on day 14 which has sometimes been egg day day in the past, another high. I'm pychic predicting day 17 for little egg this week.
> 
> Galaxy, glad holiday week fits in tww
> 
> Should I get up and go the gym or should I stay in bed?

:thumbup:thanks hun, i will, i know my body, and i know those pains were not normal... but i went to see her 2 weeks ago, she told me she would try and get me in for the ultrasound scan on my lower abdo, but remember, she didnt, i spoke to her on the phone on weds, and she said she did send the request off :haha: yeah ok, so she'll try again as she knows i'm ttc... i told her about the pains of ovulation etc... she was like oh he could have caught you, i'm not a friggin dog, thats are saying when the dogs are at it and maisy "gets caught" :haha: so i will test in the morning, then ring her... she had better actually do something this time!!!:growlmad:
we have been ttc since december, i was on smiley susan, got a smile, only did the dead 1, nothing then i upgraded to the monitor in jan... so this was my first peak on it??? so i know my body, yep your right, and those pains didn't happen in december with smiley susan????? 
i'd stay in bed lol xxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

well I havent set the monitor so Im going to just leave it and not use it as I havent got any sticks anyway. 

Its hard to think of anything but TTC. Arghhhhhhh this is hard!!!

Sarah I think your going to get your BFP

TEST TEST TEST


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> well I havent set the monitor so Im going to just leave it and not use it as I havent got any sticks anyway.
> 
> Its hard to think of anything but TTC. Arghhhhhhh this is hard!!!
> 
> Sarah I think your going to get your BFP
> 
> TEST TEST TEST

:haha:i'll test tomoz, cos i've got the dr to ring for an emergency appointment then, just in case. although, yet again, it is me, and there probably wont be any friggin appointments left... I WILL TELL THEM ITS AN EMERGENCY... and i must be seen, but then they'll still say, nah you'll have to wait :cry:
so bye bye margret :cry: well you kind of know what day you ov tho dont ya chiccy xxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Yeah but only for the time being. 

Ohhhhh I hope you get your BFP :hugs:

Im going to feel lost without my monitor!! starting to wonder if im making the right decision. Eeeek


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Yeah but only for the time being.
> 
> Ohhhhh I hope you get your BFP :hugs:
> 
> Im going to feel lost without my monitor!! starting to wonder if im making the right decision. Eeeek

i just want some answers on why i've had 6 period pains without the period :wacko: well i'll know more tomoz.... if i get in :shrug:
i think you should stay with margret, they are little computers, they do help, and i know how frustrating it is not to see your peak, but i've only ever seen 1, thats why i'd need humptys help, i cant go off one peak to predict the actual day of ovulation, and tbh i dont like ovulation now :haha: it hurts, :cry: its hurt since i bloody had ovulation :cry:
only you know what to do hun, if it feels like tooo much pressure then stop, but i would only do it if you wanted to, not cos the drs say so :nope: cos with or without her, you WILL be thinkin about cd and timings etc... she just helps along innit? xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Well Im going to go this cycle without Margret and see what happens and then decide to do the following month. 
Think Ill take each cycle as it comes :shrug: 

Just going to look forward to my holiday :happydance:

That isnt even booked yet :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Well Im going to go this cycle without Margret and see what happens and then decide to do the following month.
> Think Ill take each cycle as it comes :shrug:
> 
> Just going to look forward to my holiday :happydance:
> 
> That isnt even booked yet :haha:

:happydance:ooohhhh where you going??? abroad? somewhere nice? xxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

I went to the gym and did body conditioning. It was hard going for me as haven't done a class since last summer.Going to try new dance class tomorrow keeping myself busy. 

I find the monitor takes the stress away when it eventually gets to know you and works. I wish i hadn't messed mine up last month. i don't understand the people who take temperature daily and plot it on the graph that is a pain. I tried that and lasted for two days.


Do you both use your morning first wee with the monitor. I find it annoying if I wake up really early and really need the loo.

What made you want a monitor? Do you know success stories? I got keen after seeing reviews on amazon.


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Well done for going to the gym lazydaisys. I have been lazy all day had a headache so I havent wanted to move. Actually cant wait to snuggle in bed with DH.

I purchased the monitor after NTNP for a year and nothing happening. I read the reviews online and thought wow this is going to do it for me but sadly it hasnt :(. 

I think thats half the trouble I expected it to get me my BFP almost straight away and now im feeling deflated about it :shrug:

Oh well I wont be able to go long without using it I bet :haha:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Yeah I peed using the FMU. 

Its so good not having to remember to pee in a pot in the morning :haha:

No Sarah not abroad - Its just me and my sister going and her little one which will be 3 months so will stay within the UK. Best part is my dad is paying for it :happydance:


----------



## Lazydaisys

I thought my monitor would fix everything. I thought it would take maybe three months max. I should have known when the lady on ebay said' I hope you can get some use out of it'

I'm usually very lazy hence the name. I was surprised how going to the gym gave me more energy. I find it difficult to keep it up though.


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Yeah I often come back from the gym feeling like I could run a marathon. Of course I couldnt because 2 minutes previous to that I was dieing in the gym :haha:

I go at least 3 x a week and as from tomorrow (depending on how brave I feel) I might start the 30 day shred workout

Are you just going to keep going with the monitor?


----------



## Lazydaisys

Yeah keeping the monitor as it helps me to keep track of day number and every time I go hosp or doctors they ask me what day Im on. 

I probably don't need it anymore as I know I ovulate between day 14-18 so bd every other day for a week or as much as possible anyway. Without the monitor I would do the same which is what i did last month when i ran out of sticks. I find it helpful to check the day when AF is due also. I've seen egg symbol each month I've used it, think I'm on my 5th month with monitor.


----------



## Lazydaisys

What's the 30 day shred workout? X


----------



## sarahkr

well panic over, or should i say, now is the time to panic.. af came today, which is ok i'm on a 30 day, which should have been a 28 day :growlmad: so i'm now stuck in this horrible dilemma..... I'M TOO SCARED TO OVULATE....:cry: i'm going to ring the drs at 8am, this is my 7th period pain this cycle.. but this one is with the blood :thumbup: BUT WHATS WRONG WITH ME???? i think the psychic is sooo right, i have got cysts... andy said he really thought he'd caught me, and i said well if you have, its not a good start is it? i meant with all the pain... IT HURTS SO MUCH, WHY WONT THE DRS HELP ME???? :cry::cry: so, i woke this morning, did a test neg needed the toilet again, wiped, and errr like a big lump of black stuff?? so i put a tampon in quick, i didnt really wanna look tbh, well i know my body, i'm like clockwork, and due to the amount of pain i was in, its interfered with my periods... please tell me that you believe me... I'M IN PAIN, I NEED THE DR TO DO SOMETHING... omg someone please help me :cry::cry:
xxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

30 day shred is a workout dvd that you do everyday for 30 days. Its for 20 mins. 1 lady i know lost 2 stone in the 30 days. Crazy!!


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Oh Sarah :hugs: :hugs:
Get to the drs today hun and dont leave until you are happy with what they sau. They will soon take their finger out their arse and help you. 
Even tell them you think you have a cyst im sure they will send you for a scan. 

Hope your ok. Im going off here now as need to get to work but text me!! 

Big massive bear :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Oh Sarah :hugs: :hugs:
> Get to the drs today hun and dont leave until you are happy with what they sau. They will soon take their finger out their arse and help you.
> Even tell them you think you have a cyst im sure they will send you for a scan.
> 
> Hope your ok. Im going off here now as need to get to work but text me!!
> 
> Big massive bear :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxx

:cry:omg i'm in so much pain.... i'm trying to ring the drs, i dont want to ovulate again, how can i stop it?? :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
xxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Ohhh I just want to come and give you a real life hug!! 

Have you taken any ibroprofen to help hun? 

I hope you get an appt xxx


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Ohhh I just want to come and give you a real life hug!!
> 
> Have you taken any ibroprofen to help hun?
> 
> I hope you get an appt xxx

:cry:yeah, i've been taking codeine since i ovulated, its been that bad, I REALLY DONT WANT TO OVULATE AGAIN, andy said he's gutted and to keep trying, i said i'm not even thinking about trying i'm thinking about the ammount of pain that i cant escape if i ovulate :cry::cry::cry:
xxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Sarah you have to go doctors??? Did you get in??? You have to make them take you seriously!!!! I hope you managed to get in. Sorry to hear AF is here. Don't be scared it will be okxx


----------



## Galaxy Girl

I feel like poo!!!

Feel really sick!! I hope I havent got this bug thats going around :-(. 

AF is messing me around driving me insane!!
So wednesday spotting all day, thursday morning spotting all day then thursday late afternoon Af. 
Sunday put a tampon in (tmi) Took it out hardly anything on it (ouch!) 
So just put a pad on and nothing more came. 
Monday put a liner on just in case! Good job I did because monday late afternoon brown spotting again on liner and when I wiped.

Arghhhhh :growlmad:


----------



## Lazydaisys

First Sarah now galaxy!! 

Galaxy have you done a test just in case it's implantation bleed? You never know...

Day 16 for me high no egg. Where's that egg??? 

X


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> Sarah you have to go doctors??? Did you get in??? You have to make them take you seriously!!!! I hope you managed to get in. Sorry to hear AF is here. Don't be scared it will be okxx

:hugs:yeah thanks hun, i got in they're sending me to epau, so they will scan, he did an internal and he's baffled... thats not a shock.. it is me, he took some swabs to rule out infection, but i really dont think its inection, he had a feel he ruled out eptopic, so i said WHATS WRONG WITH ME? he was like stop shouting at me, but i told the other drs that i was having pains :growlmad: so he said your cervix is still closed and high... theres a possibility you could still be pregnant, and theres a possibility you could have misscaried? he ruled out cysts, so i'm waiting for them to ring, i really dont know what they will do? xxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> I feel like poo!!!
> 
> Feel really sick!! I hope I havent got this bug thats going around :-(.
> 
> AF is messing me around driving me insane!!
> So wednesday spotting all day, thursday morning spotting all day then thursday late afternoon Af.
> Sunday put a tampon in (tmi) Took it out hardly anything on it (ouch!)
> So just put a pad on and nothing more came.
> Monday put a liner on just in case! Good job I did because monday late afternoon brown spotting again on liner and when I wiped.
> 
> Arghhhhh :growlmad:

:growlmad:god, whats wrong with us???? i'd test, i'm not gonna say dont worry, cos i'd be a fine one :haha: as i'm shittin myself, :cry: yeah have you done a test chiccy? xxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> First Sarah now galaxy!!
> 
> Galaxy have you done a test just in case it's implantation bleed? You never know...
> 
> Day 16 for me high no egg. Where's that egg???
> 
> X

:hugs:you will get your lil egg, god i dont wanna see an egg :cry: xxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Hi ladies. 

No havent tested but i might just to put my mind at ease


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> No havent tested but i might just to put my mind at ease

yeah test, andys works more important, i'm walking myself, with my little container :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## sarahkr

:cry:just got back, he opened the sack, i saw the egg and cord :cry: bye bye my little angel :cry: 
not to try for 3 months... :haha: i'll leave it a month and try again xxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

I'm confused Sarah. Container? Sack?? I've looked back through the tread but I think I've lost a post. Hope you are ok? Xx


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Big Hugs to you hun :hugs: :hugs: 

I know how you feel and always here if you need a chat :hugs: 

Remember onwards and upwards! xx


----------



## Galaxy Girl

sarahkr said:


> :cry:just got back, he opened the sack, i saw the egg and cord :cry: bye bye my little angel :cry:
> not to try for 3 months... :haha: i'll leave it a month and try again xxxxxx:hugs::hugs:

They say 3 months so Af gets back to normal but as I said to you my friend had a MC and literally got pregnant as soon as the bleeding stopped and went on to have a healthy little boy :shrug:


----------



## Lazydaisys

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Hope you are ok sarah
:hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Sarah I had a dream we met up and we had the most fun!!!!

Now you have to move down this way so tell Andy to start looking for a job :haha:

Hope your ok today lovely. Been thinking about you loads.

Off to work now but text me and ill reply on my lunch break 

:hugs:

Hope your well lazydaisys :hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> I'm confused Sarah. Container? Sack?? I've looked back through the tread but I think I've lost a post. Hope you are ok? Xx

:haha:oh sorry hun, yeah no, i had a misscariage, i had to put the lump in a container for the doc to look at :cry: i already knew anyway, but just goes to show, all these pregnancy symptoms that you look out for in ttww are shit, the only thing i noticed was yeah tender boobs, oh and obviously hadnt stopped moaning about the pain of cramps :haha: no nausea, no food cravings, no running to the toilet every 2 seconds, tbh thinking back, i was the same with josh, maybe i did have the cramps, but i was so fucked up, probably was too pissed to think anythin of it :haha: but thats me, everyone is different.... lets just say i'm unique lol :haha:
xxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Sarah I had a dream we met up and we had the most fun!!!!
> 
> Now you have to move down this way so tell Andy to start looking for a job :haha:
> 
> Hope your ok today lovely. Been thinking about you loads.
> 
> Off to work now but text me and ill reply on my lunch break
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Hope your well lazydaisys :hugs:

:haha:hey thats not a dream, i am commin to see you, when the weather picks up, i'm gonna get andy to drive me, we can all go for somethin to eat and we will have super fun :hugs: do you know what, you have been my rock through this :hugs: i'm sooooo glad that i met you :friends::headspin: yeah i'm ok hun, you know what they say, if you fall off the horse, get back on.... :thumbup: well this month, i'm on cd3... so when humpty asks for a stick, i will give him one, then i will give him another on cd10,11,12,13,14.. then about cd24... see whats going on innit? it might stay bloody low, but i just wanna see if, it repairing, innit :shrug:
yeah well a move is on the cards.. :haha: told ya, its written in the stars, maybe destiny will bring us closer together :haha:
could be neighbours, you could come round and sit in my bin with me :haha::haha::haha: 
god i love you girl..... :awww: pick me up, when i'm down, dont judge me, help me... thats what i call a friend xxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Sarah im so sorry to hear you've been having a tough time. I'm sure you will get your bfp so soon. Good idea with the horse thing have your cramps stopped now ?
Just off to boots to get some smiley Susan's. I know I said i wouldn't buy them but I need that smiley Susan. It's been a shit day and a crap week. Xxx


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> Sarah im so sorry to hear you've been having a tough time. I'm sure you will get your bfp so soon. Good idea with the horse thing have your cramps stopped now ?
> Just off to boots to get some smiley Susan's. I know I said i wouldn't buy them but I need that smiley Susan. It's been a shit day and a crap week. Xxx

:hugs:ahh its ok hun, cramps have stopped, set the monitor to cd1 monday... but really not sure, as i'm not bleeding, :blush: its black :blush: sorry tmi :blush: yeah we like smiley susans :happydance: yeah we shall see what this cycle brings, as i'm supposed to be on a 30 (3rd time now) me and ggirl should get af sunday 9th... but i might be a little off, but as soon as i regulate, i'm getting back on that horsie :happydance: no point in cryin over spilt milk, tbh, with it being my first ov in ages... could have been a bad egg, i know that sounds cruel, but my body must have rejected it for some reason :shrug: so really i'm kind of glad, thats if it was a bad egg... but will never know... on and upwards hun :thumbup:
go get your smileys... we like them :haha: xxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

They had two different smileys in boots. The smiley and the non smile ones that i usually buy and then a three face option with smiley for peak, flashing smiley for high and no face for low day. They are on offer in boots at the mo bug still very expensive.

So held my wee all day and all the way home and got no smiley on the Susan!!! i reallh thought i would 

Day 17 -high on the monitor. Low on susan. Think Might have ovulated already and missed it. Bding lots but missed Sunday and Monday.

Think you are doing really well sarah, you know you can achieve it now and I think your luck will change soon xxxx

My key ring arrived (the fertility one from that psychic Suzy. ) got a note with it saying keep it close to you... I'm defo turning into a nutter:-/


----------



## discoangel

Oh Sarah im so sorry. Sending you huge hugs. At least it shows that your body can do it! X


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> They had two different smileys in boots. The smiley and the non smile ones that i usually buy and then a three face option with smiley for peak, flashing smiley for high and no face for low day. They are on offer in boots at the mo bug still very expensive.
> 
> So held my wee all day and all the way home and got no smiley on the Susan!!! i reallh thought i would
> 
> Day 17 -high on the monitor. Low on susan. Think Might have ovulated already and missed it. Bding lots but missed Sunday and Monday.
> 
> Think you are doing really well sarah, you know you can achieve it now and I think your luck will change soon xxxx
> 
> My key ring arrived (the fertility one from that psychic Suzy. ) got a note with it saying keep it close to you... I'm defo turning into a nutter:-/

:hugs:thanks hun.... :hugs: hey, hey, hey..... whats going on here like???? whats this new smiley susans? i have the cbdigital, its flashes then stops=0 no smiley susan, or a 0 with a smile in it??? no flashing, no lows...its only an empty circle for no and a smile for yes, it only flashes when its reading... so hey, hey, hey.... whats new? what am i missing? new smiley susans???? :haha: xxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

discoangel said:


> Oh Sarah im so sorry. Sending you huge hugs. At least it shows that your body can do it! X

:hugs:ahh thanks hun, nothing felt right since ovulation, if you read through the posts, you probably would have seen what a moaning bich i have been :growlmad: no the problem, thing thats crossed my mind, is can my body take it??? :cry: but then, the psychic saw problems around that area,got the pelvic scan on 5th june :happydance: see then innit?, how you doin anyway hun? not been on here for a while, you ok? xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Sarah I had a dream we met up and we had the most fun!!!!
> 
> Now you have to move down this way so tell Andy to start looking for a job :haha:
> 
> Hope your ok today lovely. Been thinking about you loads.
> 
> Off to work now but text me and ill reply on my lunch break
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Hope your well lazydaisys :hugs:

:growlmad:whys my angel sad :sad2::brat: whats wrong??? xxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs: omg its me, moaning, i'm so sorry, i've been so wrapped up in my own silly world, i didnt think about you :growlmad: god... I'M SO SORRY :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Re : smiley Susan situation!

I was was so confused when I saw the two clear blue options. I usually get the same as you. Think the ones I got are trying to be the monitor. Wish I'd stuck to the original Susan's.

Day 18 still high- I think I've already ovulated a few days ago - I give up.

Good news on the scan front  x


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> Re : smiley Susan situation!
> 
> I was was so confused when I saw the two clear blue options. I usually get the same as you. Think the ones I got are trying to be the monitor. Wish I'd stuck to the original Susan's.
> 
> Day 18 still high- I think I've already ovulated a few days ago - I give up.
> 
> Good news on the scan front  x

:hugs:thanks hun, see what they find, if they find cysts i'm gonna fuckin punch the dr in the face... :growlmad: 
well, whats going on here then? i'll have to look on ebay, why do you think they are like the monitor? do they show, highs and lows etc hun? :wacko:
well if you ovulated a few days ago, your still feeding gertrude? were you dtd? if you were you will be covered hun :thumbup:
xxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

High days - flashing smiley peak smiley. No face low. Supposed to show your 4 most fertile days. 10 sticks in pack which is suppose to be a months supply.


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> High days - flashing smiley peak smiley. No face low. Supposed to show your 4 most fertile days. 10 sticks in pack which is suppose to be a months supply.

:wacko:ahh right you are, so yeah just really the same as monitor mmmmm, how much were they hun? more expensive than just normal susan:haha: xxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

They were a total rip off. Think they were 24 pound reduced to 19!! Desperate times!!! X


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> They were a total rip off. Think they were 24 pound reduced to 19!! Desperate times!!! X

mmmm, yeah they r quite expensive, especially with the cost of sticks for the monitor, do you ever go on ebay hun? xxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

:wave:

I have nothing to report other than I am super tired so not staying on here. 

Hope your all well :hugs: 

Sarah text me if you want a chat :hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Yep. I usually buy on ebay but it was an impulse buy on the way home because I was frustrated with Gertrude.

Dtd thurs, sat, tue, wed on day 17 now think I probably od Sundayish maybe. Still feeding that monitor and its saying high... Smiley Susan says low. 
Stopped with the primrose today so hopefully no more gushing! Lol 

Now I have a month off due to dye job so just waiting for AF then pregnancy test a week after at hosp to confirm I'm still not preggers! Lol x

Already imaging twinges and being a weirdo and wondering what ifs.... I might not have ovulated at all. 

How r u Sarah, you feeling ok?

the kids worn you out galaxy? My class have been PURE EVIL this week and had some snotty parents. Looking forward to the summer holidays already. X


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> :wave:
> 
> I have nothing to report other than I am super tired so not staying on here.
> 
> Hope your all well :hugs:
> 
> Sarah text me if you want a chat :hugs:

:thumbup:i'll text you later, we were lookin at the map, of your post code, i'll text you and tell ya my brain wave, see what you think chiccy :happydance: your not far from portsmouth are you? :nope: oohhh so i'll see what you think, i was in a right state last night, and andy said when do you wanna go an see rachel, so he got the computer out and sked for your postcode, we were talkin, he knows that i need to see you, so thats how nice he is, he thought that it might calm me down :haha: which suprised me alot, as he's not very sociable :haha: oohhh i'll text you in a bit :happydance:xxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> Yep. I usually buy on ebay but it was an impulse buy on the way home because I was frustrated with Gertrude.
> 
> Dtd thurs, sat, tue, wed on day 17 now think I probably od Sundayish maybe. Still feeding that monitor and its saying high... Smiley Susan says low.
> Stopped with the primrose today so hopefully no more gushing! Lol
> 
> Now I have a month off due to dye job so just waiting for AF then pregnancy test a week after at hosp to confirm I'm still not preggers! Lol x
> 
> Already imaging twinges and being a weirdo and wondering what ifs.... I might not have ovulated at all.
> 
> How r u Sarah, you feeling ok?
> 
> the kids worn you out galaxy? My class have been PURE EVIL this week and had some snotty parents. Looking forward to the summer holidays already. X

:hugs:yep, onwards and upwards hun, ok so i was lookin at the ones you bought off ebay, did you get 7 or 20 hun? i think i'll just stick with normal susans, as yeah your right, they are just like the monitor.. so i have humpty, doing his thing and any twinge from now on i'll give it to susan to do her thing :haha: i'm guessin, i'm a evening person, cos when af comes she spots about 9pm the night before and i wake to her full flow :wacko: see that day smiley susan smiled was a low day but i felf like a stab so i used a cheap opk... looked neg to me, but smiley susan saved the day :haha: i truly think it was that nights swimmers that caught me :thumbup: and you know the rest next day peak... etc... but i necer stopped moaning about the pain, aparantley its normal if conception takes place :blush: so i was moaning and pissed off for a good reason oops :shrug: so i'll see if i get a peak this month, as i'm not trying i will see if the pains stay with me throughout.... if you see what i mean hun? xxxxx you ok? well if you did ov on the sunday , there is a very good chance you conceived :happydance: did you do a smiley, or had you run out hun? xxxxxxoh the sunday sorry :blush: xxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Saved the smileys for next month as got another high on Gertrude but no second line on the stick. Had strong second line on Sunday Monday.

I prefer the old straight forward Susan's. don't was four good days to try happy with the two days.

What will be will be.

All three of us will get our bfps soon and then the fun will begin with lots of twinges i expect and we can all be bump buddies...... just daydreaming for a sec. X


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> Saved the smileys for next month as got another high on Gertrude but no second line on the stick. Had strong second line on Sunday Monday.
> 
> I prefer the old straight forward Susan's. don't was four good days to try happy with the two days.
> 
> What will be will be.
> 
> All three of us will get our bfps soon and then the fun will begin with lots of twinges i expect and we can all be bump buddies...... just daydreaming for a sec. X

:hugs:yeah, we can all be bump buddies!!! :happydance: oh noooo, no twinges, we dont like nasty twinges... we like movement, and tender boobs, put not pain :cry: well i just spoke to the dr, i am now his patient... i just told him the women there are smokin wacky backy so i want him to be my dr, he seems to be on the same page as me :thumbup: so i'm happy about that :happydance:
when is your af due hun? xxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Think it's about 11 day until af. Hate the Wait part x


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> Think it's about 11 day until af. Hate the Wait part x

:growlmad:grrrr tww, horrible, well lets have fingers crossed hun, hoping for your bfp :happydance:
xxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

when you had your pelvic scan hun, did they find anythin? what were they actually lookin for? xxxx


----------



## Lazydaisys

They looked to see if womb was a good shape, and size, if I had any cists or fibroids. I had a 2cm wide fibroid. Checked the place of the fibroid that it wasn't in the way. They also scanned ovaries I think to see if they look healthy. The man who scanned commented on those things and then I think photographs were taken. 
You will need to drink loads of water before as they need you to have a full bladder to see clearly.
Also warning* Me being a bit blonde didnt realised I'd be sat in a waiting room will real pregnant happy people, but maybe I should have guessed that, just wish I'd thought about that before as it made me sad:-(


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> They looked to see if womb was a good shape, and size, if I had any cists or fibroids. I had a 2cm wide fibroid. Checked the place of the fibroid that it wasn't in the way. They also scanned ovaries I think to see if they look healthy. The man who scanned commented on those things and then I think photographs were taken.
> You will need to drink loads of water before as they need you to have a full bladder to see clearly.
> Also warning* Me being a bit blonde didnt realised I'd be sat in a waiting room will real pregnant happy people, but maybe I should have guessed that, just wish I'd thought about that before as it made me sad:-(

so, they took photos and you've had results, that everything is fine yeah? if they really want to do full tests they need to put some dye in your tubes?? was yours just a general pelvic scan hun? xxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Hello my beautiful ladies.

Im in a good mood today no idea why but heres to us ALL getting our BFPs :dust: 

Yeah children have been hard work this week BUT its friday!! :happydance: 

Looking forward to our road trip Sarah :happydance:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Hello my beautiful ladies.
> 
> Im in a good mood today no idea why but heres to us ALL getting our BFPs :dust:
> 
> Yeah children have been hard work this week BUT its friday!! :happydance:
> 
> Looking forward to our road trip Sarah :happydance:

:haha:hello my happy little friend, hehehe do you wanna be thelma or louise? lmfao:haha:
yeah lets all get our BFP'S TOGETHER :dust::dust:
well what do you reckon, give humpty his sticks? or try every other.. or 1 tomoz, then cd10-14? see whats going on???? xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## Lazydaisys

I didn't get an appointment with a consultant after scan as they mess up and put my meeting with dr before??? So the technician said everything looked fine apart from fibroid that wasn't a problem. Then got letter saying scan and previous tests were fine and that I need dye test to check tubes aren't blocked. 

Feel really bad as just been a total bitch to my friend. She rang whinging about her gorgeous baby boy, I was patient and listened for 20 mins and was like right I'm not sympathetic get off my phone! She preggers also and was saying how tired she was. Sometimes it's just too difficult to be nice person all the time. :-/ I know it's not fair as I will be the same as her hopefully one day I just don't want to hear it at the mo.


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> I didn't get an appointment with a consultant after scan as they mess up and put my meeting with dr before??? So the technician said everything looked fine apart from fibroid that wasn't a problem. Then got letter saying scan and previous tests were fine and that I need dye test to check tubes aren't blocked.
> 
> Feel really bad as just been a total bitch to my friend. She rang whinging about her gorgeous baby boy, I was patient and listened for 20 mins and was like right I'm not sympathetic get off my phone! She preggers also and was saying how tired she was. Sometimes it's just too difficult to be nice person all the time. :-/ I know it's not fair as I will be the same as her hopefully one day I just don't want to hear it at the mo.

:hugs:ahh i know how you feel, my brother keeps puttin stupid photos up... grrrr fuck off steven!!! :growlmad: xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

:growlmad:well cd6, stupid humpty not asked for a stick... grrrr.... i wanna know whats going on inside :growlmad:
how are you all girlies??? xxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

I've just been to get my nails done this morning to cheer myself up, as been in a miserable mood. Switched my phone off so i cant upset anybody else today. Nearly cried before watching 'inside gatwick' when the snow closed it for the day. That is very strange don't ya think? Think the pressure of ttc is getting to me.. There's no escape from yourself.

How are you lot feeling today? Sarah are you still enjoying your bin? Lol x

I'm day 20. Still saying high when its obviously not high so Gertrude is now lying to me. Hoping it doesn't ask for sticks up to AF x


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> I've just been to get my nails done this morning to cheer myself up, as been in a miserable mood. Switched my phone off so i cant upset anybody else today. Nearly cried before watching 'inside gatwick' when the snow closed it for the day. That is very strange don't ya think? Think the pressure of ttc is getting to me.. There's no escape from yourself.
> 
> How are you lot feeling today? Sarah are you still enjoying your bin? Lol x
> 
> I'm day 20. Still saying high when its obviously not high so Gertrude is now lying to me. Hoping it doesn't ask for sticks up to AF x

:haha:love my bin hun, do you wanna come and lock yourself in it too??? lol, no your right, no escaping your head hun, mine never shuts up... i put my ipod in, then music comes on, and all of a sudden the lyrics are talkin about me :wacko: i'm goin bloody worse me, how can adele... rolling in the deep, make me cry??? i think its that part when she says "we could have had it all" :blush:
hey, all your ups and downs could be a good thing, but last month i was strangely emotionless... i usually scream and shout at someone or something.. but last cycle, i was like err ok, whatever, i'm not bothered???? weirdo me :haha:
xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Was just cleaning my kitchen and my crappy bin fell over and I was laughing thinking of your fun bin and that I must get one thats why I wrote that. 

See, I'm such a weirdo. 

I'm usually calm but this month I'm premenstral feeling everyday. It was my turn to clean up at work so I just threw everybodies shit in the bin! My friend had to beg me to take the stuff out the bin.

When a parent asked me how her child had been after school. Instead of being positive about the good parts of the day or being polite I basically said, not good the same a normal. The parent was a bit taken aback by my bluntness. 

Hoping I get back to normal after weekend and only more week before I get two weeks off for school holidays.

Weird you were so chilled out. Maybe I actually need to get pregnant to find my calm.

We could have had it all defo sums it up.... She got it all now though hasn't she. And so will we in the end x


----------



## sarahkr

:haha:hey, i've got a new hoover now, its got a bag innit, take your pick, sit in the bin, or in the hoover bag :haha: i personally prefer the bin, cos i know it would make someone jump hehe when they run the hand over the sensor, how funny, oh i do amuse myself... picturing josh or andys face :haha: :wacko: see lost the plot!!!! xxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> Was just cleaning my kitchen and my crappy bin fell over and I was laughing thinking of your fun bin and that I must get one thats why I wrote that.
> 
> See, I'm such a weirdo.
> 
> I'm usually calm but this month I'm premenstral feeling everyday. It was my turn to clean up at work so I just threw everybodies shit in the bin! My friend had to beg me to take the stuff out the bin.
> 
> When a parent asked me how her child had been after school. Instead of being positive about the good parts of the day or being polite I basically said, not good the same a normal. The parent was a bit taken aback by my bluntness.
> 
> Hoping I get back to normal after weekend and only more week before I get two weeks off for school holidays.
> 
> Weird you were so chilled out. Maybe I actually need to get pregnant to find my calm.
> 
> We could have had it all defo sums it up.... She got it all now though hasn't she. And so will we in the end x

:hugs:nah your not a weirdo, i wish i could tell ya how i felt with josh :blush: errr pissed :blush: i dunno if i was chilled, i was just like i soooo cant be arsed talkin, shoutin,arguin.... just was like errr ok yeah whatever???? :wacko: see i think your feeling like that cos of the grim tww... everything is probably going round your head, see, i only had the boob thing and the pain... so i wasn't really thinkin i cant wait to see, i was thinkin fuck, theres something wrong here... and there was :cry:
yep adele sure does, and that part "you had my heart instead of your hand", a lttle hand pops into my head :( 
then avril lavigne comes on next, with her version of nicklebacks "how you remind me" :wacko:
xxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Your probably right about the ttw thing. There's a lot riding on this month as next month is out and scary hospital appointment next month if I don't get bfp.

Got mild AF cramps, and gassy tmi. maybe I'm listening to body too carefully it could be the same as normal for this time of month or i could be imagining it. The monitor is adding extra confusion this month.

I choose getting in the bin over the Hoover ha ha xx


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> Your probably right about the ttw thing. There's a lot riding on this month as next month is out and scary hospital appointment next month if I don't get bfp.
> 
> Got mild AF cramps, and gassy tmi. maybe I'm listening to body too carefully it could be the same as normal for this time of month or i could be imagining it. The monitor is adding extra confusion this month.
> 
> I choose getting in the bin over the Hoover ha ha xx

no, i had all the friggin period pains... but not mild, bad enough that codeine wouldn't kick it, are you boobs any different? mine were bigger, i'm not flat chested anyway 34c/d, but i wear underwired bra's and they were leaving a bad red mark on my skin, and they were sore, so at the end before af was due, i was taking it off in the evenings, see i dont remember any of that with josh, the only thing i remember was being sick, that was at 6 weeks... before i even knew :shrug: i think thats the problem, is symptom spotting.... every pregnancy is different, some get nothing, some get the whole works??? so its not really a solid thing to do an online am i pregnant thing, cos we are all different... i really had nothing with josh till i was 6.5 weeks gone... :shrug:
yeah, bins more fun :haha::haha:
xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Boobs are fine. They are only little so any increase would be welcomed. Bloated but then I've been eating lots of crap. No more symtom spotting today... what will be will be I suppose.
When did pychic Suzy say you would get your bfp?


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Oh Ladies after reading your posts im so glad Im not worrying about TTC for a while. I am just letting nature takes its course and what will be will be :shrug: 

Stay strong girlies you will get your BFPs soon :hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Oh Ladies after reading your posts im so glad Im not worrying about TTC for a while. I am just letting nature takes its course and what will be will be :shrug:
> 
> Stay strong girlies you will get your BFPs soon :hugs:

:haha:where av u been girl :haha:
i just booked to go see my psychic again, i'm seeing her next sunday :happydance: see what she says, just got another letter through about a bloody pelvic scan in another hospital.. :shrug:
off shoppin, later girls xxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Ohhh Sarah I have a physic reading on sunday 26th may :happydance:

Mines at 1pm. Kinda worried about what she may say :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Ohhh Sarah I have a physic reading on sunday 26th may :happydance:
> 
> Mines at 1pm. Kinda worried about what she may say :haha:

:happydance::haha:no way, mines at 3... its the one i saw that put it on tape and told me that she saw problems around "that area" maybe cysts, but i'm deffo having the little girl, she's around me, not dead, living, when the times right she's commin back... so i wanna see her, i phoned her earlier today, and she said when did i last see you? i said a couple of months ago, she said and your ready to come back? i said yeah, asap... so she said couldn't fit me in tomoz, but next sunday :happydance: hope she still see's my litttle girl around me :cry: but... as i do tarot.. i'm gonna ask her what she thinks of my mondays reading... i know what it says, but will she say something different? :shrug:
xxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Yeah will be interesting!!
I will let you know what my one says to me after.
I cant wait :happydance:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Yeah will be interesting!!
> I will let you know what my one says to me after.
> I cant wait :happydance:

i tell ya me and you are fickin twins.... what are the odds of that, not even spoke to you by text today either :haha: what made you phone someone? what time? we r gettin very spooky hehehehehehe xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

I booked mine a couple of weeks ago hun. 
My sister had a reading with this particular lady and she talked about me and my MC so im interested to see if she relays any of it back to me


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> I booked mine a couple of weeks ago hun.
> My sister had a reading with this particular lady and she talked about me and my MC so im interested to see if she relays any of it back to me

ooohhh, when ever i go, my fuckin brother always comes up in the readings, but they class us as twins (theres 14mnths between us) so as soon as they say, wheres the twins in the family? i pretend i dont know, but i do, its always knob kockey :growlmad: wish he would stay out of my readings... i dont care about him:haha:
hey you didnt say... how much is it hun? xxxx 
remember po po po po po po po poker face :haha::haha:xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

mines £25 for 1 hour and half. Free reading and then tarot cards 

How about you?


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> mines £25 for 1 hour and half. Free reading and then tarot cards
> 
> How about you?

20 for an 1hr 1/2 too, she puts it on tape, she gets me to shuffle, while shuffling think of a question... am i going to get pregnant? eg, not when will i?, as it wont work, take your rings off etc... does she know you, or that your your sisters sister if you know what i mean :wacko: she should let you shuffle, then lay the cards in 3 piles.. you pick the one you feel drawn too :thumbup:, they call it heart of the question, is she a psychic too? as it was pretty weird when i went the first time, she keeps lookin over her shoulder and sayin hold on someones comin through, well funny, andy listened to the tape.. he was stunned, about the little girl, she said she was gonna be asthmatic? does your partner have asthma? andy does, really bad :winkwink:
ooohhh how excitin :happydance: xxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

:growlmad:cd7... low :cry: i've got bloody period pains... omg, could i have a period already??? wtf is going on now... :cry::cry: I CANT COPE!!!!!
xxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

I have no idea what's going on Sarah???? Have pains stopped? Is body gearing up for ovulation x


----------



## Lazydaisys

I'm day 21 still high!!! Will it ever go low again or stay high until AF ?


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> I have no idea what's going on Sarah???? Have pains stopped? Is body gearing up for ovulation x

:shrug:god i hope not, i really couldn't be doing with that pain so soon.... its stopped, on and off twinges... no af :shrug:
christ humpty stayed high from cd6-24 one month... that was the first month :growlmad: loads of sticks :growlmad: no actually it was cd27... cos i went over on the sticks, it was the month the clocks changed.... well they know what they're doin hun, leave it to them xxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Hi Sarah I was thinking maybe you should go onto the TTC after a loss forum and ask their advice on pains etc, as i really cant remember when AF came after my Mc but someone on their may be able to advise you.

Hope your ok :hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Hi Sarah I was thinking maybe you should go onto the TTC after a loss forum and ask their advice on pains etc, as i really cant remember when AF came after my Mc but someone on their may be able to advise you.
> 
> Hope your ok :hugs:

:hugs:i have... but no one seems to be in pain... all i got really was there ov was painful, some said it was and some said it wasn't :shrug: fuck it... dunno... it hurts, it hurts... end of, innit. 
wait to see dr knobhead on weds, have my bloods done tomoz, testin for anemia, see if that caused anythin, scan on the 5th, see if theres any cysts or fibroids... might ask him to inject my tubes with dye, have it all done while i'm there :shrug::shrug:
xxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Sarah they won't do the dye test while you're there as they would have to book you in, also you have to go the day before you have it done for bloods.It's unlikely yours are blocked as you have managed to concieve before.
Glad you are getting to see a dr soon, even if its dr knobhead Maybe they can explain what's going on. Can they do tests to see why it didnt stick?(I know nothing about this) If it wasn't for this website telling me stuff I'd just be jumping from appointment to appointment not having a clue.
Could you still be pregnant??My mum had the same thing that happened to you happen to her and then found out she was still pregnant with me a week later. She thinks it was twins and she lost one apparently its quite common. Not trying to get your hopes up in anyway but think you should stay open minded. When I was born they made a big fuss about the strange placenta and was asking my mum about the early bleed.

Are they doing an internal scan or external? Hope I'm not stressing you out with all my ramblings! Xx


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> Sarah they won't do the dye test while you're there as they would have to book you in, also you have to go the day before you have it done for bloods.It's unlikely yours are blocked as you have managed to concieve before.
> Glad you are getting to see a dr soon, even if its dr knobhead Maybe they can explain what's going on. Can they do tests to see why it didnt stick?(I know nothing about this) If it wasn't for this website telling me stuff I'd just be jumping from appointment to appointment not having a clue.
> Could you still be pregnant??My mum had the same thing that happened to you happen to her and then found out she was still pregnant with me a week later. She thinks it was twins and she lost one apparently its quite common. Not trying to get your hopes up in anyway but think you should stay open minded. When I was born they made a big fuss about the strange placenta and was asking my mum about the early bleed.
> 
> Are they doing an internal scan or external? Hope I'm not stressing you out with all my ramblings! Xx

:haha:dr knobhead...love it, shouldn't really call him that as he's the only one that is takin it seriously, he was the one that did the internal.. another dr knobhead looked at the sample of what i passed, he didn't examine it thoroughly but he said it was obvious conception.. now i did, i saw an open sack with a perfectly in tact placenta.. he just said that.. was going through my dates, starting from af to that day i took the sample in, all the pain and timings were all implantation, but what he was confused about was the pain i had in the hospital when i took josh.. he said implantation, that was the friday, then the tuesday wiped, light pink blood, he said mmmm they dont tie in, if it was a successful pregnancy i would have had that on the friday not 4 days later.. so he's guessing that that was the end of my pregnancy, asked when i tested, monday neg.. drs tested monday neg too, so he said my levels had gone back... maybe i'm just the one that gets cramps when they ovulate, even the dr said it was normal, but i have codeine 15mg for my headaches, i went for a brain scan cos i was gettin real bad headaches.. they still dont know what it is, i have them first thing, and really bad after food :shrug:
i dont know what tests there doing, i asked him on the phone, he said they will look at my womb and fallopean tubes, see if i have cysts or fibroids.. just general scan, see if there is any abnormalities?? :shrug:
no hun, course your not upsettin me, christ, i've been through worse than this in my life... i'm just moanin cos i'm not physically ready to ovulate again.. i've only just stopped bloody cramping from last week, so i had one day off???? then back to cramping... it could just be normal??
cd8.. still low :cry:
xxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Ahh we'll looks like dr knobhead is on the case. It's all so confusing!

On on day 22 today. Still bloody high again, I was so tired this morning I nearly put my smiley Susan stick into the bloody monitor.

Have AF types pains today and been feeling sickly and queasy at work today. My class have been doing some minging things today though, like falling over and having terrible cuts, picking their noses until they bleed and pooing themselves for fun. Children are so disgusting!!! Are we really sure we want one/another one??I'm so obsessed with getting pregnant... but have I really thought this through? Looking forward to my month off ttc after AF. Maybe I'll just have sex for FUN or maybe I'll abstain and have a proper sex ban. Ha ha 

Cheered up, don't feel like a miserable git today. How's everybody else??? X


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> Ahh we'll looks like dr knobhead is on the case. It's all so confusing!
> 
> On on day 22 today. Still bloody high again, I was so tired this morning I nearly put my smiley Susan stick into the bloody monitor.
> 
> Have AF types pains today and been feeling sickly and queasy at work today. My class have been doing some minging things today though, like falling over and having terrible cuts, picking their noses until they bleed and pooing themselves for fun. Children are so disgusting!!! Are we really sure we want one/another one??I'm so obsessed with getting pregnant... but have I really thought this through? Looking forward to my month off ttc after AF. Maybe I'll just have sex for FUN or maybe I'll abstain and have a proper sex ban. Ha ha
> 
> Cheered up, don't feel like a miserable git today. How's everybody else??? X

:haha:dr knobhead is deffo on the case lol, got a phonecall today from a different hospital, saying an urgent request has come in, can i come in this week? i was like err.. i'm seeing dr knobhead on weds... see what he says??? xxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

That's good news good to know then are onto it x


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> That's good news good to know then are onto it x

yep, dr knobhead might just be the one... really confused that my boobs are gettin more veinier?????? did a cheap opk... not even a slight bloody line, on my cb still the 1 line is the darkest i've ever seen :haha: do you think its trying to tell me something??? very dark NO... wtf is going on with me???? xxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

I've fallen out with my monitor. Going to keep testing until it tells me to stop. Hope it has a little word with it self. There should be a ' I don't wanna test even though you keep telling me to button! Or a 'I've ran out of sticks button.' X


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Lol - I wish mine would ask me to poas- due to ovulate this week and still not asked me !


----------



## Lazydaisys

Mrs doddy how long have you been using the machine? Mine usually works a treat and asks me to start testing at around day 10 and I usually ovulate 14/15/16. Last month I ran out of sticks before ovulation and messed up the machine. This time it's been high for ages and looks like its going to stay high until AF.
Yours might jump from low to high maybe tomorrow? Then peak in a couple of days


----------



## Mrs Doddy

This is month three - no peaks for the first two months - now I've not even poas !!!!! 

Though I bought it second hand and I've just realised I never reset it - ooops


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> I've fallen out with my monitor. Going to keep testing until it tells me to stop. Hope it has a little word with it self. There should be a ' I don't wanna test even though you keep telling me to button! Or a 'I've ran out of sticks button.' X

:haha:i'm OFFICIALLY NOT SPEAKIN TO HUMPTY!!!! i dont think i've ever seen a darker blue line.. ever... he's laughin at me, i tell ya, i mean its nearly navy blue:haha: just 1 line... he's takin the piss out of me :haha: 
hehehehehe these bloody monitors xxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Mrs Doddy said:


> Lol - I wish mine would ask me to poas- due to ovulate this week and still not asked me !

hi mrs doddy, what cd are you on? they will ask at cd6-9 xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Mrs Doddy said:


> This is month three - no peaks for the first two months - now I've not even poas !!!!!
> 
> Though I bought it second hand and I've just realised I never reset it - ooops

:haha:we've all done that...:blush: i've been on it since jan, only ever seen 1 peak, so dont worry hun, just carry on with this cycle, then reset it using an old stick xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Am on cd 18 , due to ov Friday fertility friend says so it wants to get a wriggle on - think its not going to work for me this month so will just have to dtd every other now for a few weeks to make sure in covered - I hate not being in control and knowing what's happening - I wonder should I poas anyway - there's two lines for ov right ?


----------



## sarahkr

Mrs Doddy said:


> Am on cd 18 , due to ov Friday fertility friend says so it wants to get a wriggle on - think its not going to work for me this month so will just have to dtd every other now for a few weeks to make sure in covered - I hate not being in control and knowing what's happening - I wonder should I poas anyway - there's two lines for ov right ?

cd18? not asked for a stick??? how long have you been using it hun?? wait, start from the beginin... when was af? did you set the monitor that day? you've ovulated? how was that predicted? ok, take me from cd1 on.... and did you set the monitor? xxx:hugs:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Month three of using it - month one some lows and highs, month two mainly highs, this is month 3 , af 3rd may cycles 32 days , I reset it for this cycle but I didn't reset it when I bought it from the last user - i have only just realised from another post I should have done this - even so I would have thought this month it would have asked me to poas by now - with it being week of ov


----------



## sarahkr

Mrs Doddy said:


> Month three of using it - month one some lows and highs, month two mainly highs, this is month 3 , af 3rd may cycles 32 days , I reset it for this cycle but I didn't reset it when I bought it from the last user - i have only just realised from another post I should have done this - even so I would have thought this month it would have asked me to poas by now - with it being week of ov

ok, lets go back to last cycle.... did you ovulate??? see, the monitor will store the most recent information, so regardless of re-setting it, it would have noticed some sort of pattern with your cycle, compared to the other persons... so, did you ovulate last month??? if you reset it the 3rd it should have asked for a stick on cd6?????? so talk me through last month.... did you ovulate? if so, did the monitor predict it, or opks? xxxx


----------



## Mrs Doddy

I don't know - I didn't get a peak and I seemed quite dry - cm was almost non exsistant- I can't be sure but maybe not - do you think thats why its not asked me yet? I'm not checking in any other way - tried to temp this month but can't do it at the same time every day so pointless


----------



## sarahkr

mmmm, this is really baffling, so everything was working till you reset it? no, if you reset it, i would have asked for a sick on cd6?????? because it needs to store your new info, your checking it within the right time... as in if you pressed the m button at 8am it gives you 3hrs each side???? xxxx


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Yes I turn it on between 6.30/7pm every day 

The only thing I can do is reset it totally and start from sctrach again - I might buy some seperate opks today so I still know whats going on this week


----------



## sarahkr

Mrs Doddy said:


> Yes I turn it on between 6.30/7pm every day
> 
> The only thing I can do is reset it totally and start from sctrach again - I might buy some seperate opks today so I still know whats going on this week

:wacko:did you not totally reset it?? on the 3rd?? i dont understand??? xxxx


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Yes I did hold the m button down and it started back to day 1 again


----------



## Mrs Doddy

I meant maybe I should reset it at the end of the cycle completely as I didn't when I got it off ebay


----------



## sarahkr

Mrs Doddy said:


> Yes I did hold the m button down and it started back to day 1 again

no, when i mean reset it, totally wipe it, it tells you how to in the manual, you will need an old stick to do it... have you done that??? xxx


----------



## Mrs Doddy

No - that's what I need to do - argh ! Lol will have to start again in June !


----------



## Lazydaisys

I test with different tests as well as the monitor to see if there is a match. That's why I know mine is telling fibs. Day 23 high, tested with different test low, no line whatsoever. 

Maybe it's still getting to know you? I would keep going with it as it will get right soon and be worth it. Do other tests.maybe you ovulate much later than you think ?

My dh is in the doghouse after not booking holiday time when I'm off next week. Soooo annoyed, think I'm turning into the Incredible Hulk!!! Hope this mood is not an af sign as in the one week wait and I feel so bad tempered x


----------



## sarahkr

Mrs Doddy said:


> No - that's what I need to do - argh ! Lol will have to start again in June !

ok, yeah but so, it still should have asked for a stick.... all the other cycles, what day did it ask for its first stick? xxx


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Well yeah that's what I thought - cd 6 in April ! I just assumed because it was a long uncle last time it would ask later - oh well I will run an opk alongside the monitor and see what happens !


----------



## sarahkr

Mrs Doddy said:


> Well yeah that's what I thought - cd 6 in April ! I just assumed because it was a long uncle last time it would ask later - oh well I will run an opk alongside the monitor and see what happens !

i dont know, it should have asked for a stick, between cd6-10 at the latest.... is there a chance you could be pregnant? xxx


----------



## Mrs Doddy

No took two tests then af arrived, not sure what's happened 

Technology is good when it works lol 

Thanks for you help x


----------



## sarahkr

Mrs Doddy said:


> No took two tests then af arrived, not sure what's happened
> 
> Technology is good when it works lol
> 
> Thanks for you help x

:thumbup:ok, just totally reset the monitor, for next cycle... use an old stick to do it, its in the manual, then buy cheap opk's xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

omg.... my bins broken, i'm devastated .... :( how are you all my fine ladies??? xxxxxx


----------



## Lazydaisys

I can't believe it!!! We were only talking about your bin the other day!!!!! Monitors still high, it's going to be high forever. This this month out i think, AF pains and skin spotty as normal pre AF. Hey ho!! How are you lot??? X


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> I can't believe it!!! We were only talking about your bin the other day!!!!! Monitors still high, it's going to be high forever. This this month out i think, AF pains and skin spotty as normal pre AF. Hey ho!! How are you lot??? X

:hugs:its ok, panic not, one lid is commin via courier tomoz.... whoo hoo, i think i've actually tried to get in it to many times :blush: I DON'T FIT lol,
monitors still low hun, cd10, had my scan done, no cysts or anything, been the docs, everything is fine, been told not to ttc, but i said well, peaks are few and far between... if i get a peak, i'm trying... if ya fall off the horse, you gotta get back on, so been dtd, andys ok, if i am, :thumbup: just opk's aint lookin promising, so susan will have to come out tomoz :happydance:
i think if i dont get a peak, i'll be happy with a high, just some movement will do, i'm not opening a new box, i have 8 sticks left, on a 30 day cycle.. mine was always just high hun, its really annoying i know, :growlmad: what cd are you hun? when is af due?? oh fingers crossed hun xxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Day 24 still high. 28/30 day cycle. Still in a bad mood, normal AF symptoms. I always tell myself it will happen next month, but getting sick of this.

Glad your scan went well x


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> Day 24 still high. 28/30 day cycle. Still in a bad mood, normal AF symptoms. I always tell myself it will happen next month, but getting sick of this.
> 
> Glad your scan went well x

:hugs:i know what you mean hun, highs are a nightmare and lows are worrying... you just cant win :cry: what you thinkin of doin, ditchin it? or ploddin on? xxxx :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

yay for a clear scan sarah x 

given up with the cbfm this month - bought some superdrug opks and got a positive today - dtd monday so will dtd tonight and friday - we should be covered then !


----------



## sarahkr

Mrs Doddy said:


> yay for a clear scan sarah x
> 
> given up with the cbfm this month - bought some superdrug opks and got a positive today - dtd monday so will dtd tonight and friday - we should be covered then !

:hugs:thanks hun, what are the superdrug opks like hun? xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

really good, I got a faint line yesterday and a strong line today - I got 5 for £7.99 , they are their own brand I always use their pregnancy tests too, not something that I would buy every month as it would work out expensive and I do prefer the cbfm as they give a smaller time frame for the "peak" the superdrug said 24-36 hour window from positive test so cant be as sure when ov is with the superdrug ones


----------



## sarahkr

Mrs Doddy said:


> really good, I got a faint line yesterday and a strong line today - I got 5 for £7.99 , they are their own brand I always use their pregnancy tests too, not something that I would buy every month as it would work out expensive and I do prefer the cbfm as they give a smaller time frame for the "peak" the superdrug said 24-36 hour window from positive test so cant be as sure when ov is with the superdrug ones

:thumbup:thats not bad... cbfm is the same really as it gives you 2 days of peak and a high day... so it works out around the same, but remember sperm can live longer in the right environment :winkwink:xxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Doddy

sarahkr said:


> Mrs Doddy said:
> 
> 
> really good, I got a faint line yesterday and a strong line today - I got 5 for £7.99 , they are their own brand I always use their pregnancy tests too, not something that I would buy every month as it would work out expensive and I do prefer the cbfm as they give a smaller time frame for the "peak" the superdrug said 24-36 hour window from positive test so cant be as sure when ov is with the superdrug ones
> 
> :thumbup:thats not bad... cbfm is the same really as it gives you 2 days of peak and a high day... so it works out around the same, but remember sperm can live longer in the right environment :winkwink:xxxxxxClick to expand...

Fingers crossed - should I mark today as ov do you think ? I hope that I have more cm this month as last month was non exsistant


----------



## Lazydaisys

Will defo keep going with the machine. It's cost so much this month with so many sticks that I'm hoping the machine gets back on track next month. X


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Lazy that's what I thought for this'd nth - something's gone wrong and it's not asked me for sticks at all lol at least I will have a whole new box of sticks for next month


----------



## sarahkr

Mrs Doddy said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs Doddy said:
> 
> 
> really good, I got a faint line yesterday and a strong line today - I got 5 for £7.99 , they are their own brand I always use their pregnancy tests too, not something that I would buy every month as it would work out expensive and I do prefer the cbfm as they give a smaller time frame for the "peak" the superdrug said 24-36 hour window from positive test so cant be as sure when ov is with the superdrug ones
> 
> :thumbup:thats not bad... cbfm is the same really as it gives you 2 days of peak and a high day... so it works out around the same, but remember sperm can live longer in the right environment :winkwink:xxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Fingers crossed - should I mark today as ov do you think ? I hope that I have more cm this month as last month was non exsistantClick to expand...

yeah, if you got a positive opk, yeah, and for your cm, we swear by epo hun, it deffo helps, but you must stop it once you ov'd hun xxxx:hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> Will defo keep going with the machine. It's cost so much this month with so many sticks that I'm hoping the machine gets back on track next month. X

:wacko:i'm cd11 still reading low, dont know whats friggin worse.... so i wasn't gonna try, so i didnt take my epo, but i've decided fuck it, its my life, my body.. if it wants to carry on, i'll go with it, so susan might have to come out tonight... as i have 5 sticks left, i'll use 4 over the next few days, then the last one towards the end.. :shrug: see whats goin on, if its constantly low.. err think maybe my body aint ready, but i'd be happy to hit a high... i do have another box, but i'm not gonna waste them as i'm not really to class this as a cycle, so i'll open them, for my next cycle if ya know what i mean...:wacko:
well... mr bin lid will be on his travels by now :happydance: you dont know how heartbroken i was... i'm actually in mourning :haha: but then i'll be ok after..... i promise i wont try and sit in this one :haha: xxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Day 25 still high. Think I only have about for sticks left. Silly machine.... 

Sarah how much do you pay for a ack of cbfm sticks? 

Should have set off for work already:-( better go.... Hope those cheeky children at school are going to be good for me today. X


----------



## Lazydaisys

Sorry post post made no sense... X


----------



## Mrs Doddy

I pay £25 from boots

Have a good day x


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> Sorry post post made no sense... X

:haha:its ok, i get mine off home health uk, they're £20 quid ish xxxx they come quite quick to, i do look on ebay,but people seem to go silly and pay over that, i've scouted everywhere, i'll post you the link hun xxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

sarahkr said:


> Lazydaisys said:
> 
> 
> Sorry post post made no sense... X
> 
> :haha:its ok, i get mine off home health uk, they're £20 quid ish xxxx they come quite quick to, i do look on ebay,but people seem to go silly and pay over that, i've scouted everywhere, i'll post you the link hun xxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

https://www.homehealth-uk.com/index.html xxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Mrs Doddy said:


> I pay £25 from boots
> 
> Have a good day x

thats not bad either hun, people on ebay seem to go mad over them, there some buy it nows on there, £18.99 +£4.00pp ish xxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

I should really get them online I always forget ! 

Dtd last night - had some ov pain so think it was yesterday 

5 days off work with lo yay ! Have a good day everyone x


----------



## sarahkr

Mrs Doddy said:


> I should really get them online I always forget !
> 
> Dtd last night - had some ov pain so think it was yesterday
> 
> 5 days off work with lo yay ! Have a good day everyone x

yeah so things look good hun, so youre prob 1dpo :shrug: i always look on the internet for cheap sticks... but if i'm desperate, i will buy from a shop xxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Yep I think so , and great distraction on tww - getting ready to go on hols an will be due on while we are away - hope she doesn't show - need to try not to get my hopes up this time , it's a harder fall when af shows otherwise


----------



## sarahkr

Mrs Doddy said:


> Yep I think so , and great distraction on tww - getting ready to go on hols an will be due on while we are away - hope she doesn't show - need to try not to get my hopes up this time , it's a harder fall when af shows otherwise

yeah it is, how long have you been trying hun? ooohh where you going on your holidays? me and oh, are looking at going in july, i need head space, and he does too... my head is well battered, he keeps telling me not to put too much pressure on my body this month, after last month, but i say, its up to my body, if its ready it will let me know :winkwink:
oohh what day you going? when is af due? xxxxx:winkwink:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Since jan - it will happen hon when you least expect it x 

We are going to centre parcs - wish it was somewhere hotter tho lol


----------



## sarahkr

Mrs Doddy said:


> Since jan - it will happen hon when you least expect it x
> 
> We are going to centre parcs - wish it was somewhere hotter tho lol

:hugs:yeah we've been trying since jan, last month was my first peak on the monitor, what a disaster that was... never mind, shit happens...
i'd love to go to center parcs :happydance: bloody expensive tho xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Day 26 and it jumps to low. M flashing. AF cramps and a sore throat:-(.

Just got to get through the day and its two weeks off work for me!!!)))) How's everybody else today ?


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> Day 26 and it jumps to low. M flashing. AF cramps and a sore throat:-(.
> 
> Just got to get through the day and its two weeks off work for me!!!)))) How's everybody else today ?

:thumbup:hey i had a sore throat... on and off, my m was flashing for a week, so dont panic about that hun,
cd12, still low for me, but having bad cramps again :cry: whats wrong with me now???? xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Morning lazy daisy - sorry to hear about impending af but don't forget you can have those cramps and still be pregnant x 

Very strong line on the opk last night- stronger than the control line and the day before so that's good - feel very tender in that area today


----------



## Mrs Doddy

sarahkr said:


> Lazydaisys said:
> 
> 
> Day 26 and it jumps to low. M flashing. AF cramps and a sore throat:-(.
> 
> Just got to get through the day and its two weeks off work for me!!!)))) How's everybody else today ?
> 
> :thumbup:hey i had a sore throat... on and off, my m was flashing for a week, so dont panic about that hun,
> cd12, still low for me, but having bad cramps again :cry: whats wrong with me now???? xxxxxx:hugs:Click to expand...

What sort of cramps are they ? I used to get af type cramps around ov


----------



## sarahkr

yesterday morning i had a kind of positive on the opk, went driving etc.. got back dtd, omg had really bad cramping, like i was ovulating again, got them now, but still low on the monitor???? yesterday i had tingly boobs too and veiny??? my body is bloody mad xxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Doddy

That's what I get at ov - tingly boobs and crampy too- are you using fmu for the monitor ? As the opks you don't have to do you - is the monitor asking you to poas ?


----------



## sarahkr

Mrs Doddy said:


> That's what I get at ov - tingly boobs and crampy too- are you using fmu for the monitor ? As the opks you don't have to do you - is the monitor asking you to poas ?

yeah, monitor asked from cd7, been low since, but i did an opk about 10.am yesterday the lines were equalish, went driving, got home dtd, about 6pm started cramping really bad.. is it possible to get an lh surge and ovulate in 1 day? but the monitoe stick this am has 2 lines on it, but low :shrug: xxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

:wacko:i'm sure i ov'd last night, dont know what the monitor is up to....??? but this is what i got just now... dont know if you can make the opk out??? xxx:hugs:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Can't really see the cheapie but the smiling face says it all !!! Yay we are on the same day !


----------



## sarahkr

Mrs Doddy said:


> Can't really see the cheapie but the smiling face says it all !!! Yay we are on the same day !

see i'm positive i ovulated last night... but nothing, i had a clear line on the cheap opk yesterday.. but as you can see today, i would have said negative, so i totally dont trust them, its a good job i have smiley susan, as my body seems to know more than the bloody opks and the monitor.... so frig knows what the monitor is up to.. that cheap opk is a deffo neg, do you think? so i feel sorry for people who use them only, as they are so sketchy, my bloody body tells me more than they do... it did this last month :shrug: 
yay, ovulating on the same day :happydance: bloody grim tww now :growlmad: xxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

who knows eh ! it all does my head in lol


----------



## sarahkr

Mrs Doddy said:


> who knows eh ! it all does my head in lol

yep... and mine, just been told, cos you get a smiley face and peak, you dont always ov??? doin my fuckin head in lol xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

wtf:wacko: really? I give up !!! lol


----------



## sarahkr

Mrs Doddy said:


> wtf:wacko: really? I give up !!! lol

yep, but i think thats from jealous people, i'm cramping, i dont ever cramp and get af pains... until af... but i aint due till 9th... this happened to me last month, and obviously you know the rest... just hope it doesnt happen again, if you didnt ovulate, then wtf are they doing puttin these products on the market??? they wouldn't be allowed... i'm goin on the cb website, get more info :growlmad: xxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

update for my girlies, BIG TIP... dont use old sticks on a new cycle... i used my last months on this cycle, got my smiley fri, thurs on monitor, low, 2 lines, thurs low monitor 2 dark lines, friday low monitor, 2 dark lines, sat low on monitor, 2 dark lines, changed the stick this am, 1 dark line... monitor reading high.. now i'm gonna test tomoz, with an old stick (from last month) bet you any money, it reads low!!! no wonder they say new cycle, new sticks... fuckin monitors.. my own fault, thats why it missed everything, cos last month, it was low.. until peak, jumped straight from low to peak... so started this cycle exactly the same, cos of the sticks, remembers the code... read it on cb site, thats why i changed the stick today, got three left from my old box, use one tomoz, and then cd24, cd26... mad eh??? xxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Doddy

That's such a rip off to have to do that - when ttc before I never did that

I've run out of opks now and had another strong positive - thought it would have reduced by now - I'm not going to buy any more now just wait it out , 2-3 dpo I guess , I'm going to try not to think about it at all - easier said than done but can't take any more dissapointment so if I don't get my hopes up, the fall is not so far - pretty sure last time I got pregnant it was around six months ino ttc and I had given up hope and it happened


----------



## Lazydaisys

It says on the box they should last up to two cycles??!! This whole experience this is so expensive who knew? Ive spent a fortune. I thought bding was suppose to be one of life's free luxuries! Lol 

Glad you both got your o's

Went to a lovely BBQ last and my dh friends were there with their six month old. My dh was obsessed- picking it up, cuddling it, playing with it. Everybody kept saying' ooooh think he's wants one' 'You will have to get him one' He's so good with babies why don't you have one'. They obviously think I am a evil wife refusing to give him a child. Ending up drinking more than I wanted to:-(

Day 28 of 28/30 cycle. Bad mood, bad skin, bloated tummy, AF cramps. 

Lovely sunny day though and I'm off work for two weeks!!! ))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## sarahkr

:wacko:honest to fuckin god, i could have kicked the fuckin monitor across the room, there's girls on here that are so fuckin spiteful it makes me sick!!! :growlmad: oohhh a smiley doesnt mean your ovulating, ooohhh a peak doesnt mean your ovulating, ooohhh cramping doesn't mean your ovulating.... look, it goes like this.... i know my own fuckin body, and you sure as shit aint got no fuckin phd in my body... no one has other than me :growlmad: no doctor, JUST me..... sorry girlies, rant over :haha:
lazy- you will have to keep your eye on susan, as i just experienced it myself, with old sticks... especially after a peak, i went on there website... there are no false positives in susans, but the monitor sticks have a code on them, so they are designed for one cycle, ie 10 sticks per cycle... then, to change them for the next cycle, if ya get me, so if you feel any cramps, twinges anything, pull out susan... especially if you are finishing old sticks :thumbup:
mrs doddy- yeah, it is very expensive, you know you've ov'd, so i wouldn't bother buying any more hun, :winkwink:
xxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

have a read of this girlies xxxxx https://www.in-gender.com/cs/forums/p/235646/2199859.aspx xxxxxx


----------



## Lazydaisys

I will have to get a whole new pack for next month as used nearly a full pack this month. Used from the same pack this month, but good to know Sarah about serial codes.

I will continue to use monitor as a guide a simple smiley Susan's!! Don't let the people on here wind you up. I'd like to hope they are trying to be helpful but like you say you know your own body and you are defo ovulating!  x


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Hey Girls hope your all well

Sarah glad your scan went well :hugs: 

How did your reading go?????


----------



## Mrs Doddy

That sounds a bit odd in my opinion - if it's looking for a higher surge than the previous surely the low/highs/peaks would be all over the place ?


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> I will have to get a whole new pack for next month as used nearly a full pack this month. Used from the same pack this month, but good to know Sarah about serial codes.
> 
> I will continue to use monitor as a guide a simple smiley Susan's!! Don't let the people on here wind you up. I'd like to hope they are trying to be helpful but like you say you know your own body and you are defo ovulating!  x

:hugs:thanks hun, people really shouldn't tell people that they are not experiencing something that they are... so all i say is go fuck yourself, my body tells me a lot more than a fuckin tempin chart... yeah that link i sent you forgot to put the update about it, she's pregnant :thumbup: so, its annoying really as i thought the monitor would be the answer... but it is and isnt, susan and my body are always on it before the monitor... mad eh? xxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Mrs Doddy said:


> That sounds a bit odd in my opinion - if it's looking for a higher surge than the previous surely the low/highs/peaks would be all over the place ?

yeah, i forgot to put the update on that, thats for the smiley digital, the one about the codes is on another page, and that girl is pregnant... well mad xxx:hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Hey Girls hope your all well
> 
> Sarah glad your scan went well :hugs:
> 
> How did your reading go?????

:growlmad:where have you been young lady :growlmad: ahh cheers hun, i was gonna text ya today, mine canceled, so going next sun, :dohh: how did yours go? was it spot on? oohh i love seeing psychics xxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

mornin, my little girlies... ok cd15... old stick-low, just as i thought, new stick yesterday high.... mad, so got 2 left, will use them towards the end of my cycle... xxxxxx


----------



## Galaxy Girl

I have been avoiding the forum to focus on NTNP but I couldnt keep away any longer :haha:

I will tell you about my reading soon hun but just popping out now :hugs:

Also there have been a lack of texts missy .. sort it out! lol :hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> I have been avoiding the forum to focus on NTNP but I couldnt keep away any longer :haha:
> 
> I will tell you about my reading soon hun but just popping out now :hugs:
> 
> Also there have been a lack of texts missy .. sort it out! lol :hugs:

:haha:well, i was gonna text you loads, but you didnt text me, so i thought you were busy :winkwink: i'll text you later then you can tell me all about it chiccy pie xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Ok Sarah .. 
So this physic woman talked loads about my sister and my mum and dad :shrug: 
Talked lots about Jay too. 

She knew we were trying for a baby and knew we were both commited and both wanted a baby and it wasnt 1 sided. 
She said I would have a baby soon and it would be blue! 
She said the baby I miscarried isnt gone she said she sees it being guarded by an angel and the same baby would come back (its soul) She said the baby just wasnt ready to come and I wasnt ready but now I am :shrug: Bit freaky really!! 

She said I would have 2 children and work part time in a shop so I could be around for the school run etc :haha: 

Urrrm I cant really think about what else she said but I only wanted to know about the baby part anyway :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Ok Sarah ..
> So this physic woman talked loads about my sister and my mum and dad :shrug:
> Talked lots about Jay too.
> 
> She knew we were trying for a baby and knew we were both commited and both wanted a baby and it wasnt 1 sided.
> She said I would have a baby soon and it would be blue!
> She said the baby I miscarried isnt gone she said she sees it being guarded by an angel and the same baby would come back (its soul) She said the baby just wasnt ready to come and I wasnt ready but now I am :shrug: Bit freaky really!!
> 
> She said I would have 2 children and work part time in a shop so I could be around for the school run etc :haha:
> 
> Urrrm I cant really think about what else she said but I only wanted to know about the baby part anyway :haha:

:haha:did she not put it on tape? did you loose a boy? its all mad shit, mine said last time, the same thing, but about a little girl commin back... its mad really innit, she talked alot about me and andy oh and my silly pricko brother....
dooo dooo dooo dooo.... things are gettin strange i'm startin to worry, this could be a case for mulder and scully lmao xxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

No she doesnt do recordings!! 

Im already thinking of having another reading done by someone else :haha:

I dunno what gender it was as was only 13 weeks .. But Id LOVE a boy so heres to hoping it does come true and soon like she said :wink:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> No she doesnt do recordings!!
> 
> Im already thinking of having another reading done by someone else :haha:
> 
> I dunno what gender it was as was only 13 weeks .. But Id LOVE a boy so heres to hoping it does come true and soon like she said :wink:

oh gutted, yeah, i was thinkin that, you know, its good to compare notes, your like me, only really took in the baby thing :haha::haha: but, its all taped, so i kind of listen to it now and again, mine said that when the times right, she's commin back... so i dunno what that meant, but she described her.. so she could see her, she said she's around you, so i'm just gonna see what she says next sun, wonder if she still see's her, but poker face is sooo hard :haha: cos your dying to ask when, why, how? lmfao xxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Haha yeah. 

Babies come up straight away with me, I must be obvious :haha: 

My friend also had a reading with her yesterday she went first in the kitchen and she talked about my miscarriage to my friend. Knew someone close had had a miscarriage and that the baby was coming back soon!! 

Yours will be interesting I cant wait to hear about it!! 

How do I find local physics?


----------



## Lazydaisys

I'm out for this cycle:-( af here x


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Oh bugger :-(


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Haha yeah.
> 
> Babies come up straight away with me, I must be obvious :haha:
> 
> My friend also had a reading with her yesterday she went first in the kitchen and she talked about my miscarriage to my friend. Knew someone close had had a miscarriage and that the baby was coming back soon!!
> 
> Yours will be interesting I cant wait to hear about it!!
> 
> How do I find local physics?

:haha:yell.com wally head, best if they come recommended really, but google it... :shrug: i dont really know what shes gonna say, and cant just blurt out "do you still see a little girl" as she'll know what i'm there for lol xxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> I'm out for this cycle:-( af here x

:growlmad:oh no, remember what i said to you yesterday hun, get susan out, around the time your due, even if you use 7 sticks... get orderin off ebay chic :winkwink:xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## discoangel

Sorry I have not been on for ages. Have been struggling with it all. I am back to monitoring from today. CD1. You guys have also made me want to go and get a read so im going to book one in for this week!!!!! Will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Lazydaisys

sarahkr said:


> Lazydaisys said:
> 
> 
> I'm out for this cycle:-( af here x
> 
> :growlmad:oh no, remember what i said to you yesterday hun, get susan out, around the time your due, even if you use 7 sticks... get orderin off ebay chic :winkwink:xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Next month is a write off as got that hsg dye thing and you can't be pregnant when you have it done but will probably be ovulating at the time I have it done. I will be monitoring with all the sticks in the world hoping I ovulate just after.
> 
> If I count tomorrow as day one I will be day 17 when I go for procedure.
> 
> On the bright side it will give me a month to sort out my stupid monitor. XClick to expand...


----------



## sarahkr

welcome back disco hahahaha xxx
how are my girlies?, lazy, yep go out and get just normal susans, forget the new ones, as i have a feeling that they will prob be like the monitor, yeah, you've got a month to get some sticks.. hun get on ebay, i'm always looking for some on there for susans, as they are just easy, i'll obviously keep the monitor going.. but i dont have 100% faith in it now :( mad what you read about things...AND the fuckin cost of it, you no what i mean... its not come cheap, and its just turned into stress!!! 
well me and andy are off to turkey on the 5th july yipee.... he collapsed on the floor last thursday :( he went for a lie down, then i said to josh to go and wake him, cos it was 9pm, the next minute, bang, fell on the floor between the bedroom and bathroom :( josh came running down, so i ran up, he was sweating.. and on the floor.. so i've had mum n dads dogs for 2 weeks, they came yesterday to pick them up, and i said to andy, enough is enough, he's workin too hard, i think last month hit him harder than i thought, and i said, right we're going away... just me and you!!! tbh i need it too, so mum n dad r havin josh and doggies for the week... soul needs rehab... so weeeeeeeee off were poppin yipeee xxxxxx
hope your all well xxxxx


----------



## sarahkr

here you go lazy hun, ebay 111073411759... type that number into the search xxxxxx


----------



## Galaxy Girl

:wave: 

I think I have something wrong with me :\


----------



## Lazydaisys

Did Andy go the hospital again? Why did he collapse? Sorry for all the questions. Good for you to get away sarah, you definitely need it/ deserve it.

I'm off work today. Set my monitor to day one and went to Trafford centre to buy some shoes!! No baby this month so in my brain I can treat myself to some shoes. Ttc is expensive!

Actually I was off to see that phychic Avril Sheridan. Look her up you can see her on you tube and she has a page. I've never seen one before but you got me thinking it would be fun/interesting.

Anyway she'd taken a day off as it was bank holiday yesterday. Oh well - got shoes instead.

Hope you are all well and good today


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Sarah take me with you!!!!! :haha:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Galaxy Girl said:


> :wave:
> 
> I think I have something wrong with me :\

What's wrong? X


----------



## Lazydaisys

Galaxy Girl said:


> Sarah take me with you!!!!! :haha:

And me!!


----------



## sarahkr

:haha:eye, eye.. whats going on here now with my lovely ladies? whats wrong ggirl? you ill? i think you've caught my crazy bug lmao :haha: i'll pack you in my suitcase!!!!! :haha:
no andy wouldn't bloody go, its these tablets for his heart... i dont think they are workin :cry: if they dont work, he will have to go to liverpool for a heart op :cry: same hospital my grandad died in, having a little op on his heart :cry: so dont really want him to go there, but he seems ok now, he said last night he was gonna take it easy a week before :shrug: thats what the fuckin holidays for... muppett... he shouldn't be doin so much now with a dodgy ticker :growlmad:
lazy-did you have a look on ebay? i bought those too, not bad for 10 :thumbup:
ggirl- whats up with my lil superhero? :cry:
xxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Hope your oh is ok Sarah x

Think we all need to go into your case for a holiday !! 

Well I'm 6 dpo - keeping busy and no thoughts of testing just yet, taking each day as it comes


----------



## Lazydaisys

Thanks Sarah, just bought some. Means I can keep a check in that pesky monitor. Had to explan to dh that we can't try this month. Just checked hospital paperwork and it says you must not ttc this cycle and they make you sign something to say you won't . It's going to be so weird having a month off but still checking ovulation, just so know it happens.

What bug do you guys have. I'm having the worst AF and pains. Not onl do you get the disappointment of AF it's so horrible as well. 

Do you remember when I said I didn't put weight on easily? Well since then I've been comfort eating and treating myself and have put a stone on in two months! Must have hit an age where the weight starts piling on, time to start watching what I eat...... Where are my biscuits? Lol x


----------



## sarahkr

ahh thanks mrs doddy... yep theres room in andys case for you all, i'd love to take you all with me ;) xxxx
lazy-yeah its gonna be hard, but think of why your havin it done, you know, everything needs to be checked out, i'd have it done, but they wont bloody do it, christ it was hard enough just to get the scan!!! lol, your too young to be hitting middle age spread!!! lmao, yeah i bought some yesterday off them, they've been dispatched today, so seems like i will get them end of the week, thats the cheapest buy it now, lookin at some bid ones, but people just go silly, when you could buy those ones, i was watching 12 sticks... they shot up to 19.56 + 4.00 pp??? crazy.. why pay that for an extra 2 sticks... just cos your not ttc, doesn't mean you cant have some fun ;) xxxxx


----------



## Lazydaisys

Think ill scap the fun and have a rest lol. 
Back to keeping myself busy. Painting the hall stairs and landing today if and when a baby decides to pop along my house will be painted beautifully and ready. That's the plan anyway. 
We're you happy with your phychic reading sarah?


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> Think ill scap the fun and have a rest lol.
> Back to keeping myself busy. Painting the hall stairs and landing today if and when a baby decides to pop along my house will be painted beautifully and ready. That's the plan anyway.
> We're you happy with your phychic reading sarah?

:hugs:ahhh bless, yeah, i was... she said too many things about "things " she would never have known, for example about 25 years ago, my gran killed herself over my grandad, she knew that, then about 15 years ago he died, there was a big argument about them being buried together... she knew that, things like that, you couldn't get off fb.. or anything, i wasn't just random... if you know what i mean, andy listened to the tape, and he was freaked out!! so yeah, there wasn't alot about future events, more about my life so far.. and drugs and alcohol etc... i still listen to the tape now, and things that she said that dont make any sense, might be future events.. like a little girl etc... a black car around me, house move??? :shrug: i'd go hun, well i am going again on sunday :haha:xxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

just phoned clearblue... right, your monitor goes off 24hrs yeah?, so she asked how i tested etc... told her about friday, she said did i use the same urine for the smiley, i said no, i used 10am urine.. she was like right, now the thing with the monitor is its detecting 2 things, some people only have an lh surge of about 8-12hrs, so there psobably was not enough in my urine on the friday for a peak.. si i said about the sticks, changed them, blah blah, she took a reference number, i said why did i get no peak then on sat? so she said, you may have performed the test wrong, or have a short lh surge?? so basically, the monitor didnt pick it up cos its shit!!! so to go off the smiley as that is just looking for your lh surge... so i must have a short surge... or the monitor is still shit!!! she said, as it changed to high, it detected a shift in hormone level... but not a peak ie lh surge, if it happens next month i'm to ring back.... now my argument is.. if like me, your a daytime surger then it will never pick it up??? she said just see if you dont get pregnant this month, and then call us back next cycle... i said why what you gonna do? she said we will test your monitor, i was like you will not, nothing wrong with the bloody monitor, its just it didnt pick my surge, so now its my fault for having a short surge, so basically i have to buy additional smileys cos the monitor is shit? she said i will get someone to phone you back.... so wait and see what they have to say... fuckin monitor...... takes the piss!!! xxxx


----------



## Lazydaisys

Yeah defo not sure about the monitor. If you mess up one month by not testing enough why does it mess up the next month. I realise it might not have all the previous information but why not pick up the next months high?

So I'm on day 3. Due for hsg test day 17. No bding allowed. Going to ring them tomorrow and see if they can alter my appointment to day 10 as read on the Internet best to have it don't between AF and ov. It will probably get me nowhere but worth a try and also I'm off work next week so better for me. Somebody must be cancelling due to bfp surely?! Lol

How everybody else today? X


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> Yeah defo not sure about the monitor. If you mess up one month by not testing enough why does it mess up the next month. I realise it might not have all the previous information but why not pick up the next months high?
> 
> So I'm on day 3. Due for hsg test day 17. No bding allowed. Going to ring them tomorrow and see if they can alter my appointment to day 10 as read on the Internet best to have it don't between AF and ov. It will probably get me nowhere but worth a try and also I'm off work next week so better for me. Somebody must be cancelling due to bfp surely?! Lol
> 
> How everybody else today? X

:wacko:i aint got a fuckin clue... she even asked if i went to the loo in the night?, if i drank through the night? and do i leave the sticks in the urine for no longer than 15 secs, oh and did i ever turn the stick upside down :wacko: errrr NO.... been doing nearly everyday since jan.... i always hold the stick in the urine, then take it out, i never turn it upside down, silly cow... still waiting for them to ring....
yeah give em a ring hun, they managed to get me an emergency one quicker :thumbup:xxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

I rang the support number I was told I could ring. Good job I'm not desperate to speak to them as got annoying answer phone message and told nobody would be there until Tuesday and don't leave a message. Helpful! I was suppose to ring to tell them when my AF arrived and realised that they have given me dates but no times of appointment.
Just got to hope I get pregnant so I do have to stay in this system for too long. 

That clear blue lady sounds annoying too. I'm surprised she didn't ask you if you were dipping the right end in or if you were sure it was your wee you were using! Saying that they are probably used to all sorts ringing up so they probably have to establish you read the instructions first. I have to say clarify and say annoying things to parents that wind them up at school as you can't assume that everybody is on the same wavelength. 

Eg, one of the the parents told me that their child was toilet trained, so you'd think you would think the mum was communicating clearly on that front. I thought it was strange,as he poos all day at school. On further investigation she meant his trained in pooing in his nappy!!! Gosh if that woman rang clear blue the lady would earn her money ha ha. (She wouldn't need to ring as she pops babies out every year like a pez sweet dispenser!)

Sorry for my ramblings it must be the heat. 
Just been to see my lovely friend and her gorgeous bump. (Wish I had a little baby bump sigh.)

Hope you are well  xx


----------



## sarahkr

:haha:lol you make me chuckle... yeah should have said i thought i put the cap on first??? then dipped it in?? :wacko: 
:growlmad: ooooh it does make you sick these fuckin girls poppin out kids all the time... i mean i know ALOT of smackheads.... forever up the duff, aint fair, we will get our lil bumps one day hun... just gotta keep trying innit :thumbup: there is no laid back approach to it, whichever way you look at it, your constantly thinking about ovulation... etc, timing, christ anything that will help... loads of people on here are getting there bfp's so the baby bug must be going round :haha: xxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Do you have any twinges at 5 dpo??? Experienced by 7.5 percent aparently lol

I'm been weepy ths afternoon doing my painting, remembered painting this time last year and getting excited then. Jeremy Kyle doesn't help.


Seen loads of bfps on here ths month also. Hopefully yours soon x


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> Do you have any twinges at 5 dpo??? Experienced by 7.5 percent aparently lol
> 
> I'm been weepy ths afternoon doing my painting, remembered painting this time last year and getting excited then. Jeremy Kyle doesn't help.
> 
> 
> Seen loads of bfps on here ths month also. Hopefully yours soon x

:haha:nope, not got nothing... :haha:no cramps... nothing, that thing on the ticker.. yeah, makes me laugh, its only cos people tick it, probably 90% of them were bfn... i didnt have anything with josh, last month was just horrible... PAIN, PAIN, PAIN :cry: xxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

:wave:

Its FRIDAY :happydance:

And I go on holiday on monday :happydance: :dance: 

Hope your all well. 
I have no Idea what CD I am .. Starting to bug me not knowing haha. 

1 more month of not using the monitor and then im going to have to start using it again :haha:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

We are off on hols Monday too ! Get af or bfp while we are away


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Same!!

Well heres to us both getting our BFP. Fingers xd. 

It will mean Im either a grumpy cow or a happy bunny :haha:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Wine or not to wine !


----------



## Lazydaisys

Wine time until you have a postive thats my rule. I gave up drinking for the first 12 months of ttc...I had wine last weekend before my AF, but then I think knew my month was over. The hospital told me I could drink so many - can't remember what they said units per week which made me feel less guilty. I only have an odd glass here and there. 

Hope you both have nice hols and of course bfps.


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Ive learnt to relax about things too. 

I stopped doing so much thinking I would get pregnant straight away and all will be good. 

But I have discovered people get pregnant all the time and alot are unplanned and therefore people drink up until they realise they are pregnant and go on to have healthy babies so it cant be that bad!


----------



## Lazydaisys

I think we should try and be healthy and try and be good ha ha, but not beat ourselves up if we are not always perfect. TTC as we now know can be a long process xX


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Im trying to take a step back. Im only coming on here when I am on my TWW.

I got a bit obsessive which I dont think was helping!

Im feeling so much more laid back about it. Its nice to think about other things not Just TTC!
Obviously everytime me and DH DTD Im thinking ohhh hope this does it but Im not constantly thinking about it :)


----------



## Mrs Doddy

I'm trying not to but I just can't help it its so hard ! Tee even though I've said I'm not going to test early is still killing me - I have no patience at all !


----------



## sarahkr

:haha:afternoon ladies... its bloody galaxy girl :haha: gracing us lmao :haha: when you all off on your hols??? and where?? 
yep, laizy you can drink, 2 glasses of wine per day... anything over is an alcoholic lmao, so my bottle of vodka is deffo over :haha: well look at me and josh, i didn't bloody know, i was 6 1/2 weeks before i found out... so i was hammering the ale, partying etc... so yeah, loads of people dont know, well it used to be 2 glasses for women, it might be less now, i mean i was on 2 bottles a day when they told me the units, so i was like whatever trevor.... i'm an alky, end of!!! 
galaxy-you off this week biatch? xxx
lazy-did your sticks come? xxx
mrs doddy- good luck with testin hun, when is af due? xxxx
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

I don't normally drink but I do feel like it at the moment 

Due on Wednesday 9 dpo today


----------



## sarahkr

Mrs Doddy said:


> I don't normally drink but I do feel like it at the moment
> 
> Due on Wednesday 9 dpo today

:happydance:oooh are you waiting or testing? xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Waiting , I've got two tests I will take on holiday for Thursday if nothing, I always cave and test even tho I say I will wait but it only leads to disappointment and don't want to spoil the holiday so will just take each day as it comes. I said I would be laid back about ttc 2 as the wanting for a child wouldn't be in the same way as we already have one- well as the time has gone on its not different !


----------



## sarahkr

Mrs Doddy said:


> Waiting , I've got two tests I will take on holiday for Thursday if nothing, I always cave and test even tho I say I will wait but it only leads to disappointment and don't want to spoil the holiday so will just take each day as it comes. I said I would be laid back about ttc 2 as the wanting for a child wouldn't be in the same way as we already have one- well as the time has gone on its not different !

yeah, i'm not even bothering testing, the worst that could happen is af doesn't come on the 9th if i'm not.... i've always been like clockwork, so really hoping it sorts its self out.. well obviously hopin for a bfp... but just not feeling it, so af on time would not disappoint mexxxxx:hugs:
oh where you off hun? xxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Doddy

How funny we are all due sometime next week ... All bfp's hopefully ! We might be surprised and not feel that bfp's will happen and they will 

Going to centre parcs, have felt like a single mum for a few weeks as h is so busy we all need some family time + a little bean hopefully !


----------



## sarahkr

Mrs Doddy said:


> How funny we are all due sometime next week ... All bfp's hopefully ! We might be surprised and not feel that bfp's will happen and they will
> 
> Going to centre parcs, have felt like a single mum for a few weeks as h is so busy we all need some family time + a little bean hopefully !

:hugs:ahhh yeah, i remember you saying center parks, how ace!!! yeah family time is great, but me and andy are going on our own, as we need time out, plus it would be to hot for josh in july, my mum and dad have got a caravan and awning, so in the summer hols, gonna go somewhere with him and take the doggies too, looked at bloody c/p... fuckin hell... its well expensive, we wont be going there, it would cost more than our ai in turkey on the 5th july :growlmad: so gonna go somewhere like that, but cheaper :haha: xxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Lol it can be - we paid £460 mon to Friday taking some of our own food £50, will eat out once, BBQ, and eat in a few times so will keep costs down , we have booked bowling, messy play and roller skating for lo about £30, swimming is free and lots of walks 

When we costed abroad it would have been £2k plus eep ! 

Ooh holiday without kids I can't wait for that day lol


----------



## sarahkr

hahaha it sounds good in theory but i know what i'm like, as soon as i get to the airport.. i'll start missing the little wally head lol, but, i'd get fined if i took him out of school, and he would REALLY MOAN about heat, so i would be annoyed with him anyway... christ when we were looking last month for c/p it came to well over a grand.... but i'd still love to go, maybe one day xxxxxxx


----------



## Galaxy Girl

I go monday Sarah. 

Im refusing to take any tests with me!! If im correct AF is due on thursday and I know she is going to come or trick me and be late :growlmad: 
She was early last cycle but I put that down to not Ovulating as I didnt see a peak on the monitor last cycle. 

This cycle I have gone all natural and not done a thing other than DTD as and when we have wanted it :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> I go monday Sarah.
> 
> Im refusing to take any tests with me!! If im correct AF is due on thursday and I know she is going to come or trick me and be late :growlmad:
> She was early last cycle but I put that down to not Ovulating as I didnt see a peak on the monitor last cycle.
> 
> This cycle I have gone all natural and not done a thing other than DTD as and when we have wanted it :haha:

did you ov this month hun? :shrug: just got a letter from my ultrasound on my liver... i have to have it done every 3 months.... wtf is unremarkable???? i've heard of remarkable????? :shrug: its "slighty large and has suggestion of fat infiltration, but otherwise unremarkable" wtf does that mean? am i dying or not? :haha: wish they'd just get it over with and tell me, yes i will die in 10 years, or no, its on the mend.... ffs xxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Hi yep sticks came this morning and ordered some preg tests also to add to my little stash.Dh thought my little package from the post man was a DVD! . Got first response as I havent tried those. Feels weird having a month off weird when I've been obsessing for over a year and a half but I decided to try and enjoy it like a holiday. 
Been a right geek this week first the painting and today food shopping and gardening. I'm slowly turning turning into a proper little housewife. Still not as good a galaxy with the cooking but I'm going to give that a go soon!

I love coming on here I don't think this stressful, I think it's a great place to come be honest and vent frustrations I can imagine us all chatting for years now x


----------



## Lazydaisys

I keep doing posts that don't come up on here posted one this morning that's vanished. 

Does unremarkable mean they can't see anything majorly bad? It sounds like something Simon cowell would say. Next they might say your liver is 'distinctly average-although slightly enlarged'.' Slightly' sounds good though. Hopefully it's on the mend xx


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> I keep doing posts that don't come up on here posted one this morning that's vanished.
> 
> Does unremarkable mean they can't see anything majorly bad? It sounds like something Simon cowell would say. Next they might say your liver is 'distinctly average-although slightly enlarged'.' Slightly' sounds good though. Hopefully it's on the mend xx

:haha:yeah your right, thats what it means lmao, i'm gonna call him simon cowell when i see him lmfto xxxxxxxx:haha::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> I keep doing posts that don't come up on here posted one this morning that's vanished.
> 
> Does unremarkable mean they can't see anything majorly bad? It sounds like something Simon cowell would say. Next they might say your liver is 'distinctly average-although slightly enlarged'.' Slightly' sounds good though. Hopefully it's on the mend xx

:haha:sorry missed the other one underneath, yeah i love comin on here too, not stressful at all xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

I love coming on here too girls but I just needed a break from even talking about TTC with anyone. But Im all good now and will be on here daily and listening to DH saying "your not on that forum again are you" :haha: 

I keep missing you guys though! I obviously come on at odd times :haha: 

Sarah I have no idea If I have OV this cycle as I havent been checking anything at all. So just pot luck if anything does come of it! Although I am feeling hopeful


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Sarah - hope all is ok with your liver - what happens now ?? 

Holiday from ttc is hard work ! I did that the first month - no opks or anything and I went crazy not knowing what was going on and when I would be due on or could test - got a cbfm swiftly after .. I'm such a control freak 

Had a good day today - waiting for Chinese yum


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Galaxy - good luck xx


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Dont talk about chinese Im starving!!! :haha:

Enjoy :hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Mrs doddy I'm a total control freak also. I have everything planned and I am very selfish sometimes because I always want things done my way. I'm trying to be less of a control freak. This ttc business just proves you cant plan, organise and determine everything although I've had a very good try.

Galaxy I totally understand why it's a good idea to take a break from here i sometimes have a couple of days off myself or just dip in. I go on facebook less now because of the daily baby briefings so probably swapped my facebook time for this.


----------



## sarahkr

Mrs Doddy said:


> Sarah - hope all is ok with your liver - what happens now ??
> 
> Holiday from ttc is hard work ! I did that the first month - no opks or anything and I went crazy not knowing what was going on and when I would be due on or could test - got a cbfm swiftly after .. I'm such a control freak
> 
> Had a good day today - waiting for Chinese yum

:hugs:thanks hun, i'll be seeing simon cowell in august lmao lazy :haha: bloody specialist terms, so i take it i'm not in the 7-10 bracket of life expectancy of ten years :shrug: hope so xxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Dont talk about chinese Im starving!!! :haha:
> 
> Enjoy :hugs:

:haha:well i hope you get your bfp soon chiccy... nah you dont come on at strange times, wally head... :haha: i had a lovely indian for tea.... mmmmmm yummy xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

I went out for dinner in the end!! It was yummy!

Good dinners all round then :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> I went out for dinner in the end!! It was yummy!
> 
> Good dinners all round then :haha:

:haha:what you doin up so late lol, where did you go? went bloody supermarket shopping today, and i actually had the hunger shakes, i thought i was gonna open somethin off the shelf lol, was proper hungry, so got back and ordered an indian... mmm yummy, seein psychic tomoz :happydance: cant wait xxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Well our Chinese took and hour and a half omg ! Think they had forgorten when I called - was good tho - other half for lunch tommorow !


----------



## sarahkr

Mrs Doddy said:


> Well our Chinese took and hour and a half omg ! Think they had forgorten when I called - was good tho - other half for lunch tommorow !

eye, eye.... were all bloody on lmao... lol your like me, eat half/save half :haha: xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

I used to be able to eat it all ! 

Argh 4 more days , am not the most patient of people .... Just need to know, am going mad !


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Am cramping this morning :-( loosing hope now


----------



## sarahkr

mornin ladies,
mrs doddy cramping is ok, as long as your not in agony!! when is af due hun? how many dpo are you? it could be implantation :) xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Doddy

10dpo hon , its not bad but its there 

Yes it could be - well am due on Wednesday by all the charts - so not long to wait


----------



## sarahkr

implantation occurs anywhere between 6-10 dpo hun, and NOT everyone spots... so i'd guess thats what your experiencing hun ;) xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Doddy

I hope so x


----------



## sarahkr

Mrs Doddy said:


> I hope so x

:thumbup:i'd say so hun :happydance:xxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Ohhhh Sarah I hope your Physic goes well .. Looking forward to hearing about it. 

Mrs Doddy it sounds hopeful, my fingers are xd for you :hugs: 

I think AF will be coming I have the spots on my face to prove it :cry: 

Oh well got my holiday to enjoy and worry about AF as and when she comes. 

Hope your all well


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Oh and Sarah I was up late because I ended up waiting up till 4am for Jay to get home from work. 

Im knackered today :haha:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Galaxy I always get a spot on my nose when af is comin lol


----------



## sarahkr

mornin ladies,
yeah psychic went well, a bit of the same as before, about me and andy, his job, my mum, its my grandad that i've been feeling with me, those footsteps you hear when your walking, well its my grandad lol, i thought he'd come through for me :) cant let my mum n dad listen to the tape... as there was a private message about the alcoholic... not me, i've done good, i'm out of any danger, but, my mum is an alcoholic.. not sure if there is something up with her internally, but i'm not to get involved, and she wont listen anyway, which is true, her belly is bloated, she started drinking heavy when my grandad died (the one i told you that died in broadgreen hospital having a little op) but, it was a private message, nothing i didnt already know... and she's always said she wouldn't stop drinking, and she's gonna die anyway, so she might as well drink herself to death!! now i wish she'd never have said that... she still blames me for everything, which she does! ermm... i got the wish card! thats about it, and look out for a special birthday in feb/march... well she asked if i was trying?? i got the empress, so i looked at her... she said has he got any kids? i said no, she said well i'm seeing a couple of kids, and i took the risk and it payed off, i know what she's talking about there too... so all in all, i think my mum is ill, and we'll get our wish??? so thats about it really, 
so how are you all?
galaxy a spot on your nose you noggin doesn't mean af is on her way lmao xxxxx


----------



## Lazydaisys

Hey everybody. Just realised I'd forgotten to Delete my browsing history from using the ipad and looking on here yesterday and looking at the history I can see that dh has retraced some of my steps. You can ended up looking at all sorts on here. Yesterday I was looking at baby names and the ins and outs of ivf. Hea going think I'm obsessed or I may have worried him.

I'm not usually secretive about my online antics but like to be able to vent private lol 

Hows everybody? Any symptoms anybody? X


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> Hey everybody. Just realised I'd forgotten to Delete my browsing history from using the ipad and looking on here yesterday and looking at the history I can see that dh has retraced some of my steps. You can ended up looking at all sorts on here. Yesterday I was looking at baby names and the ins and outs of ivf. Hea going think I'm obsessed or I may have worried him.
> 
> I'm not usually secretive about my online antics but like to be able to vent private lol
> 
> Hows everybody? Any symptoms anybody? X

:haha:sneaky men, no bit of cramping the past two days.. but thats it hun xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Any backache?? Lol x


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> Any backache?? Lol x

:haha:oh i'm keeled over with it lmao, what have i got today...???? :haha: ah, cant see cos i'm typing lol, i tell you something that i have noticed, i'm a proper bitch.. :haha: no i mean even more so, i'm ok one minute, then snap.... i was fine till about 8pm last night, then i went into sulk mode??? fuck knows, it was probably cos andy came home lmao, i was quite happy on my tod, looking through ebay, no really as soon as he walked through the door.. i had proper face ache???????? :haha::haha: is that on the ticker :haha:xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Lol Sarah I can get like that ! It's normally around ovulation tho ! 

So first day of holiday and dispite a late bedtime madam has woken at 6.30am :-( we are lazing in bed watching milkshake on c5 listening to the ducks on the lake 

I'm getting impatient now - no pregnancy symptoms or af symptoms apart from a whooper of a zit on my nose - due on tommorow ....... My gut feeling is af will arrive


----------



## sarahkr

Mrs Doddy said:


> Lol Sarah I can get like that ! It's normally around ovulation tho !
> 
> So first day of holiday and dispite a late bedtime madam has woken at 6.30am :-( we are lazing in bed watching milkshake on c5 listening to the ducks on the lake
> 
> I'm getting impatient now - no pregnancy symptoms or af symptoms apart from a whooper of a zit on my nose - due on tommorow ....... My gut feeling is af will arrive

funny you should say that mrs d, i did a cheap opk yesterday cos i had like ov pains, and it was positive???? i told andy he was ooohhh lets go to bed, i was like fuck off, you cant ovulate twice, or can you??? af is due sunday :shrug:
you on your hols now hun? :haha: and on b n b ? now thats what i call dedication lmao, have you taken a test with you? :shrug: cant ask for nicer weather :winkwink: xxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

I think it is possible ? Unusual tho 

Yes I've got one test 

Well, it's either come on here or watch Children's tv !!


----------



## sarahkr

Mrs Doddy said:


> I think it is possible ? Unusual tho
> 
> Yes I've got one test
> 
> Well, it's either come on here or watch Children's tv !!

:haha: well it is me, i am unique lmao, nothins impossible with me :haha: i just think my body doesn't know what its doin lol, 
so whats the weather like for you? arrrgghhh it must be well hard for you, i bet your in cant be arsed mode.... thinking about af... how many dpo r u hun? what test did you take with you? what you gonna do, ride it out till tomoz? xxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Weather is amazing - couldn't ask for better , our lodge is by the lake so lo fed some baby ducks yesterday ! Tho for such a family orientated place they didn't think things through when they put fridge toddler level and locks on the inside of the bedroom doors lol 

I'm 12dpo and have a super drug frer test they've been good and cheaper that cb ones. I'm going to hold out , what's another day right ? Will test Thursday if nothing by then.


----------



## sarahkr

Mrs Doddy said:


> Weather is amazing - couldn't ask for better , our lodge is by the lake so lo fed some baby ducks yesterday ! Tho for such a family orientated place they didn't think things through when they put fridge toddler level and locks on the inside of the bedroom doors lol
> 
> I'm 12dpo and have a super drug frer test they've been good and cheaper that cb ones. I'm going to hold out , what's another day right ? Will test Thursday if nothing by then.

where abouts did you go hun? down south? oh i hope af doesn't come for you :growlmad: ahhh theres only a couple of days between us then, my belly is making the weirdest noises ever... i'd love to know whats actually going on in there :haha:
what makes you think af is on her way? do you usually get her am/pm or afternoon hun? xxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Suffolk x 

Normally pm I think - nothing like dragging it out even more !! I don't know - nothing concrete to suggest either way but its just a feeling :-(


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Ohhhhh I hate the build up to AF. 

I know shes going to come. booo hooo


----------



## sarahkr

Mrs Doddy said:


> Suffolk x
> 
> Normally pm I think - nothing like dragging it out even more !! I don't know - nothing concrete to suggest either way but its just a feeling :-(

yeah like me, so af is due sunday, so sat night i will spot, then wake, full flow to af... sunday :growlmad:
do you get af pains, or moodiness before af? i only ever get the af pains on the day... but i will spot the night before?? xxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Ohhhhh I hate the build up to AF.
> 
> I know shes going to come. booo hooo

:haha:thought you were on holiday, how is it? why whats up with you? how do you know, its not that bloody spot on your nose is it noggin head lmao:haha: xxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

I am on holiday!! Up watching cbeebies with my neice while my sister sleepa in. 

Im a early bird and had to get up!

Spots and gas says it all :-(. Af due thursday


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> I am on holiday!! Up watching cbeebies with my neice while my sister sleepa in.
> 
> Im a early bird and had to get up!
> 
> Spots and gas says it all :-(. Af due thursday

what time will your sis get up? does she always sleep in? ooohhh bet the weathers gorge :happydance: what you doing there today chiccy?
spots and gas can be a sign of pregnancy.. do you usually get gas when af is due? i get the occasional spot, but nothing major, no gas or anything... just af pains on the day... xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Yeah sadly this is what I always get :-(. 

God knows what time my sister will be up but i would like to get showered and dressed lok.

Going to find a supermarket - tescos is the closests and its a 20 min drive but we need food!! 

Then going to take a walk to the beach.

This evening my sister wants to go to the entertainment. 

How are you?


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Yeah sadly this is what I always get :-(.
> 
> God knows what time my sister will be up but i would like to get showered and dressed lok.
> 
> Going to find a supermarket - tescos is the closests and its a 20 min drive but we need food!!
> 
> Then going to take a walk to the beach.
> 
> This evening my sister wants to go to the entertainment.
> 
> How are you?

:growlmad:god, that would piss me off.... if it was my brother, i would be waking him by now!!! i know its a holiday and everything but its also a holiday for your niece and you :growlmad: go fuckin wake her up!!! 
how come you aint got food chiccy? is it an apartment? how old is the little one? cant you just tie your hair back and nip to the supermarket, then have a shower when you get back :shrug: oooh you've got more patience than me :haha:
yeah i'm ok hun, apart from wanting to rip everyones head off :haha: nothin new there... lol, 
what the entertainment? something for the kids? you in a bad mood too lol? xxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

No im in a good mood. Evies back in bed now lol. Shes 3 months old. 

I dont mind helping out but I dont like it when she expects me to do things so i often have to remind her whose child she is! Lol. 

Both asleep so im going to grab a shower now. 

We are self catering and only went to the little shop last night to grab dome bits for dinner. 

Now got to go to the supermarket for rest of the week. 
Its kinda in the middle of no where so got to drive to find it!


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> No im in a good mood. Evies back in bed now lol. Shes 3 months old.
> 
> I dont mind helping out but I dont like it when she expects me to do things so i often have to remind her whose child she is! Lol.
> 
> Both asleep so im going to grab a shower now.
> 
> We are self catering and only went to the little shop last night to grab dome bits for dinner.
> 
> Now got to go to the supermarket for rest of the week.
> Its kinda in the middle of no where so got to drive to find it!

ah well at least you can get a shower now, have you got a tom tom? or do you know where your going? are you gonna go without her?
yeah i know what you mean, its her child, i know you'll love helping out, but it is still your holiday too :winkwink: xxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Galaxy - I hope we are both wrong about af 

Ah 3 months bless , hope she sleeps lots x


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Sooooo af due today eepppp, very anxious


----------



## sarahkr

Mrs Doddy said:


> Sooooo af due today eepppp, very anxious

:hugs:oh mrs d, i hope the witch stays away for all of us hun :) good luck, hows your holiday/weather? what you up to today to distract yourself? xxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Hope Af stays away today Mrs D!! 

Mines due tomorrow and I know the witch will be here :cry: 

Oh well always next month :shrug: 

Sarah how was your reading?? 

I use the sat nav on my phone  

Went to the entertainment last night and got chatted up!! So funny :haha: 

Planning on going shopping today .... If we can find a town centre lol


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Hope Af stays away today Mrs D!!
> 
> Mines due tomorrow and I know the witch will be here :cry:
> 
> Oh well always next month :shrug:
> 
> Sarah how was your reading??
> 
> I use the sat nav on my phone
> 
> Went to the entertainment last night and got chatted up!! So funny :haha:
> 
> Planning on going shopping today .... If we can find a town centre lol

:haha:you go girl, did you do the whole ring thing, and pont to it and say sorry lmao :haha: how do you know the witch will get you, your not still on about that spot :haha: i wrote on here what she said, basically the same, cant let my mum hear the tape tho, as it was my grandad that came through and he was talking about the alcoholic, not me, i've done good, it didntr sound so promising :cry: i have tried to talk to my mum about her drinking, but she wont listen, and she said that drinking will be the death of her... :cry: but after what i heard, i wish she had never have said that, we went out for a meal with mum n dad last night, i said to her i'll pay for her to go for her birthday... and she agreed :thumbup: so hopefully, helen might be able to get through to her, but then she's just happy in drinkin herself to death :cry:
whats the weather like chiccy? was it cheesy entertainment lol? xxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Oh sorry I must of missed that post. 

Because ive been a bit crampy, spotty and gassy all the things I get before AF :cry: 

Weather is lovely  

Yeah hopefully it might scare your mum into taking action :hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Oh sorry I must of missed that post.
> 
> Because ive been a bit crampy, spotty and gassy all the things I get before AF :cry:
> 
> Weather is lovely
> 
> Yeah hopefully it might scare your mum into taking action :hugs:

:nope:i doubt it hun, she always said that when she dies she'll go out with a glass of wine in her hand, but helen knew this and said... i'm not to waste any more time in trying to get through to her, she said theres no point in trying to help, so i kinda teared up and asked if it was too late? :shrug: she looked at me straight in the eye and said i dont know, but i cant do anything :shrug: it was her dad that was telling me this.... :cry: so i really want her to go, and then she can come back here and i'll listn to the tape with her, the only thing is, helen knows alot about me... i just dont want to phone and say can i book my mum in????:shrug:
:growlmad:ahhhh our weathers shit... lucky bugger :winkwink:
cramps and spots and things are also signs of early pg chiccy :happydance: it aint over till the witch shows her face :happydance: xxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

what phone network are you on chiccy? xxxx


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Im on Orange hun. 

Get someone else to book it for your mum maybe :shrug: 

Well i suppose time will tell. Im not feeling hopeful though :-(


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Im on Orange hun.
> 
> Get someone else to book it for your mum maybe :shrug:
> 
> Well i suppose time will tell. Im not feeling hopeful though :-(

:thumbup:yeah i might get andy to do it
oh no the only reason i was asking, was cos i'm on t mobile, and if i added you as a friend, to my account, you and me would get unlimited calls, texts and pictures to eachother... gutted, change your network :haha:
yeah, its just waiting now, did you take a test with you chiccy? xxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

No I didnt bring a test. I thoughy if AF doesnt arrivr ill test when i get home.

Well orange and T-mobile are as one now. If orange cant give mr signal it goes to T-mobile


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Arghh its annoying trying to use my phone lol. Excuse any spelling mistakes etc


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> No I didnt bring a test. I thoughy if AF doesnt arrivr ill test when i get home.
> 
> Well orange and T-mobile are as one now. If orange cant give mr signal it goes to T-mobile

:haha:yeah i asked about them merging, but he said no, orange is orange, and t mobile is t mobile, oh i might as well add you to my family and friends then, does it often change to t mobile? if it does, it wont cost you to text or phone me?? not that we've actually spoken yet, but we will :winkwink:
:thumbup:yeah i suppose if af doesnt come, then a few days aint gonna hurt xxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

I can't stand AF day. Sometimes I'm almost relieved when it comes a day early. Fingers crossed she stays away! X


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> I can't stand AF day. Sometimes I'm almost relieved when it comes a day early. Fingers crossed she stays away! X

:hugs:helllooooo stranger, you ok hun? xxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Lazydaisys said:


> I can't stand AF day. Sometimes I'm almost relieved when it comes a day early. Fingers crossed she stays away! X

Yes I know exactly what you mean ... Albeit I don't want her to come lol


----------



## sarahkr

Mrs Doddy said:


> Lazydaisys said:
> 
> 
> I can't stand AF day. Sometimes I'm almost relieved when it comes a day early. Fingers crossed she stays away! X
> 
> Yes I know exactly what you mean ... Albeit I don't want her to come lolClick to expand...

:winkwink:how u gettin on mrs d? xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

I'm on day 9. Forgot to test yesterday and haven't really looked at my machine as not trying this month. Tested today and straight to high. Hoping its not going to be highs all month. Got my smileys ready for days 13-17 to pinpoint exact day for future reference. I'm turning into a baby making geek!

I rang hospital to try to change my procedure date to before ovulation as it will be day 17 when I go to get tubes checked. The hospital only do the procedure one morning every month so it's not possible to change it. Hoping I ovulate after day 17 this month.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Set up a journal the other day in ltttc to bore everybody with my baby making geek ness. But struggling to figure out how to link it below using my iPad.


----------



## sarahkr

yeah that would be good, if you were ovulating, they could tell you too lol, dont ask me how to link it hun,i aint got a clue xxxxxx


----------



## Galaxy Girl

When Orange cant give me signal T-mobile does. I thought it had merged into 1 but still their own companies :shrug:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> When Orange cant give me signal T-mobile does. I thought it had merged into 1 but still their own companies :shrug:

yeah, they just merged onto EE, but they are still two different companies :growlmad: what you up to chic? xxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Another month down :-( bollocks onto month 7

Will completely reset monitor and off we go again <sigh>


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Lazydaisys said:


> Set up a journal the other day in ltttc to bore everybody with my baby making geek ness. But struggling to figure out how to link it below using my iPad.

I'm not Sure how I did mine - copied the toolbar link and pasted it I
Think


----------



## Lazydaisys

I tried to do that. I copied it but couldn't paste, think I'm struggling because its a ipad not a laptop. I need a mouse so u can right click! Lol x


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Lazydaisys said:


> I tried to do that. I copied it but couldn't paste, think I'm struggling because its a ipad not a laptop. I need a mouse so u can right click! Lol x

If it's the same as an I phone you should be able to hold down the link and it will gie you an option to copy then hold it down and paste


----------



## sarahkr

Mrs Doddy said:


> Another month down :-( bollocks onto month 7
> 
> Will completely reset monitor and off we go again <sigh>

:growlmad:oh ffs.... is any of us gonna get a bfp???? :growlmad: you ok hun? xxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> I tried to do that. I copied it but couldn't paste, think I'm struggling because its a ipad not a laptop. I need a mouse so u can right click! Lol x

i've got a mac, no mouse, to right click on a mac is control and tap on the pad hun :thumbup: xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

sarahkr said:


> Mrs Doddy said:
> 
> 
> Another month down :-( bollocks onto month 7
> 
> Will completely reset monitor and off we go again <sigh>
> 
> :growlmad:oh ffs.... is any of us gonna get a bfp???? :growlmad: you ok hun? xxx:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah I'm fine - you just got to get on with it x


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Sorry AF got you Mrs Doddy :hugs: 
Hope it hasnt spoilt your holiday 

I have a feeling AF is going to come tomorrow. I think my cycle is more 29days rather than 28. But it may surprise me. I generally come on late afternoon 

Hope your all well


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Sorry AF got you Mrs Doddy :hugs:
> Hope it hasnt spoilt your holiday
> 
> I have a feeling AF is going to come tomorrow. I think my cycle is more 29days rather than 28. But it may surprise me. I generally come on late afternoon
> 
> Hope your all well

:hugs:hello chiccy, hows the holiday going?? what naughtyness have you been up to lol? :haha: whats the weather like hun? whats your plans for today?? 
the witch might not come at all :happydance: xxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

The witch will come I am 100% sure of that lol. 

Well looking forward to going home to be honest. 
My sister is messy and lazy and I cant deal with it!! 

And she wants me to have the baby but then gets funny when people persume shes mine. Well derrrrr :haha:

Weather is lush. Sister want to go out in the car but i dont want to be driving all the time. She doesnt drive.

Anyway rant over :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> The witch will come I am 100% sure of that lol.
> 
> Well looking forward to going home to be honest.
> My sister is messy and lazy and I cant deal with it!!
> 
> And she wants me to have the baby but then gets funny when people persume shes mine. Well derrrrr :haha:
> 
> Weather is lush. Sister want to go out in the car but i dont want to be driving all the time. She doesnt drive.
> 
> Anyway rant over :haha:

:haha:you've well got more patience than me :haha: i would never go away with my brother!!! lmao, i dont blame you for not wanting to drive chic, have they got a pool and that? 
don't tell me, you've got another spot lmao :haha:
xxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Galaxy Girl said:


> Sorry AF got you Mrs Doddy :hugs:
> Hope it hasnt spoilt your holiday
> 
> I have a feeling AF is going to come tomorrow. I think my cycle is more 29days rather than 28. But it may surprise me. I generally come on late afternoon
> 
> Hope your all well

No it's fine x disappointed but hey ho - onwards and upwards 

Hope your wrong about af tho sometimes you just know don't you x


----------



## Galaxy Girl

I like your attitude Mrs D. Its good to stay positive even though its really hard to at times.


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> I like your attitude Mrs D. Its good to stay positive even though its really hard to at times.

:thumbup:yep, it is indeed, hows the holiday going?? fallen out yet?? lmao :haha:xxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Galaxy Girl said:


> I like your attitude Mrs D. Its good to stay positive even though its really hard to at times.

I've been pregnant twice - I know it can and will happen - I won't lie it gets harder each month it fails , there's no majic cure so just got to keep trying 

I didn't bring the monitor on hols so will set it when we get back


----------



## sarahkr

Mrs Doddy said:


> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> I like your attitude Mrs D. Its good to stay positive even though its really hard to at times.
> 
> I've been pregnant twice - I know it can and will happen - I won't lie it gets harder each month it fails , there's no majic cure so just got to keep trying
> 
> I didn't bring the monitor on hols so will set it when we get backClick to expand...

when you back hun? you on cd1 today then? xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

sarahkr said:


> Mrs Doddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> I like your attitude Mrs D. Its good to stay positive even though its really hard to at times.
> 
> I've been pregnant twice - I know it can and will happen - I won't lie it gets harder each month it fails , there's no majic cure so just got to keep trying
> 
> I didn't bring the monitor on hols so will set it when we get backClick to expand...
> 
> when you back hun? you on cd1 today then? xxxxx:hugs:Click to expand...

We leave tommorow , stopping at my aunts for lunch on the way back 

Cd 1 today yes and due on again for my birthday weekend when I'm having a spa day - great !


----------



## sarahkr

ahhh mrs d, its a pain in the arse, mine will be due in turkey :( if this one is not successful, but fx'd i might not happen.. but got bad af cramps today... never get them till the day :( xxxxxx


----------



## Lazydaisys

Hey everybody. My clear blue monitor is 'high' for a change today!! Feels so weird waiting for ov but no bding. It's like waiting at the bus stop for a bus but not jumping on the bus when it finally comes.

Annoying quote from gorgeous best friend yesterday. I rang her yesterday and her husband answered the phone for her and took the phone to her and she answered she said ' the only perk to being pregnant is having hubby at my beck and call!' I was soooooooo tempted to say the main perk of being pregnant is you get to have a bloody baby!! Lol 

Galaxy you are very patient with your sister I hope she appreciates what a lovely sister you are.

What are you up this week Sarah? When you off to turkey I've always wanted to go there.

Off to sunbathe in my garden on my last day off from work:-(


----------



## Galaxy Girl

:wave:

IM HOME :happydance:

It has been a great holiday but Im looking forward to relaxing over the weekend .. Although im babysitting tomorrow night but never mind. 

Hope your all well :hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Yeah I'm babysitting tomorrow night also! Hope you get your relaxing weekend x


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> Hey everybody. My clear blue monitor is 'high' for a change today!! Feels so weird waiting for ov but no bding. It's like waiting at the bus stop for a bus but not jumping on the bus when it finally comes.
> 
> Annoying quote from gorgeous best friend yesterday. I rang her yesterday and her husband answered the phone for her and took the phone to her and she answered she said ' the only perk to being pregnant is having hubby at my beck and call!' I was soooooooo tempted to say the main perk of being pregnant is you get to have a bloody baby!! Lol
> 
> Galaxy you are very patient with your sister I hope she appreciates what a lovely sister you are.
> 
> What are you up this week Sarah? When you off to turkey I've always wanted to go there.
> 
> Off to sunbathe in my garden on my last day off from work:-(

:hugs:ahhh bless you, i know its hard hun, but think it will be worth it :hugs: this week, fuck all, course work, really bad mood got the mother in law comin to stay tomoz.... :growlmad: she ALWAYS opens the flood gates :growlmad: i'm going to turkey on the 5th july hun, cant bloody wait :happydance: so need it, i'm well snappy/stressed :growlmad: xxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> :wave:
> 
> IM HOME :happydance:
> 
> It has been a great holiday but Im looking forward to relaxing over the weekend .. Although im babysitting tomorrow night but never mind.
> 
> Hope your all well :hugs:

:happydance:yey... did you have a good time hun??? did af come??? xxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Yeah It was great!! Started to miss Jay though :haha: :blush:

No Af hasnt showed her face yet BUT she will, My bet is tomorrow!!!


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Yeah It was great!! Started to miss Jay though :haha: :blush:
> 
> No Af hasnt showed her face yet BUT she will, My bet is tomorrow!!!

:hugs:ahhh how sweet :haha: i wish andy would fuck off to his mums for a bit :growlmad: god he's gettin on my tits :haha: well your a day late chiccy :happydance: are you gonna test? xxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

:haha: 

Oh dear!! Have you tried hinting for him to go out? Whys he getting on your tits anyway?

No im not going to waste any tests when I have been a couple of days late before. 

Ohh hold on when is your AF due??? :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> :haha:
> 
> Oh dear!! Have you tried hinting for him to go out? Whys he getting on your tits anyway?
> 
> No im not going to waste any tests when I have been a couple of days late before.
> 
> Ohh hold on when is your AF due??? :haha:

:haha:i dont hint chic, i just shout and scream!!! i dont want his fuckin mum here, i dont wanna go out for a meal with his brother on sunday, I JUST WANT TO BE LEFT ALONE!!! :growlmad: 
well, my friggin body is trying to atm, so i dont know.. should be sunday :shrug: but i've had cramps again and a friggin positive opk... i tell you it doesn't know what its doing?? i really think it wants to come now :haha: xxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

My mother in law is coming around tomorrow and I've already planned to get my nails done, I booked it three weeks ago and dh knew..Shes going to think I did it on purpose as i havent been in the last three times she been round. Dh always seems to invite them when I'm out... But no way am I changing my plans.

Hope AF is stays away for you both, that would be great if you both got bfps the same month.
X


----------



## Galaxy Girl

What a beautiful sunny morning. But what to do today while hubbys working!??


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> What a beautiful sunny morning. But what to do today while hubbys working!??

:flower:mornin, still no af chiccy? god my body's being so weird :wacko: its like trying to have af, but fluid is comin out??? do you think its ok? :cry: 
:haha:you can have the MIL to come and stay with you if you want :haha: GOD I'M PISSED OFF ALREADY.... :haha: she's not even here :haha: how am i supposed to entertain her, i'm constantly checkin whats drippin out of me?? :cry: HELP... can i come and stay with you for the weekend lol xxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Yes come and stay with me.

What kind of fluid hun? 

No AF yes but still really gassy :blush:
Usually comes late afternoon so not getting my hopes up


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Yes come and stay with me.
> 
> What kind of fluid hun?
> 
> No AF yes but still really gassy :blush:
> Usually comes late afternoon so not getting my hopes up

:haha:right i'm getting the train lmao, god i'd love to be at your's right now :winkwink:
err it feels like water, but i've got a pad on, and theres nothing there??? but i've checked my cm, its milky/creamy :wacko: but i've got af cramps, like its deffo trying to... but nothing as of yet :wacko: i never bloody buy pads, but with MIL comin, i cant keep pulling my pants down lmao :haha: she always opens the flood gates!! so if i survive the weekend, fx'd... oh god i hope its not another disaster :cry: xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Good luck girls x keepin my fingers crossed for you x

I've got the holiday blues now :-( I turned my freezer off by mistake so have had the throw loads away - not in a good mood ! 

Plus I can't get my monitor to totally reset with the unused stick - argh last day tommorow to get it sorted or I can't use it this month


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Big hugs Mrs Doddy :hugs: 
Im back from my holiday too. Im happy to be back though as missed hubs lol. 

Hope you manage to sort your monitor. 

Im going to do 1 more month without mine then reset it


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Big hugs Mrs Doddy :hugs: 
Im back from my holiday too. Im happy to be back though as missed hubs lol. 

Hope you manage to sort your monitor. 

Im going to do 1 more month without mine then reset it


----------



## sarahkr

you might not need to reset it hun :) xxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Galaxy Girl said:


> Big hugs Mrs Doddy :hugs:
> Im back from my holiday too. Im happy to be back though as missed hubs lol.
> 
> Hope you manage to sort your monitor.
> 
> Im going to do 1 more month without mine then reset it

I'm sad coz hubby has gone back to work today :-( I know lo is going to get bored of the tv soon and I can't be arsed to do anything today


----------



## sarahkr

Mrs Doddy said:


> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> Big hugs Mrs Doddy :hugs:
> Im back from my holiday too. Im happy to be back though as missed hubs lol.
> 
> Hope you manage to sort your monitor.
> 
> Im going to do 1 more month without mine then reset it
> 
> I'm sad coz hubby has gone back to work today :-( I know lo is going to get bored of the tv soon and I can't be arsed to do anything todayClick to expand...

:hugs:ahhh mrs d, i'll send the MIL to you :haha: that will deffo send you into depression mode :haha: she's not even here and i'm in a bad mood :haha: xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Lol no it's ok - I did that Monday !!


----------



## sarahkr

Mrs Doddy said:


> Lol no it's ok - I did that Monday !!

:haha: god damn it, cant palm her off anywhere lmao xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

:haha: Sarah trying to palm her off. 

Thats ok me and DH were DTD this morning and someone was knocking on the door obviously ignored it and finished the job. Then the MIL called DH saying she was knocking at the door why didnt we answer :haha: :blush: 

Oh well :shrug:

Although she does have her uses she buys me lots of lovely things so I shouldnt complain!


----------



## Galaxy Girl

sarahkr said:


> Galaxy Girl said:
> 
> 
> Yes come and stay with me.
> 
> What kind of fluid hun?
> 
> No AF yes but still really gassy :blush:
> Usually comes late afternoon so not getting my hopes up
> 
> :haha:right i'm getting the train lmao, god i'd love to be at your's right now :winkwink:
> err it feels like water, but i've got a pad on, and theres nothing there??? but i've checked my cm, its milky/creamy :wacko: but i've got af cramps, like its deffo trying to... but nothing as of yet :wacko: i never bloody buy pads, but with MIL comin, i cant keep pulling my pants down lmao :haha: she always opens the flood gates!! so if i survive the weekend, fx'd... oh god i hope its not another disaster :cry: xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Ive not heard of anything like that before but hopefully its a good sign :happydance: 

Have you been DTD much this cycle?

Hope you survive the dreaded MIL remember you can text me if it gets to much :haha:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Hey. How you all getting on? Sarah are you surviving mil visit. I've read somewhere that wet feeling not af is a good sign, so my fingers are crossed for you both.
I'm on day 13 and really hoping I don't ovulate until after Thursday so I get you try this cycle so we can all br bump buddies this month.Cbfm says 'high' for a change. Faint line on the regular clear blue ovulation stick test. Not ready to test out the smileys until I get a darker line.

Today I will be mainly mopping about going back to work tomorrow after the holiday:-( x


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Hi ladies.

So AF isnt here yet but ive just tested and got a BFN so the witch is on her way. 

Its so mean tricking me and letting me get my hopes up. Oh well always next month :shrug:

Hope your all well. Sarah has AF arrived for you? I hope not :hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

It's not over yet galaxy! X


----------



## Galaxy Girl

But I used a FRER test. So frustrating!!!! 

I was feeling so positive this time too. 

It will be sods law AF will come today :haha: 

Bodies are to hard work lol


----------



## Lazydaisys

I know but when I got my bfn on AF day last time I looked all over the Internet to give me hope and some people don't get their bfp till after AF is due. You never know... It's a horrible waiting game and AF anticipation is cruel. Last month I was was almost relieved to see her in the end just to put an end to the waiting. X


----------



## Galaxy Girl

AF is late for me though. She was due on thursday :shrug: 

If shes going to come I want her to hurry up so she comes and goes and I can get back to it :haha:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Lazydaisys - yay for a high and faint on opk 
Galaxy - sorry for the bfn - hope af arrives soon and you can move on 
Sarah - has mil gone now ? 

Me - monitor successfully reset ! Yay cd5 already ! I'm hoping that monitor will ask for sticks this time. Am regular enough to us other opks if I have to but would rather not waste the money, was going to try concieve plus too until I saw the price if it - see if I can get it online cheaper 

DD is ill and in bed after getting up at 5 .. Should mean she will be in bed at a good hour tonight chilling out watching tv and on here ... Should be doing housework yawns


----------



## Lazydaisys

I had 'high' nearly everyday last month so it's the same as for me.Im hoping for peak this month preferably after Thursday!

Good news ths AF is late for you galaxy.

My boiler has broke and I need a shower.Woe is me! Lol x


----------



## Lazydaisys

Where is everybody???!! X


----------



## Mrs Doddy

I'm here , falling asleep ! Lo was up at 5 coughing -ergh

What are you up to


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Did you get the boiler sorted ?


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Where on earth is Sarah!? Not like her to not visit. Think I will drop her a text to check shes ok. 

So AF hasn't shown her face today so im guessing it will be tomorrow :shrug:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

When was it due galaxy ?


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Thursday :shrug:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Is it normally this late ?


----------



## Lazydaisys

Hey. The boiler has died VIP. Lol thanks mrs doddy 

Ooooh galaxy I'm glad AF is staying away.I hope she understands she's not welcome!!! X
Where's Sarah hope the mil hasn't stressed her out too much?!! X


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Oh no :( rip boiler ! Hope you can get another sorted quickly x


----------



## Galaxy Girl

No hasn't been this late for a very long time. The only time it was late was when I first come off the pill!!! 

I sooooo hope its my time for a BFP. Time will tell I guess. I hate waiting. 

Ive text Sarah but not had a reply yet. Will let you know when she does though. 

Sorry about your boiler!!


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Fingers crossed for you galaxy xxx


----------



## Galaxy Girl

No hasn't been this late for a very long time. The only time it was late was when I first come off the pill!!! 

I sooooo hope its my time for a BFP. Time will tell I guess. I hate waiting. 

Ive text Sarah but not had a reply yet. Will let you know when she does though. 

Sorry about your boiler!!


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Sarah is fine ladies :happydance:


----------



## Lazydaisys

:flower::flower::flower:
Are you going to test again tomorrow galaxy:thumbup:?


----------



## Lazydaisys

Galaxy Girl said:


> Sarah is fine ladies :happydance:

Good,glad she's ok.
:friends:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Probably :haha: 

Although I hate the disappointment :(


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Probably :haha: 

Although I hate the disappointment :(


----------



## Lazydaisys

I know ... It's a tricky one. It really annoys me if a test and then AF comes along, but on the other hand you might get a bfp? What month did that psychic predict you would get bfp?


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Conception in june BFP july. 

Im going to stay positive until the witch shows her face.

Ill keep you updated


----------



## Mrs Doddy

And so I'm a muppet and so is my monitor !

I had to get up to lo this morning and went straight to the toilet- doh ! Monitor asked me to poas - argh so this month you want me to huh ? I tried to fool it by putting in an unused stick coz that would give you a low right?! Erm wrong I got a high pmsl - I'm cd 6 btw - idiot monitor. 

Lo is ill and still in bed - first day back at work may be short ....


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Sarah is fine ladies :happydance:

:haha:mornin lovelys ,
i'm still alive yes, had mil, then went for a meal with his brother :growlmad: well no af so far, but we've decided if she doesn't show by friday/sat i will test... pee'd in a cup this am... but tipped it away :haha: what a baby!!!
galaxy- well we spoke :winkwink:
lazy- oh i hope your pullin out susan soon, rely on her :) wait till you get a darker line on your opk, then start using susan, not fmu, use day ones :winkwink:
mrs d- :happydance: on the high, see it was just being silly! needed totally re-setting, i think we've all done it at one point lol, so now its high start dtd, apparently dtd days before is much better than a day before and then just on the peaks :winkwink: 
i've still got a pad on, but at least i can pull my pants down to check it lmao :haha:
xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

OMG.... andy's just come home from work, ill as fuck, light headed, sick, stomach cramps and feeling just horrible lmao, i said if you typed that into the computer, it would come up as your pregnant lmao xxxxxx


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Big hugs to Andy!! Hope he feels better soon. There was me texting you moaning about my problems :dohh:

Anyway thought id update you ladies. Its a bit TMI sorry :haha:

So this afternoon I went to the loo at work wiped and had some brownish like discharge so thought great AF is on her way. Well ive had minimal cramping and usually im in agony so thought hmmm thats strange. 

So now once again its a waiting game to see if it becomes a flow!!! 

My life has become one big fat waiting game and it sucks!!!! :(


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Big hugs to Andy!! Hope he feels better soon. There was me texting you moaning about my problems :dohh:

Anyway thought id update you ladies. Its a bit TMI sorry :haha:

So this afternoon I went to the loo at work wiped and had some brownish like discharge so thought great AF is on her way. Well ive had minimal cramping and usually im in agony so thought hmmm thats strange. 

So now once again its a waiting game to see if it becomes a flow!!! 

My life has become one big fat waiting game and it sucks!!!! :(


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Big hugs to Andy!! Hope he feels better soon. There was me texting you moaning about my problems :dohh:
> 
> Anyway thought id update you ladies. Its a bit TMI sorry :haha:
> 
> So this afternoon I went to the loo at work wiped and had some brownish like discharge so thought great AF is on her way. Well ive had minimal cramping and usually im in agony so thought hmmm thats strange.
> 
> So now once again its a waiting game to see if it becomes a flow!!!
> 
> My life has become one big fat waiting game and it sucks!!!! :(

:haha:your not moaning, just keep in mind what i said :) nah, he's still in bed, so i'm gonna put the tea on now, then wake him, dunno whats wrong with him, he does sound like he's pregnant :haha:
xxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Bless him!!
Im having a roast tonight and then Jay wants me to go on a bike ride ..... how do I get out of that one lol. Need excuses :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Bless him!!
> Im having a roast tonight and then Jay wants me to go on a bike ride ..... how do I get out of that one lol. Need excuses :haha:

:winkwink:hes ok, i think :haha:
just tell jay that its been a long day at work, and your cooking a roast, so you'll go tomoz :winkwink: xxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Bless him!!! 

Im having a roast tonight then Jay wants me to go on a bike ride ..... I need excuses now to get out of it :haha:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Sorry ipad is playing up!!!!


----------



## Lazydaisys

So I've gone test crazy today.. Spurred on by a baby scan being shoved in face, somebody actually poking me and saying your next, (Actually it was my turn ages ago!.) and then facebook.' Our little surprised scan photo'-Really???!
Sarah your face book status made me laugh.

I know I'm a horrible person:muaha:

7.30am -monitor 'high'

6.30pm. 2 x hcg tests.bfn. (I wanted one of those surprise babies.):pink:

6.40pm 2 x clear blue digital, got a smiley on both types of digital ovulation tests.

It's official. Day 14 ovulation :cry:

Was really hoping I would be able to hold off ovulation until at least day 17 so I can try this month after tube test on Thursday.:nope:

Still hopeful somebody can pull a bfp out the bag on this thread this month:happydance::test::test::dust:


----------



## Lazydaisys

:bike::bike::bike::bike::saywhat:


Galaxy Girl said:


> Bless him!!!
> 
> Im having a roast tonight then Jay wants me to go on a bike ride ..... I need excuses now to get out of it :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> So I've gone test crazy today.. Spurred on by a baby scan being shoved in face, somebody actually poking me and saying your next, (Actually it was my turn ages ago!.) and then facebook.' Our little surprised scan photo'-Really???!
> Sarah your face book status made me laugh.
> 
> I know I'm a horrible person:muaha:
> 
> 7.30am -monitor 'high'
> 
> 6.30pm. 2 x hcg tests.bfn. (I wanted one of those surprise babies.):pink:
> 
> 6.40pm 2 x clear blue digital, got a smiley on both types of digital ovulation tests.
> 
> It's official. Day 14 ovulation :cry:
> 
> Was really hoping I would be able to hold off ovulation until at least day 17 so I can try this month after tube test on Thursday.:nope:
> 
> Still hopeful somebody can pull a bfp out the bag on this thread this month:happydance::test::test::dust:

:haha::haha::haha:you crazy lady!!! pmsl.... to the hcg test, and ffs to the opk's, you've got patience hun, as soon as i saw it, i would have been right andy... upstairs, fuck the hospital :haha:
my status is actually based on my nan lmfto.... WHY!!! and as for the baby thing, i really could have punched her lmao :haha:
xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Who knows why I did the hcgs. I had to do two as I over enthusiastically dipped the first one!:blush: AF came last week so it was silly really.

He's gone to football training otherwise I'd be tempted, but there's really no point and got to sign something to say we didn't at hospital.

They say those lines in the back of the smileys are inaccurate and you should ignore them, but two strong line definitely equates to positive.


----------



## Mrs Doddy

That must be frustrating lazydaisys , I hope the test goes ok x


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Feeling really poo at the moment , comin back from holiday with af and back to a plate full of shit at work :-( have no money to cheer myself up- argh


----------



## Lazydaisys

Yeah I know what you mean about returning to work blues. Everything I'd left until after the holidays came back to bite me today. 
I do spend money to cheer myself up, if I'm het of cash it's lovely baths or chocolate is a good fix

I had to wait for the electric shower to fill the bath as the stupid boiler broke. Should have had a shower really but to lazy! Lol


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Same here Lazy :-( its crap isn't it


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Is it bed time yet :haha:

I just want to go to bed and wake up feeling positive!!! 

Although I have a feeling tomorrow is the day the witch will show her ugly face :cry:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

She's very late to show now galaxy ......


----------



## Lazydaisys

My fingers are crossed for you galaxy! X
:sleep::flower:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Hmmm yeah but has some mild cramping and brown like spotting and when I wipe so not feeling hopeful anymore. 

Think the witch will get me tomorrow. Will keep you updated though


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Hmmm yeah but has some mild cramping and brown like spotting and when I wipe so not feeling hopeful anymore.
> 
> Think the witch will get me tomorrow. Will keep you updated though

:hugs:how are you doing hun? i'm starting to get af cramps, the witch might get me today too :( oh well, back to it if she does :growlmad:
hows things your end :haha: your end, i mean going for you :haha: xxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

How are you all doing ? Any bfp's today ? 

Soooo something weird is happening to me today a bit tender and stretchy cm cd 7 ? Wtf ? Have 32 day cycles and a high on the monitor - isn't it a bit early like 12 days to early for ov surely ?


----------



## sarahkr

Mrs Doddy said:


> How are you all doing ? Any bfp's today ?
> 
> Soooo something weird is happening to me today a bit tender and stretchy cm cd 7 ? Wtf ? Have 32 day cycles and a high on the monitor - isn't it a bit early like 12 days to early for ov surely ?

:nope: just a big fat opk :wacko:
:wacko: after the cycles on here, NOTHING IS IMPOSSIBLE :haha: just keep dtd hun :happydance:
just been to have my hair shaved off... having one of those days :haha:
xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Have you tested ? 

How short is your hair now ?


----------



## sarahkr

Mrs Doddy said:


> Have you tested ?
> 
> How short is your hair now ?

:wacko: yeah i tested BFN on pg test, but a BFP on ovulation test :wacko: still no friggin af, thought the walk may have brought it on :haha: just given me more cramps :wacko: 
well i was debating the jessie j look, then she said NO, i said well do it short bob then, so thats what it is :haha::tease:
xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

How late are you ?


----------



## sarahkr

Mrs Doddy said:


> How late are you ?

sunday i was due on, so, only a couple of days, but i'm a weekend girl, and never go over a 30 day cycle :wacko: little humpty wont be happy :haha: he'll be confused lmao xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Fingers crossed x


----------



## sarahkr

Mrs Doddy said:


> Fingers crossed x

:wacko: thanks, but it feels like she's on her way... got af cramps, so she might spot me tonight and then i'll wake to her, if she doesn't come... well i dont really know what to do :wacko: dr is off till monday, and after the blow out with all the other silly twats i wont be seeing them :haha: i'm probably actually banned from seeing them anyway for saying there smoking wacky backy :haha:
have you got any smileys hun? i'd start dtd now, just in case it shoots to peak :thumbup:
xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

AF got me :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:

Cant believe it!!!! 

God knows why she decided to give me false hope and come late :shrug: 

Oh well maybe next time :shrug:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> AF got me :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:
> 
> Cant believe it!!!!
> 
> God knows why she decided to give me false hope and come late :shrug:
> 
> Oh well maybe next time :shrug:

:hugs:theres always next cycle chiccy, chin up :hugs: i'm starting to spot, so i'll wake full flow, looks like we're back together :hugs: i think our cycles were waiting for eachother, tbh i'm glad that af is here, at least i can start again! it was a piss take of a cycle for me all the way through hun, i had low on the monitor, then a smiley, didnt know which one to go off :shrug: probably didnt even ovulate, as i've heard your body can gear up to it, but not actually ovulate :shrug: so tbh, there really is no 100% guarantee that you do ovulate even after a positive :wacko: so, do your laid back approach again chiccy, and see what happens, remember what the psychic said :) xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Lets hope next cycle is the one for us both. I cant go through all this again. 

I defo wont be wasting tests again untilnim at least a week late :haha: 

Stupid body :cry:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

&#55357;&#56852; Oh bugger - we will all be bump buddies next month xxx


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Lets hope next cycle is the one for us both. I cant go through all this again.
> 
> I defo wont be wasting tests again untilnim at least a week late :haha:
> 
> Stupid body :cry:

:hugs:yeah, i'm saying it now, but i'll probably change my mind :haha: i might sit next cycle out, i really think my body needs to deffo recover, plus i'm off on my jolies, and there will be water parks etc... so i might just see if af comes on time, i cant even tell you when af will be due, should be the sat 6th, which is annoyingly the day after we go.... but i think it needs to recover... but there again, its me, and i'll probably change my mind after af :haha: 
dunno why our bodies went silly hun, well i know why mine did, but not sure about yours??? still v strange how late you were xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Maybe you should have a break from humpty and just DTD as and when you both want it and see what happens. You never know :) 

Thats what im doing anyway :haha: 

I dunno either perhaps it was trying to implant but didnt??? 

Remember everything happens for a reason. 

I was nearly crying earlier. Now I just want her to hurry up and go so I can get back to it :haha:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

It's hard isn't it - how long have you guys been trying ?


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Maybe you should have a break from humpty and just DTD as and when you both want it and see what happens. You never know :)
> 
> Thats what im doing anyway :haha:
> 
> I dunno either perhaps it was trying to implant but didnt???
> 
> Remember everything happens for a reason.
> 
> I was nearly crying earlier. Now I just want her to hurry up and go so I can get back to it :haha:

:haha:oh its not humpty that stresses me, i mean i wouldn't know without these things, so i'll have to use him as my cycle counter :haha: then i might do what i suggested to you, around cd11-14 get susan out :haha: see your talking me into it already :haha::haha:
mrs d, been trying since jan, thats when i met these lovely ladies xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Same here !


----------



## Galaxy Girl

I was NTNP for a year. Nothing happened I thought hmmmm so got a monitor.

Starting using it properly in february then stopped using it. 

Tbh me and DH werent active enough to begin with now its super active ;) :blush:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Sorry the:witch: came. I know I always say this but I'm feeling positive for us all next month. :hugs:
My monitor is back in working order. Got a smiley on Susan (clear blue digital ovulation predictor.) yesterday. Got egg on monitor today day 15. 

We probably don't need the monitors anyway as we roughly know when we get the smileys and if we bd around that week we are covered.

What if we ovulate twice in one month? Do you think monitor would detect that?

Got to be at the hospital at 7am tomorrow to fill in paperwork and have bloods done for pregnancy test. Think I've done enough testing this week and another one when I'm clearly not pregnant is insult to injury:growlmad:

I'm going to go crazy bding next month after my month off.:blush:

Do you like your hair Sarah? Glad you went for Jessie J pre shaved head.:haha:

:sleep:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Lazy - would think it would - it should pick up any increase in surge


----------



## Lazydaisys

Just wondered because not last cycle but the one before I messed mine up because I ran out of sticks before ovulation and didn't test again. Last month I got nearly everyday a high as it was confused. It worked perfectly before the mess up and it looks like its back on track....
I read somewhere that once you get your first egg it automatically tells you egg the second day then so many high days before lows. If its programmed to do that Would it cope if it got a second wgg resleased at say day 24? 
Just wondering because if I start taking clinic to increase ovulation it's recommended you don't use the machine. 
Also as we get older the odds of having twins increases apparently?

Disclaimer- I could be talking rubbish and I am tired today. Xx


----------



## Lazydaisys

Sorry my phone changed some of the words. Was talking about perhaps starting clomid not clinic!


----------



## Galaxy Girl

I too have heard its programmed to give you another peak on the second day of getting your first peak then a certain amount of highs. It wont ask for anymore sticks so if you ovulated on CD 15 for example it wouldnt be asking for sticks on CD 26 so you wouldnt know if you ovulated again. 

Does clomid help you to ovulate?


----------



## sarahkr

morning lovely's
lazy-NO i wanted the shaved jessie j lmfao, today i look like tina turner!!! but as she wouldn't shave it all off, i can still tie it back a little, well i could if i could find my bobble lol ;) xx
yeah clomid helps with your ovulation BUT you have to have been trying for a very long time and have had problems ie 1 tube etc... 
yeah i've set humpty to cd1 today, not decided if i'm gonna use him, as i'm temping this month... see what that tells me!! but i know when or around the day i ovulate, you can ovulate twice, but its highly unlikey to be 24hrs apart, you can ovulate from both sides, thats how you get twins that are born 1 day apart, so cb have covered there arses on that one! if i knew then what i do now about the bloody fm, i wouldn't have wasted my money!!! tbh smiley susan is much better and cheaper, theres really only one thing you wanna know... and thats when you ovulate, so i'll do temping, i might throw a couple of sticks in, i'll do it around cd11-14, see if it coincides with susan again.
how are we all ;) xxxxxxx


----------



## Galaxy Girl

I hate AF I feel so erghhhhh. Achey, grumpy, and tired. 

It needs to hurry up so I can get back to it :haha:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Hey ya.

Went for pregnancy blood test at 7am - bfn

I'm so angry tonight as managed to get a really early morning appointment 6.45 tomorrow so dh can take me and bring me home.(its recommendedyou get a lift home after)

I spoke to dh a week ago and he agreed to take me. So tonight he says. What are your plans for tomorrow!!!??? Pardon?? The plan is you take me and we will be out by 7.30 and you can get to work for 8am

Dh 'oh I didn't realise you wanted me to take you as you hadn't finalised plans.' He thought I could just go by myself and go for a coffee!! I did suggest this ages ago as a back up plan if he was working away.

What a**** ! I'm so livid with him. I'm already worried and stressed about tomorrow. Forgot how insensitive and selfish men really are. Going to have a bath and go to bed, he can sort his own tea out as he hasn't finalised his plans with me!!! **** head!

I just dh sent a text saying I would just like to formalise tomorrows plan by putting the follows in writing.....

Men!!! 

Hope everybody else is ok.


----------



## Lazydaisys

He's cooking tea ha ha xx


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Sarah - why do you call your monitor humpty lol ? - new cycle for us , fingers crossed its lucky 

Galaxy - hope ad buggers off soon 

Lazy - good luck for tommorow - what exactly are you having done - sorry must have missed that post 

Monitor on high again - interested to see tommorow if it changes to peak - I've felt like ov is happening way earlier than normal


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> He's cooking tea ha ha xx

:haha::haha:god you sound like me and andy :haha: i used to text him from the bedroom when i was sulking lmfao :haha: have i missed something?? did you say blood pregnancy test? sorry just woke up :blush: thought you were going for the blue dye shit hun? :wacko: 
mrs d- i call it humpty dumpty cos its broken like me lmao ;) :haha: where's everybody at in their cycles??? i'm getting sooo confused lol
galaxy- well i know where you r, YOUR WITH MEEEEEEEE, suffering, period pains have eased today, how about you hun? xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Humpty- because we thought the machine was broken. Mines greedy Gertrude as it always wants loads of sticks each month.

Went for internal scan this morning and tuba patency check, where they put dye through and check you have no blockages. 
Dh was really annoying, he huffed and puffed about getting up, then refused to pay hospital parking so my stressed levels went through the roof, so I ran and paid. He sat grumpily in the waiting room. Never asked how I was after.(it was quite painful but I suppose nothing compared to childbirth!) Had to persuade him to come in to see the consultant with me afterwards. I actually said to him ' i don't want to put you out!' Wonder how domestics take place in the fertility clinic. Usually he's a nice guy not sure why he's being such a pig this week.

The dye went through one tube very fast and the dye came through the other one after more dye was put in. So there may have been a slight blockage in one side or tube could have been having a spasim.

Been told to try for three more months then given the choice of being refered for iui, which I think is artificial insemination or ivf. The doctor suggested that we go for iui first a you can up to six attempts and then go for ivf. We are entitled to two attempts of ivf.

Glad dh was with me as it was a lot to take in. I hope he realises it was a good job he was there to hear it.

He never asked how I was after procedure an when I started crying on the way home. He was like why are you crying?? 

Anyway he's got to work on time and he's sent me a text full if kisses. He's seriously going to have to step it up and be more supportive if we really have to go to the next step.


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Sarah Lol re the monitor nicknames - your not broken hon x 

Lazy - sorry to hear that your oh wasn't very supportive - maybe you both need some couple time and have a good chat about everything - maybe he has some worries that he isn't expressing and it's coming out with him being grumpy x how long have you been trying ? 

Cd9 here and I was convinced that I was ov early - monitor still says high so on we plod, day of with lo today and have a friend coming round this morning


----------



## sarahkr

:hugs:ahhh thats good hun, at least you've got options now :) 
:growlmad: i think i would have actually shouted in the hospital to andy... JUST FUCKIN SIT THERE, AND DO FUCK ALL AS USUAL!!!! :haha: but then thats me :haha: i dont know why men even bother to pretend they care, andy's the same, he's like your obsessing, i'm like i'm fuckin not... i'm not wasting my time on trying, to find out i cant! why dont they see that? i'm seeing dr knobhead on monday and i want hormone bloods done, i told andy this and he was like here you go again :growlmad: i said will you JUST FUCK OFF!!!!!!! i want them done to see if a. my levels are normal, then b. to see if i'm ovulating properly!!! 
see our dr told us last month after the m/c he wouldn't intervene for after 2 yrs.... like fuck, he will be doing something sooner, if i could have iui, i would hun, dont think i fancy ivf tho :shrug: did you ask about clomid chick? i will be on monday, i really wont budge out of his office till he agrees to meet me half way on this ttc lark, i'm not going with andy again, as he stresses me out there, then i end up shouting... even dr knobhead told me not to shout :haha: so how did you get referred hun? :shrug: but its good you have these options chic... really, its a blessing :happydance: xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Mrs Doddy said:


> Sarah Lol re the monitor nicknames - your not broken hon x
> 
> Lazy - sorry to hear that your oh wasn't very supportive - maybe you both need some couple time and have a good chat about everything - maybe he has some worries that he isn't expressing and it's coming out with him being grumpy x how long have you been trying ?
> 
> Cd9 here and I was convinced that I was ov early - monitor still says high so on we plod, day of with lo today and have a friend coming round this morning

:haha:mrs d, i've only ever seen 1 peak on it, and i swear it has a mind of its own lmao, we call smileys susan :haha: we like susan :happydance: xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

lazy hun, forgot to ask... when susan smiled, did you get a peak on your monitor?? xxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Doddy

When we were trying for our lo I used it then and had no problems with it I did get peaks , hoping now I've completely reset mine it will be ok - I am going to get some opks too


----------



## sarahkr

Mrs Doddy said:


> When we were trying for our lo I used it then and had no problems with it I did get peaks , hoping now I've completely reset mine it will be ok - I am going to get some opks too

:growlmad:see this is my bloody argument with clearblue, you shouldn't have to buy additional opk's... ffs the monitor alone costs a fuckin fortune, then buying susans to get your lh... just incase your an afternoon surger or you have a short surge is just not really good enough!! they just made me bloody mad, with opk's your not supposed to use fmu, thats why your likey to find your lh... sooner than bloody humpty, it pisses me off! see, i always get susan before the monitor picks up anything, plus my body tells me alot... :growlmad: this might be part of the reason we're not pregnant just off the monitor :shrug: the best way is just to dtd for your fertile period, do you know what day you tend to ov hun? xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

When I got smiley I got peak on the monitor the next two days. Talked about using drugs in relation to the artificial insemination.

Mr doddy. Dh just wants a baby and doesn't want a fuss or appointments or to put himself out too much. He finds it difficult to express himself and is not comfortable talking about the process or sharing it will others. Thats why there may has been a communication mix up about the appointment today as he doesnt want to listen or talk about it and hed rather sweep it under the carpet. Its more important he attends consutation meeting so hes there to hear it himself. Think he'd rather I just brought a baby back from the shops. He has moments when he is supportive, but I feel very let down by how he's behaved yesterday and today so we will be having words. When I cried on th way home after he'd asked why I was crying he's said don't worry there's no point worrying we will sort it. The fact he asked why I was crying was a worry in itself!!

Feeling upset today. I don't know what I wanted them to say. Been trying 22 months but wasn't particularly careful before. 

Got to go back to work. X


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> When I got smiley I got peak on the monitor the next two days. Talked about using drugs in relation to the artificial insemination.
> 
> Mr doddy. Dh just wants a baby and doesn't want a fuss or appointments or to put himself out too much. He finds it difficult to express himself and is not comfortable talking about the process or sharing it will others. Thats why there may has been a communication mix up about the appointment today as he doesnt want to listen or talk about it and hed rather sweep it under the carpet. Its more important he attends consutation meeting so hes there to hear it himself. Think he'd rather I just brought a baby back from the shops. He has moments when he is supportive, but I feel very let down by how he's behaved yesterday and today so we will be having words. When I cried on th way home after he'd asked why I was crying he's said don't worry there's no point worrying we will sort it. The fact he asked why I was crying was a worry in itself!!
> 
> Feeling upset today. I don't know what I wanted them to say. Been trying 22 months but wasn't particularly careful before.
> 
> Got to go back to work. X

so did the smiley pick it up first??? :shrug:
yep, men can be arse holes, maybe it would be easier just to go out and buy one :haha: wonder if they have any on ebay :haha: xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

So sorry lazy , men have a completely different perspective on things - more laid back , doesn't mean they don't care, we are far more emotional about it all, maybe he is scared about the thought of tests on him and the stress of it all on you both - we have discussed what we would do if we had problems and had to go down iui/ivf route and we weren't sure that we could cope with it all, this was all talked about before we had lo - I think my thoughts on it now would be different 

Huge hugs x


----------



## sarahkr

Mrs Doddy said:


> So sorry lazy , men have a completely different perspective on things - more laid back , doesn't mean they don't care, we are far more emotional about it all, maybe he is scared about the thought of tests on him and the stress of it all on you both - we have discussed what we would do if we had problems and had to go down iui/ivf route and we weren't sure that we could cope with it all, this was all talked about before we had lo - I think my thoughts on it now would be different
> 
> Huge hugs x

:growlmad:well thats cos they only have to do one thing!! but in all fairness to andy, he was gutted when i had the m/c, but as i was saying to galaxy, i wish he'd talk about it, not hide his feelings, as we just think they dont care... but yeah mrs d, they do, xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Yep the smiley picked it up on day 14 afternoon. Monitor day 15 & 16.

Next month I will just try loads in the fertile week 11-17 I think.:sex:

Thanks for your support buddies.Feeling better already:thumbup:

Dh keeps texting me. Think he may be sorry now :haha:

That's why I'm sad mrs doddy because its putting pressure on our relationship when we haven't even been married that long and we have everything else going for us. I suppose we will be stronger after all of this. X:hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> Yep the smiley picked it up on day 14 afternoon. Monitor day 15 & 16.
> 
> Next month I will just try loads in the fertile week 11-17 I think.:sex:
> 
> Thanks for your support buddies.Feeling better already:thumbup:
> 
> Dh keeps texting me. Think he may be sorry now :haha:
> 
> That's why I'm sad mrs doddy because its putting pressure on our relationship when we haven't even been married that long and we have everything else going for us. I suppose we will be stronger after all of this. X:hugs:

:growlmad:ooohhhh fuckin cb.....:growlmad:
:hugs:ahhh he probably isn't thinking its stressing you hun, we all do cos were in the same boat, but men dont talk much, making a baby is way more complicated than just dtd, i think they forget that!! :hugs:
:thumbup: yep, just get bd from cd11-17, should be well covered hun, i know its really tough on your relationship, but if you both want it, you've both got to try and work together, well thats my silly theory anyway :haha: i just end up shouting at andy.... i've learned not to show him the smileys or anythin now :haha: xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

I don't show him any of the stuff, but he does ask me when egg days are. And its ok taking a relaxed approached but we wouldnt naturally bd more than twice a week and probably at the weekend so that approach won't work. Even when I don't tell him it's pretty obvious what the plan is x


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> I don't show him any of the stuff, but he does ask me when egg days are. And its ok taking a relaxed approached but we wouldnt naturally bd more than twice a week and probably at the weekend so that approach won't work. Even when I don't tell him it's pretty obvious what the plan is x

:haha:yeah, it doesn't work with andy either, i dont show him, but he just says lets look at your monitor :haha: but little does he know, i'd already got a smiley, but he still aint stupid :haha:
:nope:i dont think there is a relaxed approach, i mean we've been together 3 years, and the first few months we were always at it... but then it stops, and just turned into now and again, but we were piss heads, and i was probably NEVER ovulating... i mean everyone has different sex lives, but ours aint that active until i'm ov :haha: which is pretty unfair, but i have got a low sex drive :haha: xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Even less active when dh is in the dog house! At work now:-(


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> Even less active when dh is in the dog house! At work now:-(

:haha:so true, andy's in the dog house too lmao xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

:wave:

Lazy ive heard your extra fertile after having the blue dye so this month could be the one!! 

How did you get to have the procedure done?? My GP wont do anything like that because im young grrrr. 

We really need to learn each others names :haha: 

Sarah had a bit of pain today but it should be the last bit tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## Lazydaisys

I'm getting on apparently as I was told today. ' my aged must be considered ' I'm 33 nearly 34. Just got back from seeing rhianna at the Manchester arena. That girl is amazing!

How did I get it done? After I got referred to the fertility clinic they did all the basic tests and everything was ok they said its important to check tubes aren't blocked. Because if they are blocked you won't conceive and you are wasting your time. They can unblock them usually.

If you've been pregnant before your tubes probably aren't blocked. Thats one thing they have kept asking me. Its weird because I had this done after pelvic scan and bloods and dh sperm check, but my friend had this done first before any other investigation.

First they did a internal pelvic scan to check location of ovaries and look at womb then the doctor opened my cervix and clamped it open, then he inserted a catheter type thing up into my womb which is suppose to be a thick as a piece of spaghetti. Then he inflated a balloon type thing in the womb, meantime he injected a dye that shows on a scan that I think they did from the outside?? On the monitor you could see the dye filling up and pouring through the tubes. One very quickly and the other one later.

If you go on YouTube you can see hsg procedure. I was told there a few ways to check if tubes are open or blocked but I don't know any others.

I was really hopefully galaxy that this procedure will really help us. I thought the doctor would be enthusiastic about our chances for the next few months, but he didn't give us any extra hope or even mention an increased chance of conceiving that I'd read about online in fact he was quite gloomy about the whole process including telling us we may never get pregnant even we try ivf which is hard to hear but I suppose it's better to be honest.

How old are you galaxy?


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Wow lazy that seems a bit harsh by the doctor - if you've have the dye and yor tubes aren't blocked then what reasons did he give for saying that - have they checked to see if you are ovulating/oh's sperm count ? 

Yes with ivf there is a risk that it won't work as although they fertilise the egg it's still up to your body to accept and implant it

I feel for you it must be really hard xx


----------



## sarahkr

mornin girlies,
i know your bloody names, well apart from mrs d lol, 
well i'm sarah, nice to meet you....
lts so shit this process, lazy your the same age as me, when you 34 hun? i'm july 21st... and i've got 2 bloody grey hairs to prove it lol ....
right so monday i'm seeing dr knobhead, i want the blood work done... gonna tell him that i've been temping and i'm dead... so no rises etc.. i've missed my cd3 estrogen one, so i'm gonna go for the cd21 progesterone one, and if he asks why, i'm going to tell him cos i tempted the last cycle and i'm half dead, no rises or nothing hehehe... see what he says to that, then i'm gonna tell him he's taking the piss now! we've been ttc for 6 months, my age is going against me, so he'd better get the ball rolling, i bet he's no older than me, so i'm gonna ask for clomid! see what he says to that?
he did mention ivf BUT after 2 bloody years, and i really don't fancy that, plus i'd be in a mobility scooter, and mrs d your right, still no guarantee's with it, the whole process is shit!!!
galaxy hun, did text ya, yeah i'm ok today, tbh i wouldn't have even called it a period, dont think i've filled one tampon... sorry tmi lol xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Trust you to know our names Sarah :haha:
Will look at phone now. Sorry hun :hugs: 

Lazy im 22 going on 23. 

I believe they checked my ovaries after my MC so Im guessing if there was a problem they would of said :shrug: they even took pictures and printed them off like a scan. That was an emotional day!! 

Anyway im Rachel :)


----------



## Lazydaisys

Hey. 
Day 18 in rainy manchester. I tested before I pressed my machine this morning out of routine and to my shock greedy Gertrude didn't want a stick for breakfast! Day 18 -low.

Feeling much more positive this afternoon.I'm just going to get my bfp in the next three months rather than bother with that assisted conception shenanigans!! 

I wrote a long post earlier but maybe forgot to press the post button?

Mrs doddy the consultant says they have explored all avenues and my 'infertility' is 'unexplained'. 

My names pam and I'm a baby and bump addict! Lol.

Wish I was 22! Or even 32! At least I'm not 42 yet. Most of the parents at my school are 21/22 with four year old children that are in my class. One of the parents was at my school as a child when I started teaching. That makes me feel old. 

Sarah I really think you will get you bfp soon. You've been pregnant before I just know its going to happen for you again soon. Ask for 21 day bloods to see if you are ovulating, but I be been told a million times that it can often take up to a year to get pregnant.
Does Andy take any medication? This can affect sperm. Would he go for sperm anaysis? 

In bed with pjs on. Rock and roll! X


----------



## Lazydaisys

Oh yeah sarah -My birthdays in September. The same month that psychic suzy predicted I get my baby news from the August cycle presenting as a girl in 2014. I hope shes right ! X


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> Oh yeah sarah -My birthdays in September. The same month that psychic suzy predicted I get my baby news from the August cycle presenting as a girl in 2014. I hope shes right ! X

:haha::haha:hello pammy and rachel galaxy :haha: thats what i've got you in my phone as lol :winkwink:
ooohhh girlies, i hope our psychic's are right :growlmad: well i'm too gonna have a little girl, and i got the hopes, dream and wishes card with the empress, so she said theres your kids.. get jan, feb out the way... and i will have the life i've dreampt about :shrug: i dream about a lot of things, you know winning the lottery, owning my own house with stables.... being a supermodel, but sadly they never came up :haha: ooh owning my own home did??? :shrug: but it would probably be a mid terrace with a yard lmao :haha:
yeah andy's on tablets for his heart... mmm ooh i'll add that to the list, nah, i doubt that will affect him, will it? :wacko: we're both on sanatogen mother and father to be... :thumbup:
what day in september hun? you a scorpio or sagitarius chic? 
do you ever feel like your fighting a loosing battle? :wacko: i do, everyday, i know i've been pregnant before and had josh, but i might not be able to continue the pregnancy, first ov.. got pregnant m/c, what a fuck up :cry:
andy's only young, he's 31 but he's been through the same as me in his time, drink and drugs, we did buy one of those sperm count tests, if you can remember? it was positive, so he has a lot of sperm, but i suppose you'd need to see a fertility dr to tell the quality of them, i just feel that if we got all the tests done, i wouldn't feel like everythings going against me... my age, my past, my weight :cry: grrrrr it's just pissin me off :growlmad: a year just seems like forever.....
what you all up to? pam, you only in manchester? i'm in ellesmere port hun?
yep, its raining here today oh and yesterday, i hate the rain :growlmad:
xxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Sarah his medication probably won't make a difference.I just know that was one of the questions that was asked. Dh is on antidepressants for nerve damage,so we were worried. Andys sperm must be ok as he got you pregnant. 
There are so many reasons why you can can't get pregnant or whether it sticks or not its a minefield! 

Dh is 37 -doctors weren't concerned with his age. My friends 45 and she's just had a little one after 3 months of trying. It took her five years to get the first one that's 12 years old now. Weird how it's all works.

I actually live in Stockport which in in greater manchester. My sister in laws family live near you sarah. I go to that shopping place on the way. Cheshire oaks is that near you? X


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> Sarah his medication probably won't make a difference.I just know that was one of the questions that was asked. Dh is on antidepressants for nerve damage,so we were worried. Andys sperm must be ok as he got you pregnant.
> There are so many reasons why you can can't get pregnant or whether it sticks or not its a minefield!
> 
> Dh is 37 -doctors weren't concerned with his age. My friends 45 and she's just had a little one after 3 months of trying. It took her five years to get the first one that's 12 years old now. Weird how it's all works.
> 
> I actually live in Stockport which in in greater manchester. My sister in laws family live near you sarah. I go to that shopping place on the way. Cheshire oaks is that near you? X

:wacko:yeah, i think its my body, i dont think i produce enough progesterone, and thats something he can help me with, cos you need that to help the baby stick, i've printed out the chart of the end of last cycle, where it says implantation occurred, and as i was so late, i'm gonna take it and show him, as he now knows my cycles, see what dr knobhead says to that :shrug:
:happydance: yeah 3 miles down the road from me, i live in little sutton hun, which is 3 miles from the port, do you ever come this way?? xxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

My sister in law goes every week and I drive to that shopping centre occasionly. In a perfect world we could meet up with ouf bumps or our new babies could play together! I could come any time as I'd be enjoying a year off for my maternity leave !! Ha ha better wake up now. Lol 

Just turned down a week away withy mate as it happened to be my next fertile week in August and we all know what the physic said!! I don't really talk to my friends about this situation, she must think I'm mad. 
' sorry I can't come for a week in the sun as I need to be at home having sex with my husband because we are making a baby girl that week apparently! '
Going make dh go away with me that week now, back to where we got engaged toile the baby.

Off to get nail fixed now as I had a altercation with a swing door! 

Happy Saturday! Xx


----------



## Lazydaisys

Again, I blame my phone for the typos xx


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> My sister in law goes every week and I drive to that shopping centre occasionly. In a perfect world we could meet up with ouf bumps or our new babies could play together! I could come any time as I'd be enjoying a year off for my maternity leave !! Ha ha better wake up now. Lol
> 
> Just turned down a week away withy mate as it happened to be my next fertile week in August and we all know what the physic said!! I don't really talk to my friends about this situation, she must think I'm mad.
> ' sorry I can't come for a week in the sun as I need to be at home having sex with my husband because we are making a baby girl that week apparently! '
> Going make dh go away with me that week now, back to where we got engaged toile the baby.
> 
> Off to get nail fixed now as I had a altercation with a swing door!
> 
> Happy Saturday! Xx

:hugs:yep that would be a perfect dream ;) it will happen one day, for all of us, but as andy said to me, bet you any money you dont even ovulate this cycle, and if she's right the baby would be conceived this cycle and i would be due in march!! :shrug:
:growlmad:he's probably right, and not to read to much into it, it will happen, when it happens....
have a good day hun xxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

How's everybody today?


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Heyyy

Ive been busy doing book work all day only done 1 book. It takes so long!! 

Frustrates me so much. Cant believe the weekend is pratically over already :cry:

Not looking forward to this week either *sigh*

Hope your all well


----------



## Lazydaisys

Hate those eyfs learning journal books is that what you mean? I've got end if year reports to write:-( 
Hope you have a good week. X


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Have had a good weekend here .. Like you guys said its over far too quick, back on the diet tommorow :-( 1 week till ov, bloody due on on my birthday spa day - brilliant :-( , monitor is behaving so far


----------



## sarahkr

mornin lovely's,
how are we all???
galaxy hun tried to google what you mentioned, but it didnt come up as something i could throw at him, as that would be an investigation, well, he's gonna have to bloody do something.. i think making andy cry was the best, it might have just given him the kick up the arse he needs, so its all in black and white, just see what he say's now....
oooohhhh i'm already thinking about shouting and swearing... really must think happy thoughts, well at least for the 1st sentence, then i know i will pop!!! i'm still spotting black shit???? so nothings moving here... grrrr :(
dont think i'll ov this cycle... i have a feeling :(
but on a happy note... OFF TO TURKEY in 3 weeks yipeeeeeeee xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lazydaisys

When you going the doctors Sarah is it tomorrow? Why is andy crying?:cry: I cant keep up.

My gp doctor was less than helpful when I saw her. She told me the wrong info about dh sperm quality and had me stressing all through jan and feb. Also she wouldn't discuss dh without him being there which was unhelpful. I ended up saying he knows about about the baby making plan, he sent his results to you to be discussed,you can even ring him if you want! 

When I mentioned that to fertility clinic at first meeting they were really annoyed and said most GPs dont specialise in fertility and don't know what they are talking about! That's reassuring! I suppose that's why you end up getting refered after so many months maybe.

Yesterday dh said I was obsessing about having a baby!:dohh: has he only just realised.

Can't wait for the witch to arrive so I can start next cycle.Think I have a week but it would be nice if she came early! 
:witch:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Yeah its all EYFS rubbish!!! 

Ive got termly assesments to do too :growlmad: 

Ive done nothing tonight other than go to the gym. Meant to be working but waiting for DH to get home so I can have some dinner. Starvingggg :haha: 

Meeting after work tomorrow. Save me lol


----------



## Lazydaisys

Eyfs
They were suppose to be helping to cut the paperwork but they've just made each goal really chunky and they say you don't need as much evidence, but parents and ofsted expect evidence and you need it to prove your assessment decisions to others!

Since christmas we've gone electronic with the learning diaries so you can upload pictures and type it up on a iPod/pad or laptop. That's been better for me because I was crap at keeping up to date with the books and I can just go online and select any file to look at. We can allow access to the files for parents from their iPhone which is better also.

I hate writing the report and I'm always hiding the day after they've been given out incase I get comeback. I'm always scared somebody with rant and post my report on Facebook or slate me in the playground! Paranoia is a terrible thing as only one person has complained in ten years . 

My boiler has been fixed today!


----------



## Lazydaisys

:shower::shower::shower::shower::
:yipee::yipee::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## sarahkr

:haha:lazy you make me chuckle :haha:

mornin lovelys :hugs:
well cd7, stuck a stick in humpty- low AGAIN, i'm gonna feed him every other!! :growlmad:

i went to the docs yesterday hun, oh i made andy cry on saturday, :haha: i'd had enough of him, his shit arse attitude so i told him to go back to his mum's... so he came here after work, i came down and he was asleep on the sofa :growlmad: well, i went off my tits, i ran upstairs put all the shit in a bag, ie the monitor, smileys, opks, tests.... and started taking pics of them, he was like oh please dont do this, we want a baby.. :growlmad: so he started crying :haha::haha: LMFAO...... :rofl: what a big baby!!!!!!!!!!!! i just told him to buck up OR get out....
so we went to the drs yesterday, he actually took time off work to come, and our 10 min appointment turned into 40 mins :haha: GUTTED, he was so nice i didnt have to swear, not even at a fuckin receptionist :growlmad: they were even on their best behavior!!! anyway, i took my chart and showed him, and said how many cycles are you gonna put me through this...???? he said one more.. then i'll refer you :thumbup: now thats what i wanted to hear, he talked about clomid, but doesn't see a problem with ovulation, so he's doing my 21 day blood, and andy walked away with a pot to bash one off in :haha: OMG... andy went fuckin purple... i burst out laughing... and even the doctor did when i said ermmm how long does sperm live in a pot for :rofl: me and him were pissing ourselves, he said why you thinking of turkey basting :haha::haha: i think the whole waiting room heard us laughing..... :haha:
so i'll have my bloods done, andys sperm will get tested, then one more cycle and he will intervene, tbh he's a bit of a dipshit, andys his patient and he doesn't remember him, he called him steven :haha::haha: he asked steven if he was josh's dad???? :wacko: i said NO ANDY'S NOT!! i said josh hasnt got a dad!!! :growlmad: he said well, we'll see what the blood and sa say, then i'm willing to intervene, i said well age is going against me... he was fuckin lookin at my notes, he asked how old i was... i said fast approaching 35... errr yeah next year, i'm 33 atm :wacko: so he's a dip shit!! but anyway, it was worth it, just to get that pot for andy!!!! :haha::haha:
GOD I'M SO EVIL...............:growlmad:
xxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

:muaha:I think you are a little evil.... :flower:

Glad the doctor has listened to you:happydance:

I think you will get pregnant soon, but its good to start the testing at the same time as it wont do you any harm. My dh was not happy about sa:blush: he was like I will do it but in my own time! So I was like ok let's just see how that works out for you if I take the same approach! Food shopping in my own time... Hit him where it's hurts most. It took him a month and then he was secretive about it and I knew he'd done it after.men are so annoying. He didn't want test or get any help he just wanted it to magically happen. Don't we all!


----------



## LindseyGarth

Hi ladies can I join this thread too :) here's a little about me my name is Lindsey im 20 also got my self a monitor and would love to have a little guidence with it after having a mmc in august 20011 and having put a lot of weight on I've now got irregualr periods so im at slimming world trying to battle the buldge and got my monitor to help ttc do any of you ladies no what's the longest cycle the monitor will run for xx


----------



## Lazydaisys

Hi. I'm not sure what the longest it runs for although I do know unfortunately it seems to better on regular ish cycles. All you can do is have a go! (You could ring the clear blue helpline my worry is that it could end up costing you a fortune in sticks as my machines asked for lots of sticks at first and I'm on a 28-30 cycle&#8230;it cost 20 pound on one confused cycle! Now my machine knows me and I'm regular this month I used less than ten. 

I started to use the machine in jan as a quick fix! It's nearly July and I must have spent over a 100 pound:-( I've read good reviews on amazon where people get pregnant quickly using it My friend got pregnant on a very long cycle just by bding here and there. 

If your monitor is second hand like mine was dont forget to reset it

Not sure if this helps. Maybe galaxy, Sarah or mrs doddy will have some advice.

Good luck getter your bfp


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> :muaha:I think you are a little evil.... :flower:
> 
> Glad the doctor has listened to you:happydance:
> 
> I think you will get pregnant soon, but its good to start the testing at the same time as it wont do you any harm. My dh was not happy about sa:blush: he was like I will do it but in my own time! So I was like ok let's just see how that works out for you if I take the same approach! Food shopping in my own time... Hit him where it's hurts most. It took him a month and then he was secretive about it and I knew he'd done it after.men are so annoying. He didn't want test or get any help he just wanted it to magically happen. Don't we all!

:rofl:you crack me up!!!! the dr wont have much choice in listening to me.. i will go there each month :haha: oh no i booked andy in at the clinic when he got home :haha::haha: and then text him his appointment :haha::haha: so theres no backing out of this one, i worked it around his work, so it needs to be an hour before... so i told him, he'd have to bash one off at work, and drop it in by 8.30 am lmfo :haha:
how you gettin on hun?? where you at now in your cycle chic??? xxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

LindseyGarth said:


> Hi ladies can I join this thread too :) here's a little about me my name is Lindsey im 20 also got my self a monitor and would love to have a little guidence with it after having a mmc in august 20011 and having put a lot of weight on I've now got irregualr periods so im at slimming world trying to battle the buldge and got my monitor to help ttc do any of you ladies no what's the longest cycle the monitor will run for xx

:flower:hi lindsey hun, errrmm no i dont, but i think it will probably keep going until you press the m hun, i dont think it will run out of days :haha: welcome to the nutty thread :hugs: is this your first cycle on it? or your having problems? xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

sarahkr said:


> Lazydaisys said:
> 
> 
> :muaha:I think you are a little evil.... :flower:
> 
> Glad the doctor has listened to you:happydance:
> 
> I think you will get pregnant soon, but its good to start the testing at the same time as it wont do you any harm. My dh was not happy about sa:blush: he was like I will do it but in my own time! So I was like ok let's just see how that works out for you if I take the same approach! Food shopping in my own time... Hit him where it's hurts most. It took him a month and then he was secretive about it and I knew he'd done it after.men are so annoying. He didn't want test or get any help he just wanted it to magically happen. Don't we all!
> 
> :rofl:you crack me up!!!! the dr wont have much choice in listening to me.. i will go there each month :haha: oh no i booked andy in at the clinic when he got
> home :haha::haha: and then text him his appointment :haha::haha: so theres no backing out of this one, i worked it around his work, so it needs to be an hour before... so i told him, he'd have to bash one off at work, and drop it in by 8.30 am lmfo :haha:
> how you gettin on hun?? where you at now in your cycle chic??? xxxxx:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Going to be late for work because I'm messing on here:winkwink:

Impressed with the way you organise andy, I need to follow your lead!:hugs:

Day 23.hoping for AF Monday so I can start my new cycle :thumbup:

How are you?

Got to go to work:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> sarahkr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lazydaisys said:
> 
> 
> :muaha:I think you are a little evil.... :flower:
> 
> Glad the doctor has listened to you:happydance:
> 
> I think you will get pregnant soon, but its good to start the testing at the same time as it wont do you any harm. My dh was not happy about sa:blush: he was like I will do it but in my own time! So I was like ok let's just see how that works out for you if I take the same approach! Food shopping in my own time... Hit him where it's hurts most. It took him a month and then he was secretive about it and I knew he'd done it after.men are so annoying. He didn't want test or get any help he just wanted it to magically happen. Don't we all!
> 
> :rofl:you crack me up!!!! the dr wont have much choice in listening to me.. i will go there each month :haha: oh no i booked andy in at the clinic when he got
> home :haha::haha: and then text him his appointment :haha::haha: so theres no backing out of this one, i worked it around his work, so it needs to be an hour before... so i told him, he'd have to bash one off at work, and drop it in by 8.30 am lmfo :haha:
> how you gettin on hun?? where you at now in your cycle chic??? xxxxx:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Going to be late for work because I'm messing on here:winkwink:
> 
> Impressed with the way you organise andy, I need to follow your lead!:hugs:
> 
> Day 23.hoping for AF Monday so I can start my new cycle :thumbup:
> 
> How are you?
> 
> Got to go to work:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...

:hugs:i'm fine hun, looking forward to turkey :happydance: yep, he was warned on saturday to buck up!! so he knows i'm serious :haha:
ahhh, friggin monitor... i hope it peaks for you again this cycle, but remember you've got susan hun :winkwink: WE LOVE SUSAN!!! :haha:
well i'll talk to you later hun, have a good day at work chiccy xxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

lazy hun, i just fed humpty with smu, it went high, so i'm gonna test with second urine, i bet if i get my smiley with not fmu i might get my peak with second/third xxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Sorry for being AWOL , got a lot going on at the mo and not enough hours in the day ! 

Cd 15 and on highs - due to ov at the weekend 

Had an awful nightmare last night that I was 5 months pregnant and didn't know as af came albeit short and I went into labour, it was a boy and I didn't know what to do .. Dd then woke me up thank god :-( 

Hoping this cycle works


----------



## sarahkr

welcome back mrs d, hey that could be a premonition lol... i'm due at the weekend too, but i think i'm gonna ov earlier... feels like my body's gearing up xxxx


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Only of the first bit Sarah ! Lol 

Lindsay - welcome to our mad ramblings ! The monitor isn't recxomended for really irregulars periods - you would spend a fortune on sticks - what's your average cycle? 

I've only gone and got a peak today on my monitor - get in !!! A bit early that predicted but that's cool, here's to another tww !!


----------



## sarahkr

Mrs Doddy said:


> Only of the first bit Sarah ! Lol
> 
> Lindsay - welcome to our mad ramblings ! The monitor isn't recxomended for really irregulars periods - you would spend a fortune on sticks - what's your average cycle?
> 
> I've only gone and got a peak today on my monitor - get in !!! A bit early that predicted but that's cool, here's to another tww !!

:happydance:me toooo yipeee, we're together again.... come on, let this be our months ALL OF US :happydance: xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Oh yay !!! Though this throws out when I'm to expect af now - would be happy for it to come before my spa day (though preferably to bugger off for the next year or so)


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Did you get a peak ?


----------



## sarahkr

Mrs Doddy said:


> Did you get a peak ?

:thumbup:yeah, i got a smiley last night, i've been using smu not first, its only because i get a smiley on non fmu, so i thought i'd mess around with it and try 2nd urine, i used first on cd7-low, then cd8 i used second as i've been crampy all week and it went to high, so i've just been doing that!! if it works for a smiley.. why not for the monitor?? :shrug: infact my smiley was at 9pm, so it was about 40 urines later lmao... i really think this monitor is shit, it doing my head in, i'll obviously have sticks left, but after what cb said, it will mess me around :growlmad: 
no hun, i have no idea either, its supposed to be a sat 28 day cycle :shrug: but after the m/c i've been all over the place, so technically i would be due the day after i get to turkey... but if i dont get any af in turkey, i know i'll be in with a chance and test when i get back, when is yours due'ish hun?? xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

3rd(my bday) or the 4th maybe - previously it was the 7th


----------



## sarahkr

Mrs Doddy said:


> 3rd(my bday) or the 4th maybe - previously it was the 7th

:wacko:mmm yeah i'm due the 6th MAYBE too :haha: ahhhh i so hope this is our month mrs d :cry: its like taking forever :growlmad: its really not that easy is it lmao, grrrr the disappointment of andy not having to use his little pot :haha: xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Yet for the smiley Sarah. My AF is due Monday . It's so weird because I know I'm not pregnant obviously this cycle but I have the same crazy symptoms. Nausea,headache, sore breasts, swollen breasts, hot and cold, feel heavier, grumpy and happy at the same time!!!
Next month when I symptom spot remind me not to bother as I get them all before AF.

Maybe my symptoms if I get bfp would be to have no symptoms! 

How is everybody? Happy fabulous Friday! X


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Sarah - fingers crossed - it does seem like we've been trying for ages and am gettin more and more disheartened every month it doesn't happen. 

It's funny how I've gone from never wantin to go through pregnancy, labour and baby days again, to ttc to feeling such a deep want for another child like from before - I said web we started ttc again this time round it feels different as we have experienced it now and it would be able to do it chilled out ! 

Lazy - it's funny as we tell ourselves that all the symptoms we get could be anything yet we still hold onto the hope that it does mean something


----------



## sarahkr

mornin lovelys,
yeah mrs d, fingers crossed.... but hey think it and say it every month lol... i too said that to andy when i met him, he was so good with josh, i said ahhh if your looking for someone to give you a baby, might aswell end it now!!! here we are 3 years later ttc... I REALLY AM EVIL..... hehehehehe
lazy chiccy, you know what, that is so true, you actually hardly get any symptoms when your in the tww, you've seen my crazy ticker... things only really happen from about 6 weeks on... you may just get a bit of discomfort and sore boobs, but 90% of women get nothing, thats how you see these people infact i'm one of them who didnt know they were pregnant... i started puking at 6 1/2 weeks, i went to the drs cos of it, i thought i was ill.. but i was really pregnant!
i bet your praying for af hun.... its getting annoying now, it just seems to roll into the next month so quick, you spend the first half hoping you'll ovulate... then the second half hoping your pregnant... crazy!!! 
wonder how miss galaxy is getting on???
hope your all well lovely's xxxxxxx


----------



## Lazydaisys

I know I'm excited for my af! Come on little witchy!! Suppose to be writing my school reports..... :-( this site is a great time waster. X


----------



## Lazydaisys

So I was supposed to be having 3 cycles ttc before the ivf or iui consultation. So I decided to put that to the back of my mind and focus on my 3 attempts....

Just had a letter saying come and see them on 3rd sept. I will only have had two full cycles and will be half way through my third.

Also just realised that psychic prediction was baby news in September from an August cycle, but my cycles don't cross over. I ovulate in August and AF is due August. Maybe I should ring that woman and tell her she might have got mixed up! Or maybe I should get to writing my school reports!


----------



## sarahkr

yeah but maybe af wont come in august hun? maybe thats what she meant :) xxxx


----------



## Lazydaisys

I like it Sarah! Why didn't I think of that!
:friends:

3 reports done out of 33!!! 

:sad2::sad2:


:brat::brat:

What you up to today. I'm going out for a coffee when I've don 5 reports!:happydance:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Shit week. Wont be getting a BFP this month. Someone shoot me please :)


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Its times like this I wish I stuck to using my monitor :dohh:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Shit week. Wont be getting a BFP this month. Someone shoot me please :)

:hugs:hey she's back :happydance: whats up hun? why wont you be getting your bfp?????
lazy, i'm doing fuck all hun, andy is in bed... i'm down stairs, he said he'll take me for a meal, but i need a shower.. and he's in bed :growlmad: 
:shrug:whats going on hun???? why do you wish you were back on the monitor?? i dont get it :wacko: u ok? xxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Just fed up. Dont want to air my problems on here. Ill text you. I need cheering up lol


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Just fed up. Dont want to air my problems on here. Ill text you. I need cheering up lol

:hugs:ok hun xxxxx:kiss::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

:hugs:Galaxy start the monitor again, you need that eggy picture in your life! Sorry youre having a shit week!:growlmad:


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> :hugs:Galaxy start the monitor again, you need that eggy picture in your life! Sorry youre having a shit week!:growlmad:

:thumbup:yes, well hopefully you wont need to anymore, but if things dont go to plan, please go back on the monitor, or at least use some smileys hun :hugs: it will ease your mind xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Sorry that you are feeling down Hun- why aren't you using your monitor 

Soooo 1dpo whop whop ! Got loads on in this tww to keep me busy , I've got a gym pass for a few weeks at a posh hotel so will be using it as much as I can, school visits for our lo and my birthday yay


----------



## Lazydaisys

Mrs Doddy said:


> Sorry that you are feeling down Hun- why aren't you using your monitor
> 
> Soooo 1dpo whop whop ! Got loads on in this tww to keep me busy , I've got a gym pass for a few weeks at a posh hotel so will be using it as much as I can, school visits for our lo and my birthday yay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love to get really busy in the 2ww wait otherwise it really drags. I'm all excited for my af:happydance: can't not wait to to be 1dpo. I'm wishing my life away. I've just been told that my sister in Laws's sister is pregnant with her second so got pangs on jealousy even though I'm happy for her. Just need to catch up with her quick! If only it was that simple. Somebody on this thread needs a bfp soon. :hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

:hugs:AF is here forgot to say!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Day one tomorrow!:happydance:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

HI ladies.

Was having a break from monitor for a couple of months - Drs orders but I hate not knowing if I have a chance each month. 

Been a bit down. Last month we DTD everyday was not forced we just wanted it. Then obviously stopped when the witch arrived started again when she went had it all weekend then nothing for 4 days due to tiredness!!! 

So thought I was already out this month but Sarah gave me the kick I needed and im back on track. 

Still may have missed OV but no point dwelling on something out of my hands. Think im CD12 today and usually OV around Cd15/16.

Wish I could stop thinking about it :dohh:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> HI ladies.
> 
> Was having a break from monitor for a couple of months - Drs orders but I hate not knowing if I have a chance each month.
> 
> Been a bit down. Last month we DTD everyday was not forced we just wanted it. Then obviously stopped when the witch arrived started again when she went had it all weekend then nothing for 4 days due to tiredness!!!
> 
> So thought I was already out this month but Sarah gave me the kick I needed and im back on track.
> 
> Still may have missed OV but no point dwelling on something out of my hands. Think im CD12 today and usually OV around Cd15/16.
> 
> Wish I could stop thinking about it :dohh:

:winkwink:your cd13... remember what i said!!! fuck other people, get your arse out there tomoz and buy some :thumbup: its NOT to late at all.... naughty galaxy :haha: you still have a few days, get dtd, and get some bloody sticks!!! :growlmad: i'd buy them for ya... but they wouldn't reach you in time hun :cry: you'll be A ok chiccy :thumbup: xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:

oh yey lazy, glad af has come.... now she can piss off lmao :haha:

yeah mrs d, 1 dpo here too hun xxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

My plan:coffee:

So this month I'm trying those soft cups to help with ttc you can get them from boots but I got mine cheaper off ebay in the end. Hoping they will send/keep the :spermy::spermy: in the right direction. 

Got my cbfm monitor, extra sticks,
extra smileys ready- 
concieve plus
oil of primrose tablets up to ovulation,
santatogen tablets for him and her are still ongoing
I'm going to improve my diet and eat more vegetables and greens and dairy
cut down on alcohol and caffeine.
bd every other day on high days and every day on egg days. 
Sneak healthy food into dh diet.
Dig out best underwear! :blush:

Any others ideas?!!:flower:


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> My plan:coffee:
> 
> So this month I'm trying those soft cups to help with ttc you can get them from boots but I got mine cheaper off ebay in the end. Hoping they will send/keep the :spermy::spermy: in the right direction.
> 
> Got my cbfm monitor, extra sticks,
> extra smileys ready-
> concieve plus
> oil of primrose tablets up to ovulation,
> santatogen tablets for him and her are still ongoing
> I'm going to improve my diet and eat more vegetables and greens and dairy
> cut down on alcohol and caffeine.
> bd every other day on high days and every day on egg days.
> Sneak healthy food into dh diet.
> Dig out best underwear! :blush:
> 
> Any others ideas?!!:flower:

:haha:whats soft cups hun???? :wacko: what cd did you peak hun?? i take epo up until ov, omega 3, vitamin b strong compound, folic acid, and sanatogen his n hers, :thumbup: all you really need hun is those bloody smileys to catch the surge, so whatever day you peaked on, start with the smileys mornin and night 2 days before hun, sex plan sounds good hun, sexy underwear check.... ermmmm no, i think you have it all under control hun, has the witch gone?? what cd are you on now hun? xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Lazydaisys said:


> My plan:coffee:
> 
> So this month I'm trying those soft cups to help with ttc you can get them from boots but I got mine cheaper off ebay in the end. Hoping they will send/keep the :spermy::spermy: in the right direction.
> 
> Got my cbfm monitor, extra sticks,
> extra smileys ready-
> concieve plus
> oil of primrose tablets up to ovulation,
> santatogen tablets for him and her are still ongoing
> I'm going to improve my diet and eat more vegetables and greens and dairy
> cut down on alcohol and caffeine.
> bd every other day on high days and every day on egg days.
> Sneak healthy food into dh diet.
> Dig out best underwear! :blush:
> 
> Any others ideas?!!:flower:

Grapefruit juice to increase cm 

Good luck !


----------



## Lazydaisys

Thanks will add in grapefruit juice.

Sarah I'm counting today as day one. Those soft cups are supposed to be used for AF but good for ttc as you put the cup in after bd and it keeps the man juice near the cervix. I'll obviously let you know if it works. Google soft cups on boots website.

I tend to get AF around Sarah and galaxy's ovulation and vice versa.


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> Thanks will add in grapefruit juice.
> 
> Sarah I'm counting today as day one. Those soft cups are supposed to be used for AF but good for ttc as you put the cup in after bd and it keeps the man juice near the cervix. I'll obviously let you know if it works. Google soft cups on boots website.
> 
> I tend to get AF around Sarah and galaxy's ovulation and vice versa.

:rofl:i think andy would go mad lmao, i already do a head stand!!! i did it that quick one time i fell off the side of the bed... josh came running in, i was devo'd :blush: andy was pissing himself!!! i didnt get a bfp just a big fat lump on my head!!! :haha:
yeah... we are all kind of in sync arent we lol xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

I'm not telling my dh about the cups! Not even sure if i will use them. I'm going to do cup research first. Lol X


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> I'm not telling my dh about the cups! Not even sure if i will use them. I'm going to do cup research first. Lol X

:haha:you go girl lmao, whatever helps innit chiccy lol :haha: xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Hope your all good x

Tww is dragging as per normal ! Sending myself into Overdrive to push it back to the back of my mind, gym, work ect of course it doesn't work for long !! 
4dpo


----------



## Lazydaisys

My cups arrived and dh asked what they were. I told him he didn't need to know ha ha. Tried one for AF, easy to use and comfortable so I'm happy with them whether they work or not for ttc.

Went to boots today with my work mate who is equally my real life ttc buddy. She's been trying longer than me so she stops me moaning ha ha. We stocked up on santogen as they are in buy three for price of two. 

I got some more oil of primrose. I embarrassed my friend when I she asked what it was for as my voice came out louder than I mean it to and I shouted 'cervical mucus!' Across the aisle in boots. Hee hee we are so open about talking about it on here. The old lady in boots behind the prescriptions counter even smirked.

Anyway I didn't realise they sold oil of primrose in different amounts. My last ones were 1000mg per capsule and my new ones are only 300mg. Just taken four!! Just googled the subject and it says you should take between 1500 and 2000mg! Per day. (Dont quote me on this!) What have you been taking Sarah?


----------



## Lazydaisys

Just looked at your chart Sarah. Do you temp every month? I tried one month and only lasted three days as I kept forgetting and that and the monitor was too much for me before work in the morning, and then I thought don't really know what I'm looking for on the chart. Are you wanting your temp to stay up now or dip?????


----------



## Lazydaisys

It always drags for me. i hate the one week wait the most especially the last few days when Im so restless or moody if AF is on her way. Keeping busy is the only way. X


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Yes 1ww is bad but its my birthday next week so I will be busy !!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Ooooh any birthday plans?? I bet your little one keeps you very busy. As its just me and dh at our house I get obsessive around 1 week wait. I often look after my niece and nephew and I see them more around that time as they keep me so busy I barely get time to think x


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Yes she does ! Cinema to see dispicable me with lo and her cousin sunday morning BBQ at friends on Sunday, out for dinner and drinks next weekend and a spa day/ afternoon tea at a posh hotel - 1ww pah I will forget about u!


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> Just looked at your chart Sarah. Do you temp every month? I tried one month and only lasted three days as I kept forgetting and that and the monitor was too much for me before work in the morning, and then I thought don't really know what I'm looking for on the chart. Are you wanting your temp to stay up now or dip?????

:nope: i'm doing it this month to take in to the docs, he wants to see whats going on, and look at it after a full cycle, then refer us :thumbup: i started after ov last cycle... and took it in, and he confirmed yet another m/c :cry: didnt wanna say anything to you girls, but i told galaxy :cry: so he wants to see a full chart of temps, yeah hun, i had a massive rise this am, which could mean implantation is occurring, then i'm looking for it to drop a little, and then to stay high for the rest of the cycle, so tomoz it should come down a bit, and carry on at that temp... but i'm only gonna be able to temp up to next fri, cos we're off to turkey, and i'm not taking a bloody thermometer :haha:
:haha:i think i shouted that across the room at andy once, he asked what it was for, and he said what twice, he said your fuckin mumblin.... so i shouted it!! :haha: i said can you hear me now, ITS FOR MY CERVICAL MUCUS :haha: xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

So sorry hon x hope your ok x


----------



## sarahkr

Mrs Doddy said:


> So sorry hon x hope your ok x

:thumbup:yeah i'm fine hun, i knew it was happening, cos it was the same as the month before... he said he doesn't see a problem with ovulation, its keeping it :shrug: but he does need my pre ov temps aswell as my post ov, so he can see some sort of pattern :shrug: cos when i took it in, it had all the info on when implantation happened... then temps were fine, went past af and it did this mad curve, and dropped dead... i didn't have a proper bleed again, just black crap!! :shrug: so my question to him was, how many cycles are you gonna put me through till you step in??? he said 1 more, then i'll refer you, so thats hopeful, or even better would be NOT needing to be referred, as andy is nervous about his SA test :haha: but i found it entertaining, why shouldn't he have tests??? i've gotta go and have my 21 day bloods xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Glad your doc is on board. Crap you had to go through that again. Hope this is the month for you! X


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> Glad your doc is on board. Crap you had to go through that again. Hope this is the month for you! X

:hugs:thanks hun, things are looking good so far... if you look on my chart, the huge rise yesterday, is a sign that implantation is occurring... so it need to stay in the 36.7's now to confirm pregnancy... unfortunately i will miss the end of my chart cos i'll be in turkey :happydance: but yeah, at least he's gonna step in, cos i/my body cant be going through this every month, and he suggested time off... i said, why? when i'm nailing it? i want him to see why i cant keep it? so i'll have to keep doing it till he does.... but as he said one more cycle.... xxxxx:hugs:
sorry to moan, rant over, how are we all anyway lovely's? xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Hey just saying hello. Cant sleeeeeeeep!

Day 6 for me. Still wishing my life away waiting for ovulation..... X


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> Hey just saying hello. Cant sleeeeeeeep!
> 
> Day 6 for me. Still wishing my life away waiting for ovulation..... X

:hugs:ahh whats up hun?? what cd did you get your peak last month hun? has gertrude asked for a stick? xxxxx:hugs:
hey wheres galaxy??? :wacko: she's normally on by now, in the tww :growlmad: i might drop her a text, see if she's ok? :thumbup:
how are you getting on mrs d? xxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Morning girls 

Sarah did you know your were pregnant or was it very early days and you didn't know ? 

Lazy - we spend all month every month waiting for ov or bfp ! It's hard work huh! 

7 dpo here and man it's dragging ! Looking at my charts I only go up to 12 dpo then af arrives so not going to test as I'm now seeing a pattern - I'm going to wait until after my birthday weekend next weekend if af doesn't come because I want to be in a good mood for my day with friends and not be sad. It's going to be hard not to test. 

Now know that 4dpo onwards gives me heavy hurting boobs, cramps and twinges so there's no symptom spotting from me this month my only sign would be if I was puking !!


----------



## sarahkr

Mrs Doddy said:


> Morning girls
> 
> Sarah did you know your were pregnant or was it very early days and you didn't know ?
> 
> Lazy - we spend all month every month waiting for ov or bfp ! It's hard work huh!
> 
> 7 dpo here and man it's dragging ! Looking at my charts I only go up to 12 dpo then af arrives so not going to test as I'm now seeing a pattern - I'm going to wait until after my birthday weekend next weekend if af doesn't come because I want to be in a good mood for my day with friends and not be sad. It's going to be hard not to test.
> 
> Now know that 4dpo onwards gives me heavy hurting boobs, cramps and twinges so there's no symptom spotting from me this month my only sign would be if I was puking !!

:wacko:do you mean did i test? no, FF told me what day implantation happened, and what day i would have got a positive test... it was the thursday, so the tuesday, my temp went up a little, then woke the wednesday then it dropped, slam down to 36.2, see if the pregnancy was successful it would have kept rising, although it did the day of af, and continued to, the 2 days after... but didnt gradually fall like it should, it rose then banged down... so the dr confirmed it as another m/c, now if you look at my chart, yesterday, was implantation, so its high now... i'm looking for it to be the same, a tad lower or a tad higher, but roughly the same, so a week today, i would get a positive test, but as i'm not temping in turkey, i wont know what its doing... but he wants to see a full chart of whats going on :shrug: if you get me :wacko::haha: xxxx
how many dpo are you hun? xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

:hugs:Ah ok

Am on 7dpo x


----------



## sarahkr

Mrs Doddy said:


> :hugs:Ah ok
> 
> Am on 7dpo x

:happydance:same as me, the only difference i've felt this cycle, is no agonizing cramps, my boobs are sore and tingly... belly bloated, but thats it!! so, i'm really hoping for no pain this time, its really mad temping, you should have a go hun, your body is so weird, like last night... i was freezing, it predicted that in the morning, hence it dropped, mad, all i felt last night was a sharp stab :shrug: but no horrible cramping.....

what symptoms have you had hun? xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

oh mrs d, ovufriend has said that my Lphase is too long, its 17 days, and if it persists to see my gp??? so i'm not really sure what that means.. i've heard of problems with a short one, but not with a long one??? but then they're chart experts, so maybe that could be the problem??? xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Doddy

What should the lp be?

Cramps are quite bad today - but not sure if that's got anything to do with the rowing at the gym last night ! Am pretty sore today lol no symptoms to talk of that's out of the ordinary


----------



## sarahkr

Mrs Doddy said:


> What should the lp be?
> 
> Cramps are quite bad today - but not sure if that's got anything to do with the rowing at the gym last night ! Am pretty sore today lol no symptoms to talk of that's out of the ordinary

:thumbup:it should be 14/15... anything over 17 is too long, but i just dont understand why thats a problem, but it could be, and thats why i'm having problems, :wacko: but i've seen my gp, so if this is not successful then we're being referred :thumbup:
mmm, you could be implanting hun??? thankfully i've not been keeled over so far... do you go to the gum alot hun? xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Just read this 

A luteal phase is the time in a woman&#8217;s cycle between ovulation and menstruation. In a pregnant woman, during the luteal phase the fertilized egg will travel from the fallopian tube and into the uterus for implantation. The luteal phase is normally 14 days long and on an average it can be anywhere from 10 to 17 days long. If your luteal phase lasts anything under 10 days it is considered a luteal phase defect. But some doctors believe that if the luteal phase falls under 12 days, then it is a problem. If you conceive and you have a luteal phase defect, you will have an early miscarriage.


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Am on a two week free membership !


----------



## sarahkr

Mrs Doddy said:


> Just read this
> 
> A luteal phase is the time in a womans cycle between ovulation and menstruation. In a pregnant woman, during the luteal phase the fertilized egg will travel from the fallopian tube and into the uterus for implantation. The luteal phase is normally 14 days long and on an average it can be anywhere from 10 to 17 days long. If your luteal phase lasts anything under 10 days it is considered a luteal phase defect. But some doctors believe that if the luteal phase falls under 12 days, then it is a problem. If you conceive and you have a luteal phase defect, you will have an early miscarriage.

:wacko:yeah i read about a short one being a problem, but ovufriend is saying my 17 day one is too long? maybe thats classed as a defect :cry: xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Mrs Doddy said:


> Am on a two week free membership !

:haha:hows it going??? i'm banned from gyms :growlmad: we've got a bloody cross trainer and an abflexer upstairs, but i'm not allowed on them till i gain weight :growlmad: xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

I'm enjoying it - will be gutted when the two weeks is up - cant afford to join 

18 is deemed to be too long from what I can read - what does your doctor say


----------



## sarahkr

Mrs Doddy said:


> I'm enjoying it - will be gutted when the two weeks is up - cant afford to join
> 
> 18 is deemed to be too long from what I can read - what does your doctor say

:shrug:he doesn't know this yet, i've only just joined ovufriend, FF hasn't detected it as a problem, but ovufriend has, so when i get back, i will have to print off the chart and the analysis... but tbh he's a bit clueless, thats why he's doing the referral :haha: he cant cope with my erratic behavior and slamming charts in his face... he doesn't like me doing my homework... but i need to, so he will refer us :growlmad:
how much does it cost hun to join? have you been going everyday? :thumbup: xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Every other and h looks after lo - think its about 80 %


----------



## sarahkr

Mrs Doddy said:


> Every other and h looks after lo - think its about 80 %

:wacko:£80 a month? xxx:hugs:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Oops yeah £80 ! So making the most of the free pass ha ha 

Suppose I should get off my arse and tidy the house and get dressed ! Can't be bothered to do anything today


----------



## Lazydaisys

Hey everybody. Having a blah day. I planned a lovely self indulgent morning (nails done and facial) and still ended up in a bad mood. Spoke to beautician about trying reflexology next month so ended up going through everything with her which made me feel weird. Went for coffee with with my friend and was in a low mood and then a walk with my other pregnant friend. As evil as it sounds I wish it was me that was pregnant:cry:

Think it's day 6. Gertrude hasn't asked for stick. Going to try a normal test and see if there's any line. I think my machine starts asking for sticks at day 9.

Today I feel like I can't take much more of this trying, it's been going on too long. The thought of this going on for another six months or years is ridiculous.:dohh:

Sorry to whinge and moan. I don't wish to bring anybody else down. I've got a huge bar of chocolate...:munch::munch::munch::munch:


----------



## Lazydaisys

I'm like a different person today. Much chirpier. Day 7 low and not asked or sticks.

The chocolate did the trick. How r you guys! X


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> I'm like a different person today. Much chirpier. Day 7 low and not asked or sticks.
> 
> The chocolate did the trick. How r you guys! X

:haha:glad the chocolate did the trick :haha: yeah, humpty didn't ask me till cd8... what day did you peak last month hun? xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Day 14/15. Seem to have the perfect cycle. Apart from not actually getting pregnant. Wish I really knew what was wrong. 'Unexplained fertility' just means they didn't find out. There's got to be a reason.


----------



## Lazydaisys

I like your chart. I'm very impressed you've kept it up. Are you not tempted to sneak your thermometer to turkey? X


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> I like your chart. I'm very impressed you've kept it up. Are you not tempted to sneak your thermometer to turkey? X

:haha::haha:i am, but it wont be accurate, been looking at the weather 14 day forecast, its in the 90's every day, no i've gotta keep it up, other wise dr knobhead wont step in :growlmad: he's not very impressed that i'm slammin charts in his face now, so the quicker i piss him off, the quicker he'll fuck me off to the fertility care :haha: 
yeah you have got the perfect cycle... were you reading the other posts hun about what ovufriend has reported a problem on mine??? my Lphase is 17 days :shrug: that could be the problem in me not keeping it, do you know what yours is hun??? :shrug: xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Think mines 14ish. I wondered if yours seems longer because you actually seem to be implanting but its not sticking and then you are bleeding after two days? I don't know just a thought. Wonder if the phase would be shorter for you on a month when you didn't conceive? 

I got to have my thyroid function test rechecked as its slightly underactive. Wonder if that's my problem. X


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> Think mines 14ish. I wondered if yours seems longer because you actually seem to be implanting but its not sticking and then you are bleeding after two days? I don't know just a thought. Wonder if the phase would be shorter for you on a month when you didn't conceive?
> 
> I got to have my thyroid function test rechecked as its slightly underactive. Wonder if that's my problem. X

:shrug:i really dont know hun, thats why i want to see the FS, so i need this chart for him to refer us if you get me hun?? yours is fine at 14 hun, thats normal, i've only ever heard of problems with short ones?? :shrug: but ovufriend said that, so it has made me wonder whats going on :wacko:
did they test your thyroid? they should have given you some tablets for it if its underactive hun? xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Dh- what are you doing? Who are you talking to??

Me-I'm just replying to a post.

Dh- are you on that bumpy baby thing?

Me- yeah, I'm talking to Sarah.

Dh- oh say hi to her for me, how she getting on?!!


I told you dh had been sneaking on here and looking at my posts the cheeky monkey. I will be much more careful deleting my history in future! Need my own I pad now.


----------



## Lazydaisys

They have testing my thyroid a couple of times and then told me to have it testing again in six months time which is now. Underactive is bad as it can stop you ovulating or give you irregular cycles and mess your hormone levels. As it doesn't seen to be doing that to me, they are reluctant to give me medication and mess with my ttc. Will have to see what next bloods say. 

Best for you to get to see a specialist or even better not need one at all!X


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> They have testing my thyroid a couple of times and then told me to have it testing again in six months time which is now. Underactive is bad as it can stop you ovulating or give you irregular cycles and mess your hormone levels. As it doesn't seen to be doing that to me, they are reluctant to give me medication and mess with my ttc. Will have to see what next bloods say.
> 
> Best for you to get to see a specialist or even better not need one at all!X

:rofl::rofl:hahahahaha thats sooooo funny, hi dh :winkwink::haha:
isn't under, when you gain weight? you sure your under, not over hun?? theres nothing to you :wacko: well tbh, if the under isn't causing problems, then you dont need meds, they checked ovulation etc... what did you say there next move was hun? 

yeah the FS is the hope i wanted to hear from him, so i have to piss him off as soon as, or he'll just drag his feet, so 2 weeks on monday, after hols, i'm booked in to see him, will take my charts, and andy is having his SA done that day too.... so yeah hun, hopefully he keeps to his word :growlmad: well he will, cos he hates my erratic behavior lmfao xxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

It's the one that makes you put weight on. My dad has under active thyroid though and he's a very skinny man??!! So who knows. My doctor said the under active is bad for fertility but in this case it hasn't affected things. But hang on I can't seem to get pregnant. Who knows. All we can all do is wait and see.

Got two more cycles to try naturally before being referred for iui or ivf. No pressure to conceive in the next two months then! Started the bding early at day 7 then every other day and both egg days. Makes me tired just thinking about it. Lol x


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> It's the one that makes you put weight on. My dad has under active thyroid though and he's a very skinny man??!! So who knows. My doctor said the under active is bad for fertility but in this case it hasn't affected things. But hang on I can't seem to get pregnant. Who knows. All we can all do is wait and see.
> 
> Got two more cycles to try naturally before being referred for iui or ivf. No pressure to conceive in the next two months then! Started the bding early at day 7 then every other day and both egg days. Makes me tired just thinking about it. Lol x

:thumbup:have you tried 4 days before on the day and day after hun? i know it sounds like alot, but its 6 night/mornings of bd hun, some people swear by not doing it on the day, the day before and the day after, you can see what we do on my chart hun xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

:bunny::bunny:Thanks yeah. I looked at your chart. :bunny::bunny:We did it every day a few few cycles! Every other day for some. I would be happy to do it everyday of ovulation week but once we did that and it became such a chore dh got stressed out. Think this is our 23rd attempt! If I get a smiley the day before my egg two days I will make dh do three days in a row!!! This better bloody work for us soon. Normally I'd be happy with once a week! Ha ha xx:blush:


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> :bunny::bunny:Thanks yeah. I looked at your chart. :bunny::bunny:We did it every day a few few cycles! Every other day for some. I would be happy to do it everyday of ovulation week but once we did that and it became such a chore dh got stressed out. Think this is our 23rd attempt! If I get a smiley the day before my egg two days I will make dh do three days in a row!!! This better bloody work for us soon. Normally I'd be happy with once a week! Ha ha xx:blush:

:haha::haha:yeah, but if you do it every other and even miss ov day, then theres a change? some people dont do it on ov day, just try what you feel happy with, and that doesn't cause too much stress :winkwink: if i get a successful, i hope it was formed by the weekend sex, the firt night was a 1 minute wonder, 2nd ok, 3rd and 4th cant be arsed, then teenager sex :winkwink: 5th and 6th :haha: xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

I hope you get successful this time and galaxy, then mrs doddy and me and we can all just chill out and be happy on the baby forum. somebody on a thread was complaining their bump wasnt big enough i had to chip in with 'at least you have a bump.' i hope i dont get kicked of this site! lol
Dh is talking about a major holiday next year with our friends to America and I'm like hopefully we will be busy with a baby on the way or a new baby or a the very least in the middle of ivf. Crap having our life on hold. X


----------



## Lazydaisys

Sarah just been looking at your chart again. Do you stop bding after ov or just stop charting? Sorry to be nosey just wondering if was part of a theory? X


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> Sarah just been looking at your chart again. Do you stop bding after ov or just stop charting? Sorry to be nosey just wondering if was part of a theory? X

:haha:ok this is my mad theory, sex and orgasms can cause contractions, now dont quote me on it, but in the tww i refuse to have sex :haha: until i know implantation is over, if you look today, my temp has come right down, it usually takes 4 days.... now its either stabilizing or, as we speak, i'm cramping it out :shrug: if it goes into the 6's, back to ov temp... no baby :cry: so for some reason, my body just doesn't like being pregnant??? but if it goes up tomoz, or stays in the 7's, i think i could be ok :shrug: but realistically i'm looking for the 8's :thumbup: see, if i tested now, it would be neg OR slight pos, but it takes a further 3 days for hcg, whilst in this time, i could have already contracted it out, so this is what i'm aiming to show dr knobhead :thumbup: xxxxxx:hugs::hugs::wacko:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

:wave: Hi ladies

Hope your all well :hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

:wave: Hi ladies

Hope your all well :hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Opps didnt mean to double post. Bloody Ipad :haha:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Good, hope you are ok galaxy? Sarah thanks for the bding advice I will try that this month x


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Opps didnt mean to double post. Bloody Ipad :haha:

:hugs::happydance:she's back!!! yipee...... how you doing sweety? god i feel like screaming at someone! i'm just in a bad mood!!! who can i blame today mmmm who can i ring up and shout at?? :haha: cant fuckin sleep, woke up freezing cold :wacko: 
sorry didn't get back to you last night hun, put a film on, then i bloody fell asleep :growlmad: hence the shit nights sleep :growlmad:
sooooo..... why you feeling crappy hun???? :shrug: 
lazy hun, don't quote me on that :haha: its just my crazy theory :haha: no i tell you where i got it from, it was reading the process of ivf, and for like the days of implantation, your supposed to lie in bed for 4 days, then the rest of the cycle, no orgasms, but i class sex as orgasms :haha: but thats where i got it from, and were not having ivf lmfao :haha: so as you were hun :haha:
mmmm really wanna shout at someone....... better get my thinking cap on :growlmad: :haha:xxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

yay... i ordered smileys off ebay about a week and a half ago... STILL not posted, my mum and dad are here friday onwards..... shit! yay, i'm gonna go open a dispute on her for item not received.... it might come today, but no email to say its been posted, YAY take my mood out on her!!! i'm opening the dispute.... make me feel better :lol: xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Doddy

10dpo here all the normal af signs sore boobs spot on my nose, moody - getting nervous now


----------



## sarahkr

Mrs Doddy said:


> 10dpo here all the normal af signs sore boobs spot on my nose, moody - getting nervous now

:thumbup:whens af due hun? xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Mrs Doddy said:


> 10dpo here all the normal af signs sore boobs spot on my nose, moody - getting nervous now

I always get that silly spot on the end of my nose! Argh! X


----------



## Lazydaisys

Glad you are letting it all out Sarah. I would be pissed if my smileys were late. I've ordered santogen his and hers off amazon they were only 3 pound. I've been paying nearly 15 or something silly in boots. Waiting for those as dh runs out soon.

I will try the bd ban after ovulation. It's worth a shot and good to have a rest ha ha.

A productive day for me. After a week and half of trying I've manage to change my hospital appointment to 20 th of August from sept 3rd. Worth pushing it forward as heard there is a long waiting list for iui so might as well get on the list sooner.

Also booked my blood test for thyroid function recheck on Friday. Most happy I can get a lie in on a Friday and will be late for work! Ha ha xx


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Perhaps thats were im going wrong, I have sex up until AF shows her face. Not sure I could go without it :shrug: :haha: 

But desperate times desperate measures!! Ill put it to DH next month see what he says :haha: 

I have no idea what CD/DPO I am and its such a good feeling not thinking about it. 
What will be will be :shrug:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Perhaps thats were im going wrong, I have sex up until AF shows her face. Not sure I could go without it :shrug: :haha:
> 
> But desperate times desperate measures!! Ill put it to DH next month see what he says :haha:
> 
> I have no idea what CD/DPO I am and its such a good feeling not thinking about it.
> What will be will be :shrug:

:haha::haha::haha:NO NO, don't quote me on that! :haha: its just what they do in an ivf clinic :haha: we aint having ivf girls lmao :haha: so as you were soldiers!!! :haha: christ i was having sex with josh AND out clubbing, drinking excessive amounts of vodka... he was fine!! he didn't fall out lol :haha:
your cd24, :haha: and yes what will be, will be... getting a bit worried now, my temps have gone up, but no mad cramps, :wacko: actually, no symptoms to report apart from sore boobies, and naggy :growlmad: hey i opened a dispute on that girl on ebay... gutted, looks like i'll get a refund :growlmad: god.... i hate it when that happens, when you really want something!!! :growlmad: its ok tho, i have 10 left, i was just stocking up :haha:
how are we all girlies????
christ your fellas are gonna hate me :haha: sarah said..... NO SEX lmao, just carry on as you were ladies lol xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

On knicker watch now- don't get much notice these days so each hour that passes without af is good !


----------



## sarahkr

Mrs Doddy said:


> On knicker watch now- don't get much notice these days so each hour that passes without af is good !

:thumbup:whens af due hun? xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Friday x


----------



## sarahkr

Mrs Doddy said:


> Friday x

:hugs:ahhh wont be here, but fingers crossed hun xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

My tablets for him turned up from amazon so impressed. 2.99 instead of 15.00 in boots! 

Ha ha Sarah ill tell dh Sarah said..... Only kidding I think he would welcome the break.

I'm day 10 first high on the monitor. I also using up my complex clear blue digitalis that also do low, high peak and of course smiley Susan's around ovulation. All bases are covered this month. It's a full scale operation!!! 
When are you texting expecting AF Sarah and galaxy? X


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> My tablets for him turned up from amazon so impressed. 2.99 instead of 15.00 in boots!
> 
> Ha ha Sarah ill tell dh Sarah said..... Only kidding I think he would welcome the break.
> 
> I'm day 10 first high on the monitor. I also using up my complex clear blue digitalis that also do low, high peak and of course smiley Susan's around ovulation. All bases are covered this month. It's a full scale operation!!!
> When are you texting expecting AF Sarah and galaxy? X

:haha::haha:noooooo, its just what was done in an ivf clinic, the reason i dont have sex, is because its on demand for 6 days!! then by the tww, i just cant be arsed :haha: although andy came home with the horn bug... :nope: :haha::haha: 
yep, everythings at the ready hun, been taking your epo? get you nice and wet :haha: 
af is due for me on tuesday :growlmad: was supposed to be a sat cycle :growlmad: but been thrown into the week days now with silly m/c :growlmad: xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Yep been downing the epo. I'm sliding all over the place!!! Ha ha Eewwww.

That epo is good stuff so glad you told me about it x


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> Yep been downing the epo. I'm sliding all over the place!!! Ha ha Eewwww.
> 
> That epo is good stuff so glad you told me about it x

:haha::haha::haha:deffo does its job lmfao, remember to stop taking it once you've ov'd hun, as that too causes contractions :thumbup: xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

:haha: Lazydaisys leaving snail trails :haha: 

SARAHHHHHHH I dont want to know my CD!! :haha: :dohh: 

No idea when AF is due :happydance:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> :haha: Lazydaisys leaving snail trails :haha:
> 
> SARAHHHHHHH I dont want to know my CD!! :haha: :dohh:
> 
> No idea when AF is due :happydance:

:haha::haha:well i thought i'd just tell you what cycle day you were on lol, i could tell you again if you want :haha:
:happydance: one more day for me YIPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE ahh, gonna miss you girlies, mmm wonder if they have internet in the hotel :haha: or do you think andy will go mad? :haha::blush:
oh, went for my progesterone bloods monday, phoned yesterday to get the results, she said dr knobhead needs to phone me :shrug: when i have my 4 month liver function ones, they usually say, sarah there fine!!! :shrug: i'm scared, do you think something is wrong? i'm booked in to see him the monday i get back... if they were fine, there would be a comment on the screen :shrug: :cry: xxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Sarah maybe they need repeating or he wants to do another test ?

Galaxy I've tried not knowing what cd I'm on and get driven crazy ! I don't know how you do it !!! 

Af normally arrives in the afternoon/evening so will see what happens


----------



## sarahkr

Mrs Doddy said:


> Sarah maybe they need repeating or he wants to do another test ?
> 
> Galaxy I've tried not knowing what cd I'm on and get driven crazy ! I don't know how you do it !!!
> 
> Af normally arrives in the afternoon/evening so will see what happens

:shrug:i dont know hun,, christ they took enough blood :wacko: 
you still on knicker watch hun? :haha: xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Maybe he just wants to discuss the results with you as if said over the phone it may not make sense or he wants to discuss the next steps 

Yes still on knicker watch - no cramps yet


----------



## sarahkr

Mrs Doddy said:


> Maybe he just wants to discuss the results with you as if said over the phone it may not make sense or he wants to discuss the next steps
> 
> Yes still on knicker watch - no cramps yet

:hugs:maybe....
have you not tested hun? xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Nope not testing early this month - I don't want to spoil my birthday !


----------



## sarahkr

Mrs Doddy said:


> Nope not testing early this month - I don't want to spoil my birthday !

:thumbup:good girl :haha: whens your birthday hun? xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Was yesterday but going out tommorow night and Sunday


----------



## sarahkr

Mrs Doddy said:


> Was yesterday but going out tommorow night and Sunday

:hugs:ahhh happy birthday hun :happydance: enjoy yourself, and what a great present that would be :happydance: xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Sarah -my doctor rang when my tests went missing and also when they wanted to redo them. Try not to worry, she would have got hold of you if she was desperate. Hope you have an amazing hol and enjoy yourself!  

I'm day 11 my monitor says high, but clear blue digital ( the low, high, peak smileys) says low. 

Glad you are enjoying your new approach -not knowing your cycle day galaxy( apart from when Sarah tells you hee hee) will you go back to the monitor? 

Didn't chart or monitor or anything for my first year of ttc as I naively just thought it would happen. This is why I'm reluctant to let go of my monitor as I tried the non monitoring way and it didn't work. I will use my monitor until I get my bfp. I'm attached to it now! Sometimes I even take it to work with me when it's processing with the stick still in as its a pain if you are in a rush. (Ooooh get me all positive about my bfp!)

Happy belated birthday to mrs doddy. Hope you get the amazing news we all want. X


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Thanks lazy x 

Well no af or warnings of yet - boobs are killing me


----------



## Lazydaisys

Mrs Doddy said:


> Thanks lazy x
> 
> Well no af or warnings of yet - boobs are killing me

Ooooh good signs:hugs: my fingers are crossed for your birthday bfp:flower:


----------



## sarahkr

morning girlies,
thanks lazy hun, i'll see when i get back!

well just a quickie to say goodbye :( i'll try and log on next week if i can ;)

wanna see those BFP's...... gonna miss you girls :(
over and out... speak to you soon xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Have a great holiday xxxxxxx


----------



## sarahkr

Mrs Doddy said:


> Have a great holiday xxxxxxx

:hugs:thanks hun, any sign of af??? :happydance: xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

No not yet hon , a bit achey but think it will be today if it comes


----------



## sarahkr

Mrs Doddy said:


> No not yet hon , a bit achey but think it will be today if it comes

:happydance:how exciting, if af doesn't come today, when are you gonna test hun? xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

I don't know hon , I said I would wait until Monday


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Is the pregnancy hormone the same one that the cbfm checks for- I just did a stick as it was my last one to see what happened and 2 strong lines came up ?


----------



## Lazydaisys

Two strong lines sounds positive. Heard of people getting strong ovulation lines on tests when pregnant. X


----------



## catsmeow1

Hi Ladies,

I'm really hoping that someone can give me some insight. I'm almost 31 and we have been trying for just over a year (started in April 2012). I've always had very 'normal' cycles of 27-29 days. I was on the Depo shot when I was 16-19, then no birth control from ages 20-28. Then on the pill for a year. Went off the pill in January 2012. 
I started using my CBFM at the end of Dec 2012, secondhand (did the hard reset twice to be sure it was cleared). The first 3 cycles it was highs starting on CD6, peak on CD12. No results. Missed a cycle of testing and decided to do a hard reset again thinking maybe I didn't clear the previous owners info off it, then the next cycle was high on CD6, peak on CD11, no results. On my last cycle I started taking Royal Jelly/Bee Pollen in honey, got the usual highs starting on CD6, and no peak... Had high readings all the way to CD25. Very weird but thought I just missed it somehow. This cycle I'm still taking the RJ/BP honey (heaping tsp once a day) and my monitor said low on CD6&7, Highs started CD9, now on CD12 and still high. No Peak AGAIN!!!!!

I'm wondering if my CBFM is messed up and I should be hard resetting it again or if the Royal Jelly is now making me not ovulate?! 

So confused, any insight would be helpful.

Thanks Ladies!


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Huh hum:bfp: on a frer evening wee - very strong line :happydance: will test again in the morning but it looks like we did it !!!! 

Welcome catmeaw1 x I'm not sure the answer to your question but maybe stop the royal Jelly for a few cycles and see what happens x once you do the hard reset that should be enough


----------



## Lazydaisys

Mrs Doddy said:


> Huh hum:bfp: on a frer evening wee - very strong line :happydance: will test again in the morning but it looks like we did
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: congratulations mrs doddy! Great news! :hugs:
> 
> Now remind me of the bding pattern so I can recreate your success please! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

I didn't take epo this month, bd 1 day before ov and day of ov that was it !!!

Def line again this morning ! Def bpf


----------



## Lazydaisys

Thank you for the info. My bding every other day went wrong yesterday as we missed a day. I won't worry as much now as still on high today and not got egg. 

Wow finally some success on this thread! Hope it's the start of good things for me, galaxy and Sarah also so we can all see you on the other boards x


----------



## Mrs Doddy

One day missed isn't the end of the world - don't forget the sperm can live up to 5 days

I feel a bit bad ! I joined last and queue jumped you all - oops


----------



## Lazydaisys

Don't worry it doesn't matter when you joined us, we all want the same outcome. You have been very supportive and helpful on this thread. Its good to hear a bfp finally! Great weather for your birthday weekend, I'm loving it already. Just going to sunbathe in my garden x


----------



## Mrs Doddy

We have been in the garden and the park - lo wanted to come home for lunch then nap I hope ! I might do the same on the sofa !


----------



## Galaxy Girl

OMG :happydance: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BIG FAT CONGRATULATIONS MRS DODDY!!!!

FINALLY ONE US :dance:

If you cant tell I am super excited for you!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

&#55357;&#56842;Thanks x I'm not sure it's really sunk in yet !


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Did you have any signs other than no AF? Implantation bleed or anything? 


I think AF is approaching for me I have 2 spots one eitherside of chin underneath :haha: :cry:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

No spot on my nose ! Sore boobs more than normal (that was my sign last time too) but really felt like af was coming in the morning then it tailed off

I don't normally get implantation bleeding


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Oh wow.

I think I am just trying to stay hopeful when I know the witch is going to get me 

Oh well :shrug: 

Going to get back on the monitor this time :haha: :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

That's what I thought hon - hold onto that hope x


----------



## Lazydaisys

catsmeow1 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I'm really hoping that someone can give me some insight. I'm almost 31 and we have been trying for just over a year (started in April 2012). I've always had very 'normal' cycles of 27-29 days. I was on the Depo shot when I was 16-19, then no birth control from ages 20-28. Then on the pill for a year. Went off the pill in January 2012.
> I started using my CBFM at the end of Dec 2012, secondhand (did the hard reset twice to be sure it was cleared). The first 3 cycles it was highs starting on CD6, peak on CD12. No results. Missed a cycle of testing and decided to do a hard reset again thinking maybe I didn't clear the previous owners info off it, then the next cycle was high on CD6, peak on CD11, no results. On my last cycle I started taking Royal Jelly/Bee Pollen in honey, got the usual highs starting on CD6, and no peak... Had high readings all the way to CD25. Very weird but thought I just missed it somehow. This cycle I'm still taking the RJ/BP honey (heaping tsp once a day) and my monitor said low on CD6&7, Highs started CD9, now on CD12 and still high. No Peak AGAIN!!!!!
> 
> I'm wondering if my CBFM is messed up and I should be hard resetting it again or if the Royal Jelly is now making me not ovulate?!
> 
> So confused, any insight would be helpful.
> 
> Thanks Ladies![/QUOT
> 
> I wish I could help you but not sure why you haven't had your peak. Maybe sarah could help, but shes on holiday at the moment.
> 
> When Sarah was having issues with hers she rang the clear blue helpline. I read on a different post that clear blue could tell what had been going on with the monitor by looking at a part on the monitor x


----------



## Lazydaisys

Galaxy I hope your af stays away and this month is lucky for us all.
Did you see highs, lows and peaks on your monitor. What did you do with your monitor when you didn't use it? Will you have to reset it?


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Thank you :hugs:

I only used the monitor twice! First time I reached my Peak on CD 15.
Second time didnt get a peak so gave up using it!! :dohh: 

Not sure If I will have to reset it .. I will read my booklet.
Will be a massive pain if I do have to as I dont have any sticks and would have to buy some asap to be able to reset it :growlmad:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

I gave in and checked to see when AF is due :haha: 

TMI but me and DH DTD this morning - Its been a few days as its just been far to hot to even think about it :haha: :blush: Anyway afterwards when cleaning up we noticed some brown blood. VERY small amount. 

Guess its down to AF being on her way. Shes due on tuesday?? :shrug:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Or maybe not. You're not out yet galaxy!


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Lazydaisys said:


> Or maybe not. You're not out yet galaxy!

Heyy :wave: 

How are you??

This heat is making me super tired!! I fell asleep on the sofa at 5:30 yesterday :haha: 

Currently cooking a roast ... DH idea :shrug:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Or implantation .....


----------



## Lazydaisys

Spotting and super sleepy..... Eeek I'm symptom spotting for you!!

I'm waiting to ovulate. I ovulate exactly when you and sarah get AF every time! Hopefully you both wont see AF for a long while. X


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Sorry to disappoint but AF is DEFO on her way. 

Got that bloated feeling today!!! 

Im seriously on the brink of just giving up. Why cant I get pregnant :cry: :dohh: 

Think I will be heading back to the Drs and demanding tests to be done :shrug:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Lazydaisys said:


> Spotting and super sleepy..... Eeek I'm symptom spotting for you!!
> 
> I'm waiting to ovulate. I ovulate exactly when you and sarah get AF every time! Hopefully you both wont see AF for a long while. X

I blame the heat for me being sleepy 
and 
DH for the spotting. It was after DTD :shrug:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

How long have you been trying hon ? No harm in seeing the doctor x


----------



## Lazydaisys

Galaxy Girl said:


> Lazydaisys said:
> 
> 
> Spotting and super sleepy..... Eeek I'm symptom spotting for you!!
> 
> I'm waiting to ovulate. I ovulate exactly when you and sarah get AF every time! Hopefully you both wont see AF for a long while. X
> 
> I blame the heat for me being sleepy
> and
> DH for the spotting. It was after DTD :shrug:Click to expand...

:flower:
I think you should demand tests. Firm and politely. You can carry on as you are trying and just start looking into things at the same time. First I had 21 day bloods done to check I was ovulating and hormone levels were ok. They test for loads of things in one blood sample. Dh had semen analysis. Once those have been done at your doctors you may get referred to fertility specialist which can take up to 18 weeks. (Or a lot less) Or your mind might be put at ease and you are happier to keep trying.You might as well get the ball rolling as it may be a small simple thing that could be easily sorted and then you won't have to go through this craziness! :hugs: hope AF stays away galaxy she's a right cow!!!! :growlmad:

I was reluctant to go to the doctors initially as I kept thinking it will be ok next month but looking back I wish I'd gone much sooner. Remember though I'm an old biddy compared to you:hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Thank you :hugs:

As soon as the witch arrives I will get myself a Drs appointment.

They use my age and the fact ive been pregnant before (but MC) as a reason not to test me which I think is awful. 

I had been NTNP for a year (I expected it to just happen!!) 
Then properly trying since January. 

So I tell the Drs ive been trying the whole time so that would be 18 months now!!!! 

So they say it takes a healthy couple up to 18 months to conceive and I havent so hopefully they SHOULD take me more seriously. 

I will keep you updated x


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Arghhhh I need Sarah to text and moan too!!!!!

AF hasnt arrived but I just did a test because Im silly (clearblue digital) and I got 'not pregnant' I just want to cry!!!!

Seriously annoyed today anyway. Last night our neighbours who we are friendly with announced they are pregnant. They already have a nearly 2 year old and both only just turnt 21 and both unhealthy over weight!! I want to be happy for them but when they say 'It wasnt really planned it just happened' I want to punch them in the face :haha:

Anyway phoning the Drs right now to book an appointment to get help before I lose my mind


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Appointment booked Friday 3:10 :happydance: 

Now to hope they will actually do tests :\


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Good luck hon x hope that you can get some answers soon xxx


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Thank I will keep you updated!

Am I likely to have to wait a long time for tests do you know?


----------



## Lazydaisys

They can do bloods on the 21 day of you cycle. Say you want to check that you ovulate to put your mind at ease. Your blokes semen analysis can be done quickly, probably within about 2 weeks. It took a month for my dh to get his act together as he didnt want t do it at first. My dh had to drop specimen off at the hospital within a hour of collecting it.

They can do the initial tests to put your mind at ease at doctors. Gad you got your appointment galaxy. X


----------



## Lazydaisys

They can do bloods on the 21 day of you cycle. Say you want to check that you ovulate to put your mind at ease. Your blokes semen analysis can be done quickly, probably within about 2 weeks. It took a month for my dh to get his act together as he didnt want t do it at first. My dh had to drop specimen off at the hospital within a hour of collecting it.

They can do the initial tests to put your mind at ease at doctors. Gad you got your appointment galaxy. X


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Feeling better after seeing my Dr.

So like you said Pam I am having blood tests done on 21st day of my cycle so that will be 2nd August (feels like forever away but im sure it will come round quick enough) The results will take between 7-10 days to come back. 

If the results come back as normal I will be then sent for a ultra scan as because AF has gone a bit crazy recently she thinks it could be PCOS and if its the early stages it may not be picked up in a blood test? :shrug: 

I thought omg when she mentioned PCOS but she said it can be cured by losing weight (which I am doing anyway :happydance:

I asked about checking for ovulation and she said that will all be checked along with thyroid, diabetes and checking im not anemic or anything. 

If after bloods and ultra scan comes back and all is normal DH will then have to have bloods taken and SA

I know it will probably be a long old process but Im feeling like there are answers out there and there is light at the end of this very long tunnel 

Time will tell I guess.

Hope your all well. 

SARAH'S BACK TOMORROW!!! :happydance:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Forgot to say AF came today :cry:


----------



## Lazydaisys

:hugs:Sorry AF came!!!:shrug:
So glad you got the ball rolling. Great that you are getting the tests and of course you can carry on ttc in meantime. My dr said it amazing how many people get pregnant whilst they are in the testing process....:cloud9: The scans useful as they can check shape of womb, if you have any fibroids that could be in the way and they also can see your ovaries and see if there are an cysts. 
Loving this weather. I'm trying to spend less time on here, just dipping in and out. It was funny because I was tidying up at work today and I though.. ' ooh galaxy will be seeing her doctor soon.' Its weird how we have got to know each other over the months.:hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Yeah I rely on you guys so much as no one else knows I am ttc.

Thank you for thinking of me :hugs:

Have you been through the same process?


----------



## Lazydaisys

Yep. I had the bloods done and they said I had to have dh semen analysis done before pelvic scan. I suppose it depends what dr you see. 

Word of warning with the scan. Being totally ditzy i didn't realise I would be waiting to have my scan done in the maternity section of the hospital in a tiny waiting room with real people who were actually pregnant and chatting about it. Think I was unlucky as I was sat next to 17 year old who was laughing about using the scan to determine who the daddy was and was she was pissed off that the baby would affect her social life.

Not sure why I thought there would be separate scanning for non pregnant people! Lol x


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Delightful!!

I had to be scanned after my MC to check everything had come out and I had to sit and wait amongst all the lovely pregnant woman!!
Was horrible!!

My Dr is doing the blood tests and scanning on me before DH. 
So If bloods and scan comes back 'normal' DH will then have a blood test and SA
If that comes back 'normal' further tests will be done one me. What ever they may be ......


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Delightful!!
> 
> I had to be scanned after my MC to check everything had come out and I had to sit and wait amongst all the lovely pregnant woman!!
> Was horrible!!
> 
> My Dr is doing the blood tests and scanning on me before DH.
> So If bloods and scan comes back 'normal' DH will then have a blood test and SA
> If that comes back 'normal' further tests will be done one me. What ever they may be ......

:happydance:i'm back :happydance:
congrats mrs d :thumbup:

:winkwink:don't worry hun, things will be done, and get sorted. we're all here to pull eachother through! :thumbup: YOUR SO NOT ALONE :hugs: xxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Soooooo glad your back. Bet your not :haha:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

What the ......

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-to-conceive/1924687-please-help-period-dates.html


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> What the ......
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-to-conceive/1924687-please-help-period-dates.html

:haha::haha: OMG where the fuck did you find that???? are some people for real :wacko: 
:hugs:yeah i am glad to be back, i missed you lot tooooo much :cry: but i'm back now :happydance: and peeling like a mofo :haha::haha: 38 degrees every day :growlmad: toooooooooo hhhhhhooooottttttttttttttt !!!!!!:haha::haha: xxxxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

I just went to have a nosey through the TTC thread and that one was on the top so clicked it and that is what I read ....

Your reply made me laugh!!! :haha: 

You just say it how it is :haha:

I missed you too lovely :hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> I just went to have a nosey through the TTC thread and that one was on the top so clicked it and that is what I read ....
> 
> Your reply made me laugh!!! :haha:
> 
> You just say it how it is :haha:
> 
> I missed you too lovely :hugs:

:haha::haha:oh you know me by now chiccy, i dont really care what i say.... what a fuckin weirdo!!! :wacko: hey, would be funny if she was pregnant :haha: i'd piss myself :rofl::rofl: 
:hugs: ahh well i'm back now, so no more stressing :hugs: i'm here to moan to, and make you laugh :haha: still gonna lie on the exam bed NAKED in the docs on monday, i've had a whole week of plotting :haha::haha::haha: xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

:haha:

I hope you have some good tan lines to show him :wink:

My neighbour who im really friendly with announced they were pregnant while you were away. I actually cried haha. 21 and already having there second child :growlmad:

Jealousy is a bitch :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> :haha:
> 
> I hope you have some good tan lines to show him :wink:
> 
> My neighbour who im really friendly with announced they were pregnant while you were away. I actually cried haha. 21 and already having there second child :growlmad:
> 
> Jealousy is a bitch :haha:

:rofl:oh yeah, DAMN..... he'll think i've got white underwear on :rofl: won't be the same affect if he doesn't think i'm naked :haha::haha: was actually thinking of dropping my pic on a dongle, and going to asda and having it printed and blown up to A4 size lmfao :haha: do you think that would have an effect on him???? :wacko:

:hugs:ahhhh, you'll be pregnant soon chiccy, i told ya, i'll buy us a ready formed baby off ebay, then we'll just get them to put it into our wombs :haha: 

yeah, jealousy is a bitch, and its worse if you know the person... it was like me and my shit head brothers kid, i'm sooooo not even holding it :growlmad: thats well nasty, but if I DONT WANT TO, THEN I'M NOT GOING TO!!! :growlmad:

:thumbup:we will get there in the end chiccy xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

:haha:

The people in Asda will have a bit of a shock!! 

Ohhh I hope we get our BFPs soon. 

Im not sure I can see light at the end of this long tunnel yet :cry:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> :haha:
> 
> The people in Asda will have a bit of a shock!!
> 
> Ohhh I hope we get our BFPs soon.
> 
> Im not sure I can see light at the end of this long tunnel yet :cry:

:haha:oh yes its deffo minging!!! its on my thumb, andy took the pic begrudgingly LMFAO.... he said i dont wanna see... booo hoooo, tough titty, take the fuckin picture, and as he's actually never seen what i pass, i thought that it would be a nice treat for him :haha::haha:

:hugs:there is light at the end of the tunnel, it just might take a few tests to get to see it hun :thumbup: but we're strong girlies, and we will get eachother through this, i promise :hugs: NOTHING is impossible hun :thumbup: 

:haha::haha:your lil mate just replied, what a dipshit LMFAO :haha: xxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

:haha:

Poor Andy!!! 

She is NOT my friend :haha: 

I just replied to her post!! 

I cant wait to have these tests done and get the results my mind is working overtime atm.

Off to see a dance show this evening :happydance:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

OMG SARAH!!! IM PMSL AT YOUR LATEST POST ON THAT THREAD!!!!

Behave your get yourself kicked off :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> :haha:
> 
> Poor Andy!!!
> 
> She is NOT my friend :haha:
> 
> I just replied to her post!!
> 
> I cant wait to have these tests done and get the results my mind is working overtime atm.
> 
> Off to see a dance show this evening :happydance:

:haha::haha::haha:i just read what you put lmao :haha: oh no andy's seen it, i meant dr knobhead has never seen it, remember the first time, he passed us over to another dr and said "if he's up to it" :haha: and i was gonna tip it on his desk :haha: so dr knobhead missed both, so i wanted him to see it :rofl:

:haha::haha:SHE IS SOOOOOO YOUR BFF :haha::haha:

:hugs:i know how you feel hun, monday is gonna be a right blag for us too :cry: BUT if we want answers, we must have these tests done, and we've got eachother :hugs: my mind was going all evil all week, then i thought, fuck it, he said 1 more cycle, then i will get some answers.... so good or bad, the answers will be given :hugs: but remember chiccy, THERE are options, so just keep that in your head :thumbup::hugs:

ooohhhh where you going??? nightclub???? xxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> OMG SARAH!!! IM PMSL AT YOUR LATEST POST ON THAT THREAD!!!!
> 
> Behave your get yourself kicked off :haha:

:growlmad:well, what a silly question, that really is something josh would ask :wacko: only a child would be that silly....... :haha:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Hey Sarah I see you are back and causing trouble! Ha ha just been reading that crazy post that galaxy found. I looked at her other posts and shed asked the same question on a different thread in May! 

Hope you had a good holiday x


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> Hey Sarah I see you are back and causing trouble! Ha ha just been reading that crazy post that galaxy found. I looked at her other posts and shed asked the same question on a different thread in May!
> 
> Hope you had a good holiday x

:haha::haha:hehehe oh yes i'm back and causing trouble lmao :haha: i think the boss lady just told me not to be nasty???? seriously???? is that girl for real :wacko:
:thumbup:yeah hun, had a great time, glad it happened in the first couple of days rather than the week as planned :thumbup: i could go and act like a kid once i knew it was out :happydance: i was water fighting :happydance: OH I SOOOOO NEED TO GROW UP!!!!!:haha::haha:

hows you hun? where you at? xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Glad you had a good time. I'm always having acting like a kid also. Might as well have fun! X


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> Glad you had a good time. I'm always having acting like a kid also. Might as well have fun! X

:thumbup:yep, back to serious now.... horrible day tomoz :cry: xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

What's happening tomorrow? Docs appointment? Make the most of today!!!! Xx


----------



## Galaxy Girl

:wave:

My AF is defo messed up something is obviously not right :cry:

So she appeared on friday and was her normal horrible flow. 

Then yesterday didnt even fill one tampon (sorry TMI) so today I just put a liner on and while I was at the farm I could feel it EWWWW. And its heavy again!?! (again sorry TMI)
Also had period pains again today :dohh:

Roll on blood tests I say!


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> What's happening tomorrow? Docs appointment? Make the most of today!!!! Xx

:haha::haha:andy gets to bash one off.... then off with my chart and pic to shout at dr knobhead :haha:xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> :wave:
> 
> My AF is defo messed up something is obviously not right :cry:
> 
> So she appeared on friday and was her normal horrible flow.
> 
> Then yesterday didnt even fill one tampon (sorry TMI) so today I just put a liner on and while I was at the farm I could feel it EWWWW. And its heavy again!?! (again sorry TMI)
> Also had period pains again today :dohh:
> 
> Roll on blood tests I say!

:wacko:mmmmmm have you tested chiccy??? :wacko:
yours sound as messed up as mine :growlmad: at least you dont spot black shit each month :cry: and pass a sack :cry: 

:shrug:any chance you could have an infection hun??? :shrug: xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Oi I text you woman!! :yellowcard:

I wouldnt of thought so I think I would know that before??

My cycles are messed up!! 

Have been a bit funny for a while but been naughty and ignored it :dohh:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Oi I text you woman!! :yellowcard:
> 
> I wouldnt of thought so I think I would know that before??
> 
> My cycles are messed up!!
> 
> Have been a bit funny for a while but been naughty and ignored it :dohh:

:rofl:ok woman lmfao :-=:ignore: :haha:xxxxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Apparently Im not a very nice person and have been given a point .. I have 2 left :growlmad:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

In all honestly I actually thought my reply was fair!? :growlmad:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Wow, did you get a point from this site? I think you were fair.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Yeah. From that post I said about? 

Sarah has been banned until 15th August :growlmad:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Omg!!! I didn't think you said anything bad. Sarah maybe? (sorry Sarah Gutted for you both. Going to miss Sarah will have to fb her. I just reread what you said and I thought it was ok. 
I've heard of somebody else getting in trouble. X


----------



## Galaxy Girl

I think Its a tough one when your desperate for a baby and then you come across a post like that. 

I thought I chose my words wisely but never mind :shrug: 

Back on the monitor this cycle.... wish me luck :haha:

Ive restarted it too. Eeeeek. 

How are you?


----------



## Lazydaisys

Yes it did seem very strange.

I'm ok, think I'm 5dpo. My monitor asked me to test from day 10 to day 18 then stopped asking me to test after ovulation. I'm cramping tonight. Not sure if that's a good or bad sign.

I wasn't allowed to ttc last month but strangly had loads of symptoms. I couldn't possibly be preggo and I there I was have strange preggo feelings. Now I don't know what to think. 

My doc rang today today to speak to me and left a message on my answer phone. I will have to ring them tomorrow. When I had my first bloods done in jan they said my thyroid levels were low, then I had them checked again and the were low and they checked again- so guessing they are dodgy still. Always had a feeling my hormones weren't right as I've always had spotty skin, tired, mood swings. It's not good for ttc or pregnancy so need to get it sorted. 

I love my monitor, who knows if it really works but saves Dtd every day! And gives me a weird peace of mind. Once I get the egg I don't really look at it again.


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Im being tested for thyroid etc too. 

If its thyroid is that just meds? 

Sounds like a good sign to me! Hope you get your BFP :hugs:

The monitor makes me mad ... If I dont see an egg!! :haha: 
Hopefully it will behave!!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Mine didnt show me an egg when I missed tests the month before. I didn't like monitor that month!!

The thyroid can be regulated with medication, it's just the faffing about as you have to having blood tested to get the right medication to get it to normal. Nothing to worry about but needs sorting as it can put a stain on your body if you don't. Not sure what the are going to say. I'll let you know tomorrow.

Think I had cramping this time last month. Feels like you are waiting for exams results each month to see if you've passed or failed x


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Im going to google thyroid as I think it could possibly be what I have. It can be either under or over active cant it? 

Can it stop you from conceiving?

I cant wait for my blood tests I just want answers now lol

Hope your appointment went well :hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Yeah most people that have thyroid issues seem to have the overactive one. My results came back borderline underactive, been told to have bloods done again in 3 months. I'm going to see a different doctor on Friday as I've had that test three times now and not prepared to wait another three months for it to be the same. On the Internet it says that it's not good to be underactive whilst pregnant. Need some answers. Underactive can affect fertility and mess your cycle up. It can put an overall all strain on your body, make you tired, feel cold, caus weight gain, depression, and absent minded. 
I hope yours is fine, hopefully you will get your answers soon. When do you get your results? X


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Oh really. Wow I can relate to ALOT of the symptoms!! 

Havent had bloods yet getting those done on 2nd August as I will be on day 21 of my cycle. 

Yeah I would defo see another DR that is just crazy making you wait another 3 months!! 
Why would it suddenly get better?! 

I realy dont understand Drs logic sometimes!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Today I have been really busy. I called in at my mums after work and we were suppose to be going out for tea and she had changed her mind and just wanted to stay in and have a sandwich. I burst in the tears!!! What a weirdo!!! It took me about two hours to calm down.My lovely mum was like, we can go for tea if you really want. I wasn't even hungry. I have a scary feeling that was horrible pmt. I have bad skin and a bad moodmand felt really low. i feel ok now, and obviously my mum is really worried about me even though im fine.How embarrassing crying over a sandwich. Ttc is definitly getting to me!!! X


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Ohhh BIG hugs :hugs: :hugs:

Ive been feeling really emotional recently and about silly things too!! Its crazy.
Im blaming the weather and my stupid hormones.

What CD or DPO are you?


----------



## Lazydaisys

I'm on day 25. 9 dpo. Feel like AF is coming. I'm getting seriously annoyed about ttc. It's gone way past fun now!! What month did that pychic lady say you would get pregnant? She told me August and although I know it's not sensible I'm pinning all my hopes on it. 

Usually when I'm due AF you are due ovulation. Are you ovulating in about five days? X


----------



## Lazydaisys

I'm on day26 now and light spotting!!!think I'm out again. Cramping, spots and really bad temper. Hope you are doing ok. Galaxy I will private message you my Facebook info if you want it or can see me on Sarah's Facebook. I've been chattin with her on there. Hope you are ok? X


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Hi Lazy. 

Im on CD9 and usually OV around CD15 so yeah its around then. 

Hope the witch doesnt get you hun!! The spotting could be a good sign remember. 

Sadly I pinned my hopes on what the physic said and it didnt come true :(. She said I would get my BFP in July!!

:hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Oh no I pinned my hopes on that bloody physic for August, she better deliver the goods! X


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Im sure you will get your BFP :hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Thanks, hope we all do! X


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Me too. Although I think I have lost all positivity!!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Hey just keeping the thread alive. 

I've decided I wouldn't recommend the monitor, it's expensive and can sometimes fail to see egg days and can stress you out if you get 15 high days.

It's better if you follow it's directions perfectly but hard to keep up with long term and expensive as the box of test are costly.

Mines been working and showing egg days 12-13. 14-15 17-18.

Still not pregnant and probably would bding around that time anyway. If anybody fancies trying it, give it a go. The monitor cannot get you pregnant. Maybe my hopes were way to high for my little machine! Xx


----------



## Galaxy Girl

I agree. Im not using the monitor this cycle Im going to do what Sarah suggested :shrug:


----------



## sarahkr

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
I'M BACK.......:happydance:
will read through, and catch up xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

:wohoo::wohoo:
:happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance:
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Oh god help us :haha:

Yayyyyy my Sarah is back :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Oh god help us :haha:
> 
> Yayyyyy my Sarah is back :hugs: :hugs:

:gun::wohoo::wohoo::trouble::grr::drunk::friends::headspin::happydance:
thats right.... i'm back chiccy's.... well whats happened to our lil thread? no ones been on? hey, tried to change my profile pic.. lmfao.... i dont have enough security tokens :haha: omfg its a profile picture!!! not a comment, so i contacted wobbles... no reply as yet!
how are my girlies? i think i'm gonna ov early grrrrrrr PAIN, PAIN, PAIN.... it aint right all this pain... surely, i know some girls suffer, but even non trying people would be like wtf.... and they'd be off to the docs :growlmad: WHATS WRONG WITH ME??? :cry:
anyways... wheres the opk's gettin sent? here? xxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Ha ha you look like you are in pain in your pic! Sorry you are in pain, it should be so bad. Xx


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> Ha ha you look like you are in pain in your pic! Sorry you are in pain, it should be so bad. Xx

:haha::haha::haha:no, thats what i think of bnb hun :haha::haha: xxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Meant to say shouldn't be! Not should. Good pic though, you look funny.x


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> Meant to say shouldn't be! Not should. Good pic though, you look funny.x

:haha::haha:thanks hun, its not normal all this shit i go through... just wait innit hun xxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

I just pressed my expensive day counting devise(stupid monitor.) day 24. Didn't test today after yesterday's disappointment. Tired, moody, spotty AF symptoms. Not had any AF pains which is unusual - but that will probably come in full force. I reckon I'm due on Wednesday now. X


----------



## Galaxy Girl

:wave:

THIS is why our Fb chat is so quiet then lol 

I dont use this as much as fb as Its a pain to use on my phone!!! 

Ill send pics via Fb as its much easier - Just look at them when you can :hugs:

Loving the pic Sarah :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> :wave:
> 
> THIS is why our Fb chat is so quiet then lol
> 
> I dont use this as much as fb as Its a pain to use on my phone!!!
> 
> Ill send pics via Fb as its much easier - Just look at them when you can :hugs:
> 
> Loving the pic Sarah :haha:

:haha::haha:no, i'm going back on facebook, fuck this bnb :haha: no, just keep the thread open, so keep posting, i'll flip computers now and have a look hun :hugs:
pam aren't you testing hun??? xxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

I tested before and bfn. Spotting this aft. I'm out:-( x


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> I tested before and bfn. Spotting this aft. I'm out:-( x

:growlmad:oh nooooo... stupid witch..... was she on time??? :shrug: well heres to all our psychic predictions NOT comin true!!! :haha: oh well, shit starts again :wacko: xxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

:drunk::tease::gun::friends:
cd10 for me... my body is all over the place, its gonna be delayed ov for me.... i dont think i'll be on for cd11, my body is all over the friggin place :wacko: SHOOT ME..... :haha::haha: xxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Sarah I cant take you seriously with your profile pic :haha: 

At least your getting a second line on yout OV :growlmad:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Sarah I cant take you seriously with your profile pic :haha:
> 
> At least your getting a second line on yout OV :growlmad:

:haha::haha:do you ever take me seriously? :haha::haha: thats what i think of this shit :haha::haha:
what you doin on here now WOMAN :haha:
keeping our thread alive :thumbup: xxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

I've keeping it alive too! Xxx


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> I've keeping it alive too! Xxx

:haha::haha:its a bit dire on here, has af arrived or have you tested hun? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

I keep forgetting to come on here but hello :wave: 

Ive got loads of work to do tonight Erghhhhhh

Hope your both ok :)


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> I keep forgetting to come on here but hello :wave:
> 
> Ive got loads of work to do tonight Erghhhhhh
> 
> Hope your both ok :)

:haha::haha:yes, we're ok, hope your well? xxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Had bad spotting think day one will be Thursday when I get proper flow. I'm not tracking ovulation or anything anymore just keeping track of days and having sex 2-3 times a week that was the advise of doc yesterday x

Have you seen the fire in Stockport, I live near there. It was on daybreak. Feel famous! Lol x


----------



## Galaxy Girl

No I hadnt seen that Pam. Might make an effort to watch the news later!

Cant believe shes not in full flow yet just spotting??? 
Sure your not pregnant?

Ive become a POAS addict using the cheapie OV strips :haha: BUT got a smiley CD15 and I didnt think I would :happydance:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Full flow. Think I'm counting yesterday as day one. X


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Oh no :(

Stupid witch!! Cant believe she came! :growlmad:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Oh no :(
> 
> Stupid witch!! Cant believe she came! :growlmad:

:haha:morning WOMAN :haha:

:friends::drunk: WHOOP WHOOP to the smiley :happydance::happydance:

sorry pam about the witch, yeah we're going every 3 days, try out his theory, that works out to be 2/3 times a week :shrug: its right tho, when you have SA you have to dtd, then nothing for 3 days, thats how you know the full count, so if you think about it, going on andys 3 day build up.. 152million, could work??? might not, but worth a try? xxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

:sex: :sex: :sex: :spermy: :spermy: :spermy:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> :sex: :sex: :sex: :spermy: :spermy: :spermy:

:haha::haha::haha:wtf is that, is that you being a :bunny::bunny: :haha::haha: xxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

I was bored while laying in bed last night hehehehehe


----------



## Lazydaisys

Keeping it alive x


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> I was bored while laying in bed last night hehehehehe

:haha::haha::haha::rofl::muaha::brat::devil::shipw::telephone::drunk::tease::gun::serenade:hahahahahahaha keeping it alive to xxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Crazy people :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Crazy people :haha:

:haha::haha:you started it :haha::haha: 
xxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

:flower: :flower: :flower: 

Sarah can you inpreganate me pleaseeeeeeeee I want a baby now :growlmad:

:cry: :cry: :cry:

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> :flower: :flower: :flower:
> 
> Sarah can you inpreganate me pleaseeeeeeeee I want a baby now :growlmad:
> 
> :cry: :cry: :cry:
> 
> :hugs: :hugs:

:hugs:you will have your baby hun, and plus i think you'll need andy :haha: its me thats not liking anything :cry:
shall we just by pass all this and go steal one? :haha::haha: xxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

:haha: :haha: 

STEAL ONE!!! LMAO!!!!!!! 

You are so funny!!! 

:haha: :haha:

Im in a welllll random mood tonight!!!!

Do you like my eyebrows? I shaved them all off .... ANNOYING GIRL!!!!! 

:haha: :haha:

Got work to do so peace out my homies!!!! :hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> :haha: :haha:
> 
> STEAL ONE!!! LMAO!!!!!!!
> 
> You are so funny!!!
> 
> :haha: :haha:
> 
> Im in a welllll random mood tonight!!!!
> 
> Do you like my eyebrows? I shaved them all off .... ANNOYING GIRL!!!!!
> 
> :haha: :haha:
> 
> Got work to do so peace out my homies!!!! :hugs:

:rofl::awww: you been on those funny pills again :haha::haha: you know thats my job pmsl SNEAK hahahahahahahaaha xxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

I treated myself at dinner time I think thats why Im on a high!! That and today is the first day in a week that ive drunk my green tea so I think my body is having a little party :happydance: :haha:


----------



## Lazydaisys

I made a green tea at my mums, as I got the tea bags mixed up. I don't don't know how you drink that stuff.

That annoying girl with the eyebrows! I used to teach older kids in Leeds, it's just like that. Going to have to watch that teaching programme, to relive the moments .... of crazy hell! lol x


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> I treated myself at dinner time I think thats why Im on a high!! That and today is the first day in a week that ive drunk my green tea so I think my body is having a little party :happydance: :haha:

:haha::haha:its minging!!! yuk yuk yuk!! i know its good for ttc tho, so keep drinking it hun :thumbup: lets get you your lil baby :happydance: well finally the cramps have stopped :wacko: yeah i know its half 5 in the morning... so dont count a day of no cramping eh? :cry:
xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Ive only had 1 cup of green tea today at breakfast so I had better get on and have another!!

Mmmmmmm I love it!! I love it so much that normal tea just doesnt cut it anymore :haha:
So when I come and visit you you had better get some green tea in ;)


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Ive only had 1 cup of green tea today at breakfast so I had better get on and have another!!
> 
> Mmmmmmm I love it!! I love it so much that normal tea just doesnt cut it anymore :haha:
> So when I come and visit you you had better get some green tea in ;)

:haha::haha:no, sorry, no green tea allowed in this house pmsl :haha: bring your own hahahahaha xxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

BRING MY OWN!!!! :growlmad:

I will NOT be visiting your house!!!!!

:haha: Only joking. Ill just dehydrate at yours :\

Need to go to the gym but I reallyyyyy want to watch Jeremy Kyle first :haha:

Ohhhh how I love time off work :happydance:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> BRING MY OWN!!!! :growlmad:
> 
> I will NOT be visiting your house!!!!!
> 
> :haha: Only joking. Ill just dehydrate at yours :\
> 
> Need to go to the gym but I reallyyyyy want to watch Jeremy Kyle first :haha:
> 
> Ohhhh how I love time off work :happydance:

:haha:hey, i'll make a compromise... andy drinks mingy green tea water hahahaha.... so no dehydration for you my lovely :haha: 
:growlmad: mingy green tea drinkers :haha: xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Woooop :happydance:

kkjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj ll nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

Love Alfie (The cat :haha:)


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Woooop :happydance:
> 
> kkjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj ll nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
> 
> Love Alfie (The cat :haha:)

:haha::haha:CRAZY MOFO WENCH pmsl xxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

:haha:

He was laying on my lap partly on the laptop and he wanted to say hello in cat language.


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> :haha:
> 
> He was laying on my lap partly on the laptop and he wanted to say hello in cat language.

:haha::haha::haha:nut job pmsl xxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

:headspin:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> :headspin:

:haha::haha: bloods done today, what a shit sleep, its half fuckin two!!! :growlmad: shoot me!! xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Omg what the hell you doing up mrs? You would have been up at five as well! Do you not need much sleep?? Xx


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> Omg what the hell you doing up mrs? You would have been up at five as well! Do you not need much sleep?? Xx

:haha::haha:omg, i dont know whats going on with me :haha::haha: :wacko: i wake, i jump up, i keep feeling like i've forgotten to do something???? fuck knows :haha::haha: xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

:laundry: :hangwashing: :dishes: <-------- Me today :\


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> :laundry: :hangwashing: :dishes: <-------- Me today :\

:sleep::shower::laundry::brat::muaha::telephone: me today :haha::haha::haha: xxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

No No No this is you today :hangwashing: :blush:

Sadly its not all UNDIES on the line :haha:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> No No No this is you today :hangwashing: :blush:
> 
> Sadly its not all UNDIES on the line :haha:

:haha::haha: no this is me today... :finger::flasher::flasher::holly::rofl: xxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

:tease: OMG :haha: :haha: :haha:


----------



## Lazydaisys

:howdy::rofl::laugh2::coolio::icecream:

I'm super looking forward to watching X factor tonight and nice takeaway. Love staying in watching x factor in the early stages. :coffee:

Yes that was a bit random:wacko:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

I Love Xfactor too. Jay moans the whole time through it but it makes me laugh :haha:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Keeping the thread alive :dance: :headspin:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Keeping the thread alive :dance: :headspin:

:thumbup:mornin lovely... you ok? up early AGAIN me :haha: need to sort this shizzle out :growlmad: xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

What time do you go to bed?? Perhaps you should try going later??

:hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

We had a sleep advisor at work. She said one thing about not going to bed too early or too late. Helpful aren't I? Ha ha ha ha 

No honestly, something about bing tired enough but not over tired that your mind wakes up again. 

I do hot bath, hot drink, bed, count backwards from a a few thousand refusing to let my mind think about anything else. 
I tried listening the relaxation music on you tube in my iPad, that worked. Xx


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> What time do you go to bed?? Perhaps you should try going later??
> 
> :hugs:

:wacko:well cos i'm up SO early, i get tired about 10pm, :haha: old granny!!! never used to be this bad!! it started when andy was working at 6, he used to wake me at 5.30 :growlmad: now he goes at 5, but he's not waking me??? :wacko::wacko: my crazy mind is... i was packing bloody boxes again!! i couldn't find the tape :wacko::haha: my heads just ticking :haha::haha:

yeah pam, i have been overtired, and then yeah, go to bed with a million things going through my head... doubt that helps
xxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

You need a holiday I need a holiday lets go on holiday :haha: 


:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> You need a holiday I need a holiday lets go on holiday :haha:
> 
> 
> :hugs: :hugs:

:haha::haha:yeah a holiday without a return ticket :haha: what you been up to chiccy? xxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Sounds good!! Do you think Andy and Jay will post their soldiers so we can use them? :haha:

Its been all work and no play for me. So stressful atm :growlmad:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Sounds good!! Do you think Andy and Jay will post their soldiers so we can use them? :haha:
> 
> Its been all work and no play for me. So stressful atm :growlmad:

:haha::haha:i think they might die in the post hahaha, ooohhh fuckin beam me up!!!! :growlmad: cant be arsed anymore, ttc is really annoying me :growlmad: xxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Oh well lets become nuns then!! :haha: 

I know the feeling hun, I never everrr thought it would be this hard to fall pregnant :cry:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Keeping it alive :hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Me too. Think AF is due 17th. Going to switch on the monitor again and pu some new batteries in it and try again. To be fair that monitor picked up my early ovulation on day 12 the month I got bfp. Just hope it doesn't ask me to test everyday whilst it gets itself back on track. Xx


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> Keeping it alive :hugs:

:haha::dust::dust::laundry::iron::dishes::shower::hangwashing::brat::plane::munch::muaha::bike::boat::serenade::friends::shhh::yipee::hissy::hug::hugs2::shipw::telephone::pizza::howdy::book::drunk::coolio::icecream::cold::amartass::juggle::fool::tease::yellowcard::pop::gun::beer::wine::ignore::argh::wohoo::finger::loo::comp::trouble::grr::brush::sulk::toothpick::loopy::ban::paper::flasher::flasher::rain::change::bunny:](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)

JUST KEEPING IT ALIVE TOO :haha::haha: xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Love it! Sarah. The flasher one always get me lol! Xx


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> Love it! Sarah. The flasher one always get me lol! Xx

:haha::haha: hey, now thats the height of boredom :haha::haha: xxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Can't get over the time you wake up. You should get a night shift job you could earn a fortune! Xx


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> Can't get over the time you wake up. You should get a night shift job you could earn a fortune! Xx

:wacko:i'd hate working nights, i go to bed early, so my sleeps all messed up, if i slept till normal time, i might stay up till about 11.30.. but atm i'm lagging by about bloody 9pm, so i'm getting enough sleep, just waking too early :haha: xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

What do you do until morning?? I have to drag myself out of bed at 6.45:-( x


----------



## sarahkr

Lazydaisys said:


> What do you do until morning?? I have to drag myself out of bed at 6.45:-( x

:wacko:course work hun, then i clean the house, but obviously dont turn the hoover on till a normal time :haha: it depends really, i find shit to do, i dont watch tv, i listen to my ipod, i couldn't sit and watch tv all day, it drives me mad :wacko: i'm finishing my psycopharamacolgy course, i've only got 3 modules till i get my degree, then i might do a degree in psychology, or i could go straight into counseling psychology.. :shrug: i think that would be more beneficial, the courses cost £400-£500, it takes a year, but i didnt space the modules far enough, so it deffo wont take a year, really i would have been done by august, but its a waste of money to keep banging them out.. so i've had to take my time over the last few!! xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

:wave:


----------



## sarahkr

Galaxy Girl said:


> :wave:

:haha::haha: is that your attempt of keeping it going? :haha::haha: whats up? what have you got stressed for hun? xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

It is indeed. 

What is their not to be stressed about :haha:


----------



## faith1066

_Edited by moderator _

*Please note the forum rules*



> You are permitted a maximum of 'One' account (membership), active or inactive (including previously banned and accounts closed at user request).




> Harboring a previously banned member (knowing about a banned member signing up again without reporting it to forum administrators) is strictly prohibited. Ignoring this important rule will result in your account also being banned.


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Sorry I am confused regarding the above comment?


----------



## Lazydaisys

Galaxy bet you are glad you od and you can chill out now until you get your bfp in a couple weeks. Mystic Lazy has good vibes for you. 

Just had pinching in left ovary. Hoping a nice juicy egg is going to be released. Lol 
The ttc business is driving me mad.

I don't know why that was posted on here either? X


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Im glad I ovulated too :haha:

Im definitley glad I use OPK more regularly as I Ovulated earlier this cycle so I would of missed it!! 

Ohhh have you been testing of Ov??


----------



## Lazydaisys

The month I got pregnant I ovulated a couple of days earlier so hopefully it will help you. I'm back on the monitor. Think I'm day 8/9 today so starting the bding tonight. Will stat my smileys tomorrow night. 
Yesterday my best friend had her baby boy - Angus 
And the lady at work who was three weeks ahead of me had her 12 week scan so was feeling very jealous.

Will just need out bfps we really do.. 

Has your dh taken his sample today? X


----------



## Galaxy Girl

No DH is doing his sample in the hospital on wednesday :blush: 

I doubt I will get my BFP this cycle. We haven't actually been DTD very much!! Starting to feel like to much of a chore so Im just going to test for Ovulation each month and DTD as and when and the get serious again when both our results are through and we see FS :shrug: 

I know that feeling of jealousy. A girl I was VERY good friends with is pregnant with her SECOND. We hardly speak now so I feel even more jealous :haha: 
That and she isnt a very nice person so to me she doesnt deserve to have a baby :(


----------



## Lazydaisys

My friend Very nice person and is already talking about trying for number 3! I'm thinking stop beig greedy enjoy the new baby!!!!

I got mixed up because I thought it was today for sample but now I remember today is the day you start abstaining. I mainly bd around ovulation then leave it. 
Checked my monitor today and its day 9 low. Not even a hint of a second line, wonder if ill ovulate this month? Been totally stressed out at work but going to chill out next week and remember the stress isn't worth it.

Been look at accupunture again, it's so expensive, just not sure. Going keep think about it.

There are some crazy peeps on X factor tonight!


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Im thinking of looking into accupuncture too - My Dr used to do accupunture only asked for a donation of £1 but typically he has left the surgery now :(

Stress isn't very good for TTC missy try and relax - Easier said than done I know. 
Ive decided not to let work stress me out. It's a place of work to earn money and that's it and not to bring my work stresses home! 

Im just trying to keep positive about everything!!

Im out with old parents from work (their children have all just started school) Hope it's not to awkward!! :haha:
Going out for dinner and they're all dressing up in nice dresses etc and I don't do dresses :(. 

Looking forward to surprise surprise and xfactor again tonight :)


----------



## Lazydaisys

We have new teacher and he's changing everything. I'm defo trying to stress less if that's possible.
The acupuncture lady is 30 pound an hour. I'd expect a miracle for that! X


----------



## Galaxy Girl

I'm feeling so stressed right now and for once it's not work related!!! 

Life really does suck sometimes :cry:


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Its just you and me now Pammy!!


----------



## Galaxy Girl

:hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

I know! Just us...............;-( xx


----------



## Lazydaisys

Miss you galaxy and Sarah:-( xxxxx


----------



## Galaxy Girl

I'm still here ... Kind of :p Pop in every now and again anyway lol :hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

:-/


----------



## Galaxy Girl

:)


----------



## Paloma123

Hello, can I join you?!

I'm on My 1st cycle of trying with baby number 2. First time using the monitor, and have had highs since day 6, no peaks yet!? X


----------



## Galaxy Girl

Paloma123 said:


> Hello, can I join you?!
> 
> I'm on My 1st cycle of trying with baby number 2. First time using the monitor, and have had highs since day 6, no peaks yet!? X

:wave: Welcome!

I hope the monitor works well for you :hugs:


----------



## Rhapsodi

I was reading some posts but not all. I just wanted to mention that I've found using a cup then dipping strips is more accurate. But not allowing it in too long either (I usually count to 5). I have been using it for 3.5yrs.


----------



## Lazydaisys

I do the same raposodi. I started using it again. Think mine was playing up because I wasn't always ovulating. So I suppose I can't blame the machine for that. Used it this month and got the egg picture so happy with that. Having said that this is my Last month using the machine before I get treatment. I've used the monitor for a year it's going to be a cycle day counter from now onX


----------

